# Eure weißen Kunstwerke!



## trailblaster (15. April 2006)

Dieser Thread soll alle schönen weißen Bikes enthalten und Tips zum Saubermachen und Aufrüsten geben.   Ich habe den Titel bewusst offen gehalten, da es sonst wieder unnötige Diskussionen gibt. Bitte unterlasst auch alle unnützen Kommentare zu Spacern, Lenkern und Reifenpositionen!
So, ich mache jetzt mal den Anfang und freue mich auf alles was noch von euch kommt. Viel Spaß mit diesem Thread!





Mehr Bilder gibt es natürlich in meiner Bilder-Gallerie. Die Xpedos waren nur für das Bild dran und wurden wieder durch meine alten Eggbeater ersetzt. Deren Performance bei dem derzeitigen Wetter ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## [email protected]!t (15. April 2006)

weiß ist heiss...

hab auch ein weißes  







(verschoben wirds auf jeden fall, gesperrt vielleicht..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emM_Ha (15. April 2006)

@traiblaster:
 Sehr schön, was'n das für'n Rahmen?
Tips:
- schwarzen Vorbau dran
- Aufkleber von den Felgen runter
- XO mit schwarzem Käfig wär noch schöner
Zum Saubermachen - weiß sieht auch schlammig geil aus, nur staubig kommts nich so gut  .

@[email protected]!t:
on-one's sind immer wieder schick  !
Gibts den Kettenstrebenschutz auch in schwarz? Und dann vielleiht noch'n weißer Sattel  .
Auch hier, wozu sind bunte Sticker auf Felgen gut  ? 
Züge und Leitungen sehen vorne sehr lang aus, kann aber täuschen!

So, und ich geh jetzt hin und eröffne den ultimativen *Silver-Black-Arts-Thread* !


----------



## KONI-DU (15. April 2006)

....hab da auch noch 2 weiße. Ob Kunstwerke, laß ich mal offen  










Tip´s zum Saubermachen   Werden genauso dreckig und wieder sauber wie "nicht" weiße


----------



## EmJay (15. April 2006)

Hier mal mein Sahnestück... Mittlerweile noch mit leichtem Carbonflaschenhalter, Exustar Titan-Clickies und Carbon-Spacer...


----------



## GlanDas (15. April 2006)

Geiles Bike...
sehr Formschön zusammengestellt 
Aber sag mal, wie sind die Michelin XCR Dry² denn so?

Gruß Fly


----------



## Subraid (15. April 2006)

@trailblaster: sehr schönes Rad! Aber ne sehr kleine Kritik hätte ich: warum hast Du nicht die weißen Brakebooster dran? Das würde doch noch besser passen.


----------



## Hugo (15. April 2006)

wie siehts denn mit halbweissen rädern aus?
bevor ich meins poste will ich mich da absichern...hinterbau weiß, laufräder...gabel irgendwann mal, wenn ich ma zeit und muße dazu find, aber bislang eben noch nicht

@emjay
an und für sich chique, aber die kurbeln sind zu viel "sahne"...


----------



## sporty (15. April 2006)

Da bin ich dabei !


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2006)

Ich habs zwar gerade erst unter CC-Kunstwerke gepostet. Aber hier passt es auch sehr gut hin, denke ich...  



Anmerkung: Kommt demnächst noch neuer Sattel, Sattelstütze und Laufräder. Wenn geupdatet, wirds wieder gepostet.


----------



## trailblaster (16. April 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehts denn mit halbweissen rädern aus?


kein thema, ich hatte ja am anfang schon geschrieben, dass ich hier keinen mecker thread haben will. es ist ja sowieso kein bike nur schwarz, rot...

ein paar antworten:

mein rahmen ist von chaka wird aber unter anderem wohl auch als fusion, poison usw. verkauft
ich bin eben etwas dem gewichtswahn verfallen, deswegen sind die weißen booster einfach zu schwer
eure bikes sehen alle klasse aus, genau so stell ich mir das vor!!!
das mit dem saubermachen sollte mehr ein witz sein, wegen der vielen leute die meinen 
das man mit einem weißen bike nicht in den schlamm kann und so viel putzen muss usw. usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (16. April 2006)

Auch wenn sie alle sehr schoen sind....EmJay!...Deins is the shit!

Ich persoenlich wuerde noch nen weissen SLR und ne weisse Gabel montieren und ne schwarze Kurbel, aber auch so ist es schon Gigageil!

EDIT: Was sind denn die beiden Endorfins jeweils fuer Rahmengroessen?


----------



## Limit83 (16. April 2006)

@chri5: Größe L.


----------



## daniel77 (16. April 2006)

KTM ultra team - XT/LX; Manitou Black

aufgebaut als Winterrad.


----------



## timor1975 (17. April 2006)

Hier meins!!






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## chri5 (17. April 2006)

Mr.EmJay, don't forget me! What size is yours?


----------



## singlestoph (17. April 2006)

fährt auch crosscountry








s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (17. April 2006)

Oh yeah, geiler Thread, da bin ich in wenigen Tagen mit von der Partie. Baue mir gerade ein schönes weißes Bike auf.


----------



## trailblaster (17. April 2006)

@ singlestoph wow was für ein abgefahrenes Gerät
was ist das für nen rahmen? noch nie gesehen!


----------



## sunic (17. April 2006)

und noch eins...


----------



## Pueppchen (17. April 2006)

Auch, wenns kein Mountainbike ist. Hier ist eins von meinen.






Ist immer im Wandel und vielleicht nie fertig 
Sollte noch einen einen netten Vorbau mit Schaft und aus Titan und ne Syncros Titan in 27,2mm haben, PM an mich


----------



## EmJay (17. April 2006)

@ Hugo: Das mit den Kurbeln versteh ich jetzt nicht unbedingt so ganz?!
Aussenliegende Lagerschalen find ich persönlich nicht so doll, sowohl optisch als auch von der Trittbreite und gewichtsmäßig macht es kaum was aus zur Deus mit den Titankurbelschrauben und den Alu-Kettenblattschrauben.

@King Fly: Das sind noch die 1er, net die 2er... Bis auf den Verschleiss top!

@Chri5: Size M bzw. 48cm

Vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass mit Endorfin Änderungswünsche kein Problem sind, was ich absolut geil fand.
Das Seriensteuerrohr ist 13cm, meines nur 12: Wollte meine Lieblingsgabel-Gabel von meinem alten übernehmen und der Schaft wär sonst zu kurz gewesen.


----------



## sunic (18. April 2006)

EmJay schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass mit Endorfin Änderungswünsche kein Problem sind, was ich absolut geil fand.
> Das Seriensteuerrohr ist 13cm, meines nur 12: Wollte meine Lieblingsgabel-Gabel von meinem alten übernehmen und der Schaft wär sonst zu kurz gewesen.




wie lange musstest du auf den rahmen warten?


----------



## horstj (18. April 2006)

Pueppchen schrieb:
			
		

> Auch, wenns kein Mountainbike ist. Hier ist eins von meinen.
> 
> 
> Ist immer im Wandel und vielleicht nie fertig
> Sollte noch einen einen netten Vorbau mit Schaft und aus Titan und ne Syncros Titan in 27,2mm haben, PM an mich



da fehlt schon ein rohr.


----------



## EmJay (18. April 2006)

@sunic: 10 Wochen ca., war aber auch über den Jahreswechsel, was die ganze Sache nicht gerade beschleunigt hatte...


----------



## Delgado (18. April 2006)




----------



## Molly (18. April 2006)

Hier steckst du!
Wann kommst du denn wieder nach Hause?
Oder hattest du keine Zeit, weil du deine Fahrräder geputzt hast?
Schick, schick, schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunic (18. April 2006)

@emjay 
waren sicher laaaange 10 wochen  
trotz weihnachten hätte ich nicht so lange geschätzt.

@limit83
warum änderst du die sattelstange?


----------



## [email protected]!t (18. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

>





warum eigentlich so ein kleiner rahmen und die sattelstange soweit draussen ?
sieht ja fast aus wie ein dreckspringgerrät


----------



## trailblaster (19. April 2006)

Hier noch mein All Mountain Bike (tolle Bezeichnung):


----------



## Bettina (20. April 2006)

Meins ist zwar nicht ganz so sauber, und nicht so auf Racing ausgelegt aber schön und vor allem schön weiß!





und wenn wir zu zweit losfahren sieht es so aus:


----------



## Delgado (20. April 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch mein All Mountain Bike (tolle Bezeichnung):



Der Rahmen ist meinem Canyon (s. o.) sehr ähnlich  

Gruß


----------



## Limit83 (20. April 2006)

sunic schrieb:
			
		

> @limit83
> warum änderst du die sattelstange?


Die Syntace P6 ist eben doch ein trés chiques Teil!


----------



## CSB (21. April 2006)

Ich habe es zwar schon mal im CC-Kunstwerke Thread gepostet aber hier passt es auch ganz gut rein:  mein "upgedatetes" Steppenwolf Tundra. Neue Teile:Marta SL,Tune KingKong Laufradsatz,Duraflite Carbon,Tune Speedneedle.
Mit freundlicher Unterstützung des Händlers meines Vertrauens:

*SPEEDZONE HERBOLZHEIM*

http://www.speed-zone.biz


----------



## skyline (21. April 2006)

Nicht mehr meins, hat einer geklaut die Sau...

cheers, nils


----------



## KONI-DU (21. April 2006)

@skyline

....richtig schnickes Rad  

Geklaut ist natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad Maz (25. April 2006)

Hier mal meins:





Ja ich weiß, Spacer und Züge+Leitungen kürzen.

Meinem Tuningziel ist CBS schon sehr nahen. Als nächstes werden wohl Laufräder und Kurbeln dran sein. 

Das Bild hab ich an Ostern oberhalb von Hafling in Sürtirol gemacht.


----------



## trailblaster (25. April 2006)

der lrs sieht doch recht ordentlich aus. was hast du denn für naben drin?


----------



## badbushido (25. April 2006)

Leider beide zerbröselt  






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mad Maz (25. April 2006)

Momentan hab ich DT Swiss Onyx mit xr 4.1d und den Compention-Speichen.

Mit Tune King/Kong, XC 717 und revolution müssten eine Ersparnis von 350-400g drin sein, die man an den Laufrädern sicherlich merken wird.

Die FRM Kurbel würde mir auch gefallen:
http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/...al_Kurbel_CU2_R_110_Ti___ca__735_Gramm282.htm

Naja aber halte 449   Schaumer mal


----------



## derMichi (25. April 2006)

immmer auf´m Boden bleiben

449 Tacken


----------



## XtCRacer (26. April 2006)

Das ist immer him ne FRM. Die haben echt wenige Leute am Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonas27 (27. April 2006)

Hier gibts meins... 





Wiegt 9,16 kg mit allem Zeug dran.....da gehts voll ab !


----------



## gerManiaC (27. April 2006)

sooo, mein checker pig...nameless...
aufbau; wilder mix: duke sl u-turn, mavic crossride, nc-17, 959er, louise/marta, syntace f99 + duraflite, ergon r2 magnesium, flite, racing ralph 2,25er, deore hollowtech...e.t.c...(demnächst wird mit x9 geschaltet) 





ciao
gerManiaC


----------



## AxLpAc (28. April 2006)

so, mein "zweitrad" - oldschoolteile rocken


----------



## trailblaster (28. April 2006)

der checker pig rahmen gefällt mir!
alle anderen posts aber auch


----------



## checky (28. April 2006)

wenigstens n bisschen weiß:


----------



## karstb (28. April 2006)

> so, mein "zweitrad" - oldschoolteile rocken


das arme Sattelgestell.....


----------



## AxLpAc (29. April 2006)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> das arme Sattelgestell.....



ist bereits einmal geschweißt worden - ich weiß, müsste mal n neuer ran, aber bequem isser


----------



## Res89 (29. April 2006)

Hey...

ich habe auch ein with bike *gg*






bye


----------



## Mr.hardtail (30. April 2006)

So, hier mal mein Bike


----------



## Carbonator (30. April 2006)

Schicke Ikea Lampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (30. April 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ singlestoph wow was für ein abgefahrenes Gerät
> was ist das für nen rahmen? noch nie gesehen!



spotbrand http://www.spotbikes.com/

ist eine kleine nette firma aus vancouver

die machen singlespeedteile, wolltrikots und cutom rahmen

die stahlrahmen gibt es gegen 250$ aufpreis mit flammen oder sonst cutom lackierung von De Kerf

nicht  weiss aber geil der titanrahmen 







flammen






mehr spotbilder gibts auch hier 

http://www.flickr.com/groups/spotbrand/pool/


----------



## Mr.hardtail (30. April 2006)

Carbonator schrieb:
			
		

> Schicke Ikea Lampe



Hab sogar zwei davon   

@singlestoph: Wunderschönes Spot


----------



## Speedstuff (30. April 2006)

Hier mein Giant NRSSL

















Ein NO-SHIMANO Bike! Einzige Ausnahme der XT Umwerfer. Beim X-Gen war die Schelle zu breit und passte nicht unter die Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme. Aber es soll ja demnächst ein neuer Umwerfer von Sram kommen 
Hat jetzt auch noch einen Carbonflaschenhalter bekommen!


----------



## AngryApe (30. April 2006)

hi...wie fahren sich die A2Z scheiben...stimmt das angegebene gewicht?!, hab mir überlegt auch welche zu holen


----------



## Baxx (30. April 2006)

Mein H1 mit Freundin:






...und im Ruhezustand:


----------



## trailblaster (30. April 2006)

sehr schön das kraftstoff und das rocky
aber auch das giant mit den scheiben *sweet*
spot ist echt ne feine firma!!!


----------



## Speedstuff (30. April 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:
			
		

> hi...wie fahren sich die A2Z scheiben...stimmt das angegebene gewicht?!, hab mir überlegt auch welche zu holen



160mm :





180mm:





Ich finde die fahren sich ziemlich genial!


----------



## AngryApe (30. April 2006)

ahh cool danke!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2006)

Die Ausstattung vom H1 finde ich klasse. Solch eine Marathon S würde mir auch gefallen.

Hier mal meines:





[/url][/IMG]
(Mehr Fotos im Album)

Ist leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Inzwischen sind Juicy5, ein DT Laufradsatz, SLR XP-Sattel und Hope-Spanner verbaut.

Tauschen möchte ich noch die Kurbel, und zwar gegen eine Middleburn. Was meint Ihr - soll ich silberne Kurbelarme und Stern mit schwarzen Kettenblättern nehmen? Oder lieber schwarz mit silbernen Blättern?

Gruß,     Geisterfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (5. Mai 2006)

ich würde schwarz nehmen und die blätter am besten auch gleich


----------



## emM_Ha (5. Mai 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde schwarz nehmen und die blätter am besten auch gleich


Kann ich mich nur anschließen  !

Middleburn ...    !


----------



## derMichi (20. Mai 2006)

Mein Bike und gleichzeitig Gruß @rpo35 (konnte es nicht mehr erwarten und habs wegen Zeitmangel vom Händler noch aufbauen lassen).











Kommt noch ein Aufkleber "SCHLAMMPE" in schwarz ans Unterrohr und fertig


----------



## Wald-Schrat (21. Mai 2006)

Ich habs zwar schon im Kunstwerke Thread drin...aber wo es denn schonmal um WEIßE Böcke geht, da lass ich mich nich lumpen  







@Baxx: geiles Gefährt! Was hast n da für Laufräder drin?
Und wo haste diese blauen Hope her   Die würden ja wie Arsch auf Eimer bei mir dran passen!!


----------



## Baxx (21. Mai 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> @Baxx: geiles Gefährt! Was hast n da für Laufräder drin?
> Und wo haste diese blauen Hope her   Die würden ja wie Arsch auf Eimer bei mir dran passen!!



Felgen: Ritchey OCR Disc weiß
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0/1.8/2.0 schwarz
Nippel: DT Alu blau
Naben: Hope Disc blau

Die farbigen Hope Sachen (Floatings, Mono Mini, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Naben, Steuersatz, Disc-Leitungsführung) habe ich von GoCycle (www.gocycle.de). Kann man sich da gleich so bestellen, einfach mal den Jörg fragen  .


Gegenfrage: Was sind das für blaue Schaltzughüllen? Gore?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (21. Mai 2006)

Ah ok. Dann weiß ich ja schonmal, was die nächste Investition bei mir sein wird   (leider kann das noch dauern, angesichts der Kohle   )

GORE Züge hatte ich mal... die Ride on. Aber die waren qualitativ völlig daneben --> nach einem Jahr kaputt.
Ich hab da jetzt blaue NOKON dran und bin bestens zufrieden mit denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spinalnerv (21. Mai 2006)

Das Ergebnis schweißtreibender Arbeit!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Mai 2006)

Das Giant ist vorne ein wenig hoch geraten , was?


----------



## Spinalnerv (21. Mai 2006)

da hast du recht! Im Normalfall fahre ich nur mit 100mm Federweg und dann stimmt auch die Geometrie wieder... nur bei extremen Trails packe ich noch die 15mm drauf... 
Das Bike fährt sich mit 115mm trotzdem noch sehr stabil obwohl mir von vielen Leuten vorab etwas anderes prophezeit wurde...


----------



## MG1984 (21. Mai 2006)

@Spinalnerv:
Du bekommst also auch nicht mehr als 115mm Federweg aus Deiner Psylo raus? Ich auch nicht, obwohl da 85-125mm draufsteht. Weiß jemand, was da los ist mit der RS Psylo?

Gruß, MG1984


----------



## Spinalnerv (21. Mai 2006)

ich bin vermute mal die fehlenden 10mm sind der Negativfederweg der Gabel... ich bin kein Experte in Sachen Federgabel, aber dieser Grund erscheint mir als plausibel...
an meinem anderen Bike fahre ich die Reba Sl dort ist es das Selbe in Grün 
also ich denk mal da musst du Dir keine Sorgen machen 

Gruß


----------



## trailblaster (21. Mai 2006)

klasse das voitl und die schlampe auch 
gruss aus kreta! ride on! tb


----------



## Olllli (24. Mai 2006)

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## XtCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

Ich find irgendwie fehlt an dem Bile was aber ansonsten


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find irgendwie fehlt an dem Bile was aber ansonsten



schaltung ?

aber als flachlandbiker braucht man sowas nicht unbedingt...


----------



## Olllli (24. Mai 2006)

XtCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find irgendwie fehlt an dem Bile was aber ansonsten



Ich weiß, ich habe keine Klingel dran.  


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtCRacer (24. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> schaltung ?
> 
> aber als flachlandbiker braucht man sowas nicht unbedingt...



Da hab ich nicht drauf geachte. so sind sie halt die Flachland Tiroler


----------



## Olllli (24. Mai 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> schaltung ?
> 
> aber als flachlandbiker braucht man sowas nicht unbedingt...




Wie Schaltung ? Am Fahrrad ? Ist das was Neues ? Zeig' mal ! Vielleicht kaufe ich mir sowas auch mal. Ich kannte das nur vom Auto.


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Mai 2006)

Olllli schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Schaltung ? Am Fahrrad ? Ist das was Neues ? Zeig' mal ! Vielleicht kaufe ich mir sowas auch mal. Ich kannte das nur vom Auto.
> 
> Schönen Gruß, Olllli



  zeig ich dir gerne !
 so eine habe ich an meinem bike, braucht man aber wie gesagt nicht unbedingt:


----------



## Wald-Schrat (25. Mai 2006)

Was zum Henker ist DAS  

Hast du den zweiten Chip im Kopf eingepflanz und kannst damit die Gänge per Gedankenübertragung schalten...?


----------



## sCuLLy (25. Mai 2006)

meins poste ich die tage ist grad im bike laden aber soviel kann ich ja schon mal verraten ein traum dh vom allerfeinsten in schneeweis Rahmen + komponenten


----------



## trailblaster (25. Mai 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> Was zum Henker ist DAS
> 
> Hast du den zweiten Chip im Kopf eingepflanz und kannst damit die Gänge per Gedankenübertragung schalten...?



eieieiei das ist eine lupine lampenschaltung


----------



## eHugo (26. Mai 2006)

lol

coole Schaltung


----------



## Pyewacket (26. Mai 2006)

..und noch was Schönes weisses ;-)
Foto ist leide rnicht so gelungen, werd wohl nochmal eins machen!






CU,

  Markus


----------



## derMichi (27. Mai 2006)

Sodele: Meine Schlammpe






Bin sehr zufrieden. Vielleicht kommt noch Folgendes im Laufe des Jahres dran:





Salsa rasta Schnellspanner

und 2,25er Nobby Nics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wald-Schrat (27. Mai 2006)

Cooles Voitl  
Wie fährt sich die Gabel denn so?


@ Michi: haste sauber hinbekomm mit dem Schriftzug   Astreine Idee


----------



## delasoul (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

mein weißes Kunstwerk ist zwar noch nicht fertig,aber es läßt sich ja schon einiges erahnen


----------



## GlanDas (29. Mai 2006)

Was das für ne fette Krone?

Passt voll nicht in das Konzept vom rest des Bikes


----------



## delasoul (29. Mai 2006)

Ja....   ich weis.

Das ist noch eine Dirt-Jumper 3.

Muss mich noch nach einer passenden XC-Gabel umschauen.
Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine Reba World Cup ...aber da ist momentan noch etwas sparen angesagt


----------



## trailblaster (29. Mai 2006)

das kommt doch schon mal sehr gut mit dem rahmen
gib uns doch mal ein paar infos!


----------



## delasoul (29. Mai 2006)

Nabend,

also das ist nen Kinetic Alu-Rahmen der mir zu langweilig war.

Der Lack ist custom-made.
Die orangenfarbende Teil ist sunrise-orange von Opel mit Metal flakes im Klarlack.
Das "weiss" ist ein perlmuttweiss-metallic von Audi.

Die Gabel ist eben eine lackierte Dirt-Jumper 3.

Der goldene King-Steuersatz, die goldenen Hope-Sattelklemmen und die goldenen  Hope-Barends kommen bald dran. 
XTR-Umwerfer und Schaltwerk,sowie neue XT-Kurbeln werden auch bald dran sein...hmmm... als Kraftübertragung kommt ne Rohloff SLT 99 ran.
Julie für die Verzögerung.

Ich werde nochmal nen Bild posten wenn es auf den Beinchen steht und bewegt werden kann.

Bei genauen Fragen zu dem Lack..einfach ne PM.

Gruss Jan


PS: Die Lackierung hat 4 Wochen gedauert...ne Menge Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Bauer (7. Juni 2006)

Endlich fertig :







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## winem (8. Juni 2006)

Also das ist mein "Prachtstueck". Ich weiss is nicht wirklich was besonderes,
jeder das was er sich leisten kann... bei mir also nciht alzuviel.
Scheibenbremsen kommen noch dran (Weiss nur noch nicht welche, also Tips waeren gut^^)
Also zu den Parts:
No-name frame
Skareb
XT-Schaltwerk
Deore-Umwerfer
HS-11 (Hoffentlich bald ne Scheibe)
jope das waere halt erstmal alles... der rest is irgendwas...
Also wenn ihr ne gute Idee fuer ne Scheibe, fuer kleines Geld habt,
meldet euch!
der Chris


----------



## derMichi (8. Juni 2006)

Ich möchte Dir die hier empfehlen -> http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product...?osCsid=59370ca6ec9591de567079d753a4b16aKLICK
Hab ich auch und kann nur Gutes drüber berichten.


----------



## trailblaster (8. Juni 2006)

das rocky ist sehr schoen, sollte aber noch einen besseren daempfer bekommen!


----------



## SushYm4n (10. Juni 2006)

des is mein schatzi *g*


----------



## Wald-Schrat (10. Juni 2006)

Cool, ich hatte auch mal n Focus  
Sieht schick aus der Rahmen! Und hat auch noch Ausbaupotential das bike. 

Schonmal über Klick-Pedalen nachgedacht?


----------



## SushYm4n (10. Juni 2006)

ja hab ich, ich fahr damit bei guten wetter jeden tag zur schule, eine strecke 14 km, aber ich hätte keine lust immer ein zweites paar schuhe mit mir rumzuschleppen und daher lass ich es. ich komm so aber schon recht gut damit klar. wo siehst du denn noch ausbaupotential?


----------



## HB76 (10. Juni 2006)

sattelstellung??


----------



## SushYm4n (10. Juni 2006)

geändert!


----------



## HB76 (10. Juni 2006)

besser wenn de mal kinder haben willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (7. Juli 2006)

Hi,
schon lange nichts mehr hier gesehen.
Dann geb ich mal gas hier  







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

geändert wird noch ein Tune Würger (müsste Montag kommen) WCS Stütze und sobald lieferbar, XTR Schaltwerk und Hebel.

Ach ja, sagt nichts gegen die DC, komme genial damit zurecht


----------



## Speedster (7. Juli 2006)




----------



## Wald-Schrat (7. Juli 2006)

@ r19andre: sehe ich da richtig? Eine Ritchey WCS Kurbel in schwarz??  

ich dachte, die gibt es nur in dunkelblau.... 
Welches Baujahr ist die denn?


----------



## bruckma (7. Juli 2006)

>



Definitiv eine verdammt geile Street-Schleuder!

Schmeiss doch noch ne Thomson Stütze rein, macht das Teil noch ein bisschen edler 

Darf man fragen, was das Teil wiegt??


----------



## Speedster (7. Juli 2006)

bruckma schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man fragen, was das Teil wiegt??


Um 9,5. Rahmengröße XL.


----------



## r19andre (7. Juli 2006)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:
			
		

> @ r19andre: sehe ich da richtig? Eine Ritchey WCS Kurbel in schwarz??
> 
> ich dachte, die gibt es nur in dunkelblau....
> Welches Baujahr ist die denn?




Hi,
ist die aktuelle. Hab sie seit Anfang des Jahres. Ist wirklich vom Design und auch Funktionalität ein Traum. Man kann sie immer noch bestellen ist nur nicht mehr im Katalog von Cosmic. Hatten wohl keine aktuellen Bilder.
Knapp 800gr. mit Truvativ Lager

Schöne Grüße
Andre


----------



## bruckma (7. Juli 2006)

@Speedster

Und für was brauchst du das?? Ich meine in der City kannst du das Teil ja kaum benutzen, weil es so viele Blicke auf sich zieht?!!!


----------



## trailblaster (8. Juli 2006)

schoenes quantec und auch das nicolai ist klasse
was ist das fuer ein vorbau?


----------



## Speedster (8. Juli 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das fuer ein vorbau?


Am Nicolai Raceface Deus, 90 mm, 5°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (11. Juli 2006)

hier ist mein schimmel


----------



## [email protected]!t (11. Juli 2006)

das sind die rohloffzüge hinten aber gut verlegt....

--> ist aber nur halb weiß


----------



## trailblaster (11. Juli 2006)

sehr schön das bergwerk! was wiegts?


----------



## Joscha (12. Juli 2006)

so um die 12kg


----------



## Kraftstoff H1 (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand wo man so einen weißen Kraftstoff H1 Rahmen kaufen kann?
(so einen wie Baxx hat)
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## derMichi (12. Juli 2006)

Frag Baxx oder eröffne noch 10 Theads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (12. Juli 2006)

derMichi schrieb:
			
		

> Frag Baxx oder eröffne noch 10 Theads



Da kann ich nur zustimmen  .


----------



## Kraftstoff H1 (12. Juli 2006)

Warum 10 Theads? 1er reicht doch 
Und an sonsten frag ich jetzt halt Baxx:
Auf der Homepage von Kraftstoff gibts die Dinger doch nur in schwarz
woher hast du deinen?


----------



## fredowatz (12. Juli 2006)

www.bikestore.cc


----------



## Baxx (14. Juli 2006)

Kraftstoff H1 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Homepage von Kraftstoff gibts die Dinger doch nur in schwarz
> woher hast du deinen?



Den Rahmen hab ich von einem Kraftstoff-Haendler hier aus dem Forum. Farben gibt es Dutzende... auch auf der Homepage ("colors"...).


----------



## Danny H. (16. Juli 2006)

Na ja ein Kunstwerk is es ja nicht, aber schön weiß:









Hier mit Freundin:


----------



## godshavedaqueen (17. Juli 2006)

Steinigt mich bitte nicht, ich weis, es gehört hier nicht so recht rein, aber zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich vortragen, dass ich die Kiste auch zum cc-fräsen nehme und und auchlängere Touren machen keine Probleme.




Ihr sicherlich nicht, aber ich finds einfach schick.


----------



## trailblaster (17. Juli 2006)

ach wieso so pesimistisch
ich finde beide klasse!


----------



## derMichi (17. Juli 2006)




----------



## John Rico (17. Juli 2006)

Ich muss mich auch mal melden!

Wisst ihr eigentlich, dass dieser Thread dazu beigetragen hat, dass ich mir letzte Woche nen weißen Rahmen gekauft habe und mir spontan ein neues Bike aufbaue?!? Bei den ganzen richtig schicken Bikes hier bin ich so richtig auf den Geschmack von weißen Bikes gekommen, zumal ich diesen ganzen silber/schwarzen Einheitsbrei auf den Trails nicht mehr sehen kann.

Momentan liegt das Bike noch in Einzelteilen in meiner Abstellkammer, aber ich hoffe, dass ich es diese Woche fertig bekomme. Dann kommen natürlich auch ein paar Bilder hier rein und ich bin auf eure Meinung gespannt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## bella (17. Juli 2006)

ganz frisch im Winter 





und nun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (17. Juli 2006)

Bella, sehr chön

Surly im (WM) Sommer :






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

+ Kamera ruhig gehalten.....


----------



## trailblaster (19. August 2006)

neuestes update: magura firm tech


----------



## Olllli (19. August 2006)

Wo ich gerade mal wieder hier bin.

Jetzt noch mehr weiß:











Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## trailblaster (19. August 2006)

@ollli mann du must ja einen wahnsinns doscht haben


----------



## Olllli (19. August 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> @ollli mann du must ja einen wahnsinns doscht haben



Wer weit fährt, der viel Schwitz, der viel säuft.


Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## chri5 (19. August 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:
			
		

> neuestes update: magura firm tech



WOW!!!


----------



## benni82 (19. August 2006)

Meins


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. August 2006)

Noch mehr Eisen:



Middleburn habe ich erst einmal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben. Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sollen in näherer Zukunft noch durch schwarze ersetzt werden. Hoffentlich bringt SRAM einen leichteren schwarzen Umwerfer.


----------



## Ketterechts (22. August 2006)

Kein Lightweight , 
kein Highend , 
kein Hightech , 
aber keine Kompromisse beim CC 
klassische Xt Parts , weiße Onzas und ein weißer Flite - STEEL IS REAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonNeo (25. August 2006)

Die Bikes sind der Hammer. 
Ich selbst bau gerade eine weiß/schwarz Kombination auf und bin auf der Suche nach weißen Speichen. Weiss einer ob man die irgendwo bekommen kann oder muss ich 62 Speichen selbst lackieren?

Hab übrigens die Spank White Serie drauf, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe + Felgen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. August 2006)

doppelpost / SRY


----------



## DieÖligeKette (25. August 2006)

DonNeo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bikes sind der Hammer.
> Ich selbst bau gerade eine weiß/schwarz Kombination auf und bin auf der Suche nach weißen Speichen. Weiss einer ob man die irgendwo bekommen kann oder muss ich 62 Speichen selbst lackieren?
> 
> Hab übrigens die Spank White Serie drauf, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe + Felgen




31 speichen laufrad  

im zweifelsfall alte nippel draufschrauben, eine drahtschlinge an selbigen befestigen, anschleifen
und deinem pulverbeschichter präsentieren 

e/  klick


----------



## Speedster (26. August 2006)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:
			
		

> 31 speichen laufrad


Spielt bei der Frage, ob weiße Speichen kaufen oder die alten lackieren lassen, kein Rolle - oder?  Ansonsten: vielleicht Hinterrad 32 Stück, Vorderrad 30 ...

Gruß


----------



## DieÖligeKette (26. August 2006)

Speedster schrieb:
			
		

> Spielt bei der Frage, ob weiße Speichen kaufen oder die alten lackieren lassen, kein Rolle - oder?  Ansonsten: vielleicht Hinterrad 32 Stück, Vorderrad 30 ...
> 
> Gruß



trotzdem darf ich doch fragen und mich aufklären lassen, oder? 

ich bin nämlich nicht einer von den allwissenden hier!

28 / 32 / 36 speichen, das sind so die zahlen die mir geläufig sind.

und um die korinthe vollends auszukaggen:
möglicherweise ist der pulverbeschichter genauso bekoppt wie ich
und schaut ihn bei 62 speichen genau so blöde an


----------



## trailblaster (26. August 2006)

meines wissens nach gibt es keine weißen speichen, mit der ausnahme der spox laufräder, deren speichen natürlich nicht dem standard entsprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (26. August 2006)

Irgendwo war hier neulich ein Thread mit der gleichen Frage.
Da hat jemand einen Link zu einem Händler gehabt, der die Speichen in verschiedenen Farben beschichtet.

Weiß leider nicht mehr wo, musst mal suchen. Denke entweder Laufräder oder Leichtbau ...


----------



## DonNeo (28. August 2006)

Thx John Rico. Wenigstens einer der meine Frage ernsthaft beantwortet und sich nicht an nem Schreibfehler von 62 Speichen wie ne Pussy aufgeilt. Werd ich mal checken.


----------



## trailblaster (13. Oktober 2006)

hier gibts einen beitrag zur trendfarbe derer wir uns ja schon lange bewusst sind:
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,440695,00.html


----------



## Matze. (15. Oktober 2006)

trailblaster schrieb:


> hier gibts einen beitrag zur trendfarbe derer wir uns ja schon lange bewusst sind:
> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,440695,00.html




Daß es eine Trendfarbe ist haben viel bemerkt, nur die Bikehersteller noch nicht die setzten immer noch auf mausgrau und tristschwarz. So schön ich diese Farben vor ein paar Jahren noch fand, so oede, fade und allzeit präsent erscheinen mir diese jetzt.


----------



## Radax (18. Oktober 2006)

Na dann will ich auch mal.
Habs zwar schon im CC Kunstwerke Thread geposted aber is ein anderes Pic


----------



## zanny (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Rein technisch ist das Epic bestimmt klasse, doch die vielen unterschiedlichen Schriftarten der Rahmenaufkleber ( sehe sechs) sind mir bei weitem zu viel.
Gruß
zanny


----------



## trailblaster (18. Oktober 2006)

also ich finds klasse besonders mit den kurbeln!!!


----------



## bigmad (21. Oktober 2006)

Gammelt hier zwar schon rum, aber nicht in diesem Ausbau (Kurbeln) und nach 6 Wochen endlich der Sattel, der anders aufgebaut ist als die SN, die ich kenne (94 Gramm!, gestern gekommen)


----------



## derMichi (22. Oktober 2006)

Schickes Nicolai. 

Ich will meine Schlammpe dann auch "nochmal" in neuem Gewand präsentieren. 
Was mir wichtig war:

Understatement und Schlichtheit

Alltagstauglichkeit und trotzdem das Potenzial mal durch den Wald geprügelt zu werden

Voilá:







die Schlammpe






heute ein König






Ganganzeige, rot entfernt, weiß lackiert






ETA Hebelchen, von natur aus rot eloxiert, vom Michi weiß lackiert






und zum putzen


----------



## Elobla (22. Oktober 2006)

@Michi:
Die Ganganzeige ist der absolute Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (22. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schick, die Detailverliebtheit begeistert!


----------



## faketreee (27. Oktober 2006)

So, war vorhin beim Lackierer und hab was abgeholt. 






        

Wird in den nächsten zwei bis drei Wochen wieder aufgebaut. Je nachdem, wie schnell ich die Steuersatzschalen eingepresst kriege.

edit: Das ist übrigens ein 02er Stevens M8 Rahmen. Wiegt ohne alles, aber mit Pulverbeschichtung samt Klarlack 1565g.


----------



## Mister P. (28. Oktober 2006)

@ faketreee: sieht echt verdammt gut aus!!!

Hab´ mir auch überlegt meinen Rahmen diesen Winter lackieren zu lassen.
Welches weiß ist das?
Was hast du gezahlt?

Greetz


----------



## Baxx (29. Oktober 2006)

Update:





Mittlerweile nur noch reines Hope-Blau.


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Eggbeater SL mit blau eloxierter Feder ...

Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir gut!
Was für Bremsscheiben sind das, die neuen VentiDiscs?
Hast du die umeloxieren lassen?


----------



## Baxx (29. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Eggbeater SL mit blau eloxierter Feder ...
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir gut!
> Was für Bremsscheiben sind das, die neuen VentiDiscs?
> Hast du die umeloxieren lassen?



Danke!

Die Scheiben sind normale Hope Floatings (180/160). Das ganze Hope-Zeug gibt's in diversen Farben. Ich hatte schon blaue Teile anderer Hersteller verbaut/geplant (Kurbeln, Schrauben, Barends...), aber die Farbe passt halt nie 100% - dann sieht's Mist aus. Das wird bei den Pedalen sicherlich ähnlich sein.


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2006)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, musst du mal ausprobieren.
Würde auf jeden Fall klasse aussehen und seit ich die Dinger fahre muss ich sagen: Nie wieder was anderes!
Aber das ist wie so vieles Geschmackssache ...

Ich stell demnächst auch mal ein paar Bilder rein, mein weißes Schmuckstück ist auch endlich fertig!


----------



## Boondog (29. Oktober 2006)

Tach,
hier ist mein weißes Tundra (weiß-alu gebürstet)


----------



## derMichi (29. Oktober 2006)

nochmal: Das Kraftstoff ist gelungen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (29. Oktober 2006)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## faketreee (29. Oktober 2006)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Welches weiß ist das?
> Was hast du gezahlt?




Wenn ich micht nicht irre, ist das weiß 9016.
Bezahlt habe ich im Endeffekt mehr als das Doppelte, was geplant war. Musste dann nämlich den Rahmen erst noch Glasperl-strahlen lassen, weil einige Lackreste nicht abgingen. Und der Glasperler ist, wie sich hinterher rausgestellt hat, nen Wucherer. Der wollte erst 100Euro (!!!) dafür haben, fürn son bissl Lackrest. Hat das Letztendlich dann für 60Euro gemacht.
Die Lackierung an sich hat 48Euro gekostet, Klarlack nochmal 30Euro in etwa.
Wäre also ürsprünglich so knapp 80Euro geworden. Aber der Glasperler halt...


----------



## futter (3. November 2006)

@ baxx: wie zufrieden bist du mit dem kraftstoff H1, will mir auch so nen rahmen kaufen, aber ich hab im internet noch keinen test oder ähnlichesgefunden, gibt es sowas?
welche größe ist der rahmen?


----------



## Baxx (4. November 2006)

futter schrieb:


> @ baxx: wie zufrieden bist du mit dem kraftstoff H1, will mir auch so nen rahmen kaufen, aber ich hab im internet noch keinen test oder ähnlichesgefunden, gibt es sowas?
> welche größe ist der rahmen?



Der Rahmen ist 17", aber nur 420er Sattelrohr, Oberrohr glaube ich 560... müsste ich nachmessen.

Ja, zuerst war ich etwas skeptisch als der Rahmen eintraf. Die Ausfallenden sind nicht 100% ordentlich lackiert. In den Achsaufnahmen war zuviel Lack, den musste ich erstmal entfernen damit das Rad reinpasst. Naja Kleinigkeiten, die sonstige Qualität ist dagegen ordentlich. Ausserdem war er an den Lageraufnahmen gut vorbereitet.

Fahren lässt er sich gut, da er mir genau passt was die Länge angeht. Steuerrohr könnte aber einen Tick kürzer sein (ist 110). Eine 80er Gabel passt aber gut von der Geometrie her. Insgesamt eine sehr wendige Geometrie.

Bezüglich "Steifigkeit" habe ich keinen richtigen Vergleich, mein vorheriger Rahmen war 700g schwerer... Man kann ihn schon sichtbar zur Seite treten. Allerdings bekomme ich das auch mit meinem Stahlrahmen hin. Probleme hatte ich diesbezüglich jedenfalls noch keine, und er muss bei mir schon ab und an was einstecken.


----------



## futter (4. November 2006)

cool, danke erstmalfür die infos!
passt denn ne 100mm gabel auch rein???
ich hab nämlich schon ne reba team sl gekauft


----------



## faketreee (4. November 2006)

So, heute sind die Decals gekommen. 






Schrifttyp heißt übrigens "Dali". So viel zu "Kunstwerk":


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (4. November 2006)

gefällt mir persönlich nicht so, wirkt eventuell harmonischer mit den Parts dran


----------



## Mister P. (5. November 2006)

Ich finds cool!  

Bin schon auf den Aufbau gespannt, mach doch nen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Baxx (5. November 2006)

futter schrieb:


> cool, danke erstmalfür die infos!
> passt denn ne 100mm gabel auch rein???
> ich hab nämlich schon ne reba team sl gekauft



Meine Marzocchi ist auch eine 105er, ich fahre sie aber mit ~80mm, da ich es etwas wendiger mag. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber die Reba hat doch U-Turn, oder? Die MZ vor 2006 bauten ja auch etwas höher als andere Gabeln.


----------



## futter (5. November 2006)

Baxx schrieb:


> Meine Marzocchi ist auch eine 105er, ich fahre sie aber mit ~80mm, da ich es etwas wendiger mag. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber die Reba hat doch U-Turn, oder? Die MZ vor 2006 bauten ja auch etwas höher als andere Gabeln.



ne also meine is ohne, hab aber gehört, dass man die reba 100mm zu einer 85mm umbauen kann, oder stimmt das net?


----------



## horstj (5. November 2006)

das steht so zumindest auch in der/deiner bedienungsanleitung (RTFM)


----------



## Randy Andy (6. November 2006)

@der Michi und Baxx

wirklich tolle Bikes und die liebe zum Detail haut mich echt um!!!

Grüße

Randy


----------



## newone (7. November 2006)

Hallo
So, nun will ich auch endlich mal meinen Schatz zeigen





Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sahnie (7. November 2006)

Ist das korrekt mit der Umlenkrolle am Schaltwerk? Ich dachte der Sinn liegt darin, dass der Zug direkt zum Schaltwerk geführt wird und auf die Schlaufe verzichtet wird.


----------



## trailblaster (7. November 2006)

das klein ist ein optisches schmankerl!!!


----------



## Baxx (7. November 2006)

newone schrieb:


> So, nun will ich auch endlich mal meinen Schatz zeigen



Sehr geil, gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newone (7. November 2006)

Hallo
@ Sahnie: Das war Shimano's Ur-Version des RapidRise-/Reverse-Systems.
              Die Rolle ist Serie.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## futter (8. November 2006)

@newone:  abgesehn davon, dass ich ein feind von felgenbremsen bin, sau geiles rad, auch wenn die farbe nicht so ganz weiß is.
Am besten gefällt mir ja, dass die Züge und alles im Rahmen verlegt sind, dadurch wirkt es sehr schlicht, und die gabel passt auch noch geil dazu! Im ganzen ein sehr geiles Bike, weißte was das so wiegt???


----------



## Hellspawn (8. November 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ist das korrekt mit der Umlenkrolle am Schaltwerk? Ich dachte der Sinn liegt darin, dass der Zug direkt zum Schaltwerk geführt wird und auf die Schlaufe verzichtet wird.



Richtig.
Also, @Bikebesitzer Bitte einmal Zug hinten kürzen. Dann sieht's gut aus


----------



## race-jo (8. November 2006)

@ newone

hui das bike is geil  , allerdings sollten die felgenaufkleber noch weg, dann gibts nichts mehr zu meckern


----------



## netsrac (9. November 2006)

Mein ehem. Klein Rascal, welches jetzt bei einem Kumpel gute Dienste tut
Bj. 90

Seufz  

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMGP1657.JPG


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (26. November 2006)

Cube LTD PRO


----------



## faketreee (29. November 2006)

Hier mal mein "neues" Schätzchen.  Leider fehlen noch die (natürlich weißen  ) Griffe und Pedale hat's auch noch nicht, aber das kommt bald.






Schaltung ist auch noch nicht fertig, weil ich noch nicht so wirklich weiß, wie ich die Bowdenzüge bei den XT-Triggern wechsle.  Hat wer Rat?


----------



## race-jo (29. November 2006)

da gibt es os ne gummi schraube die musste rausschrauben und dann den zug da aus dem loch rauschieben...also wenn ich mich nicht täusche 

oder du schraubst es halt auf hab ich früher immer gemacht


----------



## trailblaster (29. November 2006)

wow das sieht schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus!
du musst an den shiftern eine plastikschraube entfernen
und dann in den richtigen gang schalten, danach siehst du 
genau die öffnung für den zug, schlecht erklärt aber das sieht
man wenn mans macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. November 2006)

faketreee schrieb:


> Schaltung ist auch noch nicht fertig, weil ich noch nicht so wirklich weiß, wie ich die Bowdenzüge bei den XT-Triggern wechsle.  Hat wer Rat?



Hier: http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/media/c.../SL/EV-SL-M760-2553_v1_m56577569830590693.pdf

die besagte Schraube ist die Nr.4


----------



## HB76 (2. Dezember 2006)

mein winterbeik, heut erste runde gefahren. viele teile aus der restekiste. vorbau wird noch geändert(flacher) vlt noch der sattel aber sonst bin ich begeistert. macht mich fertich


----------



## sporty (3. Dezember 2006)

Also mir gefällst !


Krasse Übersetzung....
Hol Dir mal einen Camelbak und mach Fotos von der Seite ohne die Zusatztanks.


----------



## HB76 (3. Dezember 2006)

@ sporty, kein camelbak! bin ich den der trageesel oder das beik?


----------



## Gorth (3. Dezember 2006)

Deine Signatur beisst sich ein wenig mit der Übersetzung deines Bikes 

ansonsten sehr nett!


----------



## HB76 (3. Dezember 2006)

sorry hab ich vergessen zu sagen. ist mehr als ga beik gedacht und für die gelegentlichen ausritte ins nicht allzu steile gelände. im gebirge werd ich damit wohl nicht zu weit kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (3. Dezember 2006)

Ist zwar schon teilweise verkauft, gehört aber trotzdem hier rein...


----------



## #easy# (4. Dezember 2006)

vieleicht gehöhrt das auch demnächst hier rein...........was meint Ihr ist ja nicht ganz weiß....... 





easy


----------



## Mad Maz (4. Dezember 2006)

Welche Funktion hat das Paulaner auf dem Bild?


----------



## Jonez (4. Dezember 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hat das Paulaner auf dem Bild?



Ist doch auch ein Weiß(bier) Kunstwerk


----------



## trailblaster (4. Dezember 2006)

der frame sieht schon mal sehr interessant aus!
das gesamtergebnis sollte auf jeden fall hier gezeigt werden!
welche weißen parts sind noch angedacht?


----------



## #easy# (4. Dezember 2006)

Jonez schrieb:


> Ist doch auch ein Weiß(bier) Kunstwerk



 absolut klasse      

Das Bier war als Belohnung nach der Schrauberei Ein Sattel in Weiß wäre nicht schlecht.

easy


----------



## derMichi (10. Dezember 2006)

Das Leben hat soeben einen neuen Sinn bekommen  





Ein neues Ziel ist erwacht....


----------



## AngryApe (10. Dezember 2006)

Sehr Geil


----------



## VaK (10. Dezember 2006)

BAld kommt mein neues LITEVILLE in WEISS !!

Freu !!!


----------



## skyphab (10. Dezember 2006)

derMichi schrieb:


> Das Leben hat soeben einen neuen Sinn bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus, aber was machste mit der Weihnachtsbemalung im Sommer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMichi (10. Dezember 2006)

Ne ne, das is nix Weihnachtsbemalung, nun stell dir mal die Parts von meinem Bike (siehe Album) an dem Teil vor.


----------



## kdanny1 (10. Dezember 2006)

derMichi schrieb:


> Das Leben hat soeben einen neuen Sinn bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöner rahmen 
find aber auch easys adrenalin klasse


----------



## faketreee (10. Dezember 2006)

Hier mein fertiges weißes Schmuckstück:


----------



## Mister P. (11. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schöner, stimmiger Aufbau!   
Ne schwarze Kurbel würd sich noch ganz gut machen, denke ich.
z.B. Truvativ Stylo

Greetz


----------



## Beach90 (11. Dezember 2006)

Trvativ ist von den Innenlagern her ,ne Katastrophe.

Die neue XTR wär nit schlecht ,oder ne schwarze Race face.


----------



## John Rico (11. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Trvativ ist von den Innenlagern her ,ne Katastrophe.
> 
> Die neue XTR wär nit schlecht ,oder ne schwarze Race face.


Das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei der XT, also wo ist das Problem?
Wiegt das gleiche, sieht aber deutlich besser aus (finde ich).


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. Dezember 2006)

derMichi schrieb:


> ...nun stell dir mal die Parts von meinem Bike (siehe Album) an dem Teil vor.



stell´ ich mir gerade vor: fürchterlich! einfach nur schwarze durchschnittsparts (besonders die kurbel ist schlimm!) dranknallen bringt es nicht!

ist überhaupt nicht abwertend gemeint, aber so ein rahmen (der commencal) verpflichtet!!! dem gerecht zu werden wird schwierig.


----------



## #easy# (12. Dezember 2006)

kdanny1 schrieb:


> schöner rahmen
> find aber auch easys adrenalin klasse



danke 
easy


----------



## race-jo (12. Dezember 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie bei der XT, also wo ist das Problem?
> Wiegt das gleiche, sieht aber deutlich besser aus (finde ich).



mein innenlager is nach einer saison ( 3000km) kaputt gewesen, bin grad am suchen nach einer neuen kurbel.

in meiner gallerie seht ihr ja mein bike, ne idee was da dran passen könnte, preislimit liegt so bei 120


sry wegen offtopic aber passt grad so schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. Dezember 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> ist überhaupt nicht abwertend gemeint, aber so ein rahmen (der commencal) verpflichtet!!! dem gerecht zu werden wird schwierig.



ja da sollten in etwa schon so was wie goldene tune parts, formula oro puros, chris king etc. dran. sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Roadrunner0815 (12. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt muss ich mein Salsa auch mal zeigen. Leider kein schönes Foto.


----------



## derMichi (12. Dezember 2006)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> stell´ ich mir gerade vor: fürchterlich! einfach nur schwarze durchschnittsparts (besonders die kurbel ist schlimm!) dranknallen bringt es nicht!
> 
> ist überhaupt nicht abwertend gemeint, aber so ein rahmen (der commencal) verpflichtet!!! dem gerecht zu werden wird schwierig.



Danke für die Ehrlichkeit und konstruktive Kritik


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Dezember 2006)

Roadrunner0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mein Salsa auch mal zeigen. Leider kein schönes Foto.



hast du den rahmen ne nummer zu gross gekauft?

der lenker wirkt zu breit.

die kurbel ist zu schmächtig für das beik.


----------



## Gorth (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich denk, das Rad sieht in Natura wesentlich besser aus, das ist nur shice fotografiert.

Man merkt schon, dass der Winter einkehrt, gibt kaum noch Fotos von Fahrrädern, die draussen geschossen werden.


----------



## wookie (13. Dezember 2006)

meins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (13. Dezember 2006)

sehr puristisch und schön!

ich liebe oreos


----------



## Sahnie (13. Dezember 2006)

wookie schrieb:


> meins!


Bremsgriffe verkehrt herum?


----------



## wookie (13. Dezember 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Bremsgriffe verkehrt herum?



Rechts = Vorne
Links = Hinten

Bin Rechtshänder und habe somit in der Rechten mehr Kraft, also passt das schon.


----------



## damonsta (13. Dezember 2006)

wookie schrieb:


> Rechts = Vorne
> Links = Hinten
> 
> Bin Rechtshänder und habe somit in der Rechten mehr Kraft, also passt das schon.



Ich dachte schon du bist Motorradfahrer


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Dezember 2006)

so montiert man keine bremshebel! die gehören weiter nach unten...


----------



## wookie (13. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> so montiert man keine bremshebel! die gehören weiter nach unten...



mag sein, hier gehts aber um weiße MTBs, und net um bremsen. die dinger sind im winkel schon ein bissl verstellt worden. das bild ist ja direkt nach dem zusammenbauen erstellt worden.


----------



## gurkenfolie (13. Dezember 2006)

wookie schrieb:


> mag sein, hier gehts aber um weiße MTBs, und net um bremsen. die dinger sind im winkel schon ein bissl verstellt worden. das bild ist ja direkt nach dem zusammenbauen erstellt worden.



trotzdem isses nicht geschickt, ein weisses beik vor einer weissen wand abzulichten...


----------



## #easy# (13. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> so montiert man keine bremshebel! die gehören weiter nach unten...



  echt traurig manchmal, wenn wookie doch die Hebel so eingestellt hat und er damit zurecht kommt, also ehrlich manchmal ist es nicht schön hier ein Bild reinzustellen, denn wenn der Sattel oder die Barends nicht in einer Neigung stehen die vieleicht die meisten hier fahren wird gleich rumgenörgelt und wenn nichts am Bike ist dann ist der Hintergrund ******* oder das Bild nicht scharf genug echt zum :kotz: 
 und gurkenfulie, die Bremshebel an deinem voodoo_bizango, da gibt es aber auch Gesprächsstoff........................ 

das mußte jetzt mal raus 

easy


----------



## wookie (13. Dezember 2006)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> trotzdem isses nicht geschickt, ein weisses beik vor einer weissen wand abzulichten...



heiße luft ...


----------



## robbitobbi (13. Dezember 2006)

Hier mal mein Tomac 98 bei der Jungfernfahrt. 
Ist erst seit einer Woche wieder in meinen Händen, war fast 6 Wochen beim Pulverer. Naja, hatte in der "Zwangspause"genügend Zeit mir die roten "Spielsachen" zu besorgen. Fehlt nur noch ein anderer Laufradsatz, ist auch schon bestellt ( Easton XC One ). Nur heute musste ich raus, hat einfach zu doll in den Beinen gejuckt.
Grössere Fotos in meiner Galerie, dachte mit URL kriegt man auch grössere Pics hin?!
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_238.jpg
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_237.jpg
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/Bild_239.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Dezember 2006)

Das Bike sieht scharf aus, die Bilder nicht  

Da würde mich eine Teileliste interessieren.


----------



## Speedstuff (14. Dezember 2006)

mein aktuelles Update: Skareb gegen MZ Marathon Race getauscht

Vorher:






Nachher:





Und weil der Schriftzug nicht so gut zu erkennen ist:


----------



## faketreee (14. Dezember 2006)

@robbitobbi: Sieht scharf aus 
@speedstuff: Sieht noch schärfer aus


----------



## robbitobbi (14. Dezember 2006)

Vielen dank für die Blumen. 
Die Bilder sind ja wirklich nicht so dolle, hätte ich wohl vor der Ausfahrt machen sollen. 6 Wochen ohne Bewegung und dann gleich 60km waren wohl doch zu viel .
Neue Bilder gibbet es, wenn der Easton Laufradsatz da ist.
So hier die Teileliste für geisterfahrerund alle anderen:

Rahmen:      Tomac 98 special Gr.S
Gabel:         Manitou R7 Super 
Steuersatz:  NC-17 Imperator ProS 
Vorbau:       Thomson Elite 110mm
Lenker:        Ritchey WCS
Griffe:          ODI Ruffian Lock On
Sattelstütze: Thomson 31,6mm 41cm
Sattel:          Selle Italia Flite
Spanner:       Tune AC + Würger
Kurbel:          Shimano XT + NC-17 Kettenblattschrauben
Pedale:         Eggbeater Ti
Kassette:      XTR 12-32 8-fach 
Schalthebel:  Grip Shift SRT 500 X-Ray
Züge:           Nokon
Umwerfer:     Shimano XT
Schaltwerk:   Shimano XTR short + Tiso Schaltröllchen
Naben:         Shimano XT 32L 
Speichen:     DT Swiss Comp
Nippel:          Alu
Felgen:         Sun DS-1
Schläuche:    Schwalbe x-light
Reifen:         Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Bremsen:      Magura Louise FR 180/180 + Stahlflexleitung
Hörnchen:     Tune RH1
Flaschenh.:   Ringlé H2O
hab ich was vergessen?

Sehr schönes NRS übrigens


----------



## Focusbiker90 (14. Dezember 2006)

@ speedstuff

Sieht sehr geil aus das Bike Sehr edel!



Micha


----------



## badbushido (15. Dezember 2006)

Jim's HT  





[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## derMichi (15. Dezember 2006)

Brauchst du noch nen Sohn?


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Dezember 2006)

geil... die Bremsscheibe! Die Pace! Nur die Hebelgriffweite sieht ein wenig optimistisch aus


----------



## sporty (18. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun-Biker (19. Dezember 2006)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> mein aktuelles Update: Skareb gegen MZ Marathon Race getauscht
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Hi Speedstuff 

... wenn ich das so sehe, hätte ich es dir vielleicht doch nicht verkaufen sollen  

 Aber bin mit meinem Scott super zufrieden  

Warum hast du die Skareb rausgeschissen? War sie doch zu labil? Was wiegt das Teil denn jetzt?

Gruß

Fun-Biker


----------



## Matze. (22. Dezember 2006)

sporty schrieb:


>



Schade, wieder mal ein Beweis, daß Stahlrahmen mit den meisten aktuellen Reifen nicht harmonieren .
Der Rahmen für sich gesehen ist schön.


----------



## daddy yo yo (22. Dezember 2006)

@Speedstuff:  die neue gabel lässt das gesamte rad um einiges hochwertiger und stimmiger wirken. geiles teil!!!


----------



## AngryApe (23. Dezember 2006)

> Schade, wieder mal ein Beweis, daß Stahlrahmen mit den meisten aktuellen Reifen nicht harmonieren



gerade den kontrast find ich richtig geil


----------



## Matze. (25. Dezember 2006)

AngryApe schrieb:


> gerade den kontrast find ich richtig geil



Den schwarzweiß Kontrast , der wäre ja gut, (schwarze Kurbel ist ja auch geil). Aber die Reifen sehen aus wie eine Mischung aus Quad und Traktor, und der Rahmen erinnert etwas an weiße Elektrokabel die dazwischengespannt sind.
Bitte 1,9er Reifen montieren die nicht so ballonmäßig ausschauen und noch einmal posten .


----------



## gurkenfolie (25. Dezember 2006)

Matze. schrieb:


> Bitte 1,9er Reifen montieren die nicht so ballonmäßig ausschauen und noch einmal posten .



man alter: fette schlappen sind doch trendy!!!

was mir an den surlys allgemein nicht so gefällt sind die gabeln, ne gerade gabel würde dem beik besser stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hier nun erste bilder von meinem neuen drössiger  mit aus schließlich bewährten teilen für cc in 2007:

drössiger sl rahmen 21" im JJ-look
manitou R7 clickit
komplett XTR (XT schalthebel)
avid sd 7
tune mig/mag mit dt XR4.1 ceramic
wcs

nichts besonders zwar, aber für nen studenten ganz ok  









... jetzt müssen es nur noch 20°C warm sein und der boden trocken und ich werde es mal fahren  

mfg
Max

P.S.: sattel ist ne notlösung  , bis mein slr von der reklamation zurück kommt!!!


----------



## derMichi (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich mag es nicht wenn die hintere Strebe höher ansetzt als das Oberrohr startet. Am schönsten finde ich es, wenn dies auf gleicher HÖhe ist.
Ansonsten super Schülerbike, vor allem weil ich weiß das du es auch richtig rannimmst.


----------



## sporty (28. Dezember 2006)

Matze, ich fänd es ziemlich bescheiden 1.9er  Reifen in einen Rahmen zu bauen, der für 2.5 " Reifen gebaut ist.
So schlimm ist es doch wohl nicht- und das Surly ist das einzige Rad in dem Fat Albert Reifen in 2.35 überhaupt zugelassen sind


----------



## Olllli (28. Dezember 2006)

sporty schrieb:


> Matze, ich fänd es ziemlich bescheiden 1.9er  Reifen in einen Rahmen zu bauen, der für 2.5 " Reifen gebaut ist.
> So schlimm ist es doch wohl nicht- und das Surly ist das einzige Rad in dem Fat Albert Reifen in 2.35 überhaupt zugelassen sind



So sieht das nämlich aus:











 

Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## sporty (29. Dezember 2006)

Danke Ollli,

Ich wusste das Du hier ein aufmerksamer Leser bist.
Und, auch wenn es sonst nicht Deine Art ist, meine These mit einem Bild aus Deinem Archiv untermauerst.

Könntest Du mir mal Deine Stütze und Vorbau leihen ?


----------



## Olllli (29. Dezember 2006)

sporty schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir mal Deine Stütze und Vorbau leihen ?



Was willst du denn damit ?


Meine Art ist eine freundliche und zuvorkommende. 


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## sporty (29. Dezember 2006)

Ja dranbauen an mein Surly - was soll ich sonst damit machen ?
Schwarz anmalen ?


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab da auch noch etwas weißes an der Wand und es ist nicht die Tapete  :






Der Rahmen war mal ein altes RedBull in mattschwarz. Nun erstrahlt es in RAL 6001 und mit meinen Initialen auf dem Steuerrohr . 











Sehr schön auch in Kombination mit "schwarz"-roter Schierker Feuerstein Flasche im Flaschenhalter 

gud n8 wünscht der Lump


----------



## Olllli (29. Dezember 2006)

sporty schrieb:


> Ja dranbauen an mein Surly - was soll ich sonst damit machen ?
> Schwarz anmalen ?




Der Vorbau ist 140mm lang. Nur für die ganz Harten. 

Die Stützen gibt es immer mal wieder für kleines Geld bei ebay. Ist eine Kalloy Uno.


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## mauntenbeiker (29. Dezember 2006)

---lumpenköter---

...und die tempotaschentuchwandhalterpolsterung farblich passend zum rahmen - great...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymotique (29. Dezember 2006)

*klugscheissmodus an*
ral 6001 hat in diesem thread nichts zu suchen, ral 9001 wäre besser
*klugscheissmodus aus*


----------



## derMichi (2. Januar 2007)

Soeben bestellt:







Zum Kunstwerk wird es wenn es dann da ist.


----------



## futter (7. Januar 2007)

ja jetz will ich dann auch endlich mal mein "kunstwerk" hier hineinstellen:




und hier nochmal von vorn:




so wer kann da jez noch mithalten?


----------



## derMichi (7. Januar 2007)

Sexy sexy, ist das das H1?


----------



## trailblaster (8. Januar 2007)

sehr schöne kontraste an dem rad!
sehr schöner hintergrund!
eine schwarze marta würde das bike noch wertiger machen, aber
das ist natürlich eine sache des geldbeutels!


----------



## Baxx (8. Januar 2007)

futter schrieb:


> so wer kann da jez noch mithalten?



Schön  .


Zu deiner Frage: Siehe meine Gallerie für einen besseren Aufbau  .


----------



## NoizZ (8. Januar 2007)

Ich finde das H1 vom futter wesentlich besser.


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2007)

@futter

Toll, allerdings würde ich die Verlegung des Tachokabels ändern. Vielleicht den Sender auf die andere Seite, dann kannst du die Bremsleitung als Führung nutzen. Wenn du das Kabel um die Leitung wickelst ist es auch nicht mehr zu lang.

Gruß...


----------



## trailblaster (9. Januar 2007)

bei ner scheibe ist das glaube ich kein guter tip...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2007)

Wieso, er muss den Empfänger ja nicht so tief laufen lassen. Ich habe ihn etwa 3cm über der Scheibe sitzen.


----------



## trailblaster (9. Januar 2007)

weil da der abstand dann möglicherweise zu groß wird und 
so ne disc ja durchaus sehr heiß werden kann...

wenns geht dann ist das sicherlich die bessere lösung!


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Januar 2007)

> weil da der abstand dann möglicherweise zu groß wird



Das könnte bei diesem System tasächlich so sein. Man müsste es halt mal versuchen.


----------



## futter (9. Januar 2007)

hej leute!
danke erstmal für die komplimente an mein bike!
@michi: "sexy" trifft es genau! 
@trailblaster: werde mir die marta SL nächstes weihnachten gönnen*freu* dieses mal hats mitm geld nicht mehr gereicht
@baxx: hehe, weißte was, ich kenn dein bike schon! muss sagen, ich hab bevor ich den rahmen gekauft hab im forum nach nem weißen kraftstoff H! rahmen gesucht und da hab ich dein rad gesehn, also sprich dein rad hat mich dazu animiert, dass ich mir den rahmen auch kaufe! ohne dein bike hät ich den rahmen evtll net genommen! aber natürlich muss ich sagen, dass ich mein rad schöner finde, was mir an deinem sehr gut gefällt und was ich auch gern mal machen würde ist, eine farbaspekt zu setzen, wie du mit blau, allerdings sind die teilse von hope, die die ja in allen farben herstellen mir leider zu schwer. schließlich soll das bike schön leicht bleiben! schöne grüße an deinen rahmen!^^ was wiegt das rad gesamt?
@salzbrezel: das hatte ich auch überlegt, aber das klappt net so gut, weil der magnet dann zu weit vom empfänger weg ist, denn die große scheibe brauch ganz schön viel platz und so viel schlechter siehts dadurch nicht aus! Obwohl die optik natürlich das hauptkriterium ist (sogar wichtiger als gewicht )


----------



## Baxx (10. Januar 2007)

futter schrieb:


> aber natürlich muss ich sagen, dass ich mein rad schöner finde, was mir an deinem sehr gut gefällt und was ich auch gern mal machen würde ist, eine farbaspekt zu setzen, wie du mit blau, allerdings sind die teilse von hope, die die ja in allen farben herstellen mir leider zu schwer. schließlich soll das bike schön leicht bleiben! schöne grüße an deinen rahmen!^^ was wiegt das rad gesamt?



Da hast du Recht. Möchte ja auch sein dass dir deins besser gefällt  . Gewicht liegt momentan bei 10,2 kg. An den Laufrädern (Felgen, Speichen) könnte ich noch einiges einsparen, das kommt sicher irgendwann mal... hab leider momentan wenig Zeit dafür  .


----------



## futter (10. Januar 2007)

an baxx: was sind das denn für laufräder und was wiegen die?
was wiegt denn deine marzzochi?
is das gewicht von 10,2kg denn schon mit pedalen, tacho, ....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (11. Januar 2007)

Hier mal mein Hobel

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig wie ihr sehen könnt. Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt,Sattel gegen n Becker oder AX Lightness getausch und die XTR Kurbel muß ner FRM zweifach weichen.

Grüße

Randy


----------



## Pharell (11. Januar 2007)

@ Randy A.

absolut heisser Ofen! Passt!


----------



## trailblaster (11. Januar 2007)

Randy Andy?


----------



## IGGY (12. Januar 2007)

@Randy da hast du aber ein feines Speci. Ab damit in meinen Specialized Sammeldthread.Hier geht es lang!


----------



## Randy Andy (12. Januar 2007)

@ all

Thanks!!!

@ IGGY

Mach ich dann wenn´s fertig ist, versprochen!

Grüße

Andy


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Januar 2007)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Hobel
> 
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig wie ihr sehen könnt. Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt,Sattel gegen n Becker oder AX Lightness getausch und die XTR Kurbel muß ner FRM zweifach weichen.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige den Ausdruck, dass Teil ist AFFENGEIL!!!  

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (12. Januar 2007)

@Randy hübsches bike, sehr sogar

und nur eine frage am rande - was sind das für reifen,die du da fährst?


----------



## futter (12. Januar 2007)

@ randy schickes teil, was du da hast, ich würde aber noch die bunten aufkleber von der felge und der gabel machen!
am besten geht das mit nem föhn!


----------



## Randy Andy (13. Januar 2007)

@ all

Danke, danke, danke! Aber wartet´s ab bis es wirklich fertig ist!!!

@ einhemischer

Hutchinson Python

@ futter

die kleber bleiben! Das SLR ist ja "weiß" reflektierend und das bisschen rot paßt perfekt zu den roten schräubchen!

Grüße


----------



## futter (14. Januar 2007)

ja gut, aber das gelb passt doch mal gar net zu dem weißen rahmen! und außerdem siehts doch ohne viel schlichter und sportlicher aus!
naja gut, auf den barends haste auch mehrere farben und die kannste ja auch ent abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## #easy# (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich wollte auch mal mein Bike für 2007 vorstellen Es fehlen noch ein paar Teile aber im großen und ganzen wird es so werden.




easy


----------



## Randy Andy (15. Januar 2007)

@ easy

Sag mal, hast Du die Crossride ausgespeicht, die Naben eloxieren lassen ( die eine Speiche auch ) und dann wieder zusammengefrickelt? Wahnsinn, was für´n Aufwand. Aber was macht man(n) nicht alles für style?!

Schickes Rad, auch wenn ich nicht so auf Storck stehe. Aber das liegt nicht an den Rädern, eher an Markus.

Randy


----------



## #easy# (15. Januar 2007)

puhhh was wäre das für eine Arbeit und das bei dem Laufradsatz nee. Die Speichen (rot) sind von Mavic eine raus und rote rein war kein Ding. Rot ist nur die Fläche auf der Nabe, wo normalerweise die Bremsscheibe dran kommt wurde Lackiert. War mehr so als Gag wegen meiner Bikekumpels gedacht da 2 von denen die Crossmax fahren (ich hoffe das wird dieses Jahr auch etwas bei mir) und außerdem wollte ich somit testen ob das mit dem Rot so passt.
easy


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

Zwar schon unter den CC-Kunstwerken gepostet, aber da es hier auf jeden Fall hingehört noch einmal...

Mein Bike im aktuellen Outfit- ob ich es "Kunstwerk" nennen darf, dürft ihr entscheiden...







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Mehr Bilder gibts in der aktuellen 2007er Galerie...


----------



## speci-chad (20. Januar 2007)

ich finds immer grauenhaft wenn leute blaue und rote teile verbauen...das is son komischer kontrast...ansonsten aber top...


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

speci-chad schrieb:


> ich finds immer grauenhaft wenn leute blaue und rote teile verbauen...das is son komischer kontrast...ansonsten aber top...



Hab mir schon so oft vorgeholt, die Gabel entweder schwarz-matt oder weiß zu lacken- bring es aber nicht übers Herz. Früher, wie die erste SID rauskam in dem blau, war das wahnsinn und ich wollte unbedingt eine in der Farbe haben... Irgendwann konnt ich mir das finanziell dann mal erfüllen... Daher fällt es mir so schwer sie umzulacken, was sicher ne stimmigere Optik gäbe...


----------



## NoizZ (20. Januar 2007)

Wie wär's, wenn du die Gabel einfach so lässt und die roten Teile gegen Sid-blaue oder schwarze tauscht?


----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

NoizZ schrieb:


> Wie wär's, wenn du die Gabel einfach so lässt und die roten Teile gegen Sid-blaue oder schwarze tauscht?



Wenn du mir die Teile, die bei mir rot sind in Sid-blau zeigen kannst?
Schwarz wär ja langweilig... Ich werd mein Farbkonzept so weiterführen, die Gabel wird irgendwann ne andere Farbe bekommen...


----------



## fatboy (20. Januar 2007)

Weißer Rahmen, blaue Gabel, silberne Kurbel und dann die roten Teilchen incl. der grünen (!!!!!) Schnellspannmutter...

also ich finde das ein wenig zu bunt, aber Geschmäcker sind ja (gottseidank) verschieden. Aber ich finde gar nicht, das die Sid das Problem ist, sondern eben der andere Kram.

Ach ja, unterschiedliche Farben bei Steuersatz/Sattelklemme empfinde ich ebenfalls als no-go 

Aber sonst an sich ein geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (20. Januar 2007)

Die Salsa Schnellspanner begleiten mich schon ewig, seit über 4 Bikes. Waren welche der ersten, noch ohne Schriftzug...

Mein Bike ist halt ein Mix aus Leichtbau, Optik und Herz...

Die Kurbeln werden irgendwann auch noch ersetzt werden, ebenso die Laufräder. Man muss sich ja auch immer noch im für nen Studenten finanziellen Rahmen bewegen


----------



## VaK (20. Januar 2007)

Hab auch was weißes:


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Januar 2007)

VaK schrieb:


> Hab auch was weißes:



Schöne Farbkombi und wirklich gut aufgebautes Bike - einzig schade, dass die Fox nicht Schwarz oder Weiss ist.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (20. Januar 2007)

Finde die Pedalen etwas übertrieben... Lieber Schwarz oder Weiss...
Kurbel noch 'ne schwarze...
Und die Fox schwarz...

Aber das wäre ja reiner Luxus...
Super geniales Bike... Wieviel wiegt es? Der Rahmen ist ja leider ziemlich schwer...



Micha


----------



## fatboy (20. Januar 2007)

@ VaK

Geill,geil,geil!!!!!!!

Schwarze Kurbel, Pedale und feddich. Bin neidisch!


Off topic: Hast Du auch Probleme mit Hubverlust wie einige der Kollegen im Liteville-Fred?


----------



## VaK (20. Januar 2007)

Habe erstmal drangebaut was noch von anderen Rädern hatte.
Andere Pedale kommen auf jeden Fall noch dran.

Zum Druckverlust kann ich noch nichts sagen, hab ich noch nicht lange genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_Bergwerk (20. Januar 2007)

@vak
hi wie schwer issen dein liteville ???
mfg


----------



## mr.impossible (24. Januar 2007)

nicht xc, aber weisser als die meißten....


----------



## Focusbiker90 (25. Januar 2007)

Keinerlei Beanstandung... 

Aber was ist denn mit dem ganz weissen CD? Das hängt doch da wohl nicht nur als Wandschmuck? Weil du da keine Pedalen montiert hast...



Micha


----------



## mr.impossible (25. Januar 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Keinerlei Beanstandung...
> 
> Aber was ist denn mit dem ganz weissen CD? Das hängt doch da wohl nicht nur als Wandschmuck? Weil du da keine Pedalen montiert hast...
> 
> ...



die cd´s müssen sich einen satz record pedale teilen, aber trotzdem hängen/stehen beide vernachlässigt herum und stehen deshalb zum verkauf, das orange war nicht günstig und im moment ineressieren mich die abfahrts varianten des radsports am meissten, rennen gefahren bin ich in allen denkbaren arten schon genug, jetzt ist enduro zeit.

mischa


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Januar 2007)

Zwischenstand auf dem Weg zum weißen Kunstwerk mit roten Akzenten:


----------



## da_dude (25. Januar 2007)

is doch mehr silber als weiß!


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Januar 2007)

sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Januar 2007)

Muß ja nicht jedem gefallen. Hier im Thread finden sich übrigens einige Räder mit zweifarbigen Rahmen und wie es aussieht, hat der Threadstarter auch sowas mit einbezogen.



trailblaster schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Hugo
> wie siehts denn mit halbweissen rädern aus?
> 
> kein thema, ich hatte ja am anfang schon geschrieben, dass ich hier keinen mecker thread haben will. es ist ja sowieso kein bike nur schwarz, rot...


----------



## ufp (25. Januar 2007)

mr.impossible schrieb:


> nicht xc, aber weisser als die meißten....
> Orange Patriot 66
> Cannondale Track


Hi.
Das Orange ist ganz nett. Gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich ist, daß ein Luftdämpfer verbaut ist. Bin Stahldämpfer gewohn  . Und leider sind die Weißtöne zu unterschiedlich (Cremefarbige Fox, schneeweiße Felgen, "normal" weißer Rahmen). Sonst  .

Und zum Cannondale Track. Hab gar nicht gewußt das CD so etwas herstellt (Bahnrad oder?).
Was sind das eigentlich für Laufräder  ?
Auf jeden Fall ein feines Trainingsgerät.

mfg wo-ufp1


----------



## mr.impossible (25. Januar 2007)

sv650-ufp schrieb:


> Hi.
> Das Orange ist ganz nett. Gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich ist, daß ein Luftdämpfer verbaut ist. Bin Stahldämpfer gewohn  . Und leider sind die Weißtöne zu unterschiedlich (Cremefarbige Fox, schneeweiße Felgen, "normal" weißer Rahmen). Sonst  .
> 
> Und zum Cannondale Track. Hab gar nicht gewußt das CD so etwas herstellt (Bahnrad oder?).
> ...




luftdämpfer wollt ich um gewicht zu schinden, mein letztes mtb hatte 5 kilo mehr und mit dem bin ich ganz schön wenig selbst geradelt, deshalb dieses, gibts so auch normal nicht, hab mir das upgrade von toxoholics so schicken lassen.
toxo hat auch die gabel so gut wie möglich passend zum rahmen lackiert , das ist kein fox creme weiss sondern ne 36 talas die normal so metallic blau ist. ja die laufräder sind ein bischen anderschde, ich bin ein bischen farbenblind - also ich finds super!! (endlich hab ich auch mal nen vorteil von der sehschwäche)

von cd gabs immermalwieder auch bahnräder, dieses gabs aber nur in usa, hab isch konkret besorgt, weisst du, der lrs beteht aus surly bahnnaben, dt speichen und eloxierten dp18(aka bauernshamal) mit selbstbau decals, es sollten eigentlich noch phil wood mit zipp 808 folgen, aber das orange kam dazwischen.


m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (26. Januar 2007)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Muß ja nicht jedem gefallen. Hier im Thread finden sich übrigens einige Räder mit zweifarbigen Rahmen und wie es aussieht, hat der Threadstarter auch sowas mit einbezogen.



das geht schon in Ordnung 

bauernshamal: der ist gut!


----------



## Joscha (26. Januar 2007)

@tine

die neue gabel passt gut rein ins rad 

was kommt als nächstes?


----------



## r19andre (27. Januar 2007)

Hi,

auch mal mein Update online stellen.
Denke man kann es als Kunstwerk bezeichnen !?!?!?

Andre


----------



## [email protected]!t (28. Januar 2007)

mal in passender umgebung


----------



## Joscha (29. Januar 2007)

schaut nen bissel so aus als ob der pfahl durch den rahmen geht^^


----------



## jones (29. Januar 2007)

die gabel wirkt ja mal monströs in dem rahmen  

aber sieht im gesamten gut aus


----------



## NoizZ (29. Januar 2007)

jones schrieb:


> aber sieht im gesamten gut aus


Ich find ja mal, der Rahmen geht gar nicht ...

So ein zierlicher Rahmen und dann so eine Couch?


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. Januar 2007)

NoizZ schrieb:


> Ich find ja mal, der Rahmen geht gar nicht ...
> 
> So ein zierlicher Rahmen und dann so eine Couch?



der sattel sieht schei$$e aus, das find ich auch !

..aber er erfüllt seinen zweck.

wenn er mal futsch geht kommt ein slr t1 dran.


----------



## NoizZ (30. Januar 2007)

Hab mir bei bike-components.de einen Selle San Marco SKN für 16 gekauft. Ist ne gute und günstige Alternative zu nem teuren SLR o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yeah (31. Januar 2007)

wenn auch Rennrad ... es ist weiss


----------



## fatboy (2. Februar 2007)

@ noizz

Magst wohl generell keine Stahlrahmen, was? Erst das rote in dem anderen Thread und jetzt das hier... 

Aber geb Dir recht, Sattel geht überhaupt nicht (genau wie bei meinem bike, finde einfach keinen, der zu meinem Hintern past.. )


----------



## Single-Trail (2. Februar 2007)

EmJay schrieb:


> Mein Bike im aktuellen Outfit- ob ich es "Kunstwerk" nennen darf, dürft ihr entscheiden...



also für meinen geschmack is es zu bunt absolutes NoGo...

aber der rahmen is very pretty


----------



## Subraid (3. Februar 2007)

Juhu, es ist endlich fertig!
Ich freu mich ja so  






*Technische Daten:*
Rahmen: Lapierre 513 (X-Control 130)
Schaltung: Rohloff Speedhub
Federgabel: ParaFork Spezial Air Comp
Sattelstütze: Maverick Speedball
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3 (hinten), DT Swiss 210L (vorne)
Bremse: Formula Oro K18
Kurbel: Shimano Hone
Felgen: DT Swiss 5.1


----------



## Focusbiker90 (3. Februar 2007)

Sehr lecker... Bis auf die Gabel :kotz:



Micha


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. Februar 2007)

geiles Bike, endlich mal ein absolutes no standard kunstwerk

solange die gabel von der funktion her zum bike passt finde ich sie geil, da unteranderem indiiduell.
allerdings solltest du sie noch weiß lakieren/pulvern, wie du willst, lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (3. Februar 2007)

Die Gabel ist aber nicht gerade die schönste!


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (3. Februar 2007)

also sorry, aber das sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Mehr so nach "hauptsache anders"


----------



## Hellspawn (4. Februar 2007)

Subraid schrieb:


> Juhu, es ist endlich fertig!
> Ich freu mich ja so
> 
> [Bild]



Das Rad mag wirklich ganz toll funktionieren, aber es sieht leider komplett aus wie Krätze  :kotz:


----------



## Subraid (4. Februar 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> allerdings solltest du sie noch weiß lakieren/pulvern, wie du willst, lassen


Eine weiße Nasslackierung (so wie der Rahmen) ist geplant. 


Merida-cc-17 schrieb:


> also sorry, aber das sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Mehr so nach "hauptsache anders"


Nicht "hauptsache anders" sondern "egal ob anders" war mein Motto.


Hellspawn schrieb:


> Das Rad mag wirklich ganz toll funktionieren, aber es sieht leider komplett aus wie Krätze  :kotz:


Stellvertretend für alle, die sich bei der Gabel Augenkrebs zuziehen  
Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, das die Gabel keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnt und verstehe auch die Einwände dagegen. Mir war aber in erster Linie die Funktion wichtig ("Form follows funktion"). Und nagut, ich geb's zu, doch ein klein wenig "anders als die Masse sein".

Vielleicht gefällts ja trotzdem dem ein oder anderen


----------



## trailblaster (4. Februar 2007)

bis auf die gabelfarbe finde ich das bike klasse
ich sehe den sinn in dem aufbau und den technischen details  
ein kunstwerk polarisiert meistens, also weiter so!
einzig das gewicht würde es für mich disqualifizieren
wie viele kilos sinds den?


----------



## #easy# (5. Februar 2007)

@subraid 

also mir gefällt das Bike   Für Bike's die sich etwas von der Massen abheben habe ich immer etwas übrig las Dir bloß nicht dein Bike madig (schreibt man das so?) machen. Wie bist Du mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze zufrieden und welchen Bereich deckst Du mit dem Bike denn ab. Ich sehe das Bike als "leichter Freerider" liege ich da richtig? Was wiegt den die Kiste? und war der DT-Dämpfer schon von "neuher" in der Gabel? Ich dachte immer die LarsenTT sind mehr etwas für einen Marathon! Sind die Speichen Lackiert worden (hinten)?

gruß
easy


----------



## Subraid (5. Februar 2007)

trailblaster schrieb:


> bis auf die gabelfarbe finde ich das bike klasse
> ich sehe den sinn in dem aufbau und den technischen details
> ein kunstwerk polarisiert meistens, also weiter so!
> einzig das gewicht würde es für mich disqualifizieren
> wie viele kilos sinds den?


Doch mal einer dem's gefällt  
Die Gabelholme möchte ich noch in weiß lackieren lassen. Aber bei dem Wetter wollte ich dann doch lieber erstmal fahren  
Gewicht weiß ich leider noch nicht, möchte es mal beim Händler wiegen lassen.



#easy# schrieb:


> Wie bist Du mit der versenkbaren Sattelstütze zufrieden und welchen Bereich deckst Du mit dem Bike denn ab. Ich sehe das Bike als "leichter Freerider" liege ich da richtig? Was wiegt den die Kiste? und war der DT-Dämpfer schon von "neuher" in der Gabel? Ich dachte immer die LarsenTT sind mehr etwas für einen Marathon! Sind die Speichen Lackiert worden (hinten)?


Und nochmal ne positive Kritik (bald kann ich die mehr an einer Hand abzählen  )
Mit der versenkbaren Stütze bin ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden und möchte sie nicht mehr missen.
Vom Einsatzgebiet würde ich es als "All-Mountain" einordnen (und wurde auch dafür geplant). Freeride wäre für das Bike dann IMHO doch etwas zu hart, mit zu wenig Federweg.
Der DT-Swiss war von anfang an in der Gabel (die 2007er-Modell werden nun damit ausgeliefert, früher waren es German-Answer-Dämpfer).
Ja, die Larsen passen nicht wirklich in den Einsatzbereich und werden noch gegen etwas breiteres ersetzt.
Die hinteren Speichen sind ganz normal silbern (wirken auf den Foto höchstens weiß lackiert).
Gewicht wird, wie gesagt, nachgereicht. Schätze aber mal um die 13,5 - 14 kg.


----------



## #easy# (6. Februar 2007)

kein Problem, was die positive Kritik angeht...............

So damit Du nicht so alleine mit der "wenig positiven Kritik"  leben mußt habe ich mal mein Bike gestern abgelichtet. Es kamen noch so ein paar weiße Sachen dazu   außer der Kette ist es nun erst mal Fertig 2007 soll noch eine Carbon-Kurbel und andere Laufräder dran kommen aber immer eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## general-easy (11. Februar 2007)

joa! mein weißer hobel! endlich mal wieder eins mit normaler gabel! 

spaß bei seite!

is halt ebenso mitm handy gemacht und deswegen net so gepost wie die anderen! 





ach ja wenn noch einer ne weiße speedneedle im angebot hat dann ne kurze pm!

greetz!


----------



## czech (12. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. Februar 2007)

sehr schick
bloß der rahmen gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so gut 
liegt glaube ich an den decals oder so... (farbe/form selbiger)
sonst top


----------



## damonsta (12. Februar 2007)

Schickes Bike, aber das Gewicht, was du mit der Alu-Kassette sparst hängt unnötigerweise am Vorbau! Umgekehrt sicher besser, ansonsten stimmig.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Februar 2007)

Bitte auch eine schwarze Schellen ans Sitzrohr, da muss ein Kontrast hin. Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## #easy# (12. Februar 2007)

Schickes Steppenwolf 

ich hätte da noch etwas für dich............

easy


----------



## czech (12. Februar 2007)

@damonsta: Die Kassette ist keine Alu sondern eine Titankassette von Kocmo! Welche rote Alternative gäbe es denn zum Tune Vorbau?
@carnifex: Das mit der Schelle hab ich mir auch überlegt da aber der Steuersatz rot ist gehört die Schelle normalerweise in der gleichen Farbe
@#easy#: schickes Teil ist aber sicher schwerer als mein Schmolke


----------



## damonsta (12. Februar 2007)

Oh, ok, Sorry  
Vorbau-F99/WCS eloxieren lassen!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. Februar 2007)

czech schrieb:


> @damonsta: Die Kassette ist keine Alu sondern eine Titankassette von Kocmo! Welche rote Alternative gäbe es denn zum Tune Vorbau?
> @carnifex: Das mit der Schelle hab ich mir auch überlegt da aber der Steuersatz rot ist gehört die Schelle normalerweise in der gleichen Farbe
> @#easy#: schickes Teil ist aber sicher schwerer als mein Schmolke



Das hast du Recht, allerdings wär dann auch da ein schwarzer Steuersatz angebracht, sorry, dass ich das nicht erwähnt hatte!


----------



## derjoker (16. Februar 2007)

Das darf dann hier auch nicht fehlen:
 Scott Endorphin Pro Racing World Cup


----------



## r19andre (17. Februar 2007)

Jo,
das war noch nen geiles Teil für die Zeit. Hatte es slebr mal gefahren in schwarz/gelb.

Schick

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (17. Februar 2007)

@der joker geiles Teil  super schöhnes Scott


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Februar 2007)

Das Scott sieht ja wirklich klasse aus. also könnn auch weiße Räder gut aussehen. Ich dachte das geht nur bei den schwarzen!


----------



## Elobla (25. Februar 2007)

wirklich schöne Bikes hier vertreten..
Hab mich nun auch dem Weiß-Trend angeschlossen,
mehr in meiner --> Galerie


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2007)

Elobla schrieb:


> wirklich schöne Bikes hier vertreten..
> Hab mich nun auch dem Weiß-Trend angeschlossen,
> mehr in meiner --> Galerie



Sehr schön  , tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen  .
Was ist denn das für eine Radmarke oder hast du das bei der Firma BJC machen lassen?

Aber die Kurbel paßt überhaupt nicht dazu :kotz: , bitte eine *schwarze*.

mfg sv650-ufp


----------



## Elobla (25. Februar 2007)

nene, alles Custom...
BJ ist mein Spitzname..


----------



## _booze_ (4. März 2007)

so weiß das schon die kamera probleme hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (4. März 2007)

nur eine bremse? oder fixed?


----------



## _booze_ (4. März 2007)

hr-bremse ist momentan nicht verfügbar


----------



## GUARDiAN (4. März 2007)

Weiß ist schon eine tolle Farbe... ;-)


----------



## trailblaster (5. März 2007)

schönes bike, schönes bild!
sehr stimmig aufgebaut!


----------



## Hellspawn (5. März 2007)

ne weiße Gabel, auf der Black steht ist aber auch irgendwie pervers


----------



## kimpel (5. März 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> hr-bremse ist momentan nicht verfügbar


 , oh ja, ich fahrs ja auch so am grossen dünen, aber schon da find icks  grenzwertig


----------



## #easy# (6. März 2007)

So am Sonntag mal getestet und für   befunden 




gruß
easy


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. März 2007)

@GUARDIANtm:
Was für eine Kurbel hast Du denn da am Fatmodul verbaut? Hast Du die pulvern lassen?
Schaut hübsch aus, die Zusammenstellung.


----------



## andi1969 (6. März 2007)

#easy# schrieb:


> So am Sonntag mal getestet und für   befunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr tolles Bike *Vor allem die weißen Griffe * toll toll


----------



## mete (6. März 2007)

Mir gefällt irgendwie die Gabel nach wie vor nicht, die sieht irgendwie aus, wie gegen die Wand gefahren, es gibt doch so viele schöne weiße Gabeln , ansonsten sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GUARDiAN (6. März 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Was für eine Kurbel hast Du denn da am Fatmodul verbaut? Hast Du die pulvern lassen?



Das ist eine Race Face Evolve DH mit Crank Brothers Kettenblättern von einer Cobalt SL, und ja, die hab ich weiß pulvern lassen.


----------



## #easy# (7. März 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Mir gefällt irgendwie die Gabel nach wie vor nicht, die sieht irgendwie aus, wie gegen die Wand gefahren, es gibt doch so viele schöne weiße Gabeln , ansonsten sehr schick!



danke Dir andi1969  

mete
habe ich auch schon gesehen das es weiße Gabeln gibt   Aber das mit der Look hatten wir ja schon, wie Dui auch sagtest der eine findet Sie gut der andere gar nicht, etwas dazwischen gibt es nicht.

gruß
easy


----------



## theofil11 (12. März 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Sehr tolles Bike *Vor allem die weißen Griffe * toll toll



Bei so tollen teuren Superparts kommt vor allem die LX Kurbel ganz schick


----------



## Hupert (12. März 2007)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Bei so tollen teuren Superparts kommt vor allem die LX Kurbel ganz schick



Stimmt! Ne Deore oder Alivio wäre dem Storck eher gerecht geworden...


----------



## #easy# (12. März 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Stimmt! Ne Deore oder Alivio wäre dem Storck eher gerecht geworden...




bleibt ganz ruhig Jungs.......die Kurbel soll gegen eine FSA-Carbon oder die von Storck noch getauscht werden. Immer eins nach dem anderen.

gruß
easy


----------



## Hupert (12. März 2007)

#easy# schrieb:


> bleibt ganz ruhig Jungs.......die Kurbel soll gegen eine FSA-Carbon oder die von Storck noch getauscht werden. Immer eins nach dem anderen.
> 
> gruß
> easy



Ich hab das eigentlich ernst gemeint...


----------



## #easy# (12. März 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Ich hab das eigentlich ernst gemeint...



jajaja ist klar..............


----------



## HB76 (12. März 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> so weiß das schon die kamera probleme hat...



das hat aber gedauert, bis du so fertich wirst mit deinem bock. aber schaut gut aus viel spass damit speci. ohhhhh das ist ja nicht mehr dein name


----------



## Johnny Rico (15. März 2007)

Ist zwar nur von der Stange, aber ich find's hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (19. März 2007)

Hi,

bin gerade dabei mein Zweitrad neu aufzubauen. 
Ist zwar kein CC sondern lediglich ein Poserbike , aber ich
hoffe einigen gefällt´s trotzdem...






Für konstruktive Kritik oder Verbsserungsideeen bin ich durchaus empfänglich


----------



## Der Yeti (19. März 2007)

räusper...
Kritik:
reifen
mörder gabel, wozu soll die passen???größter punkt!!!
pedale mit katzenaugen(jaja sicherheit geht, vor ******* aussehn tuts trotzdem)
Sattelstützenklemme nicht in Farbe des steuersatzes


----------



## rkersten (19. März 2007)

@homopus ... Poserbike, aber nicht mit den Pedalen und der ??? Gabel. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe auch noch zwei unterschiedliche Bremsen. Posen kann man damit denke ich nicht.

... naja wenigstens ist es weiss


----------



## homopus (19. März 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> @homopus ... Poserbike, aber nicht mit den Pedalen und der ??? Gabel. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe auch noch zwei unterschiedliche Bremsen. Posen kann man damit denke ich nicht.
> 
> ... naja wenigstens ist es weiss



wie ich bereits schrieb, ich hab angefangen es neu aufzubauen...
Insofern kommt nächsten Monat natürlich die zweite Hope Mini auch ans HR.
Und was hast gegen die mc-air? kennst die nicht? oder was meinst du?


----------



## FeierFox (19. März 2007)

das canyon sieht schick aus. bau aber mal das sofa ab, das stört irgendwie.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (19. März 2007)

Meins hat zwar nur einen Gang, aber die Farbe stimmt.   






Mehr Bilder in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (19. März 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> das canyon sieht schick aus. bau aber mal das sofa ab, das stört irgendwie.



Dachte, das gehört so bei  nem Panzer  

Vielleicht kommt mal ein Spezi Toupe dran, wie schon an den anderen Rädern. Der mitgelieferte SLK ist mir leider genauso wie sämtliche SLR Derivate zu schmal.


----------



## Johnny Rico (19. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Meins hat zwar nur einen Gang, aber die Farbe stimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr stylisch  

Die weißen Kurbelarme sind mir aber zu viel. Als Kontrast hätt ich eher schwarz genommen. Trotzdem: Schönes individuelles Rad


----------



## Sahnie (20. März 2007)

@floidacroid
Du bist der erste, den ich mit dem Fluid sehe. Wie fährt der sich denn so?


----------



## harald_legner (20. März 2007)

Vielleicht kein wirkliches Kunstwerk, es ist halt Stangenware:



Weitere Informationen gibt's zu dem Rad, wenn man auf das Bild klickt.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (20. März 2007)

Sahnie schrieb:


> @floidacroid
> Du bist der erste, den ich mit dem Fluid sehe. Wie fährt der sich denn so?



Der Fluid fährt sich sehr angenehm. Ich hatte bisher viel mit Sätteln rumprobiert und entweder waren sie mir zu hart (z.B. Standard Flite) oder zu weich (z.B. Flite Max Gel), bzw. zu schmal oder zu breit.
Habe anscheinend endlich was passendes für mich gefunden, obwohl ich erst von dem Design mit den Öffnungen nicht sehr angetan war. Allerdings ist es mir nun zeimlich egal, ob andere den Sattel schön finden oder häßlich, denn ich fahre schließlich das Rad und mir muss der Sattel passen.


----------



## trailblaster (20. März 2007)

das weiße gt ist echt fääät
gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## ufp (20. März 2007)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Ist zwar nur von der Stange, aber ich find's hübsch


Nee, paßt schon, ist ganz nett.
Leider paßt die cremweiße Fox nicht so ganz (nicht dieselbe Rahmenfarbe, eigentlich schade).

Kannst du den Sattel eigentlich ganz reingeben oder nur bis über den Drehpunkt des Umlenkhebels?

mfg ufp


----------



## Johnny Rico (20. März 2007)

@ufp: Der Sattel lässt sich komplett versenken. 

Der Farbunterschied der Gabel fällt nicht so sehr auf, läßt sich aber auch nicht wegdiskutieren.


----------



## #easy# (21. März 2007)

Das Cannyon finde ich echt Klasse  gut mit dem Sattel   aber wenn er zu deinem Hintern passt geht es in Ordnung.

Schade um das Votec   hätte besseres verdient.....wenn Du noch sehr viel umbauen möchtest dann hätte ich noch mal mit einem Bild gewartet und erst nach dem Umbau hier gezeigt.

easy


----------



## ufp (22. März 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Meins hat zwar nur einen Gang, aber die Farbe stimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi.
Schön. Mal was anderes.
Die Schwalbe Big Apple Ballonreifen schauen auch sehr gut aus; bzw. ungewohnt.
Was ist das für ein Sattel?
Der Vorbau ist ja uuuuur laaaange  , 120 cm und von Kore?
Gibts die Dinger überhaupt nocht  
Und die Kurbel finde ich auch zuviel (weiß) des Guten, hätte auch eine schwarze genommen.
Aber am wichtigsten ist es ja ohnehin, daß es *dir* gefällt  .

mfg ufp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (23. März 2007)

homopus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin gerade dabei mein Zweitrad neu aufzubauen.
> Ist zwar kein CC, aber ich
> ...





#easy# schrieb:


> Schade um das Votec   hätte besseres verdient.....wenn Du noch sehr viel umbauen möchtest dann hätte ich noch mal mit einem Bild gewartet und erst nach dem Umbau hier gezeigt.
> 
> easy



Okay über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten. Aber deine und die Kritik einiger anderer hier im CC, zeigt mir zum einen das dies das falsche Unterforum ist und zum anderen ihr nicht wirklich Ahnung vom M6 habt 
Zur noch nicht getauschten zweiten Hope hab ich bereits was gesagt, Kritik an den Reifen okay, möglicherweise auch an der Sattelstützenklemme und vielleicht auch den Shimano-Pedalen einverstanden. aber an der Gabel 
Sorry, aber bei der verbauten "Mördergabel" handelt es sich letztlich um die konsequenten Weiterentwicklung der im Originalzustand ausgelieferten 
Votec GS5 welche sich optisch lediglich durch den Schriftzug unterscheidet...Warum sollte ich diese also tauschen 
Und konstruktive Kritik oder gar Verbesserungsvorschläge? Wo sind sie? 
Bisher habt ihr nur geheult es sähe nicht aus... Aber was soll´s letztlich muss es mir gefallen...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. März 2007)

ufp schrieb:


> Hi.
> Schön. Mal was anderes.
> Die Schwalbe Big Apple Ballonreifen schauen auch sehr gut aus; bzw. ungewohnt.



Fahren sich mit 2 Bar sehr angenehm und bringen etwas Komfort an die bockharte Schüssel zusammen mit dem...



ufp schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Sattel?



...Selle Italia Fluid Sattel. Nach langer Suche endlich ein Sattel der paßt, nicht zu hart oder zu weich und nicht zu schmal oder zu breit. Leider wird der nicht mehr hergestellt und daher muss ich demnächst wohl noch einen kaufen.



ufp schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist ja uuuuur laaaange  , 120 cm und von Kore?
> Gibts die Dinger überhaupt nocht



Der Kore Vorbau ist 130mm lang und die Dinger gibt es für 'nen Appel und 'nen Ei bei Ebay.


----------



## faketreee (23. März 2007)

Hoi, ma ne Frage:

Weiß einer, ob und wo es weiße Sattelstützen gibt? Habe neulich im Fotoalbum mal was gelesen, aber genaueres weiß ich nicht. Soll wohl ne weiße Carbonsattelstütze geben... einer ne Ahnung?


----------



## FeierFox (24. März 2007)

AX-Lightness hatte mal eine. Weiß aber nicht obs die noch gibt. Schmeiß mal die SuFu bei den Leichtbauern an, evtl spuckt die was aus.


----------



## Sahnie (24. März 2007)

faketreee schrieb:


> Hoi, ma ne Frage:
> 
> Weiß einer, ob und wo es weiße Sattelstützen gibt? Habe neulich im Fotoalbum mal was gelesen, aber genaueres weiß ich nicht. Soll wohl ne weiße Carbonsattelstütze geben... einer ne Ahnung?



ITM hat eine white Carbon Serie gehabt. Alu mit Carbon ummantelt. Waren nicht so teuer, aber eben auch sehr schwer. Vorbauten und Sattelstützen waren das.


----------



## trailblaster (24. März 2007)

white carbon ist schrott weil das silberfarben und nicht weiß ist


----------



## rkersten (24. März 2007)

Heute entjungfert ... fährt sich so wie es aussieht  
Spacerturm kommt die nächste Woche runter










*mehr und größere Bilder gibt es hier*

In Planung: Anderer Umwerfer! Ritchey WCS Pedalen und ein DT 240s LRS


----------



## FeierFox (24. März 2007)

Geiles Gerät !!! Wie geht denn das technisch mit ner 2 Fach Kurbel und den Triggern ?
Gewicht?


----------



## rkersten (24. März 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät !!! Wie geht denn das technisch mit ner 2 Fach Kurbel und den Triggern ?
> Gewicht?



Geil ist gar kein Ausdruck  Momentan zickt der dämliche Deore Umwerfer der vorübergehen dran ist noch ... und die letzten beiden Ritzel kann ich nur auf dem großen Blatt fahren, denn auf dem kleinen Blatt hängt die Kette ab und zu an den Steighilfen ... aber das vordere Setup ist ja noch nicht perfekt und mit den Steighilfen gibt sich vielleicht ja auch noch ... hat ja seit heute erst 53km hinter sich.

Zum Gewicht ... leicht, fast zu leicht bei den Orkanböhen ... ich schätze mal irgendwo im 9kg Bereich genaueres bringt die Waage wenn ich mal eine hab zum dranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (25. März 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> AX-Lightness hatte mal eine. Weiß aber nicht obs die noch gibt. Schmeiß mal die SuFu bei den Leichtbauern an, evtl spuckt die was aus.



Yup.
AX-Lightness Sattelstütze Europa an 79g  
Preis: 354,-   
http://www.sub-4.de/1541461.htm

mfg ufp


----------



## abbath (25. März 2007)

chic, das frm. der vorbau ist aber kein ausgesprochenes leichtteil oder?

btw eine ernstgemeinte frage an die kleineren fahrer: konstruktionsbedingt (federgabel) haben so kleine bikes ja meist nur sehr wenig überhöhung. ich nehme mal an, dass ihr aber durch die oberrohrlänge recht gestreckt/sportlich auf dem rad sitzt. ist es da nicht mit relativ großem körpereinsatz (oder nur im wiegetritt) verbunden, das vorderrad an steilen rampen am steigen zu hindern?


----------



## rkersten (25. März 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> chic, das frm. der vorbau ist aber kein ausgesprochenes leichtteil oder?
> 
> btw eine ernstgemeinte frage an die kleineren fahrer: konstruktionsbedingt (federgabel) haben so kleine bikes ja meist nur sehr wenig überhöhung. ich nehme mal an, dass ihr aber durch die oberrohrlänge recht gestreckt/sportlich auf dem rad sitzt. ist es da nicht mit relativ großem körpereinsatz (oder nur im wiegetritt) verbunden, das vorderrad an steilen rampen am steigen zu hindern?



danke! Ein Leichtbauteil ist es glaube ich nicht, aber ich fand winkel, optik und Klemmung nicht schlecht. Und auf einen F99 Ti hatte ich irgendwie kein bock / geld zu zeit. Gibt es denn eigentlich eine schicke Alternative zum F99 ? Ich find den fährt fast jeder der ein paar Gramm sparen will.

Ich bin mit meiner Sitzposition zufrieden, und wie sich das FRM am Berg verhält wird sich heute zeigen ... werd auch gleich los das Wetter ist ja der Hammer!


----------



## trailblaster (26. März 2007)

Das FRM ist sehr schön und stimmig aufgebaut!  
Genau das was ich mir unter einem weißen Racebike vorstelle, 
ganz ähnlich zu meinem.  
Gib uns doch mal eine Auflistung der verbauten Teile.


----------



## #easy# (26. März 2007)

faketreee schrieb:


> Hoi, ma ne Frage:
> 
> Weiß einer, ob und wo es weiße Sattelstützen gibt? Habe neulich im Fotoalbum mal was gelesen, aber genaueres weiß ich nicht. Soll wohl ne weiße Carbonsattelstütze geben... einer ne Ahnung?




heir gibt es auch so etwas http://shopping.radsport-aktiv.de/produktdetails_3-182993-ITM102820.htm
easy


----------



## rkersten (26. März 2007)

So hab eben mal schnell die Auflistung aktualisiert ...
http://www.r-kersten.de/bikeprofil/frm.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olllli (26. März 2007)

Update:







Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## Giant_Team (29. März 2007)

Bin nun auch auf weiß umgestiegen.
Soeben fertig geworden mit dem Aufbau. Später noch ein wenig tunen (Titan u. Aluschrauben). Kassette wird auch noch getauscht, gegen XTR oder Tune Rasselbande.


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2007)

Auch hier passt mein Stück ganz gut rein, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es schwer ist, das Hai zu toppen... Aber Gold hatte ich lange genug, bin jetzt auf rot gekommen...



Gruß


----------



## rkersten (30. März 2007)

@Limit83 ... schick schick ... und weiss/rot sieht immer gut aus  ich weis wo von ich spreche  ... aber das HAI Bike hat auch was, sieht auch sehr sehr schick aus!


----------



## Johnny Rico (31. März 2007)

@limit83: Mir gefällt dein Aufbau sogar besser.   (Das Hai ist aber auch Klasse)


----------



## ufp (31. März 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Bin nun auch auf weiß umgestiegen.
> Soeben fertig geworden mit dem Aufbau. Später noch ein wenig tunen (Titan u. Aluschrauben). Kassette wird auch noch getauscht, gegen XTR oder Tune Rasselbande.


Hi.
Sehr schön, wobei mir das Endorfin vom Limit83 besser gefällt, da cleaner.
Aber die Goldteile, und vor allem *die Kette*   , Porno pur.
Wie wärs eigentlich mit einer güldenen Tune Kurbel?

An beide:
Wieviel wiegen eure ZTR Oplympic Felgen bzw. der ganze Laufradsatz wirklich (Nabe, Felge, Speichen und Nippel)?

@Olllli
Ist das ein Selle Italia Storika Sattel? Ich kannte den nur in schwarz und beige/braun.
Schön ist dein Bike auch, aber es gehört geputzt!

mfg ufp


----------



## Olllli (31. März 2007)

ufp schrieb:


> Hi.
> @Olllli
> Ist das ein Selle Italia Storika Sattel? Ich kannte den nur in schwarz und beige/braun.
> Schön ist dein Bike auch, aber es gehört geputzt!
> ...



Nein, das ein Selle San Marco Regal Sattel. Ist ein Stück aus grauer Vorzeit. Ich fahre ihn an einigen Rädern, da er prima zu meinem Hintern passt.

So mitten im Wald ist es etwas blöd sein Velo zu putzen. So wegen der Umwelt und so. Ich bin aber auch so kein großer Putzer.


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## thomasbln (31. März 2007)

Hier ein sehr limitierter NOX SLT in weiss!





Na???


----------



## abbath (31. März 2007)

wirklich schön geworden.
das neue xt schaltwerk ist für sich genommen aber ziemlich hässlich - na, das kann man immer noch tauschen.


----------



## Captain S (31. März 2007)

@ thomasbln
Schicker Rahmen, meiner wird hoff. endlich auch Mitte nächster Woche ankommen!  Wie gross ist der Rahmen und wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> Heute entjungfert ... fährt sich so wie es aussieht
> Spacerturm kommt die nächste Woche runter
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, marvelous!!!


----------



## FeierFox (1. April 2007)

thomasbln schrieb:


> Na???



Pedale ran !


----------



## Giant_Team (1. April 2007)

ufp schrieb:


> Hi.
> Sehr schön, wobei mir das Endorfin vom Limit83 besser gefällt, da cleaner.
> Aber die Goldteile, und vor allem *die Kette*   , Porno pur.
> Wie wärs eigentlich mit einer güldenen Tune Kurbel?
> ...



Mir gefällt die XTR Kurbel sehr gut und vor allem die Schaltperformance  Deshalb erst mal keine Tune Kurbel.
Ansonsten war der pornomäßig Auftritt mit den ganzen Goldteilen schon so gewollt 
Ach ja, und es fährt sich so wie´s ausschaut  

Mein Teamchef hat den LRS gewogen: 1349g


----------



## _stalker_ (1. April 2007)

thomasbln schrieb:


> Hier ein sehr limitierter NOX SLT in weiss!
> Na???



Aufbau zu langweilig für den Rahmen


----------



## Holiday (6. April 2007)

thomasbln schrieb:


> Hier ein sehr limitierter NOX SLT in weiss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, finde den Rahmen in weiss geil - kannst du mir noch weitere detailaufnahmen machen ??? RAHMEN !!!

ciao
Holiday


----------



## Captain S (6. April 2007)

@ holiday
schau in meinem Fotoalbum...


----------



## Holiday (6. April 2007)

Captain S schrieb:


> @ holiday
> schau in meinem Fotoalbum...


lecker   .....ich habe starkes Interesse an dem Rahmen !
Sagmal, die Schriftzüge sind ja wohl unterm Lack, oder ?  

ciao
Holiday


----------



## Captain S (6. April 2007)

ja, leider. sonst wären sie schon unten!


----------



## damonsta (6. April 2007)

Ich finde sie im Vergleich zu einem schwarzen Nox richtig passend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (7. April 2007)

So, habe mir mal nen neuen Rahmen gegönnt. Ziel war, ein möglichst robustes und funktionales Cross Country Bike auf die Beine zu stellen, was ich ohne viel Pflege oder Aufwand im Training und durch Rennen treten kann. Das Ergebnis gefällt mir ganz gut.



(Der Rahmen wirkt in echt irgendwie noch schöner)


----------



## Don Trailo (7. April 2007)

@FeierFox
in der tat das bike ist understatement pur


----------



## NoizZ (7. April 2007)

Wirklich sehr schick!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. April 2007)

Wow, ein Traum in Weiss 
Und nicht so heftig aufgetakelt, wie so manch anderes...
Wieviel wiegt's?

Und wie hast du Bike so zum stehen bekommen? 



Micha


----------



## abbath (7. April 2007)

super!


----------



## keroson (7. April 2007)

das Orbea ist echt n geiles Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (7. April 2007)

Thänx a lot

@Focusbiker90:
Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht, schätze mal so grob 11kg. LRS und Gabel sind leider nicht super-light.

Unter der linken Kettenstrebe sieht man das Stöckchen


----------



## abbath (7. April 2007)

...dafür ist die Gabel aber schöner als Reba, Fox und Co.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. April 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> @Focusbiker90:
> Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht, schätze mal so grob 11kg. LRS und Gabel sind leider nicht super-light.
> 
> Unter der linken Kettenstrebe sieht man das Stöckchen



Jo hast Recht... Na wenn so ein winziges Stöckchen dein Bike stützt, kanns ja nicht sonderlich schwer sein 
LRS könnteste wirklich noch einiges an Gewicht rausholen... Und von der Optik her, ist die Gabel wirklich besser als andere, nur funktionell leider nicht...



Micha


----------



## rkersten (7. April 2007)

@FeierFox ... sehr schick! Willkommen im Club der Weissen Biker  Was wiegt den der Rahmen einzeln?


----------



## FeierFox (7. April 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Und von der Optik her, ist die Gabel wirklich besser als andere, nur funktionell leider nicht...


Was gibts an der Funktion auszusetzen ? Das Teil federt sahneweich, ist durch die Externe Zugstufe immer schnell angepasst und das beste überhaupt: sie braucht den Lockout den sie nicht hat auch tatsächlich nicht, da sie bei richtigem Setup einfach nicht wippt. Dazu kommt noch ein Wartungsaufwand der gegen 0 geht und ne Performance die sich nach viel mehr Federweg anfühlt. Bis auf das höhere Gewicht von 1700g für mich die optimale Gabel.
Ne Reba wäre noch ne Alternative, aber sämtliche Manitou Schaukelpferde kommen mir erstmal nicht ans Rad.
Wers nicht glaubt ist übrigens herzlich zu einer Probefahrt eingeladen. 

@rkersten: ca. 1650g in 20".


----------



## rkersten (7. April 2007)

@FeierFox ... 1650 für 20" ist inordnung. Noch ein paar Worte zur Gabel ... wenn ich eine Bomber sehe muss ich immer an die Dirt, Dual Kiddys denken und kann mir auch so eine Gabel nicht an einem CC, Marathon Bike vorstellen. Aber ich überzeuge mich gern mal einer kleinen Runde. Vorschlag: Next Weekend "Spielplatz" Schlaubetal. War dort heute 62km unterwegs (1050hm) Nette Anstiege und tricky Wurzeltrails ist alles dabei


----------



## unchained (10. April 2007)

bald vollendet  











jetzt ist es nur noch ne bremsenfrage...

Avid Single Digit SL oder Magura HS33 :help:


----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. April 2007)

AVID ! 


Micha


----------



## Captain S (11. April 2007)

unchained schrieb:


> bald vollendet
> 
> jetzt ist es nur noch ne bremsenfrage...
> 
> Avid Single Digit SL oder Magura HS33 :help:



AVID!


----------



## Mad Maz (11. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (11. April 2007)

@Mad Maz ... ganau an die hab ich auch gedacht  aber irgendwie würd ich doch AVID empfehlen ... richtig eingestellt hat die auch ausreichend Leistung und ist leichter.


----------



## abbath (11. April 2007)

ich hab sd ti und hs33 - die avid ist deutlich besser. nur in punkto pflege ist die magura natürlich 'ne klasse für sich.


----------



## unchained (11. April 2007)

ah jemand aus Bielefeld  

ich hab mich für die Single Digit SL entschieden. Muss sie leider vorerst noch mit meinen "alten" Bremsgriffen fahren. die SL bremsgriffe kommen dann im laufe des Monats... Hoffe mal, dass ich das Paket mit den Restlichen teilen diese woche noch bekomme.


----------



## daddy yo yo (11. April 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> (Der Rahmen wirkt in echt irgendwie noch schöner)


das ist n richtiger leckerbissen (und mir reicht er schon auf dem foto!). die erste verbesserungsmöglichkeit, die mir so einfällt wäre eine marzocchi marathon race von 2005 oder 2006 (die mit den schwarzen tauchrohren; oder waren's standrohre???). 2005 waren graue decals drauf und die gabel hatte ne silberne krone, 2006 waren's schwarze decals mit etwas rot und ne schwarze krone.











und dann, wenn du nach der ewigen sucherei nach einer der beiden gabeln (würde eher zu der 2005er tendieren) wieder etwas kohle übrig hast, dann würde ich noch nach ner weißen race face next lp suchen (s. rechts auf dem bild):


----------



## Captain S (11. April 2007)

Nene, eine schwarze Kurbel macht es perfekt! 
Und einen anderen, schwarzen Flaschenhalter nicht vergessen!


----------



## FeierFox (11. April 2007)

Ja, an ne weiße Marzocchi bzw Gabel im allg. dachte ich auch schon. Mal sehn, kommt vielleicht irgendwann mal, die lebenslange Garantie und die Fahreigenschaften lassen vermuten das ich den Rahmen noch länger habe. 

Schwarze Flaschenhalter probier ich mal wenn die jetztigen verschlissen sind, das geht bei denen RatzFatz


----------



## Captain S (20. April 2007)

Mein neues, heute fertig geworden. Für die Feineinstellungen wie z.B. Hörnchen und Sattelhöhe hats leider zeitlich nicht mehr gereicht...


----------



## chri5 (20. April 2007)

That's a damm nice bike! Wow!


----------



## Holiday (20. April 2007)

übsches nox - was wiegt der esel ? teileliste ? größe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain S (20. April 2007)

Hier ist die Teileliste. Am Ende jeweils das Einzelgewicht. Zusammen sollten es 10,15kg. Schwerer geworden wie gehofft.  


Rahmen	         NOX Eclipse SLT 19â ohne Canti	        1470
Gabel	         Marzocchi Marathon Race	                   1693
Steuersatz      Tune Bubu rot                                       64
Spacer	          USE Carbon 20mm	                      10
Kurbel	          Truvativ Stylo Carbon                  	762
Tretlager	Giga X-Type Stylo	                     122
Schaltwerk	Sram X.0 Medium Cage                	195
Schalthebel	Sram X.0 Trigger + Innenz. o. Schelle	228
Cockpitschelle	Avid Matchmaker                           	30
Umwerfer	Sram X-9	                                166
Kassette	Sram PG-990	                                269
Kette	            KMC X-9 SL Kette silber 9-fach	          225
Bremsen vorne	Avid Juicy 7 2007 160 PM o. Schelle       276
Bremse hinten	Avid Juicy 7 2007 160 + IS-Ad. o. Schelle	335
Bremsscheiben	Avid Juicy 7 2007 160mm                   	217
Schrauben Brems.	Disc + Kolben                       	46
Lenker	Syntace Duraflite 580mm, 9 gr.	                      135
Bar Ends	Smica Ultralight Bar End	                       62
Vorbau	Syntace F99 105mm 6gr.	                                 107
SattelstÃ¼tze	USE Alien Alu 27,2 x 350mm	           190
Ahead-Kappe	Tune GumGum	                                   12
Sattelklemme	Extralite The Clamp 31,8mm	             12
Sattel	            Selle Italia SLR XP	                      159
Griffe	            Ritchey WCS	                                   53
Laufrad	            Ringle Dirty Flea DT 4.1d	                     1719
Schlauch	Schalbe Xxlight 1,5-2,1 frz. V.	            221
Mantel	            Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1	            950
Schnellspanner	Heylight                                             	54
Schaltzug	Avid Flak Jacket 	                        43
Kettenstrebensch.	NC-17 XXL	                        30
Pedale           	Eggbeater SL	                                   270
Flaschenhalter	Tune WassertrÃ¤ger mit Schrauben	  11


----------



## jones (20. April 2007)

ein wirklich sehr schönes nox     
kannst ja noch auf die gabel oder den rahmen jeweils die roten bzw. gelben decals jeweils anpassen - farblich gesehen. dann wär´s perfekt


----------



## bernado1984 (21. April 2007)

Hallo,
das ist mein neu aufgebautes Bike. Neu ist Rahmen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe. Den Rest hab ich vom alten übernommen.


----------



## [email protected]!t (22. April 2007)

so ein sattel verändert den gesamteindruck eines bikes mehr als ich dachte...

aber schon ne krasse sattelüberhöhung, werde mich noch diesen sommer von dem guten stück trennen, dann kommt ein nonius cc, dies mal nicht ihn weiss


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2007)

Frevel!  
So sieht's klasse aus.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (30. April 2007)

Mein Rocky Mountain Hammer von 1993.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theAllan (7. Mai 2007)

Hier mein Poison Zyankali Xn.









PL


----------



## Hellspawn (7. Mai 2007)

oO
sag ma, wie groß bist du? Über 2m?


----------



## theAllan (7. Mai 2007)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> oO
> sag ma, wie groß bist du? Über 2m?


Hehe, ja, 204cm.
Ist ein 58er Rahmen, um evlt. aufkommenden Fragen zuvor zu kommen. 

Woran hast du das mit der Größe festmachen können? Spacer am Lenker?

PL


----------



## jonker (7. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte mal gelesen das nur 4 Spacer erlaubt sind wieviel hast du verbaut?
Ich fahre selber einen größeren Rahmen und ich finde man sieht es an dem Gesamtbild des Bikes.Für mich sehen kleine Rahmen schöner aus aber was will man machen.
Mfg


----------



## theAllan (7. Mai 2007)

jonker schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal gelesen das nur 4 Spacer erlaubt sind wieviel hast du verbaut?
> Ich fahre selber einen größeren Rahmen und ich finde man sieht es an dem Gesamtbild des Bikes.Für mich sehen kleine Rahmen schöner aus aber was will man machen.
> Mfg


Hab 5 Spacer à 10mm dran. Mir gefällt mein Bike in der Größe ganz gut.  Kleine sagen mir nicht so zu, aber eigentlich ist es mir egal, die Räder sind ja zum fahren da.

PL


----------



## Mad Maz (7. Mai 2007)

Geklaut bei Harald Philipp (also das Bild, nicht das Bike  ):


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Mai 2007)

Wow... 



Micha


----------



## trailblaster (7. Mai 2007)

fääät!!! was wiegt den das liteville?


----------



## Mad Maz (7. Mai 2007)

trailblaster schrieb:


> fääät!!! was wiegt den das liteville?



Keine Ahnung. Am besten hier mal fragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131943&page=368


----------



## Devilbiker07 (8. Mai 2007)

Hier mein Santa Cruz V-10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plueschbox (17. Mai 2007)

Es ist endlich "fertig"!


----------



## keroson (17. Mai 2007)

richtig geile cc(!!!!!) Bike....


----------



## orchknurz (17. Mai 2007)

nicht schlecht, aber etwas tuning kommt noch


----------



## #easy# (23. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte da auch noch eins, ok nicht ganz sauber, aber wird eben auch benutzt.


----------



## LeichteGranate (23. Mai 2007)

Nicht schön, aber selten. Das kann ein Kunstwerk auch ausmachen. Aber warum hast du nicht mehr den schönen Speedneedle drauf?


----------



## #easy# (23. Mai 2007)

Jeder hat eben einen anderen Geschmack .........und das ist gut so Ich finde es klasse und das fahren ist auch erste Sahne. Den Sattel mußte ich wechseln da dieser nicht für längere Touren zu meinem Arsch passt und ich möchte beim 24h-Rennen (2er Team) auch am Ende noch sitzen können.

thomas


----------



## LeichteGranate (23. Mai 2007)

Ist der Speedneedle noch zu haben oder hast du ihm schon verkauft/verbaut?


----------



## #easy# (23. Mai 2007)

ist weg.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. Mai 2007)

Nicht so richtig reinweiß und auch nicht der aktuellste Stand:









Dafür jetzt mit Conti Speedking, einer Gewichtskur für die Sattelstütze, Carbon Ti Schnellspannern und Hope Floating Scheiben endlich unter 10kg. Nämlich bei 9,94kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (24. Mai 2007)

sehr sehr schön das rotwild!
mach halt ein paar neue bilder...


----------



## rkersten (24. Mai 2007)

@Der böse Wolf 
1. was wiegt der LRS?
2. was kostet der LRS?
3. wie bist du mit dem LRS zufrieden
4. wo hast du ihn her?

THX


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Wochenende ein paar schöne neue Bilder zu machen.

@rkersten

1) Der LRS wiegt knappe 1300g ohne Felgenband
2) Liste 900,- man kommt aber schonmal 10% günstiger dran
3) Bin bisher zufrieden. mir ist eine Speiche gebrochen. Allerdings hatte ich vorher einen Kettenklemmer, da kann ich also nicht sagen, ob ich's kaputt gemacht habe ,oder der LRS nicht in Ordnung war. Die Felge ist leider nur gesteckt und hat knacksende Geräusche von sich gegeben. Das hat mein Händler aber wieder auf die Reihe bekommen. Von der Stabilität her ist er echt gut. Muß mich nicht einschränken, worauf ich bei jedem Teil geachtet habe.
4) Gute Frage, das war beim Basti von irgend nem Laden hier im Forum.


----------



## California81 (26. Mai 2007)

Ist zwar kein richtiges CC-Bike mehr und reinweiß ist es auch nicht, aber ich wollte es euch trotzdem mal zeigen.
Habe das Bike gerade für meinen Bruder zusammengebaut. Leider konnte er noch nicht probefahren, so dass der Gabelschaft noch gekürzt werden muss und der Vorbau wird wohl auch noch gewechselt.
Was haltet ihr davon:


----------



## kettenknecht (26. Mai 2007)

nur der steile vorbau gefällt mir jetzt nicht so gut ansonsten sehr schön


----------



## rkersten (4. Juni 2007)

So jetzt mit gekürztem Schaft, leichten Conti Schläuchen und Mountain KING Bereifung. Sollte nun unter 10kg liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (4. Juni 2007)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein richtiges CC-Bike mehr und reinweiß ist es auch nicht, aber ich wollte es euch trotzdem mal zeigen.
> Habe das Bike gerade für meinen Bruder zusammengebaut. Leider konnte er noch nicht probefahren, so dass der Gabelschaft noch gekürzt werden muss und der Vorbau wird wohl auch noch gewechselt.
> Was haltet ihr davon:



... so wie es auschaut ist das Rad zu groß für ihn und mit dem Lenker, Vorbau sieht es aus wie ein Baumarktrad, poste es noch einmal wenn ihr mit dem Setup fertig seit.


----------



## IGGY (5. Juni 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> So jetzt mit gekürztem Schaft, leichten Conti Schläuchen und Mountain KING Bereifung. Sollte nun unter 10kg liegen.



Du hast den Mountain King am Samstag in Willingen montieren lassen oder? Ich stand in der Reihe hinter dir. Ich war mir aber nicht sicher ob du es bist! Sieht toll aus dein Rad


----------



## rkersten (5. Juni 2007)

Ja vorgestern noch in Willingen und heute schon wieder in anonym im Web unterwegs  Ja ich glaub ich erinnere mich, du hastest ein intensives Gespräch mit dem Contimenschen  den wir dann auch überzeugen konnten das bei uns vorne mit der Vergabe begonnen wird . Dann hast du sicher die 55 bekommen.
Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Reifen? Ich pers. finde das er sich auf Schotter sehr schwammig fährt und in den Kurven hatte ich auch ein ungutes Gefühl, aber ich werd ihn gleich mal auf meiner Abendrunde testen dann kann ich am besten beurteilen ob er besser oder schlechter als der Nobby Nic ist. Leichter ist er ja schonmal. Schick find ich auch die Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch (beschädigt bei mir nicht die Sattelstütze)


----------



## IGGY (6. Juni 2007)

Also ich hatte die Nummer 67! Ich stand somit hinter dir 
Ich finde den Reifen ok. Wir sind Gestern nochmal die Hausrunde als Temporunde gefahren. Mir gibt er ein gutes Gefühl. Einzig das abrollen auf Asphalt finde ich  nicht so gut! Ich fahre den Reifen nun aber mit Latexschläuchen. Ich vertraue den Light nicht! Ich bin auch eher einer der mit weniger Luftdruck fährt. Sonst fallen mir alle Blomben raus


----------



## xbishopx (7. Juni 2007)




----------



## VaK (10. Juni 2007)

Hier meine zwei beiden:


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (11. Juni 2007)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung, denn noch bin ich auf der dunklen Seite der Macht! 
Ich überlege nämlich gerade, ob ich mir nicht diesen Rahmen gönne und ihn mit meiner über alles geliebten schwarze Fatty und schwarzen Parts bestücke.





Ich habe den Rahmen gesehen und dachte nur woah, der ist geil. Nur habe ich Angst, dass man sich schnell satt sieht. Daher würden mich mal ein paar Meinungen von euch interessieren. Auch ob ihr meint, das er mit der schwarzen Fatty gut aussehen würde.


----------



## Captain S (12. Juni 2007)

sieht bestimmt gut aus!

warum sollte man sich an weiss schneller satt sehen als an schwarz oder rot?
Ich war anfangs bei der auswahl meines rahmens ebenfalls skeptisch, bereue es heute aber keinen augenblick. außer das weiss so schnell dreckig aussieht!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. Juni 2007)

würde mla behaupten, dass die nach hinten abfallende sättel die man hier alsmal sieht, einzeichen für eine zu aufrachte sitzposition und damit nicht cc.

somit in die unterforen wo sie hingehören


----------



## Lateralus (12. Juni 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung, denn noch bin ich auf der dunklen Seite der Macht!
> Ich überlege nämlich gerade, ob ich mir nicht diesen Rahmen gönne und ihn mit meiner über alles geliebten schwarze Fatty und schwarzen Parts bestücke.
> 
> 
> ...



Wieviel wiegt er? Was kostet er? Wo gibts ihn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. Juni 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt er? Was kostet er? Wo gibts ihn?



Der Rahmen soll etwa 1400 g wiegen in Größe L. Kosten soll er 999,-  inklusive einer Fatty (im CD Tauschprogramm 799,-) und jeder Cannondale Händler sollte ihn besorgen können.
Ich werde heute mal mit meinem Händler verhandlen und schauen, was so möglich ist, vorallem da ich die Fatty nicht brauche.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (12. Juni 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll etwa 1400 g wiegen in Größe L. Kosten soll er 999,-  inklusive einer Fatty (im CD Tauschprogramm 799,-) und jeder Cannondale Händler sollte ihn besorgen können.
> Ich werde heute mal mit meinem Händler verhandlen und schauen, was so möglich ist, vorallem da ich die Fatty nicht brauche.



Also hier eine kurze Korrektur der Daten. Habe jetzt endlich jemanden gefunden, der den Rahmen mal gewogen hat. Der Rahmen wiegt in L inklusive Steuersatz 1450 g. Kostet einzeln 999,- allerdings ohne Gabel. Hatte mich auch schon etwas verwundert. Dann ist der Rahmen auch leider nicht weiß, wie abgebildet, sondern silbern. Schade!


----------



## Carbonator (13. Juni 2007)

M.E.C.Hammer schrieb:


> ... . Dann ist der Rahmen auch leider nicht weiß, wie abgebildet, sondern silbern. Schade!




Schade. Wäre er weiss gewesen, wärs n schicker Rahmen.


----------



## Felixxx (22. Juni 2007)

Mein Neues  ob "Kunstwerk" überlasse ich eurem Feedback  





Teileliste:
- Fun Works Team Zero 5 19" (noch bereit weiter zu lesen oder schon rausgeflogen?)
- Marzocchi MX Pro Race 85mm 2006
- Ritchey WCS Rteuersatz semi integriert
- Race Face Deus XC Vorbau 110mm und XC Riser 35mm
- Ritchey WCS True Grips
- Radius V-Brakes mit XTR Bremskabelsatz und XT Cartridge Bremsschuhen
- XT 4-Kant Kurbel mit TA Specialites 44Z und XT Innenlager
- Shimano PD-M 520 Clickies
- XTR Kette
- Shimano Alfine Kettenspanner
- NG Sports Singlespeed-Kit 19Z
- XT/Sapim CX Ray/Mavic XC 717 mit DT Swiss Schnellspanner
- Conti Speed King falt 2.1 mit Eclipse Kit
- Truvativ XR Sattelstütze 31.6mm mit Billigklemme
- Selle Italia SLR
- Sigma BC 1106 DTS
- Minoura Dura Cage Flaschenhalter

10,05kg - mit dem nächsten Reifensatz unter 10kg  

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## zymotique (23. Juni 2007)

endlich fertig:



leitungen werden noch gekürzt, wenn die 90°-abgänge da sind. 
scheibe hinten wird noch von magura auf hope getauscht.


----------



## ufp (23. Juni 2007)

zymotique schrieb:


> endlich fertig:VOITL


 
Sehr schön!
Vor allem ein relativ dezentes Firmenlogo!
Das ich das nochmal erlebe, keine acht Firmenpickerl auf jedem Rohr  

@Felixxx
Auch sehr schön, aber, die silberne XT Kurbel ist ein Witz, wie die Faust auf's Auge!
Und als kleiner Tipp, nachdem das Rad so schön weiß und ohne Firmenaufkleber ist, würde sich die Gabel auch ohne selbige schön dazu gesellen  !

mfg ufp


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Juni 2007)

zymotique schrieb:


> endlich fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





   Ne richtig geile Kiste, da würd ich so manches Weib dafür stehen lassen   

Gruß
Stolli


----------



## löösns (24. Juni 2007)

bin heute auch noch mit dem aufbau meines bikes fertig geworden. hab interesseshalber mal kraftstoff H1 gegooglet, da kam ich hierher...  übrigens: die griffe sind auch weiss, nur nicht, dass ich hier wegen der schwarzen gabel geächtet werde...


----------



## Andy995 (25. Juni 2007)

Mein F1000 SL, Bj. 2006:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sophio-XTR (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

mal mein Bike...


----------



## keroson (1. Juli 2007)

wenn ich mir so die letzten 3-4 geposteten bikes ansehe, und dann das von Sophio-*XTR* dann kommst mir doch schon wieder hoch...
[Ironiemodus] naja immerhin n xtr Schaltwerk dran...[/Ironiemodus]


----------



## rkersten (1. Juli 2007)

@Sophio-XTR ... wieso hast du an dem Rad ein XTR Schaltwerk verbaut? - lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Und über einen neuen Rahmen würde ich mich auch mal gedanken machen ... der da ist definitiv zu groß für dich.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2007)

@ rkarsten

Ist doch bloß ein "Blenderschaltwerk" zur Wertsteigerung und Verarschung des Kunden 


Micha


----------



## Wald-Schrat (1. Juli 2007)

Sophio-XTR hat n Ständer


----------



## unchained (1. Juli 2007)

immerhin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (1. Juli 2007)

Wald-Schrat schrieb:


> Sophio-XTR hat n Ständer



süß


----------



## Der Yeti (1. Juli 2007)

aber net wegen seinem bike


----------



## unchained (1. Juli 2007)

seines bikes


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (1. Juli 2007)

zur Sattelhöhe: laut Profil fährt er ja auch DH! 

Nur gut, dass wir hier nicht im Cross-Country Racing Forum sind...


----------



## Plueschbox (6. Juli 2007)

Habe die Gabel umlackiert.



Shot at 2007-07-06



Shot at 2007-07-06


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (6. Juli 2007)

Zu viel weiß in meinen Augen...


----------



## FeierFox (6. Juli 2007)

zuwenig CrossCountry um es hier zu posten


----------



## jigsor (6. Juli 2007)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> würde mla behaupten, dass die nach hinten abfallende sättel die man hier alsmal sieht, einzeichen für eine zu aufrachte sitzposition und damit nicht cc.
> 
> somit in die unterforen wo sie hingehören



ähm...
soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, sind eure cc winkel viel steiler 
ich denke es liegt am vorbau, nicht am sitzwinkel.

gruß


----------



## EmJay (31. Juli 2007)

So- hier mal das Update meines Speed II.

Habe es zwar schon im allgemeinen Kunstwerke-Thread gepostet, aber ich denke, hier gehört es definitiv auch rein.

Dass ich es vor den Bildern nicht geputzt habe, bitte ich zu entschuldigen


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2007)

INTENSE Spider29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (31. Juli 2007)

Hier meines...Ob's nun ein Kunstwerk ist, sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber es erfüllt hervorragend seinen Zweck und war für mich als Student bezahlbar. Neue Pedale folgen bald. Die eine Bremsleitung muss auch noch mal gekürzt werden.


----------



## robbitobbi (6. August 2007)

Hallo,
dann gebe ich mal mein Tomac zur Begutachtung:




Hoffe mal das es Kunstwerk genug für euch ist


----------



## IGGY (6. August 2007)

Sehr sehr schick 
Mir gefällt nur der Flaschenhalter nicht, und die lange Bremsleitung der Vorderradbremse!


----------



## andi1969 (7. August 2007)

IGGY schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick
> Mir gefällt nur der Flaschenhalter nicht, und die lange Bremsleitung der Vorderradbremse!




Schönes Bike  aber Flaschenhalter in weiß oder schwarz kommt besser( da muss ich IGGY recht geben)


----------



## robbitobbi (7. August 2007)

Danke Danke
Flaschenhalter in weiss mit roten Aluschrauben wäre ne Alternative, ok.
Mag mich aber nur ungern vom Ringle trennen, hab ihn schon seit ca. 10 Jahren. 
Bremsleitung vorne seh ich jetzt auch, das sie zu lang ist.Nächste Woche dann gekürzt.
Was ich noch gerne hätte, wäre ne weisse R7 oder Reba, ich glaub dann bin ich "zufieden".
Aber meine Frau zu überzeugen, das ich eine neue Federgabel brauche, wird wohl schwierig


----------



## mete (7. August 2007)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> Danke Danke
> Flaschenhalter in weiss mit roten Aluschrauben wäre ne Alternative, ok.
> Mag mich aber nur ungern vom Ringle trennen, hab ihn schon seit ca. 10 Jahren.
> Bremsleitung vorne seh ich jetzt auch, das sie zu lang ist.Nächste Woche dann gekürzt.
> ...



Ich find', dass ein roter FH auch gut passt, lackier die Gabel doch einfach selbst, Anleitungen gibt es en masse hier im Forum, um die decals wäre es bei der R7 sowieso nicht schade, meine ich .


----------



## damonsta (7. August 2007)

So sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2007)

Was den Flaschenhalter und die Bremsleitung angeht, stimme ich zu.
Die Gabel hingegen finde ich stimmig. So wirkt das Rad ausgewogen. Eine weiße Gabel hingegen könnte schon fast zuviel sein.
So wie es ist, gefällt es mir sehr gut.

Falls Deine Frau hier mitliest und Du partout eine andere Gabel möchtest, schreib mir ne PM. Dann revidiere ich das zuletzt gesagte umgehend.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. August 2007)

@emjay, hättest dich fü rot oder gold entscheiden sollen.
was wiegt den der speedneedle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boondog (8. August 2007)

Hier meinz






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## IGGY (8. August 2007)

Schick. Nur den Sattel würde ich gegen einen schwarzen tauschen, und den Zug vom Lockout kürzen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2007)

Ist bei der Skareb leider nicht so einfach. Falls Du wider Erwarten eine Anleitung hast, wäre ich auch sehr interessiert.


----------



## Boondog (9. August 2007)

ich hab seit anfang diesen Jahres den Lockout von ner R7 drin.
Der funktioniert im Gegesatz zum Original viel besser und ist auch noch leichter zu bedienen.!!! 

und mit dem neuen Hebel dürfte das Kürzen auch kein problem darstellen.

Gruß Rafael


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. August 2007)

Was hast Du dann alles getauscht? Die ganze Kartusche rechts?


----------



## Boondog (10. August 2007)

Ne nur den Hebel.
Der Alte ist kaputt gegangen, und der wurde mir dann auf Garantie getauscht.

Gruß Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (11. August 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> INTENSE Spider29



Hey ein Neunundzwanziger  mit Fully  .
Wie bist denn zufrieden? Dürftest wohl eine Vorliebe für 29er haben  .
Bei Gelegenheit könntest du mal deine Fotogallery updaten, mit dem Intense und dem Kish 29 (konnte nichteinmal Fotos im Netz finden  ; Edit: In der 29er Galerie hab ichs dann doch gefunden. Titan auch noch   ).

Hast auch noch die Gewichtsdaten und Dämpferfederweg?



robbitobbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dann gebe ich mal mein Tomac zur Begutachtung:
> 
> 
> ...


 Und vor allem auch selten.
Der Flaschenhalter: Na sind die den alle blind  .
*Rote* Anbauteile (Nabe, Kettenblattschrauben, Steuersatz etc.), da ist es doch aufgelegt, daß ein *roter* Flaschenhalter dort hingehört  .
Die Gabelfarbe ist finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Paßt gut zur schwarzen Sattelstütze und Vorbau!
Obwohl, mit den schwarzen Tauchrohren würde sich eine weiße Untersektion der Gabel wohl auch sehr schön  machen!

mfg ufp


----------



## Jaypeare (11. August 2007)

So, mein neuer Hobel ist endlich fertig. 

Ob es ein Kunstwerk ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist zumindest weiß und recht selten.


----------



## GlanDas (11. August 2007)

Das blau ist space'ig 
Find ich gut, klasse Rad

(vielleicht den roten knopf für die Zugstufe(?) am Gabelholm in blau)


----------



## Hellspawn (11. August 2007)

seeeehr geil. Hätte mir auch fast mal ein weisses Bike mit blauen Teilen aufgebaut. Verdammt, hätt ich's nur gemacht

Edit findet: eine schwarze Kurbel mit blauen Kettenblattschrauben tut not!


----------



## Jaypeare (11. August 2007)

Danke 

Seltsam dass noch niemand über die ungekürzten Bremslassos (werden noch gekürzt) und die Griffe (stehen nicht zur Diskussion) gemeckert hat 

Blaue Kettenblattschrauben und Rebound-Knopf in blau find ich gut, kommt vielleicht irgendwann mal. Was die schwarze Kurbel angeht... hmmm. Weiß nicht so recht. Eigentlich gefällt mir das so. Obwohl die Evolve in schwarz natürlich auch lecker aussieht. 

Aber Änderungen dieser Größenordnung wirds so schnell nicht geben, da steckt jetzt erst mal genug Zeit und Geld drin. Jetzt ist (endlich) fahren angesagt.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. August 2007)

Echt gelungenes bike!  Wobei ich finde, dass schwarze parts zu weiß besser passen als silberne. Aber das ist ja jedem sein Geschmack  

Musstest du die Nokons eigentlich auf ganzer Länge mit den Außenhüllen verlegen aufgrund des Rahmens oder haste das das einfach nur aus optischen Gründen gemacht?

Ach und wo haste die blauen Spacer unterm Vorbau her?


----------



## John Rico (12. August 2007)

@Jaypeare:

Sehr schickes Bike!
Die genannte schwarze Kurbel oder zumindest blaue Kettenblattschrauben würde ich auch besser finden, ist aber wie gesagt Geschmackssache.
Klasse würden bei dir auch die Eggbeater SL passen, die mit der blauen Feder!

Aber mal ne Frage zu deinen Laufrädern:
Wie ich sehe fährst du die DS23 von Syncros, auf die ich auch schon länger scharf bin.
Ist das der System-LRS von Syncros oder was selber zusammengestelltes?
Was macht die Felge für einen Eindruck (Verarbeitung) und wie fährt sie sich?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jaypeare (12. August 2007)

@Goldene Zitrone: 
Die Zugverlegung musste ich wegen des Rahmens so machen. Der hat für den hinteren Schaltzug keine Zuganschläge. Ich hatte zunächst versucht, mit Nokon-Endstücken und den Kabelbindern an den Zugführungen Anschläge zu basteln, aber das funktionierte suboptimal . Hat mich ne Menge Nerven gekostet. Dass es gut aussieht, ist ein willkommener Nebeneffekt.

Die blauen Spacer sind - wie alle blauen Teile außer den Nokons - von Hope.

@John Rico:
Der LRS ist selbst zusammengestellt, mit Hope Pro2 Naben und Sapim Race Speichen. Die Verarbeitung der Felgen ist so lala. Stellenweise ist die Bepulverung schlampig ausgeführt (zum Glück dort, wo man es nicht sieht) und einige Speichenlöcher waren nicht sauber entgratet. Dafür ist der Felgenstoß sehr sauber verschweißt, kaum zu sehen. Vom Fahren her fühlen sie sich bisher gut an, sind jedenfalls nicht weich oder sowas.

Falls du vorhast, sie dir zu holen, viel Erfolg. Ich hab fast 4 Monate auf meine gewartet .


----------



## John Rico (12. August 2007)

Das mit den Hope-Naben hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber zu spät.

Das klingt ja nicht ganz so überzeugend, aber Syncros hat wohl leider wirklich nicht mehr die super Qualität.
Sind aber (außer DT im Systembereich) so ziemlich die einzigen, die weiße Parts anbieten.

Wo hast du die Felgen denn besorgt? Ich weiß, dass Wiener Bike Parts die in Deutschland vertreibt.
Laut deren Homepage sind die auch lieferbar, waren sie zumindest, als ich das letzte Mal geguckt habe.
Und glücklicherweise arbeite ich nebenher in nem Bikeladen ...


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2007)

guter aufbau  Jaypeare
werde nächste woche mein ventana > weiss /rot aufbauen, auch mit vielen hope parts 
ich pers. finde silber weiss edler 
als schwarz/weiss( sieht man zuviel!)
 darum mein vorschlag
 stütze in silber  
und schwinge in weiss oder blau
........doch, du hast recht: steb by steb
 werde mein rad auch mal zusammenbauen und im winter kann man kleinteile eloxieren lassen
 denn jetzt ist saison >fahrt leute fahrt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (12. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nicht ganz so überzeugend, aber Syncros hat wohl leider wirklich nicht mehr die super Qualität.
> Sind aber (außer DT im Systembereich) so ziemlich die einzigen, die weiße Parts anbieten.



Naja, das sind Kleinigkeiten. Ärgerlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Felgen sooo billig auch nicht sind, aber wenn sie halten und sich bewähren kann ich damit leben. Stimmt schon, groß ist die Auswahl sonst nicht im <450 Gramm Bereich. Hat Syncros überhaupt noch was mit der "Kultfirma" zu tun, oder ist das nur noch der Markenname? Waren die nicht pleite?



John Rico schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Felgen denn besorgt? Ich weiß, dass Wiener Bike Parts die in Deutschland vertreibt.
> Laut deren Homepage sind die auch lieferbar, waren sie zumindest, als ich das letzte Mal geguckt habe.
> Und glücklicherweise arbeite ich nebenher in nem Bikeladen ...



Hab meine (bzw. den kompletten LRS) von blanck-sports.de, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen würde ich den Laden eher nicht weiter empfehlen.

@Don Trailo:
Auf dein El Saltamontes bin ich gespannt. Ist ein wunderschöner Rahmen. Hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, aber er hätte mein Budget dann doch etwas gesprengt. Weiß-rot hatte ich auch überlegt (als Exil-Franke ), aber das Rahmendekor des Trenga ist teilweise blau (sieht man auf dem Bild schlecht), und dann passt das so besser.


----------



## RealNBK (12. August 2007)

Syncros ist tot.... Das hat rein garnichts mehr mit den alten teilen zu tun, die wirklich noch hochwertig, stabil und edel waren. Ist so wie wenn bill gates Tune kauft und nunoch blechdosen herstellt...


----------



## John Rico (12. August 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hab meine (bzw. den kompletten LRS) von blanck-sports.de, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen würde ich den Laden eher nicht weiter empfehlen.



Komisch, dass die Seite scheinbar nicht mehr existiert.
Hat da etwa jemand pleite gemacht?

Auf jeden Fall wird mein Traum-LRS ähnlich aussehen!
Die Hope Pro II, allerdings in rot, dann vorne Revos, hinten Revos/Comp Speichen, roten Nippeln und besagter DS23 in weiß!  

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Kleingeld, schei$$ Studentenleben...


----------



## Jaypeare (13. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die Seite scheinbar nicht mehr existiert.
> Hat da etwa jemand pleite gemacht?



Nö, die sah schon immer so aus. Das lief alles über Mail und Telefon. Hatte mich schon stutzig gemacht, aber der Laden wurde mir von mehreren Nutzern hier im Forum empfohlen. Die Preise waren auch spitze...

Naja, Schwamm drüber. Am Ende hat es dann ja doch geklappt.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2007)

..........so nach tausenden von kilometern , musste mein geliebtes el salti in die schönheitsklinik( obwohl ventana`s pulverbeschichtung super ist)
 und da ich die neue 08er  fox F120 RLC  nun fahre lag es in der hand den hauptrahmen weiss zu pulvern  
 was nun noch fehlt ist ein weisser sattel ,schalträdchen diverse schrauben und züge und ev noch ein shadow-xtr schaltwerk
 vorneweg: silber/weiss empfinde ich viel edler als das langweilige schwarz/weiss
ist ja ein  ventana und nicht ein canyon oder radon  
 happy trails  ich muss nun die gabel testen......


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> vorneweg: silber/weiss entfinde ich viel edler als das langweile schwarz/weiss
> ist ja ein  ventana und nicht ein canyon oder radon



Naja das sehe ich generell anders. Aber kommt immer auch auf das jeweilige bike an und wie konsequent man die Farben umsetzt. Ein bisschen Silber am bike lässt sich ja sowieso nicht vermeiden (Umwerfer z.B), aber so ein grober Mix aus silbernen UND schwarzen Teilen an einem weißen Rahmen finde ich langweilig und unharmonisch. Wenn schon denn schon.
An meinem weißen Voitl könnte ich mir keine silbernen Parts vorstellen, dem Ventana steht es aber recht gut!


----------



## Jaypeare (15. August 2007)

Sehr schön geworden, klasse!

Ist der Vorbau auch weiß oder sieht das nur auf den Bildern so aus? Falls ja, was für einer ist es?

Ist die Fox wirklich reinweiß? Ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, dass die eher cremeweiß sind und deshalb nirgends so richtig dazu passen. Hier passts aber prima.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schön geworden, klasse!
> 
> Ist der Vorbau auch weiß oder sieht das nur auf den Bildern so aus? Falls ja, was für einer ist es?
> 
> Ist die Fox wirklich reinweiß? Ich hatte bisher immer den Eindruck, dass die eher cremeweiß sind und deshalb nirgends so richtig dazu passen. Hier passts aber prima.



 danke danke
 der vorbau ist ein truvativ team ,auch in RAL signalweiss gepulvert wie der rahmen
 die 08er fox ist weisser als die 07er


----------



## Gorth (15. August 2007)

Habe neulich einen Race Face Deus Vorbau beim Händler in weiß gesehen. Würde durch die markante Form durchaus zu deinem Rad passen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Il Capitano (15. August 2007)

@don trailo
cooles bike!
was sind das für hübsche rote lenkerstopfen?


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2007)

Il Capitano schrieb:


> @don trailo
> cooles bike!
> was sind das für hübsche rote lenkerstopfen?



 Grazie ! lenkerstopfen sind von salsa( wie auch die griffe)


----------



## BlueCloud (16. August 2007)

wo bekommt man die^^


----------



## Don Trailo (16. August 2007)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> wo bekommt man die^^



z.b hier....
http://www.bike24.net/g190.html


----------



## RealNBK (16. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> vorneweg: silber/weiss empfinde ich viel edler als das langweilige schwarz/weiss
> ist ja ein  ventana und nicht ein canyon oder radon


   

Finde ich auch so. Generell wirkt schwarz ganz schön langweilig... egal. das ist ein echtes schmuckstück!


----------



## Don Trailo (16. August 2007)

@RealNBK
auch Deine kritik weiss ich zu schätzen  
GRAZIE MILLE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri5 (16. August 2007)

Sauber, sauber! Ein wirkliches schoenes Schmuckstueck!


----------



## gurkenfolie (16. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ..........so nach tausenden von kilometern , musste mein geliebtes el salti in die schönheitsklinik( obwohl ventana`s pulverbeschichtung super ist)
> und da ich die neue 08er  fox F120 RLC  nun fahre lag es in der hand den hauptrahmen weiss zu pulvern
> was nun noch fehlt ist ein weisser sattel ,schalträdchen diverse schrauben und züge und ev noch ein shadow-xtr schaltwerk
> vorneweg: silber/weiss empfinde ich viel edler als das langweilige schwarz/weiss
> ...



ich finde den bambus-gartenzaun klasse.


----------



## robbitobbi (17. August 2007)

@ DonTrailo:
 wirklich schickes Gerät  
 Hast du die Decals selbst "gebastelt" oder beim Folienhändler besorgt?
 Möchte mein Tomac nämlich auch gerne wieder "erkenntlich" machen.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. August 2007)

robbitobbi schrieb:


> @ DonTrailo:
> wirklich schickes Gerät
> Hast du die Decals selbst "gebastelt" oder beim Folienhändler besorgt?
> Möchte mein Tomac nämlich auch gerne wieder "erkenntlich" machen.



hallo , nein habe die decals von ventana direkt  
 frag doch auch direkt bei tomac nach, oder im klassikforum gibts einen der nennt sich *der raucher*, der macht auch nachdrucke 
 happy trails
p.s dein tomac gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## ufp (17. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> vorneweg: silber/weiss empfinde ich viel edler als das langweilige schwarz/weiss


 
Und ja, silber/weiß ist einmal etwas anderes.



gurkenfolie schrieb:


> ich finde den bambus-gartenzaun klasse.


Wieder einer dieser unnötigen :kotz: , sinnentleerten  Kommentare  .

mfg ufp


----------



## ViperSinn (18. August 2007)

So ähnlich wird meins aussehen, wenn ich es diese Woche geliefert bekomme. Handelt sich um ein Produktfoto. Bei mir sind dann nur etwas andere Teile verbaut.


----------



## zymotique (19. August 2007)

ViperSinn schrieb:


> So ähnlich wird meins aussehen, wenn ich es diese Woche geliefert bekomme. Handelt sich um ein Produktfoto. Bei mir sind dann nur etwas andere Teile verbaut.



...dann freuen wir uns auf ein foto vom bike, wenn es da ist. katalogfotos sind oft gut gemacht, machen aber imho in den kunstwerke-threads nicht viel sinn.


----------



## cubaser (21. August 2007)

Hi!
Brauche dringend etwas optische Unterstützung mit der Stütze und dem Vorbau.
Mittlerweile überleg ich so lange das ich vollkommen planlos bin.

Vorbau und Stütze (momentan Ritchey pro) sollen durch Thomson in Silber oder Schwarz ersetzt werden.

Hab mal was in Photoshop montiert.

Was sieht nun besser aus. Schwarze Stütze find ich irgendwie langweilig. Aber der Vorbau


----------



## Lateralus (21. August 2007)

Schwarz & schwarz.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. August 2007)

Oder silber - silber, aber nicht zweifarbig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. August 2007)

@cubaser
 vorbau weiss> rest silber belassen
 guck mein ventana an es passt


----------



## average.stalker (25. August 2007)

mein weisser bock... allerdings alles andere als ein cross-country bike


----------



## chri5 (28. August 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @cubaser
> vorbau weiss


   

Siehe hier:




NACHTRAG:
1. Ist nicht meins, sondern von xtremelight, aber saugeil!
2. Wenn irgendeiner ein Bild hat oder verlinken kann, ich wuerde gerne mal ne weisse Kurbel mit roten Schrauben sehen.


----------



## stevenfreak (28. August 2007)

Hi Leute.
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt nerve: Aber wer von Euch hat ein paar schöne Fotos von weißen Rahmen mit Angabe des Farbtyps (perweiß, mattweiß, verkehrsweiß, signalweiß etc) und der dazugehörigen Rahmennummer? Nur Bilder ohne Farbhinweis bringen mir leider nicht so arg viel   Wäre dankbar für Eure Hilfe.
stevenfreak


----------



## FeierFox (28. August 2007)

stevenfreak schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt nerve: Aber wer von Euch hat ein paar schöne Fotos von weißen Rahmen mit Angabe des Farbtyps (perweiß, mattweiß, verkehrsweiß, signalweiß etc) und der dazugehörigen Rahmennummer? Nur Bilder ohne Farbhinweis bringen mir leider nicht so arg viel   Wäre dankbar für Eure Hilfe.
> stevenfreak


Wofür ist die Rahmennr. in dem Zusammenhang denn wichtig ? 
Das Problem ist, dass selbst gleiche Farben unterschiedlich aussehn wenn sie von verschiedenen Kameras, in anderen Lichtverhältnissen usw. gemacht wurden.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. August 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass selbst gleiche Farben unterschiedlich aussehn wenn sie von verschiedenen Kameras, in anderen Lichtverhältnissen usw. gemacht wurden.



Genau das ist das Ding. Zumal gerade weiße Rahmen auf Fotos oft etwas heller rüber kommen wegen der stärkeren Reflexion des Lichtes aufgrund der weißen Oberfläche, gerade bei Fotos mit Blitzlicht. 
Stelle ich bei meinen Fotos auch immer wieder fest: Da sieht das matt gepulverte Creme Weiß immer strahlender aus, als es in natura eigentlich ist.

Natürlich kann man mit optimalen Lichtverhältnissen und guter Kamera sehr objektive Bilder hinkriegen bzw. genau DEN Ton treffen, wie das menschliche Auge ihn in natura wahrnimmt. Aber wir sind hier ja nicht allesamt Profi-Fototypen


----------



## Don Trailo (28. August 2007)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Wofür ist die Rahmennr. in dem Zusammenhang denn wichtig ?
> Das Problem ist, dass selbst gleiche Farben unterschiedlich aussehn wenn sie von verschiedenen Kameras, in anderen Lichtverhältnissen usw. gemacht wurden.



in der tat , für was die rahmennummer    
 MEIN WEISS IST *RAL *SIGNALWEISS


----------



## sello (28. August 2007)

Er meinte auch die RAL Nummer, hat er woanders schonmal gepostet.


----------



## stevenfreak (28. August 2007)

sello schrieb:


> Er meinte auch die RAL Nummer, hat er woanders schonmal gepostet.



Danke Sello.
Da hat einer aufgepasst. Natürlich meine ich die RAL-Nummer! Und die wäre mir wichtig, damit ich die von euch gezeigten Rahmen mal im Farbspektrenkallender abchecken kann. Also, weiter her mit Euren schönen weißen, elfenbeinfarbenen, cremfarbenen, perlweißen Bikes  

stevenfreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (28. August 2007)

stevenfreak schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt nerve: Aber wer von Euch hat ein paar schöne Fotos von weißen Rahmen mit Angabe des Farbtyps (perweiß, mattweiß, verkehrsweiß, signalweiß etc) und der dazugehörigen Rahmennummer? Nur Bilder ohne Farbhinweis bringen mir leider nicht so arg viel


Schau dir mal die Kraftstoffs an, z.B.
http://www.kraftstoff-bikes.com/kategorie1/seite8/53410496f912aef11/index.html
Dort findest du auch die RAL Nummer.

mfg ufp


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. August 2007)

Hier mal mein Voitl, nun mit neuer Gabel. Hab mich auf anhieb verliebt 

Gewicht liegt jetzt um die 9,4 kg. Als nächstes wird die Ritchey rausgeschmissen gegen eine Atik und n Speedneedle wird bald meinen Allerwertesten verwöhnen.


----------



## Don Trailo (29. August 2007)

@Goldene Zitrone
 sehr gelungen
 auch die blauen parts etc. passen 
 fein


----------



## robbitobbi (29. August 2007)

@goldene Zitrone:

sehr schöner Aufbau mit dem weiss und blau  

gefällt mir

wenn ich mal keine Lust mehr auf rot habe, wäre blau schonmal ne Alternative


----------



## M4d_K3kz (29. August 2007)

sehr schöner aufbau goldene zitrone ... ach ja die kurbel hat es gestern morgen auch dahingerafft zumindest an meinem bike 
jetzt ist bikeaholics.de atik dran wenn ich mal zeit habe mache ich mal gleich bilder


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. August 2007)

Danke 



Hepatitis schrieb:


> sehr schöner aufbau goldene zitrone ... ach ja die kurbel hat es gestern morgen auch dahingerafft zumindest an meinem bike
> jetzt ist bikeaholics.de atik dran wenn ich mal zeit habe mache ich mal gleich bilder



Meine macht bisher keine Mucken. Aber das schwere Octalink Lager ist auf Dauer natürlich echt Mist  Wenns ne Vielzahn wäre, dürfte sie bleiben, denn ich find die Ritchey ansonst sehr schön! 
Über Fotos von der Atik würd ich mich echt freuen  Denke Ende Oktober werd ich mir die ebefalls gönnen, wenns geht die Version mit den blau eloxierten Alu-Lagerschalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (5. September 2007)

Sind zwar nicht meine, aber werden 2008 (wahrscheinlich eh auch auch schon früher) erhältlich sein  














mfg ufp


----------



## etiam (5. September 2007)

ob die profilierten rohre ein renner werden? sehen auf jeden fall mal anders aus. und schnieke dazu


----------



## kettenknecht (5. September 2007)

das marin ht gefällt.


----------



## -MaLi- (7. September 2007)

Das erste schaut ja mal lecker aus


----------



## [email protected]!t (7. September 2007)

ja sieht schick aus,
treibt den preis jedoch unnötig hoch.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. September 2007)

hey da draussen  
 keine eigenen Kunstwerke mehr vorhanden?


----------



## mete (7. September 2007)

bleibt sowieso nicht lange weiß...


----------



## ufp (7. September 2007)

mete schrieb:


> bleibt sowieso nicht lange weiß...



Wow  und *sehr* interessant (e Selbst-?)Lackierung!

Nur, ein paar Angaben wären nicht schlecht  .

mfg ufp


----------



## mete (7. September 2007)

ufp schrieb:


> Wow  und *sehr* interessant (e Selbst-?)Lackierung!
> 
> Nur, ein paar Angaben wären nicht schlecht  .
> 
> mfg ufp



Was möchtest Du denn wissen?

Rahmen: Chaka Hoku- Rohloff, selbst lackiert
Gabel: Psylo Race auf 78mm getravelt, selbst lackiert
Steuersatz: Token
Laufradsatz: Formula, Mavic XC717, DT Comp
Reifen/ Schläuche: Larssen TT XC, Schwalbe XX- light
Ritzel/ Spacer: Singlestar Ti, Carbon selbstgebastelt
Sattel: SLR TT
Stütze: Trigon carbon
Vorbau: Syntace F139
Lenker: 3T
Griffe: Oury
Kurbel: Steinbach Stone mit Roox DH- Disc, Race Face DH- Kettenblatt
Pedale: Sunn/ Wellgo
Kette: KMC X9 gold
Bremsen: komplett Deore
Züge: Alligator I-link
Innenlager: XT Vierkant
Spanner: Ringle


Das müsste es gewesen sein, komplett etwas mehr als 9 Kg.


----------



## müsing (8. September 2007)

mein Curties. chaise Fotos, ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted9832 (9. September 2007)

Hi, nicht ganz weis, aber wen stört es.


----------



## RealNBK (10. September 2007)

Oh gott! Lenker, Sattel und Pedale tauschen sofort!


----------



## #easy# (10. September 2007)

das dachte ich auch als erstes...........nix für ungut!



RealNBK schrieb:


> Oh gott! Lenker, Sattel und Pedale tauschen sofort!


----------



## andi1969 (10. September 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Oh gott! Lenker, Sattel und Pedale tauschen sofort!



Sattel und Pedale biitteee Aua meine Augen, sind das Schmerzen


----------



## ticmefret (11. September 2007)

Pfff wenns Ihm gefällt.

omg


----------



## müsing (15. September 2007)

müsing schrieb:


> mein Curties. chaise Fotos, ich weiß



Curtis, Rebal SL, Avid SD7, X.0 und .9, WCS und Smica 

Gewicht, laut Excel-Tabelle knapp 10 kg.

Bessere Fotos:


----------



## cubaser (15. September 2007)

Nu ist es doch das schwarze Thomson Duo geworden.

Konnte sogar ne Thomson Steuersatzkappe auftreiben 

Hatte auch die silbernen Thomsons da aber gefiel mir dann angebaut doch nicht so gut.

Weiß jemand ne gute schwarze Kurbel? Taugt die FSA Afterburner was?


----------



## Schmittler (15. September 2007)

sei mir nicht böse...aber irgendwie...das passt alles hinten und vorne nicht! :kotz: oder ist der rahmen einfach nur sooo riesig??! und dann diese alte xt kurbel...und die reflektoren auf den mänteln, pfui!


----------



## cubaser (15. September 2007)

@Schmittler

Ja, der Rahmen ist so riesig ist ein 22er

Gehöre mit 196cm zu den größeren Zeitgenossen und passen tut der Rahmen.

Leider sieht bei den großen Rahmen immer alles etwas unstimmig aus, aber was will man machen. 

Die Kurbel ist ja auch das nächste was wegkommt aber da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche schwarze Kurbel dran soll. 

Stand aber auch im vorherigen Post drin oder hast Du den nicht komplett gelesen bzw. nur aufs Bild geschaut?????

Da ich damit halt auch zur Arbeit fahre (Straße+ Dunkelheit)muß ich da halt mit den Streifen ein paar Kompromisse eingehen. Aber besser als gelbe Reflektoren dranzuklemmen. Solltest das ganze mal mit Klemmbeleuchtung und Klemmblechen sehen da bekomm ich selber das :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (15. September 2007)

Mach lieber ein Foto im Freien aus einer anderen Perspektive. Sonst sieht das Rad nämlich recht schmuck aus.


----------



## John Rico (16. September 2007)

cubaser schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ne gute schwarze Kurbel? Taugt die FSA Afterburner was?



Nimm doch die Stylo von Truvativ.
Schwarze Arme und polierte oder schwarze Kettenblätter.
Gewicht wie die XT und ich bin mit der Kurbel recht zufrieden.


----------



## RealNBK (16. September 2007)

Wenn das smart sam reifen sein sollen und die refelktorenstreifen haben, gehe ich davon aus dass es Drahtreifen sind. -> Schwer, kaum pannenschutz da keine kevlargürtel, höherer Rollwiederstand, hässlich.
Außerdem fand ich dass der Smart Sam keinerlei Kurvenhalt bietet wenn man ihn mal in ne kurve drückt.... Übrigens hab ich zumindest tausende reflektoren an den steiten, den schuhen und auch am helm dass ich im dunkeln auf so streifen einfach verzichten würde. Ne gute Lichtanlage stimmt auch jeden polizisten gnädig..


----------



## r19andre (16. September 2007)

Hey,
es gibt auch Reflektoren die kann man auf die Speichen drücken ähnlich Sigma Magnete. Sind von Velomarker und reflektieren wie deine Reflexstreifen. Habe ich an meiner Stadtschlampe auch und man sieht sie im HELLEN kaum. 8 Stk. sind in der Verpackung und kosten ca.6,-

Andre


----------



## Schmittler (16. September 2007)

cubaser schrieb:


> @Schmittler
> 
> Ja, der Rahmen ist so riesig ist ein 22er
> 
> ...



ok, ok, kann ich verstehen


----------



## cubaser (16. September 2007)

@John Rico

An die Stylo hat ich schon gedacht oder die FSA Afterburner.

@RealNBK
Jep sind Drahtreifen aber bei z.Zt. 95 kg kommts auf die 400 Gramm Gewicht eigentlich nicht an. Beim Pannenschutz muss ich Dich korrigieren denn der hat KevlarGuard. Für mein Empfinden rollt er auch leicht.
Hast Du die 1000 Reflektoren denn auch an deinen normalen Strassenklamotten??? Zur Arbeit gehts jedenfalls bei mir bei mir in Zivil ohne Reflektoren

@r19andre

Wie sehen die Dinger an schwarzen Speichen aus? 
Die Teile sind ja wohl Silber trotzden unsichtbar??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (16. September 2007)

Hi,
nur so als Beispiel:
http://www.fahrradteile.com-onlineshop.com/onlineshop/product_info.php/products_id/2011

Grüße
Andre

PS: wird bestimmt besser aussehen als nen kompletter Streifen am Reifen


----------



## RealNBK (17. September 2007)

cubaser schrieb:


> @RealNBK
> Jep sind Drahtreifen aber bei z.Zt. 95 kg kommts auf die 400 Gramm Gewicht eigentlich nicht an. Beim Pannenschutz muss ich Dich korrigieren denn der hat KevlarGuard. Für mein Empfinden rollt er auch leicht.



Ok, wusste nicht dass du noch nie einen wirklich guten reifen gefahren bist.... 
Na ja... jeder hat da wohl andere ansprüche..


----------



## Alex de Large (19. September 2007)

cubaser schrieb:


> Ja, der Rahmen ist so riesig ist ein 22er
> 
> Gehöre mit 196cm zu den größeren Zeitgenossen und passen tut der Rahmen.
> 
> Leider sieht bei den großen Rahmen immer alles etwas unstimmig aus, aber was will man machen.



Kann halt nicht jeder nen 17er Rahmen fahren  






Ihr Riesen seid legitime Kandidaten für 29er-Fullies. Dann klappts auch mit der Optik.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. September 2007)

hallo rad freunde!
ich wollte auch mal wieder eine seite voller bilder hauen. 
da ich mit meinem crizzly bow fast fertig bin und nur noch kleinigkeiten fehlen wie ich finde, dacht ich mir ists zeit euch das ergebnis zu zeigen.
hier mal ein paar bilder vom projekt. (leider ist der hintergrund eher mies)
























noch verändert werden: kurbel, purple schrauben, vll. schaltwerk, vll. vorbau
mfg der alex


----------



## Jaypeare (21. September 2007)

DAS ist definitiv Kunst. Unglaublich viel Aufwand und Liebe zum Detail, Respekt! (Auch wenn das Purple nicht mein Ding wäre...)

Hast du bei der HR-Nabe die Discaufnahme weggeflext?


----------



## _booze_ (21. September 2007)

also ich weiß nich entweder rot eloxiert oder purple...beides zusammen is so..."ungünstig" ...aber ansonsten sehr schön ja...


----------



## Il Capitano (21. September 2007)

Disc Aufnahme von der Kong wegefeilt?

Exrem sorgfälltig aufgebautes bike HAMMER

Kurbel:vielleicht next lp in weiß?


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2007)

Wirklich ein schöner Aufbau, auch wenn ich booze rechtgeben muss, es sollte nur eine Farbe (und möglichst auch nur ein Farbton) sein, sprich die Schrauben auf jeden Fall tauschen.
Und auch die Nokons passen vom Farbton nicht so richtig, wobei mich das wundert, da sie die gleiche Farbe wie die Nabe haben sollten.

Ist der Atomstern am HR ein Speichenschutz?
Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen...

Und ein bißchen schade um die Tune (ehemals) Disc-Nabe, aber dafür definitiv ein Eye-catcher!

Gab's nicht auch mal ne rot eloxierte Kurbel? Ich meine die war auch von Race Face.


----------



## RealNBK (22. September 2007)

Ich würde mich allerdings mit den aluschrauben im Vorabu nicht wohl fühlen...
Ansonsten wohl das beste was man mit diesem Gestell machen kann... lenkt nämlich gut davon ab


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (22. September 2007)

also erstmal DANKE an eure posts! die gehen runter wie öl  

als zweites gleich mal zu den aluschrauben. ja ich tausche sie noch!! habe nur z.z. keine passenden roten mehr da. und zum thema vorbau und aluschrauben kann ich nur eins sagen....  (hierzu möcht ich euch noch gern mein hier nicht "ganz" hin passendes trialrad zeigen)

auch ein weißes kunstwerk wie ich finde...






(verzeiht mir das ich hier ein trialrad zeige im cc fred, aber weiß ists wenigstens)



und das ist meine disc am trialrad und wie ihr seht fahr ich da auch komplett aluschrauben! und es hält schon ne ganze weile!
ja und das halt leider wenn ich mir eloxierte teile zusammen suche das nicht immre gleich ausschaut, da kann man nix machen! das liegt an den unterschiedlichen materialien. ja und wie ich auch noch geschrieben hatte ist das mit der kurbel auch noch nicht entschieden. jetzt ist ja eine race face drane, aber keine wirklich schöne. was würdet ihr den sagen? wirklich ne weiße kurbel dran? ist das nicht bisschen zu viel? oder doch lieber ne rot eloxierte? hät da gern eure meinung.
gut und nun zum thema FEILEN & FLEXEN...   
ich feile oder flexe ganz bestimmt nicht an solchen parts   
da ich von beruf cnc-fräser bin ist das manchmal sehr günstig. und ja die tune hab ich kurzer hand in die drehmaschine eingespannt und abgedreht. der "atomstern" ist quasi meine eigenkreation. ich habe wie man vll. doch noch bisschen durchsieht nur einen unschönen rennradblock drauf. da ich aber natürlich nicht so ne hässliche optik haben wollte habe ic mir meinen spider einfach selber entworfen und gefräst. genauso wie die hintere v-brake führung die mußte ich auch selber anfertigen und dann das ganze mit noch ein paar teilen zum eloxieren geschafft.

mfg der alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcassonne (22. September 2007)

Eigenwillig ist es ja das Bow, aber schön? Gut, daß die Geschmäcker verschieden sind, kann man da nur sagen...Der vogelwilde Mix aus den verschiedenen Rot- und Violetttönen und der Riserlenker am 1/2m langen Vorbau verursachen jedoch in jedem Falle Augenkrebs.


----------



## RealNBK (23. September 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> und zum thema vorbau und aluschrauben kann ich nur eins sagen....  (hierzu möcht ich euch noch gern mein hier nicht "ganz" hin passendes trialrad zeigen)



Ich würde es trotzdem nicht machen... Beim Trialen flällste vielleicht irgentwo runter und es tut vielleicht auch weh, aber wenn ich mit tempo 50 auf ein Steinfeld zurase möchte ich darauf dann nicht erleben dass irgentwas die biege macht. Aber jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich. Es hat aber gründe warum kein hersteller auf aluschrauben am vorbau zurückgreift.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (23. September 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ... Beim Trialen flällste vielleicht irgentwo runter und es tut vielleicht auch weh....
> 
> Aber jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich.



recht hat er!


----------



## skyphab (23. September 2007)

HA! Der Rotor ist ja total porno!!

Wirklich saugeil, den find ich klasse!


----------



## suicider (24. September 2007)

super Bike !!! - wo kriegt man denn so geile Bremsscheiben her ??? - selbstgeschnitzt ???

mfg


----------



## RealNBK (24. September 2007)

das sind dirty dogs.. kannste überall kaufen... z.b. hibike.de


----------



## #easy# (24. September 2007)

@ hr only
das crizzly bow ist nicht schlecht mal etwas anderes ich finde ein schwarzer Lenker und ein roter Vorbau würde besser passen.

easy


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (24. September 2007)

@ #easy# ...ja habe ich auch schon überlegt vorbau rot und lenker schwarz. aber das ist nix hab ich schon drauf gehabt. durch den roten king wär das mit rot eloxiertem vorbau too much! also lieber so. und zur scheibe nein das ist keine dirty dogs! und kaufen kann man diese denke auch nicht überall. aber die dirty dogs von hibike shen auch sehr nett aus... nur mit weniger "FRAU"  )


----------



## RealNBK (25. September 2007)

sind deine denn selbstgeschnitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (5. Oktober 2007)

such das rad


----------



## #easy# (9. Oktober 2007)

So hätte da auch noch eins:





easy


----------



## Vago (25. Oktober 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/428177


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Oktober 2007)

1) Kein Kunstwerk (ziemlich lieblos zusammengestückelt)
2) Schlechtes Bild

Der Rahmen ist aber immerhin schon mal ein guter Anfang


----------



## Giant_Team (25. Oktober 2007)

Dann mal hier mein neues Trainingsgerät


----------



## Coolhead (26. Oktober 2007)

Meins für den Winter. Die Suntourgabel ist für den Müll und wird noch gegen eine Manitou Axel Super ausgetauscht. Der Rest ist Recycling und LowBudget.


[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (26. Oktober 2007)

SK's für den Winter? Viel Spass 


Micha


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Oktober 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Dann mal hier mein neues Trainingsgerät



Gefällt mir gut. Aber die goldenen Felgen gehen gar nicht und ich würde noch ein paar kleine farbige (nicht goldene ) Akzente gut finden.


----------



## Giant_Team (26. Oktober 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut. Aber die goldenen Felgen gehen gar nicht und ich würde noch ein paar kleine farbige (nicht goldene ) Akzente gut finden.



Doch die mußten einfach sein  Zudem braucht ich ein paar richtig schwere Dinger u. mit über 600g - das ist ein Wort


----------



## drivingghost (26. Oktober 2007)

falscher vorbau (;


----------



## Giant_Team (26. Oktober 2007)

drivingghost schrieb:


> falscher vorbau (;



Hab das Bike ja auch zu einem großen Teil aus Restbeständen zusammenbaut. Mein Gott wie pingelig die Leut doch sind  Der Lukas findet deine Bilder immer noch nicht lustig


----------



## drivingghost (26. Oktober 2007)

wir müssen nur lang genug über die bilder lachen, dann lacht lukas irgenwann mit...
das rad gefällt mir, nur die felgen finde ich, ebenso wie jeypeare, nicht ganz so passend. 
und die spacer über dem vorbau.


----------



## Coolhead (27. Oktober 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> SK's für den Winter? Viel Spass
> 
> 
> Micha




Ich hoffe den werde ich haben mit den SKs, sonst montiere ich ein paar grobstolligere Contis drauf. Aber bei dem vielen Schnee den wir vergangenen Winter hier unten hatten, wird es wohl reichen.


----------



## FeierFox (27. Oktober 2007)

Coolhead schrieb:


> Die Suntourgabel ist für den Müll und wird noch gegen eine Manitou Axel Super ausgetauscht.


Spar dir die Kohle. Die Axel ist nix anderes.


----------



## Felixxx (28. Oktober 2007)

Bin jetzt unter 9 kg   na gut - ist ja mit V-Brakes, ohne Federgabel und Schaltung auch nicht das große Problem...
Dennoch freue ich mich über mein erstes sub9000 Bike  
Fahre auch so Marathons und 24h Rennen (Ausnahme war DU 2007 - als Einzelfahrer dann doch mit Federgabel) und habe Spaß daran.





Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## müsing (28. Oktober 2007)

hübsches teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

@felixx - Einfach ,Leicht, Gut  Tolles Bike!!


----------



## CrashOversteel (28. Oktober 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Bin jetzt unter 9 kg   na gut - ist ja mit V-Brakes, ohne Federgabel und Schaltung auch nicht das große Problem...
> Dennoch freue ich mich über mein erstes sub9000 Bike
> Fahre auch so Marathons und 24h Rennen (Ausnahme war DU 2007 - als Einzelfahrer dann doch mit Federgabel) und habe Spaß daran.



Das kriegst du sicher locker noch auf sub 8,5. Carbonstarrgabel (Token, Ritchey,... 500g) und anderer LRS (Nope von Actionsports 1500g) und du hast nochmal einiges weniger. Kannst ja mal ne Teileliste posten.

Sonst sehr geiles gefährt. Ssp und Marathons, Respekt


----------



## Felixxx (28. Oktober 2007)

Danke, danke  
Sicher geht da noch was - Carbongabel -520g, Nope N76 -300g (dann aber Stress mit dem Alu Freilaufkörper und Singlespeed), KCNC V-Brake inkl. Hebel -300g...
Nur kosten die drei aufgeführten Komponenten mehr als mein Rad bisher  
Teileliste könnt ihr bei www.light-bikes.de einsehen.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, dann will ich mein eher seltenes Cycletech Opium auch mal veröffentlichen. Es hat momentan 12,55 kg und ist mit v+h 130mm FW und dicken Reifen für gröberes Terrain aufgebaut. Man kann den Dämpfer auch auf 90mm umhängen und ein racelastiges Rad aufbauen und die Gabel passend dazu absenken.





Viele Grüsse
Gefahradler


----------



## Hellspawn (29. Oktober 2007)

hübsch. Was sind das für Pedale?
Weisse Spank-Griffe wären noch klasse. Und umgedrehter Vorbau mit Rizerlenker ist ne Scheiss Kombination. Dreh besser den Vorbau um und besorg Dir nen geraden Lenker


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Oktober 2007)

Danke. Ja mit dem Vorbau das ist so ne sache, der lenker passt mir ganz gut und ist mit seinen 660mm kaum durch einen geraden zu ersetzen. Hab den Vorbau umgedreht, da ich den Gabelschaft nicht weiter absägen will und zum anderen das Steuerrohr des Rahmens recht hoch baut. Das taugt mir so ganz gut und bleibt, so schlimm siehts jetzt auch wieder nicht aus. Die Pedale sind von Davtus von Mega-bikes/Ebay für 70 Flocken, die gibts sonst nirgens. Aber mit 323g unschlagbar leicht und super edel rot eleoxiert. Die Griffe waren mal Weiss, aber das ist nach einer Tour bereits vorbei. Sind aber Schraubgriffe in der selben Bauweise wie Spank, von Bellacoola und mit roten Schellen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Gerät, vor allem die Kurbel gefällt! 
Der gedrehte Vorbau kommt imho schön schnittig rüber. Besser als andersrum.


----------



## -MaLi- (30. Oktober 2007)

ist das ne lakierte shimano^^?


----------



## Lateralus (30. Oktober 2007)

@Emjay: Du hast uns aber ein weisses Kunstwerk in Deiner Galerie vorenthalten - ich finde das Shirt echt klasse  Ein herrlichen weiss  





P.S.: Die restlichen Bilder sind auch gut geworden - alter Fetischist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (30. Oktober 2007)

@Gefahradler: Fährst du denn mit diesem sattelauszug auch den berg hoch? Sieht mir nach nem zu großen rahmen aus und verwundert mich wegen der ungewöhnlichen sattelüberhöung


----------



## Gefahradler (30. Oktober 2007)

RealNBK schrieb:


> @Gefahradler: Fährst du denn mit diesem sattelauszug auch den berg hoch? Sieht mir nach nem zu großen rahmen aus und verwundert mich wegen der ungewöhnlichen sattelüberhöung



Hallo, wie meinst du das jetzt? also der Rahmen ist M und hat ein 580er Oberrohr , so wie die meisten bikes. Die Geometrie ist sehr ausgewogen und für mich mit 1,78m genau richtig für flotten Uphill, sowie Downhill. Es ist doch gar keine Sattelüberhöhung eingestellt, Sattel u Lenker sind fast gleich hoch. Ich finde nichts aussergewönliches an der Geometrie?? Sattelzug?? also ich bin mit Pedalen bei genau 12,55kg.

Zur Kurbel: ist eine normale LX Octalink mit abpolierten Logos, TA-Blättern und Tiso Alu-Schrauben-Kit

Gruss Gefahradler


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Oktober 2007)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Es ist doch gar keine Sattelüberhöhung eingestellt, Sattel u Lenker sind fast gleich hoch.



Ich glaube genau das war der Grund der Frage . Wenn du mit der Sitzposition klar kommst, ist das prima, aber die Sattelklemmung sieht ungesund aus. Vielleicht denkst du mal über eine ungekröpfte Stütze nach.


----------



## RealNBK (31. Oktober 2007)

ich brauche halt mindestens 5cm sattelüberhöhung. hab noch kein bike gefahren dass nicht als Freerider oder DHler gedacht war bei dem man keine sattelüberhöung braucht...


----------



## Boondog (1. November 2007)

Hier mal meinz


----------



## -MaLi- (1. November 2007)

Schön, auch gleich in der richtigen kulisse 
Leider etwas unscharf aber ich gehe mal von handycam aus 

Mfg
Mali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innohep (6. November 2007)

hier von mir...


----------



## RealNBK (7. November 2007)

sehr nett... was sind denn das für reifen? vielleicht brauch ich nächsten sommer noch was schnelle für die stadt.


----------



## _stalker_ (7. November 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> (dann aber Stress mit dem Alu Freilaufkörper und Singlespeed)



nö. brauchst du nur noch das - leichte spacer hast du ja schon(oder?).


----------



## innohep (7. November 2007)

> sehr nett... was sind denn das für reifen? vielleicht brauch ich nächsten sommer noch was schnelle für die stadt.


 Das sind Maxxis minotaur Full Knob  480g schwer  sind aber ziemlich laut auf der Straße


----------



## Felixxx (7. November 2007)

Danke, stalker - aber der Preis ist ja heftig  
Dafür könnte ich auch einen neuen Freilaufkörper kaufen, wenn mein DX Ritzel ihn zerstört hat...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Speedstuff (7. November 2007)

@innohep
schickes bike! was sind das denn für griffe und woher?


----------



## r19andre (8. November 2007)

Hey,
schickes starres Hardtail mit V-Brakes und Dia Compe Canti Hebeln?
richtig?

Sonst sehr schön

Andre


----------



## innohep (8. November 2007)

ne das sind coda hebel mit 145 g das paar


----------



## innohep (8. November 2007)

ach ja die griffe sind von NG Sorts fÃ¼r 12 â¬vom hÃ¤ndler um die ecke


----------



## Delgado (9. November 2007)

Trenne mich gerade hiervon:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2621169&postcount=26


Und zwar da:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270181806856&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedstuff (9. November 2007)

ahso, sind aber klemmgriffe, oder!?

suche nämlich weiße kürzbare griffe. hab gripshift und barends...hat da jemand ne gute idee??


----------



## innohep (9. November 2007)

jo das sind klemmer...mmmhhh hab doch irgendwo welche gesehen... ahh beim großen E... kannst ja die roten enden wegschneiden wenn du eh barends dranmachen willst:   http://cgi.ebay.de/Profile-Griffe-M...yZ100247QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Speedstuff (9. November 2007)

ja perfekt! danke dir...dann kommt auch bald nen neues foto meines weißen bikes ;-)


----------



## orchknurz (10. November 2007)

hier mal meins. Kritik erwünscht.
kamera ist runtergefallen und sie macht keine besseren bilder mehr.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. November 2007)

Starker Radständer.
Find nix zu meckern, schönes Rad.


----------



## Hellspawn (10. November 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> hier mal meins. Kritik erwünscht.
> kamera ist runtergefallen und sie macht keine besseren bilder mehr.



Bilder auf denen man mehr erkennen kann, als dass es ein weisses bike ist wären nicht schlecht


----------



## keroson (10. November 2007)

@ochnurz 
schönes Bike, aber das ganze Kabelgewirr muss du noch kürzen, und ich fänds ja total schick, wenn noch ein paar rote Farbakzente setzen würdest; z.B. rote Kettenblatt Schrauben und rote Schnellspanner


----------



## orchknurz (11. November 2007)

@ Geisterfahrer: ja die ohren halten echt was aus .

@ Keroson: es kommt noch evtl. ein roter würger + rote tune schnellspanner.
der würger sieht klasse aus , ist aber in sachen gewicht nicht  optimal.

mit den kabel muss was gemacht werden ganz klar, für die schaltzüge gibt es ja einige hersteller mit roten teilchen... aber die bremsleitung??????


----------



## RealNBK (11. November 2007)

nein bitte keine roten akzente.. das wirkt zu billig. Weißt du wie schwer der rahmen ist?

Das rad ist schick, ich würde nurnoch die aufkleber an der gabel wegmachen. die passen nicht da rein. Züge kürzen und gut is'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (11. November 2007)

ich finde etwas farbe kann es noch vertragen.
beim rahmengewicht muss ich leider passen- aber das bike wiegt momentan ca 11kg.


----------



## keroson (11. November 2007)

@orchknurz rote Nokons/etc würd ich nicht verwenden, gemeint war eigendlich nur das es so aussieht alsob alle Züge zu lang sind --> beides kürzen und die Bremsen neu befüllen...


----------



## promises (11. November 2007)

hat den Hasen denn noch keiner gemerkt ?
.. der könnte zumindest noch etwas Tuning gebrauchen, sieht relativ schwer aus.


----------



## mete (11. November 2007)

Das ist ein Karnickel, erkennbar an den kurzen Ohren..


----------



## orchknurz (12. November 2007)

der hase ist nicht dick---je nach sitzposition kann er aber zur kugel werden


----------



## Speedstuff (13. November 2007)

orchknurz schrieb:


> hier mal meins. Kritik erwünscht.
> kamera ist runtergefallen und sie macht keine besseren bilder mehr.




schickes Bike. Eine weiße MZ Marathon Race mit schwarzen Tauchrohren würde sich gut machen und nen weißer Speedneedle 

kann dir aber aus Erfahrung sagen, dass beides etwas zickig ist  
- die Gabel bezgl der Einstellung
- der Speedneedle in weiß bezüglich der Matschempfindlichkeit

siehe hier:




Gabel und Rahmenfarbe sind in natura identisch!
Weiße Griffe sind quasi bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (13. November 2007)

promises schrieb:


> hat den Hasen denn noch keiner gemerkt ?
> .. der könnte zumindest noch etwas Tuning gebrauchen, sieht relativ schwer aus.



dat kommt dann zu Weihnachten...  (so das fell weg...)


----------



## orchknurz (14. November 2007)

Fahre nen schwarzen speeneedle. der kommt von meinem komplett schwarzen rebel carbon. black or white.
zu deiner gabel: würde da ne weiße reba worldcup bevorzugen


----------



## Speedstuff (14. November 2007)

hm naja ne reba hat ja jeder... ;-) außerdem hat die keine schwarzen tauchrohre...also auf dem bild sticht die gabel echt enorm raus, aber in echt fügt sie sich perfekt dem gesamtbild...


----------



## larry1 (14. November 2007)

hallo,

das ist mein weißes bike


----------



## müsing (14. November 2007)

larry1 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> das ist mein weißes bike



kerle, mach doch mal schöne fotos!


----------



## racejo (14. November 2007)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> hm naja ne reba hat ja jeder... ;-) außerdem hat die keine schwarzen tauchrohre...also auf dem bild sticht die gabel echt enorm raus, aber in echt fügt sie sich perfekt dem gesamtbild...




die gabel darf herausstechen. mMn einer der schönsten gabeln


----------



## Speedstuff (14. November 2007)

;-) find ich auch!!! steckt nur vllt ein bisschen zuviel technik drin...abstimmung ist schon mühselig. meine "klackt" immer bei kleinen schlägen. der rebound hat aber keinen einfluss darauf....hat da jemand ne idee??


----------



## *Thunder (14. November 2007)

Das Problem habe ich auch. Sollten wir allerdings eher im Tech-Talk diskutieren.


----------



## ellivetil (24. November 2007)

Vielleicht noch kein Kunstwerk, aber immerhin weiß 







Parts sind grßtenteils von meinem alten Fully übernommen, deswegen noch nicht 100% stimmig, da skommt im Laufe der Zeit (tune-spanner, truvativ noir, avid juicy ultimate und neuer lenker, stütze und vorbau). nach 2 monaten nur rennrad-gefahre war mir erstmal wichtig, dass es einfach nur fährt 

p.s.: bevor sich jemand über die bremsleitung auslässt: da in spätestens 2 monaten die ultimate dran kommt will ich die leitungen der juicy 7 erstmal nicht kürzen, wäre etwas sinnlos  und bzgl. spacerturm muss ich sagen, dass ich noch keineprobefahrt gemacht habe, das wird in den nächsten wochen dann gekürzt und angepasst


----------



## Jaypeare (24. November 2007)

Sehr schön. Die R7 noch in weiß und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-racer (2. Dezember 2007)

Hier mein Scott Scale da wo es sich am wohlsten fühlt.












Gruß Alex


----------



## Focusbiker90 (2. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie muss da dringenst 'ne schwarze Kurbel dran...Sonst sehr hübsch  
Auf dem 2. Bild sieht es so aus, als ob dein Sattel etwas schräg steht... Kann das sein?  


Micha


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Dezember 2007)

Mein geupdatetes Trenga bei artgerechter Bewegung. Kurze Zeit später bin ich in einem Schlammloch versunken...





Neu sind: Kurbel, Innenlager, Gabel, SaStü, Lenker. Ich hab das zwar schon öfter gesagt, aber ich denke jetzt ist es fertig .


----------



## Focusbiker90 (9. Dezember 2007)

Spacig...Und sehr viel Liebe zum Detail...Gefällt mir 


Micha


----------



## ufp (10. Dezember 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mein geupdatetes Trenga bei artgerechter Bewegung. Kurze Zeit später bin ich in einem Schlammloch versunken...
> 
> Neu sind: Kurbel, Innenlager, Gabel, SaStü, Lenker. Ich hab das zwar schon öfter gesagt, aber ich denke jetzt ist es fertig .


Schön  , aber der Schlamm  .
Und, ein Steuersatz, ein blauer Hope, fehlt noch  .
Naja, und der Tacx Flaschenhalter in siber paßt auch nicht so ganz. Da wär der scharze Tao passender  .

Woher hast du den blauen Spacer?

mfg ufp


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Dezember 2007)

ufp schrieb:


> Schön  , aber der Schlamm  .
> Und, ein Steuersatz, ein blauer Hope, fehlt noch  .
> Naja, und der Tacx Flaschenhalter in siber paßt auch nicht so ganz. Da wär der scharze Tao passender  .
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Schlamm lässt sich zur Zeit leider kaum vermeiden . Aber daran sieht man wenigstens, dass das Gerät auch bewegt wird und nicht in der Vitrine steht. Die FlaHa passen in meinen Augen sehr gut dazu, weil es auch noch einige andere silberne Teile an dem Rad gibt. ganz in schwarz sehen die Dinger langweilig aus.

Die Spacer sind ebenfalls von Hope, kann man so als Set (unterschiedliche Breiten) kaufen. Ich hab noch welche übrig, falls Interesse besteht.



ufp schrieb:


> Und, ein Steuersatz, ein blauer Hope, fehlt noch  .



Aaargh!. Ich sagte doch es ist fertig, hör gefälligst auf, mich in Versuchung zu führen .

Jay


----------



## racejo (10. Dezember 2007)

ist das eine suntour gabel?


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Dezember 2007)

Jepp, eine Axon RLD. Seit vorgestern montiert und deshalb noch nicht wirklich ausführlich getestet, macht aber bisher einen guten Eindruck - und ist knapp 100 Gramm leichter als die Reba Race, die vorher dran war . Außerdem passt sie perfekt zum Rad, bis auf die rot umrandeten Decals, die leider unter Lack sind .


----------



## Seppderdepp (10. Dezember 2007)

Tach erstmal,
eine lecker Forum habt ihr hier.  
Mein "White Trash" ist zwar mit kleinen Änderungen von der Stange, aber dennoch farblich ganz stimmig: bin aber offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge aller Art.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (10. Dezember 2007)

Seppderdepp schrieb:


> Tach erstmal,
> eine lecker Forum habt ihr hier.
> Mein "White Trash" ist zwar mit kleinen Änderungen von der Stange, aber dennoch farblich ganz stimmig: bin aber offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge aller Art.


Stimmig und paßt alles zusammen.
Ist das eine Fox?
Hab irgendwo mal ein Foto von einem Giant und der farblich nichtpassenden, da cremeweißen, Fox gesehen.
Bei dir paßt es  .

Allerdings gefällt *mir* nicht die Kombination von silver und weiß.
Und leider hast du das Bike dermaßen unglücklich fotografiert  (mit der Kettlerbank).

mfg ufp


----------



## Seppderdepp (10. Dezember 2007)

ufp schrieb:


> Stimmig und paßt alles zusammen.
> Ist das eine Fox?
> Hab irgendwo mal ein Foto von einem Giant und der farblich nichtpassenden, da cremeweißen, Fox gesehen.
> Bei dir paßt es  .
> ...



Fox: ohne blauen Aufkleber! Der Unterschied zwischen Gabel und Rahmen: die Gabel iss net gelackt. 
Die Kettler brauch ich in meinem Alter zur Vor- und Nachbereitung.


----------



## racejo (10. Dezember 2007)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Jepp, eine Axon RLD. Seit vorgestern montiert und deshalb noch nicht wirklich ausführlich getestet, macht aber bisher einen guten Eindruck - und ist knapp 100 Gramm leichter als die Reba Race, die vorher dran war . Außerdem passt sie perfekt zum Rad, bis auf die rot umrandeten Decals, die leider unter Lack sind .



wenn du sie getestet hast schreib mal einen bericht... 
interressiert mich wie die neuen suntour gabeln so sind


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Dezember 2007)

racejo schrieb:


> wenn du sie getestet hast schreib mal einen bericht...
> interressiert mich wie die neuen suntour gabeln so sind



Bitteschön


----------



## racejo (10. Dezember 2007)

danke 

edit:
ich werde wohl auch suntour kunde. will mir die duro fürs dirt holen.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Dezember 2007)

@Sepp: Technisch ein Top-Rad, optisch stimmig aufgebaut (bis auf die Laufräder, die find ich hässlich). Zu einem kunstwerk fehlt m.M.n. aber der letzte Pfiff, irgendwas Ausgefallenes.

Ach ja: Der Sattel muss unbedingt weg (irgendwas Schlankeres in schwarz würde vieeeel besser passen) und die vordere Bremsleitung solltest du dringend mal kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (11. Dezember 2007)

mach doch erst mal ein besseres Bild - Bitte !

meine sind auch nicht gut ! 
doch wenn ich dein Rad hätte, würd ich mich wenigstens beim Bild anstrengen !


----------



## Seppderdepp (11. Dezember 2007)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> mach doch erst mal ein besseres Bild - Bitte !
> 
> meine sind auch nicht gut !
> doch wenn ich dein Rad hätte, würd ich mich wenigstens beim Bild anstrengen !



Willst du damit sagen, dass ich mich beim Bike auch nicht angestrengt habe?  Immerhin mußte ich erst mah das Geld verdienen, dass ich dann in den Laden getragen habe. Schöne Bilder waren bisher nicht drin, weil ich immer nur bei Sauwetter und im Dunkeln  draußen unterwegs war. Das Bike fährt sich filigran Hatte davor zwei Rotwilds (Ht und Fully); die waren deutlich unspektakulärer. Übringens zu deiner Frage im Race-Fully Thread: bei mir umme Ecke steht auch ein Anthem Advanced Carbon rum


----------



## Re-spekt (11. Dezember 2007)

tchuldige  ! nein das Bike ist gut - und sieht live bestimmt toll aus - aber das Bild ........ geht garnicht !


----------



## s.schwabe (3. Januar 2008)

Hier kommt mein weißes Baby:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/6/6/8/_/large/CIMG2015.JPG


----------



## provester (3. Januar 2008)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein weißes Baby:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/7/6/6/8/_/large/CIMG2015.JPG




meine persönliche Meinung:

der Spacerturm geht garnicht! Dann kauf dir lieber nen Rahmen in der richtigen Größen..


----------



## EmJay (3. Januar 2008)

Anbei jetzt mal mein Endorfin im neuen, nachweihnachtlichen Outfit...

Man möge es mir verzeihen, dass ich es schon im CC-Kunstwerke Thread gepostet habe, aber hier muss es ja auf jeden Fall auch stehen...

Neu: m2racer Sattelklemme, Ashima Bremsscheiben, Nokonzüge neu designt, XTR Shadow Schaltwerk, Laufräder mit King Naben und DT Felgen. Nicht im Bild das KCNC Scandium Innenlager...

Geplant ist jetzt noch ne goldene Kurbel, falls ich nicht doch noch zu der Meinung komme, dass das schon zu viel sein könnte...
Vielleicht auch schwarz mit goldener Kurbelschraube und roten Kettenblattschrauben. Mal sehen.

Genug geschwafelt...

















Mehr davon im NEUEN Fotoalbum...


----------



## Flo7 (3. Januar 2008)

HI
sieht echt super aus! was ist das für eine sid? oder hast du die krone poliert?
mfg flo


----------



## EmJay (3. Januar 2008)

Die SID ist bzw. war eine 2001er SID SL.
Krone entlackt und poliert, Tauchrohre von Endorfin in Rahmenfarbe lacken gelassen, rechte Seite ist jetzt leer und wird mit einer selbstgemachten Carbonkappe verschlossen.


----------



## Mister P. (3. Januar 2008)

Echt ein klasse Rad!
Sehr stimmig aufgebaut.

Was wiegts denn??

Gruß


----------



## EmJay (3. Januar 2008)

Gewicht ca. 9,3kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2008)

rock n roll!


----------



## faketreee (3. Januar 2008)

@EmJay: Sehr fett. Wirklich. Die Farbtupfer sind auch genau richtig dosiert, nicht zu viel, nicht zu wenig. Einzig die Kurbel will nicht so ganz ins Gesamtbild passen, die wirkt etwas wie ein Fremdkörper, finde ich. Aber sonst.... echt top!


----------



## fleck (3. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Sahnestück.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damonsta (3. Januar 2008)

Einfach geil Nabenbruder. Nabenbruderschaft Chris King, verdammtnochmal.


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. Januar 2008)

nur das weiß wird langsam langweilig....


----------



## Re-spekt (3. Januar 2008)

sieht gut aus !


----------



## ufp (4. Januar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> nur das weiß wird langsam langweilig....


Stimmt.
Wir sollten den Threadtitel umbenennen.
Postet eure 08/15 Bikes(farben)  .
Einen "Eure rosa/pinkfarbenen Räder!" http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3712155#post3712155
Thread gibts ja auch schon.

Vielleicht werden ja die bunten Bikes wieder Mode, so wie "damals", in den frühen 90ern. Stichwort paul components, ringle, Cook's, roox, etc.  

mfg ufp


----------



## hako1800 (8. Januar 2008)

Kunstwerk noch nicht,aber es wird noch weisser!!

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439202/cat/500/ppuser/102448


----------



## Speeedfreak (22. Januar 2008)

will euch meins nicht vorenthalten 
Audi weiß Perlmut effekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. Januar 2008)

hako1800 schrieb:


> Kunstwerk noch nicht,aber es wird noch weisser!!
> 
> http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/439202/cat/500/ppuser/102448



Ähm. Wie groß bist du? Für nen Moment dachte ich das sei ein Kinderrad . 

Die Pedale gehen gar nicht und ich würde ne schwarze Kurbel montieren, plus noch ein paar kleine blaue Details. Die Hope-Sachen dürften halbwegs zum am Rahmen vorhandenen blau passen.
Die Rahmenfarbe ist schick, schon mal ne gute Basis 

@Speedfreak: Warum haste dir nicht gleich nen Crosser oder ein RR geholt? 2fach und Starrgabel am MTB finde ich unsinnig, sry. Sonst schön clean und sehr stimmig. Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Und die Kurbel? TA Carmina?


----------



## Speeedfreak (22. Januar 2008)

@Jaypeare
Rahmen ist ein Trek schlag mich tot;-)
Kurbel ist ne alte Sugino schwarz matt 
Für mich optimal!!!


----------



## goegolo (22. Januar 2008)

Ein Klassiker...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Januar 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ein Klassiker...



Einfach nur geil.....


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (22. Januar 2008)

..noch ein Klassiker 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (22. Januar 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ..noch ein Klassiker
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aahhhh super es wird immer besser.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (22. Januar 2008)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> ..noch ein Klassiker  Specialized Stumpjumper


 ein Klassiker, keine Frage  .
Aber die Kurbel  , eine schwarze noch, dann wärs perfekt   

mfg ufp


----------



## KarstenXC (24. Januar 2008)

Servus Gemeinde!
Seit Dezember bin ich auch im Besitz eines weißen Kunstwerkes, und möchte es Euch nicht vorenthalten. Ist ein CANYON Nerve XC7 Mj. 08
Weitere Bilder findet Ihr in meiner Gallerie.


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2008)

Wow, sehr schön, das Canyon


----------



## ufp (24. Januar 2008)

KarstenXC schrieb:


> Seit Dezember bin ich auch im Besitz eines weißen Kunstwerkes, und möchte es Euch nicht vorenthalten. Ist ein CANYON Nerve XC7 Mj. 08


Hübsch  .
Aber eine Fox in (Ice)Weiß wär das i Tüpfelchen.
Bzw. eine schwarze Kurbel; oder die Race Face Deuce in weiß  .

mfg wo-ufp1


----------



## KarstenXC (24. Januar 2008)

@Speedfire
@ufp

Danke Jungs! Natürlich wäre es cool, wenn die angesprochenen Teile farblich auch noch passen würden. Aber nun muß daß Bike erst mal ordentlich Dreck schlucken, bevor da wieder was investiert wird...........


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

Dann versuch ich mich jetzt mal wieder...

Mein Kunstwerk habe ich grad mal so zwischen etlichen Klausuren etwas geupdatet.

Ta ta ta taaaaaaaaaaaa- here it is: mein "WEISSGOLD" 

Jetzt ist es für mich fast perfekt... Neue Kurbel, neues Glück. Dazu andere Pedale und alle roten Schrauben weg.

Und sorry, die Sonne hat leider etwas reflektiert (Ja, Sonne- es gibt sie noch  )























Ich hoffe, es gefällt! Mehr Detailbilder im Album....


----------



## CrashOversteel (29. Januar 2008)

Sehr nice. Ich finde die Veränderungen echt gelungen, schaut super aus.  

Wo hast du die goldenen Aluschrauben her? Passen gut zu dem Tune gold, am Schaltwerk hast du auch noch eine (zugklemmschraube) die nicht so gut von der Farbe passt.


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

Hey! Die Schrauben sind alle von jaeger-motorsport.de

Die Zugklemmschraube ist leider ein wenig aus dem Rahmen gefallen, find ich auch sehr schade...


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Januar 2008)

Seeehr geil das Endorfin. Endlich mal wieder ein "WOW" auf den ersten Blick. Der Rahmen ist ohnehin ein Traum.  

Nach langem Suchen hab ich aber doch was zum Meckern gefunden: Ich finde die Sid passt optisch nicht zu den dicken Rahmenrohren, sieht zu dünn aus.


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Seeehr geil das Endorfin. Endlich mal wieder ein "WOW" auf den ersten Blick. Der Rahmen ist ohnehin ein Traum.
> 
> Nach langem Suchen hab ich aber doch was zum Meckern gefunden: Ich finde die Sid passt optisch nicht zu den dicken Rahmenrohren, sieht zu dünn aus.



Dann, wenn ich eine vergleichbare Gabel mit knapp nem Kilo finde, dann wird auch dieser Makel behoben. Aber das wird wohl noch laaaaaange dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (29. Januar 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Mein Kunstwerk habe ich grad mal so zwischen etlichen Klausuren etwas geupdatet.
> 
> Ta ta ta taaaaaaaaaaaa- here it is: mein "WEISSGOLD"
> 
> Ich hoffe, es gefällt! Mehr Detailbilder im Album....


Sehr schöne  .

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Steuersatz? Semiintegriert?
Schade, ein "normaler" wäre noch schöner  .
Und schade auch, daß die Gabelbrücke in silber ist  , das stört den ansonsten tollen und stimmigen Aufbau. Eine schwarze Gabelbrück und ein goldener Tune Schnellspanner, dann wäre es *perfekt*  .

mfg ufp


----------



## EmJay (29. Januar 2008)

Ich bin froh, dass der Lack von der Brücke runter ist, war das ein Akt. Also hör bloß auf....


----------



## KarstenXC (29. Januar 2008)

Sogar die Speichennippel in Gold - krass. 
Cooler Gesamteindruck - sehr detailreich


----------



## boschi (3. Februar 2008)

So, mein kleiner Beitrag zum Thema weiß;-) noch nicht fertig, aber im stetigen Aufbau befindlich;-)


----------



## boschi (3. Februar 2008)

war nichts;-) also nochmal...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## boschi (3. Februar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

Nicht schön, nicht wirklich weiß, aber sehr interessant .


----------



## boschi (3. Februar 2008)

In Planung:

- Nokon Schalt-, Bremszüge weiß-blau kombiniert (bestellt)
- Steuersatz von NC17 auf Chris King rot
- Bremshebel Paul oder Kooka blau
- V-Brakes Paul o.ä. blau oder rot
- Schaltwerk Paul blau
- Schnellspanner und Sattelstützenklemme Hope rot

wer solche Teile in gutem Zustand veräussern möchte bitte anbieten


----------



## [email protected]!t (3. Februar 2008)

mit normalen läufrädern wäre es sicherlich viel viel schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (3. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nicht schön, nicht wirklich weiß, aber sehr interessant .



*g* Naja, bin dabei das Bike nach meinen optischen Wünschen aufzubauen, da ich das Ding ja auch jeden Tag sehen muß;-) Bin für konstruktive Kritik aber jederzeit offen und auch dankbar.


----------



## boschi (3. Februar 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> mit normalen läufrädern wäre es sicherlich viel viel schöner



Erschlagt mich nicht, aber hatte auch schon an weiße Spengle gedacht


----------



## masta2006 (3. Februar 2008)

newone schrieb:


> Hallo
> So, nun will ich auch endlich mal meinen Schatz zeigen
> 
> 
> ...



Aber der Käfig ist doch falschherum zusammengebaut! Oder`?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (3. Februar 2008)

boschi schrieb:


> Erschlagt mich nicht, aber hatte auch schon an weiße Spengle gedacht



Ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde die Spengle Räder auch geil, daher meine Bitte...
Solltest du die Schwarzen Laufräder die du jetzt hast veräußern wollen dann meld dich bitte mal per Mail. Aber bitte keine utopischen Preisvorstellung, hat auch noch Zeit muß net gleich morgen sein, kann ruhig noch ein paar Wochen dauern. 
Danke und Gruß 
Stolli


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Februar 2008)

boschi schrieb:


> *g* Naja, bin dabei das Bike nach meinen optischen Wünschen aufzubauen, da ich das Ding ja auch jeden Tag sehen muß;-) Bin für konstruktive Kritik aber jederzeit offen und auch dankbar.



Je häufiger ich es sehe, desto besser gefällt es mir . Das blau am Rahmen ist schön spacig und der Rahmen an sich ist sehr schön. Ist der aus Stahl? Sieht wegen der filigranen Rohre irgendwie so aus.

Rein optisch gehen Sattel und Laufräder überhaupt nicht und die Kurbel gefällt mir auch nicht (was ist das überhaupt?). Würde entweder komplett in schwarz oder blau mit schwarzen Blättern besser wirken. Desweiteren finde ich die paar roten Teile zu viel des Guten - oder zu wenig, je nachdem, das hätte wenn konsequenter durchgehalten werden müssen. Mit den roten Hope-Teilen, die du planst, sieht das vermutlich schon anders aus.

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr individueller Aufbau .


----------



## newone (3. Februar 2008)

Hallo
@masta2006: Keine Angst, da ist schon alles so, wie es sein muss.
                   Und DANKE, dass du mein Rad mal wieder auf die aktuelle Seite 
                   des Threats geholt hast.
Gruß

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (3. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Je häufiger ich es sehe, desto besser gefällt es mir . Das blau am Rahmen ist schön spacig und der Rahmen an sich ist sehr schön. Ist der aus Stahl? Sieht wegen der filigranen Rohre irgendwie so aus.
> 
> Rein optisch gehen Sattel und Laufräder überhaupt nicht und die Kurbel gefällt mir auch nicht (was ist das überhaupt?). Würde entweder komplett in schwarz oder blau mit schwarzen Blättern besser wirken. Desweiteren finde ich die paar roten Teile zu viel des Guten - oder zu wenig, je nachdem, das hätte wenn konsequenter durchgehalten werden müssen. Mit den roten Hope-Teilen, die du planst, sieht das vermutlich schon anders aus.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein sehr individueller Aufbau .



Danke danke*g*

der Rahmen ist ein Rocky Mountain Element T.O. 
Der ist nicht aus Stahl sondern aus Easton Aluminium.
Den Speedneedle Sattel hatte ich wegen der farbe gewählt und weil das Carbon im mittelteil zu sehen ist. das findet sich nämlich in den Laufrädern, der kasette und der Profile Kurbel wieder. Klar wär ne weiße Race Face next Kurbel besser, aber da bin ich einige Jahre zu spät *g*. Weiße Spengle Laufräder wachsen leider auch nicht mehr auf Bäumen. Die restlichen roten teile werden demnächst bestellt und dann gibts ein Foto-update;-) An den anderen Teilen beiß ich mir die Zähne aus, da nur alle paar Jubeljahre mal irgendwas beim e-bay drin ist und der Zustand ja dann auch top sein sollte.
Also wer was hat, BITTE anbieten...


----------



## Racer09 (4. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Je häufiger ich es sehe, desto besser gefällt es mir . Das blau am Rahmen ist schön spacig und der Rahmen an sich ist sehr schön. Ist der aus Stahl? Sieht wegen der filigranen Rohre irgendwie so aus.
> 
> Rein optisch gehen Sattel und Laufräder überhaupt nicht und die Kurbel gefällt mir auch nicht (was ist das überhaupt?). Würde entweder komplett in schwarz oder blau mit schwarzen Blättern besser wirken. Desweiteren finde ich die paar roten Teile zu viel des Guten - oder zu wenig, je nachdem, das hätte wenn konsequenter durchgehalten werden müssen. Mit den roten Hope-Teilen, die du planst, sieht das vermutlich schon anders aus.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein sehr individueller Aufbau .



Hier zeigt sich malwieder geballte Kompetenz   Nochnichtmal ne Ahnung woraus ein Element gefertigt ist und nebenbei, ne Brille wirkt Wunder hab ich mir sagen lassen, steht ja fett Profile drauf 

Aber noch was anderes, der LRS ist echt schick, nur ich find ihn echt schick, nur unpassend zu deinem Rocky. Als Trainings LRS fürs RR find ich ihn mega, nur am Bike sehe ich ihn als Fremdkörper an.


----------



## boschi (4. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich malwieder geballte Kompetenz   Nochnichtmal ne Ahnung woraus ein Element gefertigt ist und nebenbei, ne Brille wirkt Wunder hab ich mir sagen lassen, steht ja fett Profile drauf
> 
> Aber noch was anderes, der LRS ist echt schick, nur ich find ihn echt schick, nur unpassend zu deinem Rocky. Als Trainings LRS fürs RR find ich ihn mega, nur am Bike sehe ich ihn als Fremdkörper an.




Danke für die viele Resonanz...
Das ich mit dem Bike so anecke hätt ich nicht gedacht*g*
Da ja viele hier Anstoß an meinen Laufrädern finden bitte ich mal um sinnvolle Vorschläge der Verbesserung;-)
Sollte aber Farblich zu blau-weiß-rot passen...


----------



## Racer09 (4. Februar 2008)

boschi schrieb:


> Danke für die viele Resonanz...
> Das ich mit dem Bike so anecke hätt ich nicht gedacht*g*
> Da ja viele hier Anstoß an meinen Laufrädern finden bitte ich mal um sinnvolle Vorschläge der Verbesserung;-)
> Sollte aber Farblich zu blau-weiß-rot passen...



Würde Nabentechnisch was blau eloxiertes nehmen wie zb. Tune und es mit dem rot nicht zu sehr übertreiben. Als Bremse würde ich ne schwarze Precision Proshift mit schwarzen Kookas vorschlagen und ne weiße RF-Kurbel.


----------



## boschi (4. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Würde Nabentechnisch was blau eloxiertes nehmen wie zb. Tune und es mit dem rot nicht zu sehr übertreiben. Als Bremse würde ich ne schwarze Precision Proshift mit schwarzen Kookas vorschlagen und ne weiße RF-Kurbel.



Weiße RF ist klar.. wenn ich eine finde (vorzugsweise eine NEXT) dann wird das sofort erledigt;-) Bremshebel hab ich welche in blau von kooka in Arbeit. Mir fehlen dann nur noch ordentliche 8-fach trigger, da ich im Moment ne XTR-Kombi fahre. Ich würde die schwarzen Teile gern so weit wie möglich verbannen, daher wär ne blaue V-Brake schon top. Naben von Chris King wär doch auch ok, oder?! aber ich denke da lass ich mir zeit.


----------



## Racer09 (4. Februar 2008)

boschi schrieb:


> Weiße RF ist klar.. wenn ich eine finde (vorzugsweise eine NEXT) dann wird das sofort erledigt;-) Bremshebel hab ich welche in blau von kooka in Arbeit. Mir fehlen dann nur noch ordentliche 8-fach trigger, da ich im Moment ne XTR-Kombi fahre. Ich würde die schwarzen Teile gern so weit wie möglich verbannen, daher wär ne blaue V-Brake schon top. Naben von Chris King wär doch auch ok, oder?! aber ich denke da lass ich mir zeit.



Klar wären die King auch "ok", aber bei der Bremse würde ich wirlich eher zu schwarz greifen, nur ist dein Bike und dir muß es gefallen. Sag nur Kontraste


----------



## Racer09 (4. Februar 2008)

Wegen der Schalthebel würde ich dir dann eher zu den aktuellen XTR Shiftern raten, sind super leichtgängig, präzise und dürften auch mit deinem älteren XTR funzen, wenns nicht gerade ein Invers ist


----------



## boschi (4. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Klar wären die King auch "ok", aber bei der Bremse würde ich wirlich eher zu schwarz greifen, nur ist dein Bike und dir muß es gefallen. Sag nur Kontraste



Na warscheinlich muß ich das erst angebaut sehen um mich zu entscheiden;-) Da ich nun mittlererweile schon 7 Jahre dran baue und in der Zeit nur ca. 500km gefahren bin kommts glaub ich auf 1 Jahr und einige "Testteile" nicht mehr an *lach* Auf jeden Fall danke für die Vorschläge. 
Gut Ding will schließlich Weile haben und wie gesagt fallen besagte Teile leider auch nicht mehr vom Himmel.
Ach ja, zu den neuen XTR-Triggern: Das wird leider nichts, denn ich denke nicht das man die bei 8-fach irgendwie blockieren kann... Da meine Kasette ne einzelanfertigung aus Carbon ist für die ich ne menge Geld bezahlt hab wird es mir nur allzu schwer fallen auf 9-fach zu gehen.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Februar 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Hier zeigt sich malwieder geballte Kompetenz   Nochnichtmal ne Ahnung woraus ein Element gefertigt ist und nebenbei, ne Brille wirkt Wunder hab ich mir sagen lassen, steht ja fett Profile drauf



Ich weiß dass ein Rocky Element aus Alu ist, nur war ich mir nicht über die Historie im Klaren. Hätte ja sein können, dass es das auch mal aus Stahl gab, die relativ dünnen Rohre sprachen dafür.  Deswegen frage ich ja, damit mir armen Unwissenden geholfen wird .
Respekt für deine Augen, selbst jetzt wo du mir das mit dem Profile gesagt hast kann ichs nicht lesen...

Die Kritik am Sattel bezog sich übrigens aufs erste Bild, der Speedneedle passt besser. Auf diesem Foto scheint mir allerdings wiederum das blau der SaStü zu hell, oder täuscht das?


----------



## boschi (4. Februar 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass ein Rocky Element aus Alu ist, nur war ich mir nicht über die Historie im Klaren. Hätte ja sein können, dass es das auch mal aus Stahl gab, die relativ dünnen Rohre sprachen dafür.  Deswegen frage ich ja, damit mir armen Unwissenden geholfen wird .
> Respekt für deine Augen, selbst jetzt wo du mir das mit dem Profile gesagt hast kann ichs nicht lesen...
> 
> Die Kritik am Sattel bezog sich übrigens aufs erste Bild, der Speedneedle passt besser. Auf diesem Foto scheint mir allerdings wiederum das blau der SaStü zu hell, oder täuscht das?




Leute, streitet nicht;-)

Hier gehts schließlich ums gleiche Hobby. Das nicht jeder alles wissen kann ist klar und ich glaube nicht das die Aussage "todernst" gemeint war *lach*
das erste bild ist jetzt ca. 7 Monate alt, das 2. (unscharfe) von gestern abend. Bei der SaStü täuschen dich deine Augen nicht, jedoch war ich selbst erschrocken als ich das bild gesehen hab;-) das es so krass aussieht liegt warscheinlich an den Lichtverhältnissen und dem Darstellungsvermögen meines "High-End" 2Megapixel Fotohandy.*g* In Natur bemerkt mans nur bei genauem hinsehen unter bestimmten Lichteinfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (4. Februar 2008)

boschi schrieb:


> Ach ja, zu den neuen XTR-Triggern: Das wird leider nichts, denn ich denke nicht das man die bei 8-fach irgendwie blockieren kann... Da meine Kasette ne einzelanfertigung aus Carbon ist für die ich ne menge Geld bezahlt hab wird es mir nur allzu schwer fallen auf 9-fach zu gehen.



Muss es unbedingt XTR sein? XT-Shifter 8-fach bekommt man immer noch neu, z.B. hier. Ich will mich auch nicht vom 8-fach-System trennen  . Das läuft im dicksten Matsch einfach besser als 9-fach und der Verschleiß scheint mir auch etwas geringer.

Der Rahmen ist schon genial. Ich würde aber kein rot mit ins Spiel bringen. Hast du schon mal über weiße Anbauteil nachgedacht? Nur in blau-weiß mit etwas schwarz stelle ich mir den Gesamteindruck stimmiger vor. Mit den roten Teilen finde ich persönlich es etwas zu bunt.


----------



## boschi (4. Februar 2008)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist schon genial. Ich würde aber kein rot mit ins Spiel bringen. Hast du schon mal über weiße Anbauteil nachgedacht? Nur in blau-weiß mit etwas schwarz stelle ich mir den Gesamteindruck stimmiger vor. Mit den roten Teilen finde ich persönlich es etwas zu bunt.




Hallo, 

ja habe schon oft über weiße Anbauteile nachgedacht, nur welche?
Dieses ganze neue "Syncros" und Spank gedöns was da so im E-Bay rumgeistert ist ja sicher nicht das wahre für diesen Rahmen.. Das einzige was mir noch einfällt wäre halt ne weiße Race Face Next oder Turbine Kurbel und paar Spengle Laufräder.
Dummerweise ist mir damals in der Bucht auch das herrliche Sachs Quarz in weiß mit USA-Look vom Storck durch die lappen gegangen


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

So, update;-) 

Die weißen Nokons liegen zum Anbau bereit. 
Ausserdem hat sich noch ne Quelle aufgetan, die mir bis nächsten Monat noch ein wahres "Kunstwerk" reserviert. Mehr dazu aber erst wenn die Teile bezahlt,    eingetroffen und verbaut sind.;-)

P.S.: Suche immer noch weiße Race Face Kurbeln und ein blaues Paul.


----------



## John Rico (6. Februar 2008)

Wo hast du die weißen Nokons her und kannst du mal ein Bild von denen reinstellen? Mich würde auch interessieren, ob das weiß wirklich hält, aber das wird wohl erst der/dein Langzeittest zeigen.

GRuß
Sven


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo John Rico, 

die weißen Nokons hab ich von der Firma IK Zweirad in Berlin. Wunderte mich auch, denn die sollten ja angeblich erst ab KW8 lieferbar sein. Nun ja, sie liegen daheim *g* Da ich heut noch unterwegs bin stell ich morgen mal ein Bild ein. Ob das Weiß hält kann ich mir auch noch nicht so vorstellen. Warscheinlich auch in naher Zukunft noch nicht. Ich werd mein Bike jetzt erstmal komplett machen bevor ich 1000 mal alles wieder ab und anbaue bloß um ein paar km zu fahren. Ich werd aber die Erfahrungen damit sofort kundtun wenn ich sie getestet hab.

Mfg Toby


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute , ....ja, weiß ist es und es soll gefahren werden!


----------



## boschi (6. Februar 2008)

Schick schick...
Schwarze Kurbeln wären noch genial;-)


----------



## IGGY (9. Februar 2008)

So. Mein Teamrad ist nun auch fertig für die kommende Saison!


----------



## Matze. (9. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja hervorragend gelungen, mein Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (9. Februar 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> So. Mein Teamrad ist nun auch fertig für die kommende Saison!


Interessante Farbkombi . Mal was anderes. Nett.

Allerdings, wie so oft, die Kurbel  .

mfg ufp


----------



## Matze. (10. Februar 2008)

> Allerdings, wie so oft, die Kurbel  .




Leider halt die Beste  es wäre aber nicht schlecht wenn´s die wenigstens in schwarz zur Auswahl gäbe.


----------



## Skully (10. Februar 2008)

@ IGGY: Gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut   Ist das 'ne weiße Magura Menja?


----------



## IGGY (10. Februar 2008)

Menja!


----------



## -MaLi- (11. Februar 2008)

was kostet denn so ein bike wie es da steht
ich finde es extremst schick die farbkombi hätte nicht besser sein können!


----------



## IGGY (11. Februar 2008)

Schau mal in meine Signatur. Ruf beim JJ-Zweiradsport an und frag am besten mal selber nach! Sagst dann einfach das du den Preis gerne wüßtest von dem Teamrad was (IGGY) fährt!
Hier nochmal ein Bild in Aktion!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Randy Andy (11. Februar 2008)

@ IGGY

Das ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich dein ernst. Vom Spezi zum Müsing und jetzt n Drössinger.  

Und dann die Fulcrums! 

Wie kann man nur so absteigen?  

Aber wir rennfahrer machen ja so einiges für geld!!! 

Optisch passts auf jeden fall!

Randy


----------



## fatboy (11. Februar 2008)

Drössiger, Andy. Drössiger.

Würdest Du auf nen Sponsor verzichten, nur weil Dir die Marke nicht gefällt?


----------



## IGGY (12. Februar 2008)

Hi Andy
Keine Panik mein Müsing ist noch bei mir, und das bleibt es auch. 
Aber ich bin sehr froh, das Jürgen Drössiger und JJ-Zweiradsport, uns Hobbyfahrer unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Randy Andy (12. Februar 2008)

Jungs, in dem Fall bin ich auch Hure!!!

Iggy, was wiegts denn?

Andy


----------



## IGGY (12. Februar 2008)

10,8


----------



## Randy Andy (12. Februar 2008)

Autsch!


----------



## jones (12. Februar 2008)

Randy Andy schrieb:


> Autsch!



hey - den gibt´s ja auch noch...   

sieht dein speci noch gleich aus wie letztes jahr - oder fährst dieses jahr was neues?


----------



## Randy Andy (12. Februar 2008)

hey jones,

ja, bin aber n bischen passiver geworden. Jedesmal wenn man was gepostet hat hat doch einer angefangen zu flennen oder wuste es besser! Ich mach es eben wie Heinz und schau mir die ganze Choose aus dem Hintergrund an.

Zum Speci. Hab n paar teile verändert. Ultimate Carbon Stütze, Becker Sattel, XTR Kurbel und n RF next Lenker. Bau mir aber mit den meisten Teilen nun n Plastikbomber auf. Wenn er fertig ist werd ich ihn kurz posten und dann wieder in den Hintergrund huschen. 

Sehen uns sicherlich in Münsingen oder evtl. auch schon in Buchs!

Grüße auf die Alb.

Randy


----------



## jones (13. Februar 2008)

[ot]

@andy,

ich les eigentlich auch fast nur noch - egal.

buchs hab ich auch vor - mal sehen, was das training die nächsten wochen macht.

bis denn

[/ot]


----------



## branderstier (15. Februar 2008)

Hi Ingo,

feines Bike u. noch geilere Laufräder.
Kannst mir ja mal demnächst auf einer Tour deinen Erfahrungsbericht zu dem LRS geben.

Schöne Grüße nach Knolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (17. Februar 2008)

So, jetzt hau ich die Bikes hier auch noch mal rein.
Steppenwolf Tundra Race, Specialized Stumpjumper FSR S.E.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Bis denn!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (22. Februar 2008)

Zwar nicht die schönste Kulisse und nicht das schärfste Bild, aber es war gerad seit langem mal wieder sauber und die Gelegenheit hab ich genutzt: 






So wie es da steht, ist es erstmal vollkommen. Soll heißen: keine neuen Parts mehr. 

Und die nächsten Bilder knips ich im Grünen


----------



## -MaLi- (23. Februar 2008)

schöne kombination mit dem blau 
aber dennoch bei den naben find ich das übertrieben


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Februar 2008)

Danke Mali! Die Naben hab ich aber besonders gern an dem Bock  
Waren damals zu Beginn des Aufbaus quasi die Grundlage für die Blau/Weiß Farbkombi.
Weil heut so super Wetter war, hier nochmal in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## butsche2002 (24. Februar 2008)

auch dabei...........!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Februar 2008)

@butsche2002

Saugeil dein Gt, gefällt mir hammermäßig gut.   
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## racejo (24. Februar 2008)

wäre doch der rahmen nicht so hoch und eine andere kurbel dran


----------



## steve81 (27. Februar 2008)

Butsche, das Zaskar ist sehr schön! 
Woher hast Du die Weißwand-Mountain Kings?


----------



## butsche2002 (27. Februar 2008)

erstmal danke für die blumen.........das zaskar scheint ja hier im forum ganz gut anzukommen...........habe es auch beim user-wettbewerb:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319287
eingestellt.........also wenn es gefällt bitte voten......... 

die kings habe ich bei ebay ersteigert.........sind sonst echt schwer zu bekommen.......free-wheels-de war der vekäufer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butsche2002 (27. Februar 2008)

habe gerade geshen das es die contis auch bei bike-mailorder gibt........
39,- euronen das stück


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

das zu butsches zaskar passende fully: GT XCR 1000 team









auch dieses rad ist im oben geposteten wettbewerb zu finden


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Februar 2008)

Für Stütze, Kurbel und Schaltwerk ließe sich noch hübscheres/besseres finden. 

Davon abgesehen machts n schönen Gesamteindruck!


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Februar 2008)

..gefällt seeehr gut , das gt !!!!


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Für Stütze, Kurbel und Schaltwerk ließe sich noch hübscheres/besseres finden.


stimmt absolut, deshalb kommt demnächst eine schwarze turbine lp vorne und ein weisses sram 9.0 sl schaltwerk hinten dran. dafür fehlen nur noch die shifter.
bei der stütze bin ich noch unschlüssig, da es eine gekröpfte stütze sein muss und da habe ich noch nix richtig tolles gefunden. so lange bleibt eben die wcs dran.



Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen machts n schönen Gesamteindruck!



merci!


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..gefällt seeehr gut , das gt !!!!



danke, fährt auch wie sau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (27. Februar 2008)

Thomson?


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Thomson?



sehr schön! fahre ich auch am rennrad. die lässt sich aber mit setback kaum absenken und ab und an ist das hier ganz nützlich


----------



## FeierFox (27. Februar 2008)

Wobei das Absenken bei dem Rahmen nur in begrenztem Umfang möglich ist


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> Wobei das Absenken bei dem Rahmen nur in begrenztem Umfang möglich ist



auch wieder wahr. vielleicht sollte ich es mal ausprobieren


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe eine von Heylight mit 1,5 cm Versatz. Das schöne ist, dass der Versatz bei der Stütze optisch kaum auffällt und leicht ist sie auch.
Gibts aus Alu oder Carbon. Siehe meine Fotos oder direkt hier:
http://www.heylight.de/produkte/sattelstuetzen.htm


----------



## versus (29. Februar 2008)

schick! und wahnsinnig leicht  

halten die 128 gramm auch 80kg aus ?

will jetzt allerdings keine sattelstützen-diskussion anstossen, also bevor ich gemahnt werde: 

danke für die tipps und nun *back to topic !*


----------



## RealNBK (29. Februar 2008)

die 128gramm beziehen sich auf 200mm länge... du brauchst mindestens 350mm


----------



## butsche2002 (2. März 2008)

hallo freunde weißer räder !!!!!!!!!!!
unbedingt hier mit voten :ABSTIMMUNG - das beste User-GT 2007 ---- HARDTAIL (5 v. 6)................danke !!!!!!!


----------



## Echinopsis (2. März 2008)

> die regeln:
> 1. der Wettbewerb läuft vom 01.02.2008 bis zum 29.02.2008 23.59 Uhr. alles was zu spät eingeht kommt nicht mit...


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  

Wirklich schick die weißen GT, gefallen mir gut. Bei dem Zaskar wäre vielleicht eine andere Gabel eine Überlegung wert, dürfte rein funktionell gesehen ein Fortschritt sein. Optisch passt die Judy ja ganz gut, ich mag die ollen Gummiteile allerdings nicht.
Jetzt, wo Weiß so im Trend liegt, ist die Auswahl an weißen Gabeln recht groß.


----------



## versus (3. März 2008)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil



stimmt genau! allerdings konnten bis zum 29.02. *GT-bikes eingestellt *werden und nun können bis zum 14.03. *punkte vergeben *werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daan_nur_pink (20. März 2008)

Geiler Scheiß in weiß.



Wollte mich auf diesem Wege noch bei allen Usern dieses Boards bedanken, die mir geholfen haben die richtigen Teile auszusuchen. Is ja nich immer so leicht. ;-D
Gruß


----------



## Musicman (20. März 2008)

Nice, was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Dude5882 (20. März 2008)

Das sieht mir nach Kinesis Superlight 2007 (verkehrsweiß, TA 24?) aus..


----------



## RealNBK (20. März 2008)

und vor allem: Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## daan_nur_pink (20. März 2008)

der rahmen is ein marathon team sl von rtr-bikes, also nix kinesis.
Gabel is die carbotech axima.
Gruß


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2008)

daan_nur_pink schrieb:


> der rahmen is ein marathon team sl von rtr-bikes, also nix kinesis.


----------



## daan_nur_pink (21. März 2008)

prollo


----------



## fatboy (22. März 2008)

Na, irgendwo wird der Rahmen wohl geschweißt worden sein. Das Ding sieht 100% nach Kinesis SL aus.
Das Rad selbst finde ich aber irgendwie .....naja...... Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch.


----------



## daan_nur_pink (22. März 2008)

Is richtig, der Rahmen sieht echt genauso aus. Hatte davor den Kinesis SL. Ja, der Verkäufer bei RTR-Bikes hat mir eben erzählt, dat dat Teil nich mit Standard Kineses Rohren zusammengeschweißt wurde. Ob man dem nun glauben kann, is ne andere Frage, aber er hat nen kompetenten Eindruck gemacht.


> Das Rad selbst finde ich aber irgendwie .....naja...... Nicht Fisch, nicht Fleisch.


Kann ich nachvollziehen. Hätte mir auch gerne nen Scandium Rahmen und ne XT-Kurbel geholt. Außerdem hätte ich mir noch vorne ne XC717 Felge mit XT-Nabe gerne geholt (so wie mein HR). Aber da ich in Berlin wohne (klauen und so...) und nur nen knappes Budget zur Verfügung hatte, is die Kubel, VR, Schalhebel von Deore... Ja, hab knapp 800 ausgegeben.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (23. März 2008)

daan_nur_pink schrieb:


> prollo



Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das war einfach nur zu schön. Klassisches Eigentor .
Kinesis und Co. bauen ja nicht nur einen Rahmen, sondern bieten verschiedene Kombinationen aus Rohrsätzen, Gussets, Ausfallenden etc. an wo sich jeder Grossabnehmer dann "seinen" Rahmen draus stricken kann. Deshalb bleibt es trotzdem ein Standardrahmen, was Anderes wäre zu dem Preis auch gar nicht möglich. Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass der Rahmen schlecht wäre, fahre ja selber was Ähnliches.

Für den Preis allemal ein gutes Rad. Meiner Meinung nach ist ein MTB mit Starrgabel und Straßenreifen ein Absurdum, aber jedem das Seine. Das Farbkonzept ist jedenfalls schon mal gelungen, schön konsequent und schlicht.


----------



## daan_nur_pink (24. März 2008)

> Meiner Meinung nach ist ein MTB mit Starrgabel und Straßenreifen ein Absurdum


Fantasieloser Langweiler!


----------



## etiam (24. März 2008)

daan_nur_pink schrieb:


> Geiler Scheiß in weiß.
> [hier war mal ein bild]
> Wollte mich auf diesem Wege noch bei allen Usern dieses Boards bedanken, die mir geholfen haben die richtigen Teile auszusuchen. Is ja nich immer so leicht. ;-D
> Gruß



ich hoffe das war ironisch. sorry beim nächsten mal nicht auf die meinung anderer hören. mich zum bleisift spricht es nicht an. (muss es aber auch nicht)

der geschwungene lenker passt nicht zur starrgabel. sieht sch..ade aus. schon mal mit nem geraden lenker probiert? die decals der gabel sind evtl noch ablösbar. den vorbau was tiefer und mit nem stärkeren neigungswinkel... (so dass der vorbau parallel zur fahrbahn liegt/steht)

das schönste an dem rad ist: ich muss nicht damit rumfahren


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. März 2008)

Oh, oh, oh Leutz
also mir gefällts, denn auch ein MTB mit Starrgabel und Strassenreifen hat was, find ich wenigstens....
Außerdem in weiß ist doch net übel, fahre auch seit kurzem starr, Rahmen in mattschwarz.....hehehehehe ich falle auch gerne a bisserl aus dem Rahmen.
Würde mir eventuell ne flachere Gabel und nen geraden Vorbau wünschen aber ansonsten....top die Kiste.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## fatboy (24. März 2008)

jepp,

flatbar würde ne ganze Menge bringen.


----------



## daan_nur_pink (24. März 2008)

irgendwie fand ich nen downhill lenker immer schon geiler. is jetzt zwar einer mit ner leichten biegung, aber eben geiler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (24. März 2008)

Du bist beratungsresistent, was? 

Richtig so, dir muss es gefallen und niemandem sonst.


----------



## [email protected] (25. März 2008)

Hier mal ein update.

INTENSE Spider29


----------



## fatboy (25. März 2008)

Geil!

Sieht aber aus, als ob der Reifen gerade so in die Gabel passt, wieviel Platz ist denn da noch?
Ist das bike werksseitig als 29er ausgelegt oder hast Du einfach umgebaut?


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Sieht aber aus, als ob der Reifen gerade so in die Gabel passt, wieviel Platz ist denn da noch?
> Ist das bike werksseitig als 29er ausgelegt oder hast Du einfach umgebaut?



Es ist ein speziell für 29-Zoll-Laufräder ausgelegtes Modell (ansonsten würde das Hinterrad wohl kaum in den Hinterbau passen). Siehe INTENSE Homepage. Die Gabel ist eine RockShox-Reba für 29-Zoll-Laufräder. Zwischen dem 2.3er Reifen und der Gabelbrücke ist noch ca. 5cm Luft. Das funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## [email protected] (3. April 2008)

Hier mal ein Foto eines *Checker Pig Shadow*, Jahrgang 2000, nach einem Facelifting.


----------



## zaprok (3. April 2008)

das intense


----------



## doubelyu (10. April 2008)

mein cc-bike


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2008)

Du kannst nicht einfach den Pfad auf der Festplatte verlinken. Du mußt das Bild schon in Dein Fotoalbum hochladen.


----------



## Schmittler (10. April 2008)

doubelyu schrieb:


> mein cc-bike



doch doch geht, siehste das bild denn nicht?!


----------



## nikerider (10. April 2008)

Schmittler schrieb:


> doch doch geht, siehste das bild denn nicht?!



Zumindest weiß man schonmal was für ein Rad es ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (10. April 2008)

doubelyu schrieb:


> mein cc-bike



ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Dude5882 (11. April 2008)

So in etwa dürfte es aussehen:






 Ich habe mir mal erlaubt das Bild von $killer auszuborgen.


----------



## Limit83 (11. April 2008)

So sah das Rad gestern mittag aus - wurde kurz danach aber noch mit roten Nokons aufgepeppt. Weiter Bilder folgen, wenn der neue LRS drin ist. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## SeppRotzl.benie (12. April 2008)

hab heute meinem XXV den Lenker weiß lackiert und meinen neuen SQ Lab montiert. 
Wenn es sich ergibt mach ich auch wieder schöne Fotos.


----------



## JoBa (15. April 2008)

da will ich doch mein Trek auch mal zeigen, solange ich es noch habe (will es jemand kaufen?)


----------



## pd1 (17. April 2008)

Hier mal meins für 08 :


----------



## prinz_f (17. April 2008)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins für 08 :
> ...



Wow!   Spitzen Renngerät!!!


----------



## Sahnie (17. April 2008)

JoBa schrieb:


> da will ich doch mein Trek auch mal zeigen, solange ich es noch habe (will es jemand kaufen?)




Nein!


----------



## s.schwabe (19. April 2008)

sieht ein bisschen abgeschrabbelt aus aber wird halt auch benutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (20. April 2008)

JoBa schrieb:


> da will ich doch mein Trek auch mal zeigen, solange ich es noch habe (will es jemand kaufen?)


Alle Achtung  !
Da steckt viel Liebe zum Detail (Sigma Minileuchten, Transparente Griffe, Kettenblatt, Kettenspanner; dürfte ein SS sein)  .
Nur das blau bzw. das türkis ist nicht ganz gleich.
Ev. noch die Lenkerend- bzw. Barendstoppeln in weiß oder blau .

Was ist denn das für ein Sattel?

mfg ufp


----------



## mordin (23. April 2008)

Noch nicht ganz komplett bis jetzt!! :>


----------



## 1977t (23. April 2008)

mordin schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz komplett bis jetzt!! :>



Hi!
Wo hast Du das Bike denn her? Gibt es doch nicht offiziell zu kaufen sondern wird nur bestimmten Shops zum testen für Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt? Hast Du eine Ahnung, was für ein Rahmen da tatsächlich drunter steckt?
Wieviel wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## JoBa (23. April 2008)

Soweit ich weiß hat Magura ein paar Einzelstücke dieses Bikes Ende 2006 (oder so) zu recht guten Konditionen abgegeben. Falls es noch welche geben sollte, wohl nur bei ebay oder Magura selber


----------



## berlin-mtbler (23. April 2008)

... verdammte schei**e !!!

... jetzt bin ich süchtig! *soschnellkann'sgehen*

... einfach mal so in den WhiteBike-Thread hier reingekuckt, in einer Session  gleich alle Seiten hier angeglotzt und das ist das Resultat:

... ich will auch ein weisses Bike!!!
*mussichhabenobwohlichschoneinpaaranderehabundzwardefinitiv*ihrseidjasogemein*daskannsichhiernurumeinverschwörungoder garumgehirnwäschehandeln*


----------



## mordin (24. April 2008)

1977t schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wo hast Du das Bike denn her? Gibt es doch nicht offiziell zu kaufen sondern wird nur bestimmten Shops zum testen für Kunden zur Verfügung gestellt? Hast Du eine Ahnung, was für ein Rahmen da tatsächlich drunter steckt?
> Wieviel wiegt das gute Stück?



Hallo,

Bike ist vom 2008, siehe auch (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322530&highlight=Magura)
aber ist halt umgebaut, Kurbel, Gabel und Rahmen sind original davon, rest von nem anderen bike...gewogen wars bei 10,4kg.
Rahmen ist ein Drössiger, genaues Gewicht ist nicht bekannt, hab es so auf 1650g geschätzt.
Ein paar rote Teile kommen noch dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (24. April 2008)

Ein Händler in Dortmund hat auch so eins zum Verkauf. Mehr per PM, falls jemand unbedingt son Geschoss haben will - will keine Werbung für den machen


----------



## Lateralus (24. April 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> So sah das Rad gestern mittag aus - wurde kurz danach aber noch mit roten Nokons aufgepeppt. Weiter Bilder folgen, wenn der neue LRS drin ist.
> Gruß Limit



Klasse Rad. Ich würde nur die goldene Sattelklemme gegen ne schwarze oder rote tauschen und für die Gesamtoptik wäre ne 960er XTR-Kurbel bestimmt klasse.


----------



## Dude5882 (24. April 2008)

So..nach ein paar kleinen Umbauten:











[Ich weiß, die Bremsleitungen müssen z.T. noch gekürzt werden, was ich im Zuge eines DOT-Tausches machen will; die Flaschenhalter kommen auf Dauer auch noch weg, das Rot beißt sich etwas mit dem roten Eloxat]


----------



## maggi>B (27. April 2008)

So, jetzt ist mein Brodie Rocket vorläufig fertig. Vorbau, Lenker und neue Bremsleitungen kamen hinzu.






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß
Maggi


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. April 2008)

Sooooo.... Hab heut mal mein Pferdchen abgelichtet....


----------



## FeierFox (27. April 2008)

das ist doch nen magura testbike ?! was fürn rahmen steckt denn drunter ?


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. April 2008)

FeierFox schrieb:


> das ist doch nen magura testbike ?!


Nunja.... der einzige der das bisher getestet hat bin ich....und das wird sich nicht so schnell ändern. 




FeierFox schrieb:


> was fürn rahmen steckt denn drunter ?




Keine Ahnung.... konnte mir mein Händler auch nicht sagen. Und es ist auch absolut nirgends zu ersehen was das für ein Rahmen sein soll. Ich weiss nur dass Magura mal mit Drössiger zusammen was gemacht haben aber ob das bei dem 08er Modell auch der Fall ist.... keine Ahnung.


----------



## IGGY (27. April 2008)

Positioniere doch mal den Poplockhebel mal richti. Der ist doch viel zu hoch!
Mach mal ein Bild von der Querstrebe im Hinterbau bitte. Dann kann ich dir sagen ob es ein Drössiger ist!


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Positioniere doch mal den Poplockhebel mal richti. Der ist doch viel zu hoch!



Wie meinst du das??? Wie soll er denn deiner Meinung nacvh eingestellt sein OHNE dass er den Schaltwippen im weg ist und dass die Leitung normal verläuft ?



IGGY schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild von der Querstrebe im Hinterbau bitte. Dann kann ich dir sagen ob es ein Drössiger ist!



....hier das gewünschte Bild:


----------



## FeierFox (27. April 2008)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> Nunja.... der einzige der das bisher getestet hat bin ich....und das wird sich nicht so schnell ändern.


Steht bei nem Händler hier umme Ecke halt fast genau so da. Sieht man ja auch schon am Rahmen wo der Wind herweht. Gefällt mir aber recht gut das Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (27. April 2008)

Das ist ein Drössiger M-Line Rahmen. Den habe ich auch vom Jürgen Drössiger bekommen nur mit anderem Deco! 





Den Hebel auf die andere Seite am Lenker und anders herum dran schrauben!
Willste ein Bild?


----------



## Limit83 (27. April 2008)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Klasse Rad. Ich würde nur die goldene Sattelklemme gegen ne schwarze oder rote tauschen und für die Gesamtoptik wäre ne 960er XTR-Kurbel bestimmt klasse.



Leider ist mir das gute Stück von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht in Offenburg aus der Garage der Herberge geklaut worden...


----------



## -=riChi=- (27. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drössiger M-Line Rahmen. Den habe ich auch vom Jürgen Drössiger bekommen nur mit anderem Deco!


Fein, nun weisss ich endlich was das für ein Rahmen ist.... thx




IGGY schrieb:


> Den Hebel auf die andere Seite am Lenker und anders herum dran schrauben!
> Willste ein Bild?



jo.... lass mal sehen. Mich stört es ehrlich gesagt auch an dieser Position weil man das Bike nur schlecht auf den Kopf stellen kann.


----------



## müsing (28. April 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir das gute Stück von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht in Offenburg aus der Garage der Herberge geklaut worden...



das ist ja eine sauerei. in letzter zeit werden ziemlich viele hochwertige räder geklaut, schon komisch.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. April 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> das ist ja eine sauerei. in letzter zeit werden ziemlich viele hochwertige räder geklaut, schon komisch.



Könnte daran liegen, dass die Radsaison wieder anfängt


----------



## prinz_f (28. April 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir das gute Stück von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht in Offenburg aus der Garage der Herberge geklaut worden...



Habe gerade die Nachricht auf BSN gelesen... tut mir wirklich leid für euer Team!!!   Hoffentlich werden die Diebe gefasst!!! Im Bericht stand ja etwas von einem Verdacht, dass es sich um Auftragsdiebstahl handelt. Wie kann man sowas nur machen? Einfach KRANK!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. April 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir das gute Stück von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht in Offenburg aus der Garage der Herberge geklaut worden...



Hmm, ich dürfte den der´ s geholt hat nicht erwischen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vielleicht haste Glück und bekommst es wieder....
Viel Erfolg 
Stolli


----------



## Ben1000 (28. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Das ist ein Drössiger M-Line Rahmen. Den habe ich auch vom Jürgen Drössiger bekommen nur mit anderem Deco!



Den selben Rahmen habe ich auch gerade fertig aufgebaut:

Drössiger M8.1 SL


----------



## Der P (28. April 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Leider ist mir das gute Stück von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht in Offenburg aus der Garage der Herberge geklaut worden...



Nee, odda?!?! Was für eine ver****, be*****, ******,******,****** Schei$e!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (28. April 2008)

-=riChi=- schrieb:


> jo.... lass mal sehen. Mich stört es ehrlich gesagt auch an dieser Position weil man das Bike nur schlecht auf den Kopf stellen kann.















@Ben1000  Woher kommst du?


----------



## Ben1000 (28. April 2008)

Aus Bambärch. Wieso?

Sag mal, wie bist du denn mit der Lackqualität so zufreiden? Ich finde die ja nicht so dolle.


----------



## IGGY (28. April 2008)

Ich dachte du kommst hier aus der Ecke!
Ich bin damit zufrieden! Wieso? Was ist denn los?


----------



## Ben1000 (28. April 2008)

Ich fahr das Ding ja erst seit knapp 500 km und habe schon an einigen Stellen Macken im Lack. Aber egal. Wenns tatsächlich noch schlimmer wird, dann sollte ich vielleicht reklamieren. Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass man das bei weißem Glanzdekor besser sieht, als bei meinem vorigen matt-grauen Rahmen...


----------



## mordin (29. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> @Ben1000  Woher kommst du?



in der stellung ist mir das teil schon 2x abgebrochen, nur leider ist das aber auch die beste.

hab sogar im offiziele magura forum gelesen das die sich positiv mit der verbindung des roch shox poplocks an ner magura gabel auslassen :>

sollte angeblich funktionieren, aber vorerst muss ich den anderen erstmal wieder kaputt mahcen


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2008)

@mordin Was ist denn da 2mal abgebrochen? Ich denke es wird bald eine andere Halterung kommen. 
@Ben1000 Das habe ich noch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (29. April 2008)

Naja, vielleicht nehme ich mein Radl ja auch nur zu hart ran  . Ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Die PZ Racing Sachen finde ich übrigens passen super zum Drössiger Rot. Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, da aber kaum gewichtsersparnis erst mal sein gelassen. Ansonsten bin ich bisher mit dem Rahmen auch super zufrieden.


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2008)

Ich fahre das rad auch nur so, da ich es gesponsort bekomme von Drössiger.
Die Teile sehen sehr schick aus, finde ich! Was hast du denn für einen LRS verbaut?


----------



## mordin (29. April 2008)

@IGGY einmal der Hebel ansich! 
und einmal an der Klemme...!
vor allem 45  für ne neue!


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2008)

Owei  
Die Klemme ist mir auch kaputt gegangen wegen dem OS Lenker. Zum Glück mußte ich das nicht selber bezahlen. Aber die Klemme bekommt man ja einzeln!


----------



## mordin (29. April 2008)

naja beim hebel braucht ich nen komplett neuen dlo, aber bei 2x konnte ich zum glück den kaputten "ausschlachten" aber nervt schon tierisch bei der stellung, ist eigentlich das erste was kaputtgeht wenn man sich hinlegt, leider


----------



## Ben1000 (29. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Ich fahre das rad auch nur so, da ich es gesponsort bekomme von Drössiger.
> Die Teile sehen sehr schick aus, finde ich! Was hast du denn für einen LRS verbaut?



 

Ist ein Nope Atmosphere von Action Sports.


----------



## -=riChi=- (29. April 2008)

@IGGY:

thx für die Bilder. Habe den Hebel jetzt so wie auf deinen Bildern montiert allerdings auf der rechten Seite belassen weil es so mMn besser von der Zugführung her ist....


----------



## IGGY (29. April 2008)

Kein Thema. Dafür ist das Forum doch da 
Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln das der Zug so besser liegt. Hast du mal ein Bild?


----------



## phazeone (30. April 2008)

ich weiß, paar teile sind nicht die besten. bin am sparen...


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2008)

Bis auf die Tora ist das doch ganz schick und zweckmässig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (30. April 2008)

Also wenns ein Dirtbike sein soll ists definitiv der falsche rahmen. 4x wäre auch etwas seltsame geometrie und wenns ein tourenbike sein soll sinds die falschen laufräder und die vorbau ist zu kurz. Sieht etwas nach ratlosigkeit beim Komponentenkauf aus. Hauptsache weiß... na ja......


----------



## racejo (30. April 2008)

freeride ht?


----------



## -=riChi=- (30. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein Bild?



Na sicher habe ich nen Bild.... 






Zeig mal wie du es bei dir gelöst hast....


----------



## IGGY (30. April 2008)

Du hast ja die Durin. Bei der ist die Anlenkung hinten. Bei der Menja ist sie vorne.


----------



## -=riChi=- (30. April 2008)

IGGY schrieb:


> Du hast ja die Durin. Bei der ist die Anlenkung hinten. Bei der Menja ist sie vorne.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Genau... und deshalb sah es recht besch***eiden aus direkt links runter zu gehen. Hatte es ja probiert. Und wenn das Bike im Mai zur Erstinspektion geht, dann lass ich eh noch alle Züge und Leitungen von der Länge her anpassen und optimal verlegen. :daumen:


----------



## mordin (30. April 2008)

ha noch ein unterschiede zwischen durin und menja! 
nicht nur den scheibenaufnahme klasse


----------



## -MaLi- (30. April 2008)

diese carbon anbauteile schauen ja pornographisch schön aus, von der gewichtserspaarnis ganz zu schweigen


----------



## IGGY (30. April 2008)

Die PZ-Teile sind nicht leichter. Sehen halt nur schön aus!
Was ist denn an der Bremssattelaufnahme anders bei der Durin?


----------



## mordin (30. April 2008)

Menja hat ne IS 2000 aufnahme und die Durin ne Post Mount - Aufnahme und wie wie gesagt die Zuglegung für den DLO ist hinten wie sieht das bei dir vorne aus? bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phazeone (1. Mai 2008)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Also wenns ein Dirtbike sein soll ists definitiv der falsche rahmen. 4x wäre auch etwas seltsame geometrie und wenns ein tourenbike sein soll sinds die falschen laufräder und die vorbau ist zu kurz. Sieht etwas nach ratlosigkeit beim Komponentenkauf aus. Hauptsache weiß... na ja......




nee, kein dirtbike, sondern eher ein rad für mehr oder weniger alles. einfach bequem zu fahren, geht gut bergauf, und auch gut bergab. einfach ein allrounder..
der kurze vorbau hat schon sinn für mich, da ich 1. nicht der größte bin, und 2. ich nicht auf streckbank mit busfahrerlenkung stehe.
das man zum tourenfahren besondere laufräder haben muss, ist mir neu.
klar, es gibt leichtere...
so manch einer fährt ja auch mit seinem Fr/Am rad die ein oder andere tour.
sicher, die reifen sind für ne tour nicht die besten.
die tora harmoniert super mit dem rahmen, dank U-turn.


----------



## IGGY (1. Mai 2008)

Wie wie sieht es vorne aus? Verstehe nicht was du von mir willst


----------



## doubelyu (1. Mai 2008)

also für mich is des freiwild nen undefinierbarer mix aus dirt, tour und naja 1% CC bike^^, irgendwie nix halbes und nix ganzes


----------



## phazeone (1. Mai 2008)

Wieso Dirt? Wegen dem rel. kleinen Rahmen? Wegen Felgen mit 30mm breite?
Nope Sattel?
Das einzige, was an´dirt erinnert, ist der kurze Vorbau.

Aber wie immer: Alles Geschmackssache.

Mein Bike ist so weit von dirt entfernt, wie deins vom downhill.

achja, ich weiss dass ich hier in der falschen sparte bin....sorry. leichtbau cc streckbank isses wirklich nicht.


----------



## RealNBK (2. Mai 2008)

Ich würde hat nicht darauf fahren wollen und ich würde ungern darauf gesehen werden. Und das sage ich, der ein Neon gelben ollen stahlrahmen bei schönem wetter fährt...


----------



## Gorth (2. Mai 2008)

phazeone schrieb:


> achja, ich weiss dass ich hier in der falschen sparte bin....sorry. leichtbau cc streckbank isses wirklich nicht.



ich nehme an du hast einen triftigen Grund, warum Du uns dein Bike trotzdem zeigst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (2. Mai 2008)

So, nun wieder zurück zum Thema!





[/URL][/IMG]
Ne kleine weiße CC-Feile.
Gruß, Jan


----------



## Leitwolf (3. Mai 2008)

+ 85%
- Zugverlegung, rote Elemente gegen blaue ersetzen


----------



## Gorth (3. Mai 2008)

hm, gerade die roten Elemente würde ich an dem Rad lassen. Beißen sich nicht mit den blauen und geben schöne Akzente an dem Rad. 
Find ich schön, das Rad!


----------



## RealNBK (3. Mai 2008)

Ich finde diesen Rahmen wirlich sehr schön. Nette und sinnvolle details. Wie schwer ist er denn und wie fäher er sich?


----------



## Tundra HT (3. Mai 2008)

@Leitwolf----> ich mag rot lieber wie blau eloxiert, außerdem passt das überhaupt nicht zum Lockout! Züge sind perfekt abgelängt, will kein gramm zuviel haben !

@Gorth: Thx!
@RealNBK------>1390 gramm in RH 43, fährt sich super, schön steif bei guter Eigendämpfung, sehr wendig------> schnell, geil, meins!


----------



## bighit_fsr (3. Mai 2008)

wird auch ab und an benutzt, sieht man vielleicht an den leicht angeschmutzten Reifen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. Mai 2008)

Schick. Aber die roten discs musst du mir erklären....


----------



## zaprok (3. Mai 2008)

Und den Poploc Hebel richtig montieren.


----------



## bighit_fsr (3. Mai 2008)

@ Goldene Zitrone: gabs die discs auch in blau?

@ zaprok: was is da falsch dran?


----------



## zaprok (4. Mai 2008)

Der Hebel sollte so montiert sein, dass man ihn zum Blockieren der Gabel nach vorne drückt. Je nachdem, ob man die linke oder rechte Ausführung des Hebels hat, sollte das dann so aussehen (hier nur linke Version)







(hier mit Poploc adjust)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (4. Mai 2008)

bighit_fsr schrieb:


> wird auch ab und an benutzt, sieht man vielleicht an den leicht angeschmutzten Reifen



Schönes Rädchen!
Hab den Rahmen immer nur in blau gesehen und nie in weiss. Schaut aber richtig gut aus!
Weisst du, wie schwer der Rahmen ist? Wieviel wiegt denn das ganze Teil?


----------



## bighit_fsr (4. Mai 2008)

Gewicht war eigentlich Nebensache, hab auch noch nichts davon gewogen.
Das mit dem Komplettgewicht werd ich dann mal nachholen.
Zwecks Rahmengewicht - wenn auf der SC homepage nichts steht: kurze email hilft.
Ich wollte von denen noch einen alten Katalog haben als PDF, kam mit kurzer freundlicher Mail binnen kürzester Zeit an.


----------



## escezet (4. Mai 2008)

so hier mal das liebste stück meiner freundin





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## damonsta (4. Mai 2008)

Beileid!


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Mai 2008)

Und warum?

Ist doch ausreichend. Vielleicht will Sie ja nicht die Serienparts ersetzen...


----------



## CSB (5. Mai 2008)

Das liebste Stück der Freundin sollte eigentlich nicht ihr Bike sein


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## müsing (5. Mai 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Beileid!



immer wieder gut


----------



## Sahnie (5. Mai 2008)

müsing schrieb:


> immer wieder gut




Leute anmachen und beleidigen kann jeder. Bei uns nennt man sowas Asoziale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsing (5. Mai 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Leute anmachen und beleidigen kann jeder. Bei uns nennt man sowas Asoziale.



kann ich dir helfen? was nennt man bei euch denn "Asoziale" und was hat das mit meinem post zu tun?


----------



## Jonez (5. Mai 2008)

Er meinte wohl Boris.

OT:

Nicht jedes weiße rädchen ist auch ein Kunstwerk. Das sollte man bedenken


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Mai 2008)

Kunstwerk hin oder her, das kann man dann auch begründen, aber ein Post wie "Beileid" hätte er sich auch dicke sparen können.
Ist vollkommen überflüssig.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Mai 2008)

Na ja er(damonsta) drückt halt immer sehr drastisch aus was er denkt, aber man sollte nicht alles sooo bierernst nehmen.
Übrigens mir gefällt das weiße Bike für die Freundin...
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Centi (5. Mai 2008)

phazeone schrieb:


> ich weiß, paar teile sind nicht die besten. bin am sparen...



Solange Du noch auf die Bremse sparst, macht die Scheibe hinten auch nicht viel Sinn!

Übrigens gehört die Bremsleitung vorne innen an der Gabel verlegt! Ist zweckmäßiger und sieht besser aus.


----------



## Centi (8. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (9. Mai 2008)

@Centi
Schickes Bike, immer wieder ein Traum der Rahmen!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Mai 2008)

Boah die Kombi mit der Fox sieht ja mal echt geil aus  

Würde sich an meinem eigentlich auch sehr gut machen, wäre da nicht das Gewicht...


----------



## doubelyu (11. Mai 2008)

ich hab aber keinen plan warum hier jetzt nur ne verknüpfung ist??!!
meins


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Mai 2008)

Das mit dem Foto üben wir aber nochmal. Und warum fotografierst du dein Bike vor einem Müllcontainer?


----------



## doubelyu (11. Mai 2008)

der steht bei uns im hof, unten wird grad renoviert
ja ka was ich mit dem bild falschgemacht hab, ka??^^


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Mai 2008)

Nutz das schöne Wetter, fahr raus ins Grüne, nimm ne ordentliche Kamera mit (KEINE Handycam) und setz dein Rad ordentlich in Szene. Dann kann man vielleicht auch konstruktiv was dazu sagen, viel ist auf dem Bild nämlich nicht zu erkennen .


----------



## Tundra HT (15. Mai 2008)

Zur Abwechslung wieder ein fasst weißes Tundra 04,
ich steh auf die Rahmen!





[/URL][/IMG]
Wird die ewige Nr 2 sein!


----------



## Leitwolf (15. Mai 2008)

@centi
+ 95%
Rest Peanuts


----------



## doubelyu (17. Mai 2008)

so leute
hier ein gutes bild


----------



## SBIKERC (28. Mai 2008)

^^damit man es auch sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (28. Mai 2008)

Rahmen steht zum Verkauf! 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310054259430&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=021


----------



## Roitherkur (28. Mai 2008)

Das ist aber ein sehr optimistischer Preis!


----------



## olli_s (1. Juni 2008)

Hier mal mein weisses Specialized


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön!
Mit einer weissen oder schwarzen Gabel wäre es noch schöner...


----------



## Hellspawn (1. Juni 2008)

nett. Aber der Rizer passt leider garnicht. Wo bekommt man die roten Speichen? Oder sind das Industry-Nine? Dann würde die Ausstattung aber nicht so recht passen.


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Juni 2008)

Schick. Wusste gar nicht dass es den Rahmen auch mal in weiß gab. Oder ist das "selbstgemacht"?


----------



## r0ckZ (2. Juni 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> nett. Aber der Rizer passt leider garnicht. Wo bekommt man die roten Speichen? Oder sind das Industry-Nine? Dann würde die Ausstattung aber nicht so recht passen.


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...el/Iron-Fist-Bikes-Speichen-26-rot::7647.html


----------



## Hellspawn (2. Juni 2008)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schick. Wusste gar nicht dass es den Rahmen auch mal in weiß gab. Oder ist das "selbstgemacht"?



afaik gab's das sogar mehrmals in weiß. 2006 das Comp zB. Das hatte aber auch Cantisockel dran. Das hier dürfte davor sein. 05 oder 04


----------



## olli_s (5. Juni 2008)

Ist nen 06 Comp Disc. Daher halt keine Cantisockel. Es gab das Bike in weiss und in schwarz. 
Hab es mal mit nen graden Lenker probiert aber dann passt mir die Sitzposition nicht. Deswegen halt der Riser Bar.
Die Laufraeder sind Industry Nine in Rot und bin grad am ueberlegen was als naechstes kommt. Wie Gabel, Kurbeln usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (7. Juni 2008)

So, hier mal meins:
Quantec Superlight - Gewicht ca. 9,6 - 9,7
Spacerturm ..... jaja ich weis!!!









Teileliste:

Rahmen	Quantec	Superlight	19 - 48cm
Gabel	Magura	Durin	80mm
Steuersatz	Cane Creek	
Vorbau	Ritchey	WCS	100mm
Lenker	Guizzo	Carbon	
Griffe	Iridium				
Sattelklemme	KCNC		
Sattelstütze	Smica		
Sattel	SLR		
Spannachsen/Spannachsen	KCNC sind bestellt!			
LRS	240s + FRM + Sapim CX-Ray		
Felgenband Schwalbe	Textil	
Schläuche Maxxis	FlyWeight	
Vorderreifen	Conti	RaceKing	
Hinterreifen	Conti	RaceKing			
Kurbeln	Truvativ	Stylo					
Pedale	CrankBrothers Eggbeater C		
Kassette	Shimano	XT				
Kette	Shimano	XTR	
Schaltgriffe	SRAM	X.O GripShift	
Schaltwerk	SRAM	X.9 +	KCNC Schaltrollen
Umwerfer	Shimano	XTR FD-M960	TopSwing 34,90
Schaltaußenhüllen	Jagwire		
Schaltinnenzüge	Jagwire		
Bremshebel	Avid	FR-5	
Vorderbremse	Avid BB5	Windcutter	
Hinterbremse	Avid BB5	Windcutter
Bremsaußenhüllen	Jagwire		
Bremsinnenzüge	Jagwire		
Flaschenhalter	Dynamics

*Was noch kommen soll*:
Race Face Next SL Lenker
Truvativ Stylo OCT oder Shimano XTR
Tune Strakes Stück oder Tomson Masterpiece
evtl. (aber nicht in der nächsten Zeit) Magura Marta


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (7. Juni 2008)

Stimme ich zu, schönes Gerät! 
Ne rote Sattelklemme zum "aufpeppen" wäre nicht schlecht, evtl. auch noch KB-Schrauben und Schaltröllchen in rot dazu.


----------



## FeierFox (7. Juni 2008)

Bau dir noch ne anständige Bremse ran, dann ists echt gelungen


----------



## -=riChi=- (7. Juni 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> *Was noch kommen soll*:
> 
> evtl. (aber nicht in der nächsten Zeit) Magura Marta






FeierFox schrieb:


> Bau dir noch ne anständige Bremse ran, dann ists echt gelungen





lesen....denken....posten... und keinen der drei Punkte überspringen. 



Zum Bike: schaut gut aus


----------



## ullertom (11. Juni 2008)

und einen weißen Sattel evtl. mit roten Akzenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (15. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder was neues vom FRM
- Neuer LRS: DT Swiss 240s + 42.d
- Bremsen: Avid Juicy Ultimate (160|140)












​


----------



## thoralfw (15. Juni 2008)

sehr schönes bike!


----------



## müsing (17. Juni 2008)

sehr hübsches rad, das frm


----------



## xbishopx (22. Juni 2008)

noch nich ganz fertig




Poison Zyankali xN
Rock Shox Reba SL
Sram x.9 (Schaltwerk+Trigger)
Avid Juicy 5 VR -180
Avid Juicy 7 HR -160
FSA V-Drive
Easton EA70 Vorbau
Easton EA70 Zero Sattelstütze
Mavic CrossRide
(11,6kg)


----------



## fabse. (26. Juni 2008)

So hab nun endlich mal meins fotografiert. Seit heute ist auch dieses äußerst geschmeidige weisse Lenkerband dran. Liegt echt super in der Hand! 

Edit: Hab grad festgestellt, das die qualität nicht die beste ist. Habs leider in einer hohen Auflösung fotografiert und dann komprimiert.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (26. Juni 2008)

@fabse.

Also auch auf die Gefahr hin das du jetzt sauer bist.....aber das mit dem Lenkerband sieht schauderhaft aus.....aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und wenn du gut mit fahren kannst ist es okay.
Für mich wär´s nix, hab an meinen Hörnchen "nur" schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch aufgezogen, das war schon das höchste der Gefühle.
Hab aber mittlerweile auch meine neuen Ergon"R2 Carbon" mit integrierten Hörnchen, muß sie nur noch montieren.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## ufp (27. Juni 2008)

fabse. schrieb:


> Seit heute ist auch dieses äußerst geschmeidige weisse Lenkerband dran. Liegt echt super in der Hand!


Das ist das wichtigste  .
Und, die Idee ist gut.

Aber, die Qualität bzw. schön ist etwas anderes .

mfg ufp


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (29. Juni 2008)

Hier mal meins:


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Juni 2008)

Mal Butter bei die Fische...
Was ist das denn?
Drössiger?
Umgepulvertes Cube?

Edit: OK OK, Drössiger CR, gerade im Profil gesehen...


----------



## ~Sumo~Steve~ (29. Juni 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mal Butter bei die Fische...
> Was ist das denn?
> Drössiger?
> Umgepulvertes Cube?
> ...



Ja ist ein ungelabeltes Drössiger CR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juni 2008)

Die grüne Gabel sieht geil aus!


----------



## MTBPG (30. Juni 2008)

Erstmal-super Rad-so jetzt hab ich mal nee Frage.Ich fahre auch Scram x9 Umwerfer,Schaltgriffe und Schaltwerk.Kette und Kassette ist Shimano.Das ganze läuft trotz optimaler Einstellung ziemlich laut und rauh.Habt Ihr auch diese Probleme?


kona86 schrieb:


> So, hier mal meins:
> Quantec Superlight - Gewicht ca. 9,6 - 9,7
> Spacerturm ..... jaja ich weis!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick69 (30. Juni 2008)

Hier ein Bild von meinem fast weißen Bike:
Ghost HTX Lector 
Sram XO/Shimano XT/ Avid Juicy ultimate
Ritchey WCS
American Classic LRS
Magura Durin 100mm


----------



## xbishopx (30. Juni 2008)

Patrick69 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem fast weißen Bike:
> Ghost HTX Lector
> Sram XO/Shimano XT/ Avid Juicy ultimate
> Ritchey WCS
> ...



ja sieht schon verdammt scheiß geil aus!!
gewicht? bei s-tec gekauft?


----------



## Patrick69 (30. Juni 2008)

Ja, habe ich bei S-Tec gekauft! Guter Service dort und faire Preise!
Gewicht: ca. 9,5 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## IGGY (30. Juni 2008)

Ist aber noch nicht auf dich eingestellt das Rad oder?


----------



## Patrick69 (30. Juni 2008)

Ich geb zu, den "Spacerturm" muß ich noch etwas abbauen! Den Vorbau habe ich auch schon gedreht, ansonsten passt das Bike super!
Ist vom Fahrgefühl ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu meinem früherem Bike, dem Ghost Htx 7500(Modell '06), zumal da neue Bike eine Nummer kleiner ist!


----------



## müsing (30. Juni 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> So, hier mal meins:
> Quantec Superlight - Gewicht ca. 9,6 - 9,7
> Spacerturm ..... jaja ich weis!!!



ausgesprochen hübsches rad


----------



## xbishopx (1. Juli 2008)

Patrick69 schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild von meinem fast weißen Bike:
> Ghost HTX Lector
> Sram XO/Shimano XT/ Avid Juicy ultimate
> Ritchey WCS
> ...





wieviel hast du eigentlich bezahlt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick69 (1. Juli 2008)

Ca. 2500 Eur! Die Laufräder habe ich nicht von S-Tec, sondern von nubuk-bikes!


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (16. Juli 2008)

Moin und hallo Leute, 

jetzt kann ich mich auch endlich mal hier verewigen. Habe gestern meine neue "Sensation White" abgeholt. *freu*

Ein Müsing "Lite Offroad" Ltd. Edition:

- RockShox Reba-SL Gabel mit Poploc
- Mavic Crossride 
- Avid Juicy 5
- XT-Austattung 
- ein paar Synchros-Teile (Vorbau, Sattelstütze...) 
- Conti MountainKing 2.2
- Sattel Fizik Nisene "Wing Flex"
- BBB Barends
- BBB Carbon-Flaschenhalter
- BBB Kettenstrebenschutz (Neopren)
- Topeak Satteltasche

Vielleicht gefällt es ja dem ein oder anderen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Zukunftsmusik:

- Spacerturm reduzieren 
- anderer Lenker ?
- Vorbau ersetzen 
- ...


----------



## John Rico (16. Juli 2008)

Das Müsing hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, für ein Fertigbike ist doch echt schick.
(Ich werd wohl doch wieder selbst aufbauen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).

Ein paar Anmerkungen:

Ist der Rahmen nicht zu groß? Erstens hast du praktisch keine Sattelüberhöhung und zweitens müsste es bei dir mit dem Oberrohr ziemlich eng werden, sofern die Sitzhöhe richtig eingestellt ist.
Der Vorbau sieht extrem steil aus, den würd ich gegen einen flacheren tauschen.
Auch wenn die XT-Kurbel technisch top sein mag, ich mag keine silbernen Kurbeln an weißen Bikes. Da muss was schwarzes ran, ist aber eine persönliche Meinung.
Genausowenig mag ich (große) Satteltaschen, ist aber (m)ein rein optisches Problem.
Fährst du ohne Klickpedale oder sind die nur noch nicht dran?
Die Züge sehen zum Teil sehr/zu lang aus, da würde ich ggf. kürzen.
Warum willst du einen Carbonlenker? Da würd ich mir lieber überlegen, auf einen weißen Vorbau oder Lenker umzusteigen.
Es siht immer schöner aus, wenn Schrift von Felgen und Reifen bzw. Schrift von Reifen und Ventil zueinander ausgerichtet sind. Ist aber nur ne Kleinigkeit.

Ich will dein Bike keineswegs runtermachen, also nicht falsch verstehen! 
Es handelt sich ja hauptsächlich um (kleinere) optische Optimierungen, die auch nur meine Meinung wiederspiegeln und jeder anders sehen kann.
(Dass mit der Rahmenhöhe wundert mich allerdings schon.)

Technisch gibts eh nichts zu meckern, also erstmal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike! Das Feintuning hat eh noch Zeit.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Mann auf Suppe (16. Juli 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Habe das Bike ja erst seit gestern Abend und so gut wie nix dran gemacht. Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld, kommen Teile 




John Rico schrieb:


> Ein paar Anmerkungen:
> 
> Ist der Rahmen nicht zu groß? Erstens hast du praktisch keine Sattelüberhöhung und zweitens müsste es bei dir mit dem Oberrohr ziemlich eng werden, sofern die Sitzhöhe richtig eingestellt ist.


Ich bin 1,90m und das passt schon.




John Rico schrieb:


> Der Vorbau sieht extrem steil aus, den würd ich gegen einen flacheren tauschen.


 

Habe ich auf jeden Fall vor ! 



John Rico schrieb:


> Auch wenn die XT-Kurbel technisch top sein mag, ich mag keine silbernen Kurbeln an weißen Bikes. Da muss was schwarzes ran, ist aber eine persönliche Meinung.


 

Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht. 






John Rico schrieb:


> Genausowenig mag ich (große) Satteltaschen, ist aber (m)ein rein optisches Problem.


Ich brauch die aber *g*







John Rico schrieb:


> Fährst du ohne Klickpedale oder sind die nur noch nicht dran?


Kommen noch nachträglich dran.





John Rico schrieb:


> Die Züge sehen zum Teil sehr/zu lang aus, da würde ich ggf. kürzen.


Mal sehen ...





John Rico schrieb:


> Warum willst du einen Carbonlenker? Da würd ich mir lieber überlegen, auf einen weißen Vorbau oder Lenker umzusteigen.


War nur ne optische Idee, bin da aber flexibel.





John Rico schrieb:


> Es siht immer schöner aus, wenn Schrift von Felgen und Reifen bzw. Schrift von Reifen und Ventil zueinander ausgerichtet sind. Ist aber nur ne Kleinigkeit.


Noch keine Zeit für gehabt.



John Rico schrieb:


> Ich will dein Bike keineswegs runtermachen, also nicht falsch verstehen!


 
Kein Problem !


----------



## John Rico (16. Juli 2008)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn und was für eine Schrittlänge hast du?
Sorry, aber entweder ist der Sattel auf dem Bild zu niedrig oder der Rahmen ist zumindest grenzwertig. Irgendwas passt da schon rein optisch nicht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juli 2008)

Sattelstütze ist etwas niedrig drin, aber vorne würde ich def. was machen.
Spacerturm, steiler Vorbau und dann noch Riser kommt def. zu hoch.
Wobei es natürlich auf den Einsatzzweck ankommt.
Für bequeme Touren OK, aber ansonsten...

Ich würde den Gabelschaft kürzen, nen flacheren Syncros FL bestellen und das klobige Sofa austauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (16. Juli 2008)

Rotwild R. R1 HT mit 9,4kg


----------



## faketreee (16. Juli 2008)

Einfach nur geil...
Wenn ich mir mal genug Geld gespart habe, dann wirds entweder ein geiler Titanrahmen oder genau der Rotwildrahmen da.... *sabber*


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juli 2008)

Klasse!


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juli 2008)

kona86 schrieb:


> So, hier mal meins:
> Quantec Superlight - Gewicht ca. 9,6 - 9,7
> Spacerturm ..... jaja ich weis!!!
> 
> ...



Aluschrauben an den Bremssätteln? Du hast Nerven...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Juli 2008)

Solang die Schrauben dick genug sind und eine kraftschlüssige Verbindung eingehen ist das kein problem.
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juli 2008)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Solang die Schrauben dick genug sind und eine kraftschlüssige Verbindung eingehen ist das kein problem.
> Gruß
> Stolli



Soso 
Dann kann ja nix passieren. Die meisten Schraubverbindungen sind kraftschlüssig. Für's gleiche Gewinde nimmt man wohl üblicherweise dünnere Stahl- und dickere Aluschrauben? Das is mir neu. Und die Zugfestigkeit von Aluminium würde davon i. Ü. auch nicht höher werden.  
Der Hersteller denkt sich üblicherweise was dabei, wenn er die Konstruktion mit Stahlschrauben auslegt. Und Bremsen sind nun mal sicherheitsrelevant. 
Egal, jeder muss das für sich selbst entscheiden welches Risiko er mit Leichtbau eingeht.


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. Juli 2008)

ullertom schrieb:


>


fesch!  weiße fh (plasitk) fänd ich noch ganz nett!


----------



## xbishopx (17. Juli 2008)

ullertom schrieb:


> Rotwild R. R1 HT mit 9,4kg



preis?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Juli 2008)

Hier ist mein weißes Bike. Burgweg Cycles kleine Marke aus Österreich. 
Rahmen: Burgweg Ragimar, Innenverlegte Züge, Gewicht 1,5kg
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon noch Stahlgefedert.
Bremse: Magura Marta Sl
Laufräder: Fulcrum Red Metal5
Schaltung, Zahnkranz und Kurbel- Shimano XT
Umwerfer: LX 
Drehgriffe: Sachs 
Sattelstütze: Thompson
Vorbau: WCS
Lenker: Ritchy Pro
Reifen: Maxxis Flyweight 330
Sattel: SLR

Komplett mit Pedale, Tacho, Glocke und Trittfrequentzmesser 10,8kg









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## John Rico (17. Juli 2008)

MTBPG schrieb:


> Erstmal-super Rad-so jetzt hab ich mal nee Frage.Ich fahre auch Scram x9 Umwerfer,Schaltgriffe und Schaltwerk.Kette und Kassette ist Shimano.Das ganze läuft trotz optimaler Einstellung ziemlich laut und rauh.Habt Ihr auch diese Probleme?



Ich fahre genau diese Kombi mit ner Stylo Kurbel. Das einzige Problem, was ich habe, sind ab und zu Chainsucks an der Kurbel, was aber wohl an den gegenüber Shimano schlechteren Kettenblättern liegt. Ansonsten keine Probleme.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inhumanity (18. Juli 2008)

ohne Bar-Ends


----------



## Tundra HT (18. Juli 2008)

@inhumanity

Ich würd ne Sattelstütze ohne Offset wählen, ansonsten schön weiß!


----------



## -MaLi- (18. Juli 2008)

mit barends ists schöner


----------



## Carbonator (22. Juli 2008)

Hab auch noch eins


----------



## Schrommski (22. Juli 2008)

Ich auch:






Leider nur Handy-Pic!


----------



## FZ40 (22. Juli 2008)

Na dann will ich mein "altes" Fully auch mal zeigen...


----------



## homopus (27. Juli 2008)

dann will ich aber auch...bin fast fertig


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Juli 2008)

Schade um den Rahmen 

Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und Pedale gehen überhaupt gar nicht, zumindest nicht im CC-Forum. Pink geht auch nicht, zumindest nicht in Verbindung mit rot. Und warum die Laurin FCR? Ist der Rahmen überhaupt für 130mm freigegeben?

Mal im Ernst: Was soll das sein? Ein CC-Bike ist es nicht. Ein Kunstwerk auch nicht, es sei denn die Kunst besteht in der Provokation.


----------



## KermitB4 (27. Juli 2008)

@Carbonator

Das Rot des Rahmens passt überhaupt garnicht zum eloxierten Rot der Marta. Genau das Bike fährt ein Teamkollege von mir. Ich finde die beiden rottöne zusammen furchtbar aber der Rahmen alleine gefällt mir gut!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (28. Juli 2008)

hier mal meins in der ersten ausbaustufe (umwerfer fehlt noch):


----------



## racejo (28. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällts. Ein Foto von der Antriebsseite wär ganz nett. 
Ich verstehe nicht, wie man an einem Liteville mit weit über 100 mm Federweg den Race King fahren kann. Der macht doch die ganze Performance des Bikes kaputt.


----------



## thoralfw (28. Juli 2008)

ich taste mich an die ganze geschichte erst heran. zur schienbeinschützer fraktion gehöre ich nicht. bei dem aufbau standen vor allem komfort sowie ein optisch stimmiges gesamtbild im vordergrund (natürlich meinem geschmack entsprechend).


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. Juli 2008)

Der RK hat doch im Prinzip die Größe eines Enduro-Reifens. Klar ist der nix fürs ganz Grobe, aber fährt er ja auch nicht. Von daher machts schon Sinn. Bei Nässe würde ich aber zumindest vorne was anderes aufziehen, MK 2.4 z.B.

Das Bike sieht echt schick aus. Reizt einen richtig zum fahren


----------



## thoralfw (28. Juli 2008)

es fährt sich auch schweinegeil!! gestern 80 km abgerissen und ich hab, im gegensatz zu meinem KLEIN, keinerlei rückenprobleme.


----------



## panzer-oddo (5. August 2008)

Hallo,
auch weiß, einen Tag vor der JBT (TAC oder wie auch immer..) aufgebaut, jetzt wieder zurück ...








gruß ali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Ich liebe die Independent Fabrication Rahmen.
Ich plädiere noch für schlanke schwarze Kurbeln a'la Tune, Middleburn o.ä.!
Aber sehr leckeres Teil.
Über USA bestellt oder über die neue deutsche Seite?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2008)

Der Rahmen ist saugeil!
Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist und was das für eine Rahmengröße ist?


----------



## JDEM (5. August 2008)

Poste mal bitte ein Paar Detailbilder von dem Rahmen! So einen schönen Rahmen sieht man ja leider selten. Bezugsquelle interessiert mich natürlich auch


----------



## panzer-oddo (5. August 2008)

Hallo,

das ist ein 20"-Rahmen (510mm), eff. Oberrohrlänge 626mm, Sitzwinkel 73°, Lenkwinkel 70°, Oberrohrwinkel 7,3°. Ich selber bin ca 192cm groß. Die Geometrie ist mir und einer 100er Durin angepaßt. Mit den Komponenten war ich nicht sehr wählerisch, es bleib zu wenig Zeit. Schicke schwarze Kurblen hätten während der JBT optisch sicher gelitten, der Rahmen selber übrigens auch etwas  Aber alles in allem paßt mir das Rad sehr gut und eingefahren ist es jetzt auch 
Den Rahmen hab ich über den Betreiber der deutschen Seite erworben, der Mann gibt sich wirklich sehr viel Mühe!
Detailfotos mach ich die nächsten Tage mal.

gruß ali


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2008)

Dachte ich mir doch, daß es passen könnte, bin auch 1,90m. 
Schaut trotz des großen Rahmens und der schlanken Rohre in meinen Augen nicht stelzig aus, sondern sehr ausgewogen. Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hab ich über den Betreiber der deutschen Seite erworben, der Mann gibt sich wirklich sehr viel Mühe!
> Detailfotos mach ich die nächsten Tage mal.
> 
> gruß ali



Danke für die Info.
Könntest Du mir per PM oder Mail mal die Kontaktdaten zukommen lassen?
Hab ja für nächstes Jahr wenn mein normales Budget wieder verfügbar ist auch starkes Interesse an nem IF Rahmen (allerdings der Titan), hatte schonmal über die Seite eine Mail geschrieben aber leider bislang keine Antwort erhalten.
Ach ja, bin heute mit dem Quantec fertig geworden (bzw. Rest ist gekommen und zusammengeschraubt, Feinabstimmung muß ich noch erldeigen). Bilder kommen gleich.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

So, Sorry für die schlechte Quali, gute Fotos gibt's die Tage von der Saloberalp über Füssen.

Spacer kommen noch bis auf 'nen halben cm runter und wenn's dem Rücken besser geht wieder ein Flatbar mit Barends an die Front. 
Griffe gerade schon gg. WCS ausgewechselt und die Decals von den Crossrides gezogen. 
Werde Freitag noch bei Bike Hardest vorbei und Titanschnellspanner und einige Schräubchen holen, Sattel wird noch gegen 'nen Phenom SL ausgetauscht (habe den nicht so fix in 143 bekommen und wie ich gerade auf dem Flite festgestellt habe brauche ich die, also kommt der Flite Ti Gel Flow nächste Woche in den Markt).
Sonst bin ich eigentlich für dieses Jahr sehr zufrieden (wird nächstes Jahr eh einem anderen Zweck zugeführt, wenn ich das neue Projekt angehe).
Quantec lässt echt schöne Rahmen für kleines Geld bauen.


----------



## thoralfw (5. August 2008)

wolltest du keine scheibenbremsen verbauen? das mit der vorderradbremse sehe ich in dieser ausführung zum ersten mal.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Exakt.
Leicht, zuverlässig und die Bremskraft, gerade bei der Firmtech ist auch wirklich gut.
Ich hatte bislang an keinem Bike Scheibenbremsen (OK, mein Yeti hatte bis zum Exitus auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel) und bislang hat mich noch kein erschwingliches Modell 100% überzeugt.
Alle meine Bekannten haben mehr oder minder schwerwiegende Probleme mit ihren Formulas, teils mit der Louise, XT wollte ich irgendwie nicht und Hope und Marta (sind die einzigen von denen ich von meinen Spezl bislang nichts negatives gehört habe) waren dieses Jahr jenseits des Budgets, da Wohnungseinrichtung nach dem Umzug und das Auto erstmal wichtiger waren.
Mit der HS33, die ich im Tausch gegen die Onzas am Yeti hatte wat ich super zufrieden, wartungsarm, gut dosierbar, etc. also habe ich kurzum wieder zum Klassiker gegriffen.
Zumal die Firmtech Lösung wirklich gut gelungen ist.
Ach ja: Den hinteren Evo Cage der HS33 tausche ich noch gegen einen schwarzen. Leider gibt es die schwarze HS33 Firm Tech nur in schwarz als OEM Modell für Hersteller, sonst wären die auch komplett schwarz ans Rad gekommen.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. August 2008)

das IF
 oh ja! das rockt !
bitte kurbel in black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2008)

das quantec ist unglaublich schick aufgebaut! alles sehr stimmig und ruhig. die firmtech rockt! 
sind die schriftzüge gelasert? ich hab meinen quantec rahmen 2006 gekauft und musste sie nachträglich aufkleben. dieses verfahren verträgt sich mit steinschlag natürlich garnicht...

lg, flo


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Erstmal vielen Dank!

Leider hat Quantec das immer noch nicht verbessert, sind immer noch aufgeklebt. Für den Preis ist das aber zu verschmerzen (und man bekommt die Sticker ohne Probleme nach). 
Der Rest ist wirklich schön gemacht.

Bin gerade für heute fertig geworden und habe die Crossrides jetzt auch komplett schwarz und den Lenker noch etwas aufgeräumt und den Vorbau schonmal etwas runtergesetzt, muß jetzt mal schaun, ob Ich mir 'nen Rohrschneider zum Schaft kürzen zulege, oder das vor Ort machen lasse. Bessere Bilder gibt es wie gesagt nächste Woche in entsprechender Umgebung 
Bis dahin sind die Flaschenhalterschrauben, Schnellspanner und hoffentlich auch der neue Sattel am Bike.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. August 2008)

auf jeden fall wünsche ich viel spaß damit! du hast recht, der preis ist völlig ok, da stört das nicht weiter. ich war natürlich so schlau nicht auf den superlight zu sparen und fahre nun sämtliche züge AUF dem oberrohr spazieren, vom mehrgewicht des light ganz zu schweigen. 

du meinst, ich kann da einfach mal anfragen, ob dir mir noch ein paar schriftzüge nachschicken?  wo hast du den rahmen gekauft? direkt von quantec? ich habs von bike24 und sah dort nirgends schriftzüge zum verkauf. hatte also alle hoffnung in den wind geschlagen, irgendwo an sowas zu gelangen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2008)

Ich hab's größtenteils von Zweirad Linß, super Service, Beratung und auch Preise!
Hatte lange mit denen Kontakt und je nachdem ob ich mich nächstes Jahr zu einem Titanrahmen durchringe oder schwach werde und mir wieder ein Yeti zulege werde ich dort wieder viele kaufen.
Ein Arbeitskollege (will ein schwarzes) und Freundin (der gefällt meins  ) werden dort wohl auch bal zuschlagen.
Wegen der Schriftzüge weiß ich das von Quantec selber, einfach mal 'ne Anfrage schicken oder über Bike 24 anfragen. Sollte kein Problem sein. Ein anderer Kumpel von mir hat für seins zumindest dort neue Schriftzüge bekommen (allerdings Rennrad, der Schriftzug sollte aber identisch sein).


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. August 2008)

vielen dank! dann versuch ich das einfach mal. 

mfg, flo


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. August 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das IF
> oh ja! das rockt !
> bitte kurbel in black



unterschrieben. *das IF ist sowas von lecker*dat will ick och irgendwann einmal*bitte als TI


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2008)

@ Carbonator 
schönes bike 
hast du es vll mal gewogen ? 
lg DaViD


----------



## MikikoEbihara (6. August 2008)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ... ich war natürlich so schlau nicht auf den superlight zu sparen und fahre nun sämtliche züge AUF dem oberrohr spazieren, ...



Hat mich stutzig gemacht. Auf der Herstellerseite geschaut- siehe da: alle Hardtail Rahmen mit Ausnahme des Scandium haben Zugverlegung unter dem Oberrohr. Oder wurde das mit den Modelljahren geändert? 
Fahre selbst das Scandium durch die Gegend, bin mit der Zugverlegung oben eigentlich nicht unzufrieden.


----------



## Felixxx (7. August 2008)

Nicht reinrassig, das vorweg. Ein Bastard, Mischling, wie auch immer. Allerdings in der großen weiten Welt des MTB Ausdauersports nicht ganz ohne Erfolg 





Und morgen geht's zum 4ten und letzten 24h Rennen dieses Jahr nach Duisburg...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 

P.S. weitere Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (16. August 2008)

Hallo, 

ein paar Details vom IF..














gruß ali


----------



## EmJay (18. August 2008)

Mal ein Update meine "Weißgold"...

Jetzt USE ALIEN CARBONSTÜTZE, LOOK QUARTZ CARBON Pedale und für die SID ne BLACK-BOX CARBONKRONE und MAXXIS CROSSMARK Exception.

Nächste Woche werde ich noch schwarz-goldene Hope Mono Mini Discs verbauen... 












Die andern Teile (Tune-Stütze, polierte SID-Krone und die XTR Discs stehen zum Verkauf)

Achso, wegen der Lenkerstopfen- die kommen schon noch dran... Ich kenn doch meine Nörgler...


----------



## müsing (18. August 2008)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## doubelyu (18. August 2008)

meins geputzt und mit schönem hintergrund

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/P1010003_1219072742.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/P1010001.JPG


----------



## John Rico (18. August 2008)

@EmJay:
Eigentlich finde ich gold furchtbar, aber dein Bike finde ich richtig lecker! 
Sehr stimmig aufgebaut, auch wenn deine Renn-Gummis kaum mehr Profil haben als ein Gummi mit Noppen.

Ein paar klitzekleine Ideen/Anmerkungen (oder anders formuliert, meckern auf hohem Niveau ):
- schon mal einen schwarz-weißen Speedneedle getestet? Könnte viell. gut aussehen
- ich würd einen (möglichst) schwarzen Umwerfer montieren. Entweder den neuen XT oder einen X-9
- ich glaube, schwarz/goldene Nokons würden besser passen, auch wenn die Beschichtung der goldenen teilweile mies ist
- die "goldenen" Windcutter passen wahrscheinlich nicht zum restlichen gold oder?

Sind wie gesagt nur kleine Anmerkungen, insgesamt ein sehr schönes Bike!
(Werd richtig neidisch)


----------



## KermitB4 (18. August 2008)

Und die dünnen Strohhalm-Kurbeln passen nicht zu dem dicken Rahmen.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inhumanity (18. August 2008)

ähhm, der Sattel...tut das nicht weh in der Position?


----------



## [email protected]!t (18. August 2008)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Nicht reinrassig, das vorweg. Ein Bastard, Mischling, wie auch immer. Allerdings in der großen weiten Welt des MTB Ausdauersports nicht ganz ohne Erfolg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wunderschön ! musste das bild sofort in mein ordner geile bikes speichern !

viel spass damit wünsche ich dir !


----------



## inhumanity (18. August 2008)

doubelyu schrieb:


> meins geputzt und mit schönem hintergrund
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/5/6/7/7/_/large/P1010003_1219072742.JPG



die Decals habe ich gerade eben von den Crossride "entfernt", Wertet die Optik ungemein auf, finde ich zumindest...


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. August 2008)

Hab ich bei meinen auch als erstes gemacht, wirklich bedeutend besser.
Komme gerade erst aus dem Urlaub, morgen gibt's ein paar Schmodderbilder 

Ihr könnt mich bis dahin schonmal beraten...
Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig, ob ich's jetzt konsequent weiter schwarz/weiss aufbaue oder Schnellspanner/Sattelstützenklemme und ein paar Schräubchen in rot oder gold ans Bike packe...
Morgen fliegen als allererstes mal die Speed Kings runter, Grip und Seitenhalt haben mich nicht gerade überzeugt und das Profil ist nach 2 Wochen schon weg...


----------



## KermitB4 (18. August 2008)

und spart zusammen mit anderen Felgenbändern über 30 Gramm

MFG


----------



## inhumanity (18. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Bin mir noch etwas unschlüssig, ob ich's jetzt konsequent weiter schwarz/weiss aufbaue oder Schnellspanner/Sattelstützenklemme und ein paar Schräubchen in rot oder gold ans Bike packe...



lol, genau dieselben Gedanken machen mich momentan ebenfalls bekloppt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. August 2008)

Naja, ich suche gerade noch nach schwarzen Kurbeln an die die Shimano Blätter passen.
Was den Rest angeht sieht man sich schwarz/weiss nicht satt, aber da ich jetzt über 10Jahre mein Yeti hatte an dem so gut wie alles mal gegen SRP Schräubchen getauscht wurde juckt es mich doch schon etwas, wobei rot vielleicht langfristig etwas stilsicherer ist, zumal es ja an meiner Magura auch auftaucht...


----------



## inhumanity (18. August 2008)

und zum Thema Decals, die Fox wird jetzt nackig gemacht und schaut 1000x besser aus. Ich sche*** auf Logos und die Gabel wird eh bis zum bitteren Tod gefahren, und wenn nicht an diesem, dann an einem Zweitbike, also wg. Wiederverkaufswert irrelevant.

Ohne Fön ist das aber eine ganz schöne Schweinarbeit, deshalb warte ich lieber bis die bessere Hälfte das praktische Teil vorbeibringt.


----------



## EmJay (19. August 2008)

Also- dann muss ich mal versuchen, zu allen Punkten Stellung zu nehmen...

- schwarz-weißer Speedneedle gut und schön, aber nun wirklich nix für an´s Bike- da ich bei jedem Wetter unterwegs bin mit dem Endorfin keine gute Wahl, aus dem Bekanntenkreis weiß ich, wie versifft so ein Sattel aussehen kann.

-Zum Umwerfer: der beste XTR Umwerfer der je gebaut wurde, funktionell und superleicht: bleibt!

-und, das SIND schwarz-goldene Nokons- soviel zu der supertollen Beschichtung. Der letzte Kram, bei Gelegenheit fliegen die Teile eh komplett runter.

-Das mit den Windcuttern hat sich ja quasi selbst beantwortet 

-Die Kurbeln wirken live besser, als man glaubt. 

-Und warum soll der Sattel weh tun? Was bequemeres gibts doch garnicht...


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. August 2008)

Dann will ich auch nochmal...
Was ist das denn für ein Steuersatz?
Tune Bubu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (19. August 2008)

Ja, sehr richtig Tyler...


----------



## inhumanity (19. August 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> -Und warum soll der Sattel weh tun? Was bequemeres gibts doch garnicht...



es geht nicht direkt um den Komfort des Sattels sondern um den Neigungswinkel dessen, vielleicht mal ne' Wasswaage drauflegen...


----------



## EmJay (19. August 2008)

Meine Sättel werden immer mit der Waage ausgerichtet- wie auch dieser.


----------



## John Rico (19. August 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Also- dann muss ich mal versuchen, zu allen Punkten Stellung zu nehmen...
> 
> - schwarz-weißer Speedneedle gut und schön, aber nun wirklich nix für an´s Bike- da ich bei jedem Wetter unterwegs bin mit dem Endorfin keine gute Wahl, aus dem Bekanntenkreis weiß ich, wie versifft so ein Sattel aussehen kann.
> 
> ...



- Ist ein Argument. Habe den SN in weiß noch nie live gesehen, weiß nur von Selle Sätteln, dass dort das weiße Leder sehr unempfindlich ist. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es beim SN ähnlich unproblematisch ist.

- Hab ich jetzt auch gesehen, auf dem ersten Bild wirkt die Klemmschelle so silber. Da heißt es leider wieder "from follows function", ich verstehe echt nicht, warum es im Schaltungsbereich so wenig (hochwertige) schwarze Komponenten gibt.

- *lol*, da hab ich ja ins schwarze getroffen!  Dann ist die Beschichtung also immer noch schei$$e. Da bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als auf die echt-vergoldeten umzusteigen!


----------



## ragazza (22. August 2008)

Ein Kunstwerk ists nicht,eher eine Allzweckwaffe,so wie ichs halt zum Fahren brauch.Die Bremsleitungen hab ich natürlich später noch gekürzt.Weiß ists auf jeden Fall


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. August 2008)

Auch wenn die Gabel von der Funktion her der Bringer ist, optisch passt se nicht 100%.
Den Rahmen finde ich dafür wirklich sehr schön


----------



## Medic-BHD (23. August 2008)

So hier mal meins.... nichts Weltbewegendes, aber es reicht aus!





MfG  Medic


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. August 2008)

So, endlich mal geschafft Fotos aus dem Kurzurlaub im Allgäu bei Freunden hochzuladen.







 

Bin gerade dabei die ersten Updates zu machen...
Habe mich jetzt für rote Tuningteilchen entschieden.
Flaschenhalterschrauben, Tiso Kettenblattschrauben und Schrauben für die Magura Bremshebel sind schon montiert, die Grip Shift Plastegriffe gegen Ritchey WCS getauscht und Carbon Spacer verbaut.
Morgen kommt der Toupe Gel ans Rad und Nobby Nics drauf (die Contis haben mich nicht wirklich überzeugt) und die schwarze Magura Evo Montageplatte für hinten sollte auch eintrudeln.
Ich muß mich jetzt nur noch für Schnellspanner entscheiden. Die schweren Hope gefallen mir optisch und von der Verarbeitung gut (die leichten KCNC fand ich nicht gut verarbeitet), preislich zudem sehr angenehm...mal schaun.
Die Tage wird auch endlich der Gabelschaft entsprechend gekürzt, aber erst wenn ich übernächste Woche von der Messe aus Spanien wieder da bin, vorher komme ich da nicht zu.
Wenn ich fertig bin gibt es neue Bilder.


----------



## inhumanity (24. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt für rote Tuningteilchen entschieden..



Tune Würger







Tune Schnellspanner






immer wieder günstig in der Bucht zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (24. August 2008)

Tyler was hast Du für ne Gabel drin, die Laurin? klappt das gut mit dem Firmtech, bist Du schon viel damit gefahren?

Schönes Rad, sowas schwebt mir auch vor


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. August 2008)

@ inhumanity: In der Bucht habe ich schon lÃ¤nger keine gÃ¼nstig gefunden (die Asia Plagiate von Bike Hardest fand ich optisch nicht so schÃ¶n) und mehr als max. 50-60â¬ wollte ich momentan nicht anlegen, da meine Schuhe (grr..habe gestern ewig probiert und nichts passendes gefunden, muÃ mal schaun wer hier in der NÃ¤he Gaerne hat) und Handschuhe den Urlaub nicht Ã¼berlebt haben und ich jetzt erstmal vorwiegend da investieren muÃ.
Sattelklemme kommt bei mir nur mit Bolzen dran (und die bleibt auch schwarz, nur die Schnellspanner an den LaufrÃ¤dern werden rot, viel nur dezent rote Teile plazieren, wirkt sonst Ã¼berladen), eine aus carbon wie die von Tune will ich aber nicht, daher kommen mir Hope oder salsa schon sehr gelegen.

@ Gorth: Ist die Menja 100XC. Im Album sind noch ein paar Fotos (sind hier auch schon ein paar Seiten frÃ¼her).
Bin superzufrieden, geniales System, leicht, steif, problemlos und gut dosierbar. Brauche momentan keinen Wurfanker und fÃ¼r meine BedÃ¼rfnisse sind die mehr als ausreichend. 
Ehe Fragen aufkommen, die Evo 2 Montageplatte hinten tausche ich nur aus rein optischen GrÃ¼nden 

Ach ja, wie man sieht sind die Decals wie angekÃ¼ndigt von den Crossrides runter, sieht wirklich um welten besser aus...


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. August 2008)

Hier nochmal 2 Fotos, da sieht man die menja und die Firm Tech besser:


----------



## Christian Back (24. August 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal 2 Fotos, da sieht man die menja und die Firm Tech besser:



Der Lenker muß weg !!!


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. August 2008)

No way, ist die 7075XC Variante in 63er Breite (schmaler sollte es bei den Schulter auch nicht sein). Ich bin keine 20 mehr und mit Flatbar komm ich zu weit runter.
Kraxelt so immer noch hervorragend und ich hab auf meinen Haustrails wenn ich an Wochenenden mal in den Bergen bin talwärts die bessere Kontrolle.
Flatbar könnte ich höchstens mit 'nem zweiten Spacer machen und dann schaut's wieder gruselig aus (wie gesagt der jetzt zeitweilig über dem Vorbau sitzt wird eh weggekürzt)...


----------



## fstar (1. September 2008)

ist noch (!!) original:






mfg_f


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. September 2008)

Moinsen,

hier mal mein Aufbau.






[/URL][/IMG]

Denkt Euch das Türkis weg..
2009 noch ne weisse HS33 und ne neue Sattelstütze.

Grüße


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich ein hübsches Bike. Zu den angesprochenen Änderungsplänen würde ich noch einen Kurbeltausch vorschlagen. Die Ride ist doch auch nicht standesgemäß an dem Rad.
Und ein schwarzes Schaltwerk fände ich auch schöner.


----------



## Christian Back (4. September 2008)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hier mal mein Aufbau.
> 
> ...



dassamabunt!


----------



## Emil_Strauss (4. September 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ein hübsches Bike. Zu den angesprochenen Änderungsplänen würde ich noch einen Kurbeltausch vorschlagen. Die Ride ist doch auch nicht standesgemäß an dem Rad.
> Und ein schwarzes Schaltwerk fände ich auch schöner.


Paul in schwarz liegt schon bereit. Kommt dann ans Rad.
Muss aber vorher auch noch ordentliche Schalter anbringen. Das Rad ist jetzt soweit fahrfertig, weitere Änderungen muss ich dann übers Jahr verteilen.
Die R7 finde ich schöner als Magura oder Sid, von der Funktion, jetzt kommen die Proteste , ist sie bisher auch nicht schlechter. Die Auswahl an weissen Canti-Gabeln ist ja auch eher bescheiden.


----------



## salzbrezel (4. September 2008)

@ emil

Schöner Rahmen!
Der Montageständer ist allerdings eine Katastrophe, ich habe den gleichen. Immer schön den roten Lappen rein, sonst gibts Tränen wegen des Lacks!


----------



## guido11 (4. September 2008)

Das Bike meiner schwangeren Frau.Daher längerer Vorbau montiert und ab damit durch den kommenden Winter.


----------



## Christian Back (4. September 2008)

guido11 schrieb:


> Das Bike meiner schwangeren Frau.Daher längerer Vorbau montiert und ab damit durch den kommenden Winter.



*Wer ? *


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. September 2008)

Christian Back schrieb:


> *Wer ? *



na, seine Frau sicher nicht


----------



## Christian Back (4. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> na, seine Frau sicher nicht



Da wird sie sich aber freuen...


----------



## Fun-Biker (5. September 2008)

... hier mal mein Neues, gerade fertig geworden. Ja, der Poploc-Hebel fehlt noch...

Rahmen und Gabel neu, der Rest lag noch so rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (6. September 2008)

ich bin immernoch am überlegen wieviel rot und weiß ein Rahmen verträgt, damit es nicht zu viel wird ... und in welcher kombi.
rahmen dazu wäre ein cannondale caffeine f1 2009 mit headshock also komplett weiß

- tune naben rot - rote nippel - weiße felge (wird das zu bunt mit der roten nabe)

-weiße dt240s (wo viel weiß sieht man da garnicht mit den rot/schwarzen dt aufklebern) - rote nippel - weiße felge

-xtr nabe - rote nippel - weiße felge - marta sl rot eloxal mit ventidisc (passt das rot im spider?)

vielleicht hat jemand von euch sowas mal gesehen, hat es selbst oder kann es sich sonst vorstellen - postet doch einfach mal eure meinung


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Also ich hab mich ja auch für rot entschieden und setze es nur gaaanz dezent ein.

Flaschenhalterschrauben, Kettenblattschrauben und anderes Kleinzeugs, Schnellspanner und in deinem Fall würde ich noch die Speichennippel nehmen.
Nicht mehr. Wird sonst zu viel.
Laufräder würde ich klassich schwarz lassen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Hab noch ein Pic gefunden...





Bevor ich weitermache (Aerozines, Schnellspanner) muß ich aber erstmal abwarten was mir der Doc nächste Woche wegen meinen Knien sagt.


----------



## ]:-> (7. September 2008)

au, das gefällt 
Ich glaube da werde ich das rot auch nur sehr dezent einsetzten.
Die XT mit den roten Kurbelschrauben macht ja richtig was her.

Dann werde ich voraussichtlich XTR naben, rote nippel und die weiße 4.2 felge (oder doch schwarz - irgendwie hat die weiße schon was  ) wählen, dazu normale xt(r) bremsen ohne weiteres rot, rote kurbelschrauben, rote schnellspanner und sattelklemme - ich glaube das ist dann nicht überladen und kann richtig wirken.

gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. September 2008)

Ist vor allem auch mal nicht so extrem teuer.
Die Tiso Schräubchen sind gut und liegen auch preislich im vertrebaren Bereich. Die Flaschenhalterschrauben sind ja eh billig zu bekommen.
Für die HS33er Bremshebel hatte ich auch rote Befestigungsschrauben geholt, die waren aber leider zu kurz, muß daher die Tage mal zu BikeHardest und die umtauschen.
Sattelklemme wird bei mir schwarz bleiben, nur die Mavic Schnellspanner werden noch durch rote ersetzt.


----------



## Tundra HT (7. September 2008)

Hier noch ein paar rote Akzente.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Gruß Jan


----------



## John Rico (8. September 2008)

Hält die Beschichtung der weißen Nokons bei dir?
Ich find die klasse, hab aber so meine Bedenken, dass die Beschichtung nicht hält.
Schließlich gibts ja selbst mit den eloxierten öfter mal Probleme, die weißen dürften ja (nur) gepulvert sein.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2008)

Weiß ist es, ob es ein Kunstwerk ist...Streitfrage 

Hab auch ein paar dezente rote Akzente gesetzt, die Fulcrums sind seit gestern dran.


----------



## Jaypeare (8. September 2008)

Pedale und Kurbel sind nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (8. September 2008)

die pedale würde ich zwecks alltagstauglichkeit noch gut einsehen aber die kurbel!? an einem xc bike?


----------



## T!ll (8. September 2008)

Was ist denn an einer LX so schlimm?


----------



## Tundra HT (8. September 2008)

@JohnRico
An den beweglichen kleinen Perlen im Lenkerbereich platzt langsam die Beschichtung weg. 

@T!ll
Die Jungs meinen wohl deinen "schönen" Kettenschutzring.


----------



## silverline (9. September 2008)




----------



## matzeberlin (11. September 2008)

noch nicht fertig aber es ist schonmal weiß


----------



## -MaLi- (11. September 2008)

Schaut aber nach einem sehr schönem und stabilen race fully aus 
bin mal gespannt was für weitere edelparts verbaut sein werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (11. September 2008)

ein wunderbares rocky --- bin auch auf den weiteren aufbau gespannt meine (optische) lieblingskurbel ist auch schonmal drin


----------



## goegolo (11. September 2008)

Fahrewerksupdate vorne


----------



## Spaltinho (16. September 2008)

Endlich fertig! 97er Giant Rahmen neu aufgebaut. Nicht das exklusivste Rad und auch nicht superleicht, bin aber mit 8,8kg zufrieden.


----------



## bender_79 (16. September 2008)

Ist das ein 26er Giant MTB Rahmen von 1997 ?
Was hast du beim Vorbau für neue Teile verbaut ?
Ist das noch die alte Gabel ?

Sieht gut aus !!

greets


----------



## Spaltinho (17. September 2008)

@ bender 
Ja ist ein Alurahmen von 1997. Ein Terragorahmen (damals waren die gar nicht so schlecht), 
der erstaunlicherweise neu gepulvert nur 1680g wiegt. Rahmenhöhe ist 49cm. Alles andere ist neu. 
Die Gabel ist eine Kinesis Maxlight und weil dieser Rahmen nicht für Federgabeln vorgesehen ist, 
hat diese nur eine Einbauhöhe von 39cm. 
Vorbau ist Truvativ plus Spacer. Ganz normal eben.
Schön, dass es gefällt. Mir auch


----------



## bender_79 (17. September 2008)

Hi,

Ich hatte nach dem Vorbau gefragt, da ich den selbst bei meinem Giant-Stahl-MTB-Rahmen von 97 erneuern will.
Da du aber eine neue Gabel drin hast (bei mir ist das alte System, wo die Gabel noch nicht oben am Steuerrohr raus) hat sich die Info leider für mich erledigt.

Trotzdem Danke !


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. September 2008)

... stimmt nicht: es gibt da in der ebuuuucht auch Verlängerungen um einen Aheadvorbau zu verbauen. * so als kleiner Tipp*Steuersatzwechsel damit unnötig*


----------



## misiman (18. September 2008)

Hier mal mein Rad fast ganz in weiss schwarz.

Der Rahmen kommt aus einem Müncher Laden.

Bilder sind auf Rügen aufgenommen (da kann man echt gut biken)


----------



## goegolo (19. September 2008)

misiman schrieb:


> Bilder sind auf Rügen aufgenommen (da kann man echt gut biken)



Stimmt  Welche Touren bist Du hier gefahren?


----------



## misiman (19. September 2008)

Waren hauptsächlich Geocachen mit den Bikes.

Touren
- Von Baabe zu den Zickerschen Berge (hier ist biken aber dann verboten, haben das aber erst später gesehen).
- mit viel Nebenwegen fahren einmal um den kleinen Jasmunder Bodden.
- Kap Arkona und Umgebung
- Kreidefelsen haben wir zu Fuss von den Wissower Klinken aus gemacht, oben an der Steilküste hin unten zurück, dort ist selbst Rad mitnehmen verboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2008)




----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Sehr schön!
Das Cortez war ja auch meine erste Wahl, aber Stadler wollte mir damals keins verkaufen...
Nur die Marzocchi wäre nicht mein Ding, ansonsten aber schön aufgebaut.
Die IRC Mythos sind immer noch klasse. Sollten die Nobby Nics von der Haltbarkeit ähnlich bescheiden sein wie die Speed King, die ich mir geholt hatte, werde ich auch wieder auf die IRC wechseln. Bin die zig Jahre an meinem Yeti gefahren.


----------



## ]:-> (21. September 2008)

HI,
ja das Cortez stand auch in meiner ganz engen Auswahl. Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem hammer Frästeil am Hinterbau 
auf jeden Fall ein ganz feines Bike.


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Vor allem mal individueller als andere Rahmen von Cube, Giant, o.Ã¤. in der 500â¬ Liga.
Nur Schade, daÃ man die nur Ã¼ber Stadler bekommt und die nicht auch andere HÃ¤ndler mit ins Vertriebsnetz einbinden. 
Stadler hat mich damals 2x vera****t und umsonst nach Regensburg fahren lassen, dann vor Ort auch noch schlecht beraten. 
Damit hatte sich das Thema Cortez fÃ¼r mich erledigt.


----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2008)

Natürlich ärgerlich das mit Stadler, gut das es von Köln etwas weiter nach Regensburg ist.  Hab das Teil Anfang Juni bestellt, nach 4 Wochen mal angerufen, wo es bliebe und Ende Juli ein Mail geschrieben, ob das sich mit dem Rahmen erledigt hätte. Als Anwort stand zwei Tage später ein großer Karton vor der Haustüre.  

Für alle, die nicht den Weg in mein Fotoalbum gefunden haben:


----------



## Bergwerk71 (21. September 2008)

Auch weiß


----------



## Clemens (22. September 2008)

Nochmal Tomac Cortez, etwas anders aufgebaut ... 

















P.S.: Als ich vor drei Wochen beim Stadler in Regensburg war, war der Frame in S, M und L vorrätig. Meiner ist M = 17 Zoll (war aber der letzte in der Grösse). Die vielen Frästeile schlagen aufs Gewicht, der nackte Frame hat knapp 1634 Gramm (incl. Kemmring). Das Rad wiegt komplett wie abgebildet etwas über 10.2 Kg (mit 2.25er Nobbys).


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. September 2008)

Haben die Jungs bei Alpha Bike Dir den Rest zum Rahmenset problemlos aufgebaut?
Sehr schön übrigens. Das Set mit der Reba wollte ich ja damals auch. Hatte bei Stadler angerufen, damals sollte der Rahmen in L da sein und sollte für mich reserviert werden. 
Als ich dann einen Tag später nach Regensburg gefahren bin hieß es der sei schon seit 2 Wochen ausverkauft. Man wollte sich bei mir melden, hatte Ausstattung und alles andere schon abgesprochen, aber leider hörte ich nichts. Als ich wieder anrief und der Rahmen vorrätig sein sollte war er als ich wiederrum nach Regensburg gefahren bin nur in M da und man wollte stolze 300 mehr haben obwohl der Teile Preis unverändetr war.


----------



## Clemens (22. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Haben die Jungs bei Alpha Bike Dir den Rest zum Rahmenset problemlos aufgebaut?
> Sehr schön übrigens. Das Set mit der Reba wollte ich ja damals auch. Hatte bei Stadler angerufen, damals sollte der Rahmen in L da sein und sollte für mich reserviert werden.
> Als ich dann einen Tag später nach Regensburg gefahren bin hieß es der sei schon seit 2 Wochen ausverkauft. Man wollte sich bei mir melden, hatte Ausstattung und alles andere schon abgesprochen, aber leider hörte ich nichts. Als ich wieder anrief und der Rahmen vorrätig sein sollte war er als ich wiederrum nach Regensburg gefahren bin nur in M da und man wollte stolze 300 mehr haben obwohl der Teile Preis unverändetr war.



Was heist problemlos aufgebaut - normaler Werkstattpreis eben. Bin seit Anbeginn des Shops (Ende der 90er) dort Kunde und hab schon diverse Bikes bzw. Rahmen dort gekauft - dann gibts da kein Problem mit Fremdprodukten, vor allem ausserhalb der Saison.

Als ich beim Stadler in Regensburg war (rein zufällig, weil ich beruflich in der Nähe was zu erledigen hatte), hingen dort mindestens 10 Cortez-Rahmen in S, M und L + diverse Carbonframes. Hab den Preis laut Bike-Anzeige bezahlt. Hab aber nur den Frame beim Stadler gekauft, der Rest (bis auf Umwerfer und Stütze) ist von meinem RM Blizzard (wird über den Winter deaktiviert). Zum Frühjahr wird dann wieder auf den Stahlrahmen gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (23. September 2008)

@ on any sunday: was sind denn das für Schnellspanner? Hope?

wirklich tolle Bikes und wie Tyler1977 schon sagt - mal was anderes. Dabei kann man mehr "modernen Kult" in der Preisklasse wohl kaum bekommen. Immerhin gibt ja John Tomac nicht nur seinen Namen, sondern hat wohl tatsächlich seine Finger noch im Spiel.

Die 1634 Gramm waren schon ein Punkt der mich zweifeln ließ, auf der anderen Seite ein echtes Leichbaurad ists eh nicht und dann ist das Rahmengewicht ja nicht sooo Vordergründig. 10,2 kg mit den Reifen ist echt gut.

@Clemens: wie groß bist du/Schrittlänge ? Genau wie an deinem Bike würde ich mir die Sattelüberhöhung vorstellen.
Wie Fährt es sich denn? Kann aus den Geotabellen leider nie was über Agilität etc. rauslesen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. September 2008)

]:->;5147981 schrieb:
			
		

> @ on any sunday: was sind denn das fÃ¼r Schnellspanner? Hope?
> 
> wirklich tolle Bikes und wie Tyler1977 schon sagt - mal was anderes. Dabei kann man mehr "modernen Kult" in der Preisklasse wohl kaum bekommen. Immerhin gibt ja John Tomac nicht nur seinen Namen, sondern hat wohl tatsÃ¤chlich seine Finger noch im Spiel.
> 
> Die 1634 Gramm waren schon ein Punkt der mich zweifeln lieÃ, auf der anderen Seite ein echtes Leichbaurad ists eh nicht und dann ist das Rahmengewicht ja nicht sooo VordergrÃ¼ndig. 10,2 kg mit den Reifen ist echt gut.



Ja, sind Hope Schnellspanner, hab mir die roten selber fÃ¼r mein Quantec bei Bike Components bestellt (32,50â¬ sind mit Abstand bestes Angebot), dazu noch eine schwarze Hope Sattelklemme.

Das Tomac war mir sehr sympathisch, da die Firma zwar einen neuen Besitzer bzw. Finanzier hat aber John noch selber fleissig testet und mitentwickelt und die Bikes von Manitou GrÃ¼nder Doug Bradbury designt werden.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen grÃ¶Ãeren Firmen geht Tomac lobenswerter weise offen damit um, daÃ die Bikes in Taiwan gefertigt werden. In der Preisklasse kann man aber auch nichts anderes erwarten.
Das Cortez trÃ¤gt halt nicht nur seinen berÃ¼hmten Namen zur Schau, sondern auch wirklich schÃ¶ne Details wie den altbekannten CNC Hinterbau und ist nebenbei wirklich gut verarbeitet.
War wie gesagt meine erste Wahl fÃ¼r die nach Yeti Ãra, hat aber leider nicht geklappt.
Das Gewicht sehe ich nicht so wild. Wie gesagt ist das Bike nicht unbedingt fÃ¼r den Leichtbau gedacht, aber andere vergleichbare Rahmen von Cube oder Scott in der 500â¬ Preisklasse wiegen lackiert auch nicht viel weniger, da spart man hÃ¶chstens wenn man je nach Hersteller eine eloxierte Version nimmt oder auf einen Scandium Rahmen von Quantec oder No Saint setzt. Selbst dann liegt die Gewichtsersparnis nur um die 250-300g.


----------



## Clemens (23. September 2008)

[QUOTE=']:->;5147981'
@Clemens: wie groß bist du/Schrittlänge ? Genau wie an deinem Bike würde ich mir die Sattelüberhöhung vorstellen.
Wie Fährt es sich denn? Kann aus den Geotabellen leider nie was über Agilität etc. rauslesen.[/QUOTE]

Von Körpergrösse kann man bei mir leider nicht reden: bin 176cm und habe eine Schrittlaenge von 81cm. Der Frame hat 43cm Sitzrohr und 57,5cm waagerecht. Überhöhung ist etwas unter 4cm (bei einem cm Spacer). 

Der Frame ist sehr steif (hab leider momentan nur den direkten Vergleich zum Vorgänger einem Stahlrahmen), aber nicht so bockhart wie ein Carbonframe (hatte ja mal einen Storck Rebel Carbon). Fährt sich ziemlich sportlich und ist sehr steigfähig, durch den recht kurzen Hinterbau aber leicht flatterig bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten - braucht hier etwas Aufmerksamkeit. Lenkt leicht ein.

Das einzige Manko, dass ich augenblicklich feststellen kann: durch die sehr massiven Kettenstreben ist der Abstand zur Kurbel recht eng und man kommt zumindest bei meinen Pedalen (Eggbeater) manchmal mit der Ferse in Kontakt mit der Kettenstrebe, insbesondere auf der Kettenblattseite. Hier ist die Strebe bedingt durch den Neoprenschutz noch eine Idee dicker.


----------



## Corrado244 (23. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

dann werde ich meins und das meiner Tochter auch mal Posten, hoffe das Image von der Marke was aufzupeppen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## John Rico (23. September 2008)

Naja, bei der Bildqualität ist nicht viel mit Aufpeppen, da man praktisch nichts erkennen kann.

Und warum fährt man vorne einen NN und hinten irgendeinen Drahtreifen?


----------



## Corrado244 (23. September 2008)

Sorry, hab nur die iPhone Kamera. Hinten ist der Schwalbe Racing Ralph, und vorne wie du richtig sagts, der Nobby nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (23. September 2008)

Bei dem Sattelauszug würde ich auf deutlich zu große Rahmen tippen.
Bulls wird halt immernoch hauptsächlich von leuten verkauft (und gekaft) die keine Ahnung haben. 
Sorry, falls die Stützen wegen Transport oder so einfach nur tiefer stecken.

Edith: Und Dratreifen UND Bärentatzen haben an einem Crosscountry Hardtail auch nichts zu suchen.

PS.: Sind in diesem Thread überhaupt Kompletträder erwünscht?


----------



## John Rico (23. September 2008)

Tja, auch wenn man über Kunst streiten kann, sind wir hier (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) schon länger nicht mehr bei "Kunstwerken" und der Thread müsste mittlerweile wohl eher "Eure weißen Räder" heißen ...

Die Tomac Rahmen finde ich klasse, vor allem die Übergänge am Hinterbau sind lecker und so kaum noch zu finden.

Die Bulls scheinen gut ausgestattet mit kompletter(?) XT incl. LRS und ner Reba, mehr kann ich nicht erkennen. Aber (und das ist jetzt wirklich nicht böse gemeint Corrado) ein Bike, auf dem vorne ein Falt- und hinten ein Drahtreifen sitzt, was wie schon gesagt wurde scheinbar viel zu groß ist, bei dem irgendwelche 5  0815-Pedale angeschraubt sind und bei dem mindestens die vordere Bremsleitung viel zu lang ist, hat mit einem Kunstwerk m.M.n. nun wiklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## Corrado244 (23. September 2008)

@ John Rico,

Wenn man neu anfängt, ist das alles nicht so leicht, weil jeder den man Fragt ja immer die Ahnung hat, und dann raus zu filtern, wer wirklich Ahnung hat ist eben schwer.
Hab mich da mal mit einem Freund aus Berlin unterhalten, (er hat ein 3800 Rad) der meinte, es wäre ein gutes Rad für den Anfang.
Im Test hat es dann auch gut abgeschnitten, so dass ich davon ausging, auch ein gutes Rad zu bekommen. Auch die Reifen Kombination wurde als gut bewertet.
Klar kann ich noch nicht alles Wissen und schon gar nicht beachten.
Es kommen aber noch andere Pedalen dran, hab mir die am Samstag auch auf der Messe in Köln angesehen. Der Ramen wurde ausgemessen, wobei auch Rose nachträglich zum gleichen Ergebnis kam. Ich wage zu bezweifeln, das man von Pi mal Daumen vom bloßen ansehen des Rades  sagen kann, ob der Rahmen zu hoch oder zu niedrig ist.
Bin aber immer für Rat u. Tipps dankbar, drum bin ich hier angemeldet und nicht, weil ich alles weiß .
Will halt wie ihr alle hier, spaß am Fahren haben. 

​


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (23. September 2008)

Corrado244 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann werde ich meins und das meiner Tochter auch mal Posten, hoffe das Image von der Marke was aufzupeppen.
> 
> Gruß Jürgen



@Corrado: Das Rad an sich ist eigentlich schön....Aber die Pedalen gehen gar nicht!


----------



## Corrado244 (23. September 2008)

Wie s.O. schon gepostet habe, kommen Shimano Pedale Klick System dran.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (23. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Tja, auch wenn man über Kunst streiten kann, sind wir hier (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) schon länger nicht mehr bei "Kunstwerken" und der Thread müsste mittlerweile wohl eher "Eure weißen Räder" heißen ...
> 
> Die Tomac Rahmen finde ich klasse, vor allem die Übergänge am Hinterbau sind lecker und so kaum noch zu finden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. September 2008)

@ Corrado 244: Wenn Du überzeugt davon bist, die richtige Rahmenhöhe gekauft zu haben, dann überprüfe nochmal den Sattelstützenauszug. Möglicherweise sitzt Ihr zu niedrig. Innenbeinlänge mal 0,885 ist die ungefähre Faustformel. Dieser Abstand sollte von Mitte Innenlagerachse bis Oberkante Sattel eingehalten sein.

Falls das bereits richtig eingestellt ist, sind die Rahmen wirklich etwas zu groß. Da ist ja kaum noch Platz, wenn man im Gelände mal schnell absteigen muß.
Die Räder an sich sind nicht verkehrt. Die Ausstattung ist deutlich besser als man für den Einstieg bräuchte.


----------



## Corrado244 (23. September 2008)

Ich danke dir für die Faustformel, die ich auch direkt nachgemessen habe. Dann muss der Sattel noch was raus, was ich auch vom Gefühl her machen wollte.


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2008)

Corrado244 schrieb:


> @ John Rico,
> 
> Wenn man neu anfängt, ist das alles nicht so leicht, weil jeder den man Fragt ja immer die Ahnung hat, und dann raus zu filtern, wer wirklich Ahnung hat ist eben schwer.
> Hab mich da mal mit einem Freund aus Berlin unterhalten, (er hat ein 3800 Rad) der meinte, es wäre ein gutes Rad für den Anfang.
> ...



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass dein Bike schlecht ist! Die Ausstattung ist wie gesagt gut und gerade für den Anfang mehr als ausreichend.

Hab mir dein Modell grad mal auf der Bulls-Seite angeschaut, müsste das Bushmaster 2 Disc sein, oder? Und bei den HR-Reifen haben sie dich / euch ehrlich gesagt beschissen. Da sind laut Abbildung Racing Ralph Faltreifen und keine (billigeren) Drahtreifen drauf.
Und du kannst uns glauben, dass man auf einem Bild recht gut erkennen kann, ob ein Bike zu groß/klein ist. Wenn bei Bikes dieser Bauart der Sattel deutlich niedriger als der Lenker ist, stimmt definitiv was nicht.

Wie schon gesagt, das ist ein gut ausgestattetes Bike und ich wollte es nicht schlechtmachen! Und natürlich kann man gerade zu Beginn nicht alles wissen und muss sich auf andere verlassen (was leider manchmal schief geht).
Aber dieser Thread heißt nunmal "Kunstwerke" und hier werden (eigentlich) Bikes gepostet, die mit viel Liebe aufgebaut wurden und bei denen z.T. selbst die Schrauben eine zum Bike passende Farbe haben! Wenn dann jemand mit einem "Standard-Bike" mit bereits genannten "Mängeln" kommt, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn das hier von einigen bemängelt wird.
Du würdest deinen Standard-Golf ja auch nicht in einem Tuning-Forum posten und dann erwarten, dass von den "Freaks" Lob und Bewunderung kommt, oder? 

Nun aber genug geredet, viel Spaß mit deinem Bike und ich hoffe es passt wirklich. Auf jeden Fall ist das schon mal ne gute Basis und vielleicht kommst du mit der Zeit ja auch noch dahin, dein Bike etwas zu tunen.


----------



## Corrado244 (24. September 2008)

Dachte mir nicht das das Wort "Kunstwerk" so streng genommen wirt. Sind es nicht alle Kunstwerke. Sonst hätte es doch "Aufgebauten" Räder heißen müssen.
Aber du hast ja Recht, es gehört hier nicht rein. Mit den Reifen sehen wir mal später, und mit dem Tunen sehen wir mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mordin (26. September 2008)

leider klein und man sieht nicht viel, dafür weiß! ;D


----------



## ThomasTribe (27. September 2008)

Hi,
das ist mein hübsches, weißes "Kunstwerk" !

MfG
Thomas


----------



## maggi>B (27. September 2008)

sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. September 2008)

Kunstwerk? Vielleicht nicht wirklich aber ich mag's dennoch.


----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Oktober 2008)

Kleines Update bei mir, bin endlich zum Basteln gekommen.
Rote Hope Schnellspanner, schwarze Hope Sattelstützenklemme (Schraubvariante), schwarze Magura Evo2 Montageplatte hinten, Jagwire Tube Tops, neue WCS True Grips.
Bilder indoor sind leider nichts geworden. Wenn sich die Tage die Sonne blicken lässt gibt es ausführliche Bilder...
Schaut jetzt noch einiges stimmiger aus...


----------



## chri55 (3. Oktober 2008)

Bild sieht man nicht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn daran unverständlich, daß die Indoor Bilder nichts geworden sind und ich erst noch gescheite - ins Forum postbare - Bilder schiessen muss wenn der grosse Regen mal aufhört


----------



## chri55 (4. Oktober 2008)

hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen.


----------



## Jörn Duensing (4. Oktober 2008)

Gestern noch mal schnell ein Bild gemacht, bevor ich´s wieder eingesaut habe 



Gruß Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Oktober 2008)

Schönes Bike!
Was sind das denn für Laufräder?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (4. Oktober 2008)

sollten Nope sein, oder ?
Schade dass das rot von den Naben etwas dunkler ist als das von den Decals der Gabel, ansonsten find ichs sehr schön, der Rahmen hat was


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Oktober 2008)

War auch meine erste Idee.
Ich spiele gerade noch mit dem Gedanken mir den N76 light Laufradsatz bei Actionsports zuzulegen.


----------



## LoB (4. Oktober 2008)

Mein erster Gedanke war einfach nur: heiß! 
Gefällt mir sehr gut (besonders der Rahmen), aber der Sattel und die Barends passen irgendwie nicht so gut rein...


----------



## ullertom (4. Oktober 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> War auch meine erste Idee.
> Ich spiele gerade noch mit dem Gedanken mir den N76 light Laufradsatz bei Actionsports zuzulegen.



wieviel wiegt der und was kostet der mit was für einer konfiguration???


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Oktober 2008)

1450g

Nope Naben und Felgen.

Schau einfach bei actionsports.de momentan 269,90â¬ statt 369,90â¬.
Ist aber nur fÃ¼r Felgenbremsen 
Bin aber noch etwas unentschlossen, da ich nicht weiÃ wie der sich bei knapp 80kg verhÃ¤lt. Die Crossrides sind mit jedenfalls etwas weich und verwinden sich doch spÃ¼rbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Oktober 2008)

So, tatsächlich mal ein schöner Tag heute...also gleich mal auf dem Weg zum Bäcker die Kamera ausgepackt...ich bitte die Pedalplatten und den etwas hochgesetzten Vorbau zu entschuldigen, da längere Touren bei mir wegen der Gehirnerschütterung und dem kaputten Rücken ausfallen ist's gerade mal im gemütlichen Trimm... 
Muß die Tage noch den Sattel (hab den einen Toupe jetzt erstmal ans alte Principia RR montiert, da der Avocet durch war. Überlege gerade noch ob ich mir jetzt einen zweiten für's Quantec hole oder einen Flite Classic Gel Flow...) wechseln und endlich mal die Nobbys draufziehen.


----------



## Jörn Duensing (5. Oktober 2008)

Mein Nope Athmosphere LRS wiegt kanpp 1530gr. Läuft einwandfrei und ist gefühlt def. steifer als Crossride o.Ä. vom großen M.
Die Decals an meiner SID werden noch durch schwarze ersetzt. Das Rot der Gabel passt wie schon erkannt zu sonst garnix am Rad. 
Und noch ne gute Nachricht für LoB:
Sattel, Lenker und Barends stehen schon auf der Tauschen Liste.
Evtl. gibts auch noch ne schwarze Kurbel. 

Gruß Jörn

P.S. Für die Detailliebhaber noch ne Großaufnahem vom Schaltwerk


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Oktober 2008)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht mit den Nope.
Werde wenn ich Ende des Monats auf Heimaturlaub bin mal bei Actionsports vorbei schaun und mir die live anschauen...

Was die Barends angeht würde ich mir die RH1 einfach in weiss holen. Sind doch sonst top.
Ich find den roten Flite übrigens gar nicht mal so schlecht  Ist mal was anderes...


----------



## Jörn Duensing (5. Oktober 2008)

Was mcih nur an den "neuen" RH1 stört ist dass sie 3cm kürzer geworden sind. 
Abe rmal schauen. 
Sattel kommt noch ein SLR TLD mit dem hübschen Spinnenmuster drauf


----------



## Mev (8. Oktober 2008)

@ Tyler1977  sehr schönes bike darf ich wissen was es wiegt ??


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Oktober 2008)

Danke erstmal!
Darfst aber nicht wissen was es wiegt 
Weiß es selber nicht genau und interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich.
Die Problemlosigkeit und Haltbarkeirt der Komponenten steht bei mir im Vordergrund.


----------



## fahr schlumpf (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

hier mein Neuaufbau. Ist zwar nicht ganz weiss, ich hoffe aber es ist OK.

Liebe Grüsse.


----------



## Lanoss (13. Oktober 2008)

hübsch, solide, gut.
Gefällt!


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Oktober 2008)

Kleines Update...
Nachdem sich am Toupe Gel nach einer Woche die Plastikecken teilweise verabschiedet haben jetzt mal old school den Sattel der einfach immer noch perfekt zu meinem Hintern passt. 
Flite Classic (diesmal als Gel Flow).









Das Bike ist so jetzt erstmal fertig, Nobby Nics habe ich schon hier liegen, die Speed Kings dürften nächste Woche komplett durch sein.
Im Frühjahr kommen ggf. noch andere Laufräder je nachdem ob ich dann auf Titan umsteige oder doch noch etwas Alu fahre...


----------



## waldwild (17. November 2008)

Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt, Spacerturm wird auch noch zu Fall gebracht.

Ansonsten galt das Moto drangebaut wird was daheim rumliegt.

Schade an den Fotos ist der fehlende Kontrast der Procraft-Barends welche dem Rad einen sehr schönen Abschluß geben.

Euer Waldwild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (17. November 2008)

Die Gabel passt optisch überhaupt net, viel zu filigran. Die Bremsscheiben wirken auch unschön und überdimensioniert. Für ein Resterad sicher ok, zumal es funktional nichts auszusetzen gibt. Aber in einen Kunstwerke-Thread gehört es (eigentlich) nicht...

Fährt sich das nicht arg nervös mit der niedrig bauenden Gabel?


----------



## waldwild (17. November 2008)

> Die Gabel passt optisch überhaupt net, viel zu filigran.



Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, die Gabel ist auch in meinen Augen das Hauptmanko. Gibt es ensprechende Starrgabeln in Alu/Stahl -Carbon lieber nicht aus (Fahrer-)gewichtsgründen- welche optisch besser passen würden ?



> Die Bremsscheiben wirken auch unschön und überdimensioniert.



Ok noch ein Punkt welcher in Zukunft beseitigt werden sollte. Mit zwei 185mm sollte es gefälliger wirken.



> Fährt sich das nicht arg nervös mit der niedrig bauenden Gabel?



Wurde erst am Wochenende fertig, daher noch keine größeren Ausfahrten unternommen. Mein Arbeitsweg (Schotter/Asphalt) lies sich aber gut bewältigen. Man stellt aber wirklich ein sehr "direktes" Umsetzen der Lenkbefehle fest, als nervös hab ich es aber nicht empfunden. 
Auch freihändig fahren geht einwandfrei.


Waldwild


----------



## a-communication (17. November 2008)

Hatte es zwar schon im Bilderthread aber hier ist es definitiv besser aufgehoben


----------



## BlueCloud (17. November 2008)

ich finde,es ist zu viel weiß.....aber gut^^


----------



## Carcassonne (18. November 2008)

Sieht aus wie ein Rad für Kinder oder Mädels.


----------



## John Rico (18. November 2008)

Ist zwar nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack, aber trotzdem schön aufgebaut.

Ein paar Punkte stören mich trotzdem:

durch den fehlenden Kontrast zwischen schwarzen Reifenflächen und Hintergrund sieht das Ganze irgendwie komisch aus
der Sattel sieht aus wie ein Euduro/FR-Sofa und passt an so ein Rad meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht. Da gehört was schmales ran, z.B. der SLR XC in schwarz/weiß würde sicher gut passen.
Der Spacer über dem Vorbau sollte noch weg
Ein Vorbau ohne Loch wäre bei einer Gabel ohne Carbonschaft schöner
Ich hätte schwarze Speichen mit goldenen Nippeln passender gefunden, da du eigentlich kein silber am Rad hast


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. November 2008)

Mir gefällt's (auch) nicht.   *Liteville Fullies sind besser*müssen nicht mal weiß sein*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. November 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal!
> Darfst aber nicht wissen was es wiegt
> Weiß es selber nicht genau und interessiert mich auch nicht wirklich.
> Die Problemlosigkeit und Haltbarkeirt der Komponenten steht bei mir im Vordergrund.



Deshalb Magura HS.  *mach ich auch so an meinem Sorglos-Paket/-Bike*


----------



## fatboy (18. November 2008)

Ich finde den "trend" bezüglich der weißen Felgen+Reifen mit weißer Flanke absolut fürchterlich.

Beim Auto wäre "Zuhälterkarre" wohl die treffende Bezeichnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (18. November 2008)

Zum Liteville: Sicher ein toll ausgestattetes Bike, für mich aber too much.

Kein Post ohne Bild:
GT Avalanche, Bj. 1990, restauriert im März 2008:




(Ja, ich weiss, es ist alt und hat keine Federgabel, dennoch ist es geil so ein Rad zu besitzen und vor allem es zu fahren.)


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. November 2008)

bzgl. liteville: den rahmen und die gabel finde ich schön. 

den rest hätte *ich* anders gewählt: kein gold, schwarze lr (bspw. dt swiss 240s mit weißen decals, dazu schwarze 4.2d, schwarze speichen) mit schwarzen reifen (bspw. nobby nic) und ev. roten nippeln, n weißer aspide, anbauteile alle von syntace oder race face. aber zum glück sind geschmäcker ja verschieden!


----------



## aggressor2 (18. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Zum Liteville: Sicher ein toll ausgestattetes Bike, für mich aber too much.
> 
> Kein Post ohne Bild:
> GT Avalanche, Bj. 1990, restauriert im März 2008:
> ...





Dieses Rad...ein Traum in weiß
Manni, Manni, Manni...das Ava raubt mir den Schlaf

Bild is ja auch schon da..


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2008)

fatboy schrieb:


> Ich finde den "trend" bezüglich der weißen Felgen+Reifen mit weißer Flanke absolut fürchterlich.
> 
> Beim Auto wäre "Zuhälterkarre" wohl die treffende Bezeichnung



jeb
@Manni1599
superschön restauriert


----------



## John Rico (20. November 2008)

Hi Manni!

Treibst du dich hier also auch rum! 
Ist das das GT, das du schon vor Monaten im Escheburger Thread gepostet hast? Kommt mir irgendwie anders vor, oder waren damals noch nicht alle Aufkleber drauf?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (20. November 2008)

Moin Sven,
Ja, ist das Rad. Hatte damals noch nicht alle Decals da.
Ist eigentlich mein Lieblingsrad, ich fahre sehr oft damit.
Bis bald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. November 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich mein Lieblingsrad



meins auch - also von deinen 


...obwohl, das richter...


----------



## RoLe52 (30. November 2008)

Mein 4 Wochen altes Votec V.XC:


----------



## chri55 (30. November 2008)

schick  aber machs mal ein bisschen dreckig, diese "frisch aus dem Karton" Optik muss weg!


----------



## Georgme (3. Dezember 2008)

mein teambike von specializet für die saison 2009


----------



## T!ll (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Votec ist echt ein Traum 

Mein Grand Canyon





Die Gabel ist leider noch nicht weiß 

Gruß Till


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Dezember 2008)

Georgme schrieb:


> mein teambike von specialize*t* für die saison 2009





Am I*d*entifikationsfaktor arbeiten wir dann aber noch etwas... 

Sonst aber absolut schickes Bike. Bietet aber auch noch gutes Tuningpotential.


----------



## Georgme (4. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Am I*d*entifikationsfaktor arbeiten wir dann aber noch etwas...
> 
> Sonst aber absolut schickes Bike. Bietet aber auch noch gutes Tuningpotential.



..ups...hab mich vertippt....


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Am I*d*entifikationsfaktor arbeiten wir dann aber noch etwas...
> 
> Sonst aber absolut schickes Bike. Bietet aber auch noch gutes Tuningpotential.


 ja vieeellllllllllllllll tuning
 das spezli immer bei den kurbeln sparen muss ist echt


----------



## Georgme (4. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja vieeellllllllllllllll tuning
> das spezli immer bei den kurbeln sparen muss ist echt



ich muß halt nehmen, was ich bekomme.....


----------



## r19andre (4. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
heißt ja nicht das man da nix verändern kann 

Viel Spass damit

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (13. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist mein bestes Stück!!!


----------



## Crash Martines (13. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile sind noch ein paar Sachen verändert worden --> weiße Trinkhalter, schwalbe Racing Ralph 

Gewicht: 10,2 Kg


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

welche Gabel fährst du da eigentlich???Ansonsten ganz okay......
Ich hätte einen neuen Satz Racing Ralph/Nobby Nic bei Interesse PN!Wie zufrieden bist du eigentlich mit den WCS Teilen?


Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## Crash Martines (13. Dezember 2008)

das ist eine SID SL, ansonsten habe ich keine WCS Teile, nur die Barends sind von WCS und mit denen bin ich ganz zufrieden. =)
Neue Mäntel brauche ich ja nicht mehr...habe ja gerade erst zwei neue Racing Ralph draugezogen

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## escezet (13. Dezember 2008)

@Crash Martines: deine Sattelposition sieht irgentwie ziemlich verboten aus.Am besten mal eine Wasserwaage drauf legen.Der Sattel sollte einentlich in Waage sein.


----------



## xXwannabeXx (13. Dezember 2008)

escezet schrieb:


> @Crash Martines: deine Sattelposition sieht irgentwie ziemlich verboten aus.Am besten mal eine Wasserwaage drauf legen.Der Sattel sollte einentlich in Waage sein.



Nur wenn man keine Kinder mehr möchte


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (14. Dezember 2008)

leider net weiß aber war heut auch aufm berg


----------



## butsche2002 (14. Dezember 2008)

Meins.............


----------



## Honkthehorn (15. Dezember 2008)

Schöner GT Rahmen. 
Aber ......

ich persönlich finde die silberne Kurbel nicht passend.

Weiterhin würde ich den Lenker noch gegen einen weissen tauschen und der Sattel könnte auch noch etwas weiss vertragen, finde ich.

Ach, und Pedale wären noch gut. 

Und weil die da noch nicht dran sind, gehe ich mal davon aus dass das Bike nagelneu ist. Von daher....... ist es bis jetzt ja nur ein "Rohentwurf".

Aus jeden Fall bin ich sicher das Du damit viel Spaß haben wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (15. Dezember 2008)

vielleicht sollte man einfach gleich nen kübel mit weißer farbe drüberkippen, nur sollte man dann im schnee nicht umfallen sonst ist das bike weg ...


----------



## butsche2002 (15. Dezember 2008)

Honkthehorn schrieb:


> Schöner GT Rahmen.
> Aber ......
> 
> ich persönlich finde die silberne Kurbel nicht passend.
> ...



"rohentwurf" ist sicher richtig........aber das bike wird kein einziges weißes
teil mehr bekommen.......der rahmen ist nicht rein weiß........eher creme oder perlmut oder irgendwie so.......also geht "weiß" gar nicht.......


----------



## Honkthehorn (16. Dezember 2008)

-MaLi- schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man einfach gleich nen kübel mit weißer farbe drüberkippen, nur sollte man dann im schnee nicht umfallen sonst ist das bike weg ...


 

Extrem qualifizierter Beitrag....... wirklich, ich bin beeindruckt! 


Das mit dem "elfenbeinfarbigen" Rahmen kommt auf dem Foto nicht so rüber.
In diesem Fall würde ich auch keine weiteren weissen Teile verbauen.


----------



## H.R. (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo
das GT ist aber kein 09 Modell. Am 09ér ist die SLX verbaut und der Rahmen ist Weiß-Perlmut mit schwarzen Akzenten. Wirst sicher ein gutes Schnäppchen mit dem 08 Modell gemacht haben.
Einfach fahren und Spaß haben !!
H.R.


----------



## w650 (16. Dezember 2008)

Eventuell die Kurbel gegen eine Hone tauschen, die sollte passen und ist schwatt.


----------



## butsche2002 (16. Dezember 2008)

H.R. schrieb:


> Hallo
> das GT ist aber kein 09 Modell. Am 09ér ist die SLX verbaut und der Rahmen ist Weiß-Perlmut mit schwarzen Akzenten. Wirst sicher ein gutes Schnäppchen mit dem 08 Modell gemacht haben.
> Einfach fahren und Spaß haben !!
> H.R.



wieso 09er ???????? hat doch keiner gesagt oder !????
........kein schnäppchen sondern einen fetten  schnapper !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailblaster (16. Dezember 2008)

was kosts den normal und was hast du gezahlt,
jetzt bin ich aber gespannt...


----------



## butsche2002 (16. Dezember 2008)

trailblaster schrieb:


> was kosts den normal und was hast du gezahlt,
> jetzt bin ich aber gespannt...



.........normal 1999,- gezahlt 1000,- + 40,- Versand


----------



## homopus (17. Dezember 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> .........normal 1999,- gezahlt 1000,- + 40,- Versand



Wo


----------



## butsche2002 (17. Dezember 2008)

homopus schrieb:


> Wo



na hier...........www.prosurf.si .........:daumen:


----------



## butsche2002 (17. Dezember 2008)




----------



## homopus (17. Dezember 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> na hier...........www.prosurf.si .........:daumen:



Danke, aber ich find´s dort auch nur für 1380,-


----------



## butsche2002 (17. Dezember 2008)

ja das ist doch schon mal was.........der rest ist verhandlungssache....!!
bin über ebay an die adresse gekommen........dort war der startpreis 940,-.......wollte aber keiner........und ich hab die auktion verpasst........später dann direkt über den shop gekauft


----------



## speedy76 (17. Dezember 2008)

nich ganz wieß, dafür in weißer Umgebung


----------



## daniel07 (18. Dezember 2008)

hier mal meins:


----------



## xXwannabeXx (18. Dezember 2008)

Das is wohl eher Freeride/Downhill, vollkommen falscher Bereich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Dezember 2008)

aber schick


----------



## Mev (18. Dezember 2008)

auf jeden fall schickes teil  will das haben


----------



## silverline (23. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Dezember 2008)

Weiß, bald auch noch die Gabel, evtl. noch der Sattel. Bin noch auf der Suche.


----------



## uff2007 (26. Dezember 2008)

Seit kurzem meins 






... Pedale sind nur momentan dran - weichen noch schönen Eggbeatern in schwarz 

Gewicht liegt noch bei ca. 9,7kg 

Gruß und schöne Feiertag


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön.
Würde aber Reifen aufziehen, die dem Potential des Rahmen gerechter werden und einen weiteren Einsatzbereich und Pannenschutz bieten.


----------



## T!ll (26. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt sind auch die Griffe weiß 
Der Umbau des GrandCanyon ist im Prinzip abgeschlossen, die Pedale fliegen vielleicht noch runter aber das wars dann bezüglich leichter und schöner machen.

Vorher:





und nachher:






Gruß T!ll


----------



## ufp (26. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Jetzt sind auch die Griffe weiß
> Der Umbau des GrandCanyon ist im Prinzip abgeschlossen, die Pedale fliegen vielleicht noch runter aber das wars dann bezüglich leichter und schöner machen.


Hübsch, keine Frage.

Aber, willst du allen ernstes diese Kurbel oben lassen   ?

Auf ein weißes Rad gehört entweder eine schwarze (eh leicht zu finden) oder eine weiße (schwer zu finden, z.B. Race Face) Kurbel.

mfg ufp


----------



## T!ll (26. Dezember 2008)

Die Kurbel passt mir optisch auch noch nicht so ganz, an ne SLX habe ich schonmal gedacht, aber da es ja eh mehr ein "low-budget" Tuning an dem Rad ist, lasse ich die LX wohl oder übel erstmal dran 

Ausser es findet sich was günstiges und schönes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (26. Dezember 2008)

T!ll schrieb:


> Ausser es findet sich was günstiges und schönes



das? Die Hone ist zwar nicht für CC gedacht, allerdings bauglich mit deiner lx, einziger Unterschied (soweit ich weiß) Stahleinsätze für das Pedalgewinde (stabiler) 
Kettenblätter und Innenlager kannste ja behalten.


Ps: das soll keine Werbung sein, ich kenn den Verkäufer ja nicht mal.


----------



## uff2007 (26. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Würde aber Reifen aufziehen, die dem Potential des Rahmen gerechter werden und einen weiteren Einsatzbereich und Pannenschutz bieten.



Schön dass gefällt - mit den Reifen hab ich auch schon überlegt und wird wohl auch noch geändert.


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Dezember 2008)

Bitte, das Hot Chili war schon immer eins der schöneren und stabilen deutschen Alubikes.
Die Reifen passen da halt nicht. Der Rahmen hält auch schweres Gelände aus, die Reifen eher Feldwege. 2.25 Nobbys o.ä. geben da bedeutend mehr Sicherheit und Traktion in jeder Lage, das Mehrgewicht wird durch höheren Fahrkomfort und -sicherheit auch mehr als wett gemacht.

@ T!LL:

Sieht immer noch bescheiden aus.
Das Bike an sich und die Fulcrums sind echt schön, aber Pedalen, Kettenblattschutz und die Canyon Barends mit dem Riser gehen in der Kombo gar nicht. Entweder die Barends ab, kürzeren Vorbau drauf und den Rest lassen oder die Klobo Pedale und den Schutz ab, dafür kürzere Barends oder Ergons (Riser/Barends finde ich nicht sooo schlimm, aber in dem Aufbau unsinnig).


----------



## T!ll (27. Dezember 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> dafür kürzere Barends oder Ergons (Riser/Barends finde ich nicht sooo schlimm, aber in dem Aufbau unsinnig).



Verstehe zwar nicht warum das unsinnig sein soll, aber egal. 

Ergons sehen doch verboten aus, da sind die Pedale ja fast noch filigran gegen 
Die Pedale tausche ich wie schon geschrieben vielleicht noch, aber auch nur vielleicht  Dann kämen nur NC17 bzw. Wellgo Magnesiums dran, sind ne Ecke leichter und sehen dezenter aus.

Gruß T!ll


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Weisse Kunstwerke ? Hm ...
der Rahmen ist dann doch zu hübsch aber sonst ist reichlich weiss dabei


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Den Sattel habe ich in aller Eile drauf gesetzt, nächste Woche kommt der weisse Speedneedle, dann wird auch der Winkel korrigiert !
Bis dahin komme ich nicht zum fahren  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## butsche2002 (29. Dezember 2008)

:kotz::kotz:





wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Weisse Kunstwerke ? Hm ...
> der Rahmen ist dann doch zu hübsch aber sonst ist reichlich weiss dabei
> 
> so schöne weiße teile...........und dann der rahmen :kotz:


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Den Sattel habe ich in aller Eile drauf gesetzt, nächste Woche kommt der weisse Speedneedle, dann wird auch der Winkel korrigiert !
> Bis dahin komme ich nicht zum fahren  !



cool


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

butsche kann den rahmen ja nicht im Original sehen ,
selbst n älteren Klein lackiert man nicht einfach Über !


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

butsche2002 schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Schmolke billig ?   Jo alles klar, der nächste Prolet


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> butsche kann den rahmen ja nicht im Original sehen ,
> selbst n älteren Klein lackiert man nicht einfach Über !



Hör mal, Butsche hat nur Geld fürn GT von der Stange


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Wir wollen doch hier nette Bilder sehen also, genug jetzt !


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Schmolke billig ?   Jo alles klar, der nächste Prolet



Hääää???? Irgedwas kapier ich nicht!Bei Butsche ist ein weißes GT im Album und weit und breit nichts von Schmolke auf nem Bild.
Das blaue KLEIN ist GEIL!!!!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Schmolke ist bei mir im Album : Seite 2


----------



## uff2007 (29. Dezember 2008)

Solche sinnlosen Diskussionen gibts wohl in jedem Thema/Forum - wofür gibts bitte PN´s ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Eben :  Genug jetzt !


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

uff2007 schrieb:


> Solche sinnlosen Diskussionen gibts wohl in jedem Thema/Forum - wofür gibts bitte PN´s ???



Ok Ok genug jetzt hast ja recht BILDER BILDER!!!!!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Na, dann eben ohne Rahmen


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

Tschuldigung an Butsche und tschuldigung an wieweitnoch


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Na, dann eben ohne Rahmen


GEIL


----------



## uff2007 (29. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Na, dann eben ohne Rahmen



sehr schön - das weiß passt


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

besonders mag ich die hier   





Bergwerk Entschuldigung natürlich angenommen !


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Na, dann eben ohne Rahmen





wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> besonders mag ich die hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke danke wieweitnoch!!!


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

Bergwerk71 schrieb:


> Danke danke wieweitnoch!!!



Sind das Race Face Kurbeln???Ja ne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

@Bergwerk71:

Wie wäre es, wenn Du Dir vorher überlegst, was Du alles in einem Posting unterbringen möchtest, das dann tippst und dann abschickst, statt ständig Doppel- und Dreifachpostings zu schreiben? Außerdem gibt es hier noch eine Editierfunktion, das ist der "ändern"-Button am Ende des Beitrags. Dann wird ein Thread nicht so unnötig in die Länge gezogen.

Ja, die Kurbel ist eine Race Face Next SL ISIS

@ wieweitnoch: Super Rad, sehr schicke Zusammenstellung! Könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, daß der schwarze Sattel, der momentan verbaut ist, stimmiger ist, als wenn Du eine weiße Needle montierst.


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,wo ist der ändern Button?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du Deinen gerade getippten Beitrag anschaust, findest Du ihn rechts unten, direkt neben Zitieren.
Geht nur eine Weile, später kann man seine Beiträge nicht mehr editieren, aber jetzt siehst Du ihn sicher noch.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke das der weisse Speedneedle gut zur weisen Race Face Next LP passt !

Schon wegen dem Kontrast weiss und schwarz vom Carbon


----------



## Bergwerk71 (29. Dezember 2008)

juhhhhhhhuuu


----------



## Matze. (30. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Weisse Kunstwerke ? Hm ...
> der Rahmen ist dann doch zu hübsch aber sonst ist reichlich weiss dabei





Ich hab´s mir auch schon im Palomino Thread angesehen, leider gefällt es mir gar nicht. Zu dem Rahmen würden Komponenten in schwarz viel besser passen, weißer Rahmen mit farbigen Anbauteilen okay, aber umgekehrt und das auch noch bei einem Klein, wirkt für mich alles andere als stimmig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (30. Dezember 2008)

@Matze: Sehe ich genau so. Es ist einfach viel zu übertrieben mit den weißen Parts. Und mit einem weißen Sattel auf einer weißen Sattelstütze fehlt da jeglicher Kontrast und das ganze sieht noch schlimmer aus. 
Ich würde da alle weißen teile oberhalb des Oberrohres gegen schwarze (glänzende) Teile tauschen, dann den weißen Sattel daraufpacken. Das gibt einen schönen Kontrast. Aber im Moment ist das einfach nur unschön.
Da mag aber auch der Rahmen zu beitragen. Auch wenn es ein Klein ist. Aber deswegen wird man ja nicht gleich gezwungen, den zu mögen, oder?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke zunächst mal für die ehrlichen Kommentare und Anregungen.

Jetzt wart ich erstmal ab bis der Sattel kommt und dann schau ich mir das Ganze nochmal bei Sonnenschein an   
Da wirkt schon der Lack ganz anders als auf diesem Bild.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal ein wenig am Computer gebastelt und finds erstmal garnicht so schlecht


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Dezember 2008)

also irgendwie sieht das total merkwürdig aus!
jetzt nicht wegen der farben, sondern wegen der geo des sitzrohrs.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Dezember 2008)

Also da kann ich nun nichts dran ändern  
Ist halt n Palomino


----------



## Matze. (30. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Also da kann ich nun nichts dran ändern
> Ist halt n Palomino



Ist aber auch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, die Rahmenhöhe muß zum Körper genau passen, da ist nicht viel mit Stütze weiter raus oder so, sonst wird die Sitzposition schlecht.
Zur Optik nochmal, nimms nicht persönlich, den Rahmen finde ich wunderschön, vor allem mal was Exclusiveres nicht immer die bekannten Marken mit ihren Viergelenkern. Die Gabel finde ich ebenfalls mehr als gelungen. Die Felgen und die Kurbel würde ich unter die Rubrik geht noch einonordnen. Der Vorbau und die Sattelstütze in weiß finde ich einfach nur furchtbar, zumal da wieder Sattelklemme, Steuersatz und Spacer schwarz sind.
Aber versuchs ruhig weiter, ich beobachte auch den extra Palomino Thread


----------



## John Rico (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das Klein farblich wirklich klasse!
Gerade weil du praktisch kein schwarz mehr am Bike hast, gefällt es mir sehr gut. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass ein weißer Steuersatz (gibts z.B. von FSA) das Bike noch stimmiger macht.
Den Rahmen bzw. den Sitzrohrwinkel finde ich allerdings ziemlich furchtbar! Sicher Kult, gefällt mir trotzdem irgendwie nicht.

Auch den Speedneedle finde ich gut, durch die schwarze Unterbrechung in der Mitte passt er besser zu deinem Bike als der aktuelle Sattel.

Einzig deine Schaltung stört mich etwas, das XTR-Grau will mir an dem Bike so gar nicht gefallen. Da fände ich eine möglichst schwarze Schaltung a la X.0/X.9 oder ggf. XT deutlich stimmiger.
Sind die weißen Schalthüllen von Shimano oder was hast du da verbaut? Würde mich sehr interessieren, da an mein Neues auch weiße Hüllen sollen und Nokon mir einfach zu teuer ist.
Und was ist das für eine Stütze? Kenne nur die FSA, Controltech und P6. Sieht mir nach keiner der drei aus.

Gruß
Sven

PS: Dein Bike ist übrigens eine super "Vorschau" für mein neues Projekt. Soll ein schwarzer Müsing mit möglichst viel weiiß werden, und nach deinem Bild weiß ich, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg bin!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (30. Dezember 2008)

Der Sitzrohrwinkel ist ungewöhnlich aber eben Palomino typisch , 
drum habe ich eine Control Tech Stütze , andere in 31,6 waren gekröpft, durch den Sitzrohrwinkel und meine langen Beine würde ich da noch weiter hinten sitzen, geht garnicht!
Statt der XTR wäre mir x.0 von Sram auch lieber, aber eins nach dem anderen, ausserdem komme ich gut zurecht mit Dual Control


----------



## John Rico (31. Dezember 2008)

Ist die Stütze 350 oder 400 mm lang? Und was wiegt sie, hast du die mal auf der Waage gehabt?
Wäre auf jeden Fall eine Alternative für mich, sollte aber in 400 mm max. um 260 g wiegen.

Und die Frage nach den Schalthüllen hast du noch offen gelassen, Shimano SP-41 oder was anderes?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (31. Dezember 2008)

Die Stütze ist 400 mm lang ; Control Tech  Team Issue 1 A   31,6 mm
komlett weiss  und mit 39,90 auch erschwinglich , gewogen habe ich Sie nicht, wird mit 220 - 230 g angegeben . Ist allerdings eher die Angabe der dünneren Version.
Kann sie am Freitag wiegen.
Die Schalthüllen sind Shimano ( immer gut putzen  )

Allen ein gutes Neues Jahr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (31. Dezember 2008)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist 400 mm lang ; Control Tech  Team Issue 1 A   31,6 mm
> komlett weiss  und mit 39,90 auch erschwinglich , gewogen habe ich Sie nicht, wird mit 220 - 230 g angegeben . Ist allerdings eher die Angabe der dünneren Version.
> Kann sie am Freitag wiegen.
> Die Schalthüllen sind Shimano ( immer gut putzen  )
> ...



Laut H&S soll die 400er Stütze 280 g wiegen, allerdings sowohl die schwarz eloxierte als auch die weiße. Wäre daher super, wenn du sie mal auf die Waage schmeißen könntest und das Ergebnis/Bild hier postest.

Auf deine Kurbel bin ich in jedem Fall neidisch! 
Hab gestern noch eine leichte weiße von Aerozine gefunden, mit 270  (mir) aber deutlich zu teuer. Nun wirds ne rote werden, auch mal was anderes.

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und eine tolle Saison 2009!


----------



## Erik91 (3. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meins aber das ist rot/weiß ist aber weiß dabei! 

jetzt hat es aber noch die Avid Sl Bremsen dran +American Classic LRS + Goldene Schnellspanner von A2Z die Titan (88gr.) , und Geax Saguaro Reifen!

muss noch mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder machen!


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Januar 2009)

Vor allem mal ein paar gescheite Bilder auf denen man auch was erkennen kann


----------



## Erik91 (3. Januar 2009)

ja ich hatte aber keine anderen die hab ich beim aufbau fix mitn Handy gemacht!


----------



## escezet (3. Januar 2009)

Kunstwerke Leute!!! nicht immer sone Nothilfsbilder auf denen kein Mensch was erkennen kann. Hab meine Bikes aus dem Grund auch nich drin da ich einfach keine gescheite Cam hab.


----------



## DEAN48 (3. Januar 2009)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## kona86 (3. Januar 2009)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Dude5882 (3. Januar 2009)

Ui! Faszinierend!

Hast Du die Teile (Nabe) zum Teil selber eloxieren lassen? Und wo bekommt man die schönen Kreuzteile der Cantibremsen her? Selber gefräst?

vg Ingmar


----------



## Frääänk (3. Januar 2009)

Tach zusammen!
Hier mal mein neues Bike.
Habe heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Vorbau und Lenker gemacht.
Demnächst soll noch der Spacerturm weg und ne neue Kurbel dran.
Dann is erst mal Schluss!!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (3. Januar 2009)

WOW ist das Fat Chance geil. Das gehört mit Sicherheit zu den schönsten 5 Rädern, die ich in meinem Leben gesehen habe. 
Wirklich schön


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. Januar 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ui! Faszinierend!
> 
> Hast Du die Teile (Nabe) zum Teil selber eloxieren lassen? Und wo bekommt man die schönen Kreuzteile der Cantibremsen her? Selber gefräst?
> 
> vg Ingmar



Die Bullyeye Naben waren früher so schön und die Cable Hanger dürften Avid sein, die haben auch mal wirklich schöne Sachen hergestellt in den 90ern 

Zum Fat:

Auf einer Skala von 1-10 würde ich sagen mal eine glatte 11 
Absolutes Schmuckstück und wirklich schön restauriert (denke ich mal wenn ich mir den Lack anschaue, meins wird etwas benutzter aussehen wenn ich mit dem Wiederaufbau fertig bin, dafür grello ).


----------



## steve81 (3. Januar 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Gruß
> Jürgen



Gleich hohl ich ihn raus!
Mann ist das ein geiles Teil!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (3. Januar 2009)

Super schönes Rad !!!!!


----------



## DEAN48 (3. Januar 2009)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ui! Faszinierend!
> 
> Hast Du die Teile (Nabe) zum Teil selber eloxieren lassen? Und wo bekommt man die schönen Kreuzteile der Cantibremsen her? Selber gefräst?
> 
> vg Ingmar



Hi,

da ich mehr aus der Retro-Ecke komme, sind die Teile alle aus Anfang der 90er Jahre. Wie schon von einem anderen Forumsmitglied richtig erwähnt, sind das originale Bullseye-Naben und Avid-Cable-Hänger. Im retro-Forum werde ich aber für das Rad gesteinigt, da die Reifen neu sind........

Schönen Abend!

Jürgen


----------



## Olle Jolze (3. Januar 2009)

Kann es sein dass die Bremsbeläge falschrum drin sind?
Kommt das kurze Stück nicht nach vorn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEAN48 (4. Januar 2009)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die Bremsbeläge falschrum drin sind?
> Kommt das kurze Stück nicht nach vorn?







Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. Januar 2009)

links und rechts vertauschen ?

Ahhhhhhhh...........der Pfeil !


----------



## matzeberlin (4. Januar 2009)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Gruß
> Jürgen



jürgen extra für dich 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ


----------



## ICON82 (4. Januar 2009)

Die Reifen sehen ja mal scharf aus. Bin am überlegen mit die Contis zu holen (Weißwand). .....Also was ich hier so sehe ist ja schon sehr interessant. Nicht schlecht. Ich habe mir letzte Woche auch ein Weiße/rotes Rad gekauft und das einzige was mir ein Dorn im Auge ist, ist die Kurbel. Ich würde gern eine weiße bezahlbare Kurbel haben. Gibts sowas? 

Schaut doch mal in meinem Album vorbei. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/118516


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich würde beides sein lassen.
Die weissen Reifen sind zwar je nach Bike ganz nett, versauen aber schnell und ziehen die Optik des Bikes dann eher runter.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Contis nach nicht mal 2 Monaten wieder abmontiert, da diese trotz Pflege der Gilb erwischt hatte.
Auch was die Kurbel angeht würde ich bei schwarz bleiben. Ich weiß nicht, ob Race Face noch die hellen Kurbeln baut, aber durch Fersenkontakt schabt sich der lack bei denen auch mal ab. Würde eher zu schönen schwarzen Aerozines mit roten Kettenblattschrauben greifen, die bleiben optisch länger schön, sind leicht und preislich auch in Ordnung.


----------



## ICON82 (4. Januar 2009)

Hört sich plausibel an. Ich habe ja noch die Originalen Michelin drauf. Bin die auch noch nicht gefahren, von daher werde ich die eh erstmal testen. Wie heißt denn die Kurbel genau? Das Deore ding nervt mich nämlich wirklich ein bißchen. Da haben die Franzosen ein bißchen gespart.

Habe gerade mal geschaut und mir ist die ins Auge gefallen. http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?products_id=595&osCsid=12ad67dbe78f589186e81dae0666fb53


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Genau die, nur in schwarz mit roten Kettenblattschrauben.
Die rote würde ich nicht nehmen. Laut Berichten hier im Forum entspricht das rot nicht dem vieler anderer Eloxalteile von Tune, Hope, etc., sondern geht - deshalb der magenta Zusatz - eher ins weinrot.
Falls Du noch ein paar Schräubchen, Schnellspanner, o.ä. wechseln möchtest würde das dann nicht passen.
Ich mag aber diesen überladen weissen oder roten Look auch nicht. Du hast einen schönen Rahmen, weisse Gabel und das würde ich betonen und nur dezent rote Schräubchen und ansonsten klassisch schwarze Parts verbauen. Könntest höchstens noch von Bellacoola o.ä. weisse Lock On Griffe mit roten Lock On Ringen verbauen.
Ich hab ja auch einen weissen Rahmen/Gabel und mir wären weitere weisse Teile einfach zu viel des Guten.


----------



## ICON82 (4. Januar 2009)

Die Griffe sind weiße Lock ons mit roten verschlüssen. In natura kommen die richtig gut aber auf fotos ist das immer so eine Sache. Waren halt schon verbaut, aber meiner Meinung nach haben die Franzosen echt gute Arbeit geleistet. Habe nur den weißen Sattel geändert. Mein Prolink war doch besser als der Ponza.


----------



## DEAN48 (4. Januar 2009)

matzeberlin schrieb:


> jürgen extra für dich
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=SohMW2aa9IQ



Hi Matze,

danke, der letzte Stein war der Volltreffer!

Hoffe, wir sehen uns bald wieder!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Zum Fat:
> 
> Auf einer Skala von 1-10 würde ich sagen mal eine glatte 11



schließe mich mit einer 11+ an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (4. Januar 2009)

@ICON82

Weiße schöne bezahlbare Kurbel !!
http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/images/Sonderangebote/Kurbel_2_V1_web.jpg


----------



## ICON82 (4. Januar 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @ICON82
> 
> Weiße schöne bezahlbare Kurbel !!
> http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/images/Sonderangebote/Kurbel_2_V1_web.jpg



Sehr geil!!! Danke. ....Ähm aber 270 Tacken?!


----------



## Tundra HT (4. Januar 2009)

@Icon82

Schau mal nach was andere Kurbeln in der Gewichtsklasse kosten!
Gruß Jan


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2009)

http://4cycles.de/product_info.php?products_id=1651 

220 in schwarz ;-) 
schreib den besitzer einfach mal an der bekommt sie bestimmt auch in weiß ;-)

lg DaViD


----------



## ICON82 (4. Januar 2009)

Dann bleib ich doch lieber bei schwarz.  Es geht mir auch nicht wirklich ums Gewicht. Da sollte ich sicher zu erst bei mir anfangen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> http://4cycles.de/product_info.php?products_id=1651
> 
> 220 in schwarz ;-)
> schreib den besitzer einfach mal an der bekommt sie bestimmt auch in weiß ;-)
> ...



Bikeavenue hat aber den Deutschland Vertrieb für Aerozine und laut Homepage sind die weissen eine Sonderedition nur für Bikeavenue, haben zudem Keramiklager.
Die schwarze X-12SL kostet bei Bikeavenue wie nicht anders zu erwarten war auch 219,90


----------



## wieweitnoch? (4. Januar 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @ICON82
> 
> Weiße schöne bezahlbare Kurbel !!
> http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/images/Sonderangebote/Kurbel_2_V1_web.jpg



Die ist aber wirklich hübsch!
Innenlager und Kettenblätter sind dabei ?


----------



## Tundra HT (4. Januar 2009)

Komplett alles dabei.


----------



## ICON82 (4. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...... zu schönen schwarzen Aerozines mit roten Kettenblattschrauben greifen, die bleiben optisch länger schön, sind leicht und preislich auch in Ordnung.



Das ist wohl die beste Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawkpower (8. Januar 2009)

zwar alt - aber weiß


----------



## Tyler1977 (11. Januar 2009)

Kleines Update, endlich mit gescheiten Reifen (nie wieder Speed Kings  ).
War vorhin mal etwas unterwegs und habe nach der Tour vorm Haus 2-3 Fotos geschossen.











So bleibt's jetzt (höchstens die Crossrides müssen noch dran glauben).

Beim Yo Eddy fehlen aktuell noch Laufräder, Kurbeln, Shifter und Bremsen (im März geht's weiter, dann auch mit Fotos), aber für's nächste Bike fange ich jetzt auch so langsam an die Parts zu horten.


----------



## ElBosso (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Winterprojekt ist nahe zu beendet.
Neben meinem Rocky Mountain Element habe ich mir noch ein Hardtail aufgebaut.
Nun steht es ziemlich nackt da, und ich möchte gerne die orginal Aufkleber dieses Models aus anbringen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die entweder die org. Aufkleber oder am besten Daten/Vektordateien herbekomme?

Zudem habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht 100% weiß aus welchem Jahr der Rahmen stammt. Ich schätze 2002-2004.
Es ist ein Kona Explosif Rahmen und hat Ritchey Ausfallende.
Das Gewicht in Größe 19Zoll beträgt 1932g

Wäre nett, wenn ihr helfen könntet.

Gruß Nico


----------



## padres-team (13. Januar 2009)

Mein neues Bike:



Vorbau wird noch getauscht.


----------



## Illuminus (13. Januar 2009)

E605? 
Wie groß und wie schwer isn der Rahmen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön, aber was ist das denn für eine Firma? Nie gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padres-team (13. Januar 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> E605?
> Wie groß und wie schwer isn der Rahmen?



Größe: 19 zoll / 48cm 
Gewicht: 1520gramm wegen der Perlweissfarbe


----------



## padres-team (13. Januar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber was ist das denn für eine Firma? Nie gehört...



Ist in Frankfurt/Main (Sossenheim) ein alteingesessener Radladen der dies als Eigenmarke vertreibt. Rahmen ist auf mich ausgelegt worden.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (14. Januar 2009)

ich muss mich anschließen. das rad von dean48 ist seeeeeeeeeeeeehr schön. respekt


----------



## padres-team (15. Januar 2009)

So noch ein paar Bilder:












Zum Bontrager X Lite Lenker kommt noch der passende X Lite Vorbau und Flaschenhalter ebenfalls Bontrager X Lite Carbon


----------



## speedy76 (16. Januar 2009)

sehr hübsches bike.   Vorallem diese sackteuren Griffe Is doch die Carbon Variante, oder??
Ich spare schon seit monden, kann mich aber nicht so richtig durchringen


----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

Hier meins 






9,46 kg momentan... kommt aba noch andere Kurbel + Sattelklemme ran.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2009)

Gefällt mir gut!
Gewicht stimmt ja auch.
Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (19. Januar 2009)

stimmt, sieht schön straight aus !
Hat was


----------



## Lookert (19. Januar 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal meins zeigen. Ist noch so ziemlich im Urzustand. Optisch nicht wirklich was verändert, find es aber auch so schön 8)


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2009)

Das Bild ist einfach nur schei$$e ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut!
> Gewicht stimmt ja auch.
> Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?!



e605 Poison


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> e605 Poison



Okey!

Die Pedale würde cih auch noch tauschen...


----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

mal sehn... spiel mit den gedanken Eggbeater zu holen... aba bin jahrelang SPD gefahren... und so schlecht sind die 540er auch nich..


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2009)

Aber schwer :-D


----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

352 gr im gegensatz zu den XTR mit 325 gr nich so schlimm ...vergleich Eggbeater is klar   Aba Funktionieren tun se und das is mir erstmal noch wichtiger.. wenn ich Gewicht einsparen will gibts noch bessere lösungen an meinem rad


----------



## California81 (19. Januar 2009)

Mein Votec V.XC 2008:


----------



## Crash Martines (19. Januar 2009)

@Illuminus
Was für eine SID ist denn das? Wie kommst du klar mit SID und Scheibe? Irgendwelche schwierigkeiten? Was hast du für Rapid fire dran? XT? 
Ansonsten sieht es super aus, vielleicht ein bisschen zu schlicht. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Illuminus (19. Januar 2009)

Is die SID Race, bis jetzt hat die Gabel keine Probleme gemacht. werd aba erst richtig beurtielen können wenn das Eis ausm Wals hier weg is.  Shifter sind die XT 770.  find die recht klasse, da man die wunderbar unter den bremsen verstecken kann.. nur diese Nase an der Klemmung nerv, aba irgendwann kommt die ab und wird neu lackiert...

Them schlicht.. jaa sollte eigentlich noch was auf den Rahmen kommen, hab ich jetzt aba doch nicht gemacht da mir das aufgeräumte gefällt


----------



## Exekuhtot (19. Januar 2009)

Das Votec braucht nur noch eine schwarze Kurbel und ich würde es sofort nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (20. Januar 2009)

@Illuminus:
Hast du mal ne Teileliste? Bin doch etwas über das Gewicht erstaunt, zumindest nach dem, was man erkennen kann.

Schick ist's trotzdem!


----------



## Crash Martines (20. Januar 2009)

@Illuminus
noch eine Frage zu den XT Shiftern, schalten die Dinger Invers? Weil das mag ich gar nicht. Und weißt du wie schwer die Dinger sind, wenn man die Ganganzeige abgebaut hat?

Gruß


----------



## Illuminus (21. Januar 2009)

Habs se ohne die einzelnen Gewichte (hab nur ne Hängewaage gehabt) Teileliste

Invers schaltet nur das Schaltwerk.. shifter sind immer gleich !
sprich ein inverses Schaltwerk zieht man durch drücken des großen unteren hebels nach unten.

Einzeln nachgewogen hab ich se jetzt nicht, kann aber versuchen die Anzeigen nochmal auf ne waage zu haun.


----------



## Crash Martines (21. Januar 2009)

hey vielen Dank! Wäre natürlich schön wenn du das hinbekommst.. also mein XTR M960 Schaltwerk schaltet dann nicht invers. =)


----------



## Crash Martines (21. Januar 2009)

so ich hab jetzt wo anders gelesen das die Xt 770 Shifter ohne Ganganzeige 231g wiegen..das ist ja im vergleich zu xtr gar nicht mehr viel (215g)


----------



## Illuminus (21. Januar 2009)

wenn de ne aluschraube reinmachst und die halterung noch bearbeitest liegste gleich auf... mit Carbondeckell und und und... *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Januar 2009)

update zu post 1217, Klein jetzt mit Schrift und Speedneedle


----------



## Sellyoursoul (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen!! 
Wirklich spitze die Bikes hier!! 

Bin neu im Forum und wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.....
Komme aus dem schönen Offenburg, und bin 29 jahre jung  
Hab mir gerade mein erstes Bike selbst aufgebaut 

Kann zwar nicht mit euren High end geräten mithalten, aber für mich ist es ein weisses Kunstwerk....  also bin ich hier richtig, oder??

Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gleich Stücke gerissen


----------



## butsche2002 (21. Januar 2009)

@sellyoursoul

wo ist es ???:ka


----------



## Musicman (21. Januar 2009)

Ich sehs.


----------



## GlanDas (21. Januar 2009)

Wieso eine alte XT Gruppe verbauen?
Vorallem die Kurbel passt nicht. Aber sonst siehts nicht schlecht aus


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2009)

Richtig schönes Bike!
Kompliment! 
aber die Krubel muss noch raus ;-)
lg DaViD


----------



## Illuminus (21. Januar 2009)

für die Schaltung erhälste von mir nen Sympathiepunkt   wobei die eigentlich an ein älteres modell gehöhrt, vorallem in dem Zustand !


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann bei Sellyoursoul nichts sehen


----------



## Sellyoursoul (21. Januar 2009)

Servus zusammen!!

Danke für eure netten Kommentare 
Da fällt einem der Einzug ins Forum gleich leichter  

Mit der Kurbel geb ich euch Recht, 
weiss aber noch nicht so recht was es denn für eine sein soll......


Ich liebe die alten Parts einfach!!
Besonders wenn ich sie in einem top Zustand ergattern kann.

Ich glaube das nennt man einen Fetisch


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Januar 2009)

Bitte ein grosses Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sellyoursoul (21. Januar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Bitte ein grosses Bild



mhhh....... bei mir zeigts ein großes Bild an.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Januar 2009)

ich sehe nur ein weisses quadrat mit einem roten Kreuz in der Mitte


----------



## Sellyoursoul (21. Januar 2009)

Klick mal hier und dann zum vergrössern nochmal aufs Bild,
Falls du eins siehst....


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Januar 2009)

weiter!
seh nix


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. Januar 2009)

GlanDas schrieb:


> Wieso eine alte XT Gruppe verbauen?
> Vorallem die Kurbel passt nicht. Aber sonst siehts nicht schlecht aus



Oh mann 
Das is die schönste XT Kurbel, die es jemals gab. 
Leicht, filigran und schön.


----------



## Sellyoursoul (21. Januar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> weiter!
> seh nix



Du hast bestimmt nen Internet Explorer?
Hab den Code nochmal geändert.....
Aber jetzt muss es klappen!!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. Januar 2009)

Ha, ich bin geheilt, ich kann wieder sehen   

Schick !

Nur.......... Cube hätte etwas weniger Schwarzmalerei am Rahmen betreiben sollen !
Und die alte XT      Top!


----------



## Sellyoursoul (21. Januar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Ha, ich bin geheilt, ich kann wieder sehen
> 
> Schick !
> 
> ...




Dann ist ja gut
Danke.....!

Gibt ja doch noch mehr "Retro"Liebhaber als ich dachte .........

Gruß


----------



## Fezzä__ (22. Januar 2009)

Finde dein Bike ebenfalls sehr schick!! Finde vorallem die Lenkergriffe extrem geil!! (obwohl die nicht lange schön bleiben werden) 

Willkommen V-Brake-fahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sellyoursoul (22. Januar 2009)

Fezzä schrieb:


> Finde dein Bike ebenfalls sehr schick!! Finde vorallem die Lenkergriffe extrem geil!! (obwohl die nicht lange schön bleiben werden)
> 
> Willkommen V-Brake-fahrer!




Servus und Danke für den Empfang 

Warum sollten die nicht schön bleiben, die werden doch vor jeder Tour abgezogen... 

Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (5. Februar 2009)

noch mehr *weiss*


----------



## Illuminus (5. Februar 2009)

nich schlecht ein 29er zu sehn  
aba irgendwie find ich bei den 29er die lenkwinkel immer sehr komisch...


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Februar 2009)

uiuiuiui....

würde mir auch gefallen, bin aber viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeel zu klein dafür...

 gratulation, wunderschönes Spider!


----------



## Crash Martines (5. Februar 2009)

noch noch mehr weiß....


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2009)

Das sieht auf dem Bild eher aus wie Gelb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Illuminus (6. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das sieht auf dem Bild eher aus wie Gelb!










Besser  (wenn ich darf)


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (6. Februar 2009)

Meinz! Kommen bald noch mehr rot eloxierte Teile dran!


----------



## Christian Back (6. Februar 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Besser  (wenn ich darf)



Hast du denn auch immer das http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380163
Problem ?


----------



## Illuminus (6. Februar 2009)

ehm nee hab ich nich..is aba auch nich mein rad... hab nur den gelbstich weggemacht (siehe 2 Post höher)


----------



## Crash Martines (6. Februar 2009)

ich verstehe ehrlich nicht gesagt was du damit meinst! Meine Kurbel ist 175mm und da schlägt nirgends was an....glaub ich. Was meinst du denn genau damit? Vielleicht das der linke Kurbelarm an den Rahmen schlägt oder was?
Was sind denn Kettenstreben? UNd dann noch Kurbelarme an Kettenstreben? hä..sorry wenn ich das nicht verstehe...


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2009)

...mal mein weisses ....


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Februar 2009)

Die Kettenstrebe ist das Rohr was vom Innenlagergehäuse zum Ausfallende des Hinterrades verläuft.


----------



## Crash Martines (6. Februar 2009)

ah danke! Also hab ich es so halbwegs richtig verstanden. Ne glaube ist bei mir nicht der Fall, ansonsten wäre es mir bestimmt beim putzen mal aufgefallen. Aber werde morgen mal nachschauen und dann was dazu schreiben.
Tipp hätte ich auch nur, dass man ein breiteres Innenlager dann einbaut.


----------



## Tundra HT (6. Februar 2009)

Soll ich auch noch mal?
Da bitte!


----------



## trek 6500 (7. Februar 2009)

..schöner steppi !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (8. Februar 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> noch mehr *weiss*


Jo geht .
Jetzt noch eine Syntace P6 in weiß und es wäre perfekt *.
Und ein 29er 

* Edit: Seh ich da silberfarbige Ausgleichsbehälter  ?
Und, endlich, bei einem weißen Rad einer mit schwarzer Kurbel


----------



## ufp (8. Februar 2009)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Meinz! Kommen bald noch mehr rot eloxierte Teile dran!


Macht sich gut. Und noch mehr roten Teile machen das ganze noch interessanter. Ev. Lenkerendstopfen?

Aber die Kurbel... . Vielleicht eine rote ?

Mit der GA Gabel bist ja sowieso schon sehr exklusiv  (aber wie gesagt, die Kurbel, ein grauß)


----------



## ufp (8. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...mal mein weisses ....


Beide?
Das linke, vor allem mit den weißen Griffen und Hörnchen ist hübsch.
Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe, da hast du keine Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen, und dann diese penetrante AC Werbung. Zusammen mit dem Reifenaufdruck schaut das irgend wie sehr aufdringlich aus.

Und willst du beim rechten Rad nicht diesen silberfarbigen Spacer gegen einen schwarzen oder weißen ersetzen?

mfg ufp


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. Februar 2009)

@ufp

Mit der Kurbel hast du vollkommen recht (Shimano is halt:kotz! Ist ja auch nur eine vorübergehende Lösung eines armen Studenten.

Wenn ne neue kommt dachte ich an die:





Sattelklemme kommt von FRM (natürlich auch rot)


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Februar 2009)

Bloß nicht die rote Aerozine!
Das Rot entspricht nicht dem Ton der meisten anderen Hersteller, wäre extrem unpassend.
Entweder schwarz oder Du nimmst die weisse Special Edition vom deutschen Importeur Bike Avenue.
Mir sind der Flaschenhalter und die Zughüllen in rot ehrlich gesagt auch etwas viel und wirken wenig wertig.

Ich hab bei meinem weissen nur Flaschenhalter-, Kurbelschrauben und Schnellspanner in rot. 
An der Schaltung, Bremsen, etc. kann man noch dezent mit Farbe arbeiten, aber wenn es zu viel wird sieht es schnell verramscht aus.


----------



## trailblaster (8. Februar 2009)

Das Zoulou gefällt mir allein durch die Ähnlichkeit zu meinem Bike sehr gut.
Ich würde den Schnellspanner an der Sattelstütze noch ersetzen, es sei denn
du brauchst den. Die rote Kurbel hätte ich auch gerne verbaut, muss aber ebenfalls
das nicht harmonierende Rot bestätigen.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis!!! Hätte mich wahrscheinlich ziemlich geärgert wenn ich sie iwann bestellt hätte. 
Könnt ihr mir was zu der Qualität der Kurbel/Kettenblätter sagen?
Gibt ja auch drei Versionen, Stahl-, Alu- und Titanwelle!


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Februar 2009)

Einfach mal die Sufu einsetzen, zur Aerozine gibt es einige Threads.
Sind generell recht gut und vor allem leicht für das Geld, wobei Sie was Verarbeitung, Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit angeht sicher nicht an die Shimanos rankommen.
Eine schwarze Aerozine mit roten Kettenblattschrauben würde trotzdem sehr lecker an deinem Bike aussehen


----------



## John Rico (9. Februar 2009)

Bezüglich der roten Aerozine muss man vor allem aufpassen, wo man sie bestellt!
Bei einigen Anbietern ist sie tatsächlich eher magenta, wenn du sie beim Deutschland-Importeur Bike-Avenue bestellst, bekommst du wirklich so eine leuchtend rote, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Dieser Farbton ähneld m.M.n. sehr wohl den gängigen Rot-Tönen, allerdings ist die Kurbel matt und die meisten anderen Eloxalteile glänzend/poliert.

Habe die Kurbel selber hier liegen, ich finde sie klasse und laut Thread im LB-Forum und einem Test auf einer Leichtbauseite sind die Kurbeln nicht ganz so seitensteif wie Shinamo, ansonsten aber sehr wertig und auch die KB sollen gut sein. Wenn man aufs Gewicht achtet, gibt es momentan wohl keine Kurbel mit besserem P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Februar 2009)

Hab ich genau da gesehen und ich fand Sie auch eher magenta.


----------



## ADO (9. Februar 2009)

Vom meiner Frau das BIKE :


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/264380

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/264377


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (9. Februar 2009)

@Tyler1977 & John Rico

	 	 Vlt sind die Farben von den einzelnen Modellen ja auch unterschiedlich!?
Soweit ich das überblicke sind die mit der Stahlachse matt und die Alu- und Titanversion glänzend. Da kann es ja gut sein das es dann auch farbliche Unterschiede gibt.  


 Bin mir auch nicht sicher welche ich nehmen würde. Wiege zwar nur 62 kg aber was ich von einer Alu-Achse halten soll...? Titan ist mir eig zu teuer und Stahl is mir zu schwer!  
 Obwohl sie ja noch um einiges leichter ist als die XT!!!
 Naja, mal sehen. Wahrscheinlich kauf ich mir am ende eh eine andere...


----------



## zzziege (9. Februar 2009)

Mein Neues


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Februar 2009)

...schön - bis auf den sattel .....


----------



## Tyler1977 (9. Februar 2009)

...und den Spacertum...und die fehlenden Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zzziege (9. Februar 2009)

Ist alles bestellt leider noch nicht da der Turm wird nach den ersten Probefahrten noch gekürzt


----------



## doubelyu (10. Februar 2009)

so, hier mal meins.
das schaltwerk hängt da so rum, weil des schaltauge grad im ar.... ist.
Lob, Kritik erwünscht!


----------



## John Rico (10. Februar 2009)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher welche ich nehmen würde. Wiege zwar nur 62 kg aber was ich von einer Alu-Achse halten soll...? Titan ist mir eig zu teuer und Stahl is mir zu schwer!
> Obwohl sie ja noch um einiges leichter ist als die XT!!!
> Naja, mal sehen. Wahrscheinlich kauf ich mir am ende eh eine andere...



Stand mit BA erst kürzlich in Kontakt, die mir zugesichert haben, dass ihre Kurbeln (es ging um die A3 für 150 ) im Gegensatz zu anderen Anbietern wirklich rot sind. Und zur Not kann man sie ja immer noch zurückschicken.

Und 800 g sind dir (bei der Stahlachse) zu schwer??? 
Sorry, aber wo bekommst du eine Kurbel mit annähernd XTR Gewichts-Niveau für das Geld, zumal man mit Alu-KB-Schrauben nochmal schnell ~15 g (ist geschätzt) sparen kann?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (10. Februar 2009)

Natürlich ist sie für den Preis ziemlich leicht, aber ich will halt eig eine leichtere Kurbel! Die Aluversion gefällt mir ja auch ganz gut, aber ich überlege noch. 


 Vlt nehme ich ja auch 2-fach !? Da hab ich nur leider noch keine wirklich günstige gefunden, außer der Stronglight Oxale Txo. Aber die passt farblich nicht wirklich und die leichteste ist sie auch nicht gerade.
Naja, mal sehen!


----------



## John Rico (10. Februar 2009)

Was für ein Gewicht schwebt dir denn vor?
Ich meine, eine Kurbel für unter 200 , die komplett um 700 g wiegt, nehm ich auch (wer nicht), aber ~790 g sind dir zu schwer und 330  zu teuer? 
Ich bezweifel mal, dass du da was finden wirst...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2009)

doubelyu schrieb:


> so, hier mal meins.
> das schaltwerk hängt da so rum, weil des schaltauge grad im ar.... ist.
> Lob, Kritik erwünscht!



(negative) Kritik: Muß der eine Zugbogen an der Sattelstütze so lang sein? Wenn kürzer auch noch reicht, würde ich ihn unbedingt kürzen.
Die gelbe Aufschrift am Vorbau paßt in meinen Augen nicht so gut ins Gesamtbild. Wie wäre es mit einem Deus, passend zur Sattelstütze? Oder eben ein F-99.
Eine schwarze Kurbel würde dem Rad noch sehr gut stehen. Die XT hat natürlich schon ein gutes Preis-/Leistungs-/Gewichtsverhältnis.

(positive) Kritik: Schönes, stimmiges Rad, würde ich auch fahren. Die "entaufkleberten" Laufräder finde ich sehr gut. Das sieht bei vielen Rädern so nach rollender Litfaßsäule aus.

Wenn es wieder startklar ist, könntest Du noch ein paar bessere Bilder nachreichen, von der Antriebsseite her geknipst und vor allem im Freien.


----------



## doubelyu (10. Februar 2009)

> (negative) Kritik: Muß der eine Zugbogen an der Sattelstütze so lang sein? Wenn kürzer auch noch reicht, würde ich ihn unbedingt kürzen.
> Die gelbe Aufschrift am Vorbau paßt in meinen Augen nicht so gut ins Gesamtbild. Wie wäre es mit einem Deus, passend zur Sattelstütze? Oder eben ein F-99.
> Eine schwarze Kurbel würde dem Rad noch sehr gut stehen. Die XT hat natürlich schon ein gutes Preis-/Leistungs-/Gewichtsverhältnis.
> 
> ...



Danke.
Ne, die Zugverlegung zum Umwerfer wird noch etwas gekürzt, muss eh neue Züge reinmachen. Die Kurbel werde ich auf jeden Fall behalten (will nix anderes) und der vorbau is nur drauf um zu testen, welche Länge ich brauche. Dachte dann evtl an nen XLC Pro SL (leicht und nicht so teuer) oder nen F139.
ohne Decals gefällt es mir auch viel besser!

Bilder von draußen kommen auf jeden Fall noch. Brauch halt erst nen neues Schaltauge und neue Bremsbeläge und natürlich a weng besseres Wetter (keinen Dauerregen)


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (10. Februar 2009)

@John Rico
Du hast ja recht! 



Auf die 700g bei 200 würde die Alu-Version ja sogar fast zutreffen! Und wenn ich mir sicher wäre das die dann noch einigermaßen haltbar ist, würde ich sie ja wahrscheinlich auch kaufen. 
Aber über die hab ich ja noch nirgendwo einen Bericht gefunden wie sie sich so nach mehreren 1000km verhält! Es ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache sich ständig ne neue Kurbel zu kaufen.


----------



## John Rico (10. Februar 2009)

Schau mal hier
Die Leichtbauer scheinen die Aerozines gerade für sich entdeckt zu haben und bisher liest man nichts negatives.
Und solange du die Kurbel in D kaufst, hast du immerhin 2 Jahre Zeit, zu reklamieren, sollte wirklich was sein. 

Irgendwo ist auch ein Testbericht, ich glaube auf Lightbikes.
Link ist hier im Forum, musst einfach mal nach "Aerozine" suchen.


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (10. Februar 2009)

Danke für den Link 


Da is aber auch meist nur von der Titan-Version die Rede!
Ich werd einfach nochmal drüber schlafen und dann mal sehen was ich mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (10. Februar 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Mein Neues



Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Reifen?


----------



## Sellyoursoul (10. Februar 2009)

Bald gibts ein weisses Update 

Die weissen Maguras sind seit gestern da......
Und das kam heute :

nach 3 Wochen Lieferzeit.......endlich


----------



## doubelyu (10. Februar 2009)

Würde mich auch interessieren, wie zufrieden du mit den Rocket Ron bist!
Überlege, ob ich vorne Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph fahren soll.


----------



## zzziege (10. Februar 2009)

Na da kann ich nichts zusagen bin erst 500m gefahren 
warte noch auf Teile aber dann


----------



## Chrisomie21 (11. Februar 2009)

och jungs. für den rocket ron gibts nen extra thread mit über 900 beiträgen. sowas muss hier doch wirklich nicht ausgetragen werden. hier gehts um gesamtkonzepte und nicht um die qualität eines reifens.


----------



## speedy76 (11. Februar 2009)

ich zeige hier mal ein stück von meinem neuen. is halt nich ganz weiß


----------



## Tundra HT (11. Februar 2009)

@sellyoursoul




Geile Kurbel! Meine kommt morgen zu mir !


----------



## ufp (11. Februar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> (negative) Kritik: Muß der eine Zugbogen an der Sattelstütze so lang sein? Wenn kürzer auch noch reicht, würde ich ihn unbedingt kürzen.
> Die gelbe Aufschrift am Vorbau paßt in meinen Augen nicht so gut ins Gesamtbild. Wie wäre es mit einem Deus, passend zur Sattelstütze? Oder eben ein F-99.
> Eine schwarze Kurbel würde dem Rad noch sehr gut stehen. Die XT hat natürlich schon ein gutes Preis-/Leistungs-/Gewichtsverhältnis.
> 
> ...


Hm, dann muß ich ja nichts mehr schreiben.
Schließe mich vollinhaltlich deinem Posting an 
(wobei ich doch gerne, zumindestens ein Foto von der Antrieb abgewandeten Seite sehe, wegen der Lösung des Hinterbaukonzeptes)


----------



## doubelyu (11. Februar 2009)

Fotos von der Antriebsseite gibts, wenn ich des neue schaltauge hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blubberkarl (11. Februar 2009)

Wil jetzt noch nen weissen Syncros Bulk Lenker ranschrauben. Laufräder sollen schwarz bleiben...

Reinigung? Klare Sache ... an meine Bikes kommt eh nur Finishline ...


----------



## thoralfw (11. Februar 2009)

sorry, aber das ist kein kunstwerk!


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Februar 2009)

Blubberkarl schrieb:


> Reinigung? Klare Sache ... an meine Bikes kommt eh nur Finishline ...



Das hilft leider auch nix


----------



## pd1 (12. Februar 2009)

Hier mein Speed 2 mit Update !!!







_____________________________________________________________

www.watzup-oberhausen.de
www.endorfinbikes.de
www.sponser.de


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Februar 2009)

..das mit dem kunstwerk , liegt immer im auge des betrachters ..... ich find´s nett !!!(das  focus)  würde allerding einen schwarzen vorbau dranmachen , ist stimmiger mit der schwarzen sattelstütze ... greez , k.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Februar 2009)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mein Speed 2 mit Update!!!





Sehr sehr schönes Bike!!!



Bei meinem gibt's morgen auch ein Update mit Thomson X4 Vorbau.
Sieht schon verdammt gut aus.
Leider baut der Thomson mit 4cm Höhe rund einen halben cm flacher als der Syncros weshalb ich morgen nochmal bei Bikehardest einen kleinen Spacer schiessen muss, damit mir die Gabel nicht ausbüchst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (12. Februar 2009)

was ist das für ein 44er kettenblatt?


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (12. Februar 2009)

Dürfte von Mountain Goat sein!?

http://mountain-goat.de/


----------



## Sellyoursoul (15. Februar 2009)

So, neue Parts neues Update..........
Nun sind 1 1/2 Monate vergangen seit dem der Rahmen kam, für mich ist es jetzt ok, und ich habe fertig.......

Gruß Dennis


----------



## trailblaster (15. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## Crash Martines (15. Februar 2009)

weiß auch nicht aber irgendwie gefällt mir das Bike nicht. Aber ist mir zu viel schwarz weiß gemisch. da mal nen klecks und hier mal, ne sorry. Aber ist ja Ansichtssache. Auf jeden Fall anders!


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Februar 2009)

trailblaster schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kein Kunstwerk.



 so is besser

Ich finds einfach...zu viel, viel zu viel.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Februar 2009)

Erinnert mich an dieses überweiße Liteville. Und das ist nicht schön.


----------



## underdog01 (15. Februar 2009)

Blubberkarl schrieb:


> Wil jetzt noch nen weissen Syncros Bulk Lenker ranschrauben. Laufräder sollen schwarz bleiben...
> 
> Reinigung? Klare Sache ... an meine Bikes kommt eh nur Finishline ...



Zugführung ist Coboy-Lasso-Style und der fürs Foto aufgelegte Gang ist  ein Ketten-Killer!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (15. Februar 2009)

Sellyoursoul schrieb:


> So, neue Parts neues Update..........
> Nun sind 1 1/2 Monate vergangen seit dem der Rahmen kam, für mich ist es jetzt ok, und ich habe fertig.......
> 
> Gruß Dennis




Meiner Meinung nach ein Kunstwerk!


----------



## Musicman (15. Februar 2009)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein Kunstwerk!



Dito!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (15. Februar 2009)

@Dennis

Die Farbgebung find ich echt geil!
Aber,......
Gabel könnte leichter sein.
Ich würde eine Weiße Disc Anlage montieren.
Ein Shadow Schaltwerk sähe schöner aus.
Und warum sind da immer noch die 8 Fach XT Shifter montiert?? Nur weil 8 Fach länger hält??
Der Sattel könnte schlanker ausfallen.
Betrachte es als konstruktive Kritik.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Februar 2009)

Das Tuning zielt auch wohl eher auf die Optik, Leichtbautips sind bei dem Rahmen eh überflüssig, ist ja nicht gerade einer der leichtesten.
Und eine kleine hartnäckige Gruppe kann sich immer noch nicht zu 100% mit Discs anfreunden  (werde auch erst beim nächsten Bike in das Lager überlaufen)

Ich finde das Attention eigentlich ganz schön, Griffe und die Reifen sind mir aber auch zuviel.
Dringend die Decals von den Crossrides ziehen und noch die Pedalen gegen vernünftige tauschen.


----------



## Sellyoursoul (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Erstmal danke für euer Feedback zum Bike........!!
Das mit dem Geschmack ist halt immer so ne Sache, ich denke jeder hat seine Ideale irgendwo anders liegen.....

Desto mehr freut es mich das es einigen von euch sogar gefällt!!
Danke für die Blumen!!

Gruß auch an Jan für deine konstruktive Kritik!
Hast ja auch nicht unrecht.......
Mein nächstes Projekt soll dann mit Discs bremsen, und auch insgesammt eher leicht ausfallen.
Aber im Moment ist meine Portokasse leer.......

Danke auch an dich Tyler1977, du hast den Nagel wohl auf den Kopf getroffen....
Das mit den  Decals werde ich auch warscheinlich so machen, und es kostet nicht mal was, bis auf ein wenig Arbeit...


Freue mich jetzt auf den Frühling, und werde ein schönes Jahr mit "meinem Kunstwerk" verbringen.....

Bis denne gruß Dennis


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Februar 2009)

Juchu! Ich bin also doch nicht alleine mit 8-fach und HS33! Meiner Erfahrung nach hat 8-fach bei richtig schlammigen Verhältnissen Vorteile, wenn meine Mitfahrer wegen streikender Schaltungen schimpfen, läuft es bei mir noch. Allerdings ist nach 3 Jahren nun doch die Disc bestellt .

Schönes Cube, mir gefällt's. Die Reifen würde ich aber irgendwann doch gegen schlicht schwarze tauschen. So ist es doch etwas unruhig. Viel Spaß mit dem Bock.

Grüße Tine


----------



## uphillking (16. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Winterbike (auch wenns kein Kunstwerk ist


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällts. Schlicht, stimmig und ohne großes Brimborium. Ein Bike muss nicht teuer sein, um gut auszusehen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Februar 2009)

Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, trotz der Deore Teile (oder gerade wegen deren Farbe). Schwarz/Weiß super durchgezogen. Nur die Sattelstütze will mir nicht gefallen. Geht das ohne Kettenstrebenschutz?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Februar 2009)

Erinnert mich von der Zusammenstellung her ganz stark an mein Winterbike, nur daß Deines wesentlich hübscher anzuschauen ist (zumal ohne Schutzblech-Gedöhns).


----------



## Chrisomie21 (17. Februar 2009)

die ritchey comp stützen sind wirklich erbärmlich hässlich. aber die deore teile sind von der farbe leider viel schöner als ne xtr. die form einer xtr in einem richtig tiefen deore-schwarz. wär glaub richtig schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverline (17. Februar 2009)

Decals auf der Federgabel runter und es ist perfekt gestiled.

Sieht fast genau so wie mein KTM aus.


----------



## Crash Martines (19. Februar 2009)

Kritik und Lob bitte hierzu, auch verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht! suche noch einen leichten V-Brake LRS..wer also ne Idee hat gerne her damit. Dual-Control ist schon weg, dafür Avid-Bremsen und XT-Shift drauf, Update kommt in den nächsten Wochen. 
Genug hier mein Bike:


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Dual-Core ist schon weg





Meinst du Dual Control?


----------



## Christian Back (19. Februar 2009)

Ich tät den Sattel richten, die Hörnchen ab, die Gabel, na ja, ist doch fast flach bei dir, was brauchste die da, und der Spacerturm gehört entfernt. 
Ansonsten sind die NOX schon schön...


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Februar 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> suche noch einen leichten V-Brake LRS..wer also ne Idee hat gerne her damit.



Definiere leicht? Bin mit meinem Nope Universe bisher sehr zufrieden, Gewicht knapp unter 1500g.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Februar 2009)

Die Sattelposition sieht etwas merkwürdig aus - maximal zurückgeschoben trotz gekröpfter Sütze - Hast Du den Sattel passend auf Deine Körpermaße eingestellt? (So wie hier in Schritt 4)

Insgesamt gefällt es mir. Auch mit Hörnchen, würde meine auch nicht hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crash Martines (19. Februar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die Sattelposition sieht etwas merkwürdig aus - maximal zurückgeschoben trotz gekröpfter Sütze - Hast Du den Sattel passend auf Deine Körpermaße eingestellt? (So wie hier in Schritt 4)
> 
> Insgesamt gefällt es mir. Auch mit Hörnchen, würde meine auch nicht hergeben.



Also ich komme mit meinem Sattel ganz gut klar. Habe ihn allerdings auch noch nie so eingestellt wie im Link dargestellt. Ich finde es bequem. In der Neigung fahre ich ihn immer so, da mir sonst was einschläft.....


----------



## Crash Martines (19. Februar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Definiere leicht? Bin mit meinem Nope Universe bisher sehr zufrieden, Gewicht knapp unter 1500g.



Ja die habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Eine Alternative gibt es anscheinend nicht, oder noch was leichteres. Aber Preis-Leistung ist bei diesem LRS top. Dann wird es der wohl werden.


----------



## Slow (19. Februar 2009)

@ Crash Martines: Mit welche Sattelposition fährst du denn sonst?
Weil ich finde deine Sattelstütze verschandelt das ganze Rad. Eine ungekröpfte Stütze würde da deutlich aufwerten. Ist halt die Frage, nich jeder will/kann sowas fahren. 

Wenns geht, andere Pedale!

Und Schwalbe mit weißem Schriftzug wären optisch noch das I-Tüpfelchen. ;-))

Meine persönlichen Kritikpunkte.

Ansonsten ein sehr schönes Rad!

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Crash Martines (19. Februar 2009)

ne klare Sache die Sattelstütze kommt weg! habe da die Kcnc im Blick mit 140g mit roten Yokes, Sattelklemme dann noch rot und LRS mit roten Nope Naben....und dann bin auch schon fast fertig =))
Zu den Pedalen, ja ich brauche die Dinger ab und zu und sie übrings auch nur 350g!! Sind nämlich keine Shimano dinger! 

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Slow (20. Februar 2009)

Hi Patrick!

Ja, dass ist doch mal eine Ansage. Wird bestimmt gut! Ähnliches habe/hatte ich in der Tat ja auch vor. ;-) 

Wenn du die Pedale also nur ab und an brauchst, dann mach doch gleich reine Klickpedale dran.  

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## ullertom (22. Februar 2009)

Update 8,9kg


----------



## müsing (22. Februar 2009)

hübsches rad 

die kurbel gefällt mir nicht so gut.


----------



## Sellyoursoul (22. Februar 2009)

@ullertom

Sieht echt super aus!!!Respect!!
Das einzige was mir persönlich ins Auge sticht ist die Kurbel......
ne schwarze dran, und das Bike ist meiner meinung nach perfekt!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## ullertom (22. Februar 2009)

evtl. eine FSA in schwarz mit rot/weißen Streifen


----------



## Nilsson (22. Februar 2009)

hab auch noch eins...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/113777


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Februar 2009)

hi,
habe hier kein Bild gefunden...

Suche ein Bild eines weissen Rahmens mit silbernen Anbauteilen (Lenker,Vorbau, Stütze).

Wäre Super, wenn jemand einen Link parat hat. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ufp (22. Februar 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Update 8,9kg


Sehr schön .

Vor allem das rot, bei einem Rot Wild 
Was sind das für Naben?

Sogar eine rote Kerze und eine Pflanze im Hintergrund  , Respekt!

Schade, daß das Magura rot nicht ganz so dazu paßt.
Und über die Kurbel wurde ja schon alles gesagt.

mfg ufp


----------



## enweh (22. Februar 2009)

Zur Not müssen farblich entsprechende Decals an die Gabel.


----------



## wickedstyle (24. Februar 2009)

Kurz OT:
Hat jemand einen weissen Rahmen, mit weissen Kurbeln und weisser Gabel? Bitte Link oder Bilder schicken!!


----------



## grumbledook (24. Februar 2009)

Kein "Bike", aber immerhin recht weiss und "künstlerisch" einigermassen wertvoll. Gehört also auch hierher.


----------



## enweh (24. Februar 2009)

MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes  > *Cross-Country Racing* > Eure weißen Kunstwerke! 

Aber sonst ganz fetzig ; )


----------



## wickedstyle (24. Februar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes  > *Cross-Country Racing* > Eure weißen Kunstwerke!
> 
> Aber sonst ganz fetzig ; )



 Nur das keins in dieser Kombination dabei ist


----------



## grumbledook (24. Februar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Spezielle Bikes  > *Cross-Country Racing* > Eure weißen Kunstwerke!
> 
> Aber sonst ganz fetzig ; )



Hast Du recht. Aber einen WEISS-Fred einem anderen Subforum aufzumachen, wär jetzt aber auch doof gewesen, oder? So habt ihr zwischendurch mal etwas Abwechslung


----------



## Frey (26. Februar 2009)

ritchey niti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Februar 2009)

Absolut schönes Stück.
Echt zum Heulen, daß Ritchey sowas heute nicht mehr herstellt...

Und meckern auf hohem Niveau:

Thomson Stütze und Salsa Vorbau sind echt schön, aber an den Rahmen gehören wenn schon was moderneres Ritchey WCS Teile.


----------



## uphillking (26. Februar 2009)

Genau. Mit Ritchey Teilen wär's perfekt. 
Allerdings passen die heutigen A-head Vorbauten nicht. 
Solltest dich bei Ebay nach nem Steck-Vorbau umsehen.
Ein richtig schöner Klassiker!

PS: und bitte noch das Spacer-Türmchen entfernen


----------



## Tundra HT (26. Februar 2009)

Das ist doch ein Ahead Vorbau und Steuersatz, oder?? Da sind doch Spacer verwendet worden. Ich glaube das ist nur 1Zoll Ahead. Dafür sollte es aber Adapterhülsen auf 1 1/8 Zoll geben um "normale" Vorbauten verbauen zu können. Oder sollte es doch 1Zoll ,oder 1 1/8 Zoll Cartridge sein?
Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Frieder!
Was geht ab in doubleD? 
Das NiTi rockt... und zwar so, wie es dasteht. 
Da beim Aufbau offenbar eh keine einheitliche Ritchey Linie im Vordergrund stand, passen der Salsa Vorbau mit seiner schönen filigranen Optik (noch dazu Stahl!) und die zeitlose Thomson Stütze optimal dazu. 
Mir gefällt's gut!

Moderne Ritchey WCS Teile verursachen (zumindest bei mir) Brechreiz und strahlen allenfalls Großserien-Taiwan-Flair aus - was bitte hat das an diesem Rad verloren?? Das gleiche gilt für neue Syncros Teile... Markenname einer Kultschmiede geklaut und auf Teile gedruckt, die zu Tausenden aus der Presse fallen, super Sache!


----------



## fatboy (26. Februar 2009)

Ritchey WCS an dem Rahmen ???


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Februar 2009)

Ich find's auch klasse wie es da steht. Schau mal vorsichtshalber, ob Dein Vorbau nicht evtl. vom Rückruf betroffen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ein alter Mann (27. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Trek 69er:


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2009)

Die Kombination aus negativem Vorbau und Riser sieht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Und 'ne deftige Überhöhung hast du da. Sehr schickes Trek!


----------



## Ein alter Mann (27. Februar 2009)

Bin leider recht lang geraten - Rahmenhöhe 21,5"
Riserbar und negativer Vorbau sind optisch sicherlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, funktioniert aber sehr gut. 
Der Vorbau (Bontrager XXX Carbon) hat leider einen sehr starken Rise (+12 Grad), daher umgedreht und mit dem 30mm Riserbar wieder herausgeholt...


----------



## Carcassonne (27. Februar 2009)

Das Ritchey ist ja mal geil und hat noch etwas Potential für Verbesserungen (z.B. Spacer-Turm) . 

Den RR-Single-Speeder weiter oben fände ich im Prinzip auch recht ansprechend, wenn da nur nicht die hohe Lenkereinheit wäre. So wie es dann letztlich dasteht -mit wenig Überhöhung und überlangem Steuerrohr- sieht es dann doch eher bescheiden aus.


----------



## John Rico (27. Februar 2009)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Bin leider recht lang geraten - Rahmenhöhe 21,5"
> Riserbar und negativer Vorbau sind optisch sicherlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, funktioniert aber sehr gut.
> Der Vorbau (Bontrager XXX Carbon) hat leider einen sehr starken Rise (+12 Grad), daher umgedreht und mit dem 30mm Riserbar wieder herausgeholt...



Und warum fährst du dann keinen "normalen" Vorbau mit Flatbar? Ich hab nix gegen Riser, fahre selber einen, da ich ebenfalls recht lang bin. Aber Vorbau negativ *und* Riser finde ich dann doch irgendwie komisch.
Und täuscht das auf dem Bild, oder ist der Riser extrem nach oben gedreht? Sieht zumindest so aus.

Ansonsten gefällt's mir wirklich gut (endlich wieder jemand mit schwarzer Kurbel!).
Wie fährt sich diese Mischung denn, merkt man grooße Unterschiede zum reinen 26er?


----------



## Chrisomie21 (27. Februar 2009)

also ich finde das trek einfach nur langweilig. die vorbau-lenker kombination wurde ja schon genügend bemängelt. und nur weil es ein 69er ist wird daraus für mich auch kein kunstwerk.
das ritchey gefällt mir bis auf den spacerturm, der zudem auch noch richtig heraussticht richtig gut.


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Februar 2009)

Frey wird halt keinen Bock gehabt haben, den Gabelschaft abzusägen. Wird ne Ritchey sein, die findet man nicht mehr soo leicht. Kann ja sein, dass man die Gabel mal woanders montieren will und das Steuerrohr des NiTi is schon sehr kurz. Die Spacer machen aus dem Ritchey noch lange keine Stylesünde, meine Güte.


----------



## ufp (27. Februar 2009)

Ein alter Mann schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Trek 69er:


Sehr schöner Trek Rahmen . Auch der dezente Trek Schriftzug ist gelungen , nicht so ein überfrachteter und überall an jedem Rohr prangernde Werbung .

mfg ufp


----------



## Chrisomie21 (28. Februar 2009)

natürlich noch lange keine sünde. aber es ist ein quäntchen das zur perfektion fehlt. und die streben wir hier ja schließlich an bzw möglichst nahe an sie zu gelangen. alles konstruktiv.


----------



## Groudon (28. Februar 2009)

wow oO den TREK-Rahmen würde ich jederzeit kaufen =) sieht ja einfach mal HAMMERGEIL aus. Nur die Mischung aus 26er und 29er Laufrad finde ich nicht wirklich schön und den technischen Vorteil sehe ich darin auch nicht. -.- 

PS: Kann man den Rahmen iwo kaufen? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frey (28. Februar 2009)

Hi,

wer mag kann den Ritchey Rahmen incl. Gabel kaufen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=383257
Ist mir leider zu klein und deswegen habe ich auch nicht die Gabel gekürzt.

@Basti
Yes, alles gut hier in Dresden! Und wie gehts dir so?
Hatten am Donnerstag ja hohen Besuch hier. Im Mai werden wir uns sicher auch sehen und wenn du magst zur Singlespeed-EM im Juni.

Grüße,
Frieder


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

So, jetzt mal Update mit Thomson X4 und Elite. Bin gestern in Füssen endlich mal etwas zum Schrauben gekommen und hab gleich mal die Laufräder nachzentriert.





(Sorry für das schlechte Bild, vorhin beim Ausladen zwischen Tür und Angel gemacht. Werde die Tage mal vernünftige machen wenn ich unterwegs bin)


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. März 2009)

Das gefällt schon wesentlich besser als diese lieblosen New School Syncros Parts. Die Thomson Stützen-Vorbau-Kombi ist echt schön!


----------



## ullertom (1. März 2009)

an sich ein schönes Bike - aber - der Sattel geht gar nicht, viel zu wüchtig für die Optik - jetzt bitte nicht jammern!!! auf dem sitze ich so gut usw.

einfach einen anderen ausprobieren - kostet nicht die Welt, und in "weiß"!!!

die blaue Kappe an der Magura passt nicht, entweder was schwarzes machen oder in rot, passend zu den Schnellspanner


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

Der Sattel bleibt, hatte erst den modernen Flite dran, dann Specialized Toupe und Phenom, taugen alle nicht und mehr weiß kommt mir nicht ans Bike, sonst wirkts überfrachtet.
Speedneedle und dieser Leichtbaukrempel kommen mir wegen mangelndem Konfort und schlechten Erfahrungen im Freundeskreis auch nicht ans Bike.
Die blaue Lockout Umlenkung stört mich auch, aber schwarze Alternativen gibt soweit ich weiß keine und nur das eine Teil zum eloxieren bringen lohnt nicht.
Die SID für's neue Bike liegt schon im Keller


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Den neuen Flite habe ich dran; Spitzenteil, wie ich finde. Aber, jeder A.... ist halt individuell. 
Sonst, ein schönes Rad (welches Geröhr?), nur ein Kropflenker...


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

Der neue Flite ist mir halt zu schmal, ist ja nur 128-130mm breit, der alte Flite 143. Sonst ist das neue Modell super. Schade, daß Selle Italia nicht nadchzieht und die Sättel in verschiedenen Breiten anbietet.
Ich habe den neuen Flite ausgiebig auf Touren getestet und passte halt nicht. Der Alte ist wie gehabt top und für mich komfortabler.
Rohrsatz ist laut Quantec 7005er SL. Bin immer noch sehr zufrieden, obwohl es ja nur ein Übergangsrahmen ist. Für den Preis und das letzte Jahr begrenztere Budget sehr gut.
Ich mag den Riser, breiter, komfortabler und bergauf für mich auch kein Problem, bin ich schon am Yeti 8 von 10 Jahren gefahren. Nach einigen Rückenverletzungen kommt für mich kein Flatbar mehr in Frage, höchstens mit einem Viagra Vorbau (also steiler...) und das schaut auch besch... aus...


----------



## wickedstyle (1. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal Update mit Thomson X4 und Elite. Bin gestern in Füssen endlich mal etwas zum Schrauben gekommen und hab gleich mal die Laufräder nachzentriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oft genug von Tyler selbst geschrieben, die Kurbel muss die Farbe ändern.
Die blauen Kappen der Magura würd ich lassen, vielleicht eine blaue Sattelklemme dazu, sieht dann stimmiger aus. Die HS 33 wirken lieblos und der Sattel, auch wenn bequem, macht das ganze irgendwie kaputt.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

Kein blau, nur rot, Kurbel bleibt, weil an dem Bike sich jetzt nichts mehr großartig ändert.
Die HS33 sind nicht lieblos, sondern funktionieren einfach tadellos, ziehen gerade als Firm Tech kräftig. Hopes hatte ich letztes Jahr nicht im Vergleich und weder die Shimano, Magura oder speziell die Formula haben mich im Vergleich 100pro überzeugt. Habe daher für das Bike nochmal auf die bewährte HS33 zurückgegriffen und es bislang nicht bereut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (1. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Kein blau, nur rot, Kurbel bleibt, weil an dem Bike sich jetzt nichts mehr großartig ändert.
> Die HS33 sind nicht lieblos, sondern funktionieren einfach tadellos, ziehen gerade als Firm Tech kräftig. Hopes hatte ich letztes Jahr nicht im Vergleich und weder die Shimano, Magura oder speziell die Formula haben mich im Vergleich 100pro überzeugt. Habe daher für das Bike nochmal auf die bewährte HS33 zurückgegriffen und es bislang nicht bereut.



Aller "Verteidigung" zu gute, wer andere beurteilt muss auch einstecken können, nichtsdestotrotz solltest Du es als konstruktive Kritik auffassen. 
Und HS 33 wirken immer lieblos


----------



## aggressor2 (1. März 2009)

Der Sattel macht garnix kaputt!
Der Flite ist einer der schönsten Sättel überhaupt!
Die neuen sind zwar hässlich, aber die alten einfach traumhauft
Und wenn er dann noch zum Hintern passt, umso besser.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

@ wickedstyle: 
Falsch, ich erkenn deine Meinung ja an (GeschmÃ¤cker sind nunmal verschieden) und ich verteidige mich nicht, sondern zeige nur auf warum ich mich fÃ¼r die Teile entschieden und das Bike so zusammengestellt habe. 
Da das nÃ¤chste Projekt ansteht nehme ich an dem Bike jetzt kein grÃ¶Ãeren Investitionen mehr vor.
Schwarze Kurbeln wollte ich auch, aber letzten Sommer fÃ¼hrte kein Weg an der XT vorbei. Aerozine kannte ich damals noch nicht, XTR, Middleburn, o.Ã¤. war nicht im Budgetrahmen drin und die Truvativ Stylo gerade nicht lieferbar. Jetzt umzurÃ¼sten wÃ¼rde keinen Sinn machen. Die 200g sind mir wurst und was Funktion und Haltbarkeit angeht ist die XT in der Klasse bis 150â¬ sicherlich schwer zu toppen.
Das mir die Crossrides nicht wirklich zusagen habe ich auch schon mehrfach erwÃ¤hnt aber Ã¤hnlich wie bei den Kurbeln wird wegen dem nÃ¤chsten Projekt da so schnell nichts dran geÃ¤ndert.

Danke Agressor, endlich wird der Klassiker geehrt.
Sollte den Don beim Sonntagsausflug auf seinem Titus keine Lawine verschÃ¼ttet haben kÃ¶nnen er und sein "Flite Arsch" sicherlich auch noch was dazu zum Besten geben


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. März 2009)

alt: 






neu: :kotz:





Was will uns das sagen? Richtig, der neue Flite ist ein häßliches Geschwür und hat an einem Rad, dass die Attribute schön und stilvoll tragen soll rein gar nichts verloren.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> alt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactement!

So einen alten wollt ich für mein Rad...
Hab aber leider nur nen Flite TT gefunden
Und jetz will ich nix anderes mehr 


@Tyler: No Problemo 
Täusch ich mich, oder ist das an deinem Rad ein Flite Kevlar?
Auf jeden Fall hübsch


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

Ne, ist der Gel Flow.
Mit dem Alter wird man bequemer 
Hab mir den auch schon für's neue Rad bestellt. Passt dank weisser Schrift und Nähten auch sehr gut.
Hatte aber am Yeti früher einen (gelben) Flite Kevlar.

Jetzt aber mal neue Bilder her, ist ja kein Sattelthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (1. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ne, ist der Gel Flow.
> Mit dem Alter wird man bequemer
> Hab mir den auch schon für's neue Rad bestellt. Passt dank weisser Schrift und Nähten auch sehr gut.
> Hatte aber am Yeti früher einen (gelben) Flite Kevlar.
> ...



wir meinen es dir ja gut - die meisten sind der Meinung das dein Sattel nicht passt !!!

wenn schon V-Brake dann die KCNC oder was anderes, was nicht so globig wirkt,


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Ich finde die Magura Klasse. Leider gibt es zu wenige Rahmen, die auch hinten die Firm- Tech nutzen. 
Wer gerne fährt, und nicht so gern bastelt, und auf gute Performance steht, kommt bei Felgenbremsen kaum an der Mag. vorbei.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

Exakt.
Ich habe früher genügend V-Brakes und Cantis gefahren und es kommt was Leistung, Zuverlässigkeit und Wartungsarmut angeht bei Felgenbremsen kaum ein Modell an der HS vorbei.
Klar sind Pauls oder meinetwegen auch die KCNC optisch feiner, müssen aber alle Nase lang nachjustiert werden und sind deutlich anfälliger. Bin halt nicht aus der Leichtbaufraktion in der Gramm und optik manchmal vor die Funktion rücken.

@ uller: Inklusive mir zähle ich 3:2 für meinen Sattel 

Dein Rotwild finde ich übrigens trotz der weissen Eierfeile richtig lecker 

...und da hier sonst keiner Bilder bringt anbei nochmal das weisse El Saltamontes vom Don:





(und bitte keine Diskussionen über den Sattel  )


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

Warum nur in B/W fotografiert?
Na, er wird´s  wohl wissen... 
Mutig ausgefräste Kurbel, toller (!!!) Sattel, und in den Flaschenhalter geht aber wohl nur ´ne kleine Buddel?
Und ein munterer Teilemix, wie ich finde: es dürfen sich wohl nie zwei Komponenten des gleichen Herstellers berühren?
Totzdem, es sieht gut aus.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. März 2009)

Ist halt mit unter aus der Old School Teilekiste bestückt worden, aber sehr gut.
Und der Ringle Halter ist Kult und spart mit Sigg Alu Flasche die Klingel auf Wanderwegen


----------



## trailblaster (1. März 2009)

Also als lieblos kann man die HS33 wirklich nicht bezeichnen, erst recht als 
Firm Tech sieht das ganze richtig klasse aus. Die Optik ist natürlich wie 
immer eine Sache des Geschmacks.


----------



## ullertom (1. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> @ uller: Inklusive mir zähle ich 3:2 für meinen Sattel
> 
> Dein Rotwild finde ich übrigens trotz der weissen Eierfeile richtig lecker



Danke, freut mich das es DIR gefällt !!!


----------



## Scalpi (5. März 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (5. März 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Warum nur in B/W fotografiert?
> Na, er wird´s  wohl wissen...
> Mutig ausgefräste Kurbel, toller (!!!) Sattel, und in den Flaschenhalter geht aber wohl nur ´ne kleine Buddel?
> Und ein munterer Teilemix, wie ich finde: es dürfen sich wohl nie zwei Komponenten des gleichen Herstellers berühren?
> Totzdem, es sieht gut aus.






das  frameset habe ich verkauft, warum? ich kann weiss nicht mehr sehenund 100/100mm genügen für meine touren
 fürs gröbere habe ich noch ne spassmaschine
 zum alten flite
 eine ikone der sattelgeschichte und immer noch super


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...
> @ uller: Inklusive mir zähle ich 3:2 für meinen Sattel
> 
> Dein Rotwild finde ich übrigens trotz der weissen Eierfeile richtig lecker
> ...



4:2 Fügt sich doch stimmig ein.

Das Rotwild finde ich auch klasse, das Cannondale trifft meinen Geschmack überhaupt nicht. Das ist ein Rad, welches wohl wirklich polarisiert. Neben dem Eigentümer gibt es sicherlich noch einige, die es genial finden, aber ich kann ihm optisch überhaupt nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (5. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das  frameset habe ich verkauft, warum? ich kann weiss nicht mehr sehenund 100/100mm genügen für meine touren
> fürs gröbere habe ich noch ne spassmaschine
> zum alten flite
> eine ikone der sattelgeschichte und immer noch super



Jetzt, in Farbe, toll aufgebaut. Respekt.
Und den Flite, darauf habe ich Rad fahren neu gelernt. Ein Sofa, im Vergleich zu manchem neumodischen Kram, und trotzdem leicht. Gut für tausende unbeschwerter Kilometer.


----------



## aggressor2 (5. März 2009)

Kanns sein, dass das Scalpel garnich Weiß ist??


----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

Richtig erkannt!! Denke bin auch nicht Farbenblind, daher hier mal ein weißes Bike:







Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## Christian Back (5. März 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Richtig erkannt!! Denke bin auch nicht Farbenblind, daher hier mal ein weißes Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Bike. Ist das eine REBA ohne Lock zum Poppen? 
Mach bitte, bitte keine weiße Stütze, Vorbau oder Lenker dran. Das sieht dann wieder zu tuffig aus.
Sag´ mal, was hast du denn für große Kettenblätter dran?


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2009)

Das ist doch keine Reba! Dürfte eine Sid SL sein? 

Die Pedale sind schrecklich!
Das Rad will mir aber auch im ganze nicht gefallen!


----------



## Crash Martines (5. März 2009)

Nein es ist keine Reba. Es ist eine SID SL. Die Pedale bleiben dran, da ich das Rad auch mal ohne Klicker bewege und sie nur 350g wiegen (sind Exustar keine Shimano Klopper)


----------



## crush-er (5. März 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> ... Die Pedalen bleiben ...



Ich will wirklich nicht meckern, aber immer wenn ich "die Pedalen" lese, stehen mir die Haare zu Berge. 
Es heißt das Pedal bzw. die Pedale,wenn man von mehreren spricht. Sorry, musste ich mal loswerden.


----------



## ullertom (5. März 2009)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> Nein es ist keine Reba. Es ist eine SID SL. Die Pedale bleiben dran, da ich das Rad auch mal ohne Klicker bewege und sie nur 350g wiegen (sind Exustar keine Shimano Klopper)



die PDM 520 dürften leichter sein


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2009)

Der Vergleich war sicher auf die PD-M324 bezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (5. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das  frameset habe ich verkauft, warum? ich kann weiss nicht mehr sehenund 100/100mm genügen für meine touren
> fürs gröbere habe ich noch ne spassmaschine
> zum alten flite
> eine ikone der sattelgeschichte und immer noch super



Wie konntest du nur?

Alles zusammen hat ein sehr stimmiges und schönes Rad ergeben   .

Btw. was hast denn für eine Spaßmaschine?



ullertom schrieb:


> die PDM 520 dürften leichter sein


Im Netz findet man: ca. 380 Gramm (Paar).

Somit ist das Exustar leichter.

Meine  Exustar E-PM 81-SL-4 wiegen auch 350 Gramm.

Das Cannondale Scalpel vom Scalpi ist wirklich nicht weiß.
Allerdings sind die Spinergy Speichen weiß. Und die würd ich schon als Kunstwerkt durchgehen lassen .


----------



## eisbaerin (5. März 2009)

Schöne Bikes muss ich sagen. Hier mal meins.


----------



## ufp (5. März 2009)

eisbaerin schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes muss ich sagen. Hier mal meins.


Hm, funktioniert leider nicht.

_Männer kennen Probleme für jede Lösung! 
_
Ähm...
http*s*
Wie auch immer, wir haben keinen Zugriff


----------



## ufp (5. März 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Hm, funktioniert leider nicht.
> 
> _Männer kennen Probleme für jede Lösung!
> _
> ...



Aber vielleicht könnte es so gehen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/142250


----------



## ufp (5. März 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Hm, funktioniert leider nicht.
> 
> _Männer kennen Probleme für jede Lösung!
> _
> ...



Hm, funktioniert leider nicht.

Männer kennen Probleme für jede Lösung!

Aber vielleicht könnte es so gehen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/142250


----------



## eisbaerin (5. März 2009)

Funktioniert es so? ich kannd as andere allerdings auch sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2009)

Was hat das "Ding" bitteschön mit CC zu tun?!


----------



## thomas79 (6. März 2009)

Ist ein CC-Rad für Kinder.


----------



## eisbaerin (6. März 2009)

Wohl nichts.

Sorry hatte über die Suchfunktion des Thread "weisse Kunstwerke gefunden"

Hatte übersehen dass es der CC Thread is.

Nich böse sein


----------



## Christian Back (6. März 2009)

eisbaerin schrieb:


> Wohl nichts.
> 
> Sorry hatte über die Suchfunktion des Thread "weisse Kunstwerke gefunden"
> 
> ...



Ist weiß, ist ein Kunstwerk und man kann damit Quer Feldein, also Cross Country fahren. 
Laß´ es hier, passt schon ! 

Als Kind wäre ich froh über so ein Bike gewesen !!!


----------



## eisbaerin (6. März 2009)

Ist doch auch 26"

Warum sollte es also ein Kinderfahrrad sein?


----------



## doubelyu (6. März 2009)

ja is 26zoll, kann im gelände fahren, also passts doch, ich glaub die meinen des gar net so ernst


----------



## Centi (6. März 2009)

*Endlich fertig*


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2009)

Schicker Rahmen! Der Aufbau wirkt auf mich aber irgendwie unruhig.


----------



## Groudon (6. März 2009)

wirklich schönes Bike - ich hätte vlt den Vorbau in Schwarz genommen - ich denke der Weise lässt das alles etwas Unruhig wirken, da dich sehr viel weiß am Bike is (Rahmen, Gabel, Sattel, Vorbau). Aber alles in allem echt schönes Bike.


----------



## Aitschie (6. März 2009)

Was mir aber weniger gefällt: der lange Spacer-Hals (geht gar nicht) und die Satteltasche (fürs Foto demontieren). Sehr geiler Rahmen  Persönlich würde ich die Fox noch wechseln, liegt aber daran, dass ich Fox weniger mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Centi (6. März 2009)

Bei den Spacern gings mir auch nicht so um die Optik, sondern um die, in meinem Alter immer wichtiger werdende entspannte Sitzposition.

Na ja und die Tasche gehört eben dazu (ist ja auch nicht die Hässlichste), die mache ich ja beim fahren auch nicht weg, nur weil mir da ein paar Leute begegnen.

Kommt sowieso in der Garage nicht so zur Geltung, waren nur mal so die ersten Fotos. Wollte es bei Schneesturm und drei Metern Schnee nicht vor die Hütte stellen (wären die Bilder noch schlechter). 

Bikende Grüße


----------



## Scalpi (6. März 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Kanns sein, dass das Scalpel garnich Weiß ist??



......Lightning With Sterlingsilber Perl Effekt nennt sich der Lack.
(in der Mitte weiß und an den Seiten silber)


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (9. März 2009)

Hab von meinem Hirsch nochmal ein besseres Bild gemacht! Kellerbilder sind ja nich so dolle...


----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)




----------



## ufp (14. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Rotwild


Schön. Gewicht ist auch top  .

Aber die Kurbel....eh schon wissen 
Und so ganz paßt das rot der Magura Gabel leider auch nicht zum Rotwild.


----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Schön. Gewicht ist auch top  .
> 
> Aber die Kurbel....eh schon wissen
> Und so ganz paßt das rot der Magura Gabel leider auch nicht zum Rotwild.



Kurbel und Aufkleber in Arbeit, brauche noch RAL Ton von tune rot und rotwild rot,

Kurbel noch nicht klar - ich glaube eine XTR würde am besten passen


----------



## Tundra HT (14. März 2009)

Nimm das!




Oder das!




Oder doch die?




XTR?? Fährt doch mittlerweile jeder, außerdem passt die Farbe ja nicht wirklich zum Rest des Bikes.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Tundra HT (14. März 2009)

Hab noch eine gefunden.


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. März 2009)

Mh, bin zwar kein Fan von den Teilen, aber da schon den Fliegengewichtslenker verbaut ist würden eine Schmolke Stütze und Claviculas dem Bike sehr gut stehen...
Für das Geld kann man aber auch einen schönen Bikeurlaub einlegen 
Wenn man jetzt nicht das Imageteil braucht tun es die Aerozines dicke und sind günstig.
Da das Bike aber so auch schon schweineleicht ist und die XTs von Haltbarkeit und Perfomance super sind würde ich nicht sofort was tauschen. 

@ Ulletom: Von der Seite betrachtet würde ich wie oben schon von einem anderen User erwähnt durchaus was an den Decals machen. Clean würde die Gabel sogar noch besser zum Rest vom Bike passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mh, bin zwar kein Fan von den Teilen, aber da schon den Fliegengewichtslenker verbaut ist würden eine Schmolke Stütze und Claviculas dem Bike sehr gut stehen...
> Für das Geld kann man aber auch einen schönen Bikeurlaub einlegen
> Wenn man jetzt nicht das Imageteil braucht tun es die Aerozines dicke und sind günstig.
> Da das Bike aber so auch schon schweineleicht ist und die XTs von Haltbarkeit und Perfomance super sind würde ich nicht sofort was tauschen.
> ...



Hi Tyler,
Schmolke Stütze - kein Problem aber ich suche noch immer eine leichte mit Versatz!!! die AX liegt aber preislich bei 350,00 +/-,
Clavicula mit FRM Blätter ist schon lecker aber ich glaube ein Clav. passt nicht an mein Bike,
Imageteil ist es nicht - aber die Kurbel soll schon passen - sonst geht es wieder los - "so ein geiles Bike und so eine windige Kurbel"
ich glaube die XTR wäre schon eine gute Alternative,
die AUfkleber sind in Arbeit - RAL Ton von rotwild und von tune fehlen noch, aber an kpl. cleanen habe ich noch nicht gedacht - meinst du wirklich???


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. März 2009)

Die XTR ist schön, aber leider grau. Noch 'ne Farbe ans Bike kann unter Umständen auch nicht so gut aussehen.
Ich weiß, ich schreibe es fast immer, aber wie wär's denn sonst mit Middleburn (oder halt Tune, dann bleibt's im Lande)?
Sind beide leicht, schön und individuell.

Wenn Du die Decals im selben rot hinbekommst auch gut, aber ganz clean würde es bestimmt auch gut aussehen. Ruhig und edel.
Im Liteville Unterforum hat glaube ich einer ein 301 mit cleaner Magura. Hab hier im Forum zumindest schon irgendwo eine ohne Decals gesehen.
Würde ich bei meiner Menja auch machen wenn die nicht eh im Sommer der SID, die schon im Keller liegt weichen würde.


----------



## wickedstyle (15. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> aber ganz clean würde es bestimmt auch gut aussehen. Ruhig und edel.



 Zustimm! Clean ist auch verdammt selten!! Bin mal gespannt wie er sich entscheidet und was dabei raus kommt!

@ Tundra HT, laut des Profilbildes = guter Geschmack!  Rap Music is Life Music!


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Das Bike ist optisch halt relativ edel, gerade wegen dem weinrot/weiss des Rahmens, das ja in der Kombo echt selten ist.
Clean würde der Focus noch mehr auf den Rahmen gehen und ich mag das so, weil der nunmal das Herzstück jedes Bikes ist.
Die Decals müssen ja für neue passendere eh runter, also sollte es auch kein Problem sein das Optisch mal zu probieren. Wenn man die Gabel einmal abgestimmt hat braucht man die Drucktabelle auf der Rückseite der Gabelholme ja auch nicht mehr permanent...


----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

mit der Gabel ist echt eine Überlegung - mal schau`n,

habe ge`google`t,

Aerozine (schaut echt nicht schlecht aus - gibt es auch in weiß) x12 SL liegt bei ca. 740g und preislich bei ca. 220
die Rotor Agilis XC - lecker - mit FRM Blätter bei ca. 790g und ca. 400

FRM oder Extralight Blätter sollen schon sein - gefallen mir echt gut,

da wäre die Aerozine eine gut Alternative - mit FRM / Extralight - AluSchrauben evtl. unter 700g und preislich bei der Rotor Agilis XC


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Keine weisse Kurbel, sieht schnell alt aus und wäre für meinen Geschmack einen Tick zuviel weiß.
Wenn Du eh andere Blätter montieren willst würde ich eher die Tune mit entsprechenden oder FRM Blättern nehmen.
Kommt dann preislich auch dem ganzen Nahe, ist etwas edler und passt auch zu den anderen Parts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (15. März 2009)

Ich finde weisse Kurbelarme mit schwarzen Kettenblättern in Hintergrung ziemlich passend, ist aber halt auch eine Geschmackssache


----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

war kurz im Keller: - nur ein Test Nix genaues!!
weiße Gabel ohne Aufkleber



Kurbel in schwarz


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Ich würd's so machen. 
Schaut sehr gut aus ohne Decals. 
Schwarze Kurbeln ebenso (könntest die natürlich auch schwarz eloxieren lassen, wär die günstigste Lösung).


----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

diese wäre lecker:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc00837d3kb.jpg


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. März 2009)

Ist zwar schön leicht, aber die FSA Parts sind optisch gar nicht mein Fall.
Technisch gut, aber optisch wirken die nicht sonderlich wertig.


----------



## chri55 (15. März 2009)

ich glaube eine weiße Race Face Next lp würde auch super passen.






(Bild von light-bikes geklaut)


----------



## spidermarkus (15. März 2009)

Ohne Aufkleber siehts top aus.... Ne weiße Kurbel wäre echt 
nicht schlecht..


----------



## Felixxx (15. März 2009)

Finde die Magura mit Aufkleber besser - gehört gerade bei der Gabel irgendwie dazu. Selbst mit dem nicht ganz passenden Rot-Ton. Auch die XT Kurbel passt meiner Meinung nach super zum Gesamtkonzept, da in einer Linie mit den silbernen Bremsscheiben.
Mich stören wie immer Spacer, wirkt wie gepfuscht.

Sehr schönes bike, Felixxx


----------



## Tundra HT (15. März 2009)

@ullertom
Sag mal, schwirrt hier eigentlich irgendwo eine Teileliste von deinem Hirsch herum??
Was wiegt denn die gute Gabel mit gekürztem Schaft? Hat sie 80 oder 100mm?
Werde das gute Stück meinen Wolf jetzt auch endlich mal gönnen, hab da ein echt gutes Angebot bekommen. Allerdings soll es die Race in 80mm sein. Gibts die denn auch als Disc only Variante oder nur Disc/Canti?? Irgendwie werde ich aus der Beschreibung bei Magura nicht schlau.
Gruß Jan


----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @ullertom
> Sag mal, schwirrt hier eigentlich irgendwo eine Teileliste von deinem Hirsch herum??
> Was wiegt denn die gute Gabel mit gekürztem Schaft? Hat sie 80 oder 100mm?
> Werde das gute Stück meinen Wolf jetzt auch endlich mal gönnen, hab da ein echt gutes Angebot bekommen. Allerdings soll es die Race in 80mm sein. Gibts die denn auch als Disc only Variante oder nur Disc/Canti?? Irgendwie werde ich aus der Beschreibung bei Magura nicht schlau.
> Gruß Jan



Teileliste in Arbeit,
Magura Durin SL 100 mit Schaft gekürzt auf 19cm - 1326g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Finde die Magura mit Aufkleber besser - gehört gerade bei der Gabel irgendwie dazu. Selbst mit dem nicht ganz passenden Rot-Ton. Auch die XT Kurbel passt meiner Meinung nach super zum Gesamtkonzept, da in einer Linie mit den silbernen Bremsscheiben.
> Mich stören wie immer Spacer, wirkt wie gepfuscht.
> 
> Sehr schönes bike, Felixxx



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das es gut mit den Windcutter harmoniert zu dem mit dem XT Schaltwerk, Schnellspannhebel und Ventile,

sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten - aber immerhin

Spacer kommt noch einer weg - Aufkleber entweder ab oder in entsprechendem rot Ton


----------



## Tundra HT (15. März 2009)

@ Ullertom
Danke!
Schau mal:


----------



## ullertom (15. März 2009)

wo hast du das her, gibts das auch in Carbon?


----------



## Tundra HT (15. März 2009)

Da ist ein SLX Käfig drangekommen, wiegt dann allerdings 24gr. mehr. Ob man da einen XTR Käfig montieren kann, weiß ich nicht. Hatte bisher noch keine Lust mein XTR Schaltwerk auseinander zu nehmen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## zykone (15. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ich glaube eine weiße Race Face Next lp würde auch super passen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, das rotwild mit dieser kurbel..  wäre ein traum in weiss!


----------



## bergud (16. März 2009)

habe auch noch 2 weisslinge anzubieten,ich brauchte beim kauf über die farbe nicht lange nachdenken.ich habe erst das bergamont in weiss genommen,weil es stand so im laden.beim gudereit war es dann von anfang an klar,weiss.mein altes mtb fuji war auch weiss aber schwarz gesprenkelt,das habe ich 12jahre gefahren.dann war der lack aber altweiss.
gruss vom niederrhein.


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. März 2009)

Mit dem Geweih und den Reifen verirrt sich das arme Gudereit aber auch nicht oft ins Gelände, oder?


----------



## a-communication (16. März 2009)

hatte gedacht  hier wäre das cross-country forum


----------



## wickedstyle (16. März 2009)

@bergud, sehen beide aus als seien die mehr für Touren aufgebaut, nichts für ungut aber ich glaube mit CC hat das weniger zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silverline (16. März 2009)

Ist zwar ein bisschen OT aber das würd mich auch interessieren:

Deffiniert mir bitte CC


----------



## bergud (16. März 2009)

beim gudereit habe ich lenker/griffe,sattel+bereifung geändert.hier in meinem umfeld gibts einge halden aber sonst ists hier eigentlich durchweg flach.rauf+runter hats bisher gereicht.


----------



## sabotage (16. März 2009)

Hier dann auch mal meins. Es geht ja schliesslich um weiße Bikes.


----------



## RealNBK (16. März 2009)

Die letzen drei gezeigten Räder sind jawohl ein wenig falsch gelandet.


----------



## sabotage (16. März 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Die letzen drei gezeigten Räder sind jawohl ein wenig falsch gelandet.



echt. Und ich dachte es geht um "weiße Kunstwerke!". Jetzt frage ich mich wieso die letzten drei Fahrräder falsch sind?! Erklär mir das doch bitte


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. März 2009)

Weil wir hier im CC Forum sind und nicht im Dirt, Cross oder Citybike Forum 

Für entsprechende Bikes gibt es nunmal entsprechende Unterforen.
Das Bergamont ist ein netter City/Cross Flitzer für Hobbyfahrer, das arme Gudereit ist mit der Sitzposition und den wulstigen Asphaltschlappen auch nicht mehr wirklich für's Gelände gemacht und das Rocky ist nun definitiv eher zum Springen oder für den Park als den normalen CC Einsatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (16. März 2009)

Sorry für OT, ABER DAS MUSS JETZT SEIN!!!!
Das bergamint ist ein billiges gekauftes Stangen Treckingbike - Kein Kunstwerk - Kein CC
Das Gudereit ist dank umbauarbeiten ein Tourenrad mit Federgabel und MTB Rahmen - Kein Kunstwerk - Kein CC
Was dein Bike genau sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht. - Hier lässt sich über die Kunst des Verwirrents reden, nicht über die Eignung zum CC Rad.


----------



## ICON82 (16. März 2009)

Zitat Trailblaster:"Dieser Thread soll alle schönen weißen Bikes enthalten und Tips zum Saubermachen und Aufrüsten geben. Ich habe den Titel bewusst offen gehalten, da es sonst wieder unnötige Diskussionen gibt. Bitte unterlasst auch alle unnützen Kommentare zu Spacern, Lenkern und Reifenpositionen!
So, ich mache jetzt mal den Anfang und freue mich auf alles was noch von euch kommt. Viel Spaß mit diesem Thread!"

So der letzte Post ist nun wirklich fürn A.....!

Was will uns der Thread-eröffner mit o.g. Zitat sagen?!

So und nun definiere bitte Kunstwerk. Man man, warum muss man sich ständig wegen NICHTS aufregen.


----------



## sabotage (16. März 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, ABER DAS MUSS JETZT SEIN!!!!
> Das bergamint ist ein billiges gekauftes Stangen Treckingbike - Kein Kunstwerk - Kein CC
> Das Gudereit ist dank umbauarbeiten ein Tourenrad mit Federgabel und MTB Rahmen - Kein Kunstwerk - Kein CC
> Was dein Bike genau sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht. - Hier lässt sich über die Kunst des Verwirrents reden, nicht über die Eignung zum CC Rad.



Es tut mir leid! Wie konnte ich nur. 

@icon82: Du hast sowas von recht. Danke


----------



## zykone (16. März 2009)

es ist doch immer wieder so wenn die "designer" hier gebote ala weisses rad muss schwarze kurbel haben, aufkleber ab, rad muss dreckig sein etc..
wer sich nicht dran hält wird schlecht bewertet und die räder werden schlecht geredet. konstruktive kritik ist okay, und hinweise gern gelesen, aber bitte keine gebote mehr!


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. März 2009)

Ist jetzt mehr als nur Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.
Die letzten Seiten wurde hier eher konstruktiv geredet, weil ein User noch einiges an seinem Bike ändern will. 
Da sind Tips nunmal in erster Linie Geschmackssache und Anregung, kein Gebot.
Ich hab mir Rahmen/Gabel auch auf nettes Anraten eines Forenmitglieds zugelegt.
Schöne Bikes müssen ja auch beileibe nicht teuer sein.
Aber wenn hier drei Räder gepostet werden, die ausser der Farbe 0 mit dem Inhalt des Subforums zu tun haben darf und sollte man das durchaus äussern.
Die Mods werden sich bei der Einteilung des Forums schon Ihren teil gedacht haben 

Und nü btt...


----------



## pippo-08 (16. März 2009)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ein Fully nach der genauen Definition was hier im CC-Forum zu suchen hat, hier ist aufgrund der Farbe trotzdem mal mein neues.


----------



## Crash Martines (17. März 2009)

So lange es leicht ist, gehört es hier rein! Und dein Bike, ob nun Fully oder nicht, es sieht sehr leicht aus und hat auch keine 3m Federweg!
Barends,Sattel wären mir zu weiß, Kurbel müsste schwarz sein, ansosnten sehr schick!


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. März 2009)

Schönes Bike 
Hab vorher noch keine Bilder eines Quantec Fully gesehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. März 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike
> Hab vorher noch keine Bilder eines Quantec Fully gesehen.



sehen aber echt nach 08/15 rahmen aus asien  aus
 na ja nichts für meine edle bikerseele....


----------



## doubelyu (17. März 2009)

hi. 
mir gefällt das Quantec Fully auch gut.
Ich hätte aber auch nen schwarzen Sattel und schwarze Bar-Ends montiert.
Ich finde es ist hier richtig. 
Mein Radon Fully ist ja auch nicht gerade die Leichtbaurakete, dafür aber sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (17. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sehen aber echt nach 08/15 rahmen aus asien  aus
> na ja nichts für meine edle bikerseele....



Spricht ja an sich nix dagegen, es kann sich halt net jeder ein Titan-Titus leisten (bzw. hat die Connections, um es zu leistbaren Preisen zu bekommen  ). Exklusiver Geschmack in allen Ehren, ich seh auch gerne seltene, teure und ausgefallenen Rahmen im schicken Aufbau, aber sowas würde ich nicht zum Bewertungskriterium machen.

Das Quantec gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick ausgesprochen gut, ich hätte nur keine Systemlaufräder genommen.

Apropos seltene Rahmen: Damit hier wieder Bilder reinkommen nochmal eines von meinem (mittlerweile nicht mehr existenten) Weißen.





Den Rahmen gibts übrigens hier im Bikemarkt .


----------



## Don Trailo (17. März 2009)

hast ja recht.... nur Quantec Fully ... ich dachte sie machen was eigenes.....könnte sogut auch olympia heissen oder credo oder was auch immer.... und ein 08/15 standartrahmen hat sicher daseinsberechtigung ( da gibts die cc galerie )doch es kann niemals ein *kunstwerk* sein
 schönen tach noch


----------



## Jaypeare (17. März 2009)

Ich sach mal so: Klar gibt es Rahmen, die für sich alleine betrachtet schon Kunst sind. Aber selbst so ein Rahmen kann durch einen planlosen Aufbau (z.B. alles dran, was selten und teuer ist, egal ob es zusammen passt, unsere amerikanischen Freunde können sowas gut  ) so verschandelt werden, dass das Ergebnis hier nix zu suchen hat.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ein stimmiger, durchdachter Aufbau eines 08/15-Rahmens m.M.n. durchaus als "Kunstwerk" (wenn man ein Bike überhaupt so bezeichnen will/darf) durchgehen. Ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. März 2009)

grundsätzlich kann ich dir ja nicht wiedersprechen, doch eben > der level nimmt leider ab ,auch hier....
 und oh ja in den usa seiten sieht man viel schrott für 5000 dollars... 
 für mich pers. ist der rahmen immer die seele des bikes und ich verstehe auch nicht wie ein stimmiger, durchdachter 
aufbau eines 08/15-rahmens der 400 euro wert hat ,mit teilen die mehr als das 8 fache kosten zusammenbaut , ist ähnlich abstrakt 
wie die ami-räder auf gewissen seiten
 doch genug gesabber von meiner seite... die arbeit ruft....


----------



## ufp (17. März 2009)

pippo-08 schrieb:


> hier ist aufgrund der Farbe trotzdem mal mein neues.


Paßt  , wirklich schön.
Die weiß-schwarz-rot Kombination ist gelungen 
Als i-Tüpfelchen wäre eine schwarze oder weiße Kurbel ein Traum


----------



## Tundra HT (18. März 2009)

So, jetzt nerv ich mal wieder mit neuen Fotos von meinem Tundra.
Es hat sich wieder einiges getan. Aber,...... die verdammte 9 ist immer noch nicht gefallen.
Tundra No.1 liegt jetzt mit 9,04kg haarscharf an der Magic 9. Also, ich laber jetzt nicht mehr lange rum jetzt kommen Bildaz!

Erst mal zur Einstimmung, das Wetter am Bodensee 



So, jetzt die Schoko Seite



Die B-Seite



Das Cockpit mit Token Ahead Cap und der Aerozine Steuersatz von oben.



Die gute Token Klemmung



Und noch mal der erleichterte Antrieb



Mehr Bilder gibts im Fotoalbum. Bin offen für konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge.
Gruß Jan


----------



## RealNBK (18. März 2009)

Hübsch, schön, durchdacht, und flott. Ich mag den Rahmen. Aber da hätte ich ein wenig weniger gewicht erwartet. Was wiegt der Rahmen denn?
PS.: Bitte mach die Felgenaufkleber doch ab.


----------



## Tundra HT (18. März 2009)

@RealNBK
Danke, danke!
Der Rahmen wiegt in RH43, 1390gr.
Ja, diese Felgenaufkleber, ich hab mich schon von zweien trennen können.
Vielleicht bring ich es ja noch übers Herz und zieh die anderen auch ab. Mmmhhh, soll ich oder soll ich nicht?!


----------



## John Rico (18. März 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> So, jetzt nerv ich mal wieder mit neuen Fotos von meinem Tundra.
> Es hat sich wieder einiges getan. Aber,...... die verdammte 9 ist immer noch nicht gefallen.
> Tundra No.1 liegt jetzt mit 9,04kg haarscharf an der Magic 9.



Hast du mal ne Teileliste? z.B. Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker kann ich nicht erkennen.
Und die 40 g sind doch recht leicht machbar, z.B. über die Bremsscheiben --> Windcutter, Ashima & co (warum fährst du eig. K18 mit Magura SL Scheiben?). Mit einer Teileliste ließe sich sicher noch einiges finden, was "zu schwer" ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2009)

Immer wieder gut das Tundra... Vor Allem die FRM Kurbel ist sehr schön


----------



## Crash Martines (18. März 2009)

echt schickes Bike!!! Kurbel ist der Hammer und auch Hammer teure Angelegenheit. 
@John die Sattelstütze ist eine KCNC, fahr ich selber das Ding

Wie sieht es denn aus mit roten Kettenblattschrauben? Naja und mit nem Tune LRS kann man immer noch abspecken =)))


----------



## ullertom (18. März 2009)

schöner Aufbau!!
mach die Schrauben von den Bremshebeln auch noch rot und die Aufkleber von den Felgen ab,

Bremsscheiben 160/140mm sind ausreichend - z.B. Windcutter 

welche Kassette fährst du? nimm die von Nino 11/32 Titan 171g. mit Abschlußring,

leider kommt die FRM Kurbel nicht zur Geltung,

aber die 9kg kannst du locker knacken!!!


----------



## Crash Martines (18. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> schöner Aufbau!!
> mach die Schrauben von den Bremshebeln auch noch rot und die Aufkleber von den Felgen ab,
> 
> Bremsscheiben 160/140mm sind ausreichend - z.B. Windcutter
> ...



Kannst du mal nen Link geben für die Nino Kassette ??? Find dazu nix...


----------



## Tundra HT (18. März 2009)

@John Rico
Teileliste ist noch in Arbeit(im Moment nur auf Papier), entweder müssen die Marta SL Scheiben den Ashimas weichen, dann klappts. Die Marta Rotoren wiegen 105gr. das Stück. Oder ich probiere doch mal den Speedneedle in weiß. Sattelstütze ist die Ti Pro Lite von KCNC (143gr). Der Vorbau ist von Smica (90mm, 107gr.), und der Lenker ist auch von KCNC (113gr. gekürzt). Schraubentuning hab ich bisher auch noch nicht betrieben, kommt vielleicht noch.
Die K18 bleibt so lange drann bis die R1 in weiß erhältlich ist und die SL Scheiben fand´ich schon immer schön. Bremsen auch nicht viel schlechter wie die Formula Scheiben.

@ Alle anderen, danke das es gefällt.


----------



## ullertom (18. März 2009)

der Nino aus der Schweiz - ist auch hier im Forum "Leichtbau" unterwegs

oder bei ebay - da hat er auch seine Teile drin

link habe ich leider keinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (18. März 2009)

sorry - 172g


----------



## Tundra HT (18. März 2009)

@Ullertom

Fährst du hinten eine 140er Scheibe?? Bietet Formula einen IS/Postmount Adapter für 140er Scheiben an??


----------



## thomaask (18. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> sorry - 172g




kostenpunkt der kassette ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> der Nino aus der Schweiz - ist auch hier im Forum "Leichtbau" unterwegs
> 
> oder bei ebay - da hat er auch seine Teile drin
> 
> link habe ich leider keinen



japp. heute kam meine token-klemme! 

hier mal der link für seine angebote:
http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/luckynino_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. März 2009)

Bitte keine weiteren roten Schrauben. Ich kann sowas nicht mehr sehen. Den Speedneedle darfst du aber gern in weiß dranschrauben


----------



## Chrisomie21 (19. März 2009)

also bevor ich ne titankassette dran machen würde, würde ich mich nach anderen teilen zum "erleichtern" umschauen. dürfte sich doch bestimmt was finden oder?
z.b. ne 10-fach kette. je nachdem was du gerade drauf hast sind die 9kg geknackt.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2009)

..ma  wieder meins ....


----------



## Groudon (19. März 2009)

@trek6500

was fährst denn du für einen rahmen?


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (19. März 2009)

Schein baugleich mit nem Zoulou Cooma zu sein!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2009)

@groudon : ist ein transalp24 stoker rahmen !  17 "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (19. März 2009)

Also ist er wirklich baugleich!
Ich dachte den transalp24 gäbs nur eloxiert!?
Wie ist denn die Qualität der Pulverung? Bei Zoulou is die ja nich so dolle...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. März 2009)

...nee, gibt es in jeder ral farbe - und auch eloxiert - ohne aufpreis .. die pulverung ist 1. sahne - trotz mehrmaligem "aufdiefresselegen" - noch kein kratzerchen dran !!! bin sehr zufrieden .


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (19. März 2009)

Na toll! Bei meinem is neulich nur der 4er Inbus drauf gefallen und schon konnte man das Aluminium sehen!


----------



## ullertom (19. März 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Ullertom
> 
> Fährst du hinten eine 140er Scheibe?? Bietet Formula einen IS/Postmount Adapter für 140er Scheiben an??



ich fahre 160/140mm Windcutter, vorne ohne Adapter und hinten mit PM/IS Adapter - glaube für 160iger Scheibe


----------



## Felixxx (20. März 2009)

Schon ziemlich weiss...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## zzziege (21. März 2009)

Fast fertig


----------



## ullertom (21. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


> Fast fertig



von meinen rot Tönen sprechen - aber sorry, da passt ja fast gar kein rot zum anderen!!!

Sattelstütze mit dem silber passt nicht und der Sattel zu groß, in Verbindung mit den Hörner`n - da passt irgendwie gar nicht`s, nicht stimmig, irgendwie schlimmer als Baumarktbike,

Sorry aber das könnte man besser machen !!!


----------



## chri55 (21. März 2009)

@Felixxx: ein wahres Kunstwerk, einfach nur schön


----------



## aggressor2 (21. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> von meinen rot Tönen sprechen - aber sorry, da passt ja fast gar kein rot zum anderen!!!
> 
> Sattelstütze mit dem silber passt nicht und der Sattel zu groß, in Verbindung mit den Hörner`n - da passt irgendwie gar nicht`s, nicht stimmig, irgendwie schlimmer als Baumarktbike,
> 
> Sorry aber das könnte man besser machen !!!



Also so schlimm, wie ein Baumarktrad is das doch nun wirklich bei weitem nicht! 

Siehe hier:







Lenker tiefer, wenns die Körpergröße zulässt, Sattel höher, Hörnchen flacher, dann siehts schon ganz anders aus.

Truvativ Team Vorbau und Lenker sind gut. Hab ich auch. Die Sattelstütze ist auch ok, aber für Carbon, find ich, recht schwer.

Aber kann man bei dem Sattel annehmen, dass es sich bei dir um eine Bikerin handelt, zzziege?? Wenn nich sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zykone (21. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> von meinen rot Tönen sprechen - aber sorry, da passt ja fast gar kein rot zum anderen!!!
> 
> Sattelstütze mit dem silber passt nicht und der Sattel zu groß, in Verbindung mit den Hörner`n - da passt irgendwie gar nicht`s, nicht stimmig, irgendwie schlimmer als Baumarktbike,
> 
> Sorry aber das könnte man besser machen !!!



na super.. gibt es hier jetzt rachebewertungen?!.. ganz toll uellertom, setz dich wieder vor deinen fake kamin und schau dein glänzendes austellungsstück an..vielleicht liegt ja schon staub drauf, schnell


----------



## thomas1969 (21. März 2009)

9,16 kg Baumarktbike :


----------



## zzziege (21. März 2009)

:d


----------



## zzziege (21. März 2009)




----------



## thomaask (21. März 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Schon ziemlich weiss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist das ein CHAKA rahmen ?

gruß
thomas


----------



## Felixxx (21. März 2009)

Ist ein FunWorks Team Zero 5 Rahmen von actionsports. Die Canti-Sockel und die Schaltungsführungen habe ich vor dem Pulverbeschichten entfernt. Wiegt 1680g in 19" inklusive Schaltauge. Bin mit meinem ersten Team Zero 5 mehr als 10.000km gefahren und wollte mir dann was Hochwertigeres holen - letztendlich habe ich mir den gleichen Rahmen wieder gekauft und bin ziemlich happy mit dieser Entscheidung...

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (21. März 2009)

zykone schrieb:


> na super.. gibt es hier jetzt rachebewertungen?!.. ganz toll uellertom, setz dich wieder vor deinen fake kamin und schau dein glänzendes austellungsstück an..vielleicht liegt ja schon staub drauf, schnell



nana!!! so wie mein rotwild zur Zeit aussieht, kommt es mir nicht mehr in die Wohnung - wenn es nur Staub wäre


----------



## M!ke (22. März 2009)

zzziege schrieb:


>



Sehr geil...


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2009)

Gewicht glaube ich fast nicht!


----------



## thomas1969 (22. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gewicht glaube ich fast nicht!



2008 er Magura Rahmen , Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker , Vorbau , Steuersatz u Sattelstütze , SLR Titan-Carbon , Easton XC One , Rocket Ron u Racing Ralph Nano Evo 2.1 , Magura Durin 100 SL , Magura Marta SL Magnesium 180-160 , Rest Shimano XTR . Gesamtgewicht ohne Pedale 9,16 kg mit Tune Waage .

Glauben ist nicht wissen .


----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2009)

Jetzt glaube ich es ;-)


----------



## wickedstyle (22. März 2009)

So, ich wage mich auch mal in den Ring. Farbe ist weiss/glitter, made by Khujand, sieht bei Tages- und Laternenlicht aus wie gefrostet! 
So, nun zerfleischt es! 

























Pics by schroeti


----------



## Tundra HT (22. März 2009)

@Wickedstyle

Schönes Gerät! Und nette Posings. Ist da ne weiße Aerozine dran??
Nur die hohe Front gefällt mir nicht so wirklich.
Gruß Jan


----------



## aggressor2 (22. März 2009)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> So, ich wage mich auch mal in den Ring. Farbe ist weiss/glitter, made by Khujand, sieht bei Tages- und Laternenlicht aus wie gefrostet!
> So, nun zerfleischt es!
> 
> Pics by schroeti



Etwas mehr Rad und weniger Person wären interessanter 

@Tundra: Ich tippe mal auf gepulverte XT..


----------



## wickedstyle (22. März 2009)

Tundra HT schrieb:


> @Wickedstyle
> 
> Schönes Gerät! Und nette Posings. Ist da ne weiße Aerozine dran??
> Nur die hohe Front gefällt mir nicht so wirklich.
> Gruß Jan



Danke, nee- das ist ne weiss/glitter gepulverte XT Kurbel. Wollte mal was anderes  Komischerweise wirkt der Lenker auf dem zweiten Bild recht hoch..

@aggressor2, die Detailbilder vom Bike folgen noch


----------



## Chrisomie21 (23. März 2009)

ich finde den lenker auf jedem bild zu hoch. hat ja keine sattelüberhöhung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (23. März 2009)

wirkt sehr harmonisch, aber ob die Kurbel nach 1-2k km noch schön ist?


----------



## wickedstyle (23. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> wirkt sehr harmonisch, aber ob die Kurbel nach 1-2k km noch schön ist?



Die ist jetzt schon dreckig wie sau


----------



## Jaypeare (23. März 2009)

Ich glaube your_enemy dachte da eher an Farbabrieb durch Schuhe etc.

Sehr schöner Aufbau.


----------



## RealNBK (23. März 2009)

Ganz nettes Gerät, aber der Sattelauszug ist nicht richtig eingestellt, oder? Sitzposition wirkt als ob du sehr sehr lange arme haben musst.
Was ist es eigentlich für ein Rahmen?


----------



## mystahr (23. März 2009)

schöne fotos


----------



## ufp (23. März 2009)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> So, ich wage mich auch mal in den Ring. Farbe ist weiss/glitter, made by Khujand, sieht bei Tages- und Laternenlicht aus wie gefrostet!
> 
> Pics by schroeti


Sehr schön. Vor allem mal ne weiße Kurbel  (Gott sei Dank keine silberne, das hätte alles zusammengehaut)

Auch schön, daß sich jemand Mühe gegeben hat für die Fotos bzw. mal ein bischen etwas anderes  als vor der Graffittimauer oder vor der Haustür!
Allerdings sieht man von dem Frostweiß trotzdem nicht all zu viel .



wickedstyle schrieb:


> Danke, nee- das ist ne weiss/glitter gepulverte XT Kurbel. Wollte mal was anderes


Und, wieviel Arbeitszeit, Schweiß und Tränen bzw.  hat es dich gekostet?

mfg ufp


----------



## trek 6500 (23. März 2009)

...schönes bike , geile farbe !!! das mit der kurbel passt auch top . mir gefällt es sehr gut !/( bin ja eh ein weiss- fan ..( . greez , k.


----------



## wickedstyle (23. März 2009)

ufp schrieb:


> Sehr schÃ¶n. Vor allem mal ne weiÃe Kurbel  (Gott sei Dank keine silberne, das hÃ¤tte alles zusammengehaut)
> 
> Auch schÃ¶n, daÃ sich jemand MÃ¼he gegeben hat fÃ¼r die Fotos bzw. mal ein bischen etwas anderes  als vor der Graffittimauer oder vor der HaustÃ¼r!
> Allerdings sieht man von dem FrostweiÃ trotzdem nicht all zu viel .
> ...



Vielen Dank , wenn Du mit den Kosten das Pulverbeschichten meinst, musst Du dich an den Khujand hier im Forum wenden. 
Bei den TrÃ¤nen waren es eher FreudentrÃ¤nen 

@RealNBK, gut erkannt!! Wollten nur schnell die Fotos im Kasten haben, hab auch vergessen die orangen Flyweight Ventilkappen zu wechseln, hab dabei doch so schÃ¶ne transparente 

@trek6500, vielen Dank, jetzt brauch ich nur noch deinen American Classic LRS


----------



## trek 6500 (23. März 2009)

..hehe ... den geb ich net her ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mucho (24. März 2009)

so hier ist noch was ziemlich weißes:


----------



## mystahr (24. März 2009)

Einer der schönsten Rahmen meiner Meinung nach, die Sattelstütze geht aber garnicht


----------



## ufp (24. März 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Einer der schönsten Rahmen meiner Meinung nach


Weil?


----------



## ullertom (24. März 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> die Sattelstütze geht aber garnicht



warum???


----------



## Tundra HT (24. März 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> warum???



Weil Ritchey!!!!


----------



## ICON82 (24. März 2009)

Vielleicht weil das schwarz nicht zu den anderen schwarzen Teilen passt oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystahr (24. März 2009)

Mir gefällt der Versatz einfach nicht, nicht der Versatz an sich sondern die Form/Optik.


----------



## niels_awesome (4. April 2009)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mein "weißes" Projekt auch eurer Gemeinde vorstellen. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Storck Adrenalin in der Atlanta Edition, anläßlich der Olympischen Spiele 1996 bei der CC-Racing den Sprung auf diese Bühne geschafft hat.
Natürlich ist noch einiges zu verändern und müssen nur noch angebaut werden: 
-originaler Hinterbau ohne Discaufnahme
-Sachs Quartz Schaltwerk in der Stars and Stripes Edition
-Sachs Quartz Umwerfer
-Sachs Quartz Drehgriffe
-Selle Italia Flite Titanium in schwarz
-NokonZüge in schwarz

Dann suchen ich immer noch einen UrCrossmax Laufradsatz und die 951er XTR V-Brakes. Falls jemand diese Teile noch im Keller liegen hat...

Dann bin jetzt auf eure Vorschläge gespannt, da sich das Bike noch im Aufbau befindet, kann auch noch einiges geändert werden.


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. April 2009)

An und für sich schönes Bike, aber vollkommen verkehrte Reifen, Bild von der falschen Seite und generell sollten hier eigentlich nur komplett aufgebaute Hobel in den Thread 
Bilder von der Antriebsseite sind übrigens auch um einiges hübscher


----------



## niels_awesome (4. April 2009)

Welche Reifen würdest du denn wählen? Und Bilder der Antriebsseite gibts wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. April 2009)

IRC Mythos, evtl. mit Redwall. Hauptsache irgendwas mit geländetauglichem Profil...


----------



## flix f (4. April 2009)

Wenn du sie Kriegen kannst Michelin comp s light - top reifen und passt von der optik, evtl einen Speedking, wo du die Schrift mit edding übermalst oder mit Aceton entfernst


----------



## thomaask (4. April 2009)

niels_awesome schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mein "weißes" Projekt auch eurer Gemeinde vorstellen. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Storck Adrenalin in der Atlanta Edition, anläßlich der Olympischen Spiele 1996 bei der CC-Racing den Sprung auf diese Bühne geschafft hat.
> Natürlich ist noch einiges zu verändern und müssen nur noch angebaut werden:
> ...




willst du ein rad aufbauen was dir gefällt oder anderen ?

gruß
thomas


----------



## thoralfw (4. April 2009)

genau so sieht es aus. hör nicht drauf, bau dir dran was dir gefällt!!!


----------



## niels_awesome (5. April 2009)

@thomaask und thoraflw
An das Bike kommen sowieso nur Teile die mir gefallen. Um das vlt. mit dem Fussball zu vergleichen-am Ende entscheidet der Trainer. Da macht euch mal keine Gedanken. Ich glaube mein erstes Bike Magazin ist aus dem Jahrgang '96 - da hab' ich mir schon eine eigene Meinug gebildet... 
Doch für gute Vorschläge/Ideen bin ich immer offen, aber vlt. sollte ich dafür einen eigenen thread eröffnen, hier ist das wohl falsch gelandet.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. April 2009)

Das Bike ist doch auch richtig schön, hat auch keiner was gegen gesagt 

Ich fände halt geländetaugliche Reifen schöner und der Mythos würde passen, weil der ja damals für Olympia in Atlanta designt wurde und nebenbei bis heute einfach ein verdammt guter Reifen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (5. April 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist doch auch richtig schön, hat auch keiner was gegen gesagt
> 
> Ich fände halt geländetaugliche Reifen schöner und der Mythos würde passen, weil der ja damals für Olympia in Atlanta designt wurde und nebenbei bis heute einfach ein verdammt guter Reifen ist




hört, hört.....


----------



## niels_awesome (6. April 2009)

@Tyler1977
Erstmal danke für die Vorschläge. Ich hab hier auch noch einen Satz Ritchey Z-Max mit blauer Seitenwand liegen. Aber die Idee mit den IRC Mythos (und dem Zudsammenhang zu den Olympischen Spielen) gefällt mir auch sehr gut, das werd' ich auch auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.


----------



## Tyler1977 (6. April 2009)

Den Mythos gibt es ja mit roter Flanke, hatte den an meinem 96er Kokopelli. Würde ja auch ans Bike passen. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und bitte eine Menge schöne Bilder wenn's fertig ist


----------



## trek 6500 (7. April 2009)

..meins auch mal wieder !!


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. April 2009)

Wenn man was sehen könnte


----------



## Tundra HT (8. April 2009)

@Tyler
Nahezu komplett Deore ausgestattet, RS Duke Federgabel.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

Hätte auch ne Hone o.ä. sein können.
Trotzdem bescheidene Fotos 
Ein paar Meter näher hätten es auch getan...


----------



## Jagdfalke (8. April 2009)

Oder einfach scharfe Fotos.


----------



## D. Krieger (8. April 2009)

Boahr ds erste  bIke mit ner German A alter die ist so abartig !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. April 2009)

Da scheint ja ein Experte zu sprechen!!!
Schonmal mit der Gabel gefahren?


----------



## D. Krieger (8. April 2009)

oha ja 3 meiner freunde fahren mit mir cross country rennen und die 3 haben so eine 2 von denen haben nur probs mit dem ding!!! xDD


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. April 2009)

Aha, das höre ich zum ersten mal! 

Meine fahre ich seit 2005 und bis jetzt habe ich nur einmal die Lager wechseln lassen und beim Umbau auf logout wurde der Dämpfer überholt. Absolut keine Schwierigkeiten... 



 	 	 Finde halt solche "die is abartig Alter" Aussagen immer ziemlich fragwürdig!!!


----------



## Tundra HT (8. April 2009)

@D. Krieger

Wie kommst denn jetzt eigentlich auf die GA???


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. April 2009)

Er meint das erste Bild auf Seite 1!


----------



## D. Krieger (8. April 2009)

Ja vllt fahren mine Freunde ja auch zu extrem kann ja alles sein aber ich habe halt bisher noch nicht wirklich recht viel gut gehört xDD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (8. April 2009)




----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. April 2009)

Naja, sie ist ja nur für Marathon, CC und Tour  gedacht! Wenn man damit dann irgendwelche Klippen runter springt darf man sich auch nicht bescheren...


----------



## Jonez (8. April 2009)

8hEnnEs7 schrieb:


> Naja, sie ist ja nur für Marathon, CC und Tour  gedacht! Wenn man damit dann irgendwelche Klippen runter springt darf man sich auch nicht bescheren...



Ist schon wieder Weihnachten?


----------



## Jagdfalke (8. April 2009)

Er schreibt ja auch "NICHT bescheren"... lern lesen, Jonez!


----------



## thomaask (8. April 2009)

Jagdfalke schrieb:


> Er schreibt ja auch "NICHT bescheren"... lern lesen, Jonez!



doch, schreibt er.

aber ganz davon abgesehen werden die meisten wissen was gemeint ist.


gruß
thomas


----------



## 8hEnnEs7 (8. April 2009)

Entschuldigung!

Ich kaufe nachträglich ein "W"...


----------



## Jagdfalke (8. April 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> doch, schreibt er.
> 
> aber ganz davon abgesehen werden die meisten wissen was gemeint ist.
> 
> ...



Das war als kleiner Witz gemeint und da du nicht in der Lage bist, Zitate vollständig als solche zu erkennen, hast du ihn leider nicht verstanden. 

@8hEnnEs7: Nur Vokale muss man kaufen. Das 'W' bekommst du gratis.


----------



## thomaask (8. April 2009)

Jagdfalke schrieb:


> Das war als kleiner Witz gemeint und da du nicht in der Lage bist, Zitate vollständig als solche zu erkennen, hast du ihn leider nicht verstanden.
> 
> @8hEnnEs7: Nur Vokale muss man kaufen. Das 'W' bekommst du gratis.




und auch mein kommentar war nicht als so ernst zu nehmen gemeint.


----------



## rboncube (13. April 2009)

Möchte euch mal mein weisses (mit ein bischen silber) Bike vorstellen.









Nach Update jetzt 11,2kg. Ein Kg eingespart gegenüber letzter Saison. Und das verhältnismäßig günstig.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## [email protected] (13. April 2009)

Das Centurion ist ein schönes Bike! 

meins ist schon fast zu weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (13. April 2009)




----------



## Echinopsis (14. April 2009)

Nun musste die HS 33 doch noch einer Disc weichen, die unschöne Klingel bitte ich zu entschuldigen, ging zu Ostern einfach nicht ohne:









Geplant sind noch neue Laufräder (die jetzigen sind vom Fully entliehen) und eine ordentliche Sattelstütze, hat jemand Vorschläge? 27,2mm und Kröpfung sind Pflicht, sollte außerdem bezahlbar sein . Ansonsten wird jetzt erstmal gefahren.


----------



## Affekopp (14. April 2009)

@ Echinopsis

wie sind deine Erfahrung mit den IRC Mibro Reifen?

Möchte mir die Teile evtl. auch zulegen...


----------



## Slow (14. April 2009)

an Echinopsis:

Sehr sehr schickes Rad! Letzteres ist auch ein tolles Bild.

optische Verbesserungsvorschläge: Schaltwerk und Sattelstütze. ;-)
Am besten natürlich ungekröpfte Sattelstütze, aber ist die Frage, ob du damit klarkommst...

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Echinopsis (14. April 2009)

Den Mibro fahre ich erst seit ein paar Wochen, bislang bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Rollt relativ gut und hat einen ordentlichen Grip, wiegt allerdings ca. 560g in 2,1 und fällt nicht übermäßig breit aus. Bei richtig feuchtem Wetter habe ich ihn noch nicht gefahren. Den letzten Marathon hat er gut bewältigt, Pannen gab es bislang auch keine. Für den günstigen Preis wirklich ein guter Reifen.

Das Schaltwerk bleibt erstmal, soll aber den schwarzen Käfig vom alten XT bekommen. Die Sattelstütze soll, wie bereits oben erwähnt, weg. Eine gekröpfte muss sein. Ich hab's mit einer geraden versucht und käme nur mit einer absolut ungesunden Klemmung des Sattelgestells zu einer halbwegs akzeptablen Sitzposition.


----------



## Slow (14. April 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze soll, wie bereits oben erwähnt, weg. Eine gekröpfte muss sein.



Oh sorry, hatte ich überlesen.
Also ich fände eine Thomson Sattelstütze recht nett. Greift das schwarz-glänzende der Kurbel wieder auf und die Dinger sind an sich hübsch. Ist nur nicht Jedermanns Geschmack bei der Kröpfung. 

Das mit dem Schaltwerk ist schonmal ein Anfang. ;-) Aber ich würd mir die Mühe nicht machen und direkt X.0 oder XTR ranschrauben. Mit kurzem Käfig. So, genug genörgelt. ;-)


----------



## Tundra HT (14. April 2009)

Ich seh´doppelt .
Dein Bike wir immer schöner (echinopsis)!
Meine Winterschlampe ist auf Sommerbetrieb umgestellt worden.
Casting von der Skareb war beim Lackierer und eine weiße Oro ist mir äußerst günstig bei Ebay über den Weg gelaufen .



Ach ja, deine Fotos sind viel schöner. Schwarzer Käfig? Haben wir doch schon.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Limit83 (15. April 2009)




----------



## wickedstyle (16. April 2009)

Sehr schöner Aufbau, Zufall oder gewollt bei dem Bild das der Metallbogen im Hintergrund zu den Kettenblättern und Naben passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. April 2009)

auf anregung eines forumsmitglieds hier mal mein gt backwoods


----------



## Echinopsis (17. April 2009)

Diese quietschrosane Irgendwas auf dem Lenker ist jawohl nicht dein Ernst!? 
Ansonsten konsequent weiß, gefällt aber durchaus.


----------



## thomaask (17. April 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Diese quietschrosane Irgendwas auf dem Lenker ist jawohl nicht dein Ernst!?
> Ansonsten konsequent weiß, gefällt aber durchaus.




das teil ist doch lustig
meine freundin hat auch eine osaka cat hupe an ihrem rädschen 

gruß


----------



## divergent! (17. April 2009)

das teil ist mein voller ernst. was meinst du wieviele rentner mit stock auf waldwegen nicht mehr meckern

und genau weil es nicht passt passt es eben doch.

ps: an meinem lts hab ich sowas dran

das leben ist ernst und grau genug, da kann etwas spaß und kitsch nicht schaden


----------



## DerRenz (17. April 2009)

So, hier mal mein weißes Kunstwerk:


----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2009)

schöne gabel! was ist das für eine, wenn ich fragen darf??
insgesamt isses auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (17. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schöne gabel! was ist das für eine, wenn ich fragen darf??
> insgesamt isses auch schön




sollte eine chaka starrgabel sein.
gibts in der bucht für ca. 60euro mit pulverbeschichtung

gruß
thomas


----------



## DerRenz (17. April 2009)

Richtig.. ist eine Chaka für 60,00 EUR.


----------



## Echinopsis (17. April 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das teil ist mein voller ernst. was meinst du wieviele rentner mit stock auf waldwegen nicht mehr meckern
> 
> und genau weil es nicht passt passt es eben doch.
> 
> ...



Okay, das ist ein Argument, optisch ist es aber schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich habe allerdings 'ne Bekannte, die auch schon CC-Rennen mit Schildkrötenhupe und Seitenständer gefahren ist. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner kleinen schwarzen Klingel .

Das Poison hat was, sieht schön schlicht, funktionell und schnell aus. Macht bestimmt Spaß der Hobel.


----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> sollte eine chaka starrgabel sein.
> gibts in der bucht für ca. 60euro mit pulverbeschichtung
> 
> gruß
> thomas



jep. hab ich gefunden.
die gibts aber nur in 465mm ebh. das is mist.


----------



## misiman (19. April 2009)




----------



## mike49 (19. April 2009)

Ist zwar nicht ganz weiß und auch - noch - kein Kunstwerk, ich poste aber trotzdem mal:









Folgendes ist noch geplant:

- DT Swiss XR 4.2D LRS mit schwarzen Naben und roten Alunippeln
- Ritchey WCS White Vorbau + Carbonlenker
- Und irgendwann mal eine Aerozine-Kurbel (schwarz o. weiß?) + weiße Bremse


----------



## Emil_Strauss (19. April 2009)

Was ist denn das für ein Granatwerfer am Sitzrohr?


----------



## mike49 (19. April 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Granatwerfer am Sitzrohr?


Bin halt auf Tour immer mit Pumpe unterwegs und diese kleinen Dinger können einem im Ernstfall ziemlich auf die Nerven gehen. Da geht Funktion klar vor Optik für mich 

Werde aber demnächst vielleicht mal die Puro Carbon von SKS ausprobieren.


----------



## RealNBK (20. April 2009)

das Ghost sieht für mich stark nach Stange aus... Keine schlechte Stange, aber kunstwerk... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## tho.mas (20. April 2009)

Welches Ghost? Ich kann schon wieder kein Bild sehen, verdammt? Hat Mike es wieder runtergenommen oder kann nur ich es nicht sehen?

Gruß
Thomas
P.S.
Sollte es noch da sein, könnte mir bitte jemand den Link senden, wahrscheinlich wird es hier wieder gefiltert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (20. April 2009)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Sollte es noch da sein, könnte mir bitte jemand den Link senden, wahrscheinlich wird es hier wieder gefiltert!


Keine Sorge, ist alles noch da. Hier der direkte Link zu den Bildern:

http://www.abload.de/gallery.php?key=UDzuOyNv


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. April 2009)

Hab auch was weisses am Rädchen


----------



## Darkside1982 (20. April 2009)

Hallo

Meins ist leider nicht ganz weiss, aber immerhin der Rahmen.


----------



## Crash Martines (21. April 2009)

Hier geht ja nicht nur um die weiße Farbe sondern auch um die Kunstwerke!! 
Was hast du denn da für einen Eierbrecher angebaut?? =)))


----------



## Chrisomie21 (21. April 2009)

mir gefällt das cube. manchen ist es wohl zu weiß aber ich mag es. und vor allem ist keine silberne xt dran. allein deshalb schon gut


----------



## mystahr (21. April 2009)

Solange Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze nicht weiss sind...
Schwarze Decals wären noch bombig.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. April 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> Solange Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze nicht weiss sind...
> Schwarze Decals wären noch bombig.




Meinst du an der Gabel? Die Rahmenschrift ist Dunkel-anthrazit. Gibts nicht als Decals 


Silberne XT? Habe vorher ne SLX dran gehabt, die passte farblich etwas besser


----------



## Illuminus (22. April 2009)

Leitungen kürzen und die bremsleitung der Vorderbremse innen verlegen nicht außen rum, oder sieht das jetzt nur so aus ? ... find ne SLX auch schöner...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (22. April 2009)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Leitungen kürzen und die bremsleitung der Vorderbremse innen verlegen nicht außen rum, oder sieht das jetzt nur so aus ? ... find ne SLX auch schöner...



Ja, Bremsleitung muss kürzer werden  Warte damit noch auf das Entlüftungsset, und dann ist auch die vordere Leitung "richtig" 

Weisse Schaltzüge habe ich auch überlegt, sehen aber Mist aus weil ein anderes Weiss. Wir siehts mit Alu silber aus (den Schnellspannern ähnlich)? Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (22. April 2009)

lass sie einfach schwarz


----------



## Illuminus (22. April 2009)

würde sie passend schwarz zu den Bremsleitungen und dem rest lassen.
Evtl in ferner Zukunft wenn das mittlere Kettenblatt der Kurbel fällig is ein schwarzes anbaun   Das silberne passt irgendwie nich zu der Kurbel 

Achso, weiß sieht nur toll aus wenn man in ein Schlammloch fällt


----------



## xe4500 (22. April 2009)

Mein weißer Rose Bomber


----------



## mike49 (22. April 2009)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Mein weißer Rose Bomber


Fiese Pedale 

Das Sofa da auf der Sattelstütze ist auch nicht so ganz mein Ding, ansonsten ganz nette Standardkost...


----------



## ufp (22. April 2009)

xe4500 schrieb:


> Mein weißer Rose Bomber


Ah, endlich mal ein weißes Rose in Natura .
Das weiß "leuchtet" so schön.
Ich hab fast denselben Rahmen bzw. Lackierung allerdings als Rennrad 

Bissl eigenartig schaut das hintere Dreieck bei der Nabe aus.
Dafür dürfte das Gusset mit integrierter Kabelführung recht nützlich sein.

Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre schöner.
Und, was wiegt der Bomber?


----------



## Groudon (22. April 2009)

ich finde die pedalen ganz ok - wenn man sien Bike als Hobby benutzt und damit auch ma kurze wege in der stadt oda zum becker erledigen muss, braucht man eben auch pedalen um ohne clickies zu fahren und da sind eben platformpedalen gut oder die klickis von shimano mit käfig drum rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. April 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich finde die Pedale ganz ok - wenn man sein Bike als Hobby benutzt und damit auch mal kurze Wege in der Stadt oder zum BÃ¤cker erledigen muss, braucht man eben auch Pedale, um ohne Klickies zu fahren, und da sind eben Plattformpedale gut oder die Klickies von Shimano mit KÃ¤fig drum rum.



Und genau dafÃ¼r ist solch ein Rad viel zu schade. 100â¬ fÃ¼r ne StadtmÃ¶hre sollten eigentlich noch drin sein, damit einem das gute eine Weile erhalten bleibt.

Das Cube finde ich hÃ¼bsch, allerdings passen m.E. ein paar Teile nicht ganz zusammen. Oder ist der TuningprozeÃ noch nicht abgeschlossen? SÃ¼ndteure Tunenaben und ein Umwerfer mit ca. 60g Ãbergewicht sowie die Hope-Sattelklemme finde ich noch nicht ganz stimmig.


----------



## torisch (23. April 2009)

Mein neues, Canyon XC 7.0
Außer den Reifen hab ich noch nix geändert, Sattel soll noch runter, neu soll der Selle SLR XC in weiß drauf.


----------



## ICON82 (23. April 2009)

Ich hab noch einen weißen Selle San Marco Ponza (2009). Ist quasi neu. Wenn also jemand noch einen weißen Sattel sucht.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. April 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Und genau dafür ist solch ein Rad viel zu schade. 100 für ne Stadtmöhre sollten eigentlich noch drin sein, damit einem das gute eine Weile erhalten bleibt.
> 
> Das Cube finde ich hübsch, allerdings passen m.E. ein paar Teile nicht ganz zusammen. Oder ist der Tuningprozeß noch nicht abgeschlossen? Sündteure Tunenaben und ein Umwerfer mit ca. 60g Übergewicht sowie die Hope-Sattelklemme finde ich noch nicht ganz stimmig.



Umwerfer stammt - wie die meisten anderen Teile auch - aus einem ausgelutschten Canyon, dessen Rahmen ich wegen qualitativer Minderwertigkeit nach weniger als 2 Jahren entsorgen musste. Einige Parts wurden neu gekauft, andere eben (noch) nicht. So gesehen haste Recht - andererseits handelt es sich lediglich um ein Trainingsbike... Wäre ein Jammer, wenn es gewichtsmäßig unter dem Racebike bliebe


----------



## torisch (23. April 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen weißen Selle San Marco Ponza (2009). Ist quasi neu. Wenn also jemand noch einen weißen Sattel sucht.


Naja, such halt den SLR XC, weil ich den auf meinem Hardtail schon fahre und der mir gut paßt.


----------



## xe4500 (23. April 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Fiese Pedale
> 
> Das Sofa da auf der Sattelstütze ist auch nicht so ganz mein Ding, ansonsten ganz nette Standardkost...


Pedale sind Wellgo MG 1, leicht und super Grip, ich mag halt keine Clickies.



ufp schrieb:


> Ah, endlich mal ein weißes Rose in Natura .
> Das weiß "leuchtet" so schön.
> Ich hab fast denselben Rahmen bzw. Lackierung allerdings als Rennrad
> 
> ...


Dürfte so knapp über 11 kg liegen.


----------



## Tinchen12 (23. April 2009)

Sieh mal einer an... Für was es nicht alles einen Fred gibt!

Da muss ich mal in meiner Ecke kramen, irgendwo habe ich auch noch ein weißes Rad rumstehen...

Hier ist es. Ich muss noch die Bremsleitungen und den Gabelschaft kürzen (lassen), dann wäre das Werk vollendet.








Es tarnt sich aber auch gerne einmal in dieser Farbe:


----------



## mystahr (23. April 2009)

Ich wollt ja eigentlich nicht in alle Threads posten aber da im CC Bikes Thread derzeit die Reifenwahl am vergangenen Wochenende diskutiert wird hier noch einmal:









 

 




 



Was ich noch ändern mag:
- Sattel nicht schwarz genug
- Schalthüllen Fehlbestellung
- Kurbel nicht schlank genug
- Laufräder zu schwer
Ansonsten bin ich glücklich


----------



## ICON82 (23. April 2009)

mystahr schrieb:


> ich wollt ja eigentlich nicht in alle threads posten aber da im cc bikes thread derzeit die reifenwahl am vergangenen wochenende diskutiert wird hier noch einmal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ist denn das da an den kurbeln? hilfe!  die moosgummigriffe kommen aber auch noch ab, oder? 
wasn mit den bremsleitungen los, etwas lang, oder? will ja nicht, dass du dich aus versehen strangulierst.

ist sonst aber ganz schick.


----------



## crush-er (23. April 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> was ist denn das da an den kurbeln? Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MaLi- (23. April 2009)

Am sinvollsten wäre wohl aber ein Clickpedal-System


----------



## mystahr (23. April 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> was ist denn das da an den kurbeln? hilfe!  die moosgummigriffe kommen aber auch noch ab, oder?
> wasn mit den bremsleitungen los, etwas lang, oder? will ja nicht, dass du dich aus versehen strangulierst.
> 
> ist sonst aber ganz schick.





mystahr schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind wenn ich den Hund dabei hab ein Muss


Selber zitieren ist zwar toll aber hätte ich mal gleich beipacken sollen. Der ist groß, stark und geht sein eigenen Weg. Ist immer doof wenn ich dann angeleint bin.
Die Vordere ist ein wenig lang ja, irgendwie war die an der Reba anders verlegt und nu schauts an der neuen Gabel so aus - voerst  Die hintere ist perfekt von der Länge, ebenso die Schaltung.
Die Griffe sind wunderbar und bleiben.

Edit: Was ich vergas, neue Decals für die SID brauch ich, weiss/schwarze mit einem Tuck Orange  Freiwillige vor


----------



## Crash Martines (24. April 2009)

So hier mal mein Noxy. Bin nur noch auf der Suche nach leichteren Laufrädern, ansonsten bin ich zufrieden. Kritik ist auch erwünscht oder Verbesserungsvorschläge...






Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Captain S (24. April 2009)

Hier mal mein NOX Eclipse SLT. 

Das Bild ist schon etwas älter, die USE Sattelstütte ist mittlerweile einer Thomson Elite ohne Setback gewichen, die Ritchey WCS-Griffe wurden entfernt und dafür RR-Lenkerband gewickelt und der Tune-Flaschenhalter wurde durch einen geländetauglichen Carbon-FH von Dynamics (Stadler) ersetzt.


----------



## Deleted 124102 (24. April 2009)

Nicht ganz weiss, aber dennoch:




Die Pedale wurden mittlerweile gegen XT pedale getauscht.
Die Griffe und die decals der gabel werden demnächst verschwinden und dem gesamtkonzept angepasst.


----------



## Captain S (24. April 2009)

@pipe 
Schönes Scott, gefällt mir bis auf die Sattelstütze sehr gut. Die wirkt zum Sattel hin etwas wie eine dicke Wurst. 
Was ist aber an dem Rad so schwer? Ich komme mit meinem Alu Rahmen auf ca. 10,1 ink. allem!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (24. April 2009)

Naja, entweder zwei defekte waagen oder das summarum der teile:
Laufräder: 1880g
Griffe: 110g
Bremse: keine ahnung aber schwer
Gabel: 1680g
Da ist noch einiges zu machen, aber eile mit weile^^


----------



## Scrat1024 (30. April 2009)

Mein ehemaliges Standard Ghost SE2002...






... und das was ich draus gemacht hab bis jetzt...






Is zwar nicht das Feinste vom Feinsten aber mir reichts soweit erstmal. Fährt jedenfalls Fehlerfrei .

Feedback erwünscht!

Grüße
Scrat1024


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (30. April 2009)

Sorry, aber der Ständer geht ja wohl gar nicht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (30. April 2009)

ebensowenig wie der zu tiefe sattel bzw der zu große Rahmen. So kann doch keiner fahren!!!


----------



## Scrat1024 (30. April 2009)

Ja ich weis der Ständer passt nicht ins Bild aber in diesem Fall mach ich eine Ausnahme weil son Ding extrem praktisch ist... ich weis das sowas schon regelrecht verachtet ist... aber nutzen geht manchmal vor aussehen .

Zu großer Rahmen und zu tiefer Sattel? Naja das is wohl eher eine von jedem Fahrer abhängige Sache oder?


----------



## Splatter666 (30. April 2009)

> Zu großer Rahmen und zu tiefer Sattel? Naja das is wohl eher eine von jedem Fahrer abhängige Sache oder?



Eher abhängig vom Einsatzzweck... Steig mal bei dem Bike im Gelände an einer schwierigen Stelle spontan ab, dann merkst du, dass es zu groß ist.
Aber ich denke, das Bike wird bei der Konfiguration eh keinen Dreck sehen, der abseits von Asphalt liegt...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Chrisomie21 (30. April 2009)

kein kunstwerk. und was soll daran überhaupt geändert sein?? ständer ran? andere reifen?? riesige bremsscheiben???


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, das Bike wird bei der Konfiguration eh keinen Dreck sehen, der abseits von Asphalt liegt...



Word!


----------



## Scrat1024 (30. April 2009)

@Splatter666
Ja sagen wirs so... es gibt in Berlin mehr Straßen als Gelände . Aber mir reichts um damit ab und an durch den Grunewald zu rasen. Was das absteigen angeht... damit hab ich auch spontan keine Probleme, ich hab ziemlich lange Beine und woher wollt ihr denn Wissen welche Statur ich habe und welche Rahmenhöhe ich deshalb bräuchte? 

@Chrisomie21
Ähm ja z.b., dazu kommen noch andere Pedale und andere Gabel... also das du nicht mal erkannt hast das da ne andere Gabel dran ist... das gibt einem schon zu denken... nächstes mal lieber genauer hinschaun oder Brille aufsetzen... und der Begriff Kunstwerk ist ja sowieso eher relativ. 

Aber ist schon ok... jedem das Seine. Solange ihr objektiv bleibt habe ich mit Kritik kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystahr (30. April 2009)

Wenn der Sattel auf selber Höhe wie der Lenker ist erweckt dies den Eindruck, dass du evt ein Problem hast an die Pedale zu kommen oder einfach nur gerne aufrecht fährst.


----------



## RealNBK (30. April 2009)

Ein Ständer im Gelände, MTB untaugliche Rahmengröße, komplett Stange bzw. nur unwesentlich davon etfernt, zu große Bremsscheiben. Jeder interpretiert seine Bedürfnisse anders, was ich auch für gut halte, aber in diesem Fred ist es wohl fehl am platz. Es werden sich jedenfalls kaum liebhaber für die Krücke finden


----------



## ICON82 (1. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Kunstwerk hatten wir weiter vorn schon.  Definitionssache. Nur gut das mich keiner wegen meinem Rad in der Luft zerrissen hat. 

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass die meisten Teile, die man kaufen kann auch von der Stange sind. Teile kaufen kann übrigens jeder, wenn das nötige Geld vorhanden ist. Wenn ihr wirklich von Kunst sprecht, dann müssen wir wohl über Gegensstände reden, die man evtl. selbst hergestellt hat oder im schlimmsten Fall bestellte Einzelanfertigungen sind.

Hört bitte auf mit dem Thema "Kunst", es geht hier doch um gefallen und nicht gefallen. Ich glaube kaum, dass man auf "Kunst" durchs Gelände kommt.


----------



## RealNBK (1. Mai 2009)

Natürlich kann man mit gekauften standartteilen ein wunderschönes Rad aufbauen. Die frage ist nur wie man es zusammenstellt. "Kunstwerk" ist ja auch eher mit nem Zwinkern gememeint. Es gibt hier sehr viele Schöne Räder und ein paar sind von nem Kunstwert auch nicht sooo weit weg. Aber ein Mittelklasserad mit nem Ständer, neuen Reifen und ner weißen bremse mit zu großen Scheiben auszurüsten ist zwar nicht unbedingt nicht dumm, eher eine Funktionssteigerung und kein Schritt in richtung Kunstwerk.


----------



## ICON82 (2. Mai 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man mit gekauften standartteilen ein wunderschönes Rad aufbauen. Die frage ist nur wie man es zusammenstellt. "Kunstwerk" ist ja auch eher mit nem Zwinkern gememeint. Es gibt hier sehr viele Schöne Räder und ein paar sind von nem Kunstwert auch nicht sooo weit weg. Aber ein Mittelklasserad mit nem Ständer, neuen Reifen und ner weißen bremse mit zu großen Scheiben auszurüsten ist zwar nicht unbedingt nicht dumm, eher eine Funktionssteigerung und kein Schritt in richtung Kunstwerk.



Du sagst es. Kunstwerk ist sicher Definitionssache aber der Geschmack ist ja auch unterschiedlich. Also einfach Bike zeigen und nach gefallen bewerten. Finde es nur immer etwas daneben ob es sich nun um ein Kunstwerk handelt oder nicht.


----------



## divergent! (2. Mai 2009)

kleines update bei mir. hab jetzt ne mosso gabel drin.

im juli gehts nochmal zum lackierer um die restlichen teile zu weißen.


----------



## panzer-oddo (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

meins war schon mal da, jetzt aber wieder ohne Dellen und Kratzer und immer noch mit falscher Kurbel...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..es ist auch im Stahl-Thread..

gruß ali


----------



## divergent! (2. Mai 2009)

schöner rahmen. die 2.2er race king sind ja echt fett....man man....da muss ich aber mal schnell meine speedking runterreiten


----------



## zou (3. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Superbow WC, auch wenn es nicht jedem gefallen mag 
Entschuldigt die miese Qualität...Handy


----------



## divergent! (3. Mai 2009)

geil. ich fand die corratecs in den 90ern schon cool, weil anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (3. Mai 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Mein Corratec hatte damals blaue Reifen und jeder hat mich ausgelacht. Corratec ist halt extravagant aber echt Top!!


----------



## divergent! (3. Mai 2009)

vorallem mit diesen bullhornlenkern die es damals gab....ach ich glaub ich brauch noch ein 3. mtb


----------



## ICON82 (3. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> vorallem mit diesen bullhornlenkern die es damals gab....ach ich glaub ich brauch noch ein 3. mtb



Also ich find den Lenker toll.  Also wenn du noch so ein altes Corratec suchst.  Ich hätte noch eins.


----------



## divergent! (3. Mai 2009)

naja dieses jahr nicht mehr. ab september gehts bei mir mit tätowieren los und das wird wohl bis zum sommer nächsten jahres gehen da der gesamte rücken zugehackt wird. und da brauch ich mein geld erstmal dafür


----------



## PuRpLeDeViL (3. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Hier is mal mein "teilweißes" Gefährt  (sehr lustig!):







Den Spacerturm werd ich jetzt mal so nach und nach entfernen...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## ICON82 (3. Mai 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja dieses jahr nicht mehr. ab september gehts bei mir mit tätowieren los und das wird wohl bis zum sommer nächsten jahres gehen da der gesamte rücken zugehackt wird. und da brauch ich mein geld erstmal dafür



Schade steht bei mir nur in der Ecke rum. Mir fehlen nämlich auch die Kohlen um das gute Stück fit zu machen.


----------



## Kittie (3. Mai 2009)

Gehen auch Bikes, die man schon lange nicht mehr hat? Ich denke schon....


----------



## divergent! (3. Mai 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Schade steht bei mir nur in der Ecke rum. Mir fehlen nämlich auch die Kohlen um das gute Stück fit zu machen.




na dann lass ihn doch bis sommer noch rumliegen. kannst mir ja mal ne pn mit bild schicken, preis und größe und so


----------



## Chrisomie21 (4. Mai 2009)

schei.. sehen die kettenblätter riesig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## etiam (4. Mai 2009)

nicht nur die kettenblätter wirken arg groß und sehen damit komisch aus. mein geschmack zum beispiel treffen rahmen, deren sitzstreben überhalb des oberrohrs geschweißt sind, mal gar nicht. ich finde das zerhackt die optik des rahmens so brutal. nicht traurig sein kittie.

ich finde aber, dass die farbkombination weiß-blau ziemlich gut passt, konsequent ist und nicht zu viel davon vorhanden ist. 
den vorbau noch parallel zur straße kriegen bzw. einen mit "negativem" winkel und die kassette hinten umtauschen gegen eine feiner abgestufte (11-25). fertig ist die rennfeile  dann passt das auch mit dem großen kettenblatt vorne *zwinker*

hmm, dann wären wir wieder bei meinem eigenen rad, nur halt nicht in weiß  komisch..


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Mai 2009)

@kittie : ..ich find es sehr schön !!!!


----------



## Kittie (5. Mai 2009)

Danke erst mal fÃ¼r die Kommentare. Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, das ich das Bike (schon fast 5 Jahre her) in einer seltsamen Phase meines âBike-Aufbau-und-dann-wieder-Verkaufen-Hobbysâ gebastelt habe. Ich glaube sogar, insgesamt keine 200km damit gefahren zu sein, da CC nicht mein Ding ist. Die meisten Teile haben dann auch noch eine Verwendung in anderen Projekten gefunden. Von daher war âdasâ nur ein Ausrutscherâ¦.


----------



## ufp (5. Mai 2009)

zou schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Superbow WC, auch wenn es nicht jedem gefallen mag


Nicht das es unbedingt wichtig wäre, aber die Form ist schon einzigartig, mal was anderes.
Hat was. Allerdings hätte ich bei der Sattelstütze immer das unsichere Gefühl, daß diese (leichter) brechen könnte, weil sie gar so weit herausragt .



Kittie schrieb:


> Gehen auch Bikes, die man schon lange nicht mehr hat?


Sehr schönes Steppenwolf


----------



## divergent! (6. Mai 2009)

ööhhhmmm die sattelstütze ragt da evtl 3 cm raus. schau mal genau hin. das sitzrohr ist so lang...quasi ne isp.

was wiegt eigentlich dieser neuzeitliche corratec bow rahmen?


----------



## zou (6. Mai 2009)

Genau, das ist das besondere an dem Superbow WC, mit extra langem Sitzrohr 
Naja, meins ist ein 2006er Modell und dürfte schon einiges wiegen (ich denke so 1,6+ kg), habe den Rahmen leider nie einzeln gewogen. Übrigens, die neuen Specialized S-Works Rahmen sehen ja schon ähnlich dem Corratec Superbow Design aus (zumindest in kleineren Rahmengrößen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (7. Mai 2009)

zou schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Superbow WC, auch wenn es nicht jedem gefallen mag
> Entschuldigt die miese Qualität...Handy




absolut geiles rad! sehr schick und extravagant! wie ich gerade seh auch das 2. hübsche CORRATEC in dresden 
hoffentlich kommen meine teile schnell vom eloxierer wieder damit ich mein weißes upgrade corratec zeigen kann *freu*


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (7. Mai 2009)

niels_awesome schrieb:


> Dann bin jetzt auf eure Vorschläge gespannt, da sich das Bike noch im Aufbau befindet, kann auch noch einiges geändert werden.




als erstes, sehr schicker rahmen. wär es mein projekt würde ich auf jeden fall nicht darauf verzichten die gabelkrone weiß lackieren zu lassen.
ich denke das würde gut passen. habe die RONIN auch kmpl. weiß (+alle einstell knöpe rot eloxieren lassen) in nem weißen rahmen. fetzt   
ähm und meine meinung, diese reifen sollten es wirklich nicht werden zum schluß.


----------



## SCK (7. Mai 2009)

Sehr schick.
Änderungsempfehlungen:
Die Spacer. Entweder schwarz, oder blau eloxiert (King).
Reifen: fett mit Stollen
Sattel: einfarbig; schwarz oder weiß
Sattelklemme: schwarz oder blau elox
Lrs: komplett schwarz


----------



## ICON82 (7. Mai 2009)

SCK schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> Änderungsempfehlungen:
> Die Spacer. Entweder schwarz, oder blau eloxiert (King).
> Reifen: fett mit Stollen
> ...



Ich würde nen weißen LRS nehmen und dann gleich für Scheiben. Dem Rest stimme ich zu.


----------



## zou (7. Mai 2009)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> absolut geiles rad! sehr schick und extravagant! wie ich gerade seh auch das 2. hübsche CORRATEC in dresden
> hoffentlich kommen meine teile schnell vom eloxierer wieder damit ich mein weißes upgrade corratec zeigen kann *freu*



Na dann bin ich ja mal auf das hübscheste Corratec in Dresden gespannt


----------



## ElBosso (8. Mai 2009)

Decals oder nicht? Was meint Ihr?
Kona Explosif - Neuaufbau 2009
Suche dazu eine weiße FOX Gabel mit Canti Sockel!


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2009)

Decals drauf und die Ritchey Parts austauschen.
Ich finde die graue Fox auch nicht schlecht, da würde ich dann aber die Decals abziehen...


----------



## ElBosso (8. Mai 2009)

@Tyler1977Warum Richey austauschen?
Der Rahmen hat soger Ritchey Ausfallende!


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2009)

Du hast nach ner Meinung gefragt 
Mit gefallen die neuen Ritchey Parts halt nicht so überragend.
Würde Salsa, Thomson oder ähnliche nehmen.
Fänd ich optisch an dem Rahmen schöner.


----------



## ElBosso (8. Mai 2009)

@Tyler
Danke für dein Feedback....Ist eben vieles Geschmackssache.
Die Ritchey Sattelstütze habe ich in der Tat gegen eine Thomson Elite 410mm wegen der Länge getauscht. 

Weitere Comments?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2009)

Gute Wahl!
Die hab ich auch, schönes Stück.
Würde dann noch den passenden Vorbau nehmen.
Sonst schönes Bike, klassisch und zuverlässig aufgebaut.
Würde sonst höchstens irgendwann mal die Kurbeln und Laufräder angehen, da die Teile aber gut und zuverlässig sind würde ich das erstmal hinten anstellen.


----------



## Felixxx (16. Mai 2009)

Auch mal wieder - jetzt hoffentlich in der finalen Ausbaustufe


----------



## chri55 (16. Mai 2009)

unglaublich schön. 
ein Excenterinnenlager würde dem Rad evtl. noch gut stehen, ansonsten perfekt.


----------



## ICON82 (16. Mai 2009)

Geniale Optik. Wäre aber nichts für mich.  Wasn das für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## Felixxx (16. Mai 2009)

Danke - Easton EC 90 zero, ist super komfortabel und schont das Sattelgestell. 31.6/400mm und 197g.

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## ICON82 (16. Mai 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Danke - Easton EC 90 zero, ist super komfortabel und schont das Sattelgestell. 31.6/400mm und 197g.
> 
> Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx



Danke. Habe aber gerade mal geschaut ist leider auch Carbon. Ist mir zu leicht.


----------



## AngryApe (16. Mai 2009)

@felixxx wie fährt sich die gabel von der steifigkeit?


----------



## Slow (16. Mai 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder - jetzt hoffentlich in der finalen Ausbaustufe



Ui, dass Ding hat sich gemacht! Sieht gut aus!
Optisch sind die Reifen nur nicht so dolle. Wahrscheinlich fährst du die wegen dem großen Volumen, aber die alten Schwalbe mit weißem Schriftzug würden dem Bike verdammt gut stehen. 
Ansonsten sieht das etwas komisch mit dem Vorbau aus, der so steil nach oben geht. Aber das ist ne Kleinigkeit.

Was wiegts jetzt?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Felixxx (16. Mai 2009)

@ AngryApe - top Spurtreue und dennoch sehr komfortabel. Bisher die beste Starrgabel. Bin allerdings noch nicht die Ritchey WCS oder baugleiche gefahren.

@ Slow - danke. Die Race Kings sind die idealen Reifen für mich, auch wenn sie ein bisschen fett aussehen. Letztes Jahr beim Langenberg Marathon hat's sogar im Matsch richtig gut funktioniert. Negative Vorbauten sind mir zu negativ  zumal ich auch so schon 10,5cm Sattelüberhöhung habe. Mehr muss wirklich nicht sein - und Spacer unterm negativen Vorbau: super peinlich.

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx 

Ach so, wiegt 9,25kg - leicht ist anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Mai 2009)

also mir gefällts richtig gut. finde auch das die reifen erst recht gut passen. schön fett und satt. leicht ist sicher anders aber stylisch ist es auf jeden fall


----------



## mike49 (16. Mai 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Ach so, wiegt 9,25kg - leicht ist anders...


Autsch....

Ich hätte jetzt irgendwas um 8 - max. 8,5kg erwartet 

Trotzdem  für den geschmackvollen Aufbau!


----------



## rboncube (16. Mai 2009)

Hammer-Bike

Schlicht und traumhaft schön.

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß René


----------



## mete (16. Mai 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> - und Spacer unterm negativen Vorbau: super peinlich.



Naja...manchmal geht es gar nicht anders, um eine bestimmte Lenkerhöhe einzustellen, da es quasi nur noch Vorbauten mit +/-4-8° gibt, meistens bräuchte ich zum Beispiele einen mit 0°.....


----------



## müsing (16. Mai 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> Auch mal wieder - jetzt hoffentlich in der finalen Ausbaustufe



ich zweig es einfach noch mal. einfach super. selten so ein schönes rad gesehen

was ist das denn für ein rahmen?


----------



## Felixxx (16. Mai 2009)

@ mete - ich rudere mal zurück. Was ich persönlich zumindest merkwürdig finde sind die Aufbauten, bei denen die Lenkerposition mit negativem Vorbau und 3cm Spacer identisch wäre mit positivem Vorbau ohne Spacer. Um dann die liegengelassenen 35g durch den längeren Schaft plus Spacer wieder reinzuholen, werden Bremsscheiben mit Alu-Schrauben befestigt...
Gibt's im Leichtbauforum zuhauf zu sehen, nur um auf Teufel komm raus 'nen negativen (wohl DAS Synonym für sehr sportlich) Vorbau präsentieren zu können. Würde ich ein CD mit 110mm Levty fahren, käme ich aufgrund der Steuerkopfhöhe wohl auch nicht um einen negativen Vorbau drum rum...

Just my 2 cents (schreibt man in diesem Fall wohl), Felixxx 

@ müsing - FunWorks Team Zero 5 in 19" von actionsports mit entfernten Canti-Sockeln und Zuganschlägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (17. Mai 2009)

Felixxx schrieb:


> und Spacer unterm negativen Vorbau: super peinlich.



Du bist ja schon etwas zurück gerudert. ;-)  Also ich habe z.B. auch noch ein Spacer unterm leicht negativen Vorbau. Das hat verschiedene Gründe: a.) Habe mal gelesen, dass Rock Shox z.B. sagt, dass man ein Spacer noch beim Verbauen haben sollte. Was wirklich dran ist, weiß ich aber nicht... Geht bestimmt auch gut ohne. ;-)  b.) der Gabelschaft bleibt noch ein kleines Stück länger ->Vorteil beim Gabelverkauf. c.) Mein negativer Vorbau ist genau in der Flucht zum Oberrohr und von daher sieht er allein optisch schon besser aus, wenn er negativ ist. Hast du ja auf meinem Foto gesehen (danke übrigens für den Kommentar. Dadurch, dass aber ein Spacer noch drunter ist, ist die Sattelüberhöhung gerade richtig, nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein. 
Also würde nicht generell darauf schimpfen. ;-) 

Beim Gewicht hätte ich schon auf 9 Kilo getippt. Der Rahmen war doch das Bleistück!? ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Felixxx (17. Mai 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt knappe 1700g. Dank der XT Naben (679g) und der XT Schnellspanner (123g) wiegt der Laufradsatz gute 2kg. Allerdings brauche ich einen Stahl Freilauf um SSP Ritzel fahren zu können und die Optik mit den Aussparungen gefällt mir auch sehr gut. 





Schönen Sonntag noch, Felixxx


----------



## Supermurkser (17. Mai 2009)

Mein Neues ..... ob "Kunstwerk" überlasse ich eurem Feedback.

Teile:

- Rahmen 7005 Alpine DB Superlight.
- Bremsen XTR 965 Sättel ,XT 09 Bremshebel,Aligator Windcutter Scheiben.
- Laufräder Nope Atmosphere N 75.
- Reifen Conti 2.2 Supersonic Mountain King.
- Sram 7.0 Grip Shift,Schaltwerk 7.0
- Gabel Skareb Elite.
- Dämpfer DNM RC 30 ( wird getauscht)
- Lenker XCM lite
- Vorbau Ritchey Pro
- Sattelstütze Tange Pro
- Sattel Selle Italia XC

Gewicht 11,2 Kg

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## chri55 (17. Mai 2009)




----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Mai 2009)

Schick. Giant, oder?

Ist Dir der Rahmen etwas klein? Sattelstützenauszug, drei Spacer, steiler Vorbau plus Riser sehen schon ziemlich danach aus...


----------



## Supermurkser (17. Mai 2009)

Gut erkannt mit der Rahmengröße.

Liege von der Körpergröße (183 cm) genau zwischen Rahmengröße M und L...meine ich.Hatte vorher eines in L.Das war nix.Jetzt passt es besser. Finde auch das sich der kleinere Rahmen Quirliger fährt.


----------



## [email protected] (17. Mai 2009)

habe heute nach dem putzen auch noch ein paar Poser-Fotos geknipst 

schon ein paar Mal gezeigt, hier der aktuelle Aufbau.

INTENSE Spider29, large, pearlwhite, Modell 2007, >6'000km














PS: 
Habe einen 0,5cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Dieser ist mit 6° Biegung negativ montiert. Dazu ein Rizerbar...    ... ich werde von der Style-Polizei gleich erschossen ...


----------



## mike49 (17. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> PS:
> Habe einen 0,5cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Dieser ist mit 6° Biegung negativ montiert. Dazu ein Rizerbar...    ... ich werde von der Style-Polizei gleich erschossen ...


Schraub noch Bar-Ends ran!

Dann wirst Du gleich standrechtlich erschossen


----------



## IceQ- (17. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> PS:
> Habe einen 0,5cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau. Dieser ist mit 6° Biegung negativ montiert. Dazu ein Rizerbar...    ... ich werde von der Style-Polizei gleich erschossen ...


 
hättest du es nicht gesagt, mir wärs nicht mal aufgefallen xD


----------



## rkersten (17. Mai 2009)

@[email protected] ... sehr schick, den weißen Lenker find ich pers. aber zu viel. Rizer find ich ansonsten nicht verkehrt - aber halt nicht in weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lapp1 (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo hier mal mein Baby ganz frisch und nichtmal ne Woche alt

Sorry für die Qualität des Pics!


----------



## w650 (23. Mai 2009)

Heute mal geputzt:
[img=http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9998/mai09007.th.jpg]


----------



## arcane (28. Mai 2009)

Hier mal mein Bike...


----------



## müsing (28. Mai 2009)

sehr ansprechend


----------



## hardflipper (28. Mai 2009)

Das Commencal sagt optisch zu! 

Vielleicht wären silberne Aufkleber an der Gabel und entlabelte Felgen noch schöner?


----------



## Deichradler (28. Mai 2009)

Schicke Kurbel, isses die Cu2 Integrale ?
Viel Luft haste aber nicht mehr mit den Reifen am Hinterbau.
Optisch gefällts.


----------



## hardflipper (28. Mai 2009)

Mich würede auch der Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabel interessieren.

Bei der Reba ist mit dem RK Land unter...


----------



## arcane (28. Mai 2009)

Schön, besten Dank euch.

Ja die Decals der Gabel sind gerade in Arbeit. Werden der Rahmenfarbe angepasst.

@ Deichradler
Ja, ist die CU2-M.
Bei dem Reifen ist gut 1cm Platz. Hat bisher super funktioniert, selbst bei Ausfahrten ins Unterholz.  Hatte selbst erst Zweifel - blieben aber unbegründet.
Nutze die 2,2 vor allem für schnellere Trails, da sie dort ganz guten Komfort bieten.


----------



## hardflipper (28. Mai 2009)

Der Reifen ist ein Monster! Wenn die blöde orange Schrift nur nicht wäre... 

Hast du auch ein Bild von vorne- Gabel vs Reifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felixxx (29. Mai 2009)

@ arcane - sieht super aus, klasse!


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Mai 2009)

Das rot an Gabel und Felgen geht nicht. Sonst geil, alleine schon der Rahmen ist eine Wucht.


----------



## _Eric_ (29. Mai 2009)

Schönes bike...
Wie heißen denn die reifen??...

lg


----------



## tho.mas (29. Mai 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das rot an Gabel und Felgen geht nicht. Sonst geil, alleine schon der Rahmen ist eine Wucht.



dito, häng' dich doch mal hier dran:

Custom-Decals SID 09

DieÖligeKette macht gerade welche in Gold!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## chri55 (29. Mai 2009)

ein dezentes Gold wäre natürlich klasse. sehr schön finde ich das eigenständige Rahmendesign von Commencal, auch der Gabel-Rahmen-Übergang ist gelungen. schönes Bike!

welcher SLR ist das?


----------



## scapin-biker (29. Mai 2009)

_Eric_ schrieb:


> Schönes bike...
> Wie heißen denn die reifen??...
> 
> lg


 
Öhmm...., steht doch drauf. Conti Race King (Worldcup)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2009)

Das Commencal ist schön! Noch die zwei Aufklebersachen, dann wirklich toll


----------



## arcane (30. Mai 2009)

your enemy schrieb:
			
		

> ein dezentes Gold wäre natürlich klasse. sehr schön finde ich das eigenständige Rahmendesign von Commencal, auch der Gabel-Rahmen-Übergang ist gelungen. schönes Bike!
> 
> welcher SLR ist das?



Ja zum Rahmen Design von Commencal... Die Eigenständigkeit war ja schon bei Sunn in den 90ern spürbar. Da gefällt es natürlich, dass solch Philosophie bei Commencal fortgesetzt wird. 

Zum SLR am Rad: Das ist der SLR KIT Carbonio in der Flow Ausführung. Allerdings das '07-Modell. Das aktuelle Modell hat ja bekanntlich diese rot-silbernen Applikationen. Trifft weniger meinen Geschmack und würde auch nicht recht in das Konzept passen. Aber Grundsätzlich kann ich den SLR nur empfehlen.

@ hardflipper
schau mal ins Album 

Besten Gruß...


----------



## hardflipper (30. Mai 2009)

arcane schrieb:


> @ hardflipper
> schau mal ins Album
> 
> Besten Gruß...



Tons of respect!!! 

Das Bike ist eines der coolsten weissen Räder überhaupt! Man beachte auch die endgeilen Ausfaller gerade auf der Scheibenseite  Der Wahnsinn! 

Ich würde noch einen USE Race Stem Vorbau dran machen. Der hat die optik der Thomsonteile wiegt aber zumindest in 25,4 rund 50 Gramm weniger. Und wie gesagt die roten Aufkleber müssen weg!


----------



## Der P (30. Mai 2009)

Sehr geiles Bike. Endlich mal nicht die immer gleichen Teile an den immer gleichen Rahmen. Mir gefällts außerordentlich gut. Hut ab.


----------



## Centi (31. Mai 2009)




----------



## mike49 (31. Mai 2009)

Centi schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/8/9/0/9/_/large/Trek85002009low1.jpg


 für das Trek. Selbst der Shimano XT-LRS macht sich da richtig gut!

Nur der Lenker ist echt furchtbar...


----------



## hardflipper (31. Mai 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Nur der Lenker ist echt furchtbar...



Word!

Und Fotos am Radständer sind auch nix! Is wie Autos auf´m Wagenheber.


----------



## Christian Back (1. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe es ähnlich: die Lenker mit Kropf sehen an Hardtail, ich sage mal, sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aus . Da ich schon alt bin, wollen meine Augen das nicht mehr mitmachen...


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (4. Juni 2009)




----------



## scapin-biker (4. Juni 2009)

Das Trek ist im Grunde schon sehr wertig. Hat noch potenzial. Vielleicht ne XTR ???

Das Cube, ist wieder mal so ein Serienmodell. Rahmen aus Taiwan, billige Parts, halt ein Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Juni 2009)

Schönes Trek. 
Sehr stimmig.
Wenn man die Spacer entfernt relativiert sich das mit dem Lenker auch gleich wieder.


----------



## atx900 (4. Juni 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Das Cube, ist wieder mal so ein Serienmodell. Rahmen aus Taiwan, billige Parts, halt ein Cube.




Du bist gemein, wo er doch so stolz ist


----------



## stingbuddy (4. Juni 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Das Trek ist im Grunde schon sehr wertig. Hat noch potenzial. Vielleicht ne XTR ???
> 
> Das Cube, ist wieder mal so ein Serienmodell. Rahmen aus Taiwan, billige Parts, halt ein Cube.




cube``???


----------



## ICON82 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub er meint das Focus, oder?


----------



## RealNBK (4. Juni 2009)

hey, aber weiß ist doch gerade trendy!  Und für ein Serienrad sieht es nichtmal ******* aus.


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Juni 2009)

..mal wieder meins - auf der tour am dienstag - bad münster am stein ...


----------



## hardflipper (5. Juni 2009)

Schöne Gegend aber das Bike ist mir dann doch zu unstimmig.


----------



## Musicman (5. Juni 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Das Cube, ist wieder mal so ein Serienmodell. Rahmen aus Taiwan, billige Parts, halt ein Cube.



Markenfixiert?

Thema verfehlt, setzen 6!


----------



## scapin-biker (5. Juni 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint das Focus, oder?


 
Ja, ja ich meine natürlich das Focus ?? Wer lesen kann ist klar von Vorteil !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juni 2009)

atzenkeeper_87 schrieb:


>



die schelle da am bremsgriff is falsch montiert. der schlitz gehört unten hin.


----------



## scapin-biker (5. Juni 2009)

Musicman schrieb:


> Markenfixiert?
> 
> Thema verfehlt, setzen 6!


 
Klär mich doch mal über diesen Satz auf ! Ich bin ja Kritikfähig !


----------



## hardflipper (5. Juni 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die schelle da am bremsgriff is falsch montiert. der schlitz gehört unten hin.



Ebenfalls setzen und 6. 

Der Schlitz ist oben und unten! Es handelt sich um eine offene Schelle... der Hebel ist quasi spiegelsymetrisch!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2009)

Das Commencal hab' ich jetzt erst entdeckt - absolut traumhaft!


----------



## Centi (5. Juni 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ebenfalls setzen und 6.
> 
> Der Schlitz ist oben und unten! Es handelt sich um eine offene Schelle... der Hebel ist quasi spiegelsymetrisch!



6- 

Einbauanleitung Avid: Schelle so drehen, das Pfeile auf Schelle nach oben zeigen - Obere Schraube anziehen (keinen Schlitz lassen) - danach untere Schraube festziehen - Anzugsmoment bei beiden Schrauben 2,8-3,4 Nm

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-5013-109-000.pdf


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (5. Juni 2009)

Centi schrieb:


> 6-
> 
> Einbauanleitung Avid: Schelle so drehen, das Pfeile auf Schelle nach oben zeigen - Obere Schraube anziehen (keinen Schlitz lassen) - danach untere Schraube festziehen - Anzugsmoment bei beiden Schrauben 2,8-3,4 Nm
> 
> http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-5013-109-000.pdf


 

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde es nachher richten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (6. Juni 2009)

Centi schrieb:


> 6-
> 
> Einbauanleitung Avid: Schelle so drehen, das Pfeile auf Schelle nach oben zeigen - Obere Schraube anziehen (keinen Schlitz lassen) - danach untere Schraube festziehen - Anzugsmoment bei beiden Schrauben 2,8-3,4 Nm
> 
> http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-5013-109-000.pdf



Gut, wenn die es so wollen. Kann mir noch einer den Sinn erklären?

Ich hätte den Spalt oben und unten gleich groß gemacht. Wie beim Vorbau, meinen Hope Bremsen und der Fromula z.B. auch.


----------



## Musicman (6. Juni 2009)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Klär mich doch mal über diesen Satz auf ! Ich bin ja Kritikfähig !



Sorry, war noch sehr müde und maulig. Nimms bitte nicht persönlich.


----------



## arcane (7. Juni 2009)

@ hardflipper



> Ich würde noch einen USE Race Stem Vorbau dran machen.



Naja, gefällt mir nicht ganz so. Bisher habe ich noch nicht den ultimativen Vorbau gefunden - trotz genauer Vorstellungen. Daher mal sehen. Bin aber weiterhin dran...

Gruß


----------



## hardflipper (7. Juni 2009)

arcane schrieb:


> @ hardflipper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde den USE eigentlich ganz schön. Zumal er auch die gleiche Machart der Thomson Stütze hat aber deutlich leichter ist als der 25,4er Thomson Elite.

Was ich von 31.8 halte... Ich lass es bevor ich mich aufrege. 

Wie wäre es mit dem Rotor auf dem Bild mit dem weißen Hintergrund?


----------



## arcane (7. Juni 2009)

Rotor hatte ich auch schon im Auge. Deren Finish kommt sehr edel. Wenn, dann aber den Rotor SX. Leider hat der aber auch nur nen Winkel von 2,5°. Und diese Gewindetechnik halte ich für etwas fraglich. 
Hab es aber derzeit auch nicht wirklich eilig damit.


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (9. Juni 2009)

So habe jetzt endlich neue Felgen, ne XT Kassette & eine XT Kette. Läuft alles wie Butter jetzt 








Greetings


----------



## RealNBK (10. Juni 2009)

Und mit der Rahmenhöhe bist du dir Sicher?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Juni 2009)

Zum Reinwachsen halt, paßt doch.


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Juni 2009)

Es muss doch nicht jeder mit 3m Sattelüberhöhung fahren.

Gefällt mir ganz gut, aber die Leitungen - insbesondere die vordere Bremsleitung - könntest/solltest du noch kürzen.


----------



## tho.mas (10. Juni 2009)

Kunstwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (10. Juni 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Es muss doch nicht jeder mit 3m Sattelüberhöhung fahren.



Das nicht, aber mein erfahrenes Auge sagt mir, dass warscheinlich weder Händler noch Besitzer sich viel Gedanken über die Sitzposition gemacht haben. Das es ein Stangenrad ist bestätigt meine Gedanken. Mit der Zeit wird das Ding in der Ecke landen oder, falls der Besitzer Spaß an dem Sport findet, es wird jede menge an dem Rad verändert. Ist meine Erfahrung. Ich habe schon viele solche fälle betreut, bzw. mit ansehen müssen.


----------



## ICON82 (10. Juni 2009)

atzenkeeper_87 schrieb:


> So habe jetzt endlich neue Felgen, ne XT Kassette & eine XT Kette. Läuft alles wie Butter jetzt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was waren denn das vorher für Teile?


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (10. Juni 2009)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Und mit der Rahmenhöhe bist du dir Sicher?



Der Rahmen ist für mich perfekt, Rahmengröße ist L. Ich bin 175cm und komme damit bestens aus. Solange ich damit klar komme ist doch alles easy 

Achja und vorher hatte ich Alex EN24 Felgen mit Shimano Narben. Waren sau schwer und die Narben machten auch schon faxen nach 3000km.

Sonst war vorher ne Normale Shimano Kassette mit einer normalen billigen Kette. Der Wechsel hat sich mehr als gelohnt.

Ich möchte halt noch den Rahmen "schleifen lassen" und neu & in Weiß Lackieren (Pulverbeschichten) lassen. Eventuell noch dann noch die Felgensticker abmachen, mal schauen. Denn dann ist auch mein Focus für mich Perfekt 


Und zum Thema Bremsleitungen kürzen; Ich habe die Bremsen erst seit 2 Wochen. Bin halt noch nicht dazu gekommen. 


Grüße


----------



## atx900 (10. Juni 2009)

Naben!


----------



## Bick (11. Juni 2009)

... wenn Rahmen schleifen, dann Garantie futsch. Und warum überhaupt?
Sieht doch jut aus.


----------



## divergent! (11. Juni 2009)

seit wann entfällt die garantie wenn man einen rahmen umlackiert????

das ist ja ganz neu


----------



## faketreee (11. Juni 2009)

Er sagte nicht "umlackieren", er sagte "schleifen".  Falls das überhaupt einen Unterschied macht. 
Doofe Frage (aus Unwissenheit) am Rande: Gibts von "diesen Marken wie Focus etc" überhaupt Garantie auf Rahmen?


----------



## RealNBK (11. Juni 2009)

so weit ich weiß nichts über die gewährleistung hinaus.. wofür auch? Solche rahmen gehen einfach nicht beim sachmegmäßen gebrauch kaputt. Das Teil wiegt min 1600gramm und ist sehr robust. In den letzten 10 Jahren sind die Aludinger mehr als ausgereift. Bei sehr leichten und hochwertigen Aulurahmen, falls es sowas überhaupt noch gibt, siehts etwas anders aus, die sind näher am Wasser gebaut.


----------



## sHub3Rt (11. Juni 2009)

faketreee schrieb:


> Gibt von "diesen Marken wie Focus etc" überhaupt Garantie auf Rahmen?



cube ist ähnlich wie focus, die geben 5 jahre. radon als versender zum beispiel auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. Juni 2009)

faketreee schrieb:


> Er sagte nicht "umlackieren", er sagte "schleifen".  Falls das überhaupt einen Unterschied macht.
> Doofe Frage (aus Unwissenheit) am Rande: Gibts von "diesen Marken wie Focus etc" überhaupt Garantie auf Rahmen?




na selbst beim abschleifen dürfte das schnuppe sein. wenn es ein lackierer macht schleift der auch nur. und mal ehrlich...wer hat von uns schon, gemessen am rahmenverbrauch durch neukauf, ne garantie benötigt?

sicher nur ne handvoll. mir ist es egal, meine gt´s sind eh mind. 10-15 jahre alt und halten. da brauchts kein neumodischen schnickschnack


----------



## Tundra HT (11. Juni 2009)

@atzenkeeper87


> Ich möchte halt noch den Rahmen "schleifen lassen" und neu & in Weiß Lackieren (Pulverbeschichten) lassen. Eventuell noch dann noch die Felgensticker abmachen, mal schauen. Denn dann ist auch mein Focus für mich Perfekt


Hey, der ist doch schon weiß!?

Falls die 87 nicht dein Geburtsdatum  darstellt und du nicht mehr wächst, hätt ich nen 18 Zoll Rahmen genommen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## atzenkeeper_87 (11. Juni 2009)

Es geht mir darum, das ich nen blanken Rahmen ohne Schriftzüge haben möchte, natürlich in Weiß. Die Schriftzüge am Rahmen sind alle draufgemalt und nicht geklebt. Außerdem hat der Rahmen am obersten Rohr viele Macken, zb wenn man sein MTB an die Laterne usw dranlehnt. 

Jo ich bin im Jahrgang 87 geboren. 18Zoll ist doch Größe M?


----------



## Tundra HT (11. Juni 2009)

Jepp, 18 Zoll = M = ca 46cm. 
Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,75m ist ein L = 20Zoll = 50cm großer Rahmen normal etwas zu hoch. Außer du wächst noch 5-10cm.
Aber du kannst dich ja mal in einem Bikeshop vermessen lassen. Oder du machst es mal selber und errechnest dir hier die richtige Rahmengröße und Geo.
http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan/index.html
Wenn du pers. aber das Gefühl hast das alles für dich auf dem Trail passt, sag ich nix mehr.
Gruß Jan


----------



## ICON82 (12. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Rahmengröße ist ja sicher immer so eine Sache. Mein Händler hat mich bei meinem letzten Kauf sogar brav mit einem Hightech Laserteil vermessen. Jetzt habe ich so einen netten Ausdruck mit Armlänge, Beinlänge, Größe usw. 

Übrigens finde ich das Focus ganz hübsch. Ob die Rahmengröße nun passt oder nicht, dass kann und will ich hier nicht beurteilen. 

Zu den Fulcrum LRs. Ich finde die gerade schick mit den Aufklebern. Wir können gern tauschen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Juni 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> seit wann entfällt die garantie wenn man einen rahmen umlackiert????
> 
> das ist ja ganz neu



Ich wiederum kenne es nur so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m_gehr (12. Juni 2009)

hab grad kein bild von meinem bike allein. ist scho bissle länger her.
aber ich werd mal eins machen.
es ist ein centruion backfire von 2008 limitierter stückzahl.
Da ich noch schüler bin, erfolgt das tuning nur sehr langsam 
aber ich liebe mein bike  und für mich persöhnlich hat es einen hohen wert und ist deshalb für mich ein kunstwerk und verbringe auch viel zeit mit ihm. was andere darüber sagen, ist mir egal.


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2009)

hier auch an dieser stelle mal mein 99er GT psyclone. einige kennen es wohl schon, aber nach den touren vom we bin ich ein weiterhin begeistert von dem rad und zeige es nun eben nochmal:

















853er reynolds rohrsatz fillet brazed, ck, sram 9.0sl, 99er crossmax, thomson anbauteile, 
flite, avid sd5, rf turbine...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2009)

*ach wie schön*
* GT* muss wieder stahl und titan bauen.... bin überzeugt das sie neue fans finden würden.....


----------



## dre (16. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



... dat is ja echt mal schön ! Und V-Brakes hat es auch......

*
Rettet die V-Brakes*


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *ach wie schön*
> * GT* muss wieder stahl und titan bauen.... bin überzeugt das sie neue fans finden würden.....




...oder alte Fans zurückgewinnen


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...oder alte Fans zurückgewinnen


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *ach wie schön*
> * GT* muss wieder stahl und titan bauen.... bin überzeugt das sie neue fans finden würden.....



danke! 

das tun sie:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Products/Mountain/Cross-Country/#5802

etwas anders zwar, aber auch hübsch!


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2009)

Naja, ein eher mässig ausgestattetes 29er...

Auch wenn die ehemaligen Kultschmieden mittlerweile Großkonzernen gehören sollte man zumindest über Kleinserien als Imageträger nachdenken.
Schaffen ja mit mehr oder minder Erfolg selbst deutsche Firmen wie Cube oder Radon.
Trek z.B. sollte kein Zacken aus der Krone brechen mal eine Kleinserie Bontrager Stahlbikes aufzulegen statt jedes Taiwan Anbauteil mit Keiths Namen zu labeln. Vom stiefmütterlich behandelten Klein will ich erst gar nicht anfangen...
Aber da schweift jetzt auch zu sehr vom Thema ab 

Zurück zu die weissen Bikes


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2009)

ein stahl-29er-ssp ins programm zu nehmen ist jetzt nicht gerade klassischer mainstream, aber recht hast du - lieber wieder bilder!


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Juni 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ein stahl-29er-ssp ins programm zu nehmen ist jetzt nicht gerade klassischer mainstream, aber recht hast du - lieber wieder bilder!



Doch, weils drüben gerade hip ist 

Jetzt aber wieder Bilders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LitevilleIsBest (17. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand welcher RAL-Farbton den weißen Fox-Gabeln (F-Serie) am nächsten kommt? Die Amis haben ja keine RAL-Töne und dementsprechend konnte mir auch Toxoholics keine vernünftige Info dazu geben. Es kommen ja eigentlich nur zwei in Frage: 
1. RAL 9003 Signalweiß
2. RAL 9016 Verkehrsweiß / Traffic white (das ist das Weiß, das von Magura verwendet wird).

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## cube elite 1 (19. Juni 2009)

Leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz...


----------



## Chrisomie21 (20. Juni 2009)

dann freu dich doch einfach darüber das du den sattel nicht mehr angucken musst


----------



## a-communication (22. Juni 2009)

Moin,

kleines Update, neue Reifen (die weißen Pellen waren dann doch zuviel des guten) und gedrehter Vorbau. Als nächstes geht wird der Turm gefällt und ein Speedneedle in weiß steht auf der Wunschliste


----------



## ullertom (22. Juni 2009)

irgendwie schön!!!

mach die Aufkleber von den Felgen.


----------



## ICON82 (22. Juni 2009)

Das Rahmen ist ja echt schick aber für ich persönlich sind zu viele Farben am Start. Ich hätte es bei weiß, rot und silber gelassen. Das Gold ist mir ein bißchen zu viel.
Aber unumstritten sind die Teile sicher Top!

Hast du die weißen Pellen noch? Ich versuch die schon ständig zu nem vernünftigen Preis zu bekommen.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (28. Juni 2009)

die kurbel und das gold ist leider nicht schick. das empire state building und der sattel kommen zum glück ja schon weg. sonst schick


----------



## mike49 (29. Juni 2009)

So, dann traue ich mich mal trotz Gold am Rad:

















Noch mehr gibt es hier: 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/17210

Kommentare / Anregungen sind erwünscht!


----------



## ullertom (29. Juni 2009)

Gold am Rad trotz schwarz/weiß finde ich nicht schlimm - siehe Sabine Spitz ihr Bike,

aber:

Sattelstütze cleanen - Wasserschleifpapier die Decals abschleifen,
zu den goldenen Windcutter eine goldene KMC Kette und 4ti Pedale,
Carbonspacer weg,
anderen Vorbau und Lenker - der Übergang auf 31,6mm schau nicht gut aus,
Aufkleber von den Felgen entfernen,

Gruß Tom!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (29. Juni 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> Sattelstütze cleanen - Wasserschleifpapier die Decals abschleifen,
> zu den goldenen Windcutter eine goldene KMC Kette und 4ti Pedale,
> Carbonspacer weg,
> anderen Vorbau und Lenker - der Übergang auf 31,6mm schau nicht gut aus,
> ...



Hallo Tom,

danke für das Feedback!

Zu Deinen Punkten: 
- Antrieb ist bereits geplant mit goldener KMC X9 SL-Kette + Titan Kassette (in Gold), XTR-Schaltwerk mit Carbon-Käfig und goldenen Schaltrollen von KCNC + dazu passende Pedale (Exustar oder Eggbeater).
- Vorbau kommt ein FSA OS-99 CSI in Carbon-Optik + Konische Carbon-Spacer
- Decals auf den Felgen bleiben, gefällt mir ganz gut so 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Bikerwaldi1 (29. Juni 2009)

Mein nagelneues Trek 8500

Änderungen gegenüber Serienbike:

- Vom Lenker blockierbare FOX Gabel
- Radsatz ( Hügi 240S Naben, DT XR 4.20 Felgen )
- Vorbau ( NEW ULTIMATE )
- Lenker ( Ritchey 20 mm Riser )
- XLC Hörnchen
- Blaue Titanschrauben ( Vorbau, Lenker, Bremshebel u. Shifter )

VDO Z3 Pc-Link kommt auch noch dran.

Wenn dann mein gebrochener Zeh wieder ganz ist gehts los mit Biken


----------



## Centi (29. Juni 2009)

Meins!

Leider passt die Größe doch nicht, deshalb nach zwei Touren wie neu zu verkaufen!


----------



## mike49 (29. Juni 2009)

Centi schrieb:


> Meins!
> 
> Leider passt die Größe doch nicht, deshalb nach zwei Touren wie neu zu verkaufen!


Zu groß oder zu klein?


----------



## Groudon (29. Juni 2009)

wenn man mal davon ausgeht: viele Spacer, pos. VOrbau, Rizer, lang ausgezogene Sattelstütze

 -> würde mal auf zu kleinen Rahmen tippen


----------



## divergent! (30. Juni 2009)

probiert man sowas nicht vorher aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (30. Juni 2009)

Also in fast jedem Thread wir hier mittlerweile von zu kleinem oder zu großem Rahmen gesprochen. Ich denke, dass man dieses philosophieren lassen sollte, da wir in den meisten Fällen die Beschaffenheit der Person nicht kennen. Es gibt ja auch immer Präferenzen von einzelnen Personen. Daher kann man sicher sehr gut darüber streiten.

Finde aber das Rad ganz hübsch (bis auf den Spacer-Turm).


----------



## Centi (30. Juni 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Zu groß oder zu klein?



Zu klein!



Groudon schrieb:


> wenn man mal davon ausgeht: viele Spacer, pos. VOrbau, Rizer, lang ausgezogene Sattelstütze
> 
> -> würde mal auf zu kleinen Rahmen tippen



Die Größe würde trotzdem von der Theorie passen.



divergent! schrieb:


> probiert man sowas nicht vorher aus?



Wie gesagt, beim Probesitzen und von der Theorie...



ICON82 schrieb:


> Also in fast jedem Thread wir hier mittlerweile von zu kleinem oder zu großem Rahmen gesprochen. Ich denke, dass man dieses philosophieren lassen sollte, da wir in den meisten Fällen die Beschaffenheit der Person nicht kennen. Es gibt ja auch immer Präferenzen von einzelnen Personen. Daher kann man sicher sehr gut darüber streiten.
> 
> Finde aber das Rad ganz hübsch (bis auf den Spacer-Turm).



Richtig! Und bei mir ist das so, dass sich eine Nummer gößer doch besser anfühlt (auch wenn beide passen würden).


----------



## ullertom (30. Juni 2009)

kaufe dir doch einfach den Rahmen eine Nummer größer und baue die Teile um und verkaufe nur den zu kleinen Rahmen!!!


----------



## Ulvaeus (10. Juli 2009)

Mein neues Ghost AMR, habe extra das Vorjahresmodell gekauft damit es Weiss ist, das 2009'er ist nämlich schwarz


----------



## Fabian93 (10. Juli 2009)

Sehr schön,der Hund ebenfalls


----------



## MTBermLuS (10. Juli 2009)

Naja, Kunstwerk iss meins net? Weiß isses halt........


----------



## schwalmtalbiker (10. Juli 2009)

Das ist mein Weißes:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/385264


----------



## mike49 (11. Juli 2009)

schwalmtalbiker schrieb:


> Das ist mein Weißes:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/385264


Ist zwar weiß, hat hier aber trotzdem nichts zu suchen...


----------



## Sahnie (11. Juli 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Ist zwar weiß, hat hier aber trotzdem nichts zu suchen...



Darf man auch den Grund erfahren? Ghost ist ja nun auch keine Edelschmiede und ähnlich sehen sich eure Räder schon...


----------



## Christian Back (11. Juli 2009)

Schaizze am Stock ist auch Kunst, also darf hier jeder jedes reinstellen !!!
Dreckige Badewannen und Fettecken auch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ullertom (11. Juli 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Ist zwar weiß, hat hier aber trotzdem nichts zu suchen...



würde mich auch interessieren, warum es deiner Meinung nach hier nicht`s zu suchen hat!!!

hast du einen Sonderstatus???


----------



## s.schwabe (11. Juli 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Schaizze am Stock ist auch Kunst, also darf hier jeder jedes reinstellen !!!
> Dreckige Badewannen und Fettecken auch !



Dann aber ganz viel weiße Schokolade essen vorher....


----------



## butsche2002 (11. Juli 2009)

?


----------



## thoralfw (11. Juli 2009)

ullertom schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessieren, warum es deiner Meinung nach hier nicht`s zu suchen hat!!!
> 
> hast du einen Sonderstatus???



weil es verdammt nochmal kein kunstwerk ist!!!!


----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2009)

das ist aber bei mintestens 70 seiten hier der fall...definiere mal kunstwerk!

für mich ist picasso auch keine kunst...sondern stümperhaftes rumgekritzel..ein giger oder royo machen kunst.

also einfach weiter weiße räder rein und gut. obs kunst ist oder nicht soll jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## schwalmtalbiker (11. Juli 2009)

Ich fühl mich wohl auf dem Bike und steh dazu, dass es ein Bulls ist!!!
Für mich ist's nunmal ein Kunstwerk. 

Und jetzt postet weiter eure Bilder, wir müssen ja nicht seitenweise über mein Bike diskutieren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2009)

Von der Stange oder "custom"?


----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2009)

wenn man an ein serienrad ne andere stütze dranbaut ist das ja auch schon custom.


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, nicht so wirklich.
Und wenn's sich um Stangenware handelt, gehört es hier nicht wirklich rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2009)

es ist hier alles stangenware.....hab noch keinen gesehen der hier sein zeug selber baut...das ist custom made. geh mal in ne harley schmiede...da wird alles selbst gebrutzelt. das ist custommade! alles andere kann man in jedem beliebigen radladen kaufen und sich zusammenstellen lassen. so wie wir es alle tun...mehr oder weniger erfolgreich.

hier gehts um weiße kunstwerke ( siehe titel ). weiß sind sie alle und kunstwerk liegt im auge des betrachters.


----------



## mike49 (11. Juli 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Und wenn's sich um Stangenware handelt, gehört es hier nicht wirklich rein.


Danke, sehe ich genau so!

Nichts gegen das Bulls, ist echt ein gutes Rad. Im Gggs. zu den meisten hier habe ich übrigens auch keine Berührungsängste mit der Marke.

Aber so wie das hier gepostet wurde kann ich es mir auch im Laden bzw. auf der Homepage von Bulls ansehen...


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> es ist hier alles stangenware.....hab noch keinen gesehen der hier sein zeug selber baut...das ist custom made. geh mal in ne harley schmiede...da wird alles selbst gebrutzelt. das ist custommade! alles andere kann man in jedem beliebigen radladen kaufen und sich zusammenstellen lassen. so wie wir es alle tun...mehr oder weniger erfolgreich.



Daher habe ich custom in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.
Dass das in den meisten Fällen nur eine Ansammlung von Standardteilen, egal welcher Preislage, ist, ist schon klar.
Jedenfalls sollte man sein Rad nicht mit der Bezeichnung "Kunstwerk" versehen (kann man schon, dann klingt's aber, als hätte man selbst daran mitgearbeitet), wenn's so vom Hersteller kommt.


----------



## mike49 (11. Juli 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sollte man sein Rad nicht mit der Bezeichnung "Kunstwerk" versehen (kann man schon, dann klingt's aber, als hätte man selbst daran mitgearbeitet), wenn's so vom Hersteller kommt.


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Juli 2009)

paar goldene eloxal parts machen aber auch kein kunstwerk aus


----------



## mike49 (11. Juli 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> paar goldene eloxal parts machen aber auch kein kunstwerk aus


Das hat zumindest deutlich mehr mit einem Kunstwerk zu tun, als dein geistiger Dünnpfiff mit dem Thema hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> paar goldene eloxal parts machen aber auch kein kunstwerk aus



Natürlich, man kann sich mit sowas ebenso gut gehörig auf den Arsch setzen. Insbesondere mit Eloxalexzessen.


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Juli 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Das hat zumindest deutlich mehr mit einem Kunstwerk zu tun, als dein geistiger Dünnpfiff mit dem Thema hier



der vorteil bei deinem beik: du  kannst es auch noch  in "Eure schwarzen Kunstwerke" posten


----------



## mike49 (11. Juli 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> der vorteil bei deinem beik: du  kannst es auch noch  in "Eure schwarzen Kunstwerke" posten


Danke für den Tip, werde ich dann gleich mal machen... 

*threadsuch*

P.S. Wo ist eigentlich der Thread für die goldenen Eloxalpart-Kunstwerke


----------



## Ulvaeus (11. Juli 2009)

ohoho  meine persönliche Meinung dazu:

wir fahren Serie schon alle ein kleines "Kunstwerk", wenn ich mir da draussen die 95% der Radfahrer mit ihren Baumarkt- oder Aldi-Schnäppchen anschaue, dann hat JEDER, der ein gescheit konstruiertes und gescheit gebautes Rad kauft, ein kleines Kunstwerk gekauft.

Wenn ich einen VW-Polo kaufe, hab ich ein Alltagsauto, kaufe ich einen Porsche, habe ich eine Ikone, ein zeitloses Kunstwerk und ein Produkt gekauft, welches qualitativ, emotional / haptional und auch vom lifestyle mit anderen Produkten (Polo und sonstigen Gehhilfen) kaum vergleichbar ist.

So ist es meiner Meinung nach auch bei Fahrrädern, mein Ghost ist sicher kein Lamborghini, aber ein Porsche schon, wenn man das ganze mal als Vergleich auf Autos münzt...

So, und da so ziemlich alle Leute an ihren Fahrrädern schrauben, werden sie immer schöner / besser 


Ich persönlich freue mich über jedes weisse Bike, allein schon weil weiss eine geile Farbe ist  wenn es dann noch individuell verfeinert wurde, um so besser 

Also postet fleissig weiter!!

Gruß Micha

(der jetzt hofft nicht gesteinigt zu werden)


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Juli 2009)

wenn man es sich schon anmaßt seine schüssel hier zu zeigen,
dann macht man doch wenigstens ein anständiges foto.
abgesehen davon, glaub ich kaum das ein cube/ghost/radon/bulls/etc. irgendwie nur im entferntesten sinne einen musthave gedanken auslösen kann...


----------



## Ulvaeus (11. Juli 2009)

was du glaubst ist doch nebensächlich, wenn ihr so einen Terz um das Wort "Kunstwerk" macht, dann sprecht euch vorher ab was darunter zu verstehen ist und sagst dann klipp und klar, "NUR Eigenbauten"

alles andere und auch die Kommentare sind Mickimausbull**** und bringen nichts


----------



## Sahnie (11. Juli 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Schaizze am Stock ist auch Kunst, also darf hier jeder jedes reinstellen !!!
> Dreckige Badewannen und Fettecken auch !




So ein Hammer ist dein XT-BMC auch nicht. Und dein Nox, da kriegt auch keiner feuchte Träume von.


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Juli 2009)

Ulvaeus schrieb:


> was du glaubst ist doch nebensächlich, wenn ihr so einen Terz um das Wort "Kunstwerk" macht, dann sprecht euch vorher ab was darunter zu verstehen ist und sagst dann klipp und klar, "NUR Eigenbauten"
> 
> alles andere und auch die Kommentare sind Mickimausbull**** und bringen nichts



naja tut mir ja leid für dich, aber bei dir seh ich halt keinen porsche sondern eher nen dacia logan oder so...


----------



## Ulvaeus (11. Juli 2009)

na GEschmack kann man sich nicht kaufen was?  aber das muß dir nicht leid tun, ich geb mein Geld halt liebers für meine Immobilien aus


----------



## Christian Back (12. Juli 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Naja, nicht so wirklich.
> Und wenn's sich um Stangenware handelt, gehört es hier nicht wirklich rein.



Sattel*stütze*...

*Stangen*ware...

hihi, ihr seid aber lustig hier...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (12. Juli 2009)

mike49 schrieb:


> Nichts gegen das Bulls
> [...]
> Aber so wie das hier gepostet wurde kann ich es mir auch im *Laden bzw. auf der Homepage* von Bulls ansehen...





gurkenfolie schrieb:


> wenn man es sich schon anmaßt seine schüssel hier zu zeigen,
> dann macht man doch wenigstens *ein* anständiges foto.


Im Laden und auf der Homepage wirst du nicht diese Fotos sehen, 
die "schwalmtalbiker" gemacht hat.
Und auch nicht eines, sondern 9 Stück, aus verschiedenen Blickwinkel.

Wenngleich als Anregung, ein paar Detailfotos wären auch nicht schlecht.
Sowie, wenns "leicht geht", eine schwarze Kurbel. Bist mit den Pedalen zufrieden? 



> abgesehen davon, glaub ich kaum das ein cube/ghost/radon/bulls/etc. irgendwie nur im entferntesten sinne einen musthave gedanken auslösen kann...


Also sowohl Cube als auch Radon haben Titan MTB's im Angebot.
Radon auch ein Stahl-Hardtail!
Und die Cube Stereo/Fritzz/Stinger sind auch mal was anderes, neues.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Juli 2009)

Sind allesamt grundsolide Bikes, die die Masse ansprechen und bedienen.
Ein Arbeitskollege von mir hat auch ein Bulls Copperhead aus 2008, war reduziert und für 999 inkl. Reba, FSA Parts, kpl. XT und XT Laufrädern eine solide Investition, da er nicht mehr anlegen wollte. Sehr gutes Package und ordentliches Bike.

Einwand meinerseits wäre höchstens der Threadtitel, den man dann so langsam mal ändern sollte in Galerie: Weisse Bikes o.ä.!
Ob es ein Kunstwerk ist oder nicht liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, aber wenn ich Serienbikes sehen will reicht auch ein Katalogfoto. Ein bisschen Liebe zum Detail und kleine Änderungen sollten für den Thread schon vorgenommen werden...
Just my 2 Cent...


----------



## ICON82 (14. Juli 2009)

trailblaster schrieb:


> Dieser Thread soll alle schönen weißen Bikes enthalten und Tips zum Saubermachen und Aufrüsten geben.   Ich habe den Titel bewusst offen gehalten, da es sonst wieder unnötige Diskussionen gibt. Bitte unterlasst auch alle unnützen Kommentare zu Spacern, Lenkern und Reifenpositionen!
> So, ich mache jetzt mal den Anfang und freue mich auf alles was noch von euch kommt. Viel Spaß mit diesem Thread!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jagdfalke (14. Juli 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder schön, wie man sich hier aufführen kann. Der Threadersteller wollte keine Diskussionen. Und SCHÖNE WEIßE BIKES ist wohl eher Definitionssache, oder?



Weniger Definitions- als mehr reine Geschmackssache. 

Vor kurzem gab es bei real,- ein schwarz-gelbes Hardtail zu kaufen. Das Fahrrad an sich war natürlich Mist. Aber von der Optik her hat mir das schwarz-gelb (auch in echt, nicht nur auf den Fotos) richtig gut gefallen.


----------



## A.N.D.Y (18. Juli 2009)

Ich mach auch mal mit, 
hier ist mein Bike:


----------



## mike49 (18. Juli 2009)

A.N.D.Y schrieb:


> Ich mach auch mal mit,
> hier ist mein Bike:


Du weißt aber schon, dass du hier im CC-Forum bist?


----------



## A.N.D.Y (19. Juli 2009)

Es ist ja auch ein cc


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Juli 2009)

A.N.D.Y schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch ein cc



...ein WC. Dein Sattel ist viel zu tief.


----------



## A.N.D.Y (19. Juli 2009)

der Sattel hat genau die richtige höhe für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (20. Juli 2009)

Sehr ungewöhnliche Größenverhältnisse, aber wir wollen ANDY hier nur auf eine Geometrieberatung bei einem Fachman hinweisen und ihm für sein nächstes rad ein besseres Händchen wünschen. Fragen Dazu bitte per PM. Die Diskussion nervt bestimmt nicht nur mich.
Steigern kann man sich schließlich immer.


----------



## Felixxx (25. Juli 2009)

Lackreiniger, Politur, Hardwachs und viel Schweiss haben dieses weiss geschaffen 





Angenehmes Wochenende noch, Felixxx


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juli 2009)

Passt für mich so gar nicht zusammen.
Dieser fette Rahmen, dazu die relativ schmächtige Gabel.
Die enorme Sattelüberhöhung und dazu ein Riser...
Das weiß leuchtet schon ganz schön


----------



## thoralfw (25. Juli 2009)

über die rahmenform lässt sich sicher diskutieren - aber der aufbau muss ja so sein, dass er dem erbauer gefällt. mir gefällt der ssp aufbau.


----------



## Felixxx (25. Juli 2009)

Ertappt - hast Recht, ist mein "Restebike". Allerdings extreme Sattelüberhöhung?

Sattelüberhöhung ist eher das hier...





Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## thoralfw (25. Juli 2009)

ich wusste doch, dass ich von dir schon mal ein anderes gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supermurkser (25. Juli 2009)

@ lupus_bhg
Die Sattelüberhöhung ist OK.Kleinere Rahmen sind in der Regel angenehmer zu fahren.Riser ist auch OK.Passt schon.Jedem das seine.Wohlfühlen muß man sich auf dem Rad.
Die Gabel ist weder "Spindeldürr" noch unpassend.Passt schon.
Alles Ansichts und Geschmackssache

Im Gesamtpaket ein feines Rad,doch....


----------



## RESON (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hätte hier vieleicht auch noch was.
Is aber noch im Anfangsstadium.


----------



## Tyler1977 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe den Rahmen!
Die Ausstattung ist doch OK.
Sattelstellung sollte aber korrigiert und der Spacerturm reduziert werden.


----------



## RESON (28. Juli 2009)

Danke!
Sattelstellung ist schon korrigiert.So kam es vom Händler.


----------



## chewbacca11 (3. August 2009)

So hier mal meins.
Die luftpumpe ist mitlerweile einem flaschenhalter gewischen und der Sattel wurde auch getauscht.






Aber die Decals würde ich gerne abmachn und gegen etwas schönere austauschen aber da is glaube noch irgend so eine folie drüber die ich nicht abbekomme.
Hat einer nen Tipp?


----------



## Christian Back (3. August 2009)

RESON schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sattelstellung ist schon korrigiert.So kam es vom Händler.



Is´ja witzig: ihr fotografiert erst, bevor ihr fahrt...


----------



## TheFlo (3. August 2009)

Tjo bin grad mal 2 Minuten bei euch registr. und gleich auf diesen Beitrag gekommen  

Meins :


----------



## Jaypeare (3. August 2009)

Sieht vielversprechend aus, das Foto ist aber absolut unwürdig. Bitte nochmal ein vernünftiges Foto nachreichen .

Ne schwarze Kurbel wäre noch schön, das silber kommt außer am Schaltwerk und den Bremsscheiben sonst nirgends vor. Ob du an den weißen Griffen lange Freude haben wirst, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wasn das für ein Vorbau?

Ach ja: Willkommen im Forum .


----------



## snemeis (3. August 2009)

Dann mal zu meinem fahrbaren Untersatz:

Endorfin Speed SL

Es sind zwar mittlerweile Conti Race King 2.2 Tubeless verbaut und ein SLR Sattel aber der Rest ist "up to date".


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. August 2009)

Schöner Rahmen, die Ausstattung sieht noch etwas zusammengewürfelt aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (3. August 2009)

*TheFlo Stevens Bike*


Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus, das Foto ist aber absolut unwürdig. Bitte nochmal ein vernünftiges Foto nachreichen .
> 
> Ne schwarze Kurbel wäre noch schön, das silber kommt außer am Schaltwerk und den Bremsscheiben sonst nirgends vor. Ob du an den weißen Griffen lange Freude haben wirst, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wasn das für ein Vorbau?
> 
> Ach ja: Willkommen im Forum .


Tja, bis auf die Frage mit dem Vorbau, kann ich mich deinem Statement nur voll anschließen .


----------



## ICON82 (4. August 2009)

TheFlo schrieb:


> Tjo bin grad mal 2 Minuten bei euch registr. und gleich auf diesen Beitrag gekommen
> 
> Meins :



Geiles Teil. Das hätte ich auch beinahe mein eigenes nennen dürfen. Ist das, dass 08er SMC Flight?! Ich glaub an dem Originalzustand brauch man da nichts ändern. 

Der Vorbau ist ein Qxygen Scorpo.


----------



## scapin-biker (4. August 2009)

Das Stevens.... man könnte sagen fast perfekt !

Vielleicht noch ne XTR, dann wärs Premium-Klasse


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2009)

Oh man...
77 Seiten durchgeguckt aber kein Nicolai Argon in Weiß gefunden - Schade


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. August 2009)

Dafür gibt's doch auch das Nicolai Unterforum


----------



## scapin-biker (4. August 2009)

Das Nicolai nen ich mal "perfekt" !!!
So muss nen Race-Bike aussehen !!

jjjjjepp !


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (4. August 2009)

Mir ist es zu "stelzig". Liegt wohl maßgeblich am cockpit.


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt's doch auch das Nicolai Unterforum



Sowas meinte ich - Weiß mit etwas Rot. 
Für mich müßte da nur noch ne Speedhub rein.


----------



## Hänschen (4. August 2009)

Die Kombination von Rizer und den Griffen löst in mir immer so ein komisches Gefühl aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (4. August 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Sowas meinte ich - Weiß mit etwas Rot.
> Für mich müßte da nur noch ne Speedhub rein.



Joa, wär was...
Bei mir hat der Verstand gerade ausgeklinkt, als ich im Nicolai Forum das schwarze Argon mit Speedhub, Gates Riemen und FirmTechs gesehen habe


----------



## Helius-FR (4. August 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Joa, wär was...
> Bei mir hat der Verstand gerade ausgeklinkt, als ich im Nicolai Forum das schwarze Argon mit Speedhub, Gates Riemen und FirmTechs gesehen habe



Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mit ein Argon ROCC zu Kaufen...
ventuell habe ich in 2 Wochen mal die Möglichkeite ein Argon mit Gates Carbon Drive zu Testen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2009)

War nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. August 2009)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> War nicht so wichtig.



Ertappt 
Warum die Meinung so schnell Geändert ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. August 2009)

Weil ich etwas Abfälliges über das Argon geschrieben habe. Dann habe ich aber bemerkt, dass ich im Thread für weiße Räder bin.
Schön finde ich es nach wie vor nicht. Und nach "Race Bike", wie oben beschrieben, sieht es auch nicht aus.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. August 2009)

Für 1200  wäre mir der Argon mit 1,6 kilo als Race/Marathon-bike definitiv zu schwer. Und wenn 10 mal Nicolai drauf stehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (5. August 2009)

Kommt halt nicht aus Taiwan oder China.
Made in Germany hat nunmal seinen Preis.
Dafür ist es individuell, sehr gut verarbeitet und Du hast für nen fäiren Kurs die Möglichkeit jede noch so wilde Optionskombo bauen zu lassen.

Mir ist das weisse Argon auch etwas zuviel des Guten.
Der Riser ist arg hoch und eigentlich kommen nur Rahmen/Gabel in weiß am Besten.
Die Spinergy Spreichen, den Vorbau und die etwas knallige Race Face Kurbel finde ich störend.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (5. August 2009)

Ja klar, schön verarbeitet ist er. Aber man kann durchaus Alurahmen zusammenschweißen, die gut und gerne < 1,4 wiegen und handgeschweißt aus DE kommen zu guten Preisen (wobei ich Nicolai keine astronomischen Preise unterstellen will, bezieht sich hier wirklich nur auf die Relation zum Gewicht).
Siehe z.B. Voitl. Und NEIN, die haben nicht wegen Insolvenz aufgehört.


----------



## mcscotti (8. August 2009)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aOSz81Oom1I/Sn0v7bkQqWI/AAAAAAAAAmw/VIo73JlY7-U/s1600-h/P1000252.JPG

hier mein weisses , irgendwie bekomme ich leider kein grosses bild hier her !
schade


----------



## mcscotti (8. August 2009)

hier mein simple one , natürlich weiss ...


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. August 2009)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Ja klar, schön verarbeitet ist er. Aber man kann durchaus Alurahmen zusammenschweißen, die gut und gerne < 1,4 wiegen und handgeschweißt aus DE kommen zu guten Preisen (wobei ich Nicolai keine astronomischen Preise unterstellen will, bezieht sich hier wirklich nur auf die Relation zum Gewicht).
> Siehe z.B. Voitl. Und NEIN, die haben nicht wegen Insolvenz aufgehört.



Also die Voitl, die ich bislang im Bikemax gesehen habe kommen verarbeitungstechnisch um Welten nicht an Nicolai ran.
Man sollte auch mal den Ansatz der Marke im Hinterkopf haben. Nicolai stellt keine Leichtbauräder her, sondern geht fürgewöhnlich eher in Richtung sorglos und unkaputtbar


----------



## IceQ- (8. August 2009)

mcscotti schrieb:


> hier mein simple one , natürlich weiss ...


 schön spartanisch, alles gespt was sparbar ist sogar die Hinterradbremse, Rücktritt pur hehe?

Welche Breite hast du bei den Reifen genommen?


----------



## mcscotti (8. August 2009)

recht haste hat aber andere gründe !!!

also kein rücktritt sondern freilauf nur vorderbremse !!!
rahmen ist eigenbau mit einem kleinen denkfehler , war halt der erste !!! die sitzstreben sind komplett gerade sodas die bremssockel zu na am rad gewesen währen deswegen die entscheidung ohne hinterbremse !!! sollte so gekleent wie möglich sein deswegen auch singlespeed und keine zuganschläge !!! reifen sind 2,0er dickere passen hinten nicht rein 

aber eben trotz der kleinen fehler mein ganzer stolz ...


----------



## divergent! (8. August 2009)

also für nen denkfehler und dann noch eigenbau + 1. rahmen...respekt.


----------



## sossgewurz (21. August 2009)

soo, ist zwar nicht rein-weiß aber wird schon passen?
hier mein recht preiswert umgebautes super bow






















rahmen super bow fun 07
schaltwerk/umwerfer shimano xt
gabel rock shox reba dualair poploc (100mm)
naben shimano xt
felgen alex
vorbau/lenker syntace vro
sattel velo scape
bremsen avid juicy three (jaja ich weiß... aber an dem bike reichen sie mir)
usw.


schöne grüße thilo

ps: bitte keine abfälligen bemerkungen wegen der marke ; )


----------



## divergent! (21. August 2009)

ich finde die rahmen super...schon damals in den 90ern.

mir gefällt nur die stellung des vorbaus nicht...aber wenn du so fahren musst/ willst...ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2009)

also rad ohne hinterradbremse naja... wuerde ich wenigstens fixed machen... aber naja sieht gut aus 

corratec mochte ich frueher schon... nur der vorbau ist echt hart


----------



## chewbacca11 (21. August 2009)

hier mal meins...
zwar nicht so toll aber für mich reicht es noch.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (22. August 2009)

hat hier auch jemand ein bild von seinem bulls-bike?


----------



## sossgewurz (22. August 2009)

joar... der vorbau... hab den dran gemacht weil ich vorhatte mit dem bike n bissel dh anzutesten (auch wenn das bike vlt. nicht gerade dazu berufen ist) und ich ihn dann schön weit nach oben stellen kann... nuja mal gucken

ansonsten fahre ich gern in der position...


----------



## xbishopx (22. August 2009)




----------



## Echinopsis (22. August 2009)

Ich möchte hier keinesfalls wieder diese endlosen Diskussionen starten, was ein Kunstwerk ist und was nicht. Der Thread lebt ja auch davon, dass hier Bilder gezeigt werden. Aber macht doch bitte ordentliche Fotos, also am besten draußen und zumindest ein Bild voll von der Antriebsseite!
Was soll man sonst dazu sagen, wenn man kaum was erkennen kann.

MfG Tine


----------



## gemorje (22. August 2009)

Dann auch mal hier:


----------



## Luzifer (23. August 2009)

Schickes Bike! Welche Größe hat den der Lanza Rahmen und was wiegt der ???


----------



## gemorje (23. August 2009)

Größe S (16"), Gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 1500g. Wirklich leicht ist er also nicht.
Von der Geometrie her ist es allerdings der beste Rahmen, den ich jemals gefahren bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippinderhobbit (23. August 2009)

16", was ist dann deine Körpergröße? Wenn ich das fragen darf...
oder fällt der Rahmen größer aus

Gruß
Konstantin


----------



## Luzifer (23. August 2009)

Das selbe wollte ich auch fragen


----------



## gemorje (23. August 2009)

Ich bin 168cm klein, drum stehe ich meist vor der Wahl ob 16" oder 18". 
Da ich gerne sportlich kleine Räder fahre, habe ich mich für den 16er entschieden.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (24. August 2009)

wahrscheinlich das erste bulls in diesem thread 





ist jetzt ca. 100 km alt, ich kann aber jetzt schon sagen dass ich mit dem kauf sehr zufreiden bin 
es ist sicherlich noch nicht perfekt, aber ich freue mich über verbesserungsvorschläge und ernst gemeinte kritik .. bulls feindliche sprüche sind also nicht angebracht  ich weis das ich als liebhaber dieses bikes wahrscheinlich zu einer minderheit gehöre


----------



## chewbacca11 (24. August 2009)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich das erste bulls in diesem thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MIR gefallan die felgen überhaupt nicht.
Würde si vllt irgendwan mal gegen ein paar optisch schönere Mavic austauschen...
Aber auch erst wenn du deine zerschossen hast oder du nicht mehr zufrieden bistz!


----------



## Jaypeare (24. August 2009)

Bulls hat halt ein gewisses Billigimage, sicher auch nicht ganz zu Unrecht. Ich hab Bulls von einigen "Einkaufstouren" als auf den ersten Blick ordentliche Bikes in Erinnerung, die sich auf den zweiten Blick immer als gar nicht so günstig herausgestellt haben, weil immer die eine oder andere Mogelpackung drangeschraubt war. Das ist aber schon Jahre her. Als ich mir letztens mal das Schaufenster eines ZEG-Händlers angeschaut habe, war ich überrascht, wie hochwertig die Bikes mittlerweile wirken. Da hat sich ganz eindeutig was getan.

Finde den Aufbau etwas unruhig. Felgenaufkleber stören, die Züge wirken zu lang, das rote Dekor der Gabel passt nicht wirklich, der weiße Vorbau und die Lenkerendkappen sind "too much". Hab hier aber schon viel Schlimmeres gesehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippinderhobbit (24. August 2009)

ja, da muss ich dir recht geben, sie passen nicht ganz ins bild, der rahmenschutz ist auch noch nicht so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, muss ich dazu sagen


----------



## scapin-biker (24. August 2009)

Ich finds okay !

Es gibt weit schlimmere Bikes. 

z.b. CUBE:kotz:


----------



## Christian Back (24. August 2009)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> ja, da muss ich dir recht geben, sie passen nicht ganz ins bild, der rahmenschutz ist auch noch nicht so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, muss ich dazu sagen



Also gut, Vorbau und Lenkerstopfen könnten weg, die Laufräder finde ich aber nicht übel so (frag´mich eh´warum da so viel kritisiert wird). Mich persönlich stören eher, daß Reifen nicht mehr so "neutral" sind wie ehedem.
Die Gabel, o.K., könnte anders gelabelt sein.


----------



## Groudon (24. August 2009)

Das Bulls sieht cool aus. ^^ Hab ja selber eins ... wenn auch nur 'n Sharptail mit investierten 700â¬. xD Aber es lÃ¤uft und ist gut. 

Wieviel kostet der ORBEA RAHMEN oben nochmal? Kann mir das jmd verraten???


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2009)

frag mal den allmächtigen google....kpl räder gehen glaub bei 1400 los....also sicher um die 400-500


----------



## Groudon (24. August 2009)

hab goggle schon gefragt, aber hat mir keene vernünftige Antwort geliefert - so gesellig scheint unser Freund ne zu sein ^^


----------



## divergent! (24. August 2009)

der sack


----------



## memphis35 (24. August 2009)

Hallo

Da gibts die Orbearahmen   http://www.bikeonlineshop.at/Rahmen/MTB/Hardtail/XC/MA/Rahmen-Lanza::21874.html

Mfg  35


----------



## gemorje (24. August 2009)

Hier auch:
http://www.fahrrad-schweitzer.de
Einfach mal anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben!


----------



## mike49 (24. August 2009)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich das erste bulls in diesem thread
> 
> ist jetzt ca. 100 km alt, ich kann aber jetzt schon sagen dass ich mit dem kauf sehr zufreiden bin
> es ist sicherlich noch nicht perfekt, aber ich freue mich über verbesserungsvorschläge und ernst gemeinte kritik .. bulls feindliche sprüche sind also nicht angebracht  ich weis das ich als liebhaber dieses bikes wahrscheinlich zu einer minderheit gehöre


Ich finde das Bulls ok 

Als erstes tauschen würde ich Sattel + Stütze, dieses FSA Teil sieht einfach furchtbar aus und ist dazu auch noch ziemlich schwer.

Die Decals auf den Felgen und der weiße Vorbau sind dann schon eher Geschmackssache.

Ach ja, und Züge kürzen nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau92 (25. August 2009)

Trek 950 Single Track in Weiss


----------



## divergent! (25. August 2009)

das rad hat aber kultpotenzial......die stütze erinnert mich an jemanden...


----------



## Wildsau92 (25. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das rad hat aber kultpotenzial......die stütze erinnert mich an jemanden...



Welche Stütze denn?


----------



## chewbacca11 (25. August 2009)

die Sattelstütze würd ich mal behaupten.
(das is das ding wo der sattel drauf ist) 

aber das is auch eine ziemlich komige sattelposition...wieso wird er nach vorne hin so Steil.klemmst du dir da nix ab?


----------



## Wildsau92 (25. August 2009)

naja das fahrrad hab ich so geschenkt bekommen da muss noch sehr viel eingestellt werden


----------



## chewbacca11 (25. August 2009)

Wildsau92 schrieb:


> naja das fahrrad hab ich so geschenkt bekommen da muss noch sehr viel eingestellt werden




Sattel grade machen und die hörner ab/oder gegen kürzere austauschen....

Schönes Bike, kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Wildsau92 (25. August 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> Sattel grade machen und die hörner ab/oder gegen kürzere austauschen....
> 
> Schönes Bike, kann man nicht meckern.



Naja Ich bib bei den hörnern sehr eigen ich hab schon seit meim 1. mounty solche hörner dran...und es gefällt mir eigendlich wirklich gut


----------



## gemorje (25. August 2009)

Wildsau92 schrieb:


> Naja Ich bib bei den hörnern sehr eigen ich hab schon seit meim 1. mounty solche hörner dran...und es gefällt mir eigendlich wirklich gut



siehe unten


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. August 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das rad hat aber kultpotenzial......die stütze erinnert mich an jemanden...



pssst! der liest doch bestimmt mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippinderhobbit (25. August 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> die Sattelstütze würd ich mal behaupten.
> (das is das ding wo der sattel drauf ist)
> 
> aber das is auch eine ziemlich komige sattelposition...wieso wird er nach vorne hin so Steil.klemmst du dir da nix ab?



für mich sieht es aus als wäre der sattel generell falsch herum aufmontiert .. daher vllt die komische position


----------



## chewbacca11 (25. August 2009)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> für mich sieht es aus als wäre der sattel generell falsch herum aufmontiert .. daher vllt die komische position




da hast du wohl recht....hab ich noch garnicht so draufgeachtet aber jetzt wo du es sagst...


----------



## divergent! (25. August 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> pssst! der liest doch bestimmt mit!




na das will ich doch schwer hoffen


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. August 2009)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> pssst! der liest doch bestimmt mit!



Also ich finde, dass schon lange nichts mehr in der Richung gekommen ist.


----------



## Tundra HT (26. August 2009)

Ist aber immer wieder gut !


----------



## MTB driver (29. August 2009)

Das 2. Bulls , freu mich über Tipps und Anregungen, aber bitte nichts zu der Marke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (29. August 2009)

Moin!

Das, was ich erkennen kann, gefällt mir ganz gut.
ABER: Sattel weiter nach vorne, sonst geht er bald flöten und nen längeren Vorbau dran (scheinst du ja zu benötigen, bei der momentanen Sitzposition)...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## pippinderhobbit (29. August 2009)

MTB driver schrieb:


> Das 2. Bulls , freu mich über Tipps und Anregungen, aber bitte nichts zu der Marke.



Jetzt schon zu zweit , also ich hab nichts gegen die Marke 
Die weißen Laufräder sind mir ein bisschen zu viel, änlich wie bei meinem, lenkt zu sehr vom rahmen ab finde ich, aber das ist ja auch nur eine frage vom geschmack

lg


----------



## chewbacca11 (30. August 2009)




----------



## ufp (31. August 2009)

MTB driver schrieb:


> Das 2. Bulls , freu mich über Tipps und Anregungen, aber bitte nichts zu der Marke.


1) (mehr und) Detailaufnahmen
2) die Kurbel 
Da hast du wirklich ein "Kunstwerk" und dann diese, überhaupt nicht (Farblich) passende Kurbel


----------



## maddda (4. September 2009)

Tüdelü, hab meins mal neu aufgebaut, nur die Gabel (R7) wurde noch net geliefert


----------



## Speedstuff (5. September 2009)

So, habe meinen 8Jahre alten CAAD3 Rahmen aufgepimpt. Die blaue Sattelklemme musste nun einer passenden roten Woodman weichen.


----------



## Slow (5. September 2009)

Jou, sieht doch sehr gut aus.

Stütze jetzt noch ne schöne Thomson oder KCNC mit roten Jokes, andere Pedale und mir persönlich gefallen die Reifen nicht so. Aber sonst gut.

160er Scheibe reicht dir vorne? Was genau ist das für ne Avid?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Speedstuff (5. September 2009)

Ja danke! Ist auch eigentlich(bis auf die Gabel) ein Low-Budget-Project aus Resten ;-) 

KCNC Stütze habe ich aber auch schon im Hintekopf. Vielleicht kommt nächstes Jahr meine K-Force Kurbel vom anderen Bike dran und andere Laufräder. Dann könnt man glatt mal wieder nen Rennen damit fahren...

Ist eine normale Juicy Seven. 160er reicht auf jeden Fall.

Gruß!


----------



## Fun-Biker (5. September 2009)

Hi Simon,

chickes CD! Ist echt gut geworden! 

Hast du eigentlich noch mein altes NRS?

Fun-Biker


----------



## Speedstuff (6. September 2009)

Hi!

Danke dir!

Das NRS hab ich weiterverkauft und bin auf ein VT umgestiegen. Wollte etwas mehr Federweg...

Hab aber vom Käufer ein Bild vom NRS bekommen. Ist weiß geblieben. Hat er sehr ähnlich aufgebaut-weiße Gabel, weiße Parts....

Dein HT ist aber auch super geworden! Was für ein ISAAC hast du denn?
Gruß,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun-Biker (14. September 2009)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> Dein HT ist aber auch super geworden! Was für ein ISAAC hast du denn?
> Gruß,
> Simon



Danke! Fahre ein Kelvin zum Grundlage machen. Könnte etwas steifer sein, aber sonst ganz o.k. Welches hast du denn??

Kannst von dem Giant ja mal 'nen Foto schicken per PN... 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## drinkandbike (14. September 2009)

Keine Kunst...aber die Farbe stimmt. Plaste in Frankfurt


----------



## scapin-biker (14. September 2009)

Is ja mal was schönes. Hochwertige Komponeneten, aber ....... DIE PEDALEN !!!!


----------



## drinkandbike (14. September 2009)

@[email protected]

stimmt.....eigentlich fahre ich ja auch Klickies


----------



## RealNBK (15. September 2009)

Für mich ist die Zeit vorbei in der ein RM einfach nur schwer zu verschandeln war..  Jetzt sehen die schon ab Werk hässlich aus.. Sorry falls es anderen gefällt, ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden..


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. September 2009)

Mir ist's zu zusammengewürfelt.
Mit gescheiten Pedalen, passendem Thomson Vorbau und passenderen Kurbeln (Noir, FSA, o.ä.) wäre es deutlich stimmiger.
Die alten Lackstyles gefielen mir aber auch deutlich besser.
Über Canuck geht halt nichts...


----------



## Baxx (15. September 2009)

Der einzige geile Rahmen von RM ist der Blizzard!


----------



## Tundra HT (15. September 2009)

> Der einzige geile Rahmen von RM ist der Blizzard!


Yes!!


----------



## divergent! (15. September 2009)

naja ein element ist ja auch lecker oder der:

http://www.rennrad-news.de/fotos/data/503/11498suzi1-1.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (15. September 2009)

Ein sehr ausgefallenes Element


----------



## Baxx (15. September 2009)

Alu-Rahmen hat RM einfach nicht drauf, hab davon schon zuviele brechen sehen.


----------



## ICON82 (16. September 2009)

Also ich finde ja die Farbwahl vom Vertex sehr gewagt. Schwarz-weiß-rot. Aber man muss ja nicht immer assoziieren. 
Ansonsten kann man doch nicht meckern. Ist doch ein klasse Rad (außer wie schon angesprochen die Pedale).


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja die Farbwahl vom Vertex sehr gewagt.



Ja, unheimlich gewagt... Das hat die Leute von RM wahrscheinlich auch total interessiert.


----------



## ICON82 (16. September 2009)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Aber man muss ja nicht immer assoziieren.



Ist nur das was mir zu erst aufgefallen ist. Habe aber meine Aussage relativiert.
Du glaubst aber gar nicht über was Designer manchmal alles nachdenken, denn sie wollen ja auch die breite Masse ansprechen.


----------



## divergent! (16. September 2009)

ja armes ägypten, armer jemen, armes irak

darf man nichtmal den ihre farben am rad haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (16. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja armes ägypten, armer jemen, armes irak



Ägypten ist rot-weiß-schwarz inkl. Vogel und Jemen hat rot weiß-schwarz und der Irak auch (inkl. arabischer schrift).

Ich hoffe er stellt nie das fahrrad auf den Kopf.

Oh man ich hätte mir einfach diesen Kommentar verkneifen sollen. Bitte keine Diskussionen mehr.


----------



## BlueOneOne (18. September 2009)

Hier Mal meines 


















Kritik durchaus erwünscht.....


----------



## BlueOneOne (18. September 2009)

Neu


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2009)

hast du den stern im inneren der disc selber gemacht? schaut gut aus. ansonsten...naja falls du das rad hauptsächlich mit diesen reifen fährst wär evtl ne starrgabel besser. sonst aber ganz nett


----------



## Joscha (18. September 2009)

sehe ich eine reduzierhülse im sattelrohr?


----------



## BlueOneOne (18. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> hast du den stern im inneren der disc selber gemacht? schaut gut aus. ansonsten...naja falls du das rad hauptsächlich mit diesen reifen fährst wär evtl ne starrgabel besser. sonst aber ganz nett




Ja genau das ist selbst gemacht.


@Joscha  Ja das siehst Du richtig......31,6 - 27,2mm


----------



## ICON82 (19. September 2009)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist selbst gemacht.
> 
> 
> @Joscha  Ja das siehst Du richtig......31,6 - 27,2mm



Die Reifen sind der Hit.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. September 2009)

Sag mal, was ist denn das für eine Bremse? Die Hebel sehen aus wie von ner HS 33 und die Sättel wie ne Juicy Ultimate.


----------



## BlueOneOne (19. September 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sag mal, was ist denn das für eine Bremse? Die Hebel sehen aus wie von ner HS 33 und die Sättel wie ne Juicy Ultimate.



Hebel sind von Magura HS33 ,Bremszangen sind von Magura Louise 2008 

Und es funktioniert Perfekt


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> Hebel sind von Magura HS33 ,Bremszangen sind von Magura Louise 2008
> 
> Und es funktioniert Perfekt




Also kann man HS33 Hebel mit Magura Louise fahrn??? Könnte man vlt auch Magura Louise Hebel mit Magura HS33 Köfper hinten fahren??? Oder vlt sogar die Marta Hebel mit HS33 hinten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueOneOne (19. September 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Also kann man HS33 Hebel mit Magura Louise fahrn??? Könnte man vlt auch Magura Louise Hebel mit Magura HS33 Köfper hinten fahren??? Oder vlt sogar die Marta Hebel mit HS33 hinten???



Nein das geht nicht meines Wissens, aber HS33 Hebel mit Bremszangen jeder Modellreihe sollte gehen es fällt natürlich die Automatische Belagsnachstellung weg aber dazu hab ich ja das Einstellrädchen bei den HS33 Hebeln.


----------



## sharky (19. September 2009)

die HS33 ist ein niederdrucksystem, wie auch die alte julie, die louise ein hochdrucksystem. je nachdem wie der hebel ausgelegt ist, machen die dichtungen im hebel das auf dauer nicht mit. die leitung muss auf alle fälle von der louise kommen, die HS33 leitung übersteht das normal nicht. mit ein grund, wieso es von magura zweierlei leitungstypen gibt...


----------



## BlueOneOne (19. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> die HS33 ist ein niederdrucksystem, wie auch die alte julie, die louise ein hochdrucksystem. je nachdem wie der hebel ausgelegt ist, machen die dichtungen im hebel das auf dauer nicht mit. die leitung muss auf alle fälle von der louise kommen, die HS33 leitung übersteht das normal nicht. mit ein grund, wieso es von magura zweierlei leitungstypen gibt...



Keine Sorge die Leitung stammt von der Louise das mit den Dichtungen kann sein bei mir ist jedoch nach gut einem Jahr alles noch dicht und voll Funktionsfähig.


----------



## Groudon (19. September 2009)

mhm ... wäre sonst ne Möglichkeit hydr. vorne und hinten zu fahren =( wäre eben geil mit Marta Hebeln, vorne Marta und hinten HS33 ^^ aber so bin ich momentan eigentlich auch zufrieden ^^ und ist auf jeden nicht so anfällig wie manche Scheibenbremsen es sein können bzw sind (nicht auf Magura bezogen)


----------



## divergent! (20. September 2009)

dann kauf doch rb-design hebel. die gibts als hs33 variante und als discvariante. sehen etwa gleich aus und sind leicht:

http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c50_RB-Design-Bremsen.html


----------



## Groudon (20. September 2009)

sorry ... aber - die find ich zum kotzen ^^ da bleib ich lieber bei den Avid Speed Dial 7 Hebel


----------



## Chrisomie21 (20. September 2009)

Joscha schrieb:


> sehe ich eine reduzierhülse im sattelrohr?


sehe ich eine gefederte sattelstütze?


----------



## BlueOneOne (20. September 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> sehe ich eine gefederte sattelstütze?




Ähm...nöe


----------



## Chrisomie21 (20. September 2009)

ich glaub ich muss kotzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (20. September 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich muss kotzen


Dachte ich auch bei deinem Benutzerbild.


----------



## 1000grad (20. September 2009)

meine weiße


----------



## Captain S (20. September 2009)

Katzenaugen runter, die fliegen einem sonst nur bergab bei >50kmh um die Ohren!


----------



## 1000grad (20. September 2009)

jo, gute idee, die störn auch immer bei Blitzlichtaufnahmen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2009)

Hübsches Rad!

Tip: Überprüf doch bei Gelegenheit mal, ob die Sattelstellung wirklich paßt. Optisch sieht es ein bißchen merkwürdig aus - nach sehr langen Ober- und sehr kurzen Unterschenkeln. Probier am besten mal die Geschichte mit dem Lot vom Knie fällen aus. (Wenn's paßt: Gut. Fiel mir nur auf.)


----------



## 1000grad (21. September 2009)

Knie steht einen Zentimeter vor der Pedalachse. Klingt nich so dramatisch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. September 2009)

Nö, klingt eigentlich ganz ok. Dann so lassen.


----------



## panzer-oddo (22. September 2009)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> Hebel sind von Magura HS33 ,Bremszangen sind von Magura Louise 2008
> 
> Und es funktioniert Perfekt



Hallo,

Das ist ja interessant. Aus welchem Grund hast du die HS33 Hebel verbaut?

Bei länger anhaltenden Bremsvorgängen und neuen Belägen  müsste das System eigentlich zumachen, ist das mit der manuellen Belagnachstellung zu kompensieren? Beim Einsatz in der Ebene machts ja nichts aus, aber wenn ich mir die Reifen so betrachte, könnte man mit dem Rad auch das Stilfser Joch runterheizen...da müsste man bei warmer Bremse die Beläge zurückdrehen und unten Raus, wenn die Bremse wieder abkühlt, mit flinken Fingern wieder reindrehen...

gruß ali


----------



## BlueOneOne (22. September 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ist ja interessant. Aus welchem Grund hast du die HS33 Hebel verbaut?
> 
> ...



Warum HS33 hebel...hmm die Louise bzw. der Rechte Hebel war(ist) Defekt...die HS33 hatte ich noch Liegen aus alten Zeiten.
Alle Händler hier in der nähe sagten jedoch zu mir das das nicht geht.
Geht nicht gibt es nicht hab ich mir gedacht und das dann mal so zusammengebaut.
Zum zumachen der Bremse bei neuen Belägen - dies ist leicht zu Kompensieren es ist auch nicht so das man wie ein wilder am Rad drehen muss. 2-3 Dreher mit dem Finger(der eh an der Bremse ist) und es passt wieder.
Das Stilfser Joch kenn ich net  hier im hohem Norden haben wir nix Großes an bergen wo man Runterheitzen könnte (leider) dazu kann ich also nix sagen was in dem Fall passieren würde mit der Bremse.

PS: Die Gefederte Sattelstütze wurde getauscht 

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufradsatz welchen würdet Ihr mir empfehlen ????


----------



## divergent! (22. September 2009)

was willst du ausgeben und wie schwer bist du?


----------



## BlueOneOne (22. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> was willst du ausgeben und wie schwer bist du?



So max 300 und wiege 67kg


----------



## divergent! (22. September 2009)

ok da gibts doch genug:

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5590&osCsid=cf105cc390c1a054188c16c6e3a1c52b

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=3533&osCsid=cf105cc390c1a054188c16c6e3a1c52b

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...Light-Atmosphere-disc-Laufradsatz::21579.html

mal schnell rausgewühlt


----------



## Jaypeare (22. September 2009)

Die N-Light/Atmosphere verbau ich gerade. Machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und das Gewicht stimmt. Hatte bisher den Vorgänger als V-Brake Version im Einsatz am HT, die haben trotz 80 Kilo und mitunter unsauberer Fahrweise keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## BlueOneOne (22. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ok da gibts doch genug:
> 
> http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php...=5590&osCsid=cf105cc390c1a054188c16c6e3a1c52b
> 
> ...



Da kommt ja nur letzters in Frage weil 300,00â¬ ist max.

@ Jaypeare : Hast Du die von Action Sports ? Wie lange hats gedauert Bestellung -- Lieferung ?


Ps: Hmm bin grade am Ãberlegen ob weiÃe oder Schwarze LaufrÃ¤der ?!

Was haltet Ihr denn von dem hier ?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...9mm-Schnellspanner-MTB-Testsieger::11656.html


----------



## Jaypeare (22. September 2009)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> Hast Du die von Action Sports ? Wie lange hats gedauert Bestellung -- Lieferung ?



Ca. eine Woche, waren bei Bestellung allerdings lagernd.

Der Veltec-LRS sieht auch ganz vernünftig aus.

Der Preis ist heiß, wirklich leicht sind die allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## divergent! (22. September 2009)

also der nope scheint schon sehr gut zu sein. ich hab nur ein paar alternativen von cnc gezeigt da die 33â¬ mehr mitunter nochmal etwas an gewicht bringen und meiner meinung nach man das ruhig investieren kann.

der andere lrs ( shimano und veltec ) ist zwar gÃ¼nstig aber nicht wirklich leicht.

oder mal in der bÃ¶rse nach was gebrauchten umschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (22. September 2009)

Nun ist es endlich angekommen... meine weisse Rakete.

Grand Canyon AL 7.0 Gr.M


----------



## #easy# (23. September 2009)

und wie lange haste denn gewartet  soll ja etwas dauern bei den Jungs


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2009)

das lockoutlasso is ja krass 
sonst schon schlicht


----------



## thomaask (23. September 2009)

chris_a4 schrieb:


> Nun ist es endlich angekommen... meine weisse Rakete.
> 
> Grand Canyon AL 7.0 Gr.M



stimmt, das lock out lasso ist krass, aber innen verlegte züge - supi


----------



## BlueOneOne (23. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> also der nope scheint schon sehr gut zu sein. ich hab nur ein paar alternativen von cnc gezeigt da die 33 mehr mitunter nochmal etwas an gewicht bringen und meiner meinung nach man das ruhig investieren kann.
> 
> der andere lrs ( shimano und veltec ) ist zwar günstig aber nicht wirklich leicht.
> 
> oder mal in der börse nach was gebrauchten umschauen.



Hab mir jetzt den Bestellt ....

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraede...tz::21579.html

sogar schon Unterwegs


----------



## thomaask (24. September 2009)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt den Bestellt ....
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraede...tz::21579.html
> 
> sogar schon Unterwegs



gute wahl. kenne jemanden der hat fast den selben, nur ein oder zwei saison vor her - ist damit zu frieden und sind auch gewichtsmässig leicht


----------



## 1000grad (25. September 2009)

nocheinmal, nun ohne Katzenaugen


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. September 2009)

is doch schick


----------



## divergent! (25. September 2009)

@1000grad....ist das jena?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1000grad (25. September 2009)

Ja das ist Jena, Jena ist toll!!


----------



## ScottErda (25. September 2009)

Was sind das denn für zwei Türme, da Mitten in Jena?!

Übrigens schickes Bike!!


----------



## 1000grad (25. September 2009)

Das sind soweit ich weiß die zwei funktionslosen Schornsteine vom Heizkraftwerk.


----------



## divergent! (26. September 2009)

na wenn du auch aus jena bist müssen wir uns glatt mal kurzschließen. bin ab und zu mal in jena um mit einem anderen forumsmenschen dort runden zu drehen......da gibts einfach zu geile strecken.


----------



## 1000grad (26. September 2009)

Ja, können wir machen, hab zur Zeit eh oft akuten Mitfahrermangel  Die Studenten ham immer während dem Semester keine Zeit, weil sie angeblich lernen müssen (und komischerweise von den Hausaufgaben trotzdem nie n Plan) und in den Ferien sind sie dann weg...


----------



## divergent! (26. September 2009)

ja da wird sich schon zeit finden...zur not schreib mal aggressor2 an. der ist mein jenaer mitfahrer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (26. September 2009)

1000grad schrieb:


> nocheinmal, nun ohne Katzenaugen



nice
kann dir genau sagen, wo du das photo geschossen hast.
wie biste da hin gefahrn? über die hori, oder von hinten ran?


----------



## 1000grad (26. September 2009)

von hinten ran über die Sommerlinde 

stell doch das Bild bei Gelegenheit mit deinem Bike nach...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. September 2009)

is ja langweilig...


----------



## 1000grad (26. September 2009)

über die Horizontale trau ich mich mit meinen Klickies noch nicht, die hab ich nämlich nich mal zwei Wochen...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. September 2009)

na dann fix aufs rad und üben, üben, üben.
dann könnmer auch mal ne runde heizen gehn.


----------



## 1000grad (26. September 2009)

ja ja ich tu ja schon mein bestes, war jetzt die neun Tage die ich sie habe acht mal fahren...es wird es wird...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. September 2009)

gut


----------



## mike49 (27. September 2009)

Hier mal was schwarz-weiß-goldenes:











Die vordere Bremsscheibe (Alligator Windcutter Ti-N) fehlt leider noch.

So, und jetzt ruhig los mit eurer Kritik...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. September 2009)

Gut, dann fang ich mal konstruktiv (ooooooh, wie langweilig...) an: Ich würde die roten Logos von Sattelstütze und Lenker entfernen. Geht recht einfach mit 800er Naßschleifpapier. Danach wieder etwas Klarlack draufsprühen, und die Teile sehen aus, als wären noch nie Logos drauf gewesen.


----------



## mike49 (27. September 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gut, dann fang ich mal konstruktiv (ooooooh, wie langweilig...) an: Ich würde die roten Logos von Sattelstütze und Lenker entfernen.


Ist auf jeden Fall geplant, habe mich da aber bisher nicht so richtig rangetraut. Werde ich diesen Winter aber mal angehen.

Neben Lenker und Stütze werden dann übrigens auch die Schnellspanner dran glauben müssen 

Ansonsten kommt wie schon gesagt noch die passende Bremsscheibe vorne, eine goldene Sattelklemme (von FRM, 11g) und - erst nach Verschleiß der XT-Teile - ein neuer XTR-Antrieb mit goldenen Akzenten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (27. September 2009)

An sich ein schönes Rad. Zweierlei stört mich: Die bereits angesprochenen roten Decals und die eher komfortable Sitzposition + Spacerturm wirkt bei einem so leichten und potentiell schnellen Bike unpassend.

Weiterhin wundere ich mich ein wenig über den etwas inkonsequenten Aufbau. Hast ja geschrieben dass es noch nicht fertig ist, aber da sind halt teilweise echte Leichtbauteile (Vorbau, LRS, Bremse) dran und teilweise eher "schwere", wie Gabel und Kurbel.


----------



## mike49 (28. September 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> An sich ein schönes Rad. Zweierlei stört mich: Die bereits angesprochenen roten Decals und die eher komfortable Sitzposition + Spacerturm wirkt bei einem so leichten und potentiell schnellen Bike unpassend.


Die Stütze war bei den Fotos leider nicht ganz auf der üblichen Position und die 25mm Spacerturm + positiven Vorbau gönne ich mir bzw. meinem Rücken.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Weiterhin wundere ich mich ein wenig über den etwas inkonsequenten Aufbau. Hast ja geschrieben dass es noch nicht fertig ist, aber da sind halt teilweise echte Leichtbauteile (Vorbau, LRS, Bremse) dran und teilweise eher "schwere", wie Gabel und Kurbel.


Zustimmung, der aktuelle Aufbau ist etwas inhomogen.

Habe das Rad halt mit eher günstigeren Parts (XT, Reba, Ritchey Alu-Parts) gekauft und baue es jetzt nach meinem Geschmack um. Nebenbei fahre ich die alten Verschleißteile erst noch runter, sind ja schließlich ganz brauchbar. Blöderweise ist das XT-Zeugs recht haltbar bzw. komme ich nicht häufig genug zum fahren...

Mit der Reba bin ich eigentlich so zufrieden, dass ich noch nicht weiß ob ich die wegen 200-300g wirklich austauschen soll bzw. werde.

Da ich aber trotz komplettem XT-Antrieb (inkl. Pedale), der Gabel und der Bereifung (inkl. 130g Schläuchen) bei ~ 9,4kg bin, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Das Optimierungspotenzial in Richtung < 8,5kg ist also noch locker da


----------



## Tobstar23 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist mein weißer Schatz. Ich werd demnächst mal noch ein besseres Bild einstellen. Bin gespannt auf Eure Kommentare.


----------



## scapin-biker (9. Oktober 2009)

Eine bunte Mischung aus allem !!!


----------



## Tobstar23 (10. Oktober 2009)

@Scapin-Biker: Joa, kann man so sagen. Wheeler-Rahmen, Flite-Sattel, Syncros-Felge vorn, Halo-Felge hinten, XT-Naben, X7-Schaltung, Hone-Kurbel. Mittlerweile hats aber zumindest weiße Hörnchen und weiße Griffe bekommen. Es sollt halt erstmal fahren und das Budget war begrenzt.
Und jetzt mal ne Frage an Alle: Ich hab letztens bei uns in der Stadt an nem  fabrikneuen Cannondale weiße SRAM-Schalthebel und weiße Juicys gesehen. Der Händler wollt die mir aber nicht abmontieren. Kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit, wie man da ran kommen könnte?


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2009)

mit nem inbus sicher

zur bremse:

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=12851


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Oktober 2009)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens bei uns in der Stadt an nem  fabrikneuen Cannondale weiße SRAM-Schalthebel und weiße Juicys gesehen. Der Händler wollt die mir aber nicht abmontieren. Kennt jemand ne Möglichkeit, wie man da ran kommen könnte?



Geduld haben und regelmäßig ebay (auch .com) beobachten. Mittlerweile lassen sich viele größere Hersteller Parts farblich passend zu ihren Bikes bauen, mit ein bisschen Glück tauchen die dann irgendwann bei ebay auf. Weiße Bremsen unterschiedlichster Preisklassen hab ich z.B. schon öfters gesehen.

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich persönlich aber nicht viel mehr weiß an das Rad ranschrauben. Ich glaube das wird dann zu viel.


----------



## Baxx (11. Oktober 2009)

Vorhin war so schönes Wetter, da mussten wir zwei einfach mal raus  .


----------



## onesmiley (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein wildes weißes in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (11. Oktober 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Vorhin war so schönes Wetter, da mussten wir zwei einfach mal raus  .
> 
> Kraftstoff? Schick!


----------



## Baxx (11. Oktober 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Kraftstoff? Schick!



Jep, der Rahmen ist ein H1 von 2006.


----------



## scapin-biker (11. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schickes Kraftstoff !!!!! Sehr stimmig !!!

Wo bitte gibt es blaue Spider ??? Oder beim eloxieren gewesen ???


----------



## Baxx (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey scapin-biker, dank dir! Die Bremsscheiben sind Hope Floating, die gibt's fertig so.





Aktuell haben die übrigens ein Sägezahnmuster:


----------



## scapin-biker (11. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geil !! Danke, haben muss !!!!!

Passend zu meinen Red Metall Zero. Schwarze Spider !!!!!!

Grüße aus Bayern


----------



## biesa (14. Oktober 2009)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> Hier Mal meines
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Würde es Sinn machen, eine gefederte Stütze, als quasi Fully Ersatz an mein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 7.0. Race XC Hartail zu bauen? Bissel dne Po entlasten bei ruppigen Trails. Oder isses Geldverschwndung?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_a4 (15. Oktober 2009)

doofe frage, oder???


----------



## biesa (15. Oktober 2009)

Dacht ich mir, Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Forcierer. (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
was weißes hätte ich auch anzubieten!


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Bike im falschen Forum


----------



## Christian Back (15. Oktober 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike im falschen Forum



Wo ist denn der Motor bei dem Motocrosser?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

erst mit falschem gewicht im leichtbauforum und nun hier... haben sie dich im ddd rausgeworfen?


----------



## goegolo (15. Oktober 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Exemplaren auf Slicks wird dieses seinem Einsatzzweck als Mountainbike wenigestens gerecht. Mir gefällt das Rotwild jedenfalls und Leichtbau ist vom Standpunkt des Betrachters aus abhängig


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich find's cool.
Nur CC ist es halt nicht. Wie gesagt sehr schönes Bike...


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Oktober 2009)

eben, geil finde ich den goeppel ja auch... nur falsches forum


----------



## Forcierer. (15. Oktober 2009)

Sry, habe gedacht, dass man hier alle weißen Bikes posten kann=(
und das Gewicht war nicht falsch, hab extra nochmal nachgewogen!
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (15. Oktober 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Würde es Sinn machen, eine gefederte Stütze, als quasi Fully Ersatz an mein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 7.0. Race XC Hartail zu bauen? Bissel dne Po entlasten bei ruppigen Trails. Oder isses Geldverschwndung?


Warum nicht?

Ich hatte ein 08/15 KTM Ultra Cross HT mit einer gefederten (Paralellogramm/Elastomer) Sattelstütze. Und ich muß sagen, dass ich sie schon etwas vermisse.

Und du wirst eher deine Bandscheiben damit entlasten.
Geldverschwendung ist es keine, da die(se) Dinger ja nicht mehr so viel kosten.
Daher -> kaufen!

@Forcierer.
Nettes Rotwild 


Haben die anderen Foren/Teilbereiche (DDD, DH, FR, AM) eine Rubrik mit weißen Kunstwerken?


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Oktober 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Sry, habe gedacht, dass man hier alle weißen Bikes posten kann=(



Ich sehe hier viel lieber ein mit Liebe und Sinn fürs Gesamtbild aufgebautes Enduro/Freeride-Bike, als ein lieblos zusammengestelltes Reste-HT oder ein 0815-CC-Bike von der Stange. Völlig wurscht ob es hier kategoriemäßig reinpasst oder nicht, das ist ein tolles Bike. 

Lediglich die silberne Kurbel passt nicht so recht, und wenn man es auf die Spitze treiben wollte, könnte man noch die blauen Knöpfe an Gabel und Dämpfer rot (oder schwarz) eloxieren...

Ne Gabel mit schwarz beschichteten Standrohren wäre noch das i-Tüpfelchen, aber sowas gibts ja leider kaum mehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2009)

Forcierer. schrieb:


> Sry, habe gedacht, dass man hier alle weißen Bikes posten kann=(
> und das Gewicht war nicht falsch, hab extra nochmal nachgewogen!
> Lg



und wieder ein mal: suchfunktion an: weises + rad AAAAH da muss ich posten 

aber loeblich das er die sufu kennt und nutzt 

wie gesagt falsches forum aber geiler goeppel


----------



## Cann (20. Oktober 2009)

hier mein Bike...auch in weiß...


----------



## Cann (20. Oktober 2009)

nochmal...


----------



## scapin-biker (20. Oktober 2009)

Schickes Teil, aber .....waren die Laufräder (Mäntel) schon mal im Dreck ??? Noch soo sauber.


----------



## Cann (20. Oktober 2009)

gerade fertig geschraubt...


----------



## #easy# (20. Oktober 2009)

schönes Bike  aber ich bin froh das ich mir diese Reifen nicht geholt habe :kotz:
easy


----------



## Cann (20. Oktober 2009)

warum??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystahr (20. Oktober 2009)

Die sehen mehr nach elfenbein aus.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2009)

Gewicht?


----------



## wickedstyle (20. Oktober 2009)

Cann schrieb:


> gerade fertig geschraubt...



worden, stand so im Laden oder?


----------



## Cann (20. Oktober 2009)

Gewicht 9,8kg...nein ist zusammengebaut worden..alles Einzelteile..


----------



## [email protected] (20. Oktober 2009)

Teilelist?


----------



## Cann (20. Oktober 2009)

Cannondale Rize Carbon Rahmen
Lefty Carbon 110SL 2009
Lefty XC3 SI Stem
Dämpfer DT XR Carbon
Mavic SLR Lefty Satz 2009
Schwalbe Ultralight Schläuche
Conti Race King 2,2 Reifen
Formula R1 Weiß Disc Bremsen
KCNC Kassette MTB 11-32T
Sram X.0 Redwine Schaltwerk
XTR  FD M 971 Umwerfer
Cannondale SI SL Kurbel BB30 Ceramic 22/32/44
KMC X-9 SL Kette
Look Quartz Carbon Ti Pedale
KCNC SC Bone Flat Lenker (56cm)
SRAM X.0 Twist Shifter
PROCRAFT Superlight Bar
New Ultimate Seat Post
Edge Carbon 2010 Sattel
FRM Sattelklemme
Force Flow Schnellspanner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cann (20. Oktober 2009)

hier noch zwei die etwas sauberer sind...


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Oktober 2009)

Baut die 110er Lefty nicht zu niedrig für den Rize-Rahmen?


----------



## Cann (21. Oktober 2009)

nein...das ist absolut ok...zwar ist die 130 Lefty ab Werk angesagt...dennoch finde ich, daß die 110er das Bike etwas Race orientierter macht..keine große Unterschiede von der Geometrie und von der Handhabung...


----------



## Qia (27. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal meins...noch unfertig...fehlen noch einige rote Teile.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

sehr schick... 
aber was eunduro mit Cross-Country Racing zu tuen hat... fraglich...


----------



## Qia (27. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr schick...
> aber was eunduro mit Cross-Country Racing zu tuen hat... fraglich...



Axo...naja...das Teil sieht im CC-Aufbau fast genauso aus.

Nur dass dann andere Pedale, Reifen, kürzerer Federweghebel und die Gabel im Federweg reduziert ist. Ach ja, und ein längerer Vorbau...aber der gleiche.

Das Gewicht ist dann auf 11,5 Kilo im CC-Aufbau, allerdings noch mit den gleichen Laufrädern. Da geht noch was.


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

und damit faehrst du dann rennen? *kopfschuettel*


----------



## Gorth (27. Oktober 2009)

Blöde Frage: warum nicht?



Tauschst die Pedale gegen klickies und machst den Sattel hoch, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2009)

geicht geo fahrverhalten.

wie gesagt kein schelchtes rad. ich glaub ich koennte viel spass damit haben... aber halt nicht auf nem xc race kurs ... und der marathon muss schon seeeehr extrem sein, das es sich das lohnt... faellt mir eigentlich keiner ein.

aber spass macht es sicher  jedes rad fuer seinen einsatzbereich


----------



## Qia (27. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> und damit faehrst du dann rennen? *kopfschuettel*



Bisher nicht, aber wieso nicht?

Die Kiste geht auch mit 130mm wie eine Rennfeile. Mehr als Steif und Leicht braucht die ja nicht sein. Wendig ist sie sowieso. Und auf nen Sieg brauche ich jawohl nicht hoffen...

Mit ner 100mm Gabel kannst Du Dich bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten um die Ecke stellen...wien Karnikel.
Gewicht ist mit anderen Laufrädern (Diese 1,9Kg) auch unter 11 drin. Dat Ding sieht zwar schwer aus, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (28. Oktober 2009)

Cann schrieb:


> hier noch zwei die etwas sauberer sind...



... passt gut zur Küche.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2009)

es geht um die geometrie. und die ist halt eher richtung komfortabel/aufrecht mit dem vorbau/lenker und der hohen gabel.

ich versteh es nicht, warum leute die ein echt schickes rad haben und unbedingt wollen, das es alles koennen soll. klar kann man damit prima xc touren fahren. aber sobald es um rennen geht. ne, dann muesste einiges geandert werden und dann ist es ein anderes rad (lenker/vorbau/gabel/pedale/laufraeder). aber das ist so wie ich es verstehe ja auch gar nicht gewollt. es muss ja nicht jedes rad eine hardcore xc-race feile sein. aber die wollen wir halt nun hier hardcore heist nicht mind. 4000euro! sondern ein auf race getrimmtes xc geschoss.

und kein mensch braucht 130mm in nem xc/marathon rennen. ich werde jetzt sogar meine lefty wohl auf 90mm runtertraveln, weil es einfach nicht race lastig genug ist.

zum abschluss: echt schones rad, mit weiten einsatzspektrum (in dem aufbau). von enduro bis xc/mx-touren ist alles drin. aber genauso wie du damit kein dh renne fahren wuerdest, faehrt man damti kein xc rennen (wo fuer der thread ja gedacht ist ) ich geh mit meinem cube ja auch net zum dh rennen, auch wenn ich wohl leben (unter nutzung aller chickenways) damit runterkommen wuerde 

irgend wann muss echt mal ein xc/mx-touren thread her. da waeren einige besser aufgehoben (und ich wuerde sicher auch reinschauen )


----------



## thomaask (28. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> es geht um die geometrie. und die ist halt eher richtung komfortabel/aufrecht mit dem vorbau/lenker und der hohen gabel.
> 
> ich versteh es nicht, warum leute die ein echt schickes rad haben und unbedingt wollen, das es alles koennen soll. klar kann man damit prima xc touren fahren. aber sobald es um rennen geht. ne, dann muesste einiges geandert werden und dann ist es ein anderes rad (lenker/vorbau/gabel/pedale/laufraeder). aber das ist so wie ich es verstehe ja auch gar nicht gewollt. es muss ja nicht jedes rad eine hardcore xc-race feile sein. aber die wollen wir halt nun hier hardcore heist nicht mind. 4000euro! sondern ein auf race getrimmtes xc geschoss.
> 
> ...





also ich habe mir jetzt mehrere beiträge von dir durch gelesen. bist du bei einem deiner rennen mal auf den kopf gefallen - vielleicht auch des öfteren ? deine rechtschreibung/ grammatik ist unter aller sau. zum selben thema - was ist ein scott strike *carbong* ?
des weiteren frage ich mich, wo speziell im thema "eure weißen kunstwerke" etwas darüber steht, das es xc racing räder sein müssen ?
im übrigen bittet der threadersteller auf der ersten seite um unterlassung von kommentaren/ diskusionen über Spacer, Lenker und Reifenpositionen etc. (siehe erste seite !). unter anderem sind also auch deine kommentare mehr als überflüssig.

@allgemein
was mir ebenfalls weniger gefällt ist, das hier einige andere user angreifen, weil das gepostete bike nich jeden geschmack trifft.
ich denke, das jeder sein rad so bauen sollte, wie es dem besitzer gefällt und nicht so, das es anderen gefällt.
klar kann man sein meinung äussern, dann sollte der satz aber mit "ich würde ..." beginnen und nicht mit "du musst ..." dies und das anders machen.

also, auch in zukunft mehr bilder, weniger diskussionen.

gruß
thomas


----------



## Geisterfahrer (28. Oktober 2009)

Als Denkanstoß: Die Geschichte mit dem CC-Racing könnte eventuell damit zusammenhängen, dass das hier das CC-Racing-Forum ist.
Grammatik und Rechtschreibung sind wirklich nicht toll, aber in der Sache hat er m.E. meist recht.
Ich stell doch auch nicht im Panzerforum unter "Eure olivgrünen Kunstwerke" meinen 911-Turbo ein, der zufällig diese Farbe hat... (nicht, daß ich sowas besäße)
Das heißt ja dann im Endeffekt nicht, daß die Räder schlecht sind o.ä., sondern lediglich, dass sie in der falschen Galerie gelandet sind.
Man könnte doch bei aller Präsentationswut vorher mal schauen, wo die Bilder letzlich landen, dann gäb's die Diskussionen nicht.
Ich finde auch, dass mir mein Ghost relativ gut gelungen ist. Aber es ist ein Tourenrad. Ich werde es also weder hier noch bei den Enduristen o.ä. posten, sondern laß es einfach. Bereitet mir keine schlaflosen Nächte.


----------



## Qia (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja, mein Gott...ich könnte ja ein Bild von meinem XC-Aufbau hier einstellen. Aber da sind einige Teile stylemäßig noch so unpassend. Gelbe Spinergy-Speichen usw. Aber es würde dem CC-Thread gerecht werden.

Bitteschön, nicht so hübsch, aber Marathon CC und knappe 11Kilo.

Und es ist RENN-tauglich. Noch klickies dran, Gabel auf 100mm abgesenkt, dann hats nen 74,5° Sitzwinkel und nen 70,5 Lenkwinkel. Rennmäßiger gehts gar nicht.
Und Gewichtspotential nach unten ist auch noch drin. Locker 3-400 Gramm (viell. mehr). Der Hinterbau schlägt jede Plattform. (das ist kein Spruch, hängt nur vom gefahrenen Sag ab)

Die Kurbeln sind übrigends leichter als XTR und steifer. Und die Laufräder haben ohne Schnellspanner unter 1600.

Es ist halt so wandelbar. Man bedenke: auf dem Rad (301) ist die 24 Stunden WM gewonnen worden. Und das war sicher nicht das letzte Rennen mit Gold.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2009)

:thomaask: was geht mit dir? ich war zumindest noch hoeflich! und auf leuten mit ner lese/rechtschreib schwache rumhacken ist ganz gross (ich weis ja net wie es mit dir aussieht, aber ich hab ein abgeschlossenes uni informatik studium hinter mir).

zur sache: Cross-Country Racing das ist das forum in dem du rumtrollst!

carbong ist eine spassige schreibeweise fuer carbon und kommt daher, weil es "klong" macht, wenn was dagegen fliegt aber soviel subtilen humor kann man von dir wohl nicht verlangen. du wirst ja lieber beleidigend!

ach ja... wenn wir schon am korinthen kacken sind: "reifenpositionen"? interessant! ich kenn nur eine... 

@qia: wie gesagt ich finde es schick (naja die spinergy sind schon immer gewoehnungs beduerftig gewesenn, aber das weist du selber ) 

so ich geh trainieren... OUT!


----------



## Chrisomie21 (28. Oktober 2009)

die barends sind mal übel hässlich


----------



## Qia (28. Oktober 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> die barends sind mal übel hässlich



CC eben... klassischer 90er Style.


----------



## Pace39 (28. Oktober 2009)

OT

Hi,



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> ich weis ja net wie es mit dir aussieht, aber ich hab ein abgeschlossenes uni informatik studium hinter mir).



Daher würde ich Dir unterstellen, dass du eigentlich der deutschen Sprache einigermaßen mächtig bist, obwohl es kein Germanistikstudium war.  

Prinzipiell ist es mir egal welch Schreibstil jemand pflegt, auch ich schreibe sicher nicht fehlerfrei. Aber es ist für mich manchmal recht anstrengend deine Beiträge zu lesen, obwohl mich diese inhaltlich interessieren.

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2009)

jo das oben genannte, in kombination mit badischem dialekt kann ab und an anstrengend sein.
aber es ist ja wohl kein grund so ausfallend zu werden


----------



## Pace39 (28. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> jo das oben genannte, in kombination mit badischem dialekt kann ab und an anstrengend sein.



Das ist nicht mein Problem, komme ebenfalls aus Baden > Heidelberg.



> aber es ist ja wohl kein grund so ausfallend zu werden



Da hast du absolut recht.

Grüße Chris


----------



## ElBosso (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein Explosif bei der Transalp.


----------



## thomaask (30. Oktober 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aber es ist ja wohl kein grund so ausfallend zu werden



wer ist denn hier ausfallend geworden ? ich habe dich zwar persönlich angesprochen, aber weder habe ich dich beleidigt noch angegrifen. wo ist da also bitte der ausfallend werdente teil ?

gruß


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Oktober 2009)

ElBosso schrieb:


> Mein Explosif bei der Transalp.



krasser Flaschenhalter ! Gibts sowas zu kaufen oder ist dasn Eigenbau ?


----------



## RealNBK (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehr sehr schöner rahmen! Hast du ihn mal gewogen? Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es damals Konas gab die kein Übergewicht hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (30. Oktober 2009)

ElBosso was fährst Du denn für Flaschen - was für ein Monster von Flaschenhalter?

btw. sitzt Du mit der langen Stütze auch ziemlich weit über dem Hinterrad oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## torisch (30. Oktober 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> krasser Flaschenhalter ! Gibts sowas zu kaufen oder ist dasn Eigenbau ?


http://www.topeak.de/products/Bottle-Cages/ModulaCageXL
wer's brauch.


----------



## ElBosso (30. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter.
Der Große ist von der Firma Topeak zum Einspannen von PET Flaschen bis 1,5Liter. Praktsch bei einer Transalp, wenn man nicht alles im Rucksack transportieren will.Da der Rahmen aus Stahl ist, ist dies auch vertretbar für die Gewinde im Rahmen.
Der Kleine ist der Tune Wasserträger.(meiner Ansicht nach der Beste überhaupt)

Zum Rahmen.
Kona Explosif (Mod. müsste 2002 oder 2003 sein)
in Größe 19 Zoll. Weiß lackiert. Gewicht 1920g
Die Kombination mit der Fox RLT 100 ist sehr kompfortabel und die Sitzposition ist nicht zu flach.(eben für Touren ausgelegt.)

Gewicht komplett mit Pedalen 11,0Kg


----------



## Qia (30. Oktober 2009)

ElBosso schrieb:


> Zum Thema Flaschenhalter.
> Der Große ist von der Firma Topeak zum Einspannen von PET Flaschen bis 1,5Liter. Praktsch bei einer Transalp, wenn man nicht alles im Rucksack transportieren will.Da der Rahmen aus Stahl ist, ist dies auch vertretbar für die Gewinde im Rahmen.
> Der Kleine ist der Tune Wasserträger.(meiner Ansicht nach der Beste überhaupt)
> 
> ...



Ein schöner klassischer Stahlrahmen. Die Optik ist unvergleichlich.


----------



## InoX (1. November 2009)

Kann mir hier jemand nen leichten Flat Bar empfehlen der ne 25,4er Klemmung hat und weiß ist. Das Gewicht sollte so bei max. 125 Gamm liegen und der Preis bei m70-80 Euro.
Will die Klmmung auch behalten, weil ich mir vor nem Monat nen f99 für 30 Euro (Ebay) gekauft habe und der ja schon ziemlich leicht ist, was ich bei meinem Bike wichtig finde, weils ziemlich schwer ist. 

Bike gibts in meiner Gallerie aber ich denke mal, dass es nicht weiß genug ist, weils nur teilweise weiß ist.

mfg InoX


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

in weiß mit 25,4 kenne ich keinen. da hilft nur ein schwarzer lenker den du weiß lackierst.

in 31,8 gäbe es sowas schon eher aber fällt ja flach


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. November 2009)

Und 125g klappt auch nur, wenn Du ihn auf ca. 45 cm zusammenschnippelst. Carbonlenker kaufen, z.B. FSA (weil einigermaßen leicht und günstig), und weiß anpinseln.

edit: Bleib lieber bei Schwarz. Das wird sonst zuviel Weiß und sieht übertrieben aus.


----------



## fatboy (1. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> [*B]irgend wann muss echt mal ein xc/mx-touren thread her. da waeren einige besser aufgehoben (*und ich wuerde sicher auch reinschauen [/B])


[/B]


Och nee, lass mal. Es reicht doch, wenn Du Deine immergleichen Belehrungen bezgl. race/XC usw. in den anderen Threads abgibst.

Auch wenn Du bei vielen der geposteten bikes Recht haben magst: irgendwann ist auch mal gut und Klappe halten angesagt.

Am Ende wirst Du noch der "Hans-Martin" des cc-Forums...


----------



## ZeFlo (1. November 2009)

... nicht direkt meins, sonder das von meiner liebsten 


































ciao
flo


----------



## thomaask (1. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... nicht direkt meins, sonder das von meiner liebsten
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sind die laufräder 29zoll oder wirken die nur so groß ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (1. November 2009)

26" mit race king, grösse des radls xs


----------



## InoX (1. November 2009)

Find ich ja jetzt irgendwie doof wenns das nicht in 25,4 gibt.
Warum sieht das übertreben aus? Ihr habt doch hier ganze Räder in weiß 
Stelle mir das in Kombination mit blauen Schrauben und Klemmen etc. sehr gut vor.

mfg InoX


----------



## versus (1. November 2009)

hui! das ist aber hübsch. glückwunsch an die liebste und ihren berater ;-)


----------



## mistermoo (1. November 2009)

nach aufbau mit vorhandenen teilen, mein fully für alles was so cc sich schimpft

sorry für die bild quali muss da nochmal ran und neue machen

verändert werden noch gabel/sattelstütze/sattel (liegt schon hier)/flaschenhalter/reifen/lrs erst im nächsten jahr/möglicherweise vorbau auch noch in weiß, hinterbau bekommt noch 
neue lager

gabel/spacer verschwinden und werden entfernt, erst wenn ne neue gabel da ist natürlich


----------



## Qia (2. November 2009)

Sieht schon nett aus, bin aber gespannt, wies aussieht wenns fertig ist und eine ordentliche Gabel passend zur Performance des Dämpfers bekommen hat.

Gehen tut da noch einiges!

Übrigends durchaus sympatisch, dass Du den erwürdigen Orden des Rosenkreutzes zitierst!

In diesem Sinne beste Grüße
Q.°.S.°.


----------



## corfrimor (2. November 2009)

thomaask schrieb:


> wer ist denn hier ausfallend geworden ? ich habe dich zwar persönlich angesprochen, aber weder habe ich dich beleidigt noch angegrifen. wo ist da also bitte der ausfallend werdente teil ?



Et voilà:



thomaask schrieb:


> also ich habe mir jetzt mehrere beiträge von dir durch gelesen. bist du bei einem deiner rennen mal auf den kopf gefallen - vielleicht auch des öfteren ?



Ich weiß ja nicht, wie's bei Dir sonst so zugeht, das aber ist definitiv beleidigend. 

Übrigens: "Angegriffen" schreibt man mit zwei F und "werdende" mit D, von Deiner Groß- / Kleinschreibung mal ganz abgesehen. Wo hast Du denn schreiben gelernt ??? 

Nopains Erklärung für seine etwas liberale Auslegung der Rechtschreibregeln ist u.a. folgende:



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> [...] lese/rechtschreib schwache [...]



Du dagegen hast's halt einfach nicht besser gelernt, oder wie?



thomaask schrieb:


> des weiteren frage ich mich, wo speziell im thema "eure weißen kunstwerke" etwas darüber steht, das es xc racing räder sein müssen ?



Wie weiter oben schon angemerkt wurde, handelt es sich hier um das XC Racing Unterforum. XC *RACING* Unterforum. Fällt Dir was auf? Ja, wirklich???  

Mir selber wär's zwar zu blöd, ständig auf sowas hinzuweisen, falsch ist's deshalb aber nicht.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## maddda (2. November 2009)

Soo dann will ich auch mal...bin fast fertig, muss mich nur noch nach nen paar kleinigkeiten umsehen, ich brauche zB noch nen vernünftigen satz Klickies Hat da einer vielleicht nen tipp für mich...sie sollten auf jedenfall gut leicht sein und schön standfest sein...
Ach ja..das bike liegt ohne Pedale jetzt bei ca. 11,4(mit 2,25 er Racing Ralfs, also da geht noch was)


----------



## rboncube (2. November 2009)

maddda schrieb:


> Soo dann will ich auch mal...bin fast fertig, muss mich nur noch nach nen paar kleinigkeiten umsehen, ich brauche zB noch nen vernünftigen satz Klickies Hat da einer vielleicht nen tipp für mich...sie sollten auf jedenfall gut leicht sein und schön standfest sein...
> Ach ja..das bike liegt ohne Pedale jetzt bei ca. 11,4(mit 2,25 er Racing Ralfs, also da geht noch was)



Schaut gut aus. Ist das ne Sonderlackierung?
Gewichtsmäßig geht da noch einiges. Sattel, Stütze und LRS sind nicht die leichtesten. Die weisse Stütze würd ich eh gegen ne schwarze austauschen, sonst wirken Lenker/Vorbau etwas verloren.

Ansonsten top Bike, viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Rene


----------



## maddda (2. November 2009)

Fulcrum Red Metal 5 1805g
Manitou R7 Super 1552g
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2x 520g
Avid Juicy5 2x 417g
Shimano SLX Kurbel 900g
Shimano XTR Schaltwerk mit Tiso ROllen und Schrauben sgs ca. 180g
A2Z Titan Schnellspanner VR 42g
A2Z Titan Schnellspanner 46g
Speziallized XC Lenker 152g
FSA OS 190 Vorbau 100mm 165g
Shimano XT Umwerfer mit Tiso Schrauben ca. 170g
Shimano XT Cassette 260g
Shimano Schalthebel SLX Rapidfire Plus 280g
Schwalbe 14 SV Schlauch Extra Light 2x 130g
Alligator 6 Loch Wind Cutter Titanium Nitrite Bremsscheibe 160mm 2x 92g
Fun Works N-Light Titan Sattelklemme 9,6g
Selle Italia Filante 190g
FSA SL-250 Sattelstütze weiß 31.6 250g
BBB 1 1/8 Ahead Set Verschluss carbon ca.6g
Manitou Radium RL 340g
Ritchey WCS True Locking grip ERGO 112g 

Sooo hier mal die Liste mit den ganzen Gewichten....Also Sattel is eig meiner Meinung nach gut leicht. Klar würde überall noch was gehen, aber als Schüler is das halt immer sonne Sache mit diesen bunten Lappen
Sonderlackiergung is das nicht...Rahmen müsste die 2007er oder 2008er Version sein...
Vorbau wollte ich noch zu nem weissen wechseln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2009)

hmm nett,... aber der uebergang sattelstutezen-rohr zu stattelstuetzen-klemmkopf sieht auf dem bild seeeehr duenn aus... kann aber auch am bild liegen.
ach ja... das weis von der stuetze beist sich mit dem "perlmut"??? des rahmens... kann aber auch am bild liegen


----------



## maddda (2. November 2009)

Das liegt am Bild, da beisst sich nix...
Weil die klemme sozusagen aus 2 "Bändern" besteht wirkt das alles sehr dünn...ist aber ne ganz normale Wanddicke


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. November 2009)

ich mein net die stuetzen klemmung, sondern die klemmung vom sattel (der stuetzen kopf).
aber  hab es gerade bei bc gesehen sieht nur so aus.
tip: leichte laufraeder... lieber laenger spaaren. da merkste am meisten. xtr/olympic sind net sooo teuer (vor allem wenn du selber einspeichst)


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues Nicolai Helius RC. Es ist nicht ganz CC-mäßig aber dafür weiß 





Ich bin auf eure Meinung gespannt...

Mfg Erik !


----------



## maddda (2. November 2009)

Sehr Geil, tolles Farbkonzept
Wie sind eig. so die Crankbrothers Pedale, ich überlege nämlich auch auf die umzusteigen, weil ich im mom mit so Sackschweren Spd´s rumfahre


----------



## [email protected] (2. November 2009)

Die Lager sind jeden Monat schrott und du hast im Vergleich zu den SPD viel mehr Spielraum. Aber sie sind leicht und sehen gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (2. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab ja mittlerweile meine Twin Ti zu Triple Ti aufgerüstet. Ich finde die Funktion gut und das Gewicht ist mit 170g super. Ich muss die Lager nicht so häufig tauschen. Einmal im Jahr vielleicht. Es kann aber auch sein, dass sie nicht so beansprucht werden durch mein geringes Fahrergewicht von 62kg. 

Ich kann sie empfehlen 

Mfg Erik !


----------



## RealNBK (3. November 2009)

Schmieren und gut ist für mehrere tausend KM


----------



## corfrimor (3. November 2009)

@ jackass1987

Richtig geil!!!

Ich hab' mein RC wegen dem Gewicht nicht pulvern lassen, aber optisch ist 'ne Pulverung einfach schöner.

Grüße

corfrimor

Ach ja: Was wiegt's denn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2009)

ist doch ganz schick. die gabel hat ein bissle viel federweg,... aber ich bin mit meinen 11cm im hardtail besser ruhig 

mit den eggbeatern bin ich genau 3x gefahren, dann kamen wieder meine xtr drauf. du stehst nicht so gut drauf und sie sind einfach nicht so definiert wie spd. aber wer durchgehend die waage im kopf hat, der wird sicher mit gluecklich. 

jedem das seine und keinem das meine 

kauf sie einfach probier sie und im zweifelsfall bekommst du die garantiert wieder los (mein experiment hat mich genau 10euro wertverlust gekostet )


----------



## idworker (3. November 2009)

Hier mal meins, ist zwar ein Cross Bike, aber mit Rohloff.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2009)

jetzt ist aber echt gut!
schau mal wo du bist: Cross-Country Racing und du kommst mit dem cross/stadtrad! das du in der cube galerie nur blabla und tierbilder von dir gibst... aber jetzt hier noch


----------



## idworker (3. November 2009)




----------



## maddda (7. November 2009)

Soo, mein bike ist jetzt zu 95% Fertig, es fehlt nur noch das Alligator Bullet Proof Schaltset. Neu sind: Norton Shores Bar Ends, Speziallized Lenkerband( bitte keine Diskussion ich komme damit sehr gut klar), 
XLC Pro Vorbau und Look Quartz Pedale. (Der rest entspricht der alten Teileliste).
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei ca. 11,1 ohne Pedale. Hab das Bike hauptsächlich für
Marathons und die 24h von Duisburg aufgebaut


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. November 2009)

optisch: das gold passt net,... entweder nur rot oder nur gold.

technisch: schick... irgend wann noch die kurbel

wie ist der daempfer?


----------



## maddda (7. November 2009)

Dämpfer ist top, der Rhamen und der Dämofer haben mir in Duisburg und bei ein Paar anderen Marathons Treue Dienste geleistet, deswegen hab ich mich entschieden den Rahmen neu Aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (19. November 2009)

Mein neues Weißes: Grossman CF 05





Ein paar Dinge werden im laufe der Zeit sicher noch verändert (Spacer,Stütze...), aber vorerst wird damit gefahren.


----------



## Joscha (19. November 2009)

irgendwie "komisch"


----------



## panzer-oddo (20. November 2009)

Keine Kunst, aber weiß und frisch geputzt...


----------



## corfrimor (20. November 2009)

Yeah, beide sehr nett!

Aber zeig' uns die Räder doch mal einzeln auf guten Bildern, vor allem das Deluxe!


----------



## panzer-oddo (23. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Yeah, beide sehr nett!
> 
> Aber zeig' uns die Räder doch mal einzeln auf guten Bildern, vor allem das Deluxe!



Für "gute" Bilder fehlt mir das equipment...oder ich kanns eben nicht besser...  










...


----------



## CSB (23. November 2009)

> Keine Kunst, aber weiß und frisch geputzt...



...mehr Kunst als sonst hier zu sehen ist


----------



## IceQ- (23. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Lager sind jeden Monat schrott und du hast im Vergleich zu den SPD viel mehr Spielraum. Aber sie sind leicht und sehen gut aus.


 
hab die Eggbeater C jetzt nen ganzes Jahr intensiv genutzt und habe keinen Spielraum, keine Lagerprobleme, sondern gerade mal soviel Fett verloren, wie am Anfang nunmal rausquillt, wenn die Teile das erste mal belastet werden. Desweiteren wird explizit gesagt, das man sie pflegen soll.

Eggbeater haben Vorteile, alleine wegen den 4seitigen Einstieg und sie sind besser für die Knie (in meine mtb-gruppe sind deswegen 2 leute auf die Eggbeaters umgestiegen)
Obwohl China Produkt, muss ich sie empfehlen, das kommt selten vor..

@panzer oddo da unten auf der gabel ist aber kein Sticker von einem pin up girl oder soetwas oder?


----------



## Der P (23. November 2009)

Glückwunsch zum IF. Der Rahmen ist ein Traum.


----------



## corfrimor (23. November 2009)

@ panzer-oddo

Danke! Das Deluxe ist einfach der Hammer!

Viel Spaß damit

corfrimor

P.S.: Wie groß und wie schwer ist der Rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. November 2009)

IceQ- schrieb:


> hab die Eggbeater C jetzt nen ganzes Jahr intensiv genutzt und habe keinen Spielraum, keine Lagerprobleme, sondern gerade mal soviel Fett verloren, wie am Anfang nunmal rausquillt, wenn die Teile das erste mal belastet werden. Desweiteren wird explizit gesagt, das man sie pflegen soll.
> 
> Eggbeater haben Vorteile, alleine wegen den 4seitigen Einstieg und sie sind besser für die Knie (in meine mtb-gruppe sind deswegen 2 leute auf die Eggbeaters umgestiegen)
> Obwohl China Produkt, muss ich sie empfehlen, das kommt selten vor..
> ...


 
He hallo
Fahre auch die eggbeater. Bin sie jetzt eine saison gefahren und gemerkt dass sie absolut zerschlissen sind. Sie haben grandioses spiel und ich falle mitlerweile auch schon raus bei mittlerer belastung. 
Die feder ist im arsch...hat spiel.
Frage: Ist das normal?


----------



## rboncube (23. November 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> He hallo
> Fahre auch die eggbeater. Bin sie jetzt eine saison gefahren und gemerkt dass sie absolut zerschlissen sind. Sie haben grandioses spiel und ich falle mitlerweile auch schon raus bei mittlerer belastung.
> Die feder ist im arsch...hat spiel.
> Frage: Ist das normal?



Bei mir waren auch nach einem Jahr die Lager Matsch. Die neuen habe ich jetzt mit Fett vollgepresst, hoffe dadurch das sie länger halten. In Sachen Optik und Funktion gibts kaum eine Alternative, jedenfalls für mich.
Zwei Bekannte fahren ihre Eggbeater, allerdings die SL (ich hab die C), schon zwei Jahre ohne Probleme. Wenn meine C wieder fertig sind, werd ich es auch mit den SL versuchen.

Gruß René


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2009)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein neues Nicolai Helius RC. Es ist nicht ganz CC-mäßig aber dafür weiß
> 
> ...


----------



## s.schwabe (24. November 2009)

crush-er schrieb:


> Mein neues Weißes: Grossman CF 05
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat was und sieht man nicht an jeder Ecke.


----------



## s.schwabe (26. November 2009)

Hier mal ein Update von meinem. Die blauen Nokons haben echt nicht wirklich gepasst. 
Wenns geputzt ist, ist es auch wieder fast weiß...


----------



## onkel_doc (26. November 2009)

rboncube schrieb:


> Bei mir waren auch nach einem Jahr die Lager Matsch. Die neuen habe ich jetzt mit Fett vollgepresst, hoffe dadurch das sie länger halten. In Sachen Optik und Funktion gibts kaum eine Alternative, jedenfalls für mich.
> Zwei Bekannte fahren ihre Eggbeater, allerdings die SL (ich hab die C), schon zwei Jahre ohne Probleme. Wenn meine C wieder fertig sind, werd ich es auch mit den SL versuchen.
> 
> Gruß René


 
Hallo, hab jetzt bei meinem schwarzen rocky die eggbeater Ti angeschraubt. Möchte eigentlich nicht, dass diese dann auch nach einer saison platt sind. Bekomme sie für 300.-sfr. Sind trotzdem noch teuer. greets jenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (26. November 2009)

du musst maximal die lager wechseln ~10-15â¬, und das auch nur wenn dich das pedalspiel stÃ¶rt sofern du welches haben solltst nach ein paar tausend km


----------



## rboncube (26. November 2009)

Joscha schrieb:


> du musst maximal die lager wechseln ~10-15, und das auch nur wenn dich das pedalspiel stört sofern du welches haben solltst nach ein paar tausend km



Und wo gibts die passenden Lager?

Gruß Rene


----------



## wieweitnoch? (26. Januar 2010)

viel Weiss...nur eben nicht der rahmen


----------



## ICON82 (26. Januar 2010)

Das schmerzt in den Äuglein. Wäre mir ein bißchen viel weiß.


----------



## ufp (26. Januar 2010)

Klein


wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> viel Weiss...nur eben nicht der rahmen


Paßt 
Ein Klein und weiß, interessant


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es schrecklich. So ein wunderschöner Rahmen und dann so unangenehm viel Weiß...


----------



## ufp (26. Januar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich finde es schrecklich. So ein wunderschöner Rahmen und dann so unangenehm viel Weiß...


Hier gehts aber um weiße Kunstwerke (entweder Rahmen oder Anbauteile).
Würde dir ein weißes Ventilkapperl  genügen.

Über den Geschmak und darüber dass gewisse weißteile nicht 100% passen kann man streiten, nicht jedoch, dass es sich von so manchem Einheits- und 
ideenlosen Designerbrei abhebt.

Allein dafür gibts Punkte


----------



## RealNBK (27. Januar 2010)

Mir sieht dieser ausßergewöhnliche aufbau etwas zu klein für den Fahrer aus. So weit sollte man die Stütze bei dem Sitzwinkel bestimmt nicht herausreißen. Ist bestimmt auch nicht gut für den Rahmen.
Das einzige was wirklich unpassend an dem Rahmen ist, ist aber der Dämpfer.. Dieses Grau sieht so fehl am platze aus.


----------



## Qia (27. Januar 2010)

Ich finde, der Rahmen ist gerade einmal ein Sammlerstück. Was hat sich Klein eigentlich dabei gedacht?  Sogar beim gleihen System hätte man den Sitzwinkel noch "Retten" können....was soll sowas?


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Januar 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber um weiße Kunstwerke (entweder Rahmen oder Anbauteile).



Ah, und Kritik also verboten. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (29. Januar 2010)

Kurz vor Rahmenwechsel auf Canyon CF 
War 2-Jahre nun mein Alltagsradl. Nur der Rahmen ist noch vom einstigen Attention übrig.


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2010)

Sehr geile Cube...was wiegt das denn?

Öhm iwe fällt mir gerade was auf...arbeitest du zufällig bei SA?
Kann mich auch irrren^^


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Januar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehr geile Cube...was wiegt das denn?
> 
> Öhm iwe fällt mir gerade was auf...arbeitest du zufällig bei SA?
> Kann mich auch irrren^^




  Shitte..erwischt.

Das Cube wog noch 10,9^^
Alles noch ein wenig zu schwer

PS: Nettes Focus  leihst du mir deine Bremsen?!


----------



## maddda (30. Januar 2010)

Wusste ichs doch
Danke danke....die bremsen würd ich doch gerne behalten
Haste schon nen BIld mit dem neuen Rahmen?


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Januar 2010)

Baue gerade zusammen 
kleine Preview hab ich...






Die ganzen silber/orangenen Ortsbeschreibungen am Hinterbau hab ich mal weggeschliffen. 

Schwarzer Schriftzug kommt wohl nächste Woche noch! 
Find den Rahmen einfach nur "BÄAM"!


----------



## Groudon (30. Januar 2010)

PORNO ... das erste mal, dass der CF in weiß mir gefällt !!! hoffe es kommt nicht soviel weißes.


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Januar 2010)

Nope, ausser weissen Yumeya-Zügen nichts mehr.
Ok,... wenn Geld mal wieder in Hülle und Fülle vorhanden werd ich wohl auch
weisse Bremsen kaufen und die Juicy Seven ersetzen


----------



## Groudon (30. Januar 2010)

okay  das ist noch gerechtfertig  

Aber weißen LRS oder weißen Sattel oder sowas wäre too much. So finde ich es wirklich gelungen, mit den schwarzen Parts. 

Haste den Rahmen ausm Outlet?


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. Januar 2010)

Japp
Aber Keine Sorge, mehr Weiss ist nich geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (30. Januar 2010)

Hammergeil! die Züge passen sehr gut und auch die weißen Bremsen wären noch vertretbar. wusste gar nicht, dass Canyon solche schönen Rahmen baut


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. Januar 2010)

IceQ- schrieb:


> .......
> @panzer oddo da unten auf der gabel ist aber kein Sticker von einem pin up girl oder soetwas oder?



..doch, genau soetwas


----------



## .t1mo (30. Januar 2010)

Oh ChrizZZz, das wird gut!


----------



## maddda (31. Januar 2010)

Sehr nice, wird richitg schön schnell denke ich


----------



## ScottErda (31. Januar 2010)

Hab mein neues Quantec zwar schon im Cross Country Bilder Thread gepostet, aber hier passts ja auch rein *lol*

Sorry für den schlechten Kontrast aber was will man machen, mit einem weissen Bike im verschneiten Deutschland  











Wenn der Frühling einkehrt und ich endlich die erste Tour machen kann, gibt es auch bessere Bilder inkl. Gut-Wetter-Laufradsatz


----------



## RealNBK (1. Februar 2010)

Schönes und gutes Rad! Den RoRo würde ich aber nie am HR einsetzen, aber das ist auch geschmackssache! 
Jetzt noch ne zum Schaltwerk passende Kurbel! Das wäre richtig hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Jens one (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## ScottErda (1. Februar 2010)

@ RealNBK: DANKE 

Bin mit dem RoRo generell nicht zufrieden. Der kommt runter sowie ein neuer NN da ist. War nur fürs Bild drauf.

Wollte die XT Kurbel eigentlich gegen eine Shimano Hone tauschen, wegen dem Schwarz..aber das wäre ja ein Abstieg, was das Gewicht und Qualität betrifft.
Weiß nicht welche ich nehmen soll. DIe XT ist jedenfalls schon ziemlich runter gelutscht, was die Zähne betrifft und von der Farbe passt sie ja überhaupt nicht


----------



## Groudon (1. Februar 2010)

Also QUALITATIV ist die Hone in der selben Liga wie die XT!!! Sie wiegt vlt ein paar Gramm mehr, ok. Aber das lässt sich sicher durch die Kettenblätter gut kompensieren.  Und wieso lässt du die XT nicht einfach neu eloxieren? Tut der Funktion der Kurbelarme ja keinen Abbruch.


----------



## ufp (1. Februar 2010)

King Jens one schrieb:


> ...


Ist die Mona Lisa an die Wand gemalt oder...?

Auf jeden Fall: gelungen mit dem Rad


----------



## King Jens one (1. Februar 2010)

von DaVinci persönlich.... hahahahaha nee das ist ein Wandtattoo


----------



## RealNBK (1. Februar 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> Also QUALITATIV ist die Hone in der selben Liga wie die XT!!! Sie wiegt vlt ein paar Gramm mehr, ok. Aber das lässt sich sicher durch die Kettenblätter gut kompensieren.  Und wieso lässt du die XT nicht einfach neu eloxieren? Tut der Funktion der Kurbelarme ja keinen Abbruch.



Also das mit der Qualität stimmt wirklich. Da ist kein Unterschied. Selbes herstellungsverfahren, gleiche Lager, gleiche Steifigkeit nur die Kettenblätter sind schwerer. Aber Die Kurbelfrage ist das größte Übel momentan am Markt. Es gibt einfach keine aktuellen Alumodelle mit einem schönen finish, haltbaren Lagern und annehmbaren Gewicht. Vierkant wäre die Lösung, wenn auch nicht mehr aktuell.
Einziger Kompromiss wäre eine aktuelle XTR


----------



## thomaask (1. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> @ RealNBK: DANKE
> 
> 
> Wollte die XT Kurbel eigentlich gegen eine Shimano Hone tauschen, wegen dem Schwarz..aber das wäre ja ein Abstieg, was das Gewicht und Qualität betrifft.
> Weiß nicht welche ich nehmen soll. DIe XT ist jedenfalls schon ziemlich runter gelutscht, was die Zähne betrifft und von der Farbe passt sie ja überhaupt nicht



ich hätte noch eine mattschwarz gepulverte xt fc-m760 inkl. lager über.
dann wäre das mit der farblich passenden kurbel geklärt


----------



## s.schwabe (2. Februar 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ....Aber Die Kurbelfrage ist das größte Übel momentan am Markt. Es gibt einfach keine aktuellen Alumodelle mit einem schönen finish, haltbaren Lagern und annehmbaren Gewicht. Vierkant wäre die Lösung, wenn auch nicht mehr aktuell.
> Einziger Kompromiss wäre eine aktuelle XTR



Rotor Agilis?


----------



## RealNBK (2. Februar 2010)

ja ja... Ganz nett, aber mir persönlich sagt sie jetzt nicht so zu..


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Februar 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Die Kurbelfrage ist das größte Übel momentan am Markt. Es gibt einfach keine aktuellen Alumodelle mit einem schönen finish, haltbaren Lagern und annehmbaren Gewicht. Vierkant wäre die Lösung, wenn auch nicht mehr aktuell.



Aerozine X12? Race Face Deus? Laufen beide problemlos mit Shimano HT2 Lagern, damit auch mit Hope, King etc..
Und da war doch was mit einer HT2-Middleburn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (2. Februar 2010)

Hab mich jetzt doch zu Hone entschieden...wird nächsten Monat geordert. Wenn wieder Geld fürs Bike übrig ist : )


----------



## RealNBK (3. Februar 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Aerozine X12? Race Face Deus? Laufen beide problemlos mit Shimano HT2 Lagern, damit auch mit Hope, King etc..
> Und da war doch was mit einer HT2-Middleburn...



Die Middleburn HT2 gibts noch nicht, und wenn passt sie leider auch nicht an jedes rad. Die Deus ist sicher immer eine Option.


----------



## wickedstyle (7. Februar 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Hab mein neues Quantec zwar schon im Cross Country Bilder Thread gepostet, aber hier passts ja auch rein *lol*
> 
> Sorry für den schlechten Kontrast aber was will man machen, mit einem weissen Bike im verschneiten Deutschland
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad mit einem passenden, harmonischen Aufbau. Persönlich favorisiere ich transparente Kabelbinder an einer weißen Gabel


----------



## Jan_der_Don (17. Februar 2010)

Soo mein Bike mit spike clow ausgestattet

















neues tuning: Tiso voll ceramik rollen (auslaufmod), fenix pd 30 (super geile lampe!!), weiße klingel


----------



## ScottErda (17. Februar 2010)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad mit einem passenden, harmonischen Aufbau. Persönlich favorisiere ich transparente Kabelbinder an einer weißen Gabel



Danke, danke!!

Habe heute meine neue Truvativ Firex Kurbel bekommen und natürlich gleich montiert. Endlich ne schwarze Kurbel

Neue Bilder werd ich hier posten aber da wart ich jetzt definitv bis draussen das Grün als Kontrast überwiegt 

Ich habe nur schwarze oder hell grüne Kabelbinder (von der Arbeit *lol*). Da fiel die Entscheidung auf die schwarze Farbe...


----------



## NOXY (17. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen alle Zusammen,

dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC vorstellen.

Ist vielleicht kein Superleichtgewicht mit gemessenen 9,74 KG, aber vielleicht auch garnicht so schlecht wenn man bedenkt das ich bei einem Gewicht von 12,36 KG angefangen habe.

Gekauft habe ich das Bike im November 2008 im Votec Werk als Outlet Bike. 

Daraufhin wurde es komplett umgebaut bis Januar 2010.

Habe auch einige Teile rot extra selber eloxieren lassen da es diese nicht in der eloxierten Version zu kaufen gab.

Ich bin im gegensatz was einige andere hier über Votec schreiben sehr zufrieden mit der Marke. 
Und der Service den ich auch schonmal in Anspruch nehmen musste ist super.

Leider klappt das mit den Bilder bei mir irgendwie nicht. Daher gebe ich nur den Link in mein Album an.

Schaut doch mal rein und schreibt wie ihr es findet.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26800

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/26801

:d  aumen::dau  men:


----------



## Mad-Line (17. Februar 2010)

hey NOXY du knall frosch wie oft willst das eigentlich noch Posten das ist jetzt das 5 oder 6 mal!


----------



## Sparcy (17. Februar 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder für Weiss-Fetischisten von meinem neuen Hirsch...
R.C2 FS


----------



## Jan_der_Don (18. Februar 2010)

Also das hot chili find ich echt cool!! wünschte währe meins

andere meinungen bitte

@wickedstyle: hast du einen bike oder mehr in weiß? werde nit ganz schlau aus deinen Bildern? nur aus interesse.. Finde dein buke auch sehr interessant, besonders vorbau- lerker!! Ich kann dir nur raten irgent ein Oberflächenschutz zu benutzen. z.B. wachs oder nanoschtz oder so. Ich hab sogar zwei lagnen 3M folie am unterrohr zusätzlich. Scheiß weiß^^

Das Rotwild find ich auch sehr nett für nen Fully!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2010)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> Also das hot chili find ich echt cool!! wünschte währe meins
> 
> andere meinungen bitte
> 
> ...



Moin Jan,

sei mir bitte nicht böse. Aber ich würde mir von Dir wünschen das Du Dir ein wenig mehr Zeit zum Posten nimmst, damit Du weniger Fehler und dafür vielleicht einen Absatz einfügst.

Das ist so echt anstrengend zu lesen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder für Weiss-Fetischisten von meinem neuen Hirsch...
> R.C2 FS



Schick! 

Sag mal, ist Dir der Lenker bei einem solchen Gefährt nicht zu hoch? Da bringst Du ja null Druck aufs Vorderrad und das Handling dürfte auch nicht wirklich stimmen? 

Lg
Qia


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Februar 2010)

Früher hat Rotwild so schöne Räder gebaut.


----------



## Sparcy (18. Februar 2010)

@Qia: Der Sattel ist schon ein gutes Stück höher als der Lenker. Kommt auf den Bildern nur anders rüber. Vom Handling ist es jedenfalls super.


----------



## Ivonne (18. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein Eigenbau!





Geplant sind jetzt noch rot eloxierte Komponenten, wie Steuersatz, Bremsscheibe (billig bei ebay gesehen), Stopfen etc...und irgendwann ne neue Gabel 
Ich überlege, ob dann auch Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze weiß sein sollten?!

Immer her mit euren Meinungen!

LG Ivonne


----------



## Jonez (18. Februar 2010)

Man sollte den Begriff "Kunstwerk" nicht überstrapazieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (18. Februar 2010)

Ivonne schrieb:


> Ich überlege, ob dann auch Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze weiß sein sollten?!
> 
> Immer her mit euren Meinungen!


Im ersten Moment natürlich, nein, weil zu viel weiß einen erschlägt.

Aber dann, wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet und alte Gewohnheiten (z.B. weil man nur schwarz gewohnt war) ablegt, wird man erkennen, dass gut zusammengestellte weiße Räder durchaus sehr schön sein können .
Wichtig ist nur, dass es durchgehend das richtige Weiß ist und nicht Abweichungen gibt


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

Nach Winterputz und endgültigen Stylingmaßnahmen:

Ach ja: Von wegen "XC Racing" -> ich brauche nur die Gabel und die Laufräder wechseln.

























Lg
Qia


----------



## KONI-DU (18. Februar 2010)

Schönes Rad, aber warum unterschiedliche Schaltzughüllen ? Das passt leider nicht und fällt auf.


----------



## Ivonne (18. Februar 2010)

Wow, wirklich schick! Tolle 

Eine Frage zum letzten Bild: was ist das für eine Konstruktion am Schaltwerk, dieser Hebel?? Bitte klärt mich auf! Hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Gruß
Ivonne


----------



## thoralfw (18. Februar 2010)

dabei handelt es sich um das rockguard system von syntace.

@qia

wieso hast du die zugführung geändert?


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, aber warum unterschiedliche Schaltzughüllen ? Das passt leider nicht und fällt auf.



Danke!

Ich hatte leider keine anderen mehr da....ich hatte aber gedacht, ich hätte noch genug rum zu liegen.  Warten wollte ich deshalb aber auch nicht. Ich ändere das noch passend zu den Stahlflexleitungen.

@Ivonne:

Ebenfalls Dankeschön!

as ist der Rockguard von Syntace, extra für LV 301. Der macht aus dem normalen Schaltauge ein 3-Dimensional verstärktes Schaltauge. So gibt es kein Abreißen des Schaltauges oder des Schaltwerkes aus dem Schaltauge. Auch kein verbiegen des Schaltauges mehr. Ist Superstabil und wiegt nix. Die Schaltpräzision ist dadurch auch absuolut perfekt. 

@Thoralfw:

Zum Einen, weil ich die Optik vorne für total chaotisch gehalten habe und zum zweiten, weil sie den Lack vorne in kürzester Zeit aufgerieben hat und die Schutzaufkleber so schrecklich aussehen. Jetzt reibt nix mehr und alles funktioniert prächtig. Die Optik ist schön aufgeräumt von vorn.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Schwimmer (18. Februar 2010)

Ivonne schrieb:


> Wow, wirklich schick! Tolle
> 
> Eine Frage zum letzten Bild: was ist das für eine Konstruktion am Schaltwerk, dieser Hebel?? Bitte klärt mich auf! Hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> 
> ...




RockGuard heißt das Teil.
Gibt's für die Liteville Modelle 101, 301 und 901.
Es schützt das Schaltauge bei Stürzen und anderen groben mechanischen Einwirkungen.

Gruß
Schwimmer


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

Ivonne schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Eigenbau!
> 
> 
> Geplant sind jetzt noch rot eloxierte Komponenten, wie Steuersatz, Bremsscheibe (billig bei ebay gesehen), Stopfen etc...und irgendwann ne neue Gabel
> ...



Hi Ivonne,
Du musst halt aufpassen mit den Weiß-Tönen, die sind immer Unterschiedlich. Meine Gabel hat einen etwas anderen Weißton als mein Rahmen, glücklicherweise nicht allzu stark.

Aber das kann schon daneben gehen. Schau Dir solche Teile lieber Live an, bevor Du sie auf Ebay kaufst, sonst ärgerst Du Dich nur.

Ansonsten sieht Dein Eigenbau schon ordentlich aus. Dein erster?

Lg
Qia


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Februar 2010)

das Liteville sieht schick aus 
farblich super abgestimmt (Kettenblattschrauben kommen noch ?)
nur weisse Griffe taugen noch weniger wie weisser Sattel,ich spreche da aus erfahrung

das Rotwild finde ich gruselig


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> das Liteville sieht schick aus
> farblich super abgestimmt (Kettenblattschrauben kommen noch ?)
> nur weisse Griffe taugen noch weniger wie weisser Sattel,ich spreche da aus erfahrung
> 
> das Rotwild finde ich gruselig



Danke!  Ja, Kettenblattschrauben, rote Scheibe hinten und unteres Steuerlager.

Der Sattel ist ja schon völlig vergilbt und abgescheuert auf den Seiten, aber die Griffe lassen sich super reinigen. Ich war ganz überrascht, weil ich auch schon Zweifel hatte. Aber sie dürfen ja auch benutzt aussehen. Die Haupt-Druckfläche ist übrigends grau.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivonne (18. Februar 2010)

@Qia
Danke!
Nicht wirklich mein erster. Hab noch ein Rennrad aufgebaut, auch in weiß und vor diesem MTB schonmal ein Hardtail in weiß. Aber Fully fährt sich doch besser, also hab ich den Rahmen ausgewechselt und gleich noch die Formula dazu gekauft und noch weitere kleinere Teile. Ich bereue so, dass ich meine Manitou verkauft habe, denn die jetzige Gabel war mit dem Rahmen zusammen verkauft worden. Jetzt hab ich den Salat, obwohl sie sehr gut anspricht. Es funktioniert aber nur noch der LO.

Mir reicht der Federweg aber nicht aus, schau also schon ab und zu nach einen anderen Rahmen.....dieses Bike wird NIE fertiggestellt.

Der Rahmen ist übrigens baugleich mit dem FOCUS Super Bud Expert. Drauf steht aber Tune Shark X3 oder so. Kenne die Firma "Tune" im Zusammenhang mit Bike-Rahmen nicht. Kann auch nichts finden.

LG Ivonne


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Februar 2010)

Ivonne schrieb:


> Drauf steht aber Tune Shark X3 oder so. Kenne die Firma "Tune" im Zusammenhang mit Bike-Rahmen nicht. Kann auch nichts finden.
> 
> LG Ivonne



Die tauchten in den letzten 2 Jahren oder so öfters auf ebay auf, meist als Komplettbikes. Sind Kinesis-Rahmen. hat mit der Firma Tune aus Buggingen im Schwarzwald nix zu tun. Vermutlich findet man sie deshalb nicht mehr .

Optisch gefällt mir dein Aufbau recht gut, schön harmonisch, abgesehen vom silbernen Hinterbau. Mehr weiß wäre vermutlich übertrieben. Technisch ist noch ausreichend Luft nach oben, aber man muss ja immer noch Ziele haben .


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2010)

Ivonne schrieb:


> @Qia
> Danke!
> Nicht wirklich mein erster. Hab noch ein Rennrad aufgebaut, auch in weiß und vor diesem MTB schonmal ein Hardtail in weiß. Aber Fully fährt sich doch besser, also hab ich den Rahmen ausgewechselt und gleich noch die Formula dazu gekauft und noch weitere kleinere Teile. Ich bereue so, dass ich meine Manitou verkauft habe, denn die jetzige Gabel war mit dem Rahmen zusammen verkauft worden. Jetzt hab ich den Salat, obwohl sie sehr gut anspricht. Es funktioniert aber nur noch der LO.
> 
> ...



Wollte schon fragen ob das ein Focusrahmen ist!


----------



## Ivonne (19. Februar 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Optisch gefällt mir dein Aufbau recht gut, schön harmonisch, abgesehen vom silbernen Hinterbau. Mehr weiß wäre vermutlich übertrieben. Technisch ist noch ausreichend Luft nach oben, aber man muss ja immer noch Ziele haben .



Der Hinterbau stört mich auch noch am meisten. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das Perlweiß finde, das den Rahmen schmückt. Da gibts wahrscheinlich auch noch verschiedene Töne von. Und Umlackieren geht ins Geld. 

Da ich arbeitslos bin fehlt mir das nötige Kleingeld um mir Komponenten à la XTR oder zumindest XT anzubauen, leider. 

Mal sehen, ob ich nen Rahmen finde, der mehr Federung zulässt. Natürlich auch ein weißen. 

LG Ivonne


----------



## wickedstyle (20. Februar 2010)

Jan_der_Don schrieb:


> @wickedstyle: hast du einen bike oder mehr in weiß? werde nit ganz schlau aus deinen Bildern? nur aus interesse.. Finde dein buke auch sehr interessant, besonders vorbau- lerker!! Ich kann dir nur raten irgent ein Oberflächenschutz zu benutzen. z.B. wachs oder nanoschtz oder so. Ich hab sogar zwei lagnen 3M folie am unterrohr zusätzlich. Scheiß weiß^^



Dann versuch ich mal zu antworten:
Das Bike, die Kurbelarme und die Gabel sind weiß, allerdings mit einem Glittereffekt durch eine anschließende "Metallpulverung", sieht man auf den Bildern leider nicht so gut.
Vorbau und Lenker waren Ritchey sind aber Syntace Teilen gewichen.
Einen Oberflächenschutz nutze ich nicht, da der Rahmen 2fach gepulvert(made by KHUJAND) ist und bisher, trotz Steinbeschuss, keine nennenswerten Macken zeigt.


----------



## Illuminus (22. Februar 2010)

Update für 2010









Gewicht muss ich nochmal wiegen, laut Theorie so um die 9,3


----------



## wickedstyle (22. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike! 


Super, dass Du weiße Felgen an deinem Bike hast, ich überlege seit geraumer Zeit ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann, nun hab ich es ja als Beispiel par excellence!!


----------



## thomaask (22. Februar 2010)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Update für 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schon nicht schlecht, aber sieht bissl nackig aus, am rahmen
evtl. am rahmen paar akkzente in dem silber/ grau von der sid


----------



## Splatter666 (22. Februar 2010)

Moin!

Is zwar kein Leichtgewicht, da uralt (91), aber aufgrund der Sattelüberhöhung denke ich, dass ich im CC-Racing-Forum richtig bin; damals wurde es auch dafür genutzt, heute eher für den Trip zur Eisdiele 









Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (22. Februar 2010)

mann mann so ein geiles rad und noch richtig gut erhalten !!!!

aber die Griffe

paar olle Griffe und nen Flite dan ist es perfekt


----------



## Splatter666 (22. Februar 2010)

Das isn Flite  Zwar nur n MaxFlite, aber immerhin; solange der Ur-Flite in weiß net neu aufgelegt wird, bleibt der da dran; ich bin net bereit, über 100EUR für nen alten Flite in weiß zu bezahlen 
Die Griffe sind eigentlich nur ne Notlösung 

Das ganze Ding is übrigends mit neuen Alt-Teilen aufgebaut und selbst lackiert 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Illuminus (23. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> schon nicht schlecht, aber sieht bissl nackig aus, am rahmen
> evtl. am rahmen paar akkzente in dem silber/ grau von der sid



Hatte mal so einige Ideen, was ich als Dekor raufmachen... im endeffekt ist nur das aufm Steuerrohr raufgekommen.
less is more


----------



## NOXY (23. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen alle Zusammen,

So dann möchte ich euch auch mal mein Votec V.XC nochmal vorstellen.
Mit den Fotos klappt das jetzt auch, gab letztesmal einige probleme

Gewicht von 12,36 auf 9,74 abgespeckt. Komplettumbau ausser Rahmen. Sonst alles.


----------



## NOXY (23. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen,

Und hier nocheinmal ein paar Detailaufnahmen


----------



## thomaask (23. Februar 2010)

NOXY schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Und hier nocheinmal ein paar Detailaufnahmen



ist das eine spezialhalterung für den rs push loc hebel ?
ich habe zwar gelesen, das man den push loc hebel an die sram trigger dran schrauben kann, aber wie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ulvaeus (23. Februar 2010)

@NOXY:

sehr sehr schön!!! nicht zu übertrieben, gefällt mir sehr 

Sag mal, wie ist der Thomson Vorbau? ist der glänzend?


----------



## NOXY (23. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ist das eine spezialhalterung für den rs push loc hebel ?
> ich habe zwar gelesen, das man den push loc hebel an die sram trigger dran schrauben kann, aber wie ?



hey da.

das ist ein *Avid Matchmaker Knuckle  Adapter . speziell für den push lock hebel und sram bremsgriffe. spart die lenkradhalterung für den hebel.

gibt es bei r2bike für 10,50 euro. Sind 2 stück dabei. für links und für rechts.

*http://www.r2-bike.de/webshop/Brems....html?XTCsid=aau0kv8soof24qpfptenroots7qj1qnt
*
Sind allerdings noch in alusilber.

Hab ich extra noch in rot eloxieren lassen.

lg. markus
*


----------



## NOXY (23. Februar 2010)

Ulvaeus schrieb:


> @NOXY:
> 
> sehr sehr schön!!! nicht zu übertrieben, gefällt mir sehr
> 
> Sag mal, wie ist der Thomson Vorbau? ist der glänzend?



hey da,

ja der ist glänzend. aber nicht ganz glatt. das material ist cnc abgedreht und das sieht man richtig in der nähe. und das sieht extrem klasse aus. dadurch warscheinlich auch nicht so anfällig gegen macken.

das besondere fand ich daran das der vorbau aus einem stück ist und nix geschweisst wurde.

lg markus


----------



## G-Star (23. Februar 2010)

So dann mal meins......!


----------



## eddy 1 (23. Februar 2010)

Illuminus schrieb:


> Hatte mal so einige Ideen, was ich als Dekor raufmachen... im endeffekt ist nur das aufm Steuerrohr raufgekommen.
> less is more



Lass dir doch einen Schriftzug ( ILLUMINUS ) plotten und mach den aufs Unterrohr kostet nen 10er 

in silber mit roter Outline fänd ich gut


----------



## torisch (23. Februar 2010)

G-Star schrieb:


> So dann mal meins......!



Ist der Vorbau zum testen oder haste Probleme mit den Bandscheiben?


----------



## rboncube (23. Februar 2010)

Das NoSaint ist ja schon schick. Wenn nur der Vorbau und der Lenker nicht wären. Steile Rampen gehen so aber nicht, oder?

Gruß René


----------



## G-Star (23. Februar 2010)

Hey das foto war direckt nach dem Kauf....... der Lenker ist mittlerweile anders ;-)

wird aber das erst sein was neu kommt wiegt zu viel und ist nicht weiß


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Februar 2010)

Der Verstellvorbau würd bei mir noch vor dem Lenker rausfliegen.


----------



## G-Star (23. Februar 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Der Verstellvorbau würd bei mir noch vor dem Lenker rausfliegen.


 meine ich doch auch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (24. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Lass dir doch einen Schriftzug ( ILLUMINUS ) plotten und mach den aufs Unterrohr kostet nen 10er
> 
> in silber mit roter Outline fänd ich gut




und wer plottert ?


----------



## Illuminus (24. Februar 2010)

Da gibts ne menge die plotten. Auch hier einer im Forum (die ölige Kette)
Hatte ich aber alles schon durchgespielt und mal testweise was ausgedruckt, gefiel mir alles nicht so wirklich.

Da lass ich es lieber im "Adamskostüm" 

Ein Update kommt aber noch : Sattelklemme... die token die ich hatte ist mir bei 3nm gebrochen (5nm soll sie abkönnen)...tolle wurst.


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> schon nicht schlecht, aber sieht bissl nackig aus, am rahmen
> evtl. am rahmen paar akkzente in dem silber/ grau von der sid


Hm, naja.
Es mag schon sein, dass es ein wenig nackig aussieht, aber ich denke wir sind alle noch nicht an ein weiße Räder gewöhnt. Eher schwarzen Bikes.

Wobei das Logo der RockShox Gabel eher an die popigen 70/80er erinnert  , furchtbar.
Wenn dann wäre es konsequenter, auch die Gabel rein weiß zu belassen/zu bekommen 



wickedstyle schrieb:


> Super, dass Du weiße Felgen an deinem Bike hast, ich überlege seit geraumer Zeit ob ich mich damit anfreunden kann, nun hab ich es ja als Beispiel par excellence!!


Schön sind sie, und zu einem weißen (oder auch schwarzen) Bike passen sie sehr gut  , allerdings ist weiß, gerade für ein Mountainbike eine denkbar undankbare Farbe. Und vor allem die Felgen. Die sehen dann alles andere als schön aus, richtig unappetitlich  .
(Wobei fast alle Räder, wenn sie neu aus dem Karton kommen, hübsch aussehen  )

@Illuminus 
schick 
Auch die Kombination mit den Schwalbe, Stichwort weiße Schrift, passt 

Ev. ein weißer (Ritchey wet) Lenker oder Vorbau?
Sattelstützen gäbe es zwar auch, werden wohl aber nicht lange (die Farbe be-) halten .


----------



## thomaask (25. Februar 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Hm, naja.
> Es mag schon sein, dass es ein wenig nackig aussieht, aber ich denke wir sind alle noch nicht an ein weiße Räder gewöhnt. Eher schwarzen Bikes.



meine Freundin hatte mal ein Speedbike, starrgabel, rahmen, vorbau, lenker, spacer, sattelstütze, sattel, sattelklemme, felgen, schalthebel, bremshebel und kurbel - alles weiß. das fand ich nicht so nackig


----------



## ufp (25. Februar 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> meine Freundin hatte mal ein Speedbike, starrgabel, rahmen, vorbau, lenker, spacer, sattelstütze, sattel, sattelklemme, felgen, schalthebel, bremshebel und kurbel - alles weiß. das fand ich nicht so nackig


F o t o ! 
weiß und nackig


----------



## thomaask (25. Februar 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> F o t o !
> weiß und nackig


----------



## s.schwabe (26. Februar 2010)

Das Rad sieht aus als hätte es beim Wohnung Malern geholfen....


----------



## thomaask (26. Februar 2010)

s.schwabe schrieb:


> Das Rad sieht aus als hätte es beim Wohnung Malern geholfen....



nur ist in unserer wohnung keine einzige wand weiß   

und weil es so weiß war, wurde es auch geklaut - direkt aus dem eigenen keller


----------



## raddüdel (28. Februar 2010)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raddüdel (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## raddüdel (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## raddüdel (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2010)

Wieder einer mit Dyslexie...


----------



## s.schwabe (28. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieder einer mit Dyslexie...



fast schon Alexie...


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> wieder einer mit dyslexie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torisch (28. Februar 2010)

12kg wie's da steht, also für mich XC.


----------



## NOXY (28. Februar 2010)

hey,

cooler vorbau,

wo gibt es denn diese tollen deckel? kronkorken?


----------



## torisch (1. März 2010)

NOXY schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> cooler vorbau,
> 
> wo gibt es denn diese tollen deckel? kronkorken?


Danke, is von "Niner Bikes" Link. Hab ihn mal in der Bucht gefunden.


----------



## dor michü (1. März 2010)

Um das hier mal ein bißchen zu stören: Was ist die Bucht????
Achso: Sonst ein sehr schmuckes Bike!

Michi

www.fast-zweirad-haus.de


----------



## Groudon (1. März 2010)

eBay = Bucht

Bay = Bucht



die Marta SL ist cool  hab ich auch *lach*


----------



## xbishopx (4. März 2010)

update 2010:


----------



## StarrerStahl (4. März 2010)

sattel und pedale sind der rot-overkill


----------



## RealNBK (4. März 2010)

hat was von nem lasso schwingenden zirkusclown


----------



## Sparcy (4. März 2010)

Cube-Griffe an einem Poison Bike finde ich nicht so dolle.
Passend zum Vorbau müsste noch eine weiße Sattelstütze her. Oder beides in schwarz...
Den roten Sattel und die Pedale müssten auch noch ausgetauscht werden...


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2010)

Das Rad hat wenig mit einem Kunstwerk zu tun...
Sattel, Griffe, Pedale, Lenker, LRS,  Züge, Vorbau und die Sattelstzütze passen einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim.B (5. März 2010)

Hier mein Schemel ...


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2010)

Sieht doch schnell aus!
Passt der Rahmen?


----------



## RealNBK (5. März 2010)

klassisch, schnell, robust. Tolles rad! Auch wenn die reifenfrage persönlichen vorlieben unterliegt, würde ich anderes material vorschlagen. Meine Hardtailempfehlung ist der Racing Ralph in 2,25 hinten und den Rocket Ron in 2,10 vorne.


----------



## Tim.B (5. März 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sieht doch schnell aus!
> Passt der Rahmen?



Ich hatte während der Lieferzeit wirklich deutlich Sorge, der Rahmen wäre mir viel zu klein weil hier teilweise 1,75m Leute gleiche Rahmengröße fahren und ich bedenken hatte das Rad würde mit dem langen Vorbau und der weit herausgezogenen Sattelstütze eigenartig aussehen. Ich hatte auch überhaupt keine Vorstellung welche Größe ich brauche, denn ich hatte noch nie ein MTB ... bin Straßenrennfahrer und habe mit Hilfe der Fausformel für meine "theoretische Rennradrahmengröße", meiner "realen Rennradrahmengröße" und der Fausformel fürs MTB meine Rahmengröße bestimmt, dann noch ein bischen interpolieren und schon kam ich auf eine Oberrohrlänge von ca. 600 Millimetern. Zum Glück habe ich mich nicht vertan ... das wäre echt peinlich für mich geworden  



RealNBK schrieb:


> klassisch, schnell, robust. Tolles rad! Auch wenn die reifenfrage persönlichen vorlieben unterliegt, würde ich anderes material vorschlagen. Meine Hardtailempfehlung ist der Racing Ralph in 2,25 hinten und den Rocket Ron in 2,10 vorne.



Ich nutze das Bike eigentlich nur zum Trainieren am Kompensationstag oder um einfach nur mal spaßmäßig sportlich mit dem Rad unterwegs zu sein, ohne konkrete Trainingsambition. Darum sollte es anfangs auch low Budget werden, die Gabel ist zum Beispiel gebraucht (105Euro) den Laufradsatz hat mir ein Freund für 49Euro beim Rose Lagerverkauf besorgt (SLX Nabe/ Xtreme Felge). Die Reifen sind Conti Explorer für 8,90Euro vom Bikediscount, ich wollte einfach mal ausprobieren ob mir so ein Reifen reicht. Komponentenmäßig habe ich mir garnicht viele Gedanken gemacht, Sattelstütze und Vorbau habe ich die gleichen am Rennrad, Lenker und BarEnds sind entlabelte Ritchey Comp weil mir die Biegung vom Duraflite zu stark ist. Der Sattel ist mein durchgesessener vom Rennrad und der Rest eine XT-Gruppe die ich mir spontan online bestellt habe ohne sie mir vorher anzusehen. Ich bin begeistert davon wieviel man beim MTB für sein Geld bekommt! Ein Rennrad könnte mich für das Geld nicht so begeistern. 

Das einzige was ich umgeändert habe ist der Zahnkranz, bei der Gruppe war ein 11-32er dabei, da kann ich nichts mit anfangen. Hab jetzt einen 13-28er drauf den ich noch herumliegen hatte.

Ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden, für den Rahmen habe ich 240Euro inklusive Versand bezahlt, wenn man sich die Konkurenz in der Preisklasse ansieht ist das echt gut. Die anderen sehen im Regelfall sehr "speziell" aus oder habe viel zu kurze Oberrohre um darauf ein cc-mäßig MTB aufzubauen.


----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

Hab da auch mal was weißes
erste testfahrt



grüße maik


----------



## bonebreaker666 (6. März 2010)

Ein schickes Zaskar mein Herr! 

Auch wenn ich persönlich weiß nicht unbedingt mag, so ist dein Zassi schön stimmig aufgebaut, echt klasse!
Das einzige, was mir auffällt, sind die wenigen silbernen/polierten Akzente, die passen m.M. nach nicht optimal in's Bild. Evtl. Sattelklemmung & Kurbeln schwarz eloxieren? Allerdings ist das natürlich jammern auf höchstem Niveau 

Alles in allem auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Rad! Wie fährt sich's denn?


----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

fährt sich geil schön wendig 
kommt aber wieder ne weiße rock shox rein brauch nur noch neues öl 
überlege die kurbelarme in weiß zu pulvern 
grüße maik


----------



## RealNBK (6. März 2010)

Schönes Rad. Gefällt mir so wie es da steht am besten. Was sind das denn für Felgen?
Und was füe eine Gabel willst du denn in den Hobel einbauen? Das von dir gelobte wendige Fahrverhalten könnte damit hinüber gehen..


----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

sind mavic ceramic 

es kommt ne rock shox judy rein hab sie schon getestet passt alles super



grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (6. März 2010)

@torisch: danke für die idee mit der top cap. welches getränk ist das? grüße in die haamit!



torisch schrieb:


>



hier mal mein neues. ist hoffentlich weiß genug.


----------



## 1000grad (6. März 2010)

Meins, kennt ihr zwar schon, aber trotzdem 






Mir fällt auf, dass mir weiße Felgen gut gefallen würden


----------



## vertexto82 (6. März 2010)

Hier mal mein NICOLAI Helius RC in weiß/wintertarn;-)...hoffe es ist weiß genug!


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (10. März 2010)




----------



## madmaxmatt (14. März 2010)

servus!

Hier auch mal mein neuestes Bike. Hab es die letzten Wochen für meine Freundin aufgebaut. Zu allererst mal der Preis: Hat mich nur 800 Öcken gekostet. Das ist viell. in Anbetracht mancher Teile zu berücksichtigen. Trotzdem hab ich ein paar feine Sachen wie eine Manitou R7 MRD und X.0 Trigger, WCS Lenker, Mavic717/XT LRS und X.9 Schaltwerk und X.0 Kassette. Bin über ein paar Connections günstig rangekommen. Bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um den Müsing Offroad Lite. Selbstgewogen: 1489g, Preis 185 EUR. 

Das Rad wiegt so wie es abgebildet ist 10,7kg. Ist finde ich für den Preis echt ok. Sobald mehr Geld da ist (Studenten...) fliegt die billige Ritchey Stütze raus und es kommt eine WCS oder sowas dran. Auch die Kurbel soll irgendwann ersetzt werden durch etwas leichteres. Ich hoffe, die 10.2kg dann zu knacken. Die Pedale sind natürlich auch nur vorübergehend dran... da kommen Clickies dran, sobald sich meine Freundin an diese Idee gewöhnt hat . "Getunt" hab ich das Teil noch mit einem Sixpack Schnellspanner für 6,99 EUR (hibike.de), der farblich zum rot eloxierten Spider der X.0 Kassette, zum roten Lockout der Gabel und zu den kleinen roten Decals auf dem Rahmen passt, ein paar Griffen derselben Marke, die farblich zur Gabel passen und einem Carbonflaschenhalter mit farblichen zur Gabel passenden Decals (11g  ) Hab das Gefühl, dass ich da in nächster Zeit mehr drauf sitzen werd als sie... 

Beste Grüße aus Freiburg
Matze


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. März 2010)

Klasse Zusammenstellung für den Preis! Auch absolut betrachtet ein schmuckes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (14. März 2010)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen !


----------



## ufp (14. März 2010)

vertexto82 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein NICOLAI Helius RC in weiß/wintertarn;-)...hoffe es ist weiß genug!


Hm, hat was .
Schaut auf den ersten blick, und auch auf den zweiten  wie ein Titan  Rad aus.

Mach mal mehr Fotos


----------



## ScottErda (15. März 2010)

zwar schon in nem anderen Thread aber hier passt mein Bike ja auch rein


----------



## Storck9500 (16. März 2010)

nun will ich auch mal, storck adrenalin pro, 9300 gramm


----------



## ICON82 (17. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> nun will ich auch mal, storck adrenalin pro, 9300 gramm



Also Storck gefällt mir immer.  Mag zwar nicht die Meinug aller sein aber meine. Obwohl die Preise ja enorm sind. Möchte nicht wissen, was das Ding gekostet hat.
Sag mal, fehlen da Lenkerstopfen? Wenn ja, dann mach besser welche rein.


----------



## Illuminus (17. März 2010)

und verleg die Bremsleitung vom Vorderrad nach innenerhalb der Gabel ... tz

 und is das etwa ne aufgeklebte Leitungshalterung am Oberrohr 

...igitt


----------



## Storck9500 (17. März 2010)

ja ich brauch noch lenkerstopfen, muss ich mal bei schmolke bestellen!

warum was ist mit der leitungsführung, das passt gut oder wo ist das problem ?

gibt es denn ander möglichkeiten für die leitungshalterung? leider brauch ich eine !


----------



## thomaask (17. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> ja ich brauch noch lenkerstopfen, muss ich mal bei schmolke bestellen!
> 
> warum was ist mit der leitungsführung, das passt gut oder wo ist das problem ?
> 
> gibt es denn ander möglichkeiten für die leitungshalterung? leider brauch ich eine !




brauchst du alles nicht.
und wie sagte einst ein philiosoph namens arthur schopenhauer "Viel zu viel Wert auf die Meinung anderer zu legen ist ein allgemein herrschender Irrwahn."


----------



## Illuminus (17. März 2010)

true

..macht aber Spaß, dass man es schaffen kann ein Traumbike von jemand anderen, nach eigenen Vorlieben aufbauen zu lassen 
Und manche schrein ja förmlich danach sich ein "Forumsangepasstes Bike" zu baun um so viel Zuspruch zu erhalten, dass ihr Ego gepusht wird. 

zurück zum Storck :
leider gibt es noch keine wirkliche Lösung wie man die Leitung ohne Halterung befestigen kann, hab auch die Probleme. würde ja schon ausreichen wenn man die Bremsleitung zwichen den halterungen am Oberrohr etwas spannen könnte...
Ansonsten leg deine Bremsleitung vom Vorderrad bitte nach innen 

greetz Illu


----------



## ICON82 (17. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> ja ich brauch noch lenkerstopfen, muss ich mal bei schmolke bestellen!
> 
> warum was ist mit der leitungsführung, das passt gut oder wo ist das problem ?
> 
> gibt es denn ander möglichkeiten für die leitungshalterung? leider brauch ich eine !



Schmolke.  Wenn du willst kannst du mir auch Geld überweisen. Das ist dann genauso gut angelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (17. März 2010)

Storck9500 schrieb:


> ja ich brauch noch lenkerstopfen, muss ich mal bei schmolke bestellen!
> 
> warum was ist mit der leitungsführung, das passt gut oder wo ist das problem ?
> 
> gibt es denn ander möglichkeiten für die leitungshalterung? leider brauch ich eine !



Also allein optisch hätte ich sie über die linke Kettenstrebe entlang und dann über das Unterrohr gelegt. Das hätte auch einige technische Vorteile: kürzere Leitung = Leichter. UND : weniger Schwenk und Knickbewegungen als bei der Wippe oben, weniger Reibung am Lack bei der Sattelstütze.

So wie sie jetzt liegt, gehört sie jedenfalls nicht unter die Kategorie "Ästhetisch" . Aber gefallen muss es ja Dir.

Am Unterrohr würde ich sie oben leicht nach links von der Mitte verlegen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## thomaask (20. März 2010)

ich nun auch



 



ja, die leitungen werden noch gekürzt und der vorbau wird schwarz


----------



## benniz (20. März 2010)

mein neues:


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2010)

Endlich WIEDER fertig 








edit..MÖÖÖP


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. März 2010)

Dürfte eine Aerozine sein


----------



## bene94 (20. März 2010)

Focus, Centurion und Canyon sehen alle super aus!
Gibts vom Focus noch andere Bilder?

@chriz: Die Kurbel von thomask ist wohl die hier:
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=795&osCsid=51793ac9a02f46cf11c2012c6b85c5f5

edit: zu spät^^


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2010)

ja wo ichs gerade sehe... *verwirrt* 

THX an euch beide


----------



## thomaask (20. März 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


>



was isn das für ein REBA aufkleber ?


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> was isn das für ein REBA aufkleber ?



Da es für eine SL wohl kein Decalkit mehr gibt
hab ich mir ein Reba-Team-Decalkit bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (20. März 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Da es für eine SL wohl kein Decalkit mehr gibt
> hab ich mir ein Reba-Team-Decalkit bestellt.



achso, ist das das decal kit silver ?
mit dem gedanken spiele ich auch schon, habe aber bisher noch kein bild von dem silbernen decal kit gefunden


----------



## ChrizZZz (20. März 2010)

Das Kit beinhaltet 2 Ausführungen.
Einmal Silber/Grau und Grau/Silber.

Habe momentan das mit dem höheren Grau-Anteil aufgeklebt.
VIelleicht bei dem nächsten Service mal die silberenen draufmachen.

Nr. #11.4015.319.030  - Reba Team Decal Kit, silver 2009

Hatte ich vor nem halben Jahr bei bike-components.de gekauft.
Die haben dort ne sehr umfangreiche Liste von SRAM gehabt, da musst ich mich erstmal durchlesen. Preis weiss ich leider nicht mehr genau... aber zwischen 20-30EUR muss man rechnen.


----------



## thomaask (20. März 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Das Kit beinhaltet 2 Ausführungen.
> Einmal Silber/Grau und Grau/Silber.
> 
> Habe momentan das mit dem höheren Grau-Anteil aufgeklebt.
> ...



ich habe in der list nur rot und silber gefunden


----------



## benniz (21. März 2010)

@bene94: klar, gibt es


----------



## ufp (21. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich nun auch
> 
> ja, die leitungen werden noch gekürzt und der vorbau wird schwarz


Sehr schön, und leider mittlerweile auch selten.


Vorbau würde ich auch einen schwarzen nehmen, um etwas Kontrast reinzubringen, oder dann halt auf ganz extrem gehen  und eine weiße Sattelstütze nehmen.

Und bitte: An ein weißes Rad, gehört keine silberne Kurbel !
Nur eine schwarze passt wirklich!
Oder eine weiße 
Anscheinend hast du aber eh eine oben (weiß mit Schwarzanteilen) 

mfg ufp


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. März 2010)

Oder eine weisse Schönheit 




und extrem kann ja auch gefallen , ist natürlich alles  Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. März 2010)

Die Aerozine an Thomaasks Rad ist doch gar nicht silber. Paßt recht gut, finde ich.


----------



## InoX (21. März 2010)

sind die weißen geax schonmal gefahren worden?

mfG inoX


----------



## Rhombus (21. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ich habe in der list nur rot und silber gefunden



Könnte mir ggf. jemand einen Link schicken, in dem ich dies Decals kaufen kann? Meine sind arg lediert....

Und ich suche mich bei Google schimmelig, finde aber nicht einen einzigen Shop!

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## kris. (21. März 2010)

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/graphicshackuk
http://stores.shop.ebay.de/TREX4900-STICKERS-DECALS-SUPERSTORE

silberne rebas habe ich zwar grade nicht so schnell gefunden, aber fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. März 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> sind die weißen geax schonmal gefahren worden?
> 
> mfG inoX




Klar, die Lauffläche ist hinterher noch genauso weiss wie es weisse Griffe bleiben  
Mit etwas Pflege nach der Tour ists akzeptabel


----------



## Rhombus (21. März 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/graphicshackuk
> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/TREX4900-STICKERS-DECALS-SUPERSTORE
> 
> silberne rebas habe ich zwar grade nicht so schnell gefunden, aber fragen kostet ja nix



Ahoi, die haben ja alle nur Decals für die alten -08 Reba's. Ich dachte man kann hier irgendwo innerhalb Deutschlands originale Decals kaufen????


----------



## bene94 (21. März 2010)

benniz schrieb:


> @bene94: klar, gibt es


 
Danke, gefällt mir sehr gut!
Aber die Rottöne passen nicht zusammen?


----------



## thomaask (21. März 2010)

kris. schrieb:


> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/graphicshackuk
> http://stores.shop.ebay.de/TREX4900-STICKERS-DECALS-SUPERSTORE
> 
> silberne rebas habe ich zwar grade nicht so schnell gefunden, aber fragen kostet ja nix



am besten bei bike-components.de den onlineberater direkt fragen oder bei hibike.de HIER aber die haben einfach eine laufende liste, da sucht man echt lange


----------



## thomaask (21. März 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Vorbau würde ich auch einen schwarzen nehmen, um etwas Kontrast reinzubringen, oder dann halt auf ganz extrem gehen  und eine weiße Sattelstütze nehmen.


wäre der spacer vom steuersatz weiß würde ich glatt ne weiße stütze ran bauen. weiß stütze würde gar nicht so doof aussehen




ufp schrieb:


> Und bitte: An ein weißes Rad, gehört keine silberne Kurbel !



meinst du mich ?
meine kurbel ist weiß


----------



## ScottErda (21. März 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ja, die leitungen werden noch gekürzt und der vorbau wird schwarz



Warum wartest du dann nicht so lange mit den Bildern bis wenigstens die Leitungen gekürzt sind?!

Fahren kann man so ja nicht, oder?! Da bleibt man ja an jedem Ast hängen

Sonst schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (21. März 2010)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Oder eine weisse Schönheit



Oh man, wenn ich die nochmal finden würde,.... abwarten und suchen (Tee trinken)


----------



## wieweitnoch? (21. März 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn ich die nochmal finden würde,.... abwarten und suchen (Tee trinken)



Viel Erfolg , bei Ebay ging sie vor zwei Monaten als vierkant für 185 Euro weg ............selten, schön und leicht !


----------



## thomaask (21. März 2010)

ScottErda schrieb:


> Warum wartest du dann nicht so lange mit den Bildern bis wenigstens die Leitungen gekürzt sind?!


weil ich es gerade mal bei der hand hatte ...



ScottErda schrieb:


> Fahren kann man so ja nicht, oder?! Da bleibt man ja an jedem Ast hängen



fahren kann man
ich weiß auch nicht wo du fährst. in unsere hiesigen fauna und flora hängen äste nicht in lenkerhähe


----------



## Slow (21. März 2010)

benniz schrieb:


> mein neues:



Sieht sehr gut aus!

Hast du das Rad so gekauft, oder selbst aufgebaut?
Wie ist der Focus Rahmen und weißt du das Gewicht?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Schrommski (22. März 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn ich die nochmal finden würde,.... abwarten und suchen (Tee trinken)



Ich habse!!! 
(Damals neu gekauft!)


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. März 2010)

Syncros schrieb:


> Ich habse!!!
> (Damals neu gekauft!)



Na toll   
Ich habse vor nem Monat bei Egay verschlafen (hupps Wortspiel)


----------



## benniz (22. März 2010)

Bis auf den LRS, lenker, Vorbau, Kurbel und Reifen ist alles schon verbaut gewesen.
Der Rahmen fährt sich super. Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## snemeis (22. März 2010)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update meines Bikes:

Endorfin Speed 2 SL
SID TEAM
Woodman Carbon Stütze
Crossmax SLR
RITCHEY WCS Carbon Lenker Steuersatz und Vorbau
usw.

Bild ist vor paar Tagen im Trainingslager in GranCanaria entstanden.
9 Tage 25-30 Grad und immer Sonne. Einfach Geil. 

Kette rechts

Michi


----------



## ICON82 (23. März 2010)

snemeis schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein kleines Update meines Bikes:
> 
> Endorfin Speed 2 SL
> SID TEAM
> ...



Schick. Sieht fast wie eine Fotomontage aus. Wasn das für eine Pumpe an der Satteltasche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snemeis (23. März 2010)

Naja sieht aber auch nur so aus.

Die Pumpe war meine gute alte Alu Topeak Pumpe.

Leider hat Sie GranCanaria nicht überlebt (Ventilaufnahme herausvibriert). Dafür gabe es nun die gleiche aus Carbon.

Ist auch gut


----------



## .t1mo (23. März 2010)

Schönes Ding das Endorfin


----------



## snemeis (23. März 2010)

Hier auch mal von der anderen Seite und ca. 1500Hm höher.


----------



## BlueOneOne (3. April 2010)

Hier mein Update 2010


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2010)

Also.
Die weiß lackierten Spider gefallen mir nicht, ebenso die Farbe der Shifter (sollte wohl die 570er LX Gold sein; wirkt etwas verloren) und der Riser. 
Funktioniert die Kombination aus HS33 Hebeln und Marta Bremssätteln gut?


----------



## eddy 1 (3. April 2010)

ist das die perspektive oder hat das endorfin so einen extremen Lenkwinkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. April 2010)

Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, wieso man einen breiten Riser mit Semislicks kombiniert. Entweder man braucht die Kontrolle im Gelände, dann braucht man aber auch Traktion. Oder man will schnell auf der Straße sein, da ist solch eine breite Griffposition aber nicht gerade dienlich.

Was fährst Du mit dem Rad? Straßentraining? Feldwege? Trails?


----------



## BlueOneOne (4. April 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Also.
> Die weiß lackierten Spider gefallen mir nicht, ebenso die Farbe der Shifter (sollte wohl die 570er LX Gold sein; wirkt etwas verloren) und der Riser.
> Funktioniert die Kombination aus HS33 Hebeln und Marta Bremssätteln gut?



Die Kombi HS33 Bremsehebel und Louise Bremssatteln funktionieren sehr Gut....ich habe zumindestens keinerlei Probleme (und man kann den Hebelweg selbst bestimmen. Die Goldenen LX shifter sind noch ein Überbleibsel von dem Vorgänger Radl.... ich mag die neuen LX/XT Shifter nicht so gerne.


----------



## BlueOneOne (4. April 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht, wieso man einen breiten Riser mit Semislicks kombiniert. Entweder man braucht die Kontrolle im Gelände, dann braucht man aber auch Traktion. Oder man will schnell auf der Straße sein, da ist solch eine breite Griffposition aber nicht gerade dienlich.
> 
> Was fährst Du mit dem Rad? Straßentraining? Feldwege? Trails?




Wie breit meinst du denn das der Riser ist? bzw. wie Breit darf dieser deiner Meinung nach sein ?

das Rad beweg ich Hauptsächlich auf der Straße und Feldwegen.
Also mir passt es


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. April 2010)

Von dürfen kann keine Rede sein. Jeder wie er mag. Es hat sich nur - nicht ohne Grund - eingebürgert, schmalere Lenker und mehr Sattelüberhöhung im leichten Terrain zu fahren. Nichts dagegen, wenn jemand abweicht, aber hinterfragen darf man das doch. Wenn Du allerdings keine Kommentare zu Deinem Rad hören willst oder nur welche, die mit "Wow, super!" anfangen, dann schreib das doch einfach dazu. Dann schreibe ich nichts oder kommentiere bloß den Rollamajig, den finde ich gut.

Ich tippe auf knapp über 60cm. Und bei Straße und Feldwegen würde ICH mich eher an einem Rennradlenker orientieren...


----------



## BlueOneOne (5. April 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Von dürfen kann keine Rede sein. Jeder wie er mag. Es hat sich nur - nicht ohne Grund - eingebürgert, schmalere Lenker und mehr Sattelüberhöhung im leichten Terrain zu fahren. Nichts dagegen, wenn jemand abweicht, aber hinterfragen darf man das doch. Wenn Du allerdings keine Kommentare zu Deinem Rad hören willst oder nur welche, die mit "Wow, super!" anfangen, dann schreib das doch einfach dazu. Dann schreibe ich nichts oder kommentiere bloß den Rollamajig, den finde ich gut.
> 
> Ich tippe auf knapp über 60cm. Und bei Straße und Feldwegen würde ICH mich eher an einem Rennradlenker orientieren...




Natürlich darf und soll man kommentare dazu abgeben sonst hätte ich das Foto ja net einstellen brauchen,genau so wie ich dazu dann auch mein kommentar dazu einbringe.Der Riser ist 58cm breit und mir passt es ganz gut.Noch schmaler gehts auch leider nicht wegen schalthebel....und graden Raiser mag ich net so vom lenkverhalten.

Würde mich über weitere Kommentare und verbesserungsvorschläge freuen....sorry das meine Antworten davor nicht so rüber gekommen sind.


----------



## torisch (5. April 2010)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. April 2010)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> Natürlich darf und soll man kommentare dazu abgeben sonst hätte ich das Foto ja net einstellen brauchen,genau so wie ich dazu dann auch mein kommentar dazu einbringe.Der Riser ist 58cm breit und mir passt es ganz gut.Noch schmaler gehts auch leider nicht wegen schalthebel....und graden Raiser mag ich net so vom lenkverhalten.
> 
> Würde mich über weitere Kommentare und verbesserungsvorschläge freuen....sorry das meine Antworten davor nicht so rüber gekommen sind.



Paßt!
58cm ist jetzt wirklich nicht all zu breit, da habe ich mich täuschen lassen und Riser mit breit gleichgesetzt.


----------



## trd__1 (9. April 2010)

Stell meins hier auch noch rein, obwohl schon im CC-Thread gepostet. Schliesslich ist es in 2 Wochen mit dem Sleek-Rahmen dann nicht mehr weiss, resp. nur noch am Steuerkopf 
Gewicht: 10.70kg


----------



## Supercross SC7 (9. April 2010)

Hey, 

Sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da teilweiße, Respekt!

Auch wenn mein neues Cube nicht ganz weiß ist, stell ichs mal dazu 
Es ist ein Reaction GTC in weiß mit einigen Umbauten....

Ich wollte eigentlich nur das Rahmenset kaufen und mir dann daraus mein neues Wettkampf-Hardtail aufbauen, aber da mich das Komplettrad kaum mehr gekostet hat als der Rahmen... naja... 

So wie es da steht sind noch die Trainingslaufräder verbaut (DT XCR 180), und die Komponentenauswahl ist noch nicht entgültig...






























Mal schaun wie sichs so im Rennen fährt, ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (9. April 2010)

frisch geschlüpft, weiß u relativ selten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/613970

ich habe mir nicht die letzten 2000+ beiträge durchgelesen. gibt es putztipps?   
das war jedenfalls auch eine intention des threaderstellers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alu-xb (10. April 2010)

das cube is doch auch mal richtig sexy!
ich würde es direkt gegen mein ht tauschen 

mfg


----------



## Kevin N (10. April 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Sehr schöne Bikes habt ihr da teilweiße, Respekt!
> 
> ...



Irgendwie fände ich da einen roten Sattel extrem geil.
Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## Supercross SC7 (10. April 2010)

Ja, ich bin nur am Überlegen ob n´roter oder ein weißer SLR.....


----------



## Kevin N (10. April 2010)

Einen Roten, aufgrund der weißen Stütze


----------



## Groudon (10. April 2010)

das stimmt! aber ich hoffe der rote beist sich nicht mit den anderen rottönen...


----------



## Supercross SC7 (11. April 2010)

Hm, das ist meiner Meinung das Problem, der Rote SLR passt farblich nicht wirklich zu den andern Rottönen am Rad...


----------



## mcscotti (11. April 2010)

ihr habt sorgen ! denkt eher mal über ne slx  kurbel im vergleich zu einem xtr schaltwerk nach ! das beist sich noch viel mehr !


----------



## ohneworte (11. April 2010)

mcscotti schrieb:


> ihr habt sorgen ! denkt eher mal über ne slx  kurbel im vergleich zu einem xtr schaltwerk nach ! das beist sich noch viel mehr !



Ist also nicht nur mir aufgefallen!


----------



## spidermarkus (11. April 2010)

Sieht wirklich schick aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcscotti (11. April 2010)

wirklich schickes rad ! nur fehlen die ventil kappen oder is das leichtbau !!!
komplett xt und die kuhhörner ab dann geht als rad durch !!!


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2010)

Moin
FAST ganz weiß...
mfg





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ICON82 (11. April 2010)

mcscotti schrieb:


> wirklich schickes rad ! nur fehlen die ventil kappen oder is das leichtbau !!!
> komplett xt und die kuhhörner ab dann geht als rad durch !!!



Ansichtssache.


----------



## Supercross SC7 (11. April 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist also nicht nur mir aufgefallen!





Die SLX stammt noch vom Komplettbike, wird nächsten Monat gegen XTR getauscht... Nur als Student geht das finanziell auch nicht so schnell...  wie gesagt, nächsten Monat......

Die WCS-Hörnchen kommen sicher nicht ab, das Rad wird in CC-Rennen gefahren, da halte ich Barends nicht für falsch (bin auf jeden fall 7 Jahre damit erfolgreich gefahren )

Zwecks Ventilkappen? Versteh ich net? Soll ich welche draufmachen oder was?


----------



## mcscotti (11. April 2010)

sicher is das mit den barends ansichtssache ! is ja auch nur meine meinung ! sollte keine kritik sein sondern das deutlich machen meiner meinung ! was wiegt den das cube so !!!
kommt da mit xtr was unter 10 kilo raus ???


----------



## Supercross SC7 (11. April 2010)

mcscotti schrieb:


> sicher is das mit den barends ansichtssache ! is ja auch nur meine meinung ! sollte keine kritik sein sondern das deutlich machen meiner meinung ! was wiegt den das cube so !!!
> kommt da mit xtr was unter 10 kilo raus ???



Kein Thema, so wars auch nicht gemeint... 

Wenn die WK-Laufräder drinn sind und dann ne XTR-Kurbel drann is, sollten es schon unter 10kg sein, ich denk an 9,xxx   Der Rest is ja recht leicht, nur die Reba drückt halt a weng auf die Waage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcscotti (11. April 2010)

ja okay aber was gibt es denn schon unter der reba ! meine sid wiegt auch 1500 gramm !!! das sind viellei 100 gramm unterschied ! aber mit nem 10 kilo hardtail kann man schonmal angreifen !


----------



## Supercross SC7 (11. April 2010)

mcscotti schrieb:


> ja okay aber was gibt es denn schon unter der reba ! meine sid wiegt auch 1500 gramm !!! das sind viellei 100 gramm unterschied ! aber mit nem 10 kilo hardtail kann man schonmal angreifen !



Ja da hast du auch wieder recht.... von der neuen Sid wurde mir eben abgeraten, da die Buchsen im CC / Marathon-Einsatz recht schnell verschleißen sollen (?)  Genau des Problem hatte ich eben auch an meinem vorherigen Wk-Bike mit ner FOX-Gabel....

Performance-mäßig is die Reba aber net schlecht, besser als meine FOX F80 RL


----------



## ICON82 (11. April 2010)

mcscotti schrieb:


> sicher is das mit den barends ansichtssache ! is ja auch nur meine meinung ! sollte keine kritik sein sondern das deutlich machen meiner meinung ! was wiegt den das cube so !!!
> kommt da mit xtr was unter 10 kilo raus ???



Ob da nun XT oder SLX dran ist. Das macht den Bock nicht fett.


----------



## thomaask (11. April 2010)

mcscotti schrieb:


> ihr habt sorgen ! denkt eher mal über ne slx  kurbel im vergleich zu einem xtr schaltwerk nach ! das beist sich noch viel mehr !



einstellungsfrage des besitzers
ne kurbel sowie pedale etc. gehören zu verschleißteilen. warum also ne kurbel ans rad zimmern, wo die kettenblätter sowiel kosten wie 2 neue kurbeln ? 



mcscotti schrieb:


> wirklich schickes rad ! nur fehlen die ventil kappen oder is das leichtbau !!!
> komplett xt und die kuhhörner ab dann geht als rad durch !!!



wenn man richtig gelesen hat, will er damit rennen fahren - geht als um zeit.
da fängst du dann erst an, mit ventilkappen abschrauben


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (11. April 2010)

Neue Pedale kommen drauf so bald mein Knie wieder vollkommen Fit ist.

Grüße
Philipp


----------



## J.O (11. April 2010)

Gerade erst bekommen daher noch Serie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## der mo (12. April 2010)

Supercross SC7 schrieb:


> Wenn die WK-Laufräder drinn sind und dann ne XTR-Kurbel drann is, sollten es schon unter 10kg sein, ich denk an 9,xxx   Der Rest is ja recht leicht, nur die Reba drückt halt a weng auf die Waage



weißt du, was der rahmen wiegt? würde mich sehr interessieren. 

hab das bike neulich beim händler probegefahren und war etwas enttäuscht. von diesem wuchtigen tretlager-gehäuse hätte ich mir etwas mehr steifigkeit versprochen. hat mies geknarzt und nachgegeben im wiegetritt. vlt ein montags-cube gewesen? 

aber sieht schon echt gut aus! mir würde daran nen schwarzer sattel mit etwas weiß gut gefallen.


----------



## Supercross SC7 (12. April 2010)

der mo schrieb:


> weißt du, was der rahmen wiegt? würde mich sehr interessieren.
> 
> hab das bike neulich beim händler probegefahren und war etwas enttäuscht. von diesem wuchtigen tretlager-gehäuse hätte ich mir etwas mehr steifigkeit versprochen. hat mies geknarzt und nachgegeben im wiegetritt. vlt ein montags-cube gewesen?
> 
> aber sieht schon echt gut aus! mir würde daran nen schwarzer sattel mit etwas weiß gut gefallen.




Sorry, was der Rahmen einzeln wiegt weiß ich nicht, laut Hersteller ca 1100-1200gr... 

Zur Steifgkeit kann ich nur sagen, das ich bis jetzt keine Probleme hatte oder Defizite erkennen konnte (Kein Knarzen oder so)... Ich bin es aber auch kaum gefahren bis jetzt... Nächstes Wochenende wird es seine Rennpremiere beim MTB-Marathon in München haben, danach kann ich mehr dazu sagen, wie es sich unter Wettkampfbedingungen fährt...


----------



## Thomas800 (13. April 2010)

mein neues Zoulou Cooma


----------



## Himbeergeist (13. April 2010)

@ Thomas: Schönes Bike!
Ich würde aber die Leitungsabgänge noch etwas drehen, dass die Bremsleitungen schöner liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arcane (13. April 2010)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> frisch geschlüpft, weiß u relativ selten:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/613970
> 
> ich habe mir nicht die letzten 2000+ beiträge durchgelesen. gibt es putztipps?
> das war jedenfalls auch eine intention des threaderstellers.



...ohh yes, endlich mal wieder ein Exot. Das Sunn ist sehr fein anzusehen. Etwas an Charme habe die Franzosen ja schon verloren aber dieses Bike gefällt mal wieder. 
Ein paar weitere Bilder fände ich super...


----------



## KONI-DU (14. April 2010)

Thomas800 schrieb:


> mein neues Zoulou Cooma
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185516



Gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## panzer-oddo (29. April 2010)

Kleines update mit schwarzer Kurbel und Rädern...noch immer kein Kunstwerk aber weiß..:


----------



## .t1mo (29. April 2010)

Sieht gut aus! Kommt der Spacer über dem Vorbau noch weg bzw. wird der Schaft noch gekürzt oder bist Du noch auf der Suche nach der optimalen Position?

Bist auch einer von denen über 1,90 oder?


----------



## Trek6300 (29. April 2010)

So nun möchte ich Euch mal meinen Weißen Renner vorstellen. Für neue Ideen bezüglich verbesserungen bin ich natürlich dankbar.


----------



## J.O (29. April 2010)

Dein Bild funst nicht


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. April 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Kommt der Spacer über dem Vorbau noch weg bzw. wird der Schaft noch gekürzt oder bist Du noch auf der Suche nach der optimalen Position?
> 
> Bist auch einer von denen über 1,90 oder?



Danke! Der Turm kommt noch weg, werd demnächst die Säge ansetzen. Bin etwas über 1,90.


----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

Wie das Bild funzt nicht? Wie stellt ihr den eure Bilder ein?


----------



## thomaask (30. April 2010)

Trek6300 schrieb:


> Wie das Bild funzt nicht? Wie stellt ihr den eure Bilder ein?



ich sehe dein bike auch nicht im forum, oder muss man da in dein album ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

Wie stellt ihr den die Bilder ein ?


----------



## thomaask (30. April 2010)

Trek6300 schrieb:


> Wie stellt ihr den die Bilder ein ?



dein bild im album anklicken, dann BBCode ein-/ausblenden anklicken, Link kopieren, dann in deinem nachrichtenfeld Button LINK EINFÜGEN anklicken, dann den kopierten BBCode einfügen - fertig


----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

Also muss ich das Bild erst in mein Album laden. Ok danke für die Hilfe. Also mein Bike seht Ihr dann heute Abend. Ps muss noch ein paar Stunden arbeiten


----------



## thomaask (30. April 2010)

Trek6300 schrieb:


> Also muss ich das Bild erst in mein Album laden. Ok danke für die Hilfe. Also mein Bike seht Ihr dann heute Abend. Ps muss noch ein paar Stunden arbeiten



irgendwohin musst du es laden, oder sollen wir alle auf deinen rechner zugreifen ?


----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

So erneuter Versuch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (30. April 2010)

also ich sehe immer noch nichts 

edit: aber ich nehme an es ist das rot-weiße trek in deinem album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

Jo rochtig ich probiere es nacher noch mal in Ruhe


----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

So mal sehen obs den diesmal klappt.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (30. April 2010)

ich würde meinen allerwertesten drauf verwetten dass jemand wegen des spacerturms rumzickt...

ich find den rahmen schön


----------



## w650 (30. April 2010)

Da haste aber richtig investiert, Gabel, Bremsen, Räder, Kurbel, Stütze, Sattel, alles haste ja geändert.
Aber ist dir der Rahmen nicht zu klein?


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2010)

Ich mage ja auch etwas kleinere Rahmen wegen der Quirligkeit, aber der sieht mir bei dem StÃ¼tzenauszug und dem Turm zu Babel doch arg klein aus.
Aber Hauptsache es passt Dir!

Die bleischwere Tora sticht gegenÃ¼ber der Marta aber doch etwas hervor. HÃ¤tte da eher die weisse Reba mit den roten Decals genommen. Die gibt es ja auch schon oft unter 300â¬. Bewegst Du die Hurricanes auch im GelÃ¤nde oder ist das das Setup fÃ¼r gemÃ¤ssigte Touren? Ich hatte die Uralt Version mal an meinem Kokopelli im Zweit LRS, aber mehr als StraÃe und leichte Feldwege war bei denen nicht drin.


----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

Nö der Rahmen past super. Ist halt allerdings das einzige was vom Original übrig geblieben ist.


----------



## Trek6300 (30. April 2010)

Nein die Reifen sind nur für die Straße im Gelände sind Natürlich andere drauf. Und ja mit der Gabel gebe ich dir recht aber ne Fox Tallas ist im Moment nicht drin. Ps bekomme ich in der Chefetage nicht geregelt ( im Moment noch nicht)


----------



## Scaler94 (30. April 2010)

Hier mal mein halbfertiges Rad...





















Gruß Timo


----------



## ufp (30. April 2010)

Trek6300 schrieb:


> Nein die Reifen sind nur für die Straße im Gelände sind Natürlich andere drauf. Und ja mit der Gabel gebe ich dir recht aber ne Fox Tallas ist im Moment nicht drin. Ps bekomme ich in der Chefetage nicht geregelt ( im Moment noch nicht)


Aber vielleicht einen originelleren Profilname  

Was ist denn das über den Spacertürmen?
Navi oder Handy (y-Phon, HTC etc.)?

Allerings ist die silberne Kurbel, an einem weiß-schwarz-roten Rad ein grauss ; aber hauptsache es funktioniert.
Aber die glatzerten Reifen in einem MTB Forum tun schon weh 


@Scaler94
Ganz nettes Halbfertiges.
Allerdings wirkt die 1,5 Liter Pet Flasche abtörnend 
Und der Mast wirkt auch gewöhnungsbedürftig, vor allem wenn dieser länger als das Sattelrohr des Rahmens.


----------



## Trek6300 (1. Mai 2010)

@ ufp. Der Name ist auch nicht so prall oder? Aber hier geht es ja nicht um Namen, sondern und unsere Bikes. Zum Thema Halterung ja ist von meinem iPhone das ich als gps nutze um Touren aufzuzeichnen und so weiter. Und ach ja ich wohne hier im Flachland und soooo viel gelände gibts leider nicht, darum die abgefahrenen Reifen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Mai 2010)

An dem Trek sieht man ganz gut, daß die Rahmen für ein gemütliches Tourenbike "suboptimal" sind: Langes Oberrohr, kurzes Steuerrohr.
Um aufrechter zu sitzen, nimmt man dann eine Rahmenhöhe kleiner und schafft Ersatz für das dann noch kürzere Steuerrohr: Spacerturm & Riserlenker.

Ich glaube, ich hätte doch lieber einen Rahmen mit einer mir passenderen Geometrie genommen.

Den Aufbau an sich finde ich recht gut gelungen.


----------



## Trek6300 (1. Mai 2010)

Naja ich bin nur 1,75 und ich komme im Gelände als auch auf der Straße super damit zu recht. Ich hab das Bike mit der momentanen Sitzposition voll im Griff. Die Spacer ja gut gefällt mir auch nicht so richti werd ich aber mal endern wenn ich mal wieder ein bischen Zeit habe. Ps Verkaufe nen Rox9 grad bei Ebay mit Restgarantie wer Interesse hat


----------



## ufp (1. Mai 2010)

Trek6300 schrieb:


> @ ufp. Der Name ist auch nicht so prall oder? Aber hier geht es ja nicht um Namen, sondern und unsere Bikes.


Namen sind Schall und Rauch .

Nein im Ernst. Ich habe schon so/zu viele Forumsteilnehmer gesehen, die nach ein paar Jahren ihr Rad verkauft haben und dann mit ihrem Namen nicht mehr glücklich waren  .
Und so sehr ich auch eine Liebe  zu meinem Rad hab, aber das ich dann auch noch zusätzlich für "die" Werbung mache, naja.
Nichts für ungut, ist nur meine Meinung (imho).



> Zum Thema Halterung ja ist von meinem iPhone das ich als gps nutze um Touren aufzuzeichnen und so weiter.


Da ich mir ein HTC HD2 kaufen werde, interessiert mich diese Lösung natürlich. Wo bekommt man (allgemein) solche Halterungen für Smartphones? Die Idee ein SP für die Navigation zu verwenden finde ich eben sehr gut. Vor allem in der Stadt.

Noch viel Spaß mit deinem Trek6300 und dem iPhone; und MTB Touren 

mfg ufp


----------



## Trek6300 (1. Mai 2010)

Hier hast du ein paar links für Halterungen,
Der Name Treck6300 resultiert natürlich vom Rad her, mir viel damals kein besserer ein ich hätte mich natürlich auch Wurzelzwerg oder Pistensua nennen können grins. Hier hast du übrigens mal nen paar links must mal schauen ob für dich was in frage kommt. 

http://www.handhirn.de/zubehoer/HTC/HD2/hr-haltesystem-fuers-fahrrad-ohne-halteschale-a1818.html

http://www.hot-wire.de/index.php?aktion=detail&suche=HTC  Touch  HD 2&asuche=HW134718

http://www.1a-pc-shop.de/zubehoer-fuer-htc-geraete/htc-hd2-leo.html

http://cgi.ebay.de/HR-Motorrad-Fahrrad-Halter-Halterung-HTC-HD2-/400117564419


----------



## panzer-oddo (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
vielleicht ist meinte es der Threadersteller anders, aber diese beiden letzten Räder sind nicht weiß. Nimmt man die Grundfarbe weiß zum Anlaß hier zu posten, gehören 85% aller 2009 verkauften Räder hier rein. Ja, ich weiß.......und um "Kunstwerke" gehts ja auch noch alles voll top!


----------



## alpenpirat (8. Mai 2010)

meine Schönheit in Weiß
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/f1gt-2-jpg.html


----------



## Groudon (8. Mai 2010)

weiß? - ja
Kunstwerk? - leider nein!


----------



## Crash Martines (8. Mai 2010)

...hier ist mal meins. Es ist auf jeden Fall weiß und ob es ein Kunstwerk ist müsst Ihr entscheiden. Es steckt zumindest viel Arbeit drin =)

















Gruß
Patrick


----------



## alpenpirat (8. Mai 2010)

Groudon schrieb:


> weiß? - ja
> Kunstwerk? - leider nein!



JAJA das kommt noch mit dem Kunstwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (8. Mai 2010)

mit neuer gabel


----------



## Illuminus (8. Mai 2010)

ick stand ja schon gierig uff der brücke daneben, echt glückwunsch zu dem aufbau, ein traum!

Endlich mal wieder ein KUNSTWERK!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Mai 2010)

Zu dem Zaskar: ich musste kurz schmunzeln, als ich deinen Usernamen sah 

Ist auf jeden Fall ein Sahnestück das bike! Und cooles Foto.

Das NOX gefällt ebenfalls. Hätte aber noch gut Potenzial zum Gewicht einsparen. Was wiegts?


----------



## Crash Martines (9. Mai 2010)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Das NOX gefällt ebenfalls. Hätte aber noch gut Potenzial zum Gewicht einsparen. Was wiegts?



wiegt momentan 9,3 Kg. Wo siehst du denn bitte noch Potenzial? Das einzige was ich sehe sind ne Dura Ace Kassette und FRM-Kettenblätter!?

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## ICON82 (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bin selber gerade im Besitz eines NOX und ich muss sagen, dass der Rahmen absolut schwer ist (ist aber ein Satellite). Ist nur ein Leihrad da bei meinem letzte Woche der Rahmen gebrochen ist.  Was wiegt denn dein Rahmen, würde mich mal interessieren. Bei dem Satellite fühlt sich das an als ob das Ding mit Blei gefüllt ist.
Im ürbrigen sieht das Rad nicht schlecht aus. 

Das Zaskar ist absolut geil. Wie lang hast du für das Foto gebraucht?


----------



## der Steelman (9. Mai 2010)

erstmal danke für die komplimente;-)
foto ging mit bestshot super schnell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (9. Mai 2010)

Potenzial sehe ich bei Sattel, Lenker, Barends, Pedale, Bremsen.
Ist aber ne Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und des Geldes. Vermutlich bist du auch kein Freund von Carbon oder?


----------



## Crash Martines (9. Mai 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Ich bin selber gerade im Besitz eines NOX und ich muss sagen, dass der Rahmen absolut schwer ist (ist aber ein Satellite). Ist nur ein Leihrad da bei meinem letzte Woche der Rahmen gebrochen ist.  Was wiegt denn dein Rahmen, würde mich mal interessieren. Bei dem Satellite fühlt sich das an als ob das Ding mit Blei gefüllt ist.
> Im ürbrigen sieht das Rad nicht schlecht aus.
> 
> Das Zaskar ist absolut geil. Wie lang hast du für das Foto gebraucht?



Der Rahmen wiegt in 19 Zoll 1450g, finde ich eigentlich nicht so schwer und ist auch teilweise aus Scandium gefertigt. Also nich Blei


----------



## Crash Martines (9. Mai 2010)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Potenzial sehe ich bei Sattel, Lenker, Barends, Pedale, Bremsen.
> Ist aber ne Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und des Geldes. Vermutlich bist du auch kein Freund von Carbon oder?



Okay also doch kein wirkliches Potenzial, wie ich finde. Nein bin kein Freund von Carbon, da es mit Scandium, siehe Sattelstange, wesentlich leichter und stabiler geht. Die Barends wiegen glaube 60 oder 70g keine Ahnung aber wären unglaubliche 10g herauszuholen. Beim Sattel, was wiegt der, knapp über 200g, klar gibt es auch Speedys aber ich finde den echt bequem. Die Pedalen wiegen 350g dafür das sie einen großen Verwendungszweck haben und beim Lenker könnte man auch nur 20g rausholen. Bei den Bremsen kann man auch noch auf Extralite schwenken für 270 Euro..sind dann 100 bis 150g aber für viel Geld und denke an den Bremsen sollte man nicht unbedingt an Gewicht sparen. 
Also sehe eher das Potenzial noch in Dura Ace Kassette, Kette und FRM Kettenblätter und noch leichtere Schläuche, da sind 300g noch drin.
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## RealNBK (9. Mai 2010)

sagen wir es so: Potenzial ganz ohne funktionseinbußen und ohne exorbitante preise gibts an dem nox nicht mehr. Klar kann man mit geld an dem rad noch einges tauschen. Aber wozu?


----------



## carofem (9. Mai 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> wiegt momentan 9,3 Kg. Wo siehst du denn bitte noch Potenzial? Das einzige was ich sehe sind ne Dura Ace Kassette und FRM-Kettenblätter!?
> 
> Grüße
> Patrick


 
Sorry aber du hast doch ein MTB oder fährst du mit dem Teil nur auf der Strasse(Dura Ace).
Fürs richtige Gelände denke ich sind MTB-Kassetten eher angebracht,es sei denn man schiebt gerne.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Mai 2010)

Beine zu schwach?


----------



## Crash Martines (10. Mai 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Sorry aber du hast doch ein MTB oder fährst du mit dem Teil nur auf der Strasse(Dura Ace).
> Fürs richtige Gelände denke ich sind MTB-Kassetten eher angebracht,es sei denn man schiebt gerne.



Mit dem größten Ritzel fährt man doch sowieso nich, dafür habe ich ja vorne 3 Kettenblätter zur Auswahl. Und wenn man eine 11-23 nimmt dann geht das schon denk ich. Habe ja auch kein schweres Rad


----------



## carofem (10. Mai 2010)

Also doch nur Strasse und Waldautobahn und das nur wegen ein paar schäbigen Gramms


----------



## eddy 1 (10. Mai 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Also doch nur Strasse und Waldautobahn und das nur wegen ein paar schäbigen Gramms



und 2 Fach is nur für DHler


----------



## Kevin N (11. Mai 2010)

carofem schrieb:


> Sorry aber du hast doch ein MTB oder fährst du mit dem Teil nur auf der Strasse(Dura Ace).
> Fürs richtige Gelände denke ich sind MTB-Kassetten eher angebracht,es sei denn man schiebt gerne.



22(v) 21(h) reicht mir auch im Gelände vollkommen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (11. Mai 2010)

habe schon diverse "Gelände" gesehen, also glaub ich dem Kevin.


----------



## gtbiker (11. Mai 2010)

YO, ich komme mit hinten max. 26Beißerchen auch gut aus. Und damit hier nicht nur Geschwubber auf der Seite steht, mal meine Schießbude....macht Laune!





Tante Edith sagt: neue Seite


----------



## J.O (11. Mai 2010)

Die Gabel (Farbe) und der Spacer-Turm passen nicht so recht aber sonst ein schönes Bike.


----------



## eddy 1 (11. Mai 2010)

Spacerturm sieht provisorisch aus (ab is ab gelle)

ne weiße sid und dann 10 punkte


----------



## gtbiker (11. Mai 2010)

Danke, Gabel ist in Arbeit und dann verschwindet auch das Türmchen


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Mai 2010)

Als Nachfolgeforke würde ich persönlich was silbernes wählen. Sieht man nicht allzu häufig und passt super zum Rahmen.


----------



## rboncube (11. Mai 2010)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Als Nachfolgeforke würde ich persönlich was silbernes wählen. Sieht man nicht allzu häufig und passt super zum Rahmen.



Wird schwierig eine in dem Silberton zu finden. Dann doch lieber eine Schwarze oder Weisse. Ansonsten schönes Rad.

Gruß René


----------



## eddy 1 (12. Mai 2010)

weiße sid mit silbernen decals


----------



## gtbiker (13. Mai 2010)

Wollte auch erst ne weiße oder eine schwarze SID als nach Folgeforke, jetzt wirds aber wohl was in silber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## borni83 (14. Mai 2010)

alpenpirat schrieb:


> meine Schönheit in Weiß
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/f1gt-2-jpg.html



argh, mach diese katzenaugen ab und wenn du dabei bist auch diese namenlose plastikscheibe hinter der kassette!


----------



## borni83 (14. Mai 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> ...hier ist mal meins. Es ist auf jeden Fall weiß und ob es ein Kunstwerk ist müsst Ihr entscheiden. Es steckt zumindest viel Arbeit drin =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schöne pedale 

ps: stört jetzt nicht jeden, aber ich würde die ventile über dem firmenname ausrichten.


----------



## borni83 (14. Mai 2010)

der Steelman schrieb:


> mit neuer gabel



wow, also das sieht hammer aus!


----------



## Inkululeko (19. Mai 2010)

Noch kein Kunstwerk, aber nach 2 monatiger Fahrpause nun endlich in neuem, weissen Pulverkleid:











Jetzt fehlen nur noch anständige Laufräder und der optische Feinschliff. Erstere werden wohl Funworks N-light Naben in rot / Atmosphere Felgen.


----------



## thomaask (19. Mai 2010)

die sog. weißen Kunstwerke sehen, bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen, alle gleich aus - weißer Rahmen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Spacer, Gabel od. Gabelkrone schwarz ...


----------



## borni83 (19. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> die sog. weißen Kunstwerke sehen, bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen, alle gleich aus - weißer Rahmen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Spacer, Gabel od. Gabelkrone schwarz ...



nicht schlecht! und das ist dir ganz alleine aufgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (19. Mai 2010)

borni83 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht! und das ist dir ganz alleine aufgefallen?



ja, und das mit hauptschulabschluß du hohle nuss


----------



## borni83 (19. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> ja, und das mit hauptschulabschluß du hohle nuss



das hat hier so mancher mit abi noch nicht gemerkt


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2010)

darum heisst es ja auch eure weissen kunstwerke.
Bei den schwarzen isses ja dasselbe nur in schwarz.
Warum gibt es denn diesen fred hier???? weil sie alles rot sind????

Tja und ohne lenker, sattelstütze,vorbau...gehts ja schlecht zu biken.
Ansonsten muss man es ja nicht anschauen.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (20. Mai 2010)

Schwarze Anbauteile passen nunmal gut zum weißen Rahmen. Mach es doch anders, wenn du magst.


----------



## Crash Martines (20. Mai 2010)

wahrscheinlich mag er gar kein weiß und wollte nur mal seine schlechte Laune los werden...


----------



## thomaask (20. Mai 2010)

Crash Martines schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich mag er gar kein weiß und wollte nur mal seine schlechte Laune los werden...



köstlich, wie manche eine feststellung begründen wollen 
aber ok, manchen nehmen eben alles extrem persönlich


----------



## Inkululeko (20. Mai 2010)

Und was is jetzt mit meinem Fahrrad?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (20. Mai 2010)

Das würde sich denke ziemlich gut als komplettes schwarz/weiß Rad eignen. Also wenn man die Schriftzüge entfernt und noch ne schwarze Kurbel besorgt, käme das echt gut.


----------



## pippinderhobbit (21. Mai 2010)

soo..


----------



## ufp (22. Mai 2010)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> soo..


Schön .
Auch die Laufräder passen sehr dazu.

Einzig, wie so oft, die silberfarbene Kurbel, Man o Meter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippinderhobbit (22. Mai 2010)

@ufp: ja, eine schwarze kurbel würde besser passen, aber ich fahre die xt jetzt noch, stört mich jetzt auch nicht so sehr. davor kommt eher noch eine gabel mit 100 mm rein die auch etwas leichter ist


----------



## borni83 (23. Mai 2010)

pippinderhobbit schrieb:


> @ufp: ja, eine schwarze kurbel würde besser passen, aber ich fahre die xt jetzt noch, stört mich jetzt auch nicht so sehr. davor kommt eher noch eine gabel mit 100 mm rein die auch etwas leichter ist



was hast du denn für eine gabel drin? ist das die sid?


----------



## pippinderhobbit (23. Mai 2010)

es ist eine reba sl, wenn sie den geist auf gibt oder ich zu viel übrig habe fände ich eine weiße durin sehr schön


----------



## Armani (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hab meins jetz auch so gut wie fertig. Muss nur noch die schwarzen Bremsleitungen gegen weiße tauschen. Wiegt sie wie es da steht 11,9 kg.


----------



## jetos15 (24. Mai 2010)

wow, das is ne menge weiß. mal davon abgesehen find ich die gabelfarbe nicht so passend


----------



## bene94 (24. Mai 2010)

Das Lasso da unten ist aber nicht sehr durchdacht!?


----------



## Armani (24. Mai 2010)

Das muss so um Ghostshifting beim Einfedern zu vermeiden.


----------



## bene94 (24. Mai 2010)

Gibts da keinen anderen Weg? Scheint mir sehr heikel.


----------



## Armani (24. Mai 2010)

Du meinst wegen irgendwo hängenbleiben oder? Ich glaub das ist eher unwahrscheinlich weil man dann auch mit dem Kettenblatt aufsetzen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (25. Mai 2010)

Armani schrieb:


> Ich hab meins jetz auch so gut wie fertig. Muss nur noch die schwarzen Bremsleitungen gegen weiße tauschen. Wiegt sie wie es da steht 11,9 kg.



mir gefällts, aber sag mal, stört dich dieser aufgedruckt schriftkramm auf den felgen auch so?
ich finde, das wirkt irgendwie unruhig  bei den vorgängermodellen war das noch als aufkleber. da konnte man das wenigstens entfernen


----------



## astro (25. Mai 2010)

Mein Endorfin.


----------



## Armani (25. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> mir gefällts, aber sag mal, stört dich dieser aufgedruckt schriftkramm auf den felgen auch so?



Nö eigentlich nicht.


----------



## ufp (25. Mai 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> mir gefällts, aber sag mal, stört dich dieser aufgedruckt schriftkramm auf den felgen auch so?
> ich finde, das wirkt irgendwie unruhig  bei den vorgängermodellen war das noch als aufkleber. da konnte man das wenigstens entfernen


Mir gefallen diese (Auf-)Kleber auch nicht. Mit dem Reifenschriftzug viel zu unruhig und überladen.

Das Scott ist ganz ok, schön weiß halt.
Bis auf die Gabel. Entweder schwarz, wie die Sattelstütze oder wie der Rest des Rades, weiß.

Und die Zugverlegung scheint auch nicht optimal zu sein.
Die hintere Bremsleitung macht auch einen engen Bogen von unten kommend.

Und bezüglich Lasso und nicht hängenbleiben.
Das sehe ich anders. Denn mit einem Kettenblatt kannst du ein Ästchen etc. schnell mal so auf die Seite drücken; mit dem Kabel, kannst wie beim Slalom, leicht einfädeln .


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juni 2010)

Bereit für DRECK!!!!

Endlich neues X.0 Medium und schonmal die Ultimate für hinten..vorne kommt noch. Auch die goldenen Spanner weichen noch durch schwarze  Und die x2 Scheiben mit roten Spider werden durch schwarze getauscht... sind nach 2 Jahren auch relativ durch.


----------



## carofem (3. Juni 2010)

Sehr schönes Canyon
Gewichtsangabe wär net schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trd__1 (3. Juni 2010)

Hey Chris, geiles Canyon! Eine sportliche Sitzposition hast du da 
Dein alter Vorbau macht sich übrigens prima an meinem Sleek


----------



## actafool (3. Juni 2010)

Sehr feines Teil !!


----------



## ChrizZZz (3. Juni 2010)

actafool schrieb:


> Sehr feines Teil !!



Danke danke 



carofem schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Canyon
> Gewichtsangabe wär net schlecht.




Leider noch 9,5kg.... 
- Reba SL, Juicy7 vorn, Eggbeater C, RK SS und Sv14-Kombi, sowie XT-Kurbel schlucken noch einfach zu viel Potenzial!

- Mit ner passenden SID, Ultimate vorn inkl. X2-Race, Titanparts für die Eggs, tubeless Kombo und ner <700gr.-Kurbel wären dann auch >9kg drin

Ziel sind 8,5...danach ist dann auch gut 



trd__1 schrieb:


> Hey Chris, geiles Canyon! Eine sportliche Sitzposition hast du da
> Dein alter Vorbau macht sich übrigens prima an meinem Sleek



Thx... hier sieht man die Pos. noch etwas besser.
Fährt sich so aber optimal..meine Position auf dem Hobel ist auch korrekt.






Bestens bestens 

Aber wo sind Bilder von dem schicken Teil?


----------



## Prayer (3. Juni 2010)

Das gehört zu mir =)





Anderer Sattel kommt noch drauf und der Spacerturm wird reduziert. Die Schaltzüge muss ich von der Länger her auch nochmal überarbeiten =)


----------



## eddy 1 (3. Juni 2010)

das weiße canyon

der 2.2 Race king sieht einfach nur Fett aus


----------



## trd__1 (4. Juni 2010)

@Chris

Ok, auf dem zweiten Bild sieht die Sattelüberhöhung nicht mehr so krass aus, aber immer noch sehr sportlich. 
Bilder muss ich noch dringend machen, dann aber in der Sparte der schwarzen Bikes jetzt mit dem Sleek-Rahmen 
Bin im Moment bei 9.56kg. 
Bilder vom Vorgänger zwei drei seiten zurück (war vor dem Rahmenwechsel bei 10.7kg:


----------



## gasok.ONE (18. Juni 2010)

gut, dann ich jetzt auch mal, auch wenn noch farbliches tuning potenzial besteht, wie z.b. goldene bremsleitungen etc. und viel wird bestimmt noch passieren


----------



## Christian Back (18. Juni 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> gut, dann ich jetzt auch mal, auch wenn noch farbliches tuning potenzial besteht, wie z.b. goldene bremsleitungen etc. und viel wird bestimmt noch passieren[/IMG]



Jetzt noch in den "Goldene Sattelstütze- Fred", und den "Goldene Züge- Fred" nicht vergessen... 

Ach ja, den "Ich- fahre- ohne Flaschenhalter- Fred"...


----------



## Nordpol (18. Juni 2010)




----------



## gasok.ONE (18. Juni 2010)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Jetzt noch in den "Goldene Sattelstütze- Fred", und den "Goldene Züge- Fred" nicht vergessen...
> 
> Ach ja, den "Ich- fahre- ohne Flaschenhalter- Fred"...



wie soll man das denn verstehen...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Himbeergeist (18. Juni 2010)

@ gasok.ONE: Schönes Giant! (Ist doch eins, oder?)


----------



## gasok.ONE (18. Juni 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> @ gasok.ONE: Schönes Giant! (Ist doch eins, oder?)


nein...! neuer versuch...! vielleicht auch noch andere fachkundige zu wort...?
ich geb mal´n tipp "LSD", spätestens jetzt müßte es bei einem viertel der user klingeln!


----------



## BUTom (18. Juni 2010)

Und meins an der Wand


----------



## Himbeergeist (18. Juni 2010)

@ gasok.ONE: Schade!  Der Hinterbau sieht aber auch sehr nach Giant aus...


----------



## gasok.ONE (19. Juni 2010)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> @ gasok.ONE: Schade!  Der Hinterbau sieht aber auch sehr nach Giant aus...



ja, ja, diese monostay/s-bend hinterbauten gab´s um die jt-wende nicht bei vielen, aber auch bei giant, hatte damals noch ´n xtc, da waren die ausfallenden aber nicht so schön...


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Juni 2010)

............


----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

Zumindest teilweise weiß:


----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2010)

Noch ne G ach du weist ja ...

sind das Hope pro II Naben? habe mir auch welche bestellt die sind ja richtig schön gold sieht am Bike gleich ganz anders aus als Shop


----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Noch ne G ach du weist ja ...
> 
> sind das Hope pro II Naben? habe mir auch welche bestellt die sind ja richtig schön gold sieht am Bike gleich ganz anders aus als Shop




Das sind die N-Light Naben. Machen sich bisher eigentlich ganz gut, allerdings wird jetzt bald auf den hier umgerüstet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (27. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön was wiegt der neue LRS denn?


----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

Lt. DT Swiss wiegt der 1.320g. Wenn ich ihn hier habe (hoffentlich nächste Woche) werde ich dann mal nachwiegen.

Ist aber keine große Gewichtsersparnis, da mein jetziger LRS auch nur ~ 1.360g wiegt. Mir ging es halt um die Optik


----------



## unocz (27. Juni 2010)




----------



## ufp (27. Juni 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Lt. DT Swiss wiegt der 1.320g. Wenn ich ihn hier habe (hoffentlich nächste Woche) werde ich dann mal nachwiegen.
> 
> Ist aber keine große Gewichtsersparnis, da mein jetziger LRS auch nur ~ 1.360g wiegt. Mir ging es halt um die Optik


Das Ghost ist recht hübsch.
Aber wenn du so viel Wert auf das Aussehen legst, dann weg mit der Sattelstütze; oder zumindestens diese unsäglichen roten Pickerl .

Und an so einem "Kunstwerk" wo alles auf weiß-gold-schwarz abgestimmt ist, eine silberne Kurbel zu verbauen, grenzt schon an Blasphemie


----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Das Ghost ist recht hübsch.
> Aber wenn du so viel Wert auf das Aussehen legst, dann weg mit der Sattelstütze; oder zumindestens diese unsäglichen roten Pickerl .


Sorry, aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung was Du damit meinst 

Die Stütze ist eine gecleante FSA K-Force Carbon und 'rote Pickerl' sind da keine (abgeschliffen + neu lackiert). 



ufp schrieb:


> Und an so einem "Kunstwerk" wo alles auf weiß-gold-schwarz abgestimmt ist, eine silberne Kurbel zu verbauen, grenzt schon an Blasphemie


Da gebe ich Dir recht, aber eine Clavicula (kommt demnächst) ist halt eine etwas größere Investition


----------



## ufp (27. Juni 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung was Du damit meinst
> 
> Die Stütze ist eine gecleante FSA K-Force Carbon und 'rote Pickerl' sind da keine (abgeschliffen + neu lackiert).


Da man auf dem hier geposteten Bild nichts sieht, habe ich mir deine Gallerie angesehen, und da war noch eine FSA mit rotem Pickerl drauf. 

Aber du hast du das ja jetzt offensichtlich geändert bzw. hast du auch einen anderen, FRM, Vorbau oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (27. Juni 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Da man auf dem hier geposteten Bild nichts sieht, habe ich mir deine Gallerie angesehen, und da war noch eine FSA mit rotem Pickerl drauf.
> 
> Aber du hast du das ja jetzt offensichtlich geändert bzw. hast du auch einen anderen, FRM, Vorbau oben.


Jep, die Galerie-Bilder sind mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Neue Teile:

Vorbau: FRM Web Stem CF mit Titankit in Gold
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Sattelklemme: FRM Gold
Und eben die gecleante Stütze.

Hier noch ein (akuelles!) Bild von vorne:


----------



## ChrizZZz (2. Juli 2010)

Den Ldt. LRS kriegst du den gebraucht oder neu?!
Habe bislang keine finden können.


----------



## mike49 (2. Juli 2010)

ChrizZZz schrieb:


> Den Ldt. LRS kriegst du den gebraucht oder neu?!
> Habe bislang keine finden können.


Ist Heute angekommen.

Der LRS ist aus einem Scott Scale LTD Neurad demontiert. Waren sogar noch die Einspeichzertifikate von DT Swiss dran. Ist ansonsten aber wirklich nicht leicht zu bekommen 

Beim ersten Wiegen (mit Felgenband) habe ich dann erstmal einen kleinen Schock bekommen (~ 1.400g). Hab dann schnell das Felgenband rausgemacht und nochmals nachgewogen: VR 605g und HR 721g -> alles ok!

Da hat Scott es doch tatsächlich geschafft, bei so einem LRS 75g an Felgenband reinzukleben...


----------



## bene94 (2. Juli 2010)

Haha, bei meinem Scale warens über 80g!
Ah, Bilder bitte! ^^


----------



## mike49 (2. Juli 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ah, Bilder bitte! ^^


Bitteschön:


----------



## bene94 (2. Juli 2010)

Schöner LRS! Wird wahrscheinlich noch schöner sein, am Bike.


----------



## Deleted152447 (2. Juli 2010)

@Mike49:

Sehr schönes Bike ! 

Sehe ich richtig, ist das eine Marta SL mit Alligator Windcutter Bremsscheiben ?


----------



## mike49 (3. Juli 2010)

BP1989 schrieb:


> @Mike49:
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike !
> 
> Sehe ich richtig, ist das eine Marta SL mit Alligator Windcutter Bremsscheiben ?


Danke!

Ja, ist eine Marta Gold (mit Carbonhebeln) mit Windcutter Ti-N. Funktioniert - sowie die oberste Schicht von den Scheiben runtergebremst ist - sehr gut.

Gruß aus Gießen


----------



## Deleted152447 (4. Juli 2010)

Gießen korrekt

Hätte nicht gedacht das die Goldene Marta SL an nem Bike gut aussieht zudem ist die ja auch billiger als wie die Marta in den Farben Rot und Silber.
Habe grade gesehen das es die Bremse auch für kurze Zeit in Blau gibt, sieht auch sehr geil aus.


----------



## Bairah (10. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (10. Juli 2010)

schÃ¶ner Farbton. Bis auf 4 Sachen sogar in Ordnung. Ich denke das Bike ist neu oder? So wirkt es zumindest, als ob du es von der Palette erstmal gekauft hast und keine Einstellungen weiter vorgenommen hast.

- Flaschenhalter (gibts doch schon schÃ¶ne(re) fÃ¼r 10â¬)
- Die Kurbel, das ist ja wohl Acera oder Alivio und hat an einem Sportfahrrad eigentlich nichts verloren
- die Pedale, okay vlt. bist du kein Klickiefahrer, dann ist das okay (wobei du in diesem Forum dann eine ausnahme bist  )
- der gigantische Spacerturm. Aber da ich denke, dass das Fahrrad noch neu ist, wird der wohl in Zukunft noch bissle sinken?

aber im gesamten schÃ¶nes Einsteigerfahrrad.

hÃ¤tte ich mal sowas zum Einstieg gehabt >.<


----------



## Bairah (10. Juli 2010)

jo ist ein neues Fahrrad ist schon zusammengestellt aber halt für einsteiger

Der gigantische Spacerturm ist mir auch noch etwas zu hoch aber da das ding neu ist wird der demnächst auch noch etwas sinken ja Flaschenhalter war halt dranne kommt auch ein anderer noch dran


----------



## axagon (11. Juli 2010)

Hier mein Ofen: Nicht das leichteste, nicht die teuersten Teile dran, aber viel viel Freude beim fahren. Scheiben werden Mo noch getauscht auf 190 vorn und 160 hinten, Clickies kommen auch und der Sattel wird noch getauscht und dann gehts ans Fahren!


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2010)

Wozu 190mm vorn? Wiegst du 100kg?


----------



## Mountain77 (11. Juli 2010)

Mein hartes Weißes für den Notfall und die kalten Tage.






Allerwelts Kinesis Rahmen und Teile, die ich von meinem alten Magura 2005 Testbike übernommen habe, Laufräder Magura Pro, Federgabel Phaon, Bremse Louise FR...
Nicht gerade für nen Rennen geeignet, hat mich aber durch die kleine Marathon Runde in Willingen gebracht.


----------



## axagon (11. Juli 2010)

@ lupus: Ähm ne, 40kg weniger  dachte immer das je größer die Scheibe desto besser die Bremskraft und Wärmeableitung? Sry wenn das falsch ist, bin seit 5Jahren raus auser Szene... Is mein erstes neu aufgebautes Bike nach langer Krankheit, will jetzt wieder anfangen zu fahren...  

Ergo keine 190er vorn, soll ich die 180er lassen und nur hinten tauschen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Juli 2010)

Größere Scheiben bringen mehr Bremskraft, vor Allem aber mehr Resistenz gegenüber Bremskraftverlust, bspw. bei langen Abfahrten - aber bei 60kg reicht 'ne 160er Scheibe dicke aus. Ich wiege selbst nicht viel mehr und bin mit 160er Scheiben immer gut gefahren. Durch die Kombination von Bremssattel und Gabel bin ich gezwungen, mindestens 180mm zu fahren. Mit einem Finger kann man da locker über den Lenker gehen, auf 190mm aufzustocken sollte ziemlich sinnlos sein. Bis auf Stütze und Sattel übrigens ein ziemlich schickes Rad.


----------



## IceQ- (11. Juli 2010)

also ich finde die reifen bissle schräg.


----------



## sonic00 (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, von der falschen Seite fotografiert, aber schön sind sie trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapin-biker (13. Juli 2010)

Sind beides seeeeehr schöne Bikes !!!!!


----------



## TT-296 (13. Juli 2010)

also wenn ein bike ne lefty hat, ist das nicht unbedingt die falsche seite. oder zumindest reicht die antriebsseite nicht aus, wenn man die schicke gabel richtig sehen will.


----------



## IceQ- (14. Juli 2010)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Ja, von der falschen Seite fotografiert, aber schön sind sie trotzdem


 wo ist das gemacht?


----------



## scapin-biker (14. Juli 2010)

Gardasee !!!!!


----------



## sonic00 (14. Juli 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Gardasee !!!!!



Stimmt - von Riva los die Ponale Straße hoch Richtung Tremalzo. Aber diesmal sind wir nicht ganz hoch...bei über 33° bitte ich um Verständnis ;-)


----------



## ICON82 (23. Juli 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Größere Scheiben bringen mehr Bremskraft, vor Allem aber mehr Resistenz gegenüber Bremskraftverlust, bspw. bei langen Abfahrten - aber bei 60kg reicht 'ne 160er Scheibe dicke aus. Ich wiege selbst nicht viel mehr und bin mit 160er Scheiben immer gut gefahren. Durch die Kombination von Bremssattel und Gabel bin ich gezwungen, mindestens 180mm zu fahren. Mit einem Finger kann man da locker über den Lenker gehen, auf 190mm aufzustocken sollte ziemlich sinnlos sein. Bis auf Stütze und Sattel übrigens ein ziemlich schickes Rad.



Ich fahre 160er bei 90 Kg.  Ist manchmal sehr lustig.  War aber noch nie so, dass ich damit absolute Probleme hatte. Kommt aber auch sicher auf die Abfahrten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2010)

Na in der regel kommt man schon mit 160er aus aber ne 180er oder 190er kann ja auch nicht schaden. Vielleicht bremst er eher etwas mehr wenn er wieder anfängt zu fahren. Er kann ja dann immer noch runter mit dem durchmesser.


----------



## Vitrinenbiker (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mein neues Bike zwar schon im Canyon-Thread eingestellt, aber "weiß" ist es ja nun wirklich......


----------



## Nordpol (26. Juli 2010)

...der Vorbau ist ja mal ein Knaller...


----------



## J.O (26. Juli 2010)

Schön aber der vorbau passt ja mal gar nicht zu dem Bike, dann noch die Aufkleber von der Felge


----------



## ICON82 (26. Juli 2010)

Vitrinenbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe mein neues Bike zwar schon im Canyon-Thread eingestellt, aber "weiß" ist es ja nun wirklich......



Sieht ja schick aus aber ist der Vorbau nicht eher für andere Bikes gemacht?
Kenn das nur von Geräten die für härtere Sachen ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Vitrinenbiker (26. Juli 2010)

Ja, natürlich ist es ein Vorbau für DH, aber es musste optisch sein für "das goldene Dreieck" am Bike . Und die langen Dinger in Gold finde ich nicht so toll, außerdem ist es ausgefallen mit der eckigen Form...


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Juli 2010)

Oh! Mein! Gott!

Ich schaffe es seit geraumer Zeit, mich in den Galeriethreads extrem zurück zu halten, aber hier muss ich einfach. Das Teil ist mal Geschmacksverirrung pur. Vorbau, Sattelklemme und Pedale gehen gar nicht, optisch wie vom Einsatzzweck. Dazu das Sattelsofa und die furchtbaren Reifen.

Bei der Kombi Stummelvorbau mit stark nach hinten gekröpftem Rizer, ungekröpfte Sattelstütze mit relativ geringem Auszug und weit nach vorne geschobenem Sattel würde ich außerdem entweder einen zu großen Rahmen oder eine nicht dem angedachten Einsatzzweck entsprechende Verwendung desselben vermuten.


----------



## mike49 (26. Juli 2010)

@jaypeare:

Volle Zustimmung!

Bei dem Canyon fällt es wirklich extrem schwer, sich in Zurückhaltung zu üben...


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Juli 2010)

Also wenn schon Gold hätte da ein Hope Vorbau um Welten besser gepasst und bei dem Aufbau gehen die Rocket Rons (wenn schon, dann Nobby Nics, Fat Alberts oder entsprechende Conti oder Maxxis Pendants) dann wirklich gar nicht, die sind dem Einsatzzweck der anderen Teile um Welten unterlegen.
Wirkt so eher wie ein gepimpter Eisdielencruiser.


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2010)

/signed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (27. Juli 2010)

So wollte ich es nicht sagen. Vielleicht hat es ja auch was mit dem Usernamen zu tun?!


----------



## ufp (27. Juli 2010)

Vitrinenbiker schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich ist es ein Vorbau für DH, aber es musste optisch sein für "das goldene Dreieck" am Bike . Und die langen Dinger in Gold finde ich nicht so toll, außerdem ist es ausgefallen mit der eckigen Form...



Mal was anderes.
Sicher, auch ich würde einen Hope oder Tune Vorbau favorisieren;
aber der eckige   gibt halt optisch mehr her .
Einfach nur originell. Das packen halt einige nicht 

Aber um das Kunstwerk zu perfektionieren, bitte tu die Aufkleber der
Felgen und der Gabel runter (so was von schiarch). 
Oder färbe sie entsprechend weiß ein.

Wenn du auf Gold stehst, vielleicht wäre noch ein goldenes Schaltröllchen etwas?


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo erst mal, um mich kurz vorzustellen, ich bin 24 komme aus dem Schönen Lübeck und bin erst seit kurzem wieder zum Biken gekommen. Weils erstens Spaß macht sich auf zwei Rädern mit Muskelkraft fortzubewegen und weils einfach ideal ist sich nach der Arbeit einfach mal nen bissel auszupowern.

So nun mein Drahtesel. Es ist nicht wirklich XC und auch nicht besonders leicht oder so. Aber es ist weiß. In erster Linie ist es aus günstig ergatterten teilen entstanden und dient als versuchsträger. Räder Gabel und Rahmen sollen langfristig ersetzt werden. 

So.... nun genug der Worte hier mein weißes "Kunstwerk" ob es nun eins ist oder nicht, ist wie ich finde Geschmackssache aber seht selbst.












   Sorry für die miese Bild Qualität.


----------



## mike49 (27. Juli 2010)

Ganz nett, allerdings erschließt sich mir der Einsatzzweck noch nicht so richtig:

Die kleinen Leichtbaubremsscheiben und die Kurbel deuten eher auf CC hin, was allerdings von Rahmen, Gabel und Reifen wieder völlig konterkariert wird. Hm... 

Hat so auf jeden Fall nix im CC zu suchen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (27. Juli 2010)

Hi, wie gesagt Rahmen Gabel und Räder werden ausgetauscht. Da ich günstig rangekommen bin habe ich erstmal diese genommen. Ich bin noch auf der suche nach ner passenden Rahmen Gabel Kombination die mich auch optisch anspricht und natürlich einiges weniger auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Juli 2010)

Unpassend hin oder her, aber irgendwie finde ich das Ding echt scharf!
Da sind viele Teile dran, mit denen ich eigentlich nicht so viel anfangen kann, aber die Kombination kommt richtig gut.


----------



## RealNBK (28. Juli 2010)

ich frag mich gerade was ich da genau sehe. Kenne vor allem den rahmen nicht.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Juli 2010)

ich finde es optisch voll geil


----------



## mistermoo (28. Juli 2010)

farblich finde ich es schon stimmig....

ich mags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (28. Juli 2010)

Sieht irgendwie teuer aus oder war es zumindest einmal.  Wird ich sicher nicht abgeben. Hat was.


----------



## -N0bodY- (28. Juli 2010)

@RealNBK. Rahmen ist soweit ich noch weiß nen Matrix Nicky.... irgendwas aus Fernost. Gabel, sieht man ja mehr oder weniger, ist ne Votec GSIV.

@ICON82. Da die Hälfte der Teile gebraucht ergatter wurden hält sich der Spaß in Grenzen. Der Kostenmäßig größte Brocken ist der Antrieb und die Schaltung. Da ich diese aber nach dem Umbau weiterverwenden möchte wars mir das wert.


Da ja Gabel, Rahmen und LRS weichen sollen hab ich mich mal umgeschaut. Was haltet Ihr von dem Morewood Kwela in Weiß. Optisch finde ich es durchaus ansprechend. Ist jetzt nur noch die Frage welche Gabel und welchen LRS


----------



## InoX (28. Juli 2010)

Finde das Bike sehr geil und würde die Optik von Rahmen und Gabel in Verbindung unbedingt erhalten, also später unbedingt wieder kombinieren oder nur im Set verkaufen.
behalten wäre natürlich besser wenn man auf geile Bikes steht, die man nicht überall sieht.

Gruß


----------



## raycer (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hab da neuerdings auch was in Weiss....


----------



## eddy 1 (29. Juli 2010)

falsche baustelle


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, aber chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Juli 2010)

Hmm chic schon..... biss.... ja biss auf den Vario Vorbau.

Trotzdem wie ich finde eine gelungene Farbkombi.


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2010)

ja ok den hab ich übersehen. Finde die Syntace VROs eh nicht schön.
Mit ausgefahrener Stütze gehts vielleicht mehr Richtung xc


----------



## InoX (29. Juli 2010)

ja ok den hab ich übersehen. Finde die Syntace VROs eh nicht schön.
Mit ausgefahrener Stütze gehts vielleicht mehr Richtung XC-Sitzposition


----------



## raycer (29. Juli 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> ja ok den hab ich übersehen. Finde die Syntace VROs eh nicht schön.
> Mit ausgefahrener Stütze gehts vielleicht mehr Richtung XC-Sitzposition



Alle hacken auf meinem VRO rum! Das gibts doch einfach nicht!
Seht ihr denn die Schönheit der Genialität nicht?


----------



## thomaask (29. Juli 2010)

wozu isn so ein vro überhaupt gut ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2010)

Du kannst halt die Länge (des Vorbaus) und Höhe (des Lenkers) mit den Schellen einstellen.


----------



## thomaask (29. Juli 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Du kannst halt die Länge (des Vorbaus) und Höhe (des Lenkers) mit den Schellen einstellen.



aber hat das einen tieferen sinn ?
vorbauten gibts doch in allen längen und höhen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. Juli 2010)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


>



mMn UNBEDINGT so lassen. 

Das Bike ist zwar nicht CC, hat aber trotzdem was. 

Besser Du schraubst Dir noch ein leichtes Zweit-, Dritt-, Viert-, ... CC-Rad zusammen.


----------



## thomaask (29. Juli 2010)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


>



also ich finde es sehr stimmig, nichts was stört oder unruhe rein bringt. auch nicht zu viel weiß
ich würde es auch so lassen
das einzige was mich persönlich stört, sind die riesen pedale


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2010)

thomaask schrieb:


> aber hat das einen tieferen sinn ?



Ja - und das habe ich oben geschrieben. Man kann halt die Geometrie in einem gewissen Maß anpassen. Ich würde mir sowas auch nicht ans Bike schrauben, aber man ist prinzipiell halt relativ variabel, ohne den Vorbau tauschen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (30. Juli 2010)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal, um mich kurz vorzustellen, ich bin 24 komme aus dem Schönen Lübeck und bin erst seit kurzem wieder zum Biken gekommen. Weils erstens Spaß macht sich auf zwei Rädern mit Muskelkraft fortzubewegen und weils einfach ideal ist sich nach der Arbeit einfach mal nen bissel auszupowern.
> 
> So nun mein Drahtesel. Es ist nicht wirklich XC und auch nicht besonders leicht oder so. Aber es ist weiß. In erster Linie ist es aus günstig ergatterten teilen entstanden und dient als versuchsträger. Räder Gabel und Rahmen sollen langfristig ersetzt werden.
> 
> ...


 

Sieht irgendwie voll scharf aus.

Wie viel wiegt der Rahmen und Gabel? Sind schon richtige Brocken, oder?


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. Juli 2010)

hmm, das ne gute Frage.

Hab den Rahmen und die Gabel nicht einzeln nachgewogen. Das komplette Bike so wie es da steht wiegt laut  Personenwaage, XC`ler und Leichtbauer bitte weggucken, um die 13,5Kg.

Das schon ne Menge Material das man da mit sich schleppt. Deswegen soll ja auch nen neuer Rahmen, Gable und LRS+Schlappen her. Dann sind meiner Meinung nach auch um und bei 10 Kg drinne.


----------



## ICON82 (30. Juli 2010)

Aber schmeiss dann bitte die Pedale weg. So eine schöne filigrane Kurbel und solche riesen Klumpen.


----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich für Clickies bin, finde ich die Pedale gar nicht so schlimm.
Das einzige, was mich an dem ansonsten wirklich schicken und einzigartigen Bike stört, ist der Votec Schriftzug, der auf dem Kopf steht. Ist eine rein optische Sache, aber jedes Mal, wenn das Bild neu zitiert wird, stört es mich auf's Neue.

Ansonsten definitiv so lassen!


----------



## nexx (30. Juli 2010)

@nobody: von welchem hersteller ist der rahmen überhaupt? oder hab ichs überlesen? :E


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Du hast es überlesen - da die Info 





-N0bodY- schrieb:


> @RealNBK. Rahmen ist soweit ich noch weiß nen Matrix Nicky.... irgendwas aus Fernost. Gabel, sieht man ja mehr oder weniger, ist ne Votec GSIV.



Das Teil ist aber mit 13,5 kg echt schwer. 

@nobody 
Also, wenn Du eine echte CC-Feile willst, dann mußt Du aber schon unter 8 Kilo anpeilen  , wenn's dann Titan und 9 Kg wird auch gut .


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. Juli 2010)

Hmm naja fürn Anfang würden mir 10 Kg auch reichen. Währe schonmal ne deutliche Verbesserung. Und voralledem bleibt dann noch genug Potential für Verbesserungen. Denn Das Schrauben macht zumindest genauso viel spaß wie das Fahren.

Hab mal google angeschmissen.

So wie es ausschaut die Seite des Herstellers.

http://www.tankcycle.com.tw/product.asp?Fkindno=F000018

Und Hier hab ich auch nen Gewicht gefunden. Steht was von 1800g für den Rahmen.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/286279488/Matrix_Nicky_Mtb_bike.html


EDIT: Ich muss das ding mal nachwiegen, frage mich gerade ob die 1800g Realistisch sind.


----------



## xc-mtb (31. Juli 2010)

White


----------



## nexx (31. Juli 2010)

@matrix nicky rahmen: geil! da spuken mir gleich ideen rum, um daraus ne fiese maschine zu machen. grad die f16-version in schwarz/carbon, junge junge junge. hat mal jemand ein paar â¬ fÃ¼r mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (31. Juli 2010)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> White



Ein Wahnsinn das Bike!!!

lg flo


----------



## scapin-biker (31. Juli 2010)

Eeeeendlich mal ein SCAPIN !!!
Ich denke du bist genauso zufrieden wie ich, der seit Jahren nur SCAPIN fährt !
Ein sehr schönes MTB.


----------



## mike49 (31. Juli 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Schöner LRS! Wird wahrscheinlich noch schöner sein, am Bike.


So, hier dann endlich die Bilder vom neuen LRS am Rad:











Fährt sich klasse und die Optik finde ich auch super!


----------



## #easy# (2. August 2010)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> White



ganz klar ................ wenn ein neues Bike kommen sollte dann eins von Scapin  der Hammer und gerade das HT Nyro
, geil


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. August 2010)

^^^
Wirklich sehr schoenes Bike!

Was ist das fuer eine Sattelstuetze?


----------



## scapin-biker (2. August 2010)

Sattelstütze, müßte von WR Composity sein ! 
Wenn Italiener, dann komplett !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. August 2010)

Danke!


----------



## gasok.ONE (9. August 2010)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Sattelstütze, müßte von WR Composity sein !
> Wenn Italiener, dann komplett !




deshalb die xtr und magura etc.

trotzdem eine hammergeilezweiradschlampe!!!


----------



## scapin-biker (9. August 2010)

War eigentlich auf die Sattelstütze von WR Composity bezogen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (9. August 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ja - und das habe ich oben geschrieben. Man kann halt die Geometrie in einem gewissen Maß anpassen. Ich würde mir sowas auch nicht ans Bike schrauben, aber man ist prinzipiell halt relativ variabel, ohne den Vorbau tauschen zu müssen.



wann und warum soll ich sowas machen???


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. August 2010)

Noch ein drittes Mal?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. August 2010)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> White



 ohne worte


----------



## gasok.ONE (10. August 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> So, hier dann endlich die Bilder vom neuen LRS am Rad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noch schönere schnellspanner und bremsleitungen/zughüllen dann ist´s meiner meinung nach perfekt, was´n für ´ne stützenklemme und sind das alligator windcutter?


----------



## mike49 (10. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> noch schönere schnellspanner und bremsleitungen/zughüllen dann ist´s meiner meinung nach perfekt, was´n für ´ne stützenklemme und sind das alligator windcutter?


Ja, die Schnellspanner werden demnächst noch gecleant, dann sollten die eigentlich ganz gut passen (Carbon mit goldener Schraube). Außerdem sind die sind mit 56g (das Paar) schön leicht und funktionieren sehr gut.

Die Leitungen / Züge wollte ich eigentlich schwarz lassen, evtl. kommen da bei Gelegenheit noch schwarze Yumeya-Züge dran.

Die letzten größeren Baustellen sind dann noch Kurbel und Gabel. Mal schauen, ob ich mich demnächst noch zu einer Clavicula durchringen kann. Würde mir schon sehr gut gefallen... 

Die Klemme ist von übrigens von FRM (11g in 34,9) und die Bremsscheiben sind Alligator Windcutter Ti-N.


----------



## xc-mtb (12. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> deshalb die xtr und magura etc.
> 
> trotzdem eine hammergeilezweiradschlampe!!!



Sobald Campa wieder ne MTB-Gruppe hat soll die auch ans Rad.

Ne Record - XC wäre sicherlich perfekt. Das aktuelle Rennraddesign ist super.
An meinem Rennrad (Scapin) ist auch ne Campa Gruppe.


Dem Rest Danke für das Lob. Die Laufräder werden allerdings verkauft. Ist mir irgendwie zu auffällig. Die FRM mit Dugast sind dezenter.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## gasok.ONE (12. August 2010)

hier mal neue bilder von meiner zweiradschlampe...

gold eloxierte schnellspanner von carbon-ti sind bestellt

hyflow´s in gold kommen noch, passende pedale natürlich auch noch...

bei scheiben bin ich am überlegen alligator windcutter oder frm, sollte einer erfahrungsberichte haben, nur zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (12. August 2010)

Gefällt mir nur die schwarze Gabel finde ich nicht so richtig passend.


----------



## gasok.ONE (12. August 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nur die schwarze Gabel finde ich nicht so richtig passend.


hatte mal ´ne weisse sid von ´nem freund drin, war meiner meinung nach too much white... danke


----------



## ICON82 (13. August 2010)

Goldene Gabel wäre toll.  Finds aber ok. Die schwarze stört mich nicht, da der Rest gut ausschaut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. August 2010)

Gefällt mir irgendwie. Pedale passen für mich aber nich so recht.


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. August 2010)

überlege die gabel zweifarbig im perlmut des rahmen und gold der sattelstütze zu lackieren!?

die pedale, ja bin schon auf der suche...


----------



## ICON82 (13. August 2010)

Das mit dem lacken ist eine gute Idee ansonsten sind hier noch ein paar Vorschläge für den kleinen Geldbeutel: 


http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=Gold&osCsid=2a2e3c4373a2179a073c90d719f043f8

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...TI-Pedale--inclusive-Cleats--Modell-2011.html

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...F100-FIT-Federgabel-100mm-weiss-Mod-2011.html


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. August 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Das mit dem lacken ist eine gute Idee ansonsten sind hier noch ein paar Vorschläge für den kleinen Geldbeutel:
> 
> 
> http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...=Gold&osCsid=2a2e3c4373a2179a073c90d719f043f8
> ...




mit den c-b-e kommt mir fast jeder, in allen variationen, aber ich bin ein kind der 80er und mit turnschuhen gross geworden, mit ´nem klickie wird man mich wohl nie sehen... die schuhe sind einfach durch die bank weg pfui... auch radlerhose, beinlinge, trikots sind mir ein dorn im auge, vielleicht ringe ich mich in nächster zeit mal zu ´nem helm durch, ist aber noch zukunftsmusik... 

trotzdem danke


----------



## ICON82 (13. August 2010)

Wie denn ohne Helm?!Den brauch ich damit mich keiner erkennt und die Radlerhose unterstreicht meine feminine Seite. 

Hab hier gerade durch Zufall was bei Ebay entdeckt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOX-PSYLO-...=130418903443&ps=63&clkid=6428906646427278621

Sau geil.


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. August 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Wie denn ohne Helm?!Den brauch ich damit mich keiner erkennt und die Radlerhose unterstreicht meine feminine Seite.
> 
> Hab hier gerade durch Zufall was bei Ebay entdeckt:
> 
> ...



sau geile farbe ja, aber cantisockel___pfui spinne, wäre aber auch zu viel des goldes, aber danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomaask (13. August 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Wie denn ohne Helm?!Den brauch ich damit mich keiner erkennt und die Radlerhose unterstreicht meine feminine Seite.
> 
> Hab hier gerade durch Zufall was bei Ebay entdeckt:
> 
> ...



krass, was es alles so gibt. aber echt bissl too much


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. August 2010)

sorry, da war ich aber mehr als unwissend
danke carioca...


----------



## Carioca34 (15. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> nicht meins, aber ich wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten, bei dieser trefflichen gestalltung musste es in den fred
> kompromislos thema umgesetzt, bis hin zu der zecke an der linken strebe, 10 von 10 punkten




naja.... ein wenig geschmacklos. Diese weißen Räder "Ghostbike" stehen für jeden tödlich verunglückten Radler in Berlin an den Unfallstellen....


----------



## gasok.ONE (15. August 2010)

@carioca

tausende von kilometern in der stadt, seit ´83 berliner und sowas entzieht sich meiner kenntnis, möchte mich an dieser stelle dafür entschuldigen...

das war nicht schön von mir, achtung fettnäpfchen!


----------



## maddda (15. August 2010)

Jup soweit ich weiß kommt die idee mit den Ghostbikes aus Newyork...
Finde ich eine Super Idee und besser als ein einfaches Kreuz am Straßenrand


----------



## Carioca34 (15. August 2010)

ein wenig weiß aus '99.....






Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (15. August 2010)

top,ich stehe ja auf sowas  was wiegt das teil?


----------



## BUTom (15. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, hier mal meins


----------



## RealNBK (16. August 2010)

Carioca34 schrieb:


> ein wenig weiß aus '99.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. Was ist das genau für ein Rahmen. Hat nette details und ist auch ganz gut ausgestattet.


----------



## thomaask (16. August 2010)

servus !

ist zwar nicht der bikemarkt, aber hier gehts ja um weiße mtb's und somit auch um weiße parts.
ich hätte paar weiße teile über (siehe signatur) alle noch sehr gut erhalten und noch gar nicht alt 
falls da jemand interesse hat - einfach melden


----------



## lone_wolf (16. August 2010)




----------



## gasok.ONE (16. August 2010)

warum ist nicht alles gecleant, würde dem gesamtbild besser stehen, bei dem unterrohr, so bin ich der meinung, brauchst du viel dickere schlappen, oder ´n neuen rahmen, wirkt auf mich ´n bissl strange..., bleibt dein cockpit (griffe/bremse) so???


----------



## lone_wolf (16. August 2010)

Der Rahmen ist zugegebenermaßen ziemlich heftig - Bremse und Griffe bleiben so, Reifen ebenfalls.
Begleitet mich zwar noch keine 100.000km, mehr als ein Viertel aber schon...


----------



## gasok.ONE (16. August 2010)

@lw

pack mal ´n bischen mehr zum rahmen aus, marke/gewicht... und wie lange hast´n den schon...


----------



## milleniumken (17. August 2010)

gude, leutz!

so weiss isses bei mir!


----------



## chevi (17. August 2010)

boahhhh,heftig weisse reifen seh ich zum ersten mal an einem bike.
nicht schlecht  wie lange bleiben die denn weiss bzw. wie kriegt man die wieder weiss?









würden sich an meinem auch gut machen,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milleniumken (17. August 2010)

also mit ner bürste und n bissi schrubben gehn die wieder sauber!
musst dich beeilen...sind von schwalbe auf 5000 stck limitiert!
fahren sich schnell ab , sind sauschnell aber auch sauteuer......etwa n hunni fürs paar.....

n gag für racer...

grüsse aus hessen!


----------



## ICON82 (17. August 2010)

milleniumken schrieb:


> also mit ner bürste und n bissi schrubben gehn die wieder sauber!
> musst dich beeilen...sind von schwalbe auf 5000 stck limitiert!
> fahren sich schnell ab , sind sauschnell aber auch sauteuer......etwa n hunni fürs paar.....
> 
> ...



Die wollen nen Hunni für die Dinger und ich dachte meine Race Kings mit weißwand wären teuer gewesen.


----------



## Flabes (19. August 2010)

So, dann fängts bei mir auch mal an...

Ist zwar noch kein Kunstwerk, aber das wirds hoffentlich mit der Zeit...






Kann mir jemand eine leichte, möglichst nicht silberne Kurbel empfehlen, bis max. 170?


----------



## Jaypeare (19. August 2010)

Aerozine?


----------



## thomaask (19. August 2010)

Flabes schrieb:


> So, dann fängts bei mir auch mal an...
> 
> Ist zwar noch kein Kunstwerk, aber das wirds hoffentlich mit der Zeit...
> 
> ...



da hätte ich evtl. etwas für dich. schau mal in meinen bikemarktanzeigen


----------



## maddda (19. August 2010)

> Kann mir jemand eine leichte, möglichst nicht silberne Kurbel empfehlen, bis max. 170?


Bald kommen die 2011er Sram komponenten raus...
Release soll eurobike sein



Btw sehr schöner Rahmen



Gruß
maddda


----------



## FrankT69 (19. August 2010)

Wie wär's mal mit nem weißen Radon:


----------



## Centi (22. August 2010)

FrankT69 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mal mit nem weißen Radon:



Du bist ein bischen falsch hier, das Bike hat nichts mit Cross-Country Racing zu tun, sorry!  Aber schön ist es trotzdem !


----------



## decolocsta (22. August 2010)

und weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (22. August 2010)




----------



## earlofwine (22. August 2010)

Das CD schreit förmlich nach einer Lefty!


----------



## decolocsta (22. August 2010)

nene, die Gabel hab ich schon auf Solo Air umgebaut, Moco Einheit ist auch bestellt, mit dem 1.5 Alusteuerrohr ist die Gabel ne ideale Basis für die Zukunft. 

Lefty is sicher das tollste auf der Welt, aber erstmal nicht geplant


----------



## NonoF (22. August 2010)

Flabes schrieb:


> So, dann fängts bei mir auch mal an...
> 
> Ist zwar noch kein Kunstwerk, aber das wirds hoffentlich mit der Zeit...
> 
> ...


 


Was kostet der Rahmen und wo gibts den?


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. August 2010)

NonoF schrieb:


> Was kostet der Rahmen und wo gibts den?



schau mal hier...
//www.yatego.com/jh-bikes/p,4627e2cc5cca4,41c81648ae7629_9,zoulou-cooma-mtb-rahmen


----------



## lone_wolf (23. August 2010)

Den abgebildeten Rahmen mit Canti-Sockeln gibt's in 20" und 22" für Euro 119,95 bie www.bike-x-perts.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jache (23. August 2010)

Seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Epic Comp Carbon aus 2010. Noch original. Bin noch unsicher was ich als erstes änder um das Gewicht zu drücken


----------



## mike49 (23. August 2010)

Jache schrieb:


> Seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Epic Comp Carbon aus 2010. Noch original. Bin noch unsicher was ich als erstes änder um das Gewicht zu drücken


Die Kurbel könnte ein ganz lohnenswerter Kandidat sein


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2010)

Kurbel!


----------



## Jache (23. August 2010)

Hi,

okok, habe ich verstanden  Was ist von einer SRAM XX zu halten? die 2x10 Kurbel kann ich ja nicht ohne weiteres verbauen, da bräuchte ich ja alles neu, aber die normale 3x9???

Oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## memphis35 (23. August 2010)

M.M. gehören die Speci-Typen mit nassen Windeln geprügelt , bei einem solchen Bike , zu einem solchen Preis und dann diese Kurbel . ( Wobei die Funktion absolut ok ist )

Mfg  35


----------



## Jache (23. August 2010)

Hi,

was ist das überhaupt für eine Kurbel? hab ich mich schon damals gefragt? Eine Shimano "NoName"? Wahrscheinlich auch eine halbe Tonne schwer 

Also wie gesagt, ihr habt ja Recht. Eine neue Kurbel muss her....


----------



## Focusracer (23. August 2010)




----------



## memphis35 (23. August 2010)

Die Kurbel nennt sich Custom Shimano FC-M542 , Shifter sind X7 , bei meinem 999â¬ Merida HFS 2000 wurde ich wegen den " billigen " X7 Shifter geprÃ¼gelt .
Aber Speci rules.

Mfg  35

Detto : Nabe Custom Shimano M525 SL


----------



## J.O (23. August 2010)

Deore


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2010)

ist einfach ne 1100g. Deore Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (23. August 2010)

LRS/Gabel/Kurbel werden noch getauscht


----------



## gasok.ONE (23. August 2010)

KongoApe schrieb:


> LRS/Gabel/Kurbel werden noch getauscht



wiegt´n der bock aktuell <10kg?


----------



## NonoF (23. August 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Den abgebildeten Rahmen mit Canti-Sockeln gibt's in 20" und 22" für Euro 119,95 bie www.bike-x-perts.com


 
Das wäre es gewesen, leider gibts die nur in 21 und 23", und ich such 20".

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Jonez (23. August 2010)

Jache schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> okok, habe ich verstanden  Was ist von einer SRAM XX zu halten? die 2x10 Kurbel kann ich ja nicht ohne weiteres verbauen, da bräuchte ich ja alles neu, aber die normale 3x9???
> 
> Oder habt ihr einen anderen Vorschlag?



Warum alles neu? Hat dir das die Werbung erzählt? 
2x9 funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## kris. (23. August 2010)

NonoF schrieb:


> Das wäre es gewesen, leider gibts die nur in 21 und 23", und ich such 20".
> 
> Trotzdem Danke



als disc-only ist er in 19" weiß noch lieferbar.
allerdings für 169,- eur

von der geometrie her würde ich dort aber eher zum drössiger pular tendieren. -> längeres oberrohr...

kris.


----------



## Flabes (23. August 2010)

Wenn mein 21" Zoulou fertig aufgebaut ist, werde ich Fotos uploaden und ein bisschen vom Fahrgefühl berichten!


----------



## Jache (23. August 2010)

Jonez schrieb:


> Warum alles neu? Hat dir das die Werbung erzählt?
> 2x9 funktioniert problemlos.




Hi,

danke dir vielmals. Also bräuchte ich nur Kurbel und Umwerfer und Shifter.

wie ist das eigentlich bei 2x10(2x9) und bei den Standard 3x9 Systemen? Habe ich bei 2x10 weniger hohe Gänge oder weniger niedrige Gänge? Ich meine hab ich einen Nachteil beim Speed oder beim Berg


----------



## gasok.ONE (24. August 2010)

Jache schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> wie ist das eigentlich bei 2x10(2x9) und bei den Standard 3x9 Systemen? Habe ich bei 2x10 weniger hohe Gänge oder weniger niedrige Gänge? Ich meine hab ich einen Nachteil beim Speed oder beim Berg




weder noch! siehe die kb-größen, bzw. anzahl der zähne... der rest ist dritte klasse mathematik im  verhältnis zu einem 10fach ritzelpaket...

weiss eigentlich einer, ob in dem genannten fall auch dura ace cassetten gefahren werden können, sofern die nabe vorhanden...


----------



## KongoApe (24. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> wiegt´n der bock aktuell <10kg?



vermutlich eher nicht? k.A.; häng es demnächst mal an die Waage! 
Rahmen < 1490 gr; der Rest ist Standardzeug, was so rummlag (=Testgerät)
mit einer 1450grGabel,leicherem LRS,Kurbel,Vorbau,Sattel, Stütze usw....kann man sicher noch paar Gramm einsparen? wenn es mal 9,98 kg hat, ist es i.O. Mehr Leichtbau ist nix bei > 100kg Fahrergewicht + 15kg 

bergauf fährt es jedenfalls recht smoothy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (24. August 2010)

Flabes schrieb:


> Wenn mein 21" Zoulou fertig aufgebaut ist, werde ich Fotos uploaden und ein bisschen vom Fahrgefühl berichten!


da bin ich doch mal gespannt...


----------



## OWL-Rider (25. August 2010)

... und hier meine Tretmühle! Ist zwar noch nicht vollständig aber vorm Winter wird sich da nicht mehr viel tun außer evtl. einer Umlackierung des Rahmen.

Ich bitte übrigens die unspektakuläre Location und das unsachgemäß verlegte Lautsprecherkabel zu entschuldigen! 











Grüße vom Fuße des Teutos
Lars


----------



## Flabes (25. August 2010)

Die goldenen Details wollen mir nicht wirklich gefallen, ergibt für meinen Geschmack zu viele unterschiedliche Farben.


----------



## OWL-Rider (25. August 2010)

Flabes schrieb:


> Die goldenen Details wollen mir nicht wirklich gefallen, ergibt für meinen Geschmack zu viele unterschiedliche Farben.



Naja, nur schwarz-weiß war mir zu langweilig. Das rote Decor von Fuji passt meiner Meinung allerdings nicht. Aber da das Decor unterlackt ist wird der Rahmen demnächst neu lackiert. Schlicht weiß ohne irgendeinen Firlefanz oder Schriftzüge.


----------



## InoX (25. August 2010)

da hier ja neulich nach einem weißen Zoulou gefragt wurde und ich in Berlin neulich eins vor der Linse hatte, poste ich hier mal ein Bild.
Dieses merkwürdige Gedöns am Vorderrad scheinen solche LEDs zu sein, die bei der Drehung des Rades ein Bild ergeben. Finde ich allerdings sehr schade für das Gesamtbild.
Der Lenker passte auch nicht wirklich, da es sich um eine Truvativ Holzfeller handelt, welcher auch überhaupt nicht passte.

Aber Alles in Allem fand ich das Konzept sehr gut durchgezogen, auch wenns wahrscheinlich nur für die Eisdiele ist.


----------



## Flabes (25. August 2010)

Schwarze Reifen und eine andere Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi, dann fände ichs gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (25. August 2010)

Bin halt auch der Meinung dass es irgendwie to much ist.


----------



## gasok.ONE (25. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> ... und hier meine Tretmühle! Ist zwar noch nicht vollständig aber vorm Winter wird sich da nicht mehr viel tun außer evtl. einer Umlackierung des Rahmen.
> 
> Ich bitte übrigens die unspektakuläre Location und das unsachgemäß verlegte Lautsprecherkabel zu entschuldigen!
> 
> ...









_da verfolgen wir wohl mitunter das gleiche ziel..._
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/181550/181550/page:2


_an was für eine lackierung hast du gedacht... konventioneller lack oder pulver, selber machen oder lackierer..._

und eine frage noch, was ist das immer mit diesen *spacerturmdingern*, sieht man ja bei einigen hier, bei einem unfall stelle ich mir so was immer echt schei**e vor... und schön finde ich es auch nicht... macht man sowas weil man keine metallsäge hat oder im falle eines wiederverkaufs mehrere interessenten anspricht... erkläre mir das mal einer... vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur unwissent und das muss heute so!?


----------



## mike49 (25. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> und eine frage noch, was ist das immer mit diesen *spacerturmdingern*, sieht man ja bei einigen hier, bei einem unfall stelle ich mir so was immer echt schei**e vor... und schön finde ich es auch nicht...


Finde ich auch nicht gerade schön, und dann auch noch extra in Gold betont und mit USA-Flagge oben drauf... :kotz: 

Die Barends sind auch zum abgewöhnen, ansonsten ganz passabel.


----------



## ICON82 (26. August 2010)

Barends sind schon grausam aber wenns bequem ist. 
Passt denn die Sattelstellung so oder liegt das an der Pespketive?
Sieht ein bißchen Steil aus.

Das ganz weiße ist aber mal ein Schmerz für die Augen. Ist glaub ich eher auffallen um jeden Preis.


----------



## Splatter666 (26. August 2010)

Moin!

Der weiße Riese is auch top angeschlossen; einfach die 3 Schrauben vom Vorbau lösen, Gabel raus und das ganze Teil mitnehmen 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## OWL-Rider (26. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> _da verfolgen wir wohl mitunter das gleiche ziel..._
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/181550/181550/page:2
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lackierung 

Ich werde ihn auch pulvern lassen. Eigentlich soll er weiß werden so wie jetzt. Da ich jetzt aber bei einem anderen Forenmitglied einen saugeilen braunen Lenker gesehen habe, wäre das noch ein alternativer Farbton. In dem Fall würde allerdings die Farbkombi nicht mehr passen und ich müßte noch einiges ändern.

Spacerturm

Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich da noch nicht mit ner Säge rangetraut. 
Vielleicht werde ich aber erstmal nur den oberen großen Spacerring mit dem
unteren schmalen Ring tauschen. 
Was das US-Emblem auf dem Kronkorken angeht, so fand ich ihn eigentlich sehr passend, zumal FUJI ja einem US-Unternehmen gehört. Einen dekorativeren Kronkorken habe ich im Getränkegroßhandel noch nicht gefunden, der auch farblich zum Radl passt. Den mit der US-Flagge habe ich mit ein wenig Airbrush an den Vorbau angepasst. Is halt Geschmacksache, so wie vieles hier! ;-)

Die Barends finde ich allerdings ziemlich geil. Abgesehen davon das ich damit mehr Griffmöglichkeiten habe heben sie sich optisch von den geraden Standarddingern ab. Das sind alte ONZA-Barends aus den 90ern die ursprünglich silber waren. Hab sie vom Eloxierer einfärben lassen.

Ich brauch da aber nochmal euren Rat bzgl. des Gestänges vom SLR-Sattel. Ich überlege ob ich es schwarz oder weiß lackieren soll. Welche Farbe würdet ihr favorisieren oder würdet ihr es silber lassen?


----------



## mike49 (26. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> Ich brauch da aber nochmal euren Rat bzgl. des Gestänges vom SLR-Sattel. Ich überlege ob ich es schwarz oder weiß lackieren soll. Welche Farbe würdet ihr favorisieren oder würdet ihr es silber lassen?


Auf jeden Fall schwarz, ist aber fraglich ob lackieren der richtige Weg ist. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Lack dann schnell abblättert.

Wenn Du die Gestell rausbekommst dann pulvern oder eloxieren. Alternativ gibt es den SLR (aber nicht den XP bzw. XR) auch mit Carbon-Gestell.


----------



## kris. (26. August 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Gestell rausbekommst dann pulvern oder eloxieren.


 
dann würde ich aber auch gleichzeitig noch über eine schwarze kurbel und den schaltwerks-käfig nachdenken...


----------



## mi2 (26. August 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Aber Alles in Allem fand ich das Konzept sehr gut durchgezogen, auch wenns wahrscheinlich nur für die Eisdiele ist.



hammer . ich finds geil. aber zu schade für die straße. das gehört in die wohnung an die wand


----------



## ICON82 (26. August 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> hammer . ich finds geil. aber zu schade für die straße. das gehört in die wohnung an die wand



Wenn die Reifen ja nicht so SACKSCHWER wären, dann hätte ich die auch mal getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## earlofwine (26. August 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> hammer . ich finds geil. aber zu schade für die straße. das gehört in die wohnung an die wand



Ein altes Rocky oder ein Klein gehört an die Wand. Dieses Teil braucht eigentlich nicht mal ein Schloss. Klaut keiner freiwillig.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (26. August 2010)




----------



## Flabes (26. August 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wieviel wiegt es denn?
Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## mike49 (26. August 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/8/9/4/5/_/large/Foto1563.jpg


Dann mache ich mal den Anfang mit dem Rummäkeln: 

- Unpassende Pedale
- Häßliche Sattelklemme
- sehr seltsame Stellung der Bremsgriffe
- das Rot der KB-Schrauben wird sonst nirgends aufgegriffen
- vordere Bremsleitung ist zu lang

Ansonsten ganz nett!

P.S. Gruß aus Gießen


----------



## ScottErda (26. August 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich mal den Anfang mit dem Rummäkeln:
> 
> - Unpassende Pedale
> - Häßliche Sattelklemme
> ...



Hinzu zu fügen wäre noch:

-komische Gangwahl (vorne kleinstes KB/hinten kleinstes Ritzel

Sonst find ich's schön - würd ich auch fahren!!

Grüße aus der Nähe von Gießen


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (26. August 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich mal den Anfang mit dem Rummäkeln:
> 
> - Unpassende Pedale
> - Häßliche Sattelklemme
> ...




Vielen Dank erstmal!

1. Die Pedale werden aufjedenfall ersetzt passendes liegt bereit
2. Zur Sattelklemme die Funworks in 34,9 hat leider gar nicht gepasst deshalb, muss die hässliche von Canyon erstmal dran bleiben
3. behoben
4. Geplant sind folgende teile in rot Sid Sticker, Magura Marta und im Winter ein neuer LRS

@Flabes:Gewogen hab ich das Rad noch nicht, Rahmengröße liegt bei 20,5" (51cm).

Gruß und evtl. begegnet man sich im Wald


----------



## lone_wolf (28. August 2010)

Mal wieder frische Fotos von 'nem treuen Begleiter...


----------



## Nordpol (28. August 2010)

Bis auf die Gabel, die ist nun nicht so mein Geschmack, sehr schick.


----------



## mike49 (28. August 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Mal wieder frische Fotos von 'nem treuen Begleiter...


Wenn Du jetzt noch die olle XT gegen eine schwarze Kurbel austauschen würdest, wäre es (fast) perfekt.

Die Gabel finde ich - optisch - ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike49 (28. August 2010)

So, dann poste ich auch mal wieder meins:












Geändert seit dem letzten mal:

- Neuer Sattel (SLR Kit Carbonio)
- Vorbau + Griffe (XLC Carbon / HiTemp)
- Pedale (Exustar E-PM 28ti)
- Gabel (SID WC mit Kronen-LO und Carbon-Käppchen)
- Schaltwerk + Umwerfer (XTR / LX Gold Edition von 2005)
- ein bißchen Schraubentuning...

Jetzt fehlt hauptsächlich noch eine passende Kurbel. Wer eine Clavicula übrig hat bitte melden...


----------



## mtb-xxl (28. August 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt noch die olle XT gegen eine schwarze Kurbel austauschen würdest, wäre es (fast) perfekt.
> 
> Die Gabel finde ich - optisch - ok.



War auch mein Gedanke. Ne schwarze Kurbel würde dem Bike noch wirklich gut stehen.


----------



## gili89 (28. August 2010)

hier mal meins:


----------



## ufp (28. August 2010)

OWL-Rider schrieb:


> ... und hier meine Tretmühle! Ist zwar noch nicht vollständig aber vorm Winter wird sich da nicht mehr viel tun außer evtl. einer Umlackierung des Rahmen.


Dann tu auch gleich die Kurbel bitte umlackieren 

Ansonsten recht nett 

@gili89
Auch schön; mit weinrot mal was anderes. Wobei die weißen Schriftzüge des Reifens mit (wein-)rot zu übermalen, dann doch ein bischen zu viel des guten ist.


----------



## gasok.ONE (28. August 2010)

gili89 schrieb:


> hier mal meins:




mit 9,34 kg recht nett...
noch kurbel und bremse farblich anpassen, spacerturm weg!!!... dann = "!"BOMBE"!"

die raki´s würde ich lieber cleanen, als zu bemalen!


----------



## gasok.ONE (28. August 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Mal wieder frische Fotos von 'nem treuen Begleiter...




futurecrosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (28. August 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/8/9/4/5/_/large/Foto1563.jpg



Was ist das denn für ein Lenker und was für Griffe?


----------



## John Rico (28. August 2010)

@gili89:
Was ist das für eine Kurbel, eine lackierte oder gepulverte XT?
Ansonsten echt mal was anderes, gefällt mir!


----------



## gasok.ONE (29. August 2010)

gili89 schrieb:


> hier mal meins:


ist doch kein xt-kurbelarm...!?? ODER DOCH????


----------



## gili89 (29. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> @gili89:
> Was ist das für eine Kurbel, eine lackierte oder gepulverte XT?
> Ansonsten echt mal was anderes, gefällt mir!



geh leute, hab mir gedacht hier drinnen kennt man sich ein "bisschen" aus 
ist ne TOKEN Kurbel, baugleich mit Aerozine...740g inkl Lager
XT wäre dann doch etwas zu schwer 

@gasok: nein der Spacerturm bleibt, sonst wird der Gabelschaft echt zu kurz (Gabel dann nicht wieder zu verkaufen!)
ja das mit den Reifen ist Geschmackssache, werd sie aber eh demnächst cleanen weil das mit dem übermalen doch nicht so hammer aussieht wie gedacht..

@John Rico & ufp: Danke!


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2010)

Das GT Force 2.0 meiner Frau:






Mein GT DHi:






Weiss genug?


----------



## KongoApe (29. August 2010)

InoX schrieb:


>



sry Mann, aber sowas schaut nur noch lächerlich aus(Augenkrebsgefahr) - ist, wie wenn man in ein Haus kommt, wo alles aus Holz ist. Weniger ist oft mehr; 
gleiches gilt für den Goldkram an Schellen, Barends, Scheiben usw.


----------



## Wildsau92 (29. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das GT Force 2.0 meiner Frau:
> 
> Mein GT DHi:
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid aber das ding sieht aus wie ein Spaceshuttle, geht garnich


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (29. August 2010)

floggel schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Lenker und was für Griffe?



Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker und Fun Works N-Light Griffe 

Gruß


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (29. August 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> So, dann poste ich auch mal wieder meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## mike49 (29. August 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Rad!


Danke!

Dann kannst Du mich jetzt auch im Wald erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KongoApe (29. August 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


>



sehr schönes Fahrrad  - ohne viel SchnickSchnack.
délicate
( nur die Fahrposition schaut recht un-entspannt aus; der Bollocks-Stroker? Solange man kein Geld mit der Radlerrei verdient, muss der Lenker immer 10 cm über Oberkante Sattel sein. Sonst liegt man auf dem Bock wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. )


----------



## gasok.ONE (29. August 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Dann kannst Du mich jetzt auch im Wald erkennen



das wird wohl kaum einem gelingen, bei deinem edelteiletarnkappenbomber...

mich stört nur noch der ghost schriftzug..., sonst schöne verwandlung die dein bike hier zeigt... und wenn du endlich die clavi hast... 

p.s. vielleicht würde die xcr oder xmc, statt der sid, die letzliche krönung sein


----------



## floggel (29. August 2010)

SCOTT SCALE10 schrieb:


> Ritchey WCS Carbon Lenker und Fun Works N-Light Griffe


Danke! Dann hat der Lenker also 5° Backsweep? Sah so nach 0-3 aus auf dem Bild...

Übrigens ganz vergessen: Schickes Teil .


----------



## mike49 (29. August 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> mich stört nur noch der ghost schriftzug..., sonst schöne verwandlung die dein bike hier zeigt... und wenn du endlich die calvi hast...


Danke! 

Ja, mit der Clavicula dürfte es dann - fast - perfekt sein.



gasok.ONE schrieb:


> p.s. vielleicht würde die xcr oder xmc, statt der sid, die letzliche krönung sein


Die Sid ist auch nur eine Übergangslösung. Wird final wohl entweder eine Durin SL oder eine DT Swiss. Wenn DT, dann am besten die goldene vom Scott Scale Ltd. 2009


----------



## Flabes (11. September 2010)

Kunstwerk?
Entscheidet selbst...










Btw. sorry, für die schlechten Fotos, aber das Gerät gibt nicht mehr her...


----------



## kris. (11. September 2010)

schick geworden 
könnte mir gut noch ne ganz schwarze kurbel dran vorstellen.


----------



## mike49 (11. September 2010)

Kleines Update mit neuer Gabel + Kurbel:


----------



## xbishopx (12. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Kleines Update mit neuer Gabel + Kurbel:




das sieht richtig gut aus!!! finde den rahmen sowieso wunderbar


----------



## earlofwine (13. September 2010)

Mein Ladybike Projekt

Trek 9.9 custom mit 7,80kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (13. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Kleines Update mit neuer Gabel + Kurbel:



Kann es sein, dass ich dich und dein Rad letzte Woche in Richtung Schiffenberg gesehen habe?


----------



## mike49 (13. September 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ich dich und dein Rad letzte Woche in Richtung Schiffenberg gesehen habe?


Ja, das könnte passen


----------



## Gary Jr. (14. September 2010)

earlofwine schrieb:


> Mein Ladybike Projekt
> 
> Trek 9.9 custom mit 7,80kg



 geile ceetec-stütze und klemme ;-) aber auch sonst sehr schön!


----------



## ICON82 (14. September 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte passen



Dann sage ich das nächste Mal hallo und schau mir das Gefährt mal live an.


----------



## der_dino (15. September 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> Dann sage ich das nächste Mal hallo und schau mir das Gefährt mal live an.



grüßt man unter bikern nicht sowieso?!


----------



## trek 6500 (16. September 2010)

schönes bike - nur die sattelstütze ist greuslich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (18. September 2010)

Ein slr mit Goldenem Dekor und GOldenen Schriftzügen währe die krönung...leider gibts sowas net



Sehr schönes Bike...da haste dir richtig gedanken beim aufbau gemacht


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

Hier mal ein kleines Update. Ein paar Details fehlen zwar noch (Steuersatz, Tretlager, etc.), aber größtenteils ist der Aufbau abgeschlossen.


----------



## ufp (25. September 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update. Ein paar Details fehlen zwar noch (Steuersatz, Tretlager, etc.), aber größtenteils ist der Aufbau abgeschlossen.


Schön, aber vergiß bitte nicht die Kurbel auszutauschen oder einzüfärben


----------



## Waldwichtel (25. September 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Schön, aber vergiß bitte nicht die Kurbel auszutauschen oder einzüfärben



Ist fürs nächste Jahr geplant. Vermutlich ne Race Face Deus oder ne SLK.


----------



## FloriLori (26. September 2010)

Waldwichtel schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update. Ein paar Details fehlen zwar noch (Steuersatz, Tretlager, etc.), aber größtenteils ist der Aufbau abgeschlossen.


 lediglich die Hörner und am Riser finde ich eher unschön, aber cockpit muss ja dir passen. Sonst schon umgesetzt.


----------



## Popeye34 (26. September 2010)

@ Gary JR.

Ein Wunderschönes TREK. Ist ganz schön viel Aufwand dahinter!
Einfach ein Geiles Unikat! 

@Waldwichtel (cooler Name )

Sehr gelungene Kombi, nur die sind Optisch zum  
Ok, in erster Linie müssen sie DIR passen/gefallen, aber hast schon einmal die Tune's probiert? Die gibt es auch in Gold....
Würden zu mindest von der Optik her, besser passen.


----------



## Waldwichtel (26. September 2010)

xzippo schrieb:


> Sehr gelungene Kombi, nur die sind Optisch zum
> Ok, in erster Linie müssen sie DIR passen/gefallen, aber hast schon einmal die Tune's probiert? Die gibt es auch in Gold....
> Würden zu mindest von der Optik her, besser passen.



Bei den Barends scheiden sich wirklich die Geister. Mir gefallen sie aber ganz gut, zumal man durch ihre Form mehrere Griffmöglichkeiten hat. Die sind von Onza, aus den 90ern. Habe sie nur gold eloxieren lassen. Aber wie gesagt, entweder man liebt sie oder man hasst sie (ich gebe zu, die meissten hassen sie)  ... ich möchte sie jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (1. Oktober 2010)

mike49 schrieb:


> Kleines Update mit neuer Gabel + Kurbel:




HASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
da komme ich aus´m urlaub zurück und WAS! muss ich sehen... DU SACK!

HAMMERGEILE********! lass das schmuckstück nur nicht aus den augen... hast du noch ´n aktuelles gewicht nach deinem update...

congratulations!


----------



## mike49 (1. Oktober 2010)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> HAMMERGEILE********! lass das schmuckstück nur nicht aus den augen... hast du noch ´n aktuelles gewicht nach deinem update...
> 
> congratulations!


Danke, Danke! 

Gewicht wie abgebildet liegt bei 8,4kg.

Mit den jetzt noch geplanten Kleinigkeiten (Tune Bubu, Kettenblätter, Bar-Plugs aus Carbon u. RoRo vorne) werden es dann wohl 8,3kg.


----------



## Christian Back (1. Oktober 2010)

Ohne Barplugs 8,72...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas800 (10. Oktober 2010)

mein Zoulou mit neuen Mavic Crosstrail 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/759954


----------



## im.mo.ment (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Endlich ist meine neue Allzweckwaffe fertig!
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch genauso gut wie mir.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Oktober 2010)

IM MOMENT gefällt's mir ganz gut. 

Ey, Moment mal: Bis auf die leicht hängende Kette, die Felgenaufkleber, die Ventilkappen, den Rizerbar, den Steuersatz und den Spacerturm. 

Kann man ja fast alles schnell und leicht ändern, dann ist's optisch wirklich gut gelungen.


----------



## Groudon (11. Oktober 2010)

Lieber positiven Vorbau + Rizer als Spacertürmchen  Ist sicher besser und leichter.


----------



## im.mo.ment (11. Oktober 2010)

Felgenaufkleber und leicht hängende Kette werde ich natürlich noch ändern.

Die Ventilkappen gefallen mir sehr gut und die Kombi Spacer und Vorbau kommt daher, dass ich mit dem Rad mit anderen Mänteln auch auf Tour gehe.

Dann kommt ein Alu-Vorbau und ein gerader Alulenker mit Barends dran.

Was gefällt dir denn an dem Steuersatz nicht. Die Farbe? ich finde den super! Extra wegen der Farbe gekauft. Zum Glück lässt sich ja über den Geschmack streiten


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Oktober 2010)

Steuersatzfarbe ist schon o.k., aber mir persönlich gefallen klassische Steuersätze eben einfach besser. 



im.mo.ment schrieb:


> die Kombi Spacer und Vorbau kommt daher, dass ich mit dem Rad mit anderen Mänteln auch auf Tour gehe. Dann kommt ein Alu-Vorbau und ein gerader Alulenker mit Barends dran.



 Deshalb kann man doch trotzdem den Spacerturm reduzieren, oder?! 

Insgesamt sieht's ja ganz gut aus, aber bietet mMn eben noch Optimierungspotenzial.



Groudon schrieb:


> Lieber positiven Vorbau ... als Spacertürmchen  Ist sicher besser und leichter.



Genau. Also: Vorbau mit Steigung wie das Unterrohr und einen Flatbar ohne Barends montieren, dann ist es für fast alle Einsatzzwecke.


----------



## im.mo.ment (11. Oktober 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Deshalb kann man doch trotzdem den Spacerturm reduzieren, oder?!
> 
> Genau. Also: Vorbau mit Steigung wie das Unterrohr und einen Flatbar ohne Barends montieren, dann ist es für fast alle Einsatzzwecke.



Ich glaube du hast mich nur falsch verstanden.

Derzeitiges Setup: durch die Stadt und zur Arbeit heizen, kleinere Touren mit meiner Frau, daher sportliche Position.

Für die Tour kommt dann ein Vorbau mit mehr Steigung dran, aber dann positiv montiert um aufrechter zu sitzen.

Um die maximale Höhe für die Tourenposition zu bekommen, kann und will ich den Gabelschaft nicht weiter kürzen. Und auf einer Tour sind für mich Bar-Ends ein Muss. (Diese gehören aber definitiv nicht an einen Riser) Daher dann der gerade Lenker.

Ich hoffe meine Erklärung ist verständlich. Aber schonmal vielen Dank für dein Interesse


----------



## Groudon (11. Oktober 2010)

Da haste ja dann überhöhung = 0

haste denn mal den VOrbau ganz runter gemacht? Denn ich komme mit so einer niedrigeren Front besser klar, als mit einer hohen.


----------



## RealNBK (12. Oktober 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> leicht hängende Kette BLABLA



DIe Kette sollte auf gar keinenv Fall straffer gespannt werden. Dann wird sie nur lauter, der verscheiß steigt und man hat einen größeren Widersand wenn der freilauf laufen sollte -> Kurbel dreht mit wenn man nicht gegenhält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (12. Oktober 2010)

Ist das eine Alfine-Nabe?! Welche Übersetzungsbreite hat denn sone Nabenschaltung?


----------



## Clemens (13. Oktober 2010)

Eins von meinen. Fast weiss.. 





(Bild ist aus Juni 2010)


----------



## acid89 (13. Oktober 2010)

Dann möchte ich hier mal mein weißes (Kunst)Werk vorstellen 

Ein paar Änderungen sind allerdings noch in naher Zukunft geplant. 














Gruß acid89


----------



## Maik68 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hier mein Kunstwerk in weiß.





Gruß Maik


----------



## Maik68 (25. Oktober 2010)

im.mo.ment schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> Endlich ist meine neue Allzweckwaffe fertig!
> Ich hoffe es gefällt euch genauso gut wie mir.



Ein Traum 
Bis auf die Reifen 

Maik


----------



## Focusracer (25. Oktober 2010)

rr oder ff von schwalbe drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICON82 (27. Oktober 2010)

Focusracer schrieb:


> rr oder ff von schwalbe drauf



....oder doch lieber richtige Reifen wie z.B. welche von Maxxis.


----------



## Maik68 (27. Oktober 2010)

ICON82 schrieb:


> ....oder doch lieber richtige Reifen wie z.B. welche von Maxxis.



Genau


----------



## acid89 (3. November 2010)




----------



## Focusracer (3. November 2010)

An dem rad ist viel arbeit


----------



## acid89 (3. November 2010)

Aber es ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## unocz (3. November 2010)

denke das meins hier auch reinpasst...................


----------



## RealNBK (3. November 2010)

sind das diese silikon-schaumgriffe?
Cube baut echt tolle serienbikes. zumindest sehr laute...


----------



## Tyler1977 (3. November 2010)

Ja, laut den Lenkerendstopfen dürften es rote ESI sein.
Ich hab die Chunky in weiss, echt gute Griffe, nur bei der Montage etwas umständlich.


----------



## gasok.ONE (4. November 2010)

acid89 schrieb:


> Aber es ist noch nicht fertig




denke eher er meint, dass auf dich noch richtig viel arbeit zukommt und nicht das viel arbeit drinsteckt... das konzept an deinem rad verstehe wer will!?


----------



## gasok.ONE (4. November 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> denke das meins hier auch reinpasst...................




definitiv schöner als das zuvor gepostete, aber einfach nicht mein ding...
denke mal cube liebt oder hasst man...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> sind das diese silikon-schaumgriffe?
> Cube baut echt tolle serienbikes. zumindest sehr laute...





was meinst du mit serienbike?


----------



## RealNBK (4. November 2010)

vielleicht tue ich dir unrecht, aber die meisten weiß/roten parts (die sehr hübsch anzusehen sind) kommen doch vom Serienrad, oder? Ich finde das ja sehr cool, dass CUBE immer ein besonderes Designkonzept umsetzen will und kann. Vielleicht ists manchmal zu laut, aber besser als sich keine gedanken zu machen.


----------



## unocz (4. November 2010)

bis auf die laufräder und den sattel ist nichts serie


----------



## thomaask (4. November 2010)

was meint der denn mit LAUT ?


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. November 2010)

Denke mal die Farbkombis.
Die sind entweder stilvoll oder schrill.
Passen tut es aber meistens.
Die Cubes sehen für Standardbikes gut aus und bieten eine solide Basis zum tunen.
Das Reaction sieht jedenfalls gut aus, auch wenn mir das in schwarz-elox besser gefällt


----------



## Jaypeare (4. November 2010)

laut = nicht schwarz mit schwarzen Anbauteilen und schwarzen Details.




Hier scheint es einige Leute mit Farbenallergie zu geben.


----------



## RealNBK (5. November 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> bis auf die laufräder und den sattel ist nichts serie



Ok, dann nehme ich das mit dem Serienbie zurück. Könnte aber ohne weiteres auch so von Cube verkauft werden. Gut gemacht.


----------



## pat23 (7. November 2010)

Seit 14 Tagen neu im Stall, leider nur Handy Foto:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Wupperjumper (7. November 2010)

Ziel war ein möglichst wartungsarmes 29er. Rahmen Mi:Tech, Antrieb Gates, Schaltung Rohloff, Bremsen Avid Elixir, Felgen DT Swiss, Griffe Imperial. Pedale werden noch ersetzt. Spacer kommen auch raus, wenn Reba reinkommt. Deren Einbauhöhe ist 5cm größer, als bei der jetzigen Starrgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (7. November 2010)

schickes Rad

aber 5cm mehr einbauhöhe da werden die winkel ganz schön flach


----------



## RealNBK (7. November 2010)

Äh, das Oreba sieht verdammt nach einem Cannondale aus.


----------



## Maik68 (9. November 2010)

@ Wupperjumper

Echt tooles Bike.
Die Starrgabel würde ich klatt drinne lassen.
Wo gibt es das, hast du mal einen Link?
Wie ist das mit dem Zahnriemen bei Schlamm?

Guß Maik


----------



## blutbuche (9. November 2010)

@pat32 : ..super schönes bike , find´ich - nur der  vorbau wirkt extrem lang ...


----------



## Wupperjumper (9. November 2010)

Maik68 schrieb:


> @ Wupperjumper
> 
> Echt tooles Bike.
> Die Starrgabel würde ich klatt drinne lassen.
> ...


 
http://www.mi-tech.de/

Wegen Schlamm ist der vordere Pulley gelocht. Der hintere nicht. Ob es ein Problem darstellt, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Dem Riemen macht Schlamm nichts aus.


----------



## pat23 (9. November 2010)

@blutbuche

Vorbau ist 110mm, wird aber vllt. noch gegen einen kürzeren getauscht.
Ist ja bald Weihnachten, evtl. ein weißer, wenns was schönes gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spiky76 (9. November 2010)

@Wupperjumper

Sehr schönes Bike, 29er Hardtail mit Rohloff finde ich spannend. Die Ritchey WCS Parts machen doch immer eine gute Figur.
Mich würde mal das aktuelle Gewicht mit der Starrgabel interessieren.
Ist eine Elixir 5 verbaut oder höher?

Gruß
spiky


----------



## ufp (9. November 2010)

pat23 schrieb:


> Seit 14 Tagen neu im Stall, leider nur Handy Foto:


Schön (und glänzend).
Schaut wie ein Cannondale aus.
Und die silberne Kurbel, ein grauß


----------



## Wupperjumper (10. November 2010)

spiky76 schrieb:


> @Wupperjumper
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike, 29er Hardtail mit Rohloff finde ich spannend. Die Ritchey WCS Parts machen doch immer eine gute Figur.
> Mich würde mal das aktuelle Gewicht mit der Starrgabel interessieren.
> ...


 
10,8 KG

Elixir 5


----------



## Maik68 (10. November 2010)

@ Wupperjumper

Danke für die Antwort.
Die haben ja echt tolle Bikes.
Nur die Preise  für komplette Bikes habe ich auf der HP noch nicht gefunden.


Maik


----------



## corfrimor (15. November 2010)

@Wupperjumper

Sehr schönes, zeitlos-elegantes Bike! 

Was mich interessieren würde: Wie bist Du mir der Verarbeitung des Rahmens zufrieden? Paßt das?

Außerdem: Werden die Winkel bei 5cm mehr Gabellänge nicht viel zu flach? Es geht immerhin um rund 2,5° Winkelveränderung! Wieviel Federweg soll die Reba denn haben? 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Radpit (11. Dezember 2010)

Ziele und Ausführung fast identisch mit Wupperjumpers Schönheit!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Etwas mehr als Fitnessbike ausgebaut mit Ergon Griffen und Carbongabel. Bis jetzt 1oookm gefahren und absolut happy. Die Rohloff in verbindung mit dem Gates Riemen macht das ganze absolut wartungsarm und sorgt für fettfreie Hosen und Finger.


----------



## Popeye34 (11. Dezember 2010)

Das Orbea ist wunderhübsch!


----------



## kantelezi (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Dann werde ich meines hier auch mal zeigen.
Rahmen: Marin Indian Fire Trail
Parts: Race Face Ride und Ritchey
Gabel: Manitou Skareb wird diesen Winter getausch gegen ne Rock Shoxs Rabea


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2010)

kantelezi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Dann werde ich meines hier auch mal zeigen.
> Rahmen: Marin Indian Fire Trail
> Parts: Race Face Ride und Ritchey
> Gabel: Manitou Skareb wird diesen Winter getausch gegen ne Rock Shoxs Rabea



Die Rock Shox nennt sich immer noch Reba! Welche Variante denn? SL. Race, Team oder World Cup?

Du wohnst in Sulingen? Vielleicht kann man sich ja hier mal in Bruchhausen-Vilsen zu Biken treffen. War heute auch mit jemanden aus Sulingen unterwegs!


----------



## unocz (12. Dezember 2010)

hier nochmal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kantelezi (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo nochmal
Stimmt sie nennt Reba, man sollte doch genauer drüber lesen was man geschrieben hat. Welche Version kann ich noch garnicht sagen, alle Versionen sind sicherlich leichter als die Manitou. 
Vilsen ist nicht weit Sulingen könnte man mal ins Auge fassen. Muß dringend wieder mehr fahren leider läßt der Job momentan halt nur das Wochenende zu.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2010)

kantelezi schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> Stimmt sie nennt Reba, man sollte doch genauer drüber lesen was man geschrieben hat. Welche Version kann ich noch garnicht sagen, alle Versionen sind sicherlich leichter als die Manitou.
> Vilsen ist nicht weit Sulingen könnte man mal ins Auge fassen. Muß dringend wieder mehr fahren leider läßt der Job momentan halt nur das Wochenende zu.



Noch mal kurz Off Topic:

Die Threads zum Biken in der Umgebung findest Du Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451879&page=17

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460445&page=7

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## cocaineracing (20. Dezember 2010)

meins


----------



## cocaineracing (20. Dezember 2010)

meins


----------



## cocaineracing (20. Dezember 2010)

noch nen foto


----------



## the donkey (22. Dezember 2010)

Zwar kein  Cross Country aber weiß


----------



## Popeye34 (22. Dezember 2010)

ist zwar sehr schön & weiß, aber leider KEIN Cross Country....


----------



## RagazziFully (23. Dezember 2010)

Hier meins, Vorgestern aufgebaut. Ich wollte schon lange mal ein Orbea haben, die Marke hat was. Hab' den Rahmen (Lanza Ltd) äusserst preiswert im Bikemarkt erworben.

Wenn wieder Kleingeld für Firlefanz da ist sollen noch gute, dezente Laufräder (100% schwarz) und ein neues, edleres Cockpit dran.


----------



## unocz (23. Dezember 2010)

RagazziFully schrieb:


> Hier meins, Vorgestern aufgebaut. Ich wollte schon lange mal ein Orbea haben, die Marke hat was. Hab' den Rahmen (Lanza Ltd) äusserst preiswert im Bikemarkt erworben.
> 
> Wenn wieder Kleingeld für Firlefanz da ist sollen noch gute, dezente Laufräder (100% schwarz) und ein neues, edleres Cockpit dran.


 

schönes bike aber falscher thread !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (23. Dezember 2010)

unocz schrieb:


> schönes bike aber falscher thread !!!!!!



Hilf mir auf die Sprünge...


----------



## Fezza (23. Dezember 2010)

nicht ganz weiss, und um als Kunstwerk durchzugehen braucht es in diesem Thread etwas mehr "Kunst"....


----------



## unocz (23. Dezember 2010)

ja so ist es wohl. hier geht es um weiße kunstwerke und da du lediglich nur ein wenig weiß am rahmen hast, zählt das nicht wirklich. ausserdem sollen die neuen laufräder ja auch 100% schwarz werden, von daher sehe ich kein weißes potenzial.


----------



## RagazziFully (23. Dezember 2010)

Das mit der Farbe lass ich gelten, aber bei dem Gelumpe was teilweise hier im Fred rumsteht hab' ich mit meinem Rad keinen Skrupel...


----------



## unocz (23. Dezember 2010)

trotzdem falscher thread, dann eher touren oder racing thread


----------



## mi2 (24. Dezember 2010)

immerhin hat er schnee an den reifen . auch wenn es nicht wirklich hier her gehört schaut es gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Dezember 2010)

ich erdreiste mich mal, mein weisses zu posten...


----------



## Radpit (24. Dezember 2010)

Tolles Teil, schöne Details. 
Das Gold würde ich noch ersetzen.
Schöne Weihnachten, das Geschenk hast du ja schon
Radpit


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Dezember 2010)

Radpit schrieb:


> Tolles Teil, schöne Details.
> Das Gold würde ich noch ersetzen.
> Schöne Weihnachten, das Geschenk hast du ja schon
> Radpit



Danke.
Wird noch ersetzt.
Danke gleichfalls.
Andy


----------



## mi2 (26. März 2011)

passt zwar nur zu 50% hier in den thread. is halt kein wirkliches cc bike aber dafür weiß. für die meisten bestimmt auch zu viel


----------



## kephren23 (27. März 2011)

Also mir gefällts sehr gut, knallt richtig das weiss.


----------



## homopus (27. März 2011)

Ist das Bild kurz vor dem entsorgen in diese Tonne gemacht worden 

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich mit derart viek weiss, die Reifen finde ich am schlimmsten...


----------



## scapin-biker (27. März 2011)

Ui, ein Eisdielen-Poser Bike !


----------



## bene94 (29. März 2011)

Hast du ein Bild von der Seite? Finde das Bike interessant, aber gefallen tut es mir nicht.


----------



## TT-296 (29. März 2011)

bene94 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild von der Seite? Finde das Bike interessant, aber gefallen tut es mir nicht.



schau doch einfach in sein Fotoalbum:





btw ... ich find's nicht schlecht. wäre mir persönlich zu viel weiß, aber ist schon sehr auffällig.

hast du die kurbel nur mit folie überklebt? oder besser gesagt, nur die Kurbelarme? Denn der Spider ist noch silbern.


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. März 2011)

schön ist anders, aber es muss ja dem besitzer gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (29. März 2011)

Mal ein vorletztes Update.
Da das Yeti jetzt fahrbereit ist hat das Quantec Sammy Slick Straßenschlappen bekommen...
Laufräder kommen die Tage auch noch andere rein.


----------



## mi2 (30. März 2011)

TT-296 schrieb:


> schau doch einfach in sein Fotoalbum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja. ist nur beklebt. der spider hat diese kleinen vertiefungen da hätt ich die folie nicht mehr gescheit reinbekommen. darum musst ich es so lassen. Hab mir aber jetzt noch ne Weiße aerozine gekauft 






.

 die kettenblätte sind nur lackiert. auf der innenseite hinterlässt die kette schon spuren aber nach außen hin hält es erstaunlicherweise recht gut .


----------



## Popeye34 (4. April 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Mal ein vorletztes Update.
> Da das Yeti jetzt fahrbereit ist hat das Quantec Sammy Slick Straßenschlappen bekommen...
> Laufräder kommen die Tage auch noch andere rein.




Wow, nice dein Quantec!

Sehr gute Idee mit der Gabel . Ein weißer Sattel, würde (mMn) das Weiß der Griffe widerspiegeln und somit das Gesamtbild abrunden.


----------



## unocz (7. April 2011)




----------



## Tyler1977 (7. April 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wow, nice dein Quantec!
> 
> Sehr gute Idee mit der Gabel . Ein weißer Sattel, würde (mMn) das Weiß der Griffe widerspiegeln und somit das Gesamtbild abrunden.



Danke Danke.
Ich suche ja auch einen weißen Sattel, wenn auch eher für's Yeti...
Leider sind die in 143er Breite, sportlich und bequem rar gesäht. Flite Classic gibt es auch gerade nicht in weiß...
Dafür hat der am Quantec wenigstens rote Nähte und passt auch wieder...


----------



## xbishopx (25. April 2011)

Poison Zyankali xn '07 und '10


----------



## homopus (25. April 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich suche ja auch einen weißen Sattel, wenn auch eher für's Yeti...
> Leider sind die in 143er Breite, sportlich und bequem rar gesäht...



Probier doch mal ´nen Fizik Gobi. Dürfte all deinen Kriterien entsprechen


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2011)

Nope, hat 13er Breite


----------



## acid89 (25. April 2011)

Ich werfe mal den Selle Italia Max Flite in die Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homopus (25. April 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Nope, hat 13er Breite



Dann halt den Fizik Alliante Gamma XM, der hat 142mm breite


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2011)

Der Flite ist zu breit und beide zu fett. Den Fizik habe ich getestet und finde den nicht allzu bequem, zudem sehr klobig und die Verarbeitung für den Preis auch mäßig.

Flite Classic, Speci Phenom, etc. als Gel Variante wären optimal, nur beide gerade nicht in weiß erhältlich.


----------



## John Rico (26. April 2011)

Den Phenom in 143 gibt's momentan bei Bike Sport Stuttgart in diversen Ausführungen.
Ansonsten schau dir den Toupe an, ich fahre ihn selber und finde ihn trotz recht spartanischer Polsterung sehr bequem. Es gibt ihn auch als Gel Variante mit etwas mehr "Fleisch".
Oder den Romin, etwas schwerer aber wohl sehr komfortabel (selber nicht getestet).


----------



## acid89 (1. Mai 2011)

Mein Acid mit aktuellen Komponenten.


----------



## acid89 (30. Mai 2011)

_*Update*_ 
mit neuer Gabel (Rock Shox SID Team).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2011)

Was ist das denn für ein Lappen an der Gabelkrone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (30. Mai 2011)

RRP Neoguard


----------



## ICON82 (31. Mai 2011)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> RRP Neoguard



Ok, danke, kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## Popeye34 (2. Juni 2011)

....mach den blöden Lumpen und den Brotkasten am Oberrohr weg, das geht ja gar nicht, der 20ziger wäre in eine Satteltasche besser Investiert !
Dreckig wirst du so oder so wenn es zur Sache geht.....


----------



## acid89 (2. Juni 2011)

Nun, ich habe mich mittlerweile so an den "Lappen" und den "Brotkasten" gewöhnt, dass es in meinen Augen einfach zum Bike dazugehört. 

Aber optisch wäre es ohne die beiden besser, da gebe ich dir völlig recht


----------



## L-X (6. Juni 2011)

Nach langen Jahren mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt.
Schnelle Schnappschüsse mit dem Handy.


----------



## Popeye34 (6. Juni 2011)

Cooles GT!

Jetzt noch weiße Reifen!


----------



## L-X (6. Juni 2011)

...das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, obwohl ich auf das WG grün stehe. 
Hier mal ein Photoshop mit geax tattoo






Wollte sowieso auf Semi Slicks wechseln.
Gibts da was Brauchbares in weiß?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2011)

L-X schrieb:


> ...das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, obwohl ich auf das WG grün stehe.
> Hier mal ein Photoshop mit geax tattoo
> 
> 
> ...



Geax Mezcal White Edition!


----------



## rkersten (29. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Setup. Demnächst mit leichtem Rizer und kürzerem Vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (2. Juli 2011)

rkersten schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem aktuellen Setup. Demnächst mit leichtem Rizer und kürzerem Vorbau.



Cool, sieht race mäßig aus.


----------



## Cuberia (2. Juli 2011)

Nicht ganz weiß, aber Kunstwerk


----------



## kraft_werk (2. Juli 2011)

Moin!

..dann will ich doch auch mal


----------



## kraftl (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Hier mein Radl...






Nicolai Argon CC in XL
Gabel: Fox F100RL
Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 240S + XR4.2
Bremse: Magura Marta SL
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Syntace Vector/F109/P6
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Pedale: Look Quartz
Rest: Shimano XTR 9-fach 
Gewicht: 10,4kg

Gruß,
kraftl


----------



## Toolkid (8. Juli 2011)

Hier darf mein Neuzugang auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Qia (8. Juli 2011)

Haha  das gabs schon mal und wirds noch lang geben:


----------



## Himbeergeist (8. Juli 2011)

@ Qia: Sehr schickes Rad'l. Aber wieso verbaust Du goldene Kettenblattschrauben?


----------



## Qia (8. Juli 2011)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> @ Qia: Sehr schickes Rad'l. Aber wieso verbaust Du goldene Kettenblattschrauben?



Weil die Kiste ursprünglich in Weiß/Gold geplant war, ich schon alle teile hatte und dann herauskam, dass Liteville den Schriftzug doch nicht in Gold rausrückt. Die haben zu dem Zeitpuunkt ihr Cororate Identity festgelegt und damit war das konzept im Eimer.

Ich hab auch noch goldene Hope-Teile sinnlos rumliegen.


----------



## ufp (9. Juli 2011)

Himbeergeist schrieb:


> @ Qia: Sehr schickes Rad'l. Aber wieso verbaust Du goldene Kettenblattschrauben?


und/oder Spider 

Ansonsten sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (9. Juli 2011)

ich find das mit dem goldenen teilen sogar sehr geil, würds nicht ändern.


----------



## L-X (12. Juli 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Cooles GT!
> 
> Jetzt noch weiße Reifen!





ohneworte schrieb:


> Geax Mezcal White Edition!



Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## mi2 (12. Juli 2011)

das 301 und das gt


----------



## Popeye34 (13. Juli 2011)

Wow, das ist ja noch Cooler geworden!

Die Weißen Reifen passen Bombe!


----------



## panzer-oddo (14. Juli 2011)

Fahrrad-Schloss :


----------



## L-X (14. Juli 2011)

xzippo schrieb:


> Wow, das ist ja noch Cooler geworden!
> 
> Die Weißen Reifen passen Bombe!



Dankefein. Habs auch nicht geglaubt aber das passt wirklich gut zusammen.
Ich schätze, ich bleibe dabei obwohl ich die Wildgripper Optik auch sehr mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischkuchen (15. Juli 2011)

Weiße Reifen passen bei mir sonst in die Kategorie "widerliche Kuriositäten", aber deinen GT werten sie optisch auf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juli 2011)

das gt ist geil,... aber die tora geht gar net!


----------



## Ruff_Reiser (22. Juli 2011)

wie krieg ich Fotos heraufgeladen?
mit pic-upload will dat nich so richtig funzen.


----------



## Ruff_Reiser (22. Juli 2011)

mißglückt :-(


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. Juli 2011)

Klick in Deinem Posting über meinem auf "Fotos". Damit kommst Du in Dein Fotoalbum. Da gibt's eine Funktion "Fotos hierher hochladen". Das machst Du.

Wenn das Bild dann hier auf dem Server liegt, wird es in Deinem Fotoalbum angezeigt. Darunter sind Links zum Foto in verschiedenen Größen. Einfach einen davon kopieren und im Posting, in dem das Bild erscheinen soll, einfügen.


----------



## Ruff_Reiser (22. Juli 2011)

Nun habs ich auch kapiert ;-)


----------



## Ruff_Reiser (22. Juli 2011)

Hab Dank Geiterfahrer! 

Nun, dann also mein schönes Weißes.

Ich sach nur: leicht, hart, schnell... Gewicht wie abgebildet 8,48 kg fahrfertig (original warens 12,4 kg)





















Wenn Details gewünscht sind einfach fragen!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2011)

L-X schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!



Gern geschehen, stehen für mein Xizang vom '99 auch in der engeren Auswahl!


----------



## mi2 (24. Juli 2011)

@Ruff_Reiser sehr geil ! bis auf die fetty (bin ich kein fan von)


----------



## Thaddel (24. Juli 2011)

Was sind das für Laufräder beim GT und was muss man dafür in etwa kostenmässig rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruff_Reiser (25. Juli 2011)

tjaja, die guten alten Head-Shok Gabeln... die einen mögen sie, die anderen nich...
Meiner Meinung nach sind diese, also Fatty und Lefty, einfach nur Sahne und im Bereich von 80-110 mm gibt's nichts Besseres und Steiferes für leichte Cannondales!
Fahre beide Gabeln und im Vergleich dazu ne FOX Vanilla 100 RLC, die auch nur Sahne is...


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2011)

deienr meinung zu fatty/lefty stimme ich ja voll zu... aber wo wohnst du, das du mit 44/32 und rennrad kassette + vorne hinten furious klar kommst?


----------



## Ruff_Reiser (25. Juli 2011)

Schön, dass noch einer die Fatty/ Lefty schätzt! 
Ich wohn schon in bergiger Gegend im Kraichgau, da wo die Kraichgau Challenge stattfindet. Genauer gesagt im Drei-Länder-Eck (in der Mitte von Heidelberg - Heilbronn - Karlsruhe), wo sich Rhein-Neckar, Kraichgau und Rheinebene treffen.
Schön bergig isses hier ja, aber auch vor allem führen alphaltierte Straßen hinauf und hinunter. Neben Straßen führt auch der ein oder andere auch Single-Trail parallel daneben die Biker zu Tal ;-)

Fast richtig: 2x9-fach vorne KCNC 42/29 und hinten Dura-Ace 12-23 zusammen mit Furious Fred (in 2.0 mit XX-Light Schläuchen)  ist kompromisslos und das Schnellstmögliche bei uns auf den Straßen, auch im Gelände reicht es mir gut aus , da ich genügend "Bumms in den Wadeln  hab". 
Besitz aber natürlich noch mein Stumpi für die "härteren Sachen" ;-) 
Mit den Furious Freds fahr ich leichte Trails/ Waldautobahnen und Schotterpisten und hatte noch keinen einzigen Platten damit. Entweder Glück oder ich fahr vorausschauend genug dafür ;-)


----------



## Pace39 (25. Juli 2011)

Ruff_Reiser schrieb:


> Schön bergig isses hier ja, aber auch vor allem führen alphaltierte Straßen hinauf und hinunter. Neben Straßen führt auch der ein oder andere auch Single-Trail parallel daneben die Biker zu Tal ;-)



Also "bergig" ist aber leicht was anderes, im Kraichgau gibt es Hügel und keine Berge, wobei sich diese bei einer 100 km Tour z.B. mit dem Rennrad auch auf über 1000 Höhenmeter addieren können was recht stressig ist , weil man die relativ kurzen Anstiege immer voll durchdrückt.

Als Heidelberger würde ich noch nicht einmal den Königstuhl als richtigen Berg bezeichnen mit seinen läppichen 570 Meter.

Grüße Chris


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Juli 2011)

du hast geschrieben, was ich dachte  aber ich hab's au luxerioes mit dem 1000hm hausberg


----------



## Ruff_Reiser (25. Juli 2011)

Ich mein, ich hab ja auch nich grad den "Kandel" oder den "Königstuhl" vor meiner Haustür, sonst würd ich ja au ne andere Übersetzung fahren bei >1200 Hm, obwohl ich den Kandel au schon mitm Scalpel mit 2,25er RaRa plus 42/29 und 12-27 hoch und runter bin.

Aber wie Pace39 schon ansprach, können sich die "Hügel" bei uns richtig gut summieren, vor allem wenn man meine Haustrecke über mehrere "Hügel" mitfährt. Und da kann man durchaus mitm Rennrad wie mit der AM-Feile durchstarten. Mein Haus-Trail meines "Haushügel" hat knackige Anstiege von z.B. rund 100 Hm über 2,0 km, was 5% Steigung entspricht. Den mach ich zwei mal hoch und runter. Nicht auf der Straße, sondern im Trail, das geht gut auf die Lunge :-D Das geht zwar au dann wieder runter, aber eher im Ab und Auf entlang des Trails, was ich genial finde, da nur abwärts au langweilig wird.
Das vermisste ich im Ubstadt-Weiherer Raum (@Pace39), deshalb bin ich mehr im Sinsheimer Raum (Sachs-Weg, etc.) unterwegs.

Wenn ich die richtige Tour wähle bin ich immerhin bei rund 480 Hm bei grade mal 28 km und das ist glaub ich knapp die Hälfte, was der Kandel bietet. Also keine Berge, aber knackige Hügel


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Juli 2011)

gaaanz ruhig  jeder faehrt die uebersetzugn die er braucht. vorgestern beim swissbikemaster ist hab ich auch einen in der jugendherberge getroffen, der die 75er singlespeed gefahren ist (>3000hm). im ziel fragte ich ihn nur "wie war's" "********" "wie singlespeed halt immer, aber trotzdem macht man es immer wieder "
es geht viel. 
ich muss ja zugeben, das ich auch ne zeitlange (auch am kandel) mit 44/32 und ner 11/28er kassette gefahren bin, bis ich auf die 42/28er kombination aufmerksam wurde und merkte, das ich damit wesentlich schneller bin.


----------



## Flabes (29. Juli 2011)

Demnächst nehme ich mal wieder meine Kamera mit, dann gibt es hoffentlich auch bessere Fotos


----------



## ceron78 (24. August 2011)

Hallo,
hier mal mein Bike,
war mal ein Merida Miami
Gruss ceron78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2011)

Und hier mal meins


----------



## Luzifer (24. August 2011)

Hier handelt es sich in jeder Hinsicht um ein Kunstwerk !!!
Sehr geil


----------



## Cuberia (24. August 2011)

ceron78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal mein Bike,
> war mal ein Merida Miami
> Gruss ceron78



Hi, na, daß hier mal Ahlener unterwegs sind... Wo bist´n immer so unterwegs mit deinem Kunstwerk ?
@kephren23 : Sehr schön. Black and White


----------



## Radpit (24. August 2011)

@kephren23
Tolle Aufnahme-schöne Räder 
Bitte mehr! Mehr Bilder! Mehr Info!
Gruß Radpit


----------



## mi2 (24. August 2011)

@kephren23 man is das weisse edel! nen richtiger pornohobel. würd ich glatt so kaufen wie es da steht


----------



## kephren23 (24. August 2011)

Danke mehr Infos kommen die Tage. Mehr Fotos auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkdenny (23. September 2011)

Und noch ein Weisses !!
Der Nachkauf von weissen Reifen wird das Thema.


----------



## gtbiker (23. September 2011)

Ganz schön KLEIN.


----------



## idworker (23. September 2011)

die KLEIN Akzente sind schön gesetzt -gefällt -, mit dem schwarzen Kontrast.


----------



## dirkdenny (23. September 2011)

Kann mir einer versuchen zu erklären wie ich größere Bilder einfügen kann!


----------



## Jaypeare (23. September 2011)

dirkdenny schrieb:


> Kann mir einer versuchen zu erklären wie ich größere Bilder einfügen kann!



Du gehst auf das entsprechende Bild in deinem Album. Rechts unter dem Bild gibts eine Spalte "Bild-Infos". Da ganz unten steht "Einbetten mit BB-Code oder HTML". Draufklicken, den gewünschten Befehl kopieren und im Forumsbeitrag einfügen.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (23. September 2011)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und hier mal meins
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-RznyKCsDTR4/Tk-s1PhOfGI/AAAAAAAAB-o/FXtIeitojTg/s1600/KPH_5573dfghj.jpgIMG][/quote]
> 
> DAS ist Kunst! :daumen:


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (24. September 2011)

Dank an Jaypeare für die Erklärung.Mein 2 ersten orginal Accounts wollen mich nicht mehr reinlassen deswegen der hier.



 

 

Hier nochmal in anständiger Größe mein "arctic white linear" - Klein Attitude.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. September 2011)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> Dank an Jaypeare für die Erklärung.



Gern geschehen. Nächstes Mal nimmst du noch den Link zur größeren Version, dann muß man die Bildchen nicht extra anklicken. 





Schick.


----------



## Blackspire (24. September 2011)

schaut leicht und schnell aus....Gewicht?

Nur die Bremsscheiben sind einfach too much


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (25. September 2011)

So bleibt es unter 8 Kilo.
Die Scheiben sind doch nur 180er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (30. September 2011)

Mal ein kleiner Zwischen-Exkurs zum Thema Putzen:

Wie und mit was für Zeug reinigt ihr eure weißen Rahmen? 
Mein matt-gepulverter Rahmen in cremeweiß ist mittlerweile etwas zu viel creme und soll wieder etwas mehr weiß werden  
Gerade die Ölrückstände sind hartnäckig. Also mit was würdet ihr den Rahmen behandeln?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. November 2011)

Hier mein neuestes Werk. Sattel kommt noch in weiß und der Leitungssalat am Cockpit wird auch noch geändert. Morgen isses fertig.










Rudi


----------



## unocz (19. November 2011)

ne weiße stütze wäre noch fein !


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. November 2011)

Bin ich mir echt schwer am überlegen, weiß aber noch nicht wo ich die hernehmen soll und ob die dann so gut sitzt und auch so leicht ist wie meine geriffelte Funworks?

heute kommt erst mal der Sattel und ein paar Kleinigkeiten und dann geht's morgen nach Lamberts Kreuz. Freu mich schon.

Rudi


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. November 2011)

So, jetzt isses fertig, na ja 99.5%. Fertig ist sowas ja nie.
Noch schnell den Sattel aufgeschraubt, Bremsleitungen gekürzt, die kiloschweren Edelstahlschrauben gegen Titan ausgetauscht und auch den IS Adapter gegen einen leichten geschmiedeten.





















Jetzt brauche ich irgendwann nur noch ein Paar leichte, kräftige und blaue Schnellspanner und einen der mir die Adapter blau eloxiert.

Rudi


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (19. November 2011)

Sind das blaue Formula R1 Bremsen? Ist das Blau in etwa identisch mit dem von Tune? Wo gibt es die zu bekommen? 

Schicker Hobel, wobei mir die großen Aufkleber nicht so zusagen würden.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. November 2011)

Hi, 

das Blaue sind Formula R1 Bremsen und ich hab noch ein neues Paar rumliegen. Der Aufkleber war drauf, ist unter Lack und nicht zu ändern. Ein wenig dezenter wäre sicherlich auch gegangen. Aber was soll's. Mir gefällt's auch so.

Rudi


----------



## ufp (19. November 2011)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> So, jetzt isses fertig, na ja 99.5%. Fertig ist sowas ja nie.
> Noch schnell den Sattel aufgeschraubt, Bremsleitungen gekürzt, die *kiloschweren *Edelstahlschrauben gegen Titan ausgetauscht und auch den IS Adapter gegen einen leichten geschmiedeten.


Und dann eine schwere XT Kurbel?
Außerdem paßt die überhaupt nicht dazu!
Warum nicht wenigstens eine schwarze?
Wennst eh schon was zum exloxieren hast, dann lass die Kurbel auch gleich schwarz eloxieren.

Ansonsten ist das Rad ganz ok.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. November 2011)

Guat, hast an Vorschlag wegen der Kurbel. Was leichtes, passend und bezahlbar. Die Kurbel sitzt schon am 3. Radl.

Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid89 (27. November 2011)




----------



## BlueOneOne (27. November 2011)

Drössiger 10.70kg


----------



## OldSchool (27. November 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


>



Du Kunstfotograf.


----------



## ANTE_14 (27. November 2011)

hier mein aktuelles bike


----------



## acid89 (27. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Du Kunstfotograf.



Was so ein App alles kann


----------



## ufp (27. November 2011)

acid89 schrieb:


> rot-weiß-rotes Cube


Schön wenn die Farben so abgestimmt bzw auch farblich passen wie bei Cube  Nicht nur irgend ein rot oder weiß Ton, und wird schon irgendwie passen .

Muss einem zwar gefallen, aber (wenigstens) konsequent umgesetzt  .
Und ganz wichtig, mir mu... ähm, dir muss es gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2011)

Mitlerweile sind ein par kleinigkeiten geändert aber momentan ist das das besste Foto von der Antriebsseite.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Nur die Schriftzüge an den Felgen sind mir etwas zu viel des Guten.
Was wiegt das Teil? Der Rahmen war ja nicht ganz leicht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## cpprelude (17. Dezember 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Nur die Schriftzüge an den Felgen sind mir etwas zu viel des Guten.
> Was wiegt das Teil? Der Rahmen war ja nicht ganz leicht, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


 
Richtig, ist nicht ein nicht allzusehr leichter Rahmen. Bin aber nachwievor zufrieden damit, rennt ordentlich das ding.
Die nächsten Lrs werden entlabelt und die hier bleiben so und wandern an ein anderes Bike.
Das gewicht war glaube ich so wie es da steht ca. 10,5Kg


----------



## Jbnk03 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß, es ist Geschmackssache  In natura kommt es viel besser rüber. Die Bildqualität ist auch leider sehr schlecht...


----------



## unocz (24. Dezember 2011)

naja es liegt weniger an der quali, eher die ansicht der fotos is mies.

ps.: an dem bike ist nur der rahmen weiß oder ?


----------



## klmp77 (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2011)

das scott gefällt !


----------



## cpprelude (24. Dezember 2011)

thx


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2011)

genaos wie die ganzen 29er hater sich nicht mit den grossen raedern anfreunden, gefaellt es mir null, wenn der lenker gefuehlt 1m ueber dem vorderrad haengt.

klar ist das rad schick und stimmig aufgebaut. aber der lenker sit fast 1x laufraddurchmesser ueber dem vorderrad... gefaellt mir net... aber jedem das seine, keinem das meine


----------



## cpprelude (24. Dezember 2011)

Um welches Rad geht's hier?
Oder allgemein um 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Dezember 2011)

keine panik, dein scott ist scho schick  ich meinte die 2 nach dir


----------



## cpprelude (24. Dezember 2011)

@nopain: Nein nein,  alles gut. War nur neugierig wen oder was du meinst. Aber danke für das Kompliment.  An der Kiste wird aber noch was geändert.


----------



## Jbnk03 (25. Dezember 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> naja es liegt weniger an der quali, eher die ansicht der fotos is mies.
> 
> ps.: an dem bike ist nur der rahmen weiß oder ?


Da hast Du Recht.
Und ja,stimmt, ist nur der Rahmen.

Und das mit dem Lenker war auch auf meins bezogen denk ich, ja liegt aber auch an der Perspektive. naja, schade dass es hier nicht so gut rüberkommt.


----------



## ufp (25. Dezember 2011)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist Geschmackssache  In natura kommt es viel besser rüber. Die Bildqualität ist auch leider sehr schlecht...


Eigentlich eh ganz ok .
Mach doch mal ein Foto von der Seite; mit dem ganzen Rad.

Weiß und silber ist immer sehr gewagt.
Aber wie gesagt, dein Rad ist durchaus in Ordnung  .
Aber es kommt wie es kommen musste, das ABER!
Da ist dein Rad relativ durchgängig ruhig und ohne Pickerl oder Verzierungen aufgebaut, und dann dieser Lenker . Und der Sattel ist auch nicht ganz passend. Warum nimmst du nicht einen einfachen schwarzen Lenker und Sattel. Ohne Zierrat.

Und, was ist das eigentlich für ein Vorbau?


----------



## Jbnk03 (25. Dezember 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> Eigentlich eh ganz ok .
> Mach doch mal ein Foto von der Seite; mit dem ganzen Rad.
> 
> Weiß und silber ist immer sehr gewagt.
> ...


Ich hab auch Bilder von der Seite, aber die sehen auch komisch aus...
Im Übrigen hab ich es mittlerweile zerlegt weil ich was neues bauen will und weil ich den Rahmen schlecht lackiert habe...mal sehen ob ich dann wieder was weisses baue...

Vorbau und Stütze sind von Procraft.


----------



## lone_wolf (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein Arbeitsweg- und Schlechtwettertrainingsrad. Hatte zuvor mehr als 3 Jahre als Wettkampfbike (mit Carbonstarrgabel) treue Dienste geleistet. Jetzt mit Federgabel und Rizer ideal für's ständige MitRucksackzurArbeitfahren.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

feines teilchen !!!!


----------



## ufp (27. Dezember 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Mein Arbeitsweg- und Schlechtwettertrainingsrad. Hatte zuvor mehr als 3 Jahre als Wettkampfbike (mit Carbonstarrgabel) treue Dienste geleistet. Jetzt mit Federgabel und Rizer ideal für's ständige MitRucksackzurArbeitfahren.


Schön .

Zwar mag das rot des Sattels zum Flaschenhalter passen, aber trotzdem, in schwarz wärs noch schöner.
Und die silberfarbige Kurbel ist jedesmal bei einem weißen Bike ein Unding . So etwas unpassendes...

Aber Hauptsache es paßt , Funktion vor optischer Perfektheit!

Und hast du absichtlich zwei verschiedene Reifen(-marken)?


----------



## lone_wolf (27. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch - 'ne schwarze Kurbel sieht schon besser aus, stimmt schon. Die XT war halt noch da...
Reifen sind Maxxis Larsen TT/CrossMark, hab' nur die übrigen Schriftzüge geschwärzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

...ein unding .. ...


----------



## InoX (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde die Kiste, genau wie dein anderes bike mit bomber und Hone, einfach nur wahnsinn. Finde sie perfekt. Wenn ich den Pllatz hätte würde ich sowas auch aufbauen aber das habe ich ja schon einmal gesagt.


----------



## Benni24 (6. Januar 2012)

Hi,

mal ne Frage an Euch:





Könnte das passen? (von der Farbe)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a47344/vorbau-prc-st1.html

Mit weißen (oder roten?) Kappen, und dazu nen weißen Lenker? Barends kommen mit neuem Lenker dann ab. Welche Griffefarbe / welche Griffe an sich empfehlt Ihr für CC?


Gruß


----------



## J.O (8. Januar 2012)

rote Kappe mit weißem Lenker oder weiße Kappe mit schwarzem Lenker.


----------



## Tobstar23 (9. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meine neue Ausbaustufe. Nachdem ich mir das Gewinde ausm Schaltauge gerissen hatte, dümpelte der Rahmen ne Weile im Keller.
Aber für Egmond-Pier-Egmond hab ich ihn nochmal fit gemacht. Alte Gabel dran, paar Teile im Forum besorgt und ne hydraulische V-Brake als Highlight neben der Sachs-Komplettausstattung.
Schaltauge ist zwar mittlerweile sogar aufgebrochen, aber mit nem kleinen Trick hält trotzdem alles und funzt sogar ganz redlich.







Auf dem Foto ist es direkt nach dem Strandausflug zu sehen. Hatte leider nur das Handy dabei.
Special Thanks an Milli für die Aufbauhilfe!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Januar 2012)

acid89 schrieb:


> Mein Acid mit aktuellen Komponenten.





Cuberia schrieb:


> Nicht ganz weiß, aber Kunstwerk



Ist dieser Thread für Standardgurken gedacht, oder für Kunstwerke? Das da oben sind jedenfalls keine Kunstwerke, das is seelenloser Standard-Grossserienkram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

das weisse von tobstar in einem kunstwerk- fred zu zeigen , ist ..... ohne worte .....


----------



## Splatter666 (9. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Hier mal mein treuer Begleiter seit ´91. Hat diverse Evolutionsstufen durchlaufen, hier der finale Aufbau 





Ciao, Splat

PS: Hoffe, das Altmetall kann sich auch hier sehen lassen und is euch net zu bunt...


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2012)

!!!!


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das weisse von tobstar in einem kunstwerk- fred zu zeigen , ist ..... ohne worte .....



Mir gefällt es zum Beispiel sehr gut. Lediglich der Sattel und die Stütze gefallen mir nicht.

Das Marin ist sehr schön!


----------



## acid89 (9. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist dieser Thread für Standardgurken gedacht, oder für Kunstwerke? Das da oben sind jedenfalls keine Kunstwerke, das is seelenloser Standard-Grossserienkram.



Zugegeben, da ich noch weiteren Interessen neben dem Radfahren habe, ist das Budget fürs Bike nur begrenzt und so müssen größere Veränderungen noch warten. Aber alles ist nicht mehr Serie. 


Vorher:





Momentan:


----------



## Schrommski (9. Januar 2012)

Vorher war besser!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das weisse von tobstar in einem kunstwerk- fred zu zeigen , ist ..... ohne worte .....



Hey, keine "billigen" Vergleiche!


----------



## ufp (9. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das weisse von tobstar in einem kunstwerk- fred zu zeigen , ist ..... ohne worte .....


Was?
Ohne Worte schön?



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist dieser Thread für Standardgurken gedacht, oder für Kunstwerke? Das da oben sind jedenfalls keine Kunstwerke, das is seelenloser Standard-Grossserienkram.


Schon der Flaschenhalter und die Eggbeater Pedale sind schon mal keine Standards.

Ansonsten könnt ihr euch eure Kritik wo anders ablassen. Wenn ihr in einem Gallerie Thread schon etwas zu sagen habt  , dann konstruktiv und nicht beleidigend andere User heruntermachen .

Ansonsten könnte man ja auch euer Aussehen negativ kritisieren, und wenn ich mir die Fotoalben so ansehen, gäbe es da auch genug.


----------



## idworker (10. Januar 2012)

wie immer: blutbuche


----------



## Tobstar23 (10. Januar 2012)

Ups, da war meins wohl der Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat.
Wollt doch nur zeigen, daß ich ein weißes Bike hab, bei dessen Aufbau ich mir ein oder zwei Gedanken gemacht hab. Kontrastfarben zum Weiß benutzen, aber nicht zu dick auftragen, seltene Teile im Netz finden und mit einbauen und das ganze dann auch noch mit nem Minimalbudget. Dachte, das wären die Minimalvoraussetzungen. Und wenn's nicht zum Kunstwerk reicht, dann freut Euch doch, daß Eure Kunstwerke hier im Thread dadurch umso mehr strahlen. Dann hab ich halt nur den unteren Maßstab gesetzt Daß man beim Aufbau an ein wenig mehr als nur "Weiß" denkt, vermisst man hier schon ab und zu und das sollte bei einem "Kunstwerk" schon geschehen, oder?
Demnächst werd ich's nochmal mit nem anderen Projekt versuchen. Vielleicht gefällt Euch das ja besser. Bis dann

P.S.: @InoX: Haste nen Vorschlag in Sachen Sattel? Die Stütze hat meine Oma mir geschenkt, die bleibt dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knappa (11. Januar 2012)

mein weisses kunstwerk is put


----------



## lone_wolf (11. Januar 2012)

@ Tobstar23 - mach' Dir keinen Schädel. Dein Bike ist mit Sicherheit ein weißes Kunstwerk!
Warum willst Du den Sattel wechseln? Optisch passt er und wenn er Gesäß-technisch passt...
Falls nicht, ein SLR TT ist sehr bequem und würde auch optisch passen.


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Februar 2012)

Und hier der nächste Versuch. Lange hat's gedauert, nun isses fahrbereit. Die Bremsleitungen werden diese Woche noch gekürzt und die SID kriegt noch blaue Decals. Ist sozusagen ne Preview. Ich bitte um reichlich Kommentare


----------



## tho.mas (21. Februar 2012)

Suchbild.


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Februar 2012)

Was suchste denn? vielleicht kann ich Dir ja helfen


----------



## pat23 (21. Februar 2012)

Respekt, du hast das Thema ja konsequent durchgezogen


----------



## tho.mas (21. Februar 2012)

Das Rad.  Weißes Rad vor weißer Wand.


----------



## ufp (21. Februar 2012)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Und hier der nächste Versuch. Lange hat's gedauert, nun isses fahrbereit. Die Bremsleitungen werden diese Woche noch gekürzt und die SID kriegt noch blaue Decals. Ist sozusagen ne Preview. Ich bitte um reichlich Kommentare


Ja, recht hübsch .
Die roten Pickerl der SID hast ja eh schon angesprochen.

Wenn man kleinlich sein will, dann auch noch das rote Pickerl unter dem Corratec.com. Die blauen Lenkerendstopfen passen farblich nicht dazu.

Des weiteren wären noch weiße oder blaue Ventilkäppli eine Möglichkeit, sowie etwas Luft für die Reifen .


----------



## h0rst99 (21. Februar 2012)

sehr konsequenet, ja - ich persönlich finde es zu weiß. etwas mehr kontraste wären schöner....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

sehr schick.

ps. luft ist drinn, steht auf einer decke


----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2012)

... gefällt !


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

*So wäre es aber schöner...*


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> *So wäre es aber schöner...*



Ist mir persönlich auch zu weiß, schwarze Felgen wären für den Kontrast wohl hilfreich!


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. Februar 2012)

Ich mag weiss auch nicht sooo.
Mein Photoshop hat jetzt geschlosssen...


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich mag weiss auch nicht sooo.
> Mein Photoshop hat jetzt geschlosssen...



Ooch, Menno!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (21. Februar 2012)

Das Corratec ist dermaßen weiß das die schwarzen Kettenblätter und das Schaltwerk negativ auffallen.. das muss auch noch blau eloxiert oder weiß. Mir gefällts, ein echter Hingucker...


----------



## crush-er (21. Februar 2012)

Ich finds sehr schick. Mit den angesprochenen Veränderungen sehr durchgestyled. Sicher nicht jedermans Geschmack, muß es ja aber auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall ein Bike, wo sich der Besitzer Gedanken gemacht hat und diese konsequent umgesetzt hat. 

Nur putzen möchte ich es nicht! 

Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Februar 2012)




----------



## blutbuche (21. Februar 2012)

weiss? kunstwerk ????


----------



## unocz (21. Februar 2012)

da muss ich blutbuche rechtgeben, hat weder noch damit zutun.


----------



## ufp (21. Februar 2012)

Jetzt fängt das schon wieder an  .

Laßt ihm die Freude und gebt hilfreiche, interessante und konstruktive Kritik ab.
ZB paßt das silber des Rahmens leider nicht dazu; aber ok, das war schon vom Hersteller so und ist nachträglich nur schwer wegzubekommen.

Egal, die Standardkomponenten (Rahmen, Federgabel) sind weiß.
Oder bist du blind blutlache ?


----------



## ohneworte (21. Februar 2012)

ufp schrieb:


> Jetzt fängt das schon wieder an  .
> 
> Laßt ihm die Freude und gebt hilfreiche, interessante und konstruktive Kritik ab.
> ZB paßt das silber des Rahmens leider nicht dazu; aber ok, das war schon vom Hersteller so und ist nachträglich nur schwer wegzubekommen.
> ...



Mach mal eine Spur ruhiger, auch wenn ich den einen oder anderen Kommentar von Blutbuche auch als ein wenig einseitig empfinde musst Du hier nicht beleidigend werden!

Und in der Sache hat sie leider Recht.


----------



## mi2 (22. Februar 2012)

HELLYEAH  das Corratec ist nach meinem geschmack. sind das die weißen BBB pedale?Wie wäre s noch mit ner weißen kmc kette . will ich meinem cube dieses jahr noch gönnen.Schaltwerkskäfig lackiert?

bei der gelegenheit nochmal meins


----------



## Tobstar23 (22. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Kommentare, hätte nicht gedacht, daß es so gut ankommt. 
@sellyoursoul: Danke für den Photoshop-Job. Die Decals für die SID sind schon designt und gehen demnächst in den Druck. Bilder dann hier.
Zu den nicht ganz passenden Blautönen: Ich hab nix eloxieren lassen, sind alles Standardteile, deswegen passen die manchmal nicht so gut. In meinem Album sieht man das etwas deutlicher, aber auf den ersten Blick fällt es an der Eisdiele nicht auf 
Ich hätte gern noch ein farbiges äußeres Kettenblatt. Hat da jemand nen Tipp? Und wer kann Teile eloxieren? 
Das Schaltwerk werd ich wohl lackieren müssen oder kann man das komplett zerlegen. Der Käfig ist tatsächlich lackiert, hab ich aber schon so hier im Forum bekommen.
@mi2: Das mit den BBB-Pedalen war ein Scherz, oder? Und das mit der KMC-Kette hoffentlich Ernst, denn wenn es die gibt, will ich auch eine. Und das Cube ist echt geil. Sollten mal "zufällig" vor der gleichen Waldschenke auftauchen 
Falls Euch sonst noch was einfällt, besonders Tipps zu weißen oder blau eloxierten Teilen, immer her damit!


----------



## mi2 (22. Februar 2012)

nein ernsthaft. was sind das für pedale? spd?PD-M530? ich erkenn es nicht.

kmc in weiss gibt es hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/170615897766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 (9fach gibt aber auch 10fach)

hab zurzeit noch weiße Kättenblätter da würde ne weiße kette glaub nicht so gut kommen. aber ich wechsel wieder auf schwarz und dann weiße kette .Ich hoffe nur das sich das weiss etwas hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (22. Februar 2012)

Das sind Look Quartz. Die günstige Variante gibt's in Schwarz, Rot und WEISS!!!


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ichs schon im anderen Threat gezeigt habe aber weiß und blau kann ich auch 












Kleinigkeiten wie die hintere Bremsleitung müssen noch gemacht werden. Der Sattel ist zum Testen so weit vorne, macht sich aber bis jetzt ganz gut.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Februar 2012)

@ufp : nein , ich seh´prima - nämlich einen hauptsächlich grauen rahmen .. mit ein  wenig weiss- un d eine weisse gabel ... schau´halt mal genauer hin ..


----------



## acid89 (9. März 2012)

_Update: _


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2012)

acid89 schrieb:


> _Update: _



Puh, ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## unocz (10. März 2012)

ja mit kunstwerk hat das leid nichts zutun, das vom kollegen inox aber auch nicht !


----------



## Zeckenporsche (10. März 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


>



Ist zwar irgendwie im falschen Unterforum gelandet, aber bis auf die blauen Akzente gefällt mir das deutlich besser als z.B. das Cube!


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. März 2012)

Ich finde es unnötig das Cube nach jedem kleinen Update erneut hier einzustellen...

Ansonsten bin ich "ohneworte"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja mit kunstwerk hat das leid nichts zutun, das vom kollegen inox aber auch nicht !


----------



## blutbuche (10. März 2012)

das cube  ...


----------



## Jaypeare (10. März 2012)

Das Tomac von Inox ist seit langem das stärkste Bike in diesem Thread.

Vorige Seite: Weiße Reifen find ich einfach nur gruselig, absolut peinlich und NoGo. Zum letzten Cube sag ich mal lieber nix.


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. März 2012)

da kann ich mich meinen vorrednern nur anschliessen, denächst neues von meiner weissen perle...
das cube erschrickt mich eher und ist schon fast augenkrebs verdächtig mit dem rot, vor allem die pedale oder die kurbeln wollen mir in der farbkombi so garnicht gefallen...

der kettenschutzring am cube ist ja zum kotzen, bitte entfernen und mit vermerk "UPDATE" neu posten, das ist doch die billige trekking-xt, oder und wo ist eigentlich das neue update von diesem post?


----------



## KaiGreene (11. März 2012)

Trainings Bike Bulls Copperhead 3 von 2009.
9.8kg auf dem Bild.






Gruß


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. März 2012)

Hi,

Hier kommt meine vorerst letzte Fassung. Irgendwann vielleicht noch eine weiße Sattelstütze, aber die muss mir schon von selbst über den Weg laufen, sonst ändere ich nix mehr. Und knapp 9kg reichen mir auch.















Rudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> da kann ich mich meinen vorrednern nur anschliessen, denächst neues von meiner weissen perle...
> das cube erschrickt mich eher und ist schon fast augenkrebs verdächtig mit dem rot, vor allem die pedale oder die kurbeln wollen mir in der farbkombi so garnicht gefallen...
> 
> der kettenschutzring am cube ist ja zum kotzen, bitte entfernen und mit vermerk "UPDATE" neu posten, das ist doch die billige trekking-xt, oder und wo ist eigentlich das neue update von diesem post?



Billig ist die Kurbel nicht, nur extrem hässlich!


----------



## mi2 (11. März 2012)

das agogo is schön.und zu InoX bike muss ich sagen das ein weißer rahmen noch kein weißes kunstwerk ist


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> das agogo is schön.und zu InoX bike muss ich sagen das ein weißer rahmen noch kein weißes kunstwerk ist



rischtey, ob ich es zu einem der stärksten im fred zählen würde...grübel, auf jeden fall nicht unter die top ten

das agogo gefällt definitiv, wo bekommt man den rahmen?


----------



## InoX (11. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> das agogo is schön.und zu InoX bike muss ich sagen das ein weißer rahmen noch kein weißes kunstwerk ist




Wenn du dieses Agogo schön findest ist mir deine Meinung ziemlich egal. Das Rad mag zwar funktionieren aber optisch ist es mit das schlimmste was ich hier seit langem gesehen habe. Das Cube ist auch etwas zu viel, aber rot und weiß sind eh nicht mein Fall.

Was ist denn für die Farbe eines Rades entscheidender als die Farbe des Rahmens? Ich hab lieber einen weißen Rahmen mit schwarzen Akzenten als ein Rad das mit aller Gewalt auf weiß getrimmt wird. Die sehen meiner Meinung nach ziemlich billig aus und haben mit Kunstwerken wirklich gar nichts zu tun.

Das sind meine Meinungen und die müssen nicht mit euren übereinstimmen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. März 2012)

mich würde dieses agogocarbonding schon interessieren, carbonrahmen kann man beizen und neu lackieren, aber im netz ist wenig über die dinger zu finden...


----------



## InoX (11. März 2012)

Ja das stimmt. So wie es aber dort steht ist es sehr sehr laut und unruhig.


----------



## goegolo (11. März 2012)

Nach dem x-te Cube und diversen Katalogrädern, die stupide mit weißen Anbauteilen gepimpt wurden, wächst in mir eine eine gewisse Aversion gegen weiß


----------



## Jaypeare (11. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> und zu InoX bike muss ich sagen das ein weißer rahmen noch kein weißes kunstwerk ist



Der Rahmen ist schön, unaufgeregt und weißer als viele andere hier. Das ganze ist mit hochwertigen Teilen optisch sehr stimmig und mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut. Wie definierst du "Kunstwerk"?



mi2 schrieb:


> das agogo is schön



Diese Aussage wiederum zeigt mir, dass wir hier keinen Konsens erzielen werden, weil unsere Vorstellungen von Schönheit offensichtlich meilenweit auseinander liegen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. März 2012)

Hi,

@InoX
Du tätest gut daran das Ganze hier nicht so verkniffen zu sehen und entspannt zu bleiben. Vor allem aber nicht persönlich zu werden. Dein langweiliger Hobel gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich. Bis auf einen weißen Rahmen sehe ich nichts besonderes; keine weißen Felgen und die Gabel ist auch traurig schwarz.

Der Agogo Rahmen kommt so vom Hersteller wie er auf dem Foto aussieht. Die Zeichnungen an Ketten- und Sattelstrebe sind ein wenig zuviel des Guten. Über die am Sattelrohr kann man streiten. Deswegen werde ich die aber nicht überlackieren. Sieht in der freien Natur auch nicht so schlimm aus, die Kommode ist nicht gerade der ideale Hintergrund für solcher Art Fotos.

@gasok.ONE
Carbonrahmen würde ich nicht abbeizen, sondern nur mit 800-1000er Nasschleifpapier anschleifen um sie dann zu lackieren. BikeAvenue ist weit und breit der Einzige bei dem man diese Rahmen bekommen kann. Der importiert gerade einen zweiten für mich.

@Jaypeare


> Der Rahmen ist schön, unaufgeregt und weißer als viele andere hier. Das ganze ist mit hochwertigen Teilen optisch sehr stimmig und mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut.



Kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen.


Im Übrigen ist das alles Geschmacksache hier und sollte m. E. nicht so bierernst genommen werden. Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir Spaß daran haben.


Rudi


----------



## RagazziFully (11. März 2012)

acid89 schrieb:


>





Sorry das war gehässig.. aber wir Leben in einem freien Land!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. März 2012)

Wer mich kennt, weiß dass ich entspannt bin aber dazu darf ich trotzdem meine Meinung sagen.

Du scheinst ja von deinem Agogo mit fast komplettem Funworks Katalogaufbau sehr viel zu halten. Wenn du dich noch etwas belesen hast wirst du einsehen, dass die Teile an meinem Rad etwas hochwertiger sind. Dann verstehst du das Zitat vielleicht auch. Gibt zu dem Rad auch nen Aufbauthreat. Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas.

Weiter im Text...


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2012)

das viele rot erzeugt augenkrebs......




ohneworte schrieb:


> Puh, ich weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. März 2012)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> @Jaypeare
> 
> Im Übrigen ist das alles Geschmacksache hier und sollte m. E. nicht so bierernst genommen werden. Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir Spaß daran haben.



Versteht sich ohnehin von alleine, aber ein paar Diskussionen und ein breites Spektrum voneinander abweichender Geschmäcker sind das Salz in der Suppe und müssen erlaubt sein. 

Was an deinem Bike m.M.n. den Gesamteindruck zerstört, ist die unruhige Beplankung des Rahmens und die vielen verschiedenen Farben: rot an Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbel und Bremse, orange an den Reifen, gold an den Pedalen, ...
Das ganze würde wahrscheinlich schon wesentlich stimmiger werden, wenn der Agogo-Schriftzug gestalterisch weniger audfringlich wäre, diese unruhigen blauen Wellenlinien nicht dran wären - und vielleicht eine etwas weniger auffällige Kurbel. Aber wie gesagt, natürlich ist das alles Geschmackssache.

Ich muß auch zugeben, vor ein paar Jahren habe ich ein Bike aufgebaut, auf das die ganzen angesprochenen Punkte ähnlich zutreffen:




Damals fand ich das klasse, hab mich aber schnell daran satt gesehen. Würde ich heute völlig anders machen.


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> das viele rot erzeugt augenkrebs......


....bei dem cube und das agogo sieht für mich nach "baumarkt"aus


----------



## mi2 (11. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Wenn du dieses Agogo schön findest ist mir deine Meinung ziemlich egal. Das Rad mag zwar funktionieren aber optisch ist es mit das schlimmste was ich hier seit langem gesehen habe. Das Cube ist auch etwas zu viel, aber rot und weiß sind eh nicht mein Fall.
> 
> Was ist denn für die Farbe eines Rades entscheidender als die Farbe des Rahmens? Ich hab lieber einen weißen Rahmen mit schwarzen Akzenten als ein Rad das mit aller Gewalt auf weiß getrimmt wird. Die sehen meiner Meinung nach ziemlich billig aus und haben mit Kunstwerken wirklich gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Das sind meine Meinungen und die müssen nicht mit euren übereinstimmen.



hi. mag sein das dein rad stimmig aufgebaut ist aber unter "weißem Kunstwerk" verstehe ich mehr als nur ein weißer rahmen. dachte eigentlich der thread sei nur für richtige weiß hardliner.Beudeutet für mich einen weißanteil von 50+% 



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist schön, unaufgeregt und weißer als viele andere hier. Das ganze ist mit hochwertigen Teilen optisch sehr stimmig und mit Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut. Wie definierst du "Kunstwerk"?


kunst liegt sicher immer im auge des betrachters


----------



## Rhocco (11. März 2012)

hi,

hier mein 3 Monate "altes" Scott Aspect 20 (2012er Modell) ... ist noch fast alles Original, ausser den Pedalen in weiss


----------



## bluenabu (11. März 2012)

und was willst du eventuell ändern ?


----------



## Rhocco (11. März 2012)

Federgabel auf Rock Shox Reba, Reifen, Kurbel / Umwerfer auf XT ... aber noch ist ja alles ok. Denke nach dem Sommer wirds dann Zeit ...


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> das viele rot erzeugt augenkrebs......



Ach deshalb meine Verwirrtheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (12. März 2012)

Rhocco schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> hier mein 3 Monate "altes" Scott Aspect 20 (2012er Modell) ... ist noch fast alles Original, ausser den Pedalen in weiss



hm, jaja, und die speichengeschwüre, die strahlen auch soooo schön weiss


bitte weg damit, danke... sowas macht man sich allenfalls an ´ne gehhilfe aber fahrrad... tztztztz


----------



## Clemens (12. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> das agogo is schön.und zu InoX bike muss ich sagen das ein weißer rahmen noch kein weißes kunstwerk ist




Das agogo ist ein absolutes Nogo! Ein wirklicher Nullachtfünfzehn Frame irgendwo in China gebacken und von Designlegasthenikern verlabelt. Der geschmackliche Kracher der Ausstattung sind die goldenen Pedale. Und das weisse Kunstwerke sich durch möglichst viele Anbauteile mit dieser Farbe auszeichnen, wird durch die Bikes im ersten Viertel dieses Threads sicherlich ad absurdum geführt.   


Dass das Tomac von InoX hier so runter gemacht wird, zeugt zudem von wirklicher Ahnungslosigkeit. So viele Details wie dieser Frame hat wohl heute kaum noch ein Rahmen und schon wirklich kein Mainstream mit Streifenhörnchendesign ala Cube und Konsorten! 





























Die Pics sind übrigens von einem Aufbau aus 2008.


----------



## Rhocco (12. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> bitte weg damit, danke... sowas macht man sich allenfalls an ´ne gehhilfe aber fahrrad... tztztztz



Joa da haste Recht. Gefallen tut mir das garnicht, aber dachte wegen besserer Sichtbarkeit , da ich nun oft bei Dunkelheit fahre. 

Aber wenns länger hell wird, kommen die runter.


----------



## bluenabu (12. März 2012)

gabel hat es wohl am nötigstengrüße....auch aus köln




Rhocco schrieb:


> Federgabel auf Rock Shox Reba, Reifen, Kurbel / Umwerfer auf XT ... aber noch ist ja alles ok. Denke nach dem Sommer wirds dann Zeit ...


----------



## mi2 (12. März 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Dass das Tomac von InoX hier so runter gemacht wird, zeugt zudem von wirklicher Ahnungslosigkeit.



Wo bitte wurde das bike "RUNTER GEMACHT"? ich habe nur meine meinung zum ausdruck gebracht.Und das ist nur das ich der meinung bin das ein weißer rahmen einfach zu wenig ist für diesen speziellen thread.Das bedeutet noch lange nicht das ein bike schlecht ist oder ******** aussieht.Know the difference


----------



## unocz (12. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> Wo bitte wurde das bike "RUNTER GEMACHT"? ich habe nur meine meinung zum ausdruck gebracht.Und das ist nur das ich der meinung bin das ein weißer rahmen einfach zu wenig ist für diesen speziellen thread.Das bedeutet noch lange nicht das ein bike schlecht ist oder ******** aussieht.Know the difference


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> Wo bitte wurde das bike "RUNTER GEMACHT"? ich habe nur meine meinung zum ausdruck gebracht.Und das ist nur das ich der meinung bin das ein weißer rahmen einfach zu wenig ist für diesen speziellen thread.Das bedeutet noch lange nicht das ein bike schlecht ist oder ******** aussieht.Know the difference



Ganz ruhig Brauner!


----------



## RagazziFully (13. März 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> ..mit Streifenhörnchendesign ala Cube und Konsorten!


----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2012)

89er Framework


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2012)

.. bis auf den sattel,  schön - aber nach "kunstwerk" siehts iwie auch net aus ..


----------



## InoX (13. März 2012)

Das gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## DerJoe (21. März 2012)

Es wurde schon lange keins mehr gezeigt, darum hier mein neues Kraftstoff:








Kraftstoff H2 Light Rahmen in 56cm. 2011er Reba 100mm, Avid BB7 (185/160) mit Dial Speed Hebeln, Jagwire komplett, Fulcrum LRS, Rest SLX, Syncros Lenker. Gewicht? Keine Ahnung. Hab noch nie eins meiner Bikes gewogen.
Am Wochenende selbst aufgebaut. Mir ist klar, dass die Optik polarisieren wird.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (21. März 2012)

Mein Fall ist es nicht. In jedem Fall aber mal was anderes ab vom Mainstream, was ich generell immer begrüße. 

Was Ausstattung angeht, könnte man meiner Meinung nach insbesondere bei Sattel, Stütze und Barends noch was schöneres und leichteres finden.

Wie groß bist du denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## DerJoe (21. März 2012)

Ich in 1.94m. Sattel teste ich gerade aus, welcher am besten zur Sitzposition passt. 
Die Bar Ends sind mit integrierten Werkzeug, da gibt es nicht viel Auswahl. 
Als das Foto gemacht wurde, war das Rad komplett ausgestattet. Inkl. Werkzeug, Luftpumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, usw. Ist nur alles sehr unauffällig verbaut.


----------



## FreshPrince (22. März 2012)

Mein Liebling!


----------



## Radpit (22. März 2012)

Gute Bilder, schönes Rad.
Stimmige Farbmischung.
Gruß Radpit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (22. März 2012)

@ Radpit: vielen Dank!

Kann mir jemand von euch etwas zu folgendem LRS etwas sagen?
(hab knapp 65kg und fahre XC und leicht AM)

http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php?u=RN1hJwP9&m=1&p=2YPGEU221K&t=z245jy2e&st=&s=&splash=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.actionsports.de%2FLaufraeder%2FLaufrad-Specials%2FFun-Works-N-Light-Evo-Universe-Sapim-D-Light-disc-1490g-Laufradsatz%3A%3A32782.html&r=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mtb-news.de%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D569636%26page%3D5


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Ein Smiley an der Kettenstrebe!


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Gibt auch goldene Kassetten ist gut durchgezogen aber schon sehr krass.

Hatte das Alpha Omega Projekt irgendwo schon einmal gesehen und finde die Idee gut


----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> Gibt auch goldene Kassetten ist gut durchgezogen aber schon sehr krass.
> 
> Hatte das Alpha Omega Projekt irgendwo schon einmal gesehen und finde die Idee gut



ja die goldenen Kasetten schalten leider nicht wirklich gut.

Ein paar seiten vorher hatte ich schonmal nen pic gepostet


----------



## InoX (22. März 2012)

Das war auch mehr ein Spaß.


----------



## mi2 (23. März 2012)

ohman. für mich wirklich eines der geilsten bikes überhaubt.Pornofaktor 100%.Das bike erinnert mich an  Las Vegas. alles leuchtet und glänzt 

würd ich so kaufen


----------



## blutbuche (23. März 2012)

@kephren : ..immer wieder geil !!!  ..und  das grinsegesicht find´ich auch total gut !  !!!


----------



## h0rst99 (23. März 2012)

knaller!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maggi>B (24. März 2012)

Über die Klingel einfach hinwegsehen, denn hier in Berlin geht es einfach nicht ohne.


----------



## blutbuche (24. März 2012)

nettes teil - aber kein "kunstwerk" ..


----------



## mi2 (25. März 2012)

so. hier auch nochmal mein neuer hobel  6,84kg





mehr bilder im album.


----------



## J.O (25. März 2012)

schick aber warum hat man an so einem Bike ne wie mir scheint einfach-Kurbel ?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

Die Gabel im Scott finde ich nicht wirklich passend.


----------



## Delaheye (25. März 2012)

@kephren23

Dein Alpha ist der Brüller, konsequent bis ins Detail, wenns auch kein Bike für mich währe. Ist es eins für den Showroom !!!
----------------------------
An der Stelle muss ich dann für die Cubisten mal ne Lanze brechen. Es gibt auch Cubes aus denen man was machen kann, wenns nicht grad ein weiss rotes Acid, gepimt mit ner SID ist. 

Hier ein paar Pics von meinem aktuellen 2012er Aufbau. 

Cube AMS 110 Pro, die rot und blauen Einsteller der Federelemente, gaben mir den Anlass dieses Farbspiel am ganzen Bike zu vollziehen, immer rot blau im Wechsel. Dazu kamen dann noch Vorbau Syntace 109 und Stütze Syntace P6 (das einzige Carbon Teil ) und Cube Bar Ends in weiss. Sattelklemme find ich noch etwas heavy, suche noch was dezenteres, wahrscheinlich nen Würger mit Doppelverschraubung. Naja KCNC Lenkerendstopfen wie am Alpha passen leider nicht zu meinen Bar Ends, aber es gibt noch ne Menge Schrauben die noch aus zu tauschen sind, inkl. Unterlegscheiben. Der Umbau der Laufräder mit den roten Alu Nippeln war obligatorisch.






By delaheye at 2012-03-25





By delaheye at 2012-03-25





By delaheye at 2012-03-25





By delaheye at 2012-02-20





By delaheye at 2012-03-18





By delaheye at 2012-03-18





By delaheye at 2012-03-18

gewogen hab ichs noch net, will ich glaub ich auch gar net. Dieser Elox Kram iss nich jedermanns Sache, weiss ich aber ich steh auf son schei ....(sss) !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RagazziFully (25. März 2012)

So ein Geweih zerstört die Optik eines jeden Bikes.. nützt alles nix.


----------



## floggel (25. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> An der Stelle muss ich dann für die Cubisten mal ne Lanze brechen. Es gibt auch Cubes aus denen man was machen kann


Ja und warum bringst du dann ein Negativ-Beispiel? Würg


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. März 2012)

Das Farbspiel zeugt von Liebe zum Detail und schaut auch ganz gut aus.
Aber Rizer verätzen nahezu jedes XC-Bike, das stimmt. 
Ein schnittigerer Sattel wäre auch noch ne Überlegung wert und ohne den Krims Kram am Bike kämen die Fotos besser


----------



## gasok.ONE (25. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> so. hier auch nochmal mein neuer hobel  6,84kg
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1085408
> 
> mehr bilder im album.



habe den aufbau schon im album verfolgt und bin vom ergebnis, bis auf klitze-kleine änderungen, entspricht es total meinem gusto
der scale-rahmen hat mich schon in der 1. generation total begeistert, und zur gabel kann ich nur sagen, die macht das bike scharf wie ein messer, pure racer! bis auf´s kb, da brächt ich schon was größeres.

unter meinem gewicht dürfte ich mit dem hobel nicht mal brötchen holen,

danke, schöner aufbau!


----------



## RagazziFully (26. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Aber Rizer verätzen nahezu jedes XC-Bike, das stimmt.



Rizer mit Hörnchen in jedem Falle.. das einzig wirklich wahre no-go...


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Gabel im Scott finde ich nicht wirklich passend.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, die Gabel ist eine Vergewaltigung für den schicken Rahmen...
Ansonsten find ich das Scott bis auf die Übersetzung und den roten Steuersatz ganz schick, kann mir aber nicht ganz vorstellen wo das Bike mit dem Setup gefahren werden soll...


Das Cube find ich schon sehr "kitschig" geraten, manchmal ist eben weniger mehr.
Ich frage mich ausserdem was es in diesem Thread sucht...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2012)

zum alpha: optisch geil! good meets evil! wie praktisch es ist... naja. aber optisch, voll geil! 

@jo: was spricht denn gegen 1x9(10)? fahr ich im xc und mx auch gerne. brauchste halt bums und musst deine grenzen wissen. man sollte halt net so daemlich sein und die 4,500hm beim swissbike mit solo kettenblatt fahren. aber fuer alles bis ~3000hm reicht das meist. mann sollte sich halt selber einschaetzen koennen, sosnt wird es schmerzhaft


----------



## ufp (26. März 2012)

Delaheye schrieb:


> An der Stelle muss ich dann für die Cubisten mal ne Lanze brechen.


Ich auch .
Cube ist ja bekannt dafür, recht bunte oder grelle Räder zu "bauen".
Vor allem wenn ich an die Teambemalten rot-blau-weißen Räder denke oder vor Jahren das lime giftgrün   .



> Hier ein paar Pics von meinem aktuellen 2012er Aufbau.
> [...]
> Dieser Elox Kram iss nich jedermanns Sache, weiss ich aber ich steh auf son schei ....(sss) !!!


Ja, warum nicht. Bunt halt. In Ordnung .

Und ob der Rizer oder die Hörnchen jetzt passen mag stylistisch diskussionsfähig sein, aber funktionell sind sie allemal. Das könnte vielleicht auch eine Rolle spielen . 



sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das Cube find ich schon sehr "kitschig" geraten, manchmal ist eben weniger mehr.
> Ich frage mich ausserdem was es in diesem Thread sucht...


Schon mal den Threadtitel gelesen  ?


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

ufp schrieb:


> Schon mal den Threadtitel gelesen  ?


Natürlich, und gerade deswegen ist die Frage wohl berechtigt.
Das Cube ist einfach nur ein "Stangenrad" mit weissen akzenten, und kein weisses Kunstwerk.


----------



## mi2 (26. März 2012)

an der übersetzung wird noch geabeitet! hab jetzt auch schnell gemerkt das 32 etwas zu klein ist. Schwanke jetzt zwichen 36 oder 38.bin mir noch unsicher.Zu Beginn fand ich die gabel auch nicht so 100% passend aber wenn man es jeden tag sieht gefällt es einen irgendwann . sollte halt ne weiße Taper Carbon Gabel sein und da ist die auswahl recht klein.Aber stimmt schon,im vergleich zu den filigranen kettenstreben is die gabel recht wuchtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. März 2012)

hihi, hab ich dir doch gesagt  ich ab auf dem 29er ein 36er und ein 34er. und das hat ja 10% mehr umfang.
da liegst du mit 36 oder 38 schon eher richtig. such mal nach bildern, was absalon beim ersten weltcup gefahren ist. der ist da ja 29zoeller + solo kettenblatt gefahren. vllt passt dir das ja oder halt 1-2 zaehne weniger


----------



## ufp (26. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Natürlich, und gerade deswegen ist die Frage wohl berechtigt.
> Das Cube ist einfach nur ein "Stangenrad" mit weissen akzenten, und kein weisses Kunstwerk.


Was hättest denn gerne?
Hörnchen, Naben, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Gabel, Flaschenhalter, Bremse Stangenware in schwarz und dann in weiß lackieren, pulvern oder eloxieren lassen?
Oder ist dir der Weißanteil am Cube Stangenrad zu niedrig?

Beim nochmaligen ansehen des Cubes habe ich einige nette, liebevolle Details entdeckt 

@mi2
(Scott/Hi Temp)
Irgendwie passt die Gabel nicht dazu.
Entweder liegt es an der Grafik oder der nicht dazupassenden Schrift.

Einsatzzweck?
Mehr Straße oder doch AM ?


----------



## Toolkid (26. März 2012)

ufp schrieb:


> ...
> Oder ist dir der Weißanteil am Cube Stangenrad zu niedrig?
> ...


Definitiv. Nix gegen etwas Farbe als Highlight, aber mehr auch nicht. Einen ganz so ausgeprägten Albinismus wie das Alpha muss es nicht aufweisen. Aber Weiß sollte schon deutlich dominanter sein, dass es als "weißes Kunstwerk" und nicht "quietschbuntes Rad mit weißen Highlights" durchgeht.


----------



## mi2 (26. März 2012)

dieses jahr nur straße. ich hätt z.B. auch gern ne Weiße Fatty eingebaut,die passt aber nicht in den rahmen.muss wohl auf ne weiße leichte dt warten


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

ufp schrieb:


> Was hättest denn gerne?
> Hörnchen, Naben, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Gabel, Flaschenhalter, Bremse  Stangenware in schwarz und dann in weiß lackieren, pulvern oder  eloxieren lassen?
> Oder ist dir der Weißanteil am Cube Stangenrad zu niedrig?
> 
> Beim nochmaligen ansehen des Cubes habe ich einige nette, liebevolle Details entdeckt


Du verstehst es wohl einfach nicht...? 
 Ich kann mir doch kein fertiges Bike von der Stange holen, eine weisse  Stütze und Vorbau montieren ein paar bunte Nokons und Schräubchen  verbauen und anderen Leuten die ihre Bikes selbst aufbauen hier als  Kunstwerk verkaufen?? 

 Für MICH ist ein Kunstwerk einfach ein individuell selbst aufgebautes  Bike, das nicht bis auf ein paar kleine Veränderungen genauso noch in 10000  anderen Garagen oder Kellern steht.

Das hier ist MEINE Meinung, und ich fände es nett wenn du diese nun einfach so akzeptierst...Gruß


----------



## mi2 (26. März 2012)

bei der gelegenheit nochmal mein cube (sommer 2011)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. März 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Für *MICH* ist ein Kunstwerk einfach ein individuell selbst aufgebautes  Bike, das nicht bis auf ein paar kleine Veränderungen genauso noch in 10000  anderen Garagen oder Kellern steht.
> 
> Das hier ist *MEINE* Meinung, und ich fände es nett wenn du diese nun einfach so akzeptierst...Gruß



Hm... Du sprichst dem bike also einerseits die Berechtigung zur Erscheinung in diesem Fred ab, berufst dich andererseits aber gleichzeitig auf den Relativismus der jeweils subjektiven Meinungen davon, was denn hier nun ein "Kunstwerk" ist und was nicht 

Bin da in letzterem Punkt voll auf deiner Seite: überlassen wir den Usern doch wie gehabt ihre eigene Meinung und damit auch die Entscheidung für das Posten ihrer Bikes in diesem Fred. 
Man kann es ja ohnehin nicht allen recht machen (Stichwort subjektiver Kustbegriff) und Räder, die einem nicht passen, überspringt man eben kommentarlos und widmet sich einfach dem nächsten -aus eigener Perspektive - interessanten Bike.


Zum Cube: irgendwie mögen mir weiße Reifen generell nicht gefallen. Ich glaub das kommt daher, dass ich sie schon zu oft an irgendwelchen Baumarktgurken gesehen hab... Sonst ein cooles Bike.
Wobei es aber eigentlich garnicht hier rein passt, weils kein echter XC-Hobel ist! ;-P


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. März 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Definitiv. Nix gegen etwas Farbe als Highlight, aber mehr auch nicht. Einen ganz so ausgeprägten Albinismus wie das Alpha muss es nicht aufweisen. Aber Weiß sollte schon deutlich dominanter sein, dass es als "weißes Kunstwerk" und nicht "quietschbuntes Rad mit weißen Highlights" durchgeht.



Dito!
Geiles 301er hast du da!!



Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Hm... Du sprichst dem bike also einerseits die Berechtigung zur Erscheinung in diesem Fred ab, berufst dich andererseits aber gleichzeitig auf den Relativismus der jeweils subjektiven Meinungen davon, was denn hier nun ein "Kunstwerk" ist und was nicht
> 
> Bin da in letzterem Punkt voll auf deiner Seite: überlassen wir den Usern doch wie gehabt ihre eigene Meinung und damit auch die Entscheidung für das Posten ihrer Bikes in diesem Fred.
> Man kann es ja ohnehin nicht allen recht machen (Stichwort subjektiver Kustbegriff) und Räder, die einem nicht passen, überspringt man eben kommentarlos und widmet sich einfach dem nächsten -aus eigener Perspektive - interessanten Bike.
> ...



Ich kann damit leben...
Werd mir Mühe geben es ein wenig objektiver zu sehen...
Trotzdem, weiter im Thema!


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

...wie unterschiedlich doch die meinungen  zum  "no - go" sind  ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> hihi, hab ich dir doch gesagt  ich ab auf dem 29er ein 36er und ein 34er. und das hat ja 10% mehr umfang.
> da liegst du mit 36 oder 38 schon eher richtig. such mal nach bildern, was absalon beim ersten weltcup gefahren ist. der ist da ja 29zoeller + solo kettenblatt gefahren. vllt passt dir das ja oder halt 1-2 zaehne weniger





blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wie unterschiedlich doch die meinungen  zum  "no - go" sind  ..



Bei Dir ja sehr einfach gestrickt: 26" - geil, 29" - igitt!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (26. März 2012)

29" wirkt in der Tat ziemlich unästhetisch... Mit 650B könnt ich persönlich glaub ich noch leben. 

Hier noch mein 26" Bike, bei dem ich erstmal bleibe. 
Geändert: Fox statt Pace, Eggbeater statt Candy, Jagwire statt Nokons, Windcutter statt Magura-Discs, ein paar Alu/Titan Schrauben.


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

@ohneworte : naja , gibt auc h ´nen haufen hässliche 26er .-aber sie sind und bleiben wenigstens mtb´s - wenn auch unschöne .-
@zitrone : das trifft es sehr genau : unästhetisch ! btw : nettes weisses  !


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @ohneworte : naja , gibt auc h ´nen haufen hässliche 26er .-aber sie sind und bleiben wenigstens mtb´s - wenn auch unschöne .-
> @zitrone : das trifft es sehr genau : unästhetisch ! btw : nettes weisses  !



Ich denke das Du die Intention meines Posts verstanden hast.


----------



## blutbuche (26. März 2012)

jupp


----------



## Schrommski (27. März 2012)

Also das Voitl gefällt mir persönlich ausgesprochen gut!! 

Das Gewicht wäre mal interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> bei der gelegenheit nochmal mein cube (sommer 2011)



Wie oft willst Du die hässliche Gurke noch zeigen? Auch wenn es weiss ist, ist es noch lange kein Kunstwerk!


----------



## Superloko (27. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du die hässliche Gurke noch zeigen? Auch wenn es weiss ist, ist es noch lange kein Kunstwerk!



Irgenwie finde ich den Ton etwas unpassend. Das Bike gehört für mich hierher.... und ich sehe es zum ersten mal... ob Kunstwerk oder nicht... liegt im Auge des Betrachters..

MfG


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (27. März 2012)

Das Voitl wiegt derzeit knapp 9,6 kg. 
Der Rahmen mit 1,6 kilo (war noch erste Serie damals) und die Fox mit 1,5 kilo schlagen da hauptsächlich zu Buche. Wobei mir Performance wichtiger ist als Gewicht bei der Gabel... 
Die restlichen Teile gingen im Prinzip schon noch etwas leichter, aber ich hab keinen Bock exorbitante Summen für irgendwelche Schmolke Parts o.ä. auszugeben, die ich nach dem ersten Sturz oder Steinschlag in die Tonne kloppen kann. Fahre auch keine Wettkämpfe damit, von daher kann ich mit leben.


----------



## ufp (27. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du


deinen depperten unqualifizierten unnützen Kommentar noch abgeben.

Entweder denkst du dir deinen Teil oder du trägst etwas konstruktives dazu bei. Da du weder einen entsprechenden Umgangston an den Tag legst, noch das Wort konstruktiv kennst, schlage ich vor, dass du zu beiden Begriffen mal im Internet etwas suchst. Vielleicht hilft dir und anderen, die sich des öfteren im Ton vergreifen, dabei auch das Wort Netiquette.


----------



## Toolkid (27. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du die hässliche Gurke noch zeigen? Auch wenn es weiss ist, ist es noch lange kein Kunstwerk!



Lies dir mal die Threadbeschreibung durch:


trailblaster schrieb:


> Dieser Thread soll alle schönen weißen Bikes  enthalten und Tips zum Saubermachen und Aufrüsten geben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schrommski (27. März 2012)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Das Voitl wiegt derzeit knapp 9,6 kg.
> Der Rahmen mit 1,6 kilo (war noch erste Serie damals) und die Fox mit 1,5 kilo schlagen da hauptsächlich zu Buche. Wobei mir Performance wichtiger ist als Gewicht bei der Gabel...
> Die restlichen Teile gingen im Prinzip schon noch etwas leichter, aber ich hab keinen Bock exorbitante Summen für irgendwelche Schmolke Parts o.ä. auszugeben, die ich nach dem ersten Sturz oder Steinschlag in die Tonne kloppen kann. Fahre auch keine Wettkämpfe damit, von daher kann ich mit leben.



Ist doch voll in Ordnung. 
Gesunder Mix aus Funktion und Leichtbau. Ich halte das genauso.
Mein Bike wiegt knapp 9,5 kg mit Starrgabel und recht dicken Reifen.


----------



## Delaheye (27. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie oft willst Du die hässliche Gurke noch zeigen? Auch wenn es weiss ist, ist es noch lange kein Kunstwerk!



Habe Deinen Beitrag gemeldet, weils nervt mit Dir


----------



## TigersClaw (27. März 2012)

Der Thread heisst doch: weisse Kunstwerke. Dazu zähle ich das hier auf jeden Fall:



kephren23 schrieb:


>



Nicht nur die Bike sind Kunstwerke, auch die Fotos sind sehr genial. Besonders das Foto mit weissen und schwarzem Bike, das gefällt.
Man sieht das sich der Besitzer sehr viel Arbeit mit den Bikes gemacht hat, kaum ein Teil ist nicht verändert. Bitte mehr davon.


----------



## gasok.ONE (28. März 2012)

vielleicht kein kunstwerk, aber trotzdem mal was von unserem letzten ausritt
(sorry für das leuchtende lenkergeschwür, aber in der stadt unabkömmllich)

















die überlegung liegt sehr nah die felgen zu cleanen!? *meinungen???*


----------



## kephren23 (28. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> vielleicht kein kunstwerk, aber trotzdem mal was von unserem letzten ausritt
> (sorry für das leuchtende lenkergeschwür, aber in der stadt unabkömmllich)
> die überlegung liegt sehr nah die felgen zu cleanen!? *meinungen???*




Jaja das Licht! schon alleind er Cops wegen die nerven ja sonst nur!

definitiv cleanen, die gabel vielleicht auch!

Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal über den weg




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Thread heisst doch: weisse Kunstwerke. Dazu zähle ich das hier auf jeden Fall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja was heisst kaum ein teil ist nicht verändert! es sind komplett vom Speichennippel über jede schraube aufgebaute Räder.
 das schwarze wurde sogar aufgebaut und komplett geändert, bis auf einige wenige Parts, die an der ersten Version auch schon verbaut waren!

Natürlich könnte man noch mehr machen aber der Geldbeutel is auch immer entscheidend, funktion leider gottes auch da es keine Vitrinen Räder sind sondern auch gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radpit (28. März 2012)

@gasok.ONE
ja..unbedingt Gabel und Felgen cleanen. Ich würde auch noch die roten Pedale austauschen. 
Tolles Rad 
Ich bekomme an meinen Felgen die letzten Aufkleberspuren nicht ab. Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Gruß
Radpit


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2012)

Versuchs mit WD40, geht bestens.


----------



## Schrommski (28. März 2012)

@gasok.ONE

Alles rote weg und eine schwarze Kurbel drauf, dann sieht es DEUTLICH stimmiger aus und gehört zu den schöneren Bikes in diesem Thread (meine Meinung).


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (28. März 2012)

@gasok.ONE: 
Schönes Ding! Ich denke ich würde alle roten Aufkleber und Parts entfernen, dann schaut es stimmiger aus. 
Schwarze Kurbel passt generell meist besser zu weißen Rahmen, ist aber kein Muss. Die Bremsen sind ja auch noch silber und einige Kleinteile. Vielleicht auch ne weiße Kurbel? 

@Radpit: 
Ich benutze gegen Klebreste immer Feuerzeugbenzin. Hat sich am besten bewährt.


----------



## Honigblume (29. März 2012)

Das Voitl find ich echt hübsch 


gasok.One find deins optisch etwas unruhig, entweder nur rot- oder nur goldfarben fänd ich ansprechender.


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. März 2012)

Meinungen? Ja! Wähle das nächste Mal einen geeigneteren Ort, um von deinem Bike Bilder zu machen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (29. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Meinungen? Ja! Wähle das nächste Mal einen geeigneteren Ort, um von deinem Bike Bilder zu machen.



 hab ick mia da jetz politisch unkorrekt fahaltn 

danke an die anderen kommentare die sich auf´s bike bezogen haben und decals sind schon ab.
bei der kurbel macht xt oder fsa, vorschlge für was passendes (jetzt aber nichts à la calvicula)


----------



## FlowinFlo (29. März 2012)

Mir fällt beim Anblick der Bilder einfach schwer die Assoziationen auszublenden. 

Ich will das aber gar nicht groß aufblasen und habe es auch nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## kephren23 (29. März 2012)

@gasok
vielleicht ne schwarze xt, ne truvativ x9 oder ne race face turbine

mir persönlich gefallen die Race face turbine aber am besten, jedoch ist der preis sehr hoch

vielleicht ne weiße Sattelstütze das wirkt einfach aufgeräumter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (29. März 2012)

Rf gibts bei CRC oft mal günstig


----------



## gasok.ONE (29. März 2012)

> vielleicht ne schwarze xt, ne truvativ x9 oder ne race face turbine
> 
> mir persönlich gefallen die Race face turbine aber am besten, jedoch ist der preis sehr hoch
> 
> vielleicht ne weiße Sattelstütze das wirkt einfach aufgeräumter.





> find deins optisch etwas unruhig, entweder nur rot- oder nur goldfarben fänd ich ansprechender.





> find deins optisch etwas unruhig, entweder nur rot- oder nur goldfarben fänd ich ansprechender.




geile idee, vielleicht am besten gold komplett weg und durch weiss ersetzen
brauche dann:

weisse stütze in 31,6

weisse züge und leitungen, denke da gibt´s auch welche von jagwire

schaltwerkröllchen, rot? oder gibt´s die auch in weiss?

rote pedale BLEIBEN DEFINITIV!!! mit 224g einfach nur geil, schön filigran und bissig, klickies kommen vielleicht mal nach meinem ableben an ein bike von mir (rr ausgenommen)

rf turbine geht doch vom preis. optisch nur nicht so der reiser, denke da evtl. auch an was von fsa 29/44
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ INOX  fetter tip, danke



> Die Bremsen sind ja auch noch silber und einige Kleinteile. Vielleicht auch ne weiße Kurbel?



silber soll aber in nächster "saisonpause" verschwinden

danke, für´s anregen zum umdenken, vorschläge und tips für neue parts werden gerne angenommen


----------



## kephren23 (30. März 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> geile idee, vielleicht am besten gold komplett weg und durch weiss ersetzen
> brauche dann:
> 
> weisse stÃ¼tze in 31,6
> ...



naja alles bleibt geschmackssache!
aber ehrlich die fsa is viel zu teuer das is es nich wert und bleibt ne kurbel (super schÃ¶n is die nun auch nich) und wenn  du ein carbon teil einbaust dann passt das ganze andere nich mehr.

und wenn es um gewicht gehen sollte: 150g fÃ¼r 290â¬ sind einfach krank dafÃ¼r sogar ein KB weniger!


vielleicht ne deus? in weiÃ


----------



## Blauer Sauser (30. März 2012)

Von mir heute für meine Freundin frisch aufgebaut: 









11,3kg komplett


----------



## gasok.ONE (30. März 2012)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Von mir heute für meine Freundin frisch aufgebaut:
> 
> 11,3kg komplett



da wird sich aber jemand freuen... bist ja echt goldig... gut geworden, bis auf den rahmen
wollte sie hörnchen,oder wusstest du nicht wo hin damit?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (30. März 2012)

Sie brauch die Bar Ends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (1. April 2012)

Eins meiner EX-Bikes....leider so nicht mehr existent

Zumindest einige einzelteilen von dem guten Stück hab ich noch


----------



## mi2 (1. April 2012)

schick . und schön im  warmen und nicht draußen im schnee!


----------



## Bioabfall (10. April 2012)

.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2012)

Viel Weiß ist ja nicht dran, und das unterbelichtete Kellerfoto jetzt schon im dritten Thread im CC-Racing-Forum zu posten... hmhm...


----------



## Bioabfall (10. April 2012)

.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. April 2012)

Denke bei den Tourenbikes war es noch ganz gut aufgehoben.  Ist das eigentlich ein Hosenschutzring oder ein Bashguard?


----------



## InoX (10. April 2012)

Ich dachte das war ein Aprilscherz....
Mach vielleicht mal ein anständiges Foto.


----------



## Bioabfall (10. April 2012)

.


----------



## bluenabu (10. April 2012)

ich gebe dir 15 euro für den hobel,damit er hier verschwindet




Bioabfall schrieb:


>


----------



## ohneworte (10. April 2012)

bluenabu schrieb:


> ich gebe dir 15 euro für den hobel,damit er hier verschwindet



Du schmeißt aber mit Deiner Kohle rum, hast wohl zu viel davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluenabu (11. April 2012)

okay 15 euro VB


----------



## Groudon (19. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute, ich denke ich bin bei euch am besten aufgehoben.

Ich habe an meinem Rad eine weiße Syntace P6. Ich habe sie bisher immer zw. 15 und 16 gehabt und nun ein bisschen weiter herausgezogen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich durch die Reibung im Sattelrohr und vorher Fett an der Stütze sich ein hässlicher schwarzer Schmierfilm gebildet hat.

Ich hab das Zeugs mit Fit und Ofenreiniger versucht wegzubekommen. Vergebens. Da bleibt immer noch ein ziemlich deutlicher dunkler Schatten.

Habt ihr da auf weißen Parts sowas wie ein "Spezial-Haus-Mittel"?


----------



## kephren23 (20. Mai 2012)

2000 schleifpapier und lackpolierpaste. geht natürlich nich oft!


----------



## Groudon (20. Mai 2012)

Aber da schab ich doch was ab, oder nicht? ^^


----------



## Normansbike (20. Mai 2012)

Suche Avid Code oder Code r für hi. In weiss!!!


----------



## kephren23 (20. Mai 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Aber da schab ich doch was ab, oder nicht? ^^



SORRY hab irgendwie was anderes gelesen. natürlich nimmt man etwas vom Material runter aber nur sehr wenig. kann man natürlich nicht 20x machen.es ist wirklich sehr wenig was ein 2000er Papier weg nimmt, kannst auch ein noch feineres nehmen oder nur polierpaste probieren, aber mit Papier gehen halt die Kratzer besser raus.


----------



## reiniaustirol (23. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## mi2 (23. Mai 2012)

bis auf kurbel und spacerturm geiler flitzer


----------



## reiniaustirol (23. Mai 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> bis auf kurbel und spacerturm geiler flitzer


 
Spacerturm gibt es nicht mehr, war nur zum einfahren. Kurbel war eine der billigeren 2-fach - deshalb .

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. Mai 2012)

weiss nich mit dem rahmen kann ich mich gar nich anfreunden. und was besonderes ist an dem bike ja auch nich! 
Leicht is aber wenigstens, oder?


----------



## ufp (24. Mai 2012)

kephren23 schrieb:


> weiss nich mit dem rahmen kann ich mich gar nich anfreunden. und was besonderes ist an dem bike ja auch nich!


Sattel"stütze" und starre Gabel.
Von der Rohr- und Rahmenform gar nicht erst zu sprechen 



reiniaustirol schrieb:


> Meins!


Interessant .
Bis auf die endlosen Schriftzüge .


----------



## Radpit (24. Mai 2012)

"Interessant" trifft es gut. Aber die Litfaßsäule verschandelt das ganze
Gruß Radpit


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Mai 2012)

Wow, schon abgemeldet. Da scheint mal wieder jemand nicht besonders kritikfest zu sein...


----------



## fikret (31. Mai 2012)

Ganz kurz hier mein weißer Liebling


----------



## gasok.ONE (3. Juni 2012)

fikret schrieb:


> Ganz kurz hier mein weißer Liebling
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/20120527174508.jpg/




die eloxierung deiner standrohre verabschiedet sich, so sieht das aber nicht schön aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (3. Juni 2012)

Als Kunstwerk würde ich es auch nicht bezeichnen 

Mfg  35


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2012)

word


----------



## benny_bazooka (11. Juni 2012)

hab heut mal meine weisse karre zusammen gewerkelt....geht auch ganz gut ab


----------



## memphis35 (11. Juni 2012)

Habe heute auch mal angefangen





Mfg  35


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (11. Juni 2012)

Wie viel Federweg hat die Fox denn? Schaut ein bisschen viel aus, aber vielleichtv täuscht das auch? 
Der Rahmen schaut interessant aus! Nur die silberne Kurbel und die Spacer stören die Optik etwas.

Das Zoulou find ich echt schick! Weißt du was der Rahmen einzeln wiegt?


----------



## memphis35 (12. Juni 2012)

Der Zoulourahmen wiegt 1,68kg 
Das Problem : Schon einige Zeit lungert bei mir der Laufradsatz ( neu ) mit 15mm Achse , nicht umbaubar und eine taperd Sid mit 15mm Achse herum . Der Zoulou ist der einzige Rahmen für kl. Geld den ich mit taperd Steuerrohr gefunden habe .Die weiße Elixir wartet auch schon länger auf einen Einsatz . Jetzt wird halt schön langsam alles miteinander verheiratet . 

Mfg  35


----------



## Radpit (12. Juni 2012)

@memphis35
Sieht doch im Ansatz schon recht gut aus....
Ich bin gespannt was daraus wird.
Ich kenne den Zoulou Rahmen nicht. Sieht auf den ersten Blick recht steif aus. Wie ist den so die Verarbeitung?
Gruß Radpit


----------



## memphis35 (12. Juni 2012)

Die Schweißnähte sind recht grob geschuppt , schauen aber recht gut aus . Der weiße Pulverlack ist ohne Fehl u. Tadel . Sehr gut habe ich gefunden das dass Innenlagergehäuse hinten die Postmountaufnahme und auch das Steuerrohr nach dem Pulvern gefräßt wurden . Beim Rahmen ist auch automatisch der Steuersatz Acros Aix-26/24 dabei . Kann eigentlich nicht meckern .

Mfg  35


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juni 2012)

Schaut echt gut aus,das Zoulou. Bitte mit einer schwarzen Kurbel vervollständigen und nicht mit der fast schon obligatorischen silbenen XT.


----------



## kephren23 (13. Juni 2012)

zum zoulou.

Der rahmen macht was her die gussets lassen das ganze schön knackig aussehen.

rote aufkleber entfernen.
weisser lenker und stütze, würden das ganze im gesamtbild abrunden aber ist auch so schick.

Die bremsaufnahme sieht merkwürdig aus kannste davon mal nen bild machen, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (13. Juni 2012)

Sattelstütze , Sattel , Lenker u. Vorbau sind vorerst Platzhalter aber ich glaube ich bleibe bei schwarz , ev. der Sattel weiß . Kurbel kommt sicher die SLX . Decals ( die Roten ) und bei den Felgen muß ich mal schauen wie die abgehen .

PM Aufnahme : Im Album sind noch mehr Bilder 





Mfg  35


----------



## Clemens (15. Juni 2012)

Ein wenig weiss kann ich auch: Mein Tomac Cortez, gerade aus dem Keller geschlüpft.















Die Truvativ Noir Carbon Kurbel und Avid Elixir CR Carbon Bremsen werden noch gegen eine schwarze Race Face Deus (mit rotem Hope Innenlager) und Hope Tech X2 mit roten Floating Disc getauscht (keine Eile). Und eh solche Vorschläge kommen: entlabelt wird da nichts. Gewicht 9.78 (Rahmen mit Sattelklemme und Strebenschutz 1622 Gramm). Ist eher was zum Touren.


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Juni 2012)

Sieht sehr schön aus 

Die Deus ist ne gute Idee, sieht sicher noch passender aus als die graue Noir. 
Und die Hope kommen wegen besserer Funktion oder aus optischen Gründen? Weil optisch machen sich die Elixir ja ganz gut an dem Rad. 

Der Strebenschutz ist übrigens der elegenteste, der mir bisher vor die Augen kam!


----------



## memphis35 (22. Juni 2012)

Nach dem die Teile gekommen sind ist das Zoulu erstmal fahrfertig













Mfg  35


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2012)

Jetzt noch eine schwarze Kurbel und das Farbchema ist konsequent durchgezogen!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (23. Juni 2012)

Ist schön geworden! Für ne schwarze Kurbel wär ich aber auch, obwohl sich das Grau der SLX in den Decals des Rahmens wieder findet. Schwarze XT z.B. würd noch passiger aussehen denk ich. 
Aber alles in allem ein total stimmiger Aufbau wie ich finde!


----------



## maddda (23. Juni 2012)

Schönes Gerät...gefällt miä gut


----------



## wieweitnoch? (20. August 2012)

Klein Palomino , nun mit noch mehr weiss


----------



## gasok.ONE (22. August 2012)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Klein Palomino




 evtl. noch die rahmenfarbe, durch neulackierung, anpassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> evtl. noch die rahmenfarbe, durch neulackierung, anpassen...



Den Rahmen lackieren? Jehova!


----------



## FreshPrince (22. August 2012)

Hier mal wieder mein Custom Cube. Nun eine Frage an euch! Würdet ihr in meinem Fall weiße oder schwarze Felgen bei einem neuen LRS nehmen. Als Kurbel kommt demnächst ne polierte XTR- M960 dran.
Falls ich mkch für weiße entscheiden sollte stehen die Reifen übrigens zum Verkauf.


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Custom Cube. Nun eine Frage an euch! Würdet ihr in meinem Fall weiße oder schwarze Felgen bei einem neuen LRS nehmen.
> Falls ich mkch für weiße entscheiden sollte stehen die Reifen übrigens zum Verkauf.



Ich kann es nicht sehen!?


----------



## ufp (23. August 2012)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Custom Cube. Nun eine Frage an euch! Würdet ihr in meinem Fall weiße oder schwarze Felgen


Definitiv weiße .


----------



## Tobstar23 (23. August 2012)

@FreshPrince: Schonmal an hochglanzpolierte Felgen gedacht? Und dann so'n Satz Schwalbe Reifen mit roten Streifen?


----------



## FreshPrince (23. August 2012)

> @FreshPrince: Schonmal an hochglanzpolierte Felgen gedacht? Und dann so'n Satz Schwalbe Reifen mit roten Streifen?


Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Ich habe bis jetzt aber noch keine polierten Felgen gefunden, die mir auch vom Gewicht her passen. Es sollen jetzt ZTR Crest werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (23. August 2012)

Jao, das ist ne gute Wahl. Ich fahr die BOR333, aber die dicke Schweißnaht gefällt ja nicht jedem  Auf jeden Fall sieht Dein Bike verdammt gut aus und das Klein weiter oben ist auch voll der Burner!


----------



## mi2 (24. August 2012)

jo mal wieder richtig geile bikes!. das ltd is richtig edel! mit den reifen brauchst keine weißen felgen. aber mit schwarzen reifen kommen weiße felgen dann wieder besser


----------



## FreshPrince (24. August 2012)

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Spurenleser (30. August 2012)

Hier mal mein Bike. Es ist ein Felt. Habe es diesen Sommer umgebaut und wiegt jetzt 10,4Kg. Vorher um die 12,9kg.
Und es fährt sich gleich viel anders.


----------



## bluenabu (30. August 2012)

was ist das für ein sattel...und wie sitzt du auf ihm ?




Spurenleser schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bike. Es ist ein Felt. Habe es diesen Sommer umgebaut und wiegt jetzt 10,4Kg. Vorher um die 12,9kg.
> Und es fährt sich gleich viel anders.


----------



## InoX (31. August 2012)

was steht denn auf dem Sattel drauf? Selle Italia Teknologika.


----------



## gasok.ONE (31. August 2012)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> "... und viel wird bestimmt noch passieren..."
> 
> *l
> l
> ...


*  l
  l
  l
  l
 V    2010*





*  l
  l
  l
  l
 V    2011/2012
*




*  l
  l
  l
  l
 V    2012->...*

srr 4 quali







updates zur ersten abb.

schaltwerk: xtr 972

steuersatz: stronglight ceramic
lrs:            tricon
bremse:     mt8
pedale:       expedo (plattform mit 231g!!!...das paar*!*)
nach der "saison" werden zughüllen und leitungen farblich getauscht... hier nun die frage:

da gold nach und nach verschwinden soll... und durch die mt8 ist rot wieder mit aufgegriffen worden... aber leitungen in *rot!?*

neuer antrieb muss auch her... cassette/kette/umwerfer...evtl auch kurbel...

der sitzplatz bekommt auch zuwendung... stütze und sattel sollen raus...ideen...? sattel hätte ich gerne wieder in weiss... aber schwarze oder gar rote stütze...!?weisse stütze will ich nicht...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. August 2012)

Bei den XT-Teilen würde ich beim Antrieb bleiben, Kurbel vielleicht in schwarz.
Oder willst Du bei der Kurbel tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eine seltenere montieren? Race Face Turbine wäre dann z.B. eine Möglichkeit.

Mit Rot würde ich es nicht übertreiben, sonst geht es Dir damit bald so wie jetzt mit Gold.
Daher: Leitungen und Stütze schwarz.
Versenkst Du die Stütze öfter mal? Wenn nein: EC90 ist leicht, stabil und hat eine gute Klemmung.
Ansonsten: Klassiker - Thomson oder günstiger - Smica

Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit der MT8 im Vergleich zur Vorgängermarta?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (31. August 2012)

SattelstÃ¼tze definitiv in schwarz. Farbige StÃ¼tzen wirken meiner Meinung nach an nahezu jedem bike optisch deplaziert. 
Da gibts dann auch ne ganz gute Auswahl, von KCNC, Aerozine, Smica/XLC bis Syntace, Thomson, Tune... eine Frage des Geldbeutels und des Anspruchs, gerade in Bezug aufs Gewicht. 
Beim Sattel wÃ¼rd ich zu Tune greifen. Speedneedle oder Kommvor in weiÃ. Sau leicht, bequem und angesichts des Gewichts ein relativ gutes Preis-LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis. Gibts auch oft hier im Bikemarkt zu bekommen.

Rote SchaltzÃ¼ge wÃ¼rde ich ruhig probieren. Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil hab mich an meinen blauen Jagwire bis heute nicht satt gesehen und finde farbige ZughÃ¼llen zumeist ganz schick. Ist aber bloÃ MEIN Empfinden. Die 22â¬ pro Set wÃ¤ren aber auch nicht die Welt, falls man nachher doch auf schwarz wechselt.

Und Kurbel: Bin ja persÃ¶nlich mit meiner Atik (wie Aerozine nur mit Titan-Achse) ganz zufrieden. Mit 720g inkl. Lagern ausreichend leicht und schlicht schwarz. 
Was in deinem Fall auch sau gut passen wÃ¼rde: Rotor Agilis. Findet sich das Rot wieder und ist auch sonst ne leichte, gute Kurbel.


----------



## Clemens (17. September 2012)

Weiss geht auch in Eisen..








Sobre Multi Size M, 46cm, Material Tange Prestige, Gabel RS SID RLT 100mm, XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, XTR Yumeya Kette, Truvativ Noir Carbonkurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Laufräder Hope Pro II mit DTComp Speichen + DT XR400 Felge + Michelin Wildracer Reifen, Brakes Hope Tech X2 180/160mm mit floating Discs, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Hörnchen, Tune Schnellspanner, Tune Schraubwürger, Chris King Steuersatz... 10,58 Kg. 

Sobre ist übrigens eine kleine französische Marke mit nur Modellen in Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. September 2012)

Klasse! Mal wieder richtig schön schnörkellos - ohne Gequetsche und Riesensteuerrohr.
Felgen und Speichen hätte ich andere genommen, aber sonst


----------



## Radpit (18. September 2012)

Sehr schick das Sobre


----------



## goegolo (18. September 2012)

Sehr schön bis ins Detail und vor allem endlich etwas anderes als schlecht gepimpte Stangenware. Eine dezentere Kurbel würde dem Radl noch gut zu Gesicht stehen, die Noir ist mir zu "mächtig".


----------



## mi2 (23. Oktober 2012)

lasst den thread nicht untergehen! 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Decor der Gabel passt nicht wirklich gut. Ansonsten ist es ziemlich krass ein Rad komplett weiß zu machen.


----------



## FreshPrince (23. Oktober 2012)

Bevor hier niemand mehr was postet können wenigstens die Kritiker über das viel zu viele Rot an meinem Bike aufregen.
Es ist übrigens jedes Teil einzeln bei eBay bzw. im Bikemarkt gekauft und später zusammengesetzt worden. Ich komme im Moment auf 10,6kg.


----------



## bluenabu (23. Oktober 2012)

jeder hat halt seinen eigenen geschmack.ein weißes kunstwerk ist es ja gerade nicht ....aber sehr individuell


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Die Fotos in etwas kleiner wären auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Normansbike (23. Oktober 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1216996 Die vom neuen folgen und ja, besseres Bild, keine Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (23. Oktober 2012)

das ein oder andere weiße kann ich auch bieten... wenn auch nur unscharf


----------



## h0rst99 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Scott ist der Hammer !!


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Januar 2013)

mit den anpassung bin ich noch nicht ganz durch, aber fahren tut sich's schon mal sehr gut. 

fatmodul lynx - für appel und nen ei eingekauft und so angepasst, wie ich's gerne hätte. gewicht liegt aktuell bei knapp 10 kg. abspecken werde ich demnächst noch beim laufradsatz, die schicken schnellspanner müssen leider auch weichen und die sattelstütze ist zwar über jeden zweifel erhaben, gewichtstechnisch aber ein ziegelstein.





















grüsse mike


----------



## mikefize (5. Januar 2013)

Das Lynx ist schön  Hier wartet auch noch eines der Superschnapper-Rahmensets auf nen Aufbau


----------



## Mzungu (18. Januar 2013)

Hab auch was - weiss in weiss. Mein Scott Scale 40.


----------



## Schrommski (21. Januar 2013)

Perfekt in Szene gesetzt. Man erkennt wirklich jedes Detail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (21. Januar 2013)

Das fatmodul lynx ist wirklich schick


----------



## cmartin1 (26. Januar 2013)

Hier mein weisses "Kunstwerk"









Grüsse aus Wien
Martin


----------



## ufp (26. Januar 2013)

Bis auf die (nicht passende) Sattelstütze, recht hübsch .


----------



## bluenabu (26. Januar 2013)

......und nicht weiß genug


----------



## mikefize (27. Januar 2013)

Boah diese "Ritchey Carbon" Decals auf den Spacern sind ja furchtbar ... ansonsten ganz nettes Rad.


----------



## Nordpol (27. Januar 2013)

das sehe ich auch so, weniger ist manchmal mehr...


----------



## mi2 (27. Januar 2013)

den lenkbereich find ich auch sehr überladen. 4 Spacer


----------



## cmartin1 (27. Januar 2013)

Schaut in natura nicht so extrem aus wie auf dem Bild. 
Hier wirkts echt ein bissl too much. 

Habe eh vor die Gabel etwas zu kürzen. Dafür brauch ich aber ein paar Testfahrten bei besserem Wetter;-)

Martin


----------



## Normansbike (17. Februar 2013)

Und meine Alltagshu.. Und Winterstute





Bessere Bilder folgen, aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## BiNo (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Habe auch noch was Weißes, noch nicht fertig und mit dem Rahmen noch Jungfreulich. Gespart wird jetzt für neue Felgen und Scheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmartin1 (27. Februar 2013)

Jetzt is es fertig












Ich hoffe es ist weiß genug!


----------



## mikefize (27. Februar 2013)

Das Cube ist geil. Aber: Leitungen noch kürzen und Felgendecals entfernen, die passen einfach gar nicht ins Farbkonzept


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. Februar 2013)

Jede Menge weiss !

Es reicht........her mit dem Frühling !


----------



## ufp (27. Februar 2013)

Da kann ich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes nur
C o o l 
sagen .

Auch wenn das weiß nicht alles ganz zusammenpaßt...


----------



## guetti (2. März 2013)

ein on-one SSP


----------



## mi2 (2. März 2013)

threadtitel verstanden und gut umgesetzt .Nur die sattelstange isn bissel lang oder ?


----------



## kephren23 (3. März 2013)

gut durchgesetzt!


----------



## wilts (3. März 2013)

die weiße Prinzessin 





geht ab wie sau.....und jetzt noch leichter ;-)


----------



## Leichtbaufan (3. März 2013)

Dann vielleicht noch n weisser Vorbau wie bei guettis oder wieweitnoch?

Sonst....................super schön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guetti (4. März 2013)

danke auch hier für die Blumen, ja das Projekt hatte ich eigentlich nur angefangen, weil kurzzeitig Ersatz für das SSP her musste mit defekten Rahmen. Dann hat mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt und ich wollte es passend haben


----------



## ufp (5. März 2013)

wilts schrieb:


> die weiße Prinzessin
> 
> geht ab wie sau.....und jetzt noch leichter ;-)


Schön und weiß  .
Aber, das Schaltwerk ist silber  .

Und das die Gabel unbedingt mit dem Firmenlogos eines Rahmenherstellers um Aufmerksamkeit haschend verschlimmert werden muß  trübt das ansonsten gute Gesamtbild.


----------



## kephren23 (5. März 2013)

Der Rahmen sieht irgendwie schlimm aus. Was ist denn mit dem Sattlerohr? zum glück fällt es durch die weiße Klemme und Stütze nicht so auf.


----------



## InoX (6. März 2013)

Ich finde die Gabel mit dem Trek-Logo richtig gut. Wenn das nicht an einem Fusion komisch wäre würde ich das auch machen.


----------



## h0rst99 (6. März 2013)

... mal sehen, was daraus wird


----------



## InoX (7. März 2013)

vielleicht ein Dreirad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (7. März 2013)

Also Philipp...


----------



## Renegado (7. März 2013)

Warum keine weiße Mosso?


----------



## h0rst99 (7. März 2013)

Durch eine solche weiße Mosso bin ich neulich hier im Bikemarkt überhaupt erst auf diese Gabel aufmerksam geworden. Kurz darauf gab es eine schwarze Mosso in der Bucht und dann hab ich zugegriffen.

Der Rahmen ist Perlmut-Weiß lackiert, ich glaube da würde ein normales Weiß nicht wirklich passen. Außerdem möchte ich den Rahmen betonen und alles andere schwarz/dunkel lassen.


----------



## mi2 (7. März 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Außerdem möchte ich den Rahmen betonen und alles andere schwarz/dunkel lassen.



dann bist du hier falsch.Sorry bin hardliner


----------



## h0rst99 (7. März 2013)




----------



## mi2 (11. März 2013)

thema hardliner 

hier is mein weißer bock


----------



## Tobstar23 (11. März 2013)

Wirklich hart:thumbup: Aber auch schön!
Hab noch ein bißchen mehr weiß, dafür aber auch ein bißchen blau;-)


----------



## Radpit (12. März 2013)

2 tolle weisse hintereinander 
Das Corratec hätte noch ein paar bessere Bilder verdient.


----------



## Tobstar23 (12. März 2013)

Ja, bessere Bilder wären echt mal ne Abwechslung zu denen, die man während der Fahrt fix macht und per Handy hochlädt. Schnee dafür hab ich jetzt ja, fehlt nur noch Sonne;-)


----------



## gasok.ONE (18. März 2013)

starte nach diebstahl des alten bikes, mal wieder ´n neuaufbau...
natürlich weiss...!!!
mit geplanten parts...,auf grund der erfahrung und zufriedenheit, der mit ihnen gemachten teile... fast wie am alten bike...









partlist (geplant)...einige teile sind schon bestellt und unterwegs...manches wurde schon neu gekauft...
tips und anregungen nehmen wir gerne entgegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (18. März 2013)

der rahman schaun schonmal lecker aus . freue mich aufs fertige bike


----------



## Mzungu (19. März 2013)

da ich ja beim letzten mal eine rüge wegen des miesen fotos bekommen habe, hier ein neuer versuch:





und wieder sauber:


----------



## mi2 (19. März 2013)

schon besser. was hat es mit dem spacerturm auf sich?Bremskabel könnte auch etwas kürzer. aber schön zu sehn das du bei dem wetter unterwegs bist. ich warte immer noch auf gutes wetter


----------



## Mzungu (19. März 2013)

ich bin eigentlich bei jedem Wetter unterwegs! 

Der Spacerturm...ja. Ich hatte das Bike ja gebraucht gekauft, da waren die Spacer alle unter dem Vorbau und der Vorbau negativ montiert. Ich hab ihn dann erstmal rumgedreht und bin eine Saison damit gefahren, um ein Gefühl für die Sitzposition zu bekommen (bin ja quasi Anfänger), und beim letzten Schmierservice den ich an der Gabel gemacht durchgeführt habe, habe ich die Spacer dann mal nach oben gemacht. Ich dachte mir ich fahre erstmal ne zeitlang so, um zu sehen ob ich mit der Position klar komme bevor ich den Gabelschaft kürze. Die Position ist gut; aber da die Gabel eh demnächst zum Service geht, mach ich das mit dem Kürzen dann direkt in einem Abwasch.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

Service kannst super selber machen. Kaufst dir das notwendige Öl und dann kannst dus regelmäßig einmal im halben Jahr schnell wechseln oder einfach nachfüllen. Die Dichtungen schaust du dir besser erstmal an. Meine gebrauchte Durin sah innen noch nagelneu aus und hatte außen schon einige Spuren. Dichtungen sind auch noch gut gewesen.

Mein Rad ist zur Zeit ähnlich verdreckt.


----------



## Mzungu (20. März 2013)

Danke für die Infos, aber den Schmierservice hab ich tatsächlich schonmal selber gemacht vor einiger Zeit. Nur ist mir bei den letzten Touren aufgefallen, dass die Standrohre etwas "Spiel" in den Tauchrohren haben, denke dass die Dichtungen getauscht werden müssen. Und da ich jemanden bei Magura kenne, kann ich mir den Umweg über nen Händler sparen und die Gabel direkt zum Service schicken.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

achso na dann ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------



## twostone (20. März 2013)

hoffe das passt hier hin...
und entschuldigt die Handyquali :/


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

Doch, sieht schon wahnsinnig nach einem Cross-Country-Rad aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twostone (20. März 2013)

trailblaster schrieb:


> Dieser Thread soll alle schönen weißen Bikes enthalten und Tips zum Saubermachen und Aufrüsten geben.  Ich habe den Titel bewusst offen gehalten, da es sonst wieder unnötige Diskussionen gibt. .


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)




----------



## twostone (20. März 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>


  dann halt


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

na und? dann kann man aber in keinem Threat alle Räder zu einem Thema zeigen. Ist doch doof.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. März 2013)

Natürlich - in der Galerie. Wie bei den "Pornicious ___"-Threads.


----------



## Radpit (20. März 2013)

@twostone
mir gefällts !!
Gewagte Farbkombi. @Lupus bhg 
Danke fürs aufpassen. Ohne Kontrolle geht halt nix.
Gruß
Radpit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (6. April 2013)

um mal wieder bilder zu bringen...

derzeitiger stand!


















weißer vorbau muss definitiv noch ran...

die tricons waren nun icht so günstig wie gehofft, stehe aber total auf die...!



kurbel gab´s, dank bucht zum schlechtwetterschnäppchenpreis...   und fühlt sich im xtr lager wohl...genaueres läßt sich aber erst nach erstem ausritt sagen
(bekommt aber noch besondere zuwendung, mehr wird hier nicht verraten!)

hier mal die frage bezgl. der stütze, evtl. an mi2, taugt die wirklich was...?

habe bezgl. der titanschräubchen so meine bedenken...

sattelstützenklemme fliegt demnächst auch noch... da gibt´s wesentlich "schönerleichteres"...

soweitsogruß

der daniel


----------



## mi2 (6. April 2013)

OHHJA das wird doch fein!Weiss,schwarz und rot ist einfach ne super combo .

Die stütze verichtet ihren dienst.Hab sie bei mir voll ausgezogen und bis jetzt keine Probleme.Am anfang konnt ich sie nicht richtig klemmen und nach und nach rutschte sie ins sattelrohr.Etwas Montagepaste dran und das problem war auch behoben.


----------



## ufp (6. April 2013)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> um mal wieder bilder zu bringen...
> 
> derzeitiger stand!
> 
> ...


Na gut, wenns so ein Schnäppchen war, dann ist es ja ok .
Aber mach sie wenigstens, irgendwie , schwarz.
Besser die Kurbel schwarz oder weiß, als der Vorbau.

Das Silber paßt ja mal gar nicht , zum sonst sehr schönen weiß (+rot)


----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

Hier mal wieder was von meinem Würfel bei einer der ersten Audfahrten in diesem Jahr.
Es hat jetzt 10,3kg und ich denke dabei wird es jetzt bleiben.


----------



## Radpit (11. April 2013)

Sehr schön 
Sonst stören mich die nervösen, bunten Felgendecals immer.
Hier passt es 
Gruß
radpit


----------



## mi2 (11. April 2013)

geiler scheiss! Da hat jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht.Nur das wetter war nicht auf deiner seite ,sieht ja schlimm aus.wie nennt man diese kabelbinder die du für brems und schaltleitungen genutzt hast ?


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. April 2013)

flüssig und schlüssig... aber sehr grell!
cube ist wohl eine der polarisierensten marken hier im forum...
aber es sieht leichter aus...hätte ich auf jeden fall sub 10 geschätzt...

viel freude mit der schneeweißenrosenrot gewünscht!


----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen!

 @gasok.ONE:
Ich wollte auch unbedingt ne 9 vorne stehen haben. Wenn ich aber diesen Rahmen behalte, was ich unbedingt will, wären die Kosten um unter 10kg zu kommen viel zu hoch.


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Blumen!
> 
> @_gasok.ONE_:
> Ich wollte auch unbedingt ne 9 vorne stehen haben. Wenn ich aber diesen Rahmen behalte, was ich unbedingt will, wären die Kosten um unter 10kg zu kommen viel zu hoch.



die jetzigen reifen passen um längen besser als die wwdinger...

hast du die 960er mit ROT-WEISS schleifpaste bearbeitet...

ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine aerozine in weiss (wäre vielleicht auch noch was für dich) zuzulegen bzw die vorhandene 770er weiss mit schwarzem keil zu lacken... oder ich finde, nein keine calvicula, eine schwarze carbonkurbel... à la fsa k-force, zu nem guten preis...

jaja...das liebe geld...und dann sind neben dem fahrrad auch noch zwei kids und frau und haus und garten und autos und und und und und...

wisst ihr eigentlich wie teuer kinder heutzutage sind...????

aber ein: "papa ich hab´dich sooo lieb!" ist dann doch irgendwie unbezahlbar


----------



## craysor (11. April 2013)

Die K-Force gibts/gabs bei CRC günstig.

Und das mit den Kindern.... zur Not würde ich klapprad fahren um die Stinktiere glücklich zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

Ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht die 960-er weiß zu beschichten. Wenn ich dann aber an die Arbeit denken, die ich in das Polieren investiert habe bin ich doch nicht bereit da wieder was drauf zu machen. 
Die K-Force ist ne schöne Kurbel, aber längst nicht so schön wie meine alte polierte XTR.


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. April 2013)

indirekt wollte ich auch wissen ob die was taugt...


----------



## FreshPrince (11. April 2013)

Was soll ich dir sagen? Kann bis jetzt nur gutes sagen. Aber was soll man an ner Kurbel auszusetzen habe außer zu hohes Gewicht.


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. April 2013)

FreshPrince schrieb:


> Was soll ich dir sagen? Kann bis jetzt nur gutes sagen. Aber was soll man an ner Kurbel auszusetzen habe außer zu hohes Gewicht.




erinnere mich hier mal ´ne gebrochene aerozine gesehen zu haben und wenig gutes darüber im anschluß gelesen zu haben... opt. gefällt sie mir aber sehr...

das schreckt mich dann schon etwas ab...daher die frage in den raum gestellt...

könnte ja sein das jetzt einer was über die k-force zu berichten weiß oder die negativen erinnerungen bezgl. der aerozine entkräftigt...

die bei crc ist aber 10fach...das gibt nur wieder probleme..


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. April 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> Und das mit den Kindern.... zur Not würde ich klapprad fahren um die Stinktiere glücklich zu machen.




das meine ich ja...


----------



## craysor (11. April 2013)

Zu meiner K-Force light kann ich nichts negatives berichten. Fahr ich seit 6 Monaten, ist leicht und steif und ansonsten unauffällig. Sieht gut aus!

Aerozine hatte ich auch mal überlegt, der Tenor war aber nicht so gut. Und da man die K-Force für ungefähr das gleiche bekommt musste ich nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## gasok.ONE (11. April 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> die K-Force für ungefähr das gleiche bekommt musste ich nicht lange überlegen.



aber nur in 10 fach und da gibt´s doch mit meinem 9 fach (kassette, schaltwerk, umwerfer) wieder probleme, oder...?

keinen bock wegen ´ner kurbel wieder alles neu zu machen...


----------



## mikefize (11. April 2013)

Nee, ob jetzt 10-fach oder 9-fach Kurbel ist echt egal. Ich hatte da noch nie Probleme.


----------



## craysor (11. April 2013)

ich fahr die k-force auch mit 9-fach kassette und schaltwerk, kein problem. umwerfer erst Xt 9-fach, jetzt xtr 980 ( 10-fach), läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (12. April 2013)

mal wieder etwas individualisiert...

denke das passt...


----------



## gasok.ONE (12. April 2013)

So nun ist doch eine fsa... bestellung geht gerade raus...aber die ist bei crc in 9fach ja auch noch richtig teuer...


----------



## craysor (13. April 2013)

Du willst 2-fach, dachte ich?! Die XC Megaexo gibts für 180.- , finde ich nicht so teuer. Und die 3x10 kostet 230.- , geht doch auch. Die kommt sogar mit teurem Ceramic-Innenlager.


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. April 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> Du willst 2-fach, dachte ich?! Die XC Megaexo gibts fÃ¼r 180.- â¬, finde ich nicht so teuer. Und die 3x10 kostet 230.- â¬, geht doch auch. Die kommt sogar mit teurem Ceramic-Innenlager.






FÃ¼r mich schon etwas an geld, da vorher nur xt...
Das ich vor 12 jahren mal 'ne xtr fuhr werte ich hier mal nicht...


----------



## craysor (13. April 2013)

Ich dachte du hast HTII wegen dem XTR-Lager.......BB30 ist dann wohl nicht ganz so günstig. Trotzdem eine schöne Kurbel.

Edit: Ich wußte nicht, dass es XT-Kurbeln mit BB30 gibt! Ist das so?


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. April 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast HTII wegen dem XTR-Lager.......BB30 ist dann wohl nicht ganz so günstig. Trotzdem eine schöne Kurbel.
> 
> Edit: Ich wußte nicht, dass es XT-Kurbeln mit BB30 gibt! Ist das so?


 

jetzt werde ich etwas nruhig habe die letzten zwei tage mehrmals mit crc telefoniert und die haben mit ihrer werkstatt gesprochen und und und...

meinten dann, dass das mit dem lager so in ordnung geht...

du meinst also das ist das falsche bauteil..

habe aber eben hier im forum was gefunden...

muss ich erstmal schnell lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasok.ONE (13. April 2013)

craysor schrieb:


> Du willst 2-fach, dachte ich?! Die XC Megaexo gibts für 180.- , finde ich nicht so teuer. Und die 3x10 kostet 230.- , geht doch auch. Die kommt sogar mit teurem Ceramic-Innenlager.



Ängste haben sih bestätigt...

Vielleicht sollte ich doch etwas weniger arbeiten...

Wo hast'n du die gesehen link ggf per pn an mich...

Danke


----------



## craysor (13. April 2013)

Bei CRC. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du ein "normales HTII Innenlager hast/brauchst. Bei FSA heißt das Megaexo.

Wieso Ängste? Sparst einen Haufen Geld. In 3x10
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90242

In 3x9, etwas teurer
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=50855

Die für 190.- finde ich nicht mehr! Musst halt auf die Kurbelllänge und die Zähnezahl wegen deinem Umwerfer achten.


----------



## gasok.ONE (13. April 2013)

geht die hier auch will unbedingt die 3er spyder


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90244


----------



## lone_wolf (13. April 2013)

Ja - die passt dort, wo vorher Shimano HT II drin war (dank 24mm Welle). Mit 10fach Kurbel bei 9fach Kassette kannste nichts falsch machen.


----------



## mi2 (16. April 2013)

hat spaß gemacht


----------



## gasok.ONE (16. April 2013)

mi2 schrieb:


> hat spaß gemacht


immerwieder schön zu sehen...
für mich, bis auf kleinigkeiten, eines der schönsten bikes hier im forum...

neue kurbel...?


----------



## craysor (16. April 2013)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> geht die hier auch will unbedingt die 3er spyder
> 
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=90244



Hast die Kurbel bestellt?


----------



## gasok.ONE (16. April 2013)

jo, ist auf´m weg...


----------



## mi2 (16. April 2013)

gasok.ONE schrieb:


> immerwieder schön zu sehen...
> für mich, bis auf kleinigkeiten, eines der schönsten bikes hier im forum...
> 
> neue kurbel...?



danke für die Blumen.Ja für 2013 gabs ne neue kurbel und nen carbonsattel.Ist ne NEXT SL hier besser zu sehn


----------



## C_dale (25. April 2013)

So , jetzt kommt meine weiße Stadtschlampe - ein CD Bad Boy in White Edition.
Das Cannondale Bad Boy bewegt sich ohne Kettenschutz im Straßenverkehr. Der Schutz hat meist geklappert und wog 267 Gramm (!), deshalb musste er weg. Mit extrem leichten Wellgo-Pedalen hat sich das Gesamtgewicht auf 12,60 Kg reduziert. Die Use Sumo-Stütze wurde mit neuem Innenleben (medium und gelb, anstatt heavy und violett, noch dazu viel zu hart) ausgestattet, wog aber über 200 Gramm mehr als eine Race Face-Stütze. Neu waren ein Formula K 18- Bremse, der Sattel und diverse Titan-Schrauben, da mich die billigen Befestigungschrauben der vorher verbauten Juicy 5 angeödet haben.
Nach dieser Stütze wurde wegen auftretendem Radialspiel eine Cane Creek-Stütze verbaut. Da diese optisch nicht behagte, kam wiederum eine Use-Stütze mit etwas kleinerem Hub zum Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (27. April 2013)

damit lässt es sich bestimmt gut durch die stadt rollen 

wieviel gänge hast du hinten ?


----------



## C_dale (27. April 2013)

@_mi2_,
danke, wenn das Rädchen dir gefällt. Deins schaut auch gut aus. Mit Schwalbes weiß-grau beschrifteteten Reifen vielleicht noch einen Ticken besser.
Mein Dellenindianer in weiß statt im schwarzen Serientrimm hat 8 Gänge, die einer Alfine-Nabe sitzen.
Geändert, aber nicht erwähnt, hatte ich zwei Mal den Lenker - zur Zeit ist ein leichter Scandium-Lenker von Controltech am Rädchen, sowie Schraubgriffe - erst in weiß, dann in schwarz -mit Noppen im Totenkopfdesign. 
Schon beim Kauf wurden die Kojack-Slicks durch breitere Marathon Supreme ersetzt und den Fizik-Sattel durfte der Händler behalten..


----------



## mi2 (17. Mai 2013)

so ich liefer mal paar neue bilder.knapp über 7000g


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2013)

Hätte noch ne weiße Vierkant-Next SL plus 9.0 SL Schaltwerk und Drehgriffe in weiß. Damit passt es dann endgültig als Requisit in ein Schaufenster für Brautmoden. 

Ernsthaft: Ich finde es ganz gut, aber bei Reifen, Vorbau und Sattelstütze hätte ich ihm ein wenig Kontrast gelassen.


----------



## Hagelsturm (19. Mai 2013)

mein C'dale M700


----------



## user666 (27. Mai 2013)

Ein thread für weiße Fahrräder...
Was es nicht alles gibt...
Na dann:


----------



## wieweitnoch? (27. Mai 2013)

was ist das für ein Sattel ?


----------



## user666 (27. Mai 2013)

Ist ein Charge Spoon-
hier


----------



## mi2 (31. Mai 2013)

wow user666.Das foto is mal der hammer.SChaut sehr gelungen aus! auch das bike!so schön gepflegt und zurecht gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (31. Mai 2013)

Das sagt der mit dem Hammer Scale!
Ist natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit deiner Wahnsinnsmaschine
und das Foto an sich macht schon viel aus..


----------



## FreshPrince (3. Juli 2013)

Ich biete im Bikemarkt einen weißen Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 2.1 an.
VHB sind 40 inkl. Versand.


----------



## SaveMan (4. Juli 2013)

Da ja gerade die farbe Weiß im Trend zu sein scheint..
Hier mal mein kleiner Racer:


----------



## EmHaTe (6. Juli 2013)

Kunstwerk.. naja.

Mein, immerhin selber, aufgerüsteter Billigheimer.


----------



## Mzungu (28. November 2013)

So sieht mein Scale aktuell aus:




Im Vergleich zum letzten Bild hat es neue Pedale, Griffe und Vorbau bekommen. Die Gabel war beim Service und hat neue Decals, der Gabelschaft ist gekürzt.


----------



## FreshPrince (25. April 2014)

So Leute,
gestern habe ich nun endlich den Aufbau meines Cube Elite Custom beendet. Die Basis war mal ein Cube Acid mit 13,4kg. Jetzt kommt das Bike auf fahrfertige 8,5kg. Ich hoffe es ist euch weiß genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumarktbomber (29. April 2014)

Wiegst du so viel oder warum hast du dich fuer eine 4 Kolben Bremsen entschieden?


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. April 2014)

Die Basis für Dein Cube Elite war ein Cube Acid?


----------



## FreshPrince (30. April 2014)

Nein, ich hab nur 63kg, aber der Preis im Bikemarkt war einfach zu verlockend und da hab ich ( wahrscheinlich das einzige mal ) shais auf die paar Gramm. 

Der weg vom Acid bis zum jetzigen Stand war auch recht lang. Aber als Student sind die finanziellen Möglichkeiten sehr begrenzt, wenn man nicht gerade alles von Vatti in den Hintern gesteckt bekommt. In meinen Album sind einige Etappen des Umbaus ersichtlich.


----------



## Maik68 (2. Mai 2014)

Dein Cube ist echt klasse geworden. Und unter 9kg, nicht schlecht!


----------



## Baumarktbomber (2. Mai 2014)

Nein, ich hab nur 63kg, aber der Preis im Bikemarkt war einfach zu verlockend und da hab ich ( wahrscheinlich das einzige mal ) shais auf die paar Gramm.

Okay, das ist verständlich. 

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## atlas (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich zeig mal mein neues Schätzgen.Zwar nicht Reinweiss,aber mit a weng Kontrast kommt es m.M.n. besser.Später soll jedoch noch ein LRS mit weissen Felgen drauf.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## ufp (27. Mai 2014)

Grundsätzlich ja eh hübsch .
Aber ein paar farbige Kleinigkeiten:
Sattelstützenende silber. Bei der Maguragabel die rot Socke (geht wohl nicht runter?), die blauen Schnellspanner, das gelb im inneren des Bremshebels. Die Steuersatzkappe, das organge Pickerl bei der Bremse sowie an den Felgen.
Wenn der Behälter des Geberkolbens zumindest schwarz (weiß wär optimal aber wohl schwierig zu bekommen) wäre...


----------



## atlas (27. Mai 2014)

ufp schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja eh hübsch .
> Aber ein paar farbige Kleinigkeiten:
> Sattelstützenende silber. Bei der Maguragabel die rot Socke (geht wohl nicht runter?), die blauen Schnellspanner, das gelb im inneren des Bremshebels. Die Steuersatzkappe, das organge Pickerl bei der Bremse sowie an den Felgen.
> Wenn der Behälter des Geberkolbens zumindest schwarz (weiß wär optimal aber wohl schwierig zu bekommen) wäre...




Hi,
Sattelstütze kommt noch aus Kohle(warscheinlich P6 in weiss).Die Gabel endlabeln...wird überlegt.Schnellspanner sind Diktat des Geldbeutels-ich musste nehmen was da war.Steuersatzkappe wird noch weiss,genau wie die Deckel an den Bremssätteln.Die gelben und orangenen Zettelchen sind schon wech.
Ich werde das aber erst nach dem Drei-Länder-Giro machen,den werd ich mit dem Rädchen bestreiten.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## eierspeiss (28. Mai 2014)

Eine P6 geplant,Speedneedle montiert.....
ABER blaue SSP weils trostlos war in der Geldbörse? Kauf ich Dir nicht ab,.
Allein deshalb weil es keine 08/15 Spanner...

Du wolltest es so,gibs zu....

Find ich nicht schlecht bisserl Kontrast,alles weiß sieht eh nur gewollt und spießig aus...

Aber die hässliche alte Stütze hätte nicht passieren dürfen.....;-


----------



## atlas (28. Mai 2014)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Eine P6 geplant,Speedneedle montiert.....
> ABER blaue SSP weils trostlos war in der Geldbörse? Kauf ich Dir nicht ab,.
> Allein deshalb weil es keine 08/15 Spanner...
> 
> ...



Moin

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht,außer den Rahmen ,hab ich da fast nur gebrauchte bzw. Ebay-Teile rangebosselt.Teilesuche dauerte 5 Monate und dauert noch an.Als Familienvater gibt es noch wichtigere Sachen und glaub mir da geht die "Knete"flöten,das treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen.Daher der provisorische Laufradsatz und die Stütze.
SSP wollte ich ursprünglich s/w.
Und jetzt musste auch noch ein Rox 6.0 ,mit weissem Gehäuse dran.

Gruß
Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (28. Mai 2014)

atlas schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht,außer den Rahmen ,hab ich da fast nur gebrauchte bzw. Ebay-Teile rangebosselt.Teilesuche dauerte 5 Monate und dauert noch an.Als Familienvater gibt es noch wichtigere Sachen und glaub mir da geht die "Knete"flöten,das treibt einem die Tränen in die Augen.Daher der provisorische Laufradsatz und die Stütze.
> SSP wollte ich ursprünglich s/w.
> ...




1:1 das selbe was mir passiert ist und gerade abläuft.....
warte mal ab wenn ich meine optische Erruption hier hochlade....auch schon eine halbjährige Lebensaufgabe....
Bei aktuellen Windelpreisen und Kinderfolgemilch mit Omega Sonstwas,,,da bleibt nicht viel um auch noch wählerisch bei der Farbe zu sein...wie wahr wie wahr


----------



## atlas (28. Mai 2014)

Das geilste ist,meine Frau will unbedingt nen Fussballstar aus dem Kleenen(4) machen.Aber der zieht überhaupt net,aber fährt dafür mit dem Rädchen wie ein kleiner Gott.
Hab heute mit ihm ne Blu-ray geschaut:Macaskill`s IMAGINATE.
Sein Urteil:"Cool,das kann ich später auch".

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## eierspeiss (28. Mai 2014)

meiner (2.5)wird ein Rechtsanwalt...Fussball will er nicht und Handball lass ich Ihn nicht...


----------



## Fischie (29. Mai 2014)

Ist zwar nicht 100 Prozent weiß aber müsste trotzdem passen:









Einzige aber effektive Änderung zur Serienausstattung, das Update auf einen 700 mm breiten Lenker - damit sitz ich echt gut auf dem Bike...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2014)

Gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser als viele monochrome Kunstwerke, die hier präsentiert werden.


----------



## eierspeiss (29. Mai 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gefällt mir persönlich deutlich besser als viele monochrome Kunstwerke, die hier präsentiert werden.



zb...welches wäre denn so eines?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Mai 2014)

s. # 3205, 3206


----------



## eierspeiss (29. Mai 2014)

oh wie recht du hast....und das #3008 erst...

man könnte fast meinen: je mehr man sich Mühe macht desto mehr geht in die Hose....
beim Fluent gilt: weniger ist, nicht immer aber meistens mehr!


----------



## eierspeiss (29. Mai 2014)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eierspeiss (29. Mai 2014)

.......


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Mai 2014)

Nix gegen das Stevens; ist ein ordentliches und solides Gerät, aber auch nix Aufregendes. Da finde ich die individuell aufgebauten Bikes hier interessanter und in der Mehrzahl auch otisch ansprechender.


----------



## atlas (13. Juni 2014)

Hi,

hier mal ein kleines Update.Für den 3-Länder-Giro,nächste Woche,muß das erst mal reichen.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Toni2013 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich mach auch mal mit :


----------



## Sephiras (13. September 2014)

Mein Eigenbau, heute vorerst fertig gestellt


----------



## Mr. Svonda (14. September 2014)

stimmt, den thread gibt's ja auch noch. da darf natürlich meine hübsche vorarlbergerin mit hellem teint nicht fehlen. 8,7k leicht ist die gute und ich bin noch verliebt in sie wie am ersten tag.


























*Chassis*
Rahmen: Simplon Razorblade S weiss
Gabel: Rock-Shox SID RCT3 100mm
Steuersatz: Tune Bubi
Bremsen: Shimano XTR BR-M987
Bremsscheiben: Shimano SM-RT99, 160mm
*Cockpit*
Lenker: Koba Carbon CX 640mm
Lenkergriffe: Koba SL
Vorbau: Koba Ti +5° 70mm
Schalthebel: Sram X0 2x10
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR BL-M987
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit-Carbonio
Sattelstütze: Koba SL 27.2mm
Sattelst.klemme: Simplon original
Flaschenhalter: B.O.R. New Ultimate Line
*Antrieb*
Kurbel: B.O.R. 666XC-29er, 38-24
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0 medium, 10-fach
Umwerfer: Sram X.0 High-Clamp
Kassette: Sram XX XG-1099 11-36
Kette: Sram PC 1091R
Pedale: Shimano XTR PD-M980
*Laufräder*
Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Crest 650B
Naben: DT-swiss 240s
Speichen: DT-swiss Aerolite
Steckachse h: FRM E-Thru 12x142mm
Steckachse v: Rock-Shox original MaxleLite
Reifen h: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25
Reifen v: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erBiker (15. September 2014)




----------



## Radpit (16. September 2014)

@Mr.Svonda
ohne Zweifel ein tolles Bike. Optisch würde es mir ohne die gefühlten 100 Beschriftungen noch besser gefallen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2014)

Also ehrlich gesagt sehe ich dann nicht gerade außergwöhnlich viele Beschriftungen. Die Farbgebung mag etwas "laut" sein, mehr aber m. E. nicht. Und das passt zum Rad.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (16. September 2014)

also mir gefällt's so , einzig die schwarze beschriftung unten auf dem unterrohr hätten sie von mir aus auch weglassen können.
was ich mir aber schon überlegt habe, die grossflächigen blauen SID-sticker wieder runter zu nehmen und nur noch die kleinen Rock-Shox schriftzüge drauf zu lassen.


----------



## mtb-xxl (12. Oktober 2014)

Sephiras schrieb:


> Mein Eigenbau, heute vorerst fertig gestellt


Schicker Rahmen, was ist das für einer?


----------



## oneeasy (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi
ich habe für meine Tochter auch ein weißes Bike zusammen gebaut, besteht fast nur aus der Restekiste somit auch ein Kunstwerk. Also ist schon klar, dass es mit den anderen Bike's hier nicht mithalten kann, alleine von den Parts die verbaut wurden..... aber es fährt gut und meiner Tochter gefällt es.


----------



## Nemohinano (9. Dezember 2014)

mein baby! ich weiss, es sind weder gute teile verbaut noch passt es eigentlich in die cc-racing abteilung. aber ich hab schon so viel mit meinem liebling durchgemacht. als ich das bild im herbst 2013 schoss hatte der rahmen gute 50.000 km am buckel.
und scheisse.....ich liebe dieses bike.


----------



## Nemohinano (11. Dezember 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> Ich mach auch mal mit :Anhang anzeigen 304366



was ist das für ein mini-kotflügel vorne? der sieht nett aus^^


----------



## Hagelsturm (11. Dezember 2014)

Nemohinano schrieb:


> was ist das für ein mini-kotflügel vorne? der sieht nett aus^^



das nen marsh guard


----------



## Nemohinano (11. Dezember 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> das nen marsh guard


danke. und nicht mal teuer das teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (11. Dezember 2014)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> stimmt, den thread gibt's ja auch noch. da darf natürlich meine hübsche vorarlbergerin mit hellem teint nicht fehlen. 8,7k leicht ist die gute und ich bin noch verliebt in sie wie am ersten tag.



sehr schönes Simplon


----------



## Sephiras (13. Dezember 2014)

mtb-xxl schrieb:


> Schicker Rahmen, was ist das für einer?


Das ist ein Chaka Hoku in Größe M, 1850g


----------



## Revo1337 (14. Dezember 2014)

So, hier ist mein Radl. Ist zwar nicht ganz weiß aber der großteil 
Hab es mir im Sommer gekauft und bin damit in den Radsport eingestiegen.
Für mich als Student war es recht teuer aber wofür sonst sein geld ausgeben?
Hättet ihr vorschlage wie man es relativ günstig noch leichter machen könnte? Momentan hat es genau 11kg.
Wäre sehr nett von euch


----------



## P4LL3R (14. Dezember 2014)

Bar-Ends abmontieren wäre vermutlich die günstigere Möglichkeit, um ein paar Gramm zu sparen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (15. Dezember 2014)

Revo1337 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr vorschlage wie man es relativ günstig noch leichter machen könnte? Momentan hat es genau 11kg.
> Wäre sehr nett von euch



Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben möchtest. Am günstigsten und zumeist auch effektivsten kann man bei Reifen und Schläuchen sparen (rotierende Masse). Kann gerad nicht erkennen, welche Version der Schwalbe Reifen du drauf hast, aber mit der Evo Lite Skin Versionen von Schwalbe oder der Race Sport Version von Continental (Modelle: Mountain King II, X-King) bspw. kann man schon einiges einsparen und gleichzeitig Rollwiderstand und Performance verbessern.
Bzgl. Schläuche: Rate dir zu Latex-Schläuchen von Geax (Michelin geht auch, hat aber keinen austauschbaren Ventil-Stift, wenn der mal abbricht). Wiegt 130g pro Schlauch, bietet zudem weniger Rollwiderstand als Butyl und ist deutlich pannenresistenter.
Oder du besorgst dir ein Tubeless-Kit von Notubes, FRM o.ä. Ist aber ne persönliche Frage... Reifenwechsel ist damit dann nicht mal eben schnell zu machen und teilweise gibt's Schwierigkeiten den Reifen dicht zu bekommen.

Für weitere Anregungen kannst du auch mal in diesem Thema hier rumstöbern: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichtbaurad-diy-lbmnts.417597/


----------



## Revo1337 (15. Dezember 2014)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben möchtest. Am günstigsten und zumeist auch effektivsten kann man bei Reifen und Schläuchen sparen (rotierende Masse). Kann gerad nicht erkennen, welche Version der Schwalbe Reifen du drauf hast, aber mit der Evo Lite Skin Versionen von Schwalbe oder der Race Sport Version von Continental (Modelle: Mountain King II, X-King) bspw. kann man schon einiges einsparen und gleichzeitig Rollwiderstand und Performance verbessern.
> Bzgl. Schläuche: Rate dir zu Latex-Schläuchen von Geax (Michelin geht auch, hat aber keinen austauschbaren Ventil-Stift, wenn der mal abbricht). Wiegt 130g pro Schlauch, bietet zudem weniger Rollwiderstand als Butyl und ist deutlich pannenresistenter.
> Oder du besorgst dir ein Tubeless-Kit von Notubes, FRM o.ä. Ist aber ne persönliche Frage... Reifenwechsel ist damit dann nicht mal eben schnell zu machen und teilweise gibt's Schwierigkeiten den Reifen dicht zu bekommen.
> 
> Für weitere Anregungen kannst du auch mal in diesem Thema hier rumstöbern: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/leichtbaurad-diy-lbmnts.417597/



Danke, ich werd mal gucken was sich da machen lässt


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2015)

War zwischenzeitlich sogar noch weißer:





Die Durin braucht aber erst einmal eine Wartung. Die federt ungefähr so gut wie die Cromoto


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

So ist das halt mir "Verlustschmierung"


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Dezember 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> So ist das halt mir "Verlustschmierung"


Die Lust ist mir beim Fahren dann auch vergangen. Sowas wird einem dann als „500 km gefahren“ verkauft 
@InoX hat mir auch versichert, dass seine Durin nicht so grottig anspricht.
Aber was soll's, mit der Cromoto macht's auch Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2015)

die Durin pumpt einfach immer etwas Oel/Fett oben raus... wenn nix mehr drin ist federt sie nicht mehr... bis dahin ist sie gut geschmiert


----------



## Stoffel.Dresden (20. Januar 2016)

Nach mehrjähriger Forenabwesenheit, möchte ich euch meinen weißen Hobel von 2010 vorstellen, welcher sich aktuell gerade in der Umbauphase befindet. So wie hier zu sehen etwa bei 11,8kg. Zielgewicht ist vorerst so um die 10,5kg. Kennt jemand eine brauchbare, günstige Hängewaage?


----------



## memphis35 (20. Januar 2016)

Ja https://www.conrad.de/de/haengewaag...reich-max-30-kg-ablesbarkeit-20-g-124149.html


----------



## oneeasy (21. Januar 2016)

habe so eine billige Kofferwaage bei Eb...... geholt  wenn dir das reicht.


----------



## cannondale_v900 (21. Februar 2016)

Mein Beitrag


 

 

 
Leider etwas schwer, u.a. wegen der Unplattbarreifen aber sollte - soll - und wird viel innerstädtisch bewegt...


----------



## cannondale_v900 (21. Februar 2016)

und dann noch die Standardware im Wohnzimmer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

